# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Περί σχέσης

## Miliva21

Αγαπητοι παλιοι αλλά και νέοι συμφορουμιτες καλησπέρα 

Επιστρέφω μετά από καιρό με χαλαρο θεματάκι αλλά πιο πολύ για να δώσω ένα σημάδι ζωής..

Δεν θέλω να σας ζαλίζω πολύ γ αυτό θα είμαι περιεκτική...

Το τελευταίο χρόνο επεσα με τα μουτρα σε ένα χόμπυ, μεσα από το οποίο ερωτευτηκα πλατωνικα έναν άντρα με τον οποίο δεν θα μπορούσα ΠΟΤΕ ν αποκτήσω τπτ( για πολλούς αντικειμενικούς λογους) και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά αυτή γ μένα!!!! ( βέβαια το ήξερα ότι εγώ με αυτόν ΔΕΝΝΝ...παρόλ αυτά , αυτο δεν με εμποδισε απο το να φαντασιωνομαι πραγματα....) 

Μέσα από το χώρο αυτο εζησα καλες κ κακες στιγμες ομως καποιες "παρεξηγησεις" με καποια ατομα που ημασταν εκει , με ανάγκασαν να φύγω από εκεί ......και να σκεφτώ αλλά κ να αναθεωρησω πολλα πραγματα γ τη ζωη κ γ μενα!!!

Φυσικά στο ότι έφυγα από εκείνο το χώρο φταίει και η κακη στάση προς εμενα του άντρα π μ αρεσε που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το ερωτικο δικό μου κομμάτι (που δεν το έμαθε ποτέ). 

Αυτο το γεγονός με έκανε ... να μπουχτησω στη κυριολεξία με τους χαζους νηπιακους, πλατωνικους μ έρωτες χωρίς ανταποκριση..κ μ εφερε ξανα στο προσκήνιο το θέμα των ερωτικών σχέσεων....

Ειμαι 3 χρονια χωρίς σχεση κ δεν ειμαι τοσο απελπισμένη οπως μπορει να φαινεται αυτη τη στιγμη...(ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το παν να έχεις σύντροφο. ..ότι σημασία έχει να εμπλουτιζεις τον εσωτερικό σ κοσμο να είσαι ανεξάρτητη κτλ κτλ κ να μη περιμένεις ο σύντροφός να σ καλύψει τα κενά....) ολα ωραία ως εδώ...

Αλλά ρε παιδιά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω σχέση τόσο καιρο....Γιατί δεν μου έχει τύχει μια γνωριμία ενδιαφέρουσα...;;.κτ να εξελιχθεί....;; ντάξει ήμουν πλατωνικα ερωτευμένη αλλά ήμουν κ χαλαρή και ειχα ανοιχτες τις κεραιες μ παράλληλα γ οτιδήποτε αλλο παιχτεί .....Που δν έτυχε..!!! .κ πραγματικά δεν είναι λύση να ερωτεύομαι πλατωνικα για να ξεφεύγει το μυαλό μου το χρονικό διάστημα π θα μεσολαβήσει γ την επόμενη σχέση...Ούτε είναι λύση το πλατωνικό προκειμένου να νιώθω πλήρης κ ανεξάρτητη κ οκει μέχρι να μ έρθει κάτι στη ζωή μου.....

Τα λιγα άτομα π βγαίνω εξω δν μπορούν να μ δώσουν τη δυνατότητα γ γνωριμιες ..μεσα από τ χόμπυ π έκανα δν έχω επαφές να βγαίνω ...Ενώ τώρα ξεκίνησα το ίδιο χόμπι σε άλλο χώρο κ είμαστε μόνο γυναικες.... Γενικά όλο αυτό το διάστημα κινούμαι σε χώρους διάφορους γυμναστήρια και αλλα..έχω τα τυπικά Καλημέρα καλησπέρα κ μέχρι εκεί...Είμαι της άποψης ότι δεν θέλω να κυνηγήσω τίποτα..Γιατί στη ζωή έρχονται μόνα τους και να ειμαι κουλ κ να μη ζοριζω καταστασεις κ ανθρωπους.....

Είχα κάποιες λίγες γνωριμίες π δν μου άρεσαν κ δν συνεχίστηκε κάτι..αν με δεις στο δρόμο είμαι μια κοπέλα που δεν σ περνάει από το μυαλό ότι αντιμετωπίζει τέτοιο θέμα κ όμως ειμαι ελεύθερη γ μεγάλο διάστημα κ δεν με πειράζει τόσο αυτό Αλλά το γεγονός ότι κάποια πράγματα γ μένα εξακολουθούν να είναι δύσκολα και στάσιμα.. (σχέσεις) ....Πώς στο διάολο τυχαίνει μια ερωτική σχέση....Πώς γνωρίζονται οι άνθρωποι ;;; τι πάει λάθος;;

Οχι δεν πήγα να κάνω χόμπυ γ να βρω γκόμενο πήγα γτ ήθελα..Για μένα!!! Ότι κάνω το κάνω γ μένα.....εδώ και καιρό Υπάρχουν περίοδοι μεγαλοι π αδιαφορώ γ αυτό το θέμα και κάνω τα πράγματα της καθημερινότητας ...Αλλά η τύχη μου έχει πάντα γυρισμένη τη πλάτη....
Γιατι;;
Τι φταιει;;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Welcome back girl!
Εσύ περνάς μόνη σου καλά ή όχι?Μήπως δείχνεις ότι το κυνηγάς πολύ,σαν να λες θελω γκόμενο εδώ και τώρα?
Γιατί αυτό βγάζει αρνητισμό!

----------


## Miliva21

> Welcome back girl!
> Εσύ περνάς μόνη σου καλά ή όχι?Μήπως δείχνεις ότι το κυνηγάς πολύ,σαν να λες θελω γκόμενο εδώ και τώρα?
> Γιατί αυτό βγάζει αρνητισμό!


 Γεια σου παλιέ φίλε συμφορουμιτη ελπίζω ν είσαι καλά!! Όχι δεν νμζ ότι το κηνυγαω ....γ αυτο το έγραψα στο κείμενο μου .....Για πολύ μεγάλες περιόδους (μηνων) ήμουν αδιάφορη σε φάση... αν έρθει και όταν....απορροφήθηκα από τα χόμπυ μου ..έπλασα κ παραμυθάκια με το μυαλό μ ...τι άλλο δλδ να επινοήσω γ να ειμαι κουλ κ αυτάρκης πια...;;; οχι δν τη πεφτω ουτε παω και λεω οτι θελω σχεση κ να ερωτευτώ ούτε γίνομαι τσίμπουρι σε κανέναν...απλά κάποια στιγμή όταν κάνεις το φλας μπακ και έρχονται στο μυαλό σου τα ίδια ερωτήματα που είχες και πριν ένα δύο χρόνια μετά από διάφορες περιόδους της ζωής σου και αυτό το ερώτημα μένει ίδιο και σταθερό.....δν είναι να αναρωτιεσαι;;;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γεια σου παλιέ φίλε συμφορουμιτη ελπίζω ν είσαι καλά!! Όχι δεν νμζ ότι το κηνυγαω ....γ αυτο το έγραψα στο κείμενο μου .....Για πολύ μεγάλες περιόδους (μηνων) ήμουν αδιάφορη σε φάση... αν έρθει και όταν....απορροφήθηκα από τα χόμπυ μου ..έπλασα κ παραμυθάκια με το μυαλό μ ...τι άλλο δλδ να επινοήσω γ να ειμαι κουλ κ αυτάρκης πια...;;; οχι δν τη πεφτω ουτε παω και λεω οτι θελω σχεση κ να ερωτευτώ ούτε γίνομαι τσίμπουρι σε κανέναν...απλά κάποια στιγμή όταν κάνεις το φλας μπακ και έρχονται στο μυαλό σου τα ίδια ερωτήματα που είχες και πριν ένα δύο χρόνια μετά από διάφορες περιόδους της ζωής σου και αυτό το ερώτημα μένει ίδιο και σταθερό.....δν είναι να αναρωτιεσαι;;;


Καλά είμαι girl!
Kοίτα,υπήρχε και η περίπτωση να έδειχνες ξινή,απελπισμένη κλπ,που σίγουρα δεν θα σου άρεσε!Οπότε το ότι προσπάθησες να είσαι κουλ και αυτάρκης,δεν είναι κακό.
Εννοούσα ότι το βγάζεις ότι μπορει να θες αμέσως άντρα,όχι ότι την πέφτεις.
Λογικό να αναρωτιέσαι.Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό να σε βοηθήσει?

----------


## elis

Μιλιβακι θα σου πω εγω εισαι υπεροχη καταρχην αλλα δεν φλερταρεισ σαν παιχνιδι δηλαδη εκει που μιλασ πετα και κανενα αστειο για τουσ αντρεσ ριξε και λιγο τουσ τροπουσ σου δε βγαινει αλλιωσ θελουμε τισ δυναμικεσ οταν παρουσιαζεισ τον εαυτο σου στο φλερτ πετα και καμια μαλακια η γινε κακια θα ψαρωσουν ολοι ακου και δε θα χασεισ δεν ειναι το παν οι τροποι

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλιβακι θα σου πω εγω εισαι υπεροχη καταρχην αλλα δεν φλερταρεισ σαν παιχνιδι δηλαδη εκει που μιλασ πετα και κανενα αστειο για τουσ αντρεσ ριξε και λιγο τουσ τροπουσ σου δε βγαινει αλλιωσ θελουμε τισ δυναμικεσ οταν παρουσιαζεισ τον εαυτο σου στο φλερτ πετα και καμια μαλακια η γινε κακια θα ψαρωσουν ολοι ακου και δε θα χασεισ δεν ειναι το παν οι τροποι


Χαχα λες ; μπα μάλλον κτ αλλο συμβαίνει με μένα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχα λες ; μπα μάλλον κτ αλλο συμβαίνει με μένα


Ψάξε το λίγο ρε κορίτσι,πήγαινε σε κάποιον ειδικό,μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.
Δεν εννοώ ότι είσαι προβληματική(μη σκεφτείς τίποτα τέτοιο!) κλπ,απλά βλέπω ότι δυσκολεύεσαι και (σαν να) έχεις βρεθεί σε ένα αδιέξοδο.

----------


## elis

Δεν ξερω μπορει να εχεισ λεφτα εγω χωρισα με μια κοπελα οταν ημουν 17 γτ ειχε μυαλο κι εγω ηθελα να γαμησω αλλα δεν ηξερα πωσ

----------


## giorgos35

Μιλίβακι καλώς ήρθες και πάλι ανάμεσα μας....εγώ θα σου πω ότι σου έλεγα και παλιότερα πιστεύω ότι είσαι υπερβολικά όμορφη και αυτό τρομάζει τους άνδρες..δηλαδή..
ένας άνδρας δεν πιστεύει εύκολα ότι μπορεί να σταθει πλάι σου...πάντως ο γραπτός σου λόγος βγάζει τρομερή αυτοπεποίθηση...το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει..θα έρθει και ο δικός σου ήρωας κάποια στιγμή..τοτες θα λες ότι άξιζε η αναμονή...θα αποζημιωθεις και εσυ....γιατί το αξίζεις...

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν ξερω μπορει να εχεισ λεφτα εγω χωρισα με μια κοπελα οταν ημουν 17 γτ ειχε μυαλο κι εγω ηθελα να γαμησω αλλα δεν ηξερα πωσ


Χαχαχαχχαχα..Έλις ο τρομερός..σε αυτή την ηλικία όλοι το ίδιο θέλαμε Έλις...

----------


## Miliva21

> Ψάξε το λίγο ρε κορίτσι,πήγαινε σε κάποιον ειδικό,μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.
> Δεν εννοώ ότι είσαι προβληματική(μη σκεφτείς τίποτα τέτοιο!) κλπ,απλά βλέπω ότι δυσκολεύεσαι και (σαν να) έχεις βρεθεί σε ένα αδιέξοδο.


Ναι καλέ δν παρεξηγήθηκα ότι με θεωρείς προβληματική...Εξάλλου προβληματικοί λίγο πολύ όλοι μας είμαστε ....οι άνθρωποι όλοι τραβάνε τα θέματα τους ...άλλοι πιο απλά άλλοι πιο σύνθετα ...τεσπα ναι γενικά έχω περάσει και από τους ειδικους κ έχω προβληματιστεί σχετικά με την ψυχοθεραπεία.....Ναι οκει θα σε συμβουλέψει Ναι θα σ πει πως να σκέφτεσαι πιο σωστά ομως δεν εχει το μαγικο ραβδι κ ίσως και να είναι παγίδα να λες γ θέματα π σε απασχολούν κ να τα υπεραναλυεις γτ τα μεγέθυνεις....πρακτικά πάντως θεωρώ πως οι απαντήσεις γ κάποια θέματα μ έχουν έρθει από τη ζωή...Από γεγονότα που η ίδια η ζωή μ φέρνει....σ αυτο βέβαια το θέμα των σχέσεων δν ξέρω ακόμα τι μ συμβαίνει...τεσπα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Προφανώς δεν θα σου λυσει τα προβλήματα.Εσυ θα τα λύσεις.
Απλα θα σε βοηθήσει σε κάποια πράγματα.
Μην φτάσεις στο σημείο να είσαι εναντίον της όμως.
Για αυτό σου πρότεινα να μιλήσεις εκεί περί σχέσεων.
Και η ζωή σαφώς δίνει απαντήσεις.Τωρα τι ερμηνεία θα δώσεις,άλλη κουβέντα αυτή.
Σου έστειλα και προσωπικό μνμ

----------


## andreas86

> Αγαπητοι παλιοι αλλά και νέοι συμφορουμιτες καλησπέρα 
> 
> Επιστρέφω μετά από καιρό με χαλαρο θεματάκι αλλά πιο πολύ για να δώσω ένα σημάδι ζωής..
> 
> Δεν θέλω να σας ζαλίζω πολύ γ αυτό θα είμαι περιεκτική...
> 
> Το τελευταίο χρόνο επεσα με τα μουτρα σε ένα χόμπυ, μεσα από το οποίο ερωτευτηκα πλατωνικα έναν άντρα με τον οποίο δεν θα μπορούσα ΠΟΤΕ ν αποκτήσω τπτ( για πολλούς αντικειμενικούς λογους) και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά αυτή γ μένα!!!! ( βέβαια το ήξερα ότι εγώ με αυτόν ΔΕΝΝΝ...παρόλ αυτά , αυτο δεν με εμποδισε απο το να φαντασιωνομαι πραγματα....) 
> 
> Μέσα από το χώρο αυτο εζησα καλες κ κακες στιγμες ομως καποιες "παρεξηγησεις" με καποια ατομα που ημασταν εκει , με ανάγκασαν να φύγω από εκεί ......και να σκεφτώ αλλά κ να αναθεωρησω πολλα πραγματα γ τη ζωη κ γ μενα!!!
> ...


Καλησπέρα!! Εγώ είμαι 32 χρόνια χωρίς σχέση!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ρε μιλιβακι απλα τα πραγματα εισαι καλυτερη απο το μεσο ορο και μπραβο σου σπουδεσ λεφτα κλπ μπραβο σου πρεπει να κανεισ συμβιβασμουσ για να εχεισ παρεα τοσο απλο ειναι δεν μπορεισ σε ενα χωριο να κανεισ λεοφωρο θα κανεισ ενα δρομο απλα για να περνανε η θεσσαλονικη ενα χωριο ειναι και ειμαστε γαματοι γινε κατοικοσ του χωριου μην το παιζεισ ευρωπαια προσωπικη μου αποψη πρεπει να εχεισ βιωματα ιστοριεσ να διηγηθεισ εγω ειμαι 37 και ειμαι γεματοσ και τα μισα τα ξεχασα τα κοριτσια ειστε ανωτερα σε μυαλο ενταξει αυτο το λυσαμε αλλα πρεπει να αγαπησεισ να αγαπηθεισ να πεσεισ να σηκωθεισ αλλιωσ δε μαθαινεισ τιποτα

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλίβακι καλώς ήρθες και πάλι ανάμεσα μας.....


Γεια σ κ σε ευχαριστώ γ την απάντηση σου. 
Προσωπικά δν νμζ ότι ειμαι και η καλλονή που δεν μπορείς,δεν αντέχεις να τη πλησιάσεις....κ εξαλλου εχω δει ωραιες κοπέλες εξίσου...να έχουν σχέση...κτ γντ με μένα κτ συμβαίνει...
Δν νμζ ότι βγάζω αυτοπεποίθηση μάλλον αυτό π βλέπεις είναι λογική κ πολύ σκέψη....

Ααα..Κ δν ψαχνω γ ήρωες....Αυτά είναι παραμύθια...Στη ζωή ο μόνος άνθρωπος που μπορεί να σε κάνει καλύτερο είναι ο εαυτός σ και μόνο...Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι γ να πλαισιώνουν τη ζωή σου κ να της δίνουν νόημα ..

----------


## Miliva21

> Ρε μιλιβακι απλα τα πραγματα εισαι καλυτερη απο το μεσο ορο και μπραβο σου σπουδεσ λεφτα κλπ μπραβο σου πρεπει να κανεισ συμβιβασμουσ για να εχεισ παρεα τοσο απλο ειναι δεν μπορεισ σε ενα χωριο να κανεισ λεοφωρο θα κανεισ ενα δρομο απλα για να περνανε η θεσσαλονικη ενα χωριο ειναι και ειμαστε γαματοι γινε κατοικοσ του χωριου μην το παιζεισ ευρωπαια προσωπικη μου αποψη πρεπει να εχεισ βιωματα ιστοριεσ να διηγηθεισ εγω ειμαι 37 και ειμαι γεματοσ και τα μισα τα ξεχασα τα κοριτσια ειστε ανωτερα σε μυαλο ενταξει αυτο το λυσαμε αλλα πρεπει να αγαπησεισ να αγαπηθεισ να πεσεισ να σηκωθεισ αλλιωσ δε μαθαινεισ τιποτα


Χαχα και λεφτά λοιπόν.. μάλιστα όλα τόσο πολύ...Ναι σίγουρα πρέπει να συμβιβαζόμαστε κ λίγο εξάλλου τη πρώτη μ σχέση δεν τη καψουρευτηκα ποτέ..έριξα νερό στο κρασί μου στα γούστα μου και δεν το μετάνιωσα γτ έμαθα πράγματα από αυτή τη σχέση.. τα χρόνια όμως περνάνε κ και καθενας ψάχνει το κάτι παραπάνω γ να βιώσει και να μάθει μεσα από αυτό...
Μια σχέση με περισσότερο πάθος κ έρωτα από τη προηγούμενη ισως;;;
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κ σένα γ την απάντηση σου

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλησπέρα!! Εγώ είμαι 32 χρόνια χωρίς σχέση!!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Γιατί καλέ μου τι συνέβη με σένα;

----------


## elis

Εγω ειμαι σχιζοφρενησ μπορω να λεω οτι θελω βρεσ εναν με καλο εργαλειο και ψησου μονη σου μετα θα ψηθει κι αυτοσ καλα το πασ πεστου οτι θεσ να μαθεισ δωστου αερα και παρε καμια πρωτοβουλια ντεμεκ οτι σου βγηκε και σιγα σιγα θα δεσει το γλυκο

----------


## giorgos35

> Γεια σ κ σε ευχαριστώ γ την απάντηση σου. 
> Προσωπικά δν νμζ ότι ειμαι και η καλλονή που δεν μπορείς,δεν αντέχεις να τη πλησιάσεις....κ εξαλλου εχω δει ωραιες κοπέλες εξίσου...να έχουν σχέση...κτ γντ με μένα κτ συμβαίνει...
> Δν νμζ ότι βγάζω αυτοπεποίθηση μάλλον αυτό π βλέπεις είναι λογική κ πολύ σκέψη....
> 
> Ααα..Κ δν ψαχνω γ ήρωες....Αυτά είναι παραμύθια...Στη ζωή ο μόνος άνθρωπος που μπορεί να σε κάνει καλύτερο είναι ο εαυτός σ και μόνο...Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι γ να πλαισιώνουν τη ζωή σου κ να της δίνουν νόημα ..


Άλλο τι βλέπεις εσύ στον εαυτό σου και άλλο εμείς...το θέμα είναι το πώς σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι...δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι και η καλλονή για να φοβούνται να σε πλησιάσουν είναι και πολλά άλλα πράγματα..
Εσύ δείχνεις να πατάς και γερά στα πόδια σου για την ηλικία σου...πέρα απτην ομορφιά είσαι και πολύ ψαγμενο άτομο...καμιά φορά μπορεί να φοβούνται και το χαρακτήρα σου...δηλαδή την ωριμότητα σου κτλ κτλ.

----------


## elis

Αντε θα σου πω αληθεια εχω φιλεσ τα καλυτερα γκομενακια και μου λενε τα παντα τωρα θα απορεισ γτ με εχουν φιλο θα σου πω γτ δουλευω απο 7 χρονων και τουσ ειπα απειρεσ ιστοριεσ βασικα τουσ εξηγησα τα παντα για δουλειεσ απο το 1990 και μετα εχω και σχιζο μετραει αυτο

----------


## giorgos35

Α και όταν λέω ήρωας δεν το εννοούσα έτσι όπως το φανταστικές... εννοούσα το παλικάρι που θα σε πλησιάσει και δεν θα κολοση καθόλου να σου εξομολογηθεί τα αισθήματα του και να τα δώσει όλα για όλα για σένα..

----------


## andreas86

> Γιατί καλέ μου τι συνέβη με σένα;


Και είμαι 32 χαχα δεν!! Φταίνε η καταστάσεις, φταίω εγώ περισσότερο που δεν το πάλεψα!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Αλλά ρε παιδιά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω σχέση τόσο καιρο....Γιατί δεν μου έχει τύχει μια γνωριμία ενδιαφέρουσα...;;.κτ να εξελιχθεί....;;
> Γιατι;;
> Τι φταιει;;


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdlvPe959Ck

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Άλλο τι βλέπεις εσύ στον εαυτό σου και άλλο εμείς...το θέμα είναι το πώς σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι...δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι και η καλλονή για να φοβούνται να σε πλησιάσουν είναι και πολλά άλλα πράγματα..
> Εσύ δείχνεις να πατάς και γερά στα πόδια σου για την ηλικία σου...πέρα απτην ομορφιά είσαι και πολύ ψαγμενο άτομο...καμιά φορά μπορεί να φοβούνται και το χαρακτήρα σου...δηλαδή την ωριμότητα σου κτλ κτλ.


Της έχω ξαναπεί και εγώ ότι είναι όμορφη και με μυαλό,και ίσως για αυτό την φοβούνται,αθελα της βέβαια!
Ίσως κάποιος ''μόντελος'' εμφανισιακά(και με το ανάλογο μυαλό σαφως) να μην την φοβόταν να την προσεγγίσει.
Μiliva δεν το λεω προσβλητικά!

----------


## giorgos35

> Της έχω ξαναπεί και εγώ ότι είναι όμορφη και με μυαλό,και ίσως για αυτό την φοβούνται,αθελα της βέβαια!
> Ίσως κάποιος ''μόντελος'' εμφανισιακά(και με το ανάλογο μυαλό σαφως) να μην την φοβόταν να την προσεγγίσει.
> Μiliva δεν το λεω προσβλητικά!


Από μένα έχει βαρεθεί να το ακούει...αλλά νόμιζα πως ήμουν ο μόνος που αισθανόταν ότι είναι όμορφη η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα για το φόρουμ μιλάω....ώστε υπάρχουν και αλλοι..
Το ίδιο ακριβώς πιστεύω και εγώ και λέω.
Συμφωνούμε

----------


## Delmember031219

> Τα λιγα άτομα π βγαίνω εξω δν μπορούν να μ δώσουν τη δυνατότητα γ γνωριμιες ..μεσα από τ χόμπυ π έκανα δν έχω επαφές να βγαίνω ...Ενώ τώρα ξεκίνησα το ίδιο χόμπι σε άλλο χώρο κ είμαστε μόνο γυναικες.... Γενικά όλο αυτό το διάστημα κινούμαι σε χώρους διάφορους γυμναστήρια και αλλα..έχω τα τυπικά Καλημέρα καλησπέρα κ μέχρι εκεί...Είμαι της άποψης ότι δεν θέλω να κυνηγήσω τίποτα..Γιατί στη ζωή έρχονται μόνα τους και να ειμαι κουλ κ να μη ζοριζω καταστασεις κ ανθρωπους.....


Κοίτα, οι περισσότερες γνωριμίες γίνονται από γνωστούς και φίλους. Αυτά που βλέπουμε σε ταινίες με τυχαίες συναντήσεις κτλ είναι ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις. Οπότε όπως και εσύ λες "Τα λιγα άτομα π βγαίνω εξω δν μπορούν να μ δώσουν τη δυνατότητα γ γνωριμιες". Και φυσικά ο παράγοντας "τύχη" παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο σε αυτό. Απελπισμένη δεν είσαι γιατί αν ήσουν φαντάζομαι ξέρεις πως θα έπρεπε να ντυθείς και που θα έπρεπε να πας αλλά και τι είδος ανθρώπων θα προσέλκυες με αυτόν τον τρόπο και τι θα είχες να περιμένεις. Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να λες πως δεν είσαι απελπισμένη. Αν σου καρφωνόταν η ιδέα να βρεις γκόμενο (αν και βρίζω πολύ, την συγκεκριμένη λέξη την σιχαίνομαι) και σου γινόταν εμμονή, φαντάζομαι θα γινόσουν πολύ δυστυχισμένη. Οπότε κάπου παρακάτω θα συμβεί και αυτό. Εγώ θεωρώ πως είναι θέμα τύχης περισσότερο. Αν και υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα όπως λένε και οι υπόλοιποι, να μην σε πλησιάζουν λόγω εντυπωσιακής εμφάνισης.

----------


## Miliva21

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdlvPe959Ck


Εντάξει με ψυχοπλακωσες με το βίντεο κλιπ κ το μνμ που ήθελε να περάσει...πφφφ.. Έτσι είναι δεν αντιλέγω Αλλά δν γντ να υπάρχει μια ελπίδα; ένας τροπος επιβίωσης;;; δεν μπορουμε να γίνουμε όλοι μικροψυχοι επδ ο κόσμος είναι έτσι...

Και απαντώ σε όλους σας ευχαριστώ γ τις απαντήσεις σας Αλλά δν μπορώ άλλο αυτά τα κλισέ..."εχεις μεγάλη καρδιά κ είσαι γενναιόδωρη κ αυτό το φοβούνται" ή "είσαι όμορφη και κολλάνε" ή "είσαι πιο ώριμη και δείχνεις αλλιώς κ γ αυτό δυσκολεύεσαι" 
Δεν μπορεί .....Και οι όμορφοι άνθρωποι κάνουν σχέσεις και όλοι οι άνθρωποι κατά βάθος έχουμε κάποια συναισθήματα και θέλουμε να μοιραστούμε πράγματα με τους άλλους όσο και αν ο κόσμος έχει γίνει σκληρός κ όσο και αν οι σχέσεις δυσκόλεψαν και όσο και αν οι άνθρωποι ψάχνουν κτ απλο κ γρήγορο...

----------


## Miliva21

> Κοίτα, οι περισσότερες γνωριμίες γίνονται από γνωστούς και φίλους. Αυτά που βλέπουμε σε ταινίες με τυχαίες συναντήσεις κτλ είναι ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις. Οπότε όπως και εσύ λες "Τα λιγα άτομα π βγαίνω εξω δν μπορούν να μ δώσουν τη δυνατότητα γ γνωριμιες". Και φυσικά ο παράγοντας "τύχη" παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο σε αυτό. Απελπισμένη δεν είσαι γιατί αν ήσουν φαντάζομαι ξέρεις πως θα έπρεπε να ντυθείς και που θα έπρεπε να πας αλλά και τι είδος ανθρώπων θα προσέλκυες με αυτόν τον τρόπο και τι θα είχες να περιμένεις. Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να λες πως δεν είσαι απελπισμένη. Αν σου καρφωνόταν η ιδέα να βρεις γκόμενο (αν και βρίζω πολύ, την συγκεκριμένη λέξη την σιχαίνομαι) και σου γινόταν εμμονή, φαντάζομαι θα γινόσουν πολύ δυστυχισμένη. Οπότε κάπου παρακάτω θα συμβεί και αυτό. Εγώ θεωρώ πως είναι θέμα τύχης περισσότερο. Αν και υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα όπως λένε και οι υπόλοιποι, να μην σε πλησιάζουν λόγω εντυπωσιακής εμφάνισης.


Έχεις δίκιο γ τις παρέες ότι από εκεί γνωρίζεις ανθρώπους που ίσως το δουν αλλιώς κ πιο σοβαρά από οπουδήποτε άλλου τι ν πω...Μπορεί να έχει φταίει πολύ αυτό...Κ φυσικά η τύχη..π δεν υπάρχει σε μενα ..σ'ευχαριστώ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εντάξει με ψυχοπλακωσες με το βίντεο κλιπ κ το μνμ που ήθελε να περάσει...πφφφ.. Έτσι είναι δεν αντιλέγω Αλλά δν γντ να υπάρχει μια ελπίδα; ένας τροπος επιβίωσης;;; δεν μπορουμε να γίνουμε όλοι μικροψυχοι επδ ο κόσμος είναι έτσι...
> 
> Και απαντώ σε όλους σας ευχαριστώ γ τις απαντήσεις σας Αλλά δν μπορώ άλλο αυτά τα κλισέ..."εχεις μεγάλη καρδιά κ είσαι γενναιόδωρη κ αυτό το φοβούνται" ή "είσαι όμορφη και κολλάνε" ή "είσαι πιο ώριμη και δείχνεις αλλιώς κ γ αυτό δυσκολεύεσαι" 
> Δεν μπορεί .....Και οι όμορφοι άνθρωποι κάνουν σχέσεις και όλοι οι άνθρωποι κατά βάθος έχουμε κάποια συναισθήματα και θέλουμε να μοιραστούμε πράγματα με τους άλλους όσο και αν ο κόσμος έχει γίνει σκληρός κ όσο και αν οι σχέσεις δυσκόλεψαν και όσο και αν οι άνθρωποι ψάχνουν κτ απλο κ γρήγορο...


Μα δεν είναι κλισε αυτά που σου λέμε.

----------


## Macgyver

Εισαι πολυ δυσκολη , και δικαιως , miliva , και γι αυτο δυσκολευεσαι να βρεις καποιον ....κι εγω ειμαι δυσκολος , γι αυτο εκανα λιγες σχεσεις στην ζωη μου , αλλα καλες .....θελει υπομονη ....

----------


## Macgyver

> Της έχω ξαναπεί και εγώ ότι είναι όμορφη και με μυαλό,και ίσως για αυτό την φοβούνται,αθελα της βέβαια!
> Ίσως κάποιος ''μόντελος'' εμφανισιακά(και με το ανάλογο μυαλό σαφως) να μην την φοβόταν να την προσεγγίσει.
> Μiliva δεν το λεω προσβλητικά!


Δεν παει ετσι , δεν θελει μοντελο , ( υποθετω ) η μιλιβα , θελει εναν αντρα με αυτοπεποιθηση (ετσι εχω καταλαβει ) , και οι αντρες με αυτοπεποιθηση δεν φοβουντσι τις ωραιες κοπελες .....παντα ειχα ωραιες κοπελες , χωρις ναμαι μοντελο , συμπαθης ειμαι απλα ....αλλα ειχα και εχω αυτοπεποιθηση ......προτεινω , μιλιβα , να στραφεις σε μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες , γυρω στα 30-35 .....ναχει ωριμασει καπως , γιατι κι εσυ εισαι ωριμη για την ηλικια σου ....

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν παει ετσι , δεν θελει μοντελο , ( υποθετω ) η μιλιβα , θελει εναν αντρα με αυτοπεποιθηση (ετσι εχω καταλαβει ) , και οι αντρες με αυτοπεποιθηση δεν φοβουντσι τις ωραιες κοπελες .....παντα ειχα ωραιες κοπελες , χωρις ναμαι μοντελο , συμπαθης ειμαι απλα ....αλλα ειχα και εχω αυτοπεποιθηση ......*προτεινω , μιλιβα , να στραφεις σε μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες , γυρω στα 30-35* .....ναχει ωριμασει καπως , γιατι κι εσυ εισαι ωριμη για την ηλικια σου ....


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...και 37 να ειναι δεν πειράζει...

----------


## nikos2

> .Είμαι της άποψης ότι δεν θέλω να κυνηγήσω τίποτα..Γιατί στη ζωή έρχονται μόνα τους και να ειμαι κουλ κ να μη ζοριζω καταστασεις κ ανθρωπους.....
> 
> 
> Γιατι;;
> Τι φταιει;;


οταν δεν παει το βουνο στον Μωαμεθ παει ο Μωαμεθ στο βουνο.
αυτο ειναι κατι που θα πρεπει να το καταλαβουν ολα τα θηλεα!!

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν παει ετσι , δεν θελει μοντελο , ( υποθετω ) η μιλιβα , θελει εναν αντρα με αυτοπεποιθηση (ετσι εχω καταλαβει ) , και οι αντρες με αυτοπεποιθηση δεν φοβουντσι τις ωραιες κοπελες .....


Μακ και Γιώργο ευχαριστώ γ τις απαντήσεις σας ......Ίσως αυτο που φταίει σε μενα να είναι οι λίγες συναναστροφές κ με άτομα που εξίσου δεν είναι δικτυωμενα αλλα και να ηταν παλι δν θα μου εκαναν κοννε...

πχ αν εχω μια δυο φιλες π βγαινω κ δν έχουν φίλους άντρες να μ γνωρίσουν ή είναι ελεύθερες σιγά μην έκαναν κοννε σε μενα .......ολοι είμαστε της άποψης ο καθένας γ τη πάρτυ του ...Κ επιπλέον πιστεύω πως οι κοπέλες π κάνω παρέα σκέφτονται ότι εντάξει μωρέ όμορφη είναι θα τον βρει μόνη της... εγώ θα της τον γνωρίσω;;;...άσε που το βλέπουν και ανταγωνιστικά 

βεβαια και παλι σε τοσα περιβαλλοντα που παω θα μπορουσε κτ να ειχε τυχει ..δεν περιμενω να βρω τον έρωτα στο σουπερμάρκετ ενώ σηκώνω να παρω τη κονσέρβα ....Αλλά πχ στο γυμναστήριο που πάω εβδομαδιαια να μου πιάσει κάποιος τη κουβέντα...ή στο χόμπυ που ήμουν και βγαίναμε μετά κάποια άτομα να υπήρχε κάποια προσέγγιση.....τόσο κόσμο είχα δει εκεί σε αυτο το χώρο....π έλεγα ένα Γεια καμία φορά...Η στη σχολή να μ πει κάποιος ρε κοπελιά σε βλέπω κάθε μέρα στο εστιατόριο πχ κ ήθελα να σ πω ένα γεια....τπτ 
Γ αυτό λέω ότι η τύχη δεν υπάρχει.....!!

Το μόνο π υπάρχει είναι το φεισμπουκ..μου κάνει ένας αντ π έχουμε κοινούς γνωστούς τσουπ εμφανίζονται άλλοι 10 φίλοι του !!!! Κ όλοι μ μιλάνε στο μεσεντζερ κ θέλουν να βγούμε...Και έχω μαζέψει καμία 20αρια αίτηματα φιλίας κυριολεκτικα π δεν τα έχω αποδεχτεί κ αυτό γντ ολοενα...ενα σωρο αιτήματα φιλίας από άντρες π δν ξέρω..που προφανώς απλά μιλάμε κ με άλλες 10 στο φβ ...τι ν κάνω γνωριμία από εκεί;;; Ναι το έχει σκεφτεί κ αυτό Αλλά;;;;

Οχι δν ψάχνω μοντέλο 
Ναι μ αρέσουν οι μεγαλύτεροι άντρες από μένα στις ηλικίες π λέτε Αλλά που να τους βρω και δεύτερον θα είναι ελεύθεροι;; και αν ήταν θα έκαναν ποτέ σχέση με μια μικρότερη τους κατά 10 χρονια περίπου;;35αρηδες;;

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Μακ και Γιώργο ευχαριστώ γ τις απαντήσεις σας ......Ίσως αυτο που φταίει σε μενα να είναι οι λίγες συναναστροφές κ με άτομα που εξίσου δεν είναι δικτυωμενα αλλα και να ηταν παλι δν θα μου εκαναν κοννε...
> 
> πχ αν εχω μια δυο φιλες π βγαινω κ δν έχουν φίλους άντρες να μ γνωρίσουν ή είναι ελεύθερες σιγά μην έκαναν κοννε σε μενα .......ολοι είμαστε της άποψης ο καθένας γ τη πάρτυ του ...Κ επιπλέον πιστεύω πως οι κοπέλες π κάνω παρέα σκέφτονται ότι εντάξει μωρέ όμορφη είναι θα τον βρει μόνη της... εγώ θα της τον γνωρίσω;;;...άσε που το βλέπουν και ανταγωνιστικά 
> 
> βεβαια και παλι σε τοσα περιβαλλοντα που παω θα μπορουσε κτ να ειχε τυχει ..δεν περιμενω να βρω τον έρωτα στο σουπερμάρκετ ενώ σηκώνω να παρω τη κονσέρβα ....Αλλά πχ στο γυμναστήριο που πάω εβδομαδιαια να μου πιάσει κάποιος τη κουβέντα...ή στο χόμπυ που ήμουν και βγαίναμε μετά κάποια άτομα να υπήρχε κάποια προσέγγιση.....τόσο κόσμο είχα δει εκεί σε αυτο το χώρο....π έλεγα ένα Γεια καμία φορά...Η στη σχολή να μ πει κάποιος ρε κοπελιά σε βλέπω κάθε μέρα στο εστιατόριο πχ κ ήθελα να σ πω ένα γεια....τπτ 
> Γ αυτό λέω ότι η τύχη δεν υπάρχει.....!!
> 
> Το μόνο π υπάρχει είναι το φεισμπουκ..μου κάνει ένας αντ π έχουμε κοινούς γνωστούς τσουπ εμφανίζονται άλλοι 10 φίλοι του !!!! Κ όλοι μ μιλάνε στο μεσεντζερ κ θέλουν να βγούμε...Και έχω μαζέψει καμία 20αρια αίτηματα φιλίας κυριολεκτικα π δεν τα έχω αποδεχτεί κ αυτό γντ ολοενα...ενα σωρο αιτήματα φιλίας από άντρες π δν ξέρω..που προφανώς απλά μιλάμε κ με άλλες 10 στο φβ ...τι ν κάνω γνωριμία από εκεί;;; Ναι το έχει σκεφτεί κ αυτό Αλλά;;;;
> 
> ...


Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι θέλετε τη βολή σας, άνδρες γυναίκες. Να είναι ο γνωστός του γνωστού, να τον ξέρω, να ξέρω τι κάνει τι δεν κάνει, να μπορώ να αντλώ πληροφορίες για το αν με γουστάρει, αν γουστάρει κι άλλα άτομα, πως είναι στις σχέσεις του, κλπ κλπ κλπ.

Δεν είναι έτσι. Εγώ είμαι σε παρόμοια φάση, χωρίς κονέ και βγαίνω έξω ακόμη και μόνος καμιά φορά για να δώσω την ευκαιρία στον εαυτό μου και σε άλλα άτομα να γνωριστούμε. Παλιά ήταν κάπως ποιο δεκτικά, τώρα έχουν δυσκολέψει.

Καλά, για το fb δε το συζητώ, σαν να μην υπάρχω εκεί μέσα. Αιτήματα φιλίας και μηνύματα πάνε στράφι. Διαβάζοντας βέβαια την προτελευταία παράγραφο, σε συνδυασμό και με τα όσα γνωρίζω για το θέμα, είναι λογικό επακόλουθο.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Εντάξει με ψυχοπλακωσες με το βίντεο κλιπ κ το μνμ που ήθελε να περάσει...πφφφ.. Έτσι είναι δεν αντιλέγω Αλλά δν γντ να υπάρχει μια ελπίδα; ένας τροπος επιβίωσης;;; δεν μπορουμε να γίνουμε όλοι μικροψυχοι επδ ο κόσμος είναι έτσι...


Σόρρυ για το ψυχοπλάκωμα...
Στην ίδια κατάσταση με σένα βρισκομαι και εγώ, αλλά πρόσθεσε άλλα 10 χρόνια μαρτυρίου στην περίπτωσή μου(υποθέτω από το νικ σου ότι είσαι 23-24)....Άλλα 10 χρόνια δίψας και πείνας για ανθρώπινη επαφή,κατανόηση,ζεστασιά που δεν ικανοποιείται....
Εθεσα και εγώ το ερώτημα για το αν υπάρχει ελπίδα και η απάντηση ήρθε μόνη της...''Όχι''...Ε,και το πήρα αλλιώς.
Αναγκάστηκα να ζητιανεύω λίγη ενσυναίσθηση στον αγοραίο έρωτα...Kαι την βρίσκω...Ή την παίρνω εγώ...Πλάκα έχει,λολ!...Και σκέφτομαι πόσο τυχεροί είμαστε οι άντρες που έχουμε αυτην την δυνατότητα...Σκέφτομαι πόσες κοπέλες/γυναίκες είναι αγάμητες για χρόνια εκεί έξω και είναι απεγνωσμένες και υποφέρουν και δεν έχουν την ευχέρεια να το εκτονώσουν όλο αυτό...Ελα όμως που την πάτησα και αντί να χορταίνει η πείνα γίνεται όλο και πιο ακόρεστη...Συν το ότι όλο αυτό με έχει κάνει πιο κυνικό και πιο φλατ ψυχοσυναισθηματικά... Επίσης έχει διασαλευτεί εντελώς μέσα μου η σχέση των αξιών...Δεν πίστευα τι μπορείς να αγοράσεις με τα χρήματα και τι είναι διατεθειμένοι να κάνουν οι άνθρωποι για αυτά..
Όταν με λίγα ευρώ μπορείς να πηδήξεις έναν υπερμούναρο εκ Σιβηρίας ή εκ στεπών,πως να συμβιβαστείς με κάτι λιγότερο μετά?...Αλλά ταυτόχρονα αυξάνει και η δίψα μου για αυτά που δεν μπορώ να έχω απ'το συγκεκριμένο σπόρ...Το να κοιμηθώ και να ξυπνήσω με μια κοπέλα για την οπoία θα αισθάνομαι πράγματα...Να δούμε αγκαλιά την αγαπημένη μας σειρά...μπλιάχ! για όλα αυτά :)
Και για να επανέλθω σε σένα έχω να σου πω αυτό...''Κοπέλα μου χαλάρωσε και αφήσου όσο είναι καιρός...Τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα για σένα απ'όσο φαντάζεσαι...Εστω και απλώς εμφανίσιμη να είσαι θα έχεις πολλούς μνηστήρες και ευρεία γκάμα επιλογών για να διαλέξεις....Αν έχεις συγκεκριμένα ενδιαφέροντα μουσική,σινεμά,θέτρο, λογοτεχνία,χόμπυ κλπ. αναζήτησε άτομα εκεί γιατί θα τους νοιώσεις δικούς σου ανθρώπους...Θα νοιώσεις ότι ανήκετε στο ίδιο είδος.''

----------


## elis

Φιλε οποιοσ πηγε με επαγγελματια δεν ξαναγαμησε ποτε στο λεω εκ πειρασ τωρα στα δικα μασ μιλιβακι δε θελει κοπο θελει τροπο δεν ενθουσιαζεται κανενα αγορι με το μυαλο ουτε με τα χρηματα ουτε με τα ναζια θελει να εισαι ο εαυτοσ σου δηλαδη να μιλασ απλα να ξερεισ να μιλασ να τον βαζεισ στη θεση του λιγο μπινελικι οι μορφωμενοι ειναι θεωρητικοι και του λυκειου πρακτικοι δηλαδη οι μεν εξηγουν τι συμβαινει κι οι αλλοι σου λενε τι να κανω χεστηκα τι συμβαινει οι μεν δε συμφωνουν με τουσ δε τα αγορια τωρα του πανεπιστημιου αστο και τα αλλα τα μπρουταλ και καλα αν εισαι λιγο γυμνασμενη κατι θα παρεισ χαμπαρι γενικα το σεξ ειναι αστο το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι οι αντρεσ ειναι νομιζω πωσ σχετιζεσαι με τον κοσμο οι φιλιεσ σου αν δενεσαι κλπ δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ωραιοτερο οταν θα μεγαλωσεισ απο μια ωραια συζητηση με καλο φαγητο και καλο κρασι αυτα

----------


## elis

Ολεσ οι φιλεσ μου κανουν γιογκα για να μαθουν το σωμα τουσ να το ακουνε τι τουσ λεει

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/tPVCCSxj0qg

----------


## Miliva21

> Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι θέλετε τη βολή σας, άνδρες γυναίκες. Να είναι ο γνωστός του γνωστού, να τον ξέρω, να ξέρω τι κάνει τι δεν κάνει, να μπορώ να αντλώ πληροφορίες για το αν με γουστάρει, αν γουστάρει κι άλλα άτομα, πως είναι στις σχέσεις του, κλπ κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Δεν είναι έτσι. Εγώ είμαι σε παρόμοια φάση, χωρίς κονέ και βγαίνω έξω ακόμη και μόνος καμιά φορά για να δώσω την ευκαιρία στον εαυτό μου και σε άλλα άτομα να γνωριστούμε. Παλιά ήταν κάπως ποιο δεκτικά, τώρα έχουν δυσκολέψει.
> 
> Καλά, για το fb δε το συζητώ, σαν να μην υπάρχω εκεί μέσα. Αιτήματα φιλίας και μηνύματα πάνε στράφι. Διαβάζοντας βέβαια την προτελευταία παράγραφο, σε συνδυασμό και με τα όσα γνωρίζω για το θέμα, είναι λογικό επακόλουθο.


Πες μου για αυτό σου το πείραμα να φλερτάρεις εξω..Πώς πάει;;; 
Πάνε στράφι στο φβ δικά σ μνμ;;; κ αιτήματα φιλίας;;; 
Κοίταξε αυτό π συμβαίνει στο φβ μου είναι αυτό που δεν συμβαίνει εκεί έξω τόσο εύκολα σε μενα....αν κάνω σκρινσοτ τα αναπάντητα αιτήματα φιλίας θα δεις καμία 30αρια αιτήματα ανδρών και δεν το λέω για να κοκορευτω...Γτ πραγματικά το θεωρώ δώρο αδωρο.......

Ναι έχω σκεφτεί να κάνω γνωριμία από φβ ναι έχω βγει ραντεβου από εκεί κ έμεινε εκεί...Μόνο στο ενα ραντεβού..
Αλλά τα ερωτήματα σχετικά με τις γνωριμίες μέσω φβ είναι αρκετές ..

Πρώτον Ναι φοβάμαι να γνωρίζω άντρες από εκεί που δεν τον ξέρω καθόλου ούτε από κοινή παρέα ούτε από τπτ...(οχι ότι αυτοί π θα γνωρίσεις από παρέα είναι κελεπούρια κατά κανόνα Αλλά λέμε τώρα....)

Δεύτερον δεν τους παίρνω στα σοβαρά γτ το θεωρώ εντελώς χαζό σαν κίνηση και πολύ επιφανειακη προσέγγιση γ αυτό που θέλω εγώ .....μέσω του φβ γνωριμία ..

Τρίτον ξέρω ότι μιλάνε και με άλλες γτ αυτό το "γεια τι κανείς είναι κοπιπειστ σε άλλες 5-10 άνετα μπας κ ρίξει καμία γ κάνα πήδημα...

Τέταρτον Ε ναι μου ξινιζει να βγω ραντεβού με κάποιον από εκεί κ να μου πει κατευθείαν εμμεσα η και άμεσα "ποτε θα σε πηδήξω" ενώ εγώ να έχω διάθεση γνωριμίας πρώτα κ εκείνος να μη θέλει καν να μπει στο κόπο....
Αυτά

----------


## Miliva21

> Σόρρυ για το ψυχοπλάκωμα...
> Στην ίδια κατάσταση με σένα βρισκομαι και εγώ, αλλά πρόσθεσε άλλα 10 χρόνια μαρτυρίου στην περίπτωσή μου ''Κοπέλα μου χαλάρωσε και αφήσου όσο είναι καιρός...Τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα για σένα απ'όσο φαντάζεσαι...Εστω και απλώς εμφανίσιμη να είσαι θα έχεις πολλούς μνηστήρες και ευρεία γκάμα επιλογών για να διαλέξεις....Αν έχεις συγκεκριμένα ενδιαφέροντα μουσική,σινεμά,θέτρο, λογοτεχνία,χόμπυ κλπ. αναζήτησε άτομα εκεί γιατί θα τους νοιώσεις δικούς σου ανθρώπους...Θα νοιώσεις ότι ανήκετε στο ίδιο είδος.''


Υποθέτω πως είμαι χαλαρή Αλλά δεν ...Δεν ...κάτι δεν πάει καλά...φαινομενικά τα έχω όλα αλλα γ κάποιον λόγο δυσκολεύομαι ...δν ξέρω μέχρι ποτέ θα συνεχιζεται αυτό 

Και πρόσεξα κιόλας ότι οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ πλέον έχουν σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά στη περίπτωση μου χαχα ....Και όχι αδίκως ....έχω γίνει γραφική

----------


## Miliva21

> δεν ειναι οι αντρεσ ειναι νομιζω πωσ σχετιζεσαι με τον κοσμο οι φιλιεσ σου αν δενεσαι κλπ


Έλις μου αυτές οι τρεις γραμμές ήταν όλο το ζουμί

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν κανεις ετοιμα φιλιας σε καπιον που τον αγγιζουν οσα λες το πιο πιθανο ειναι να κομπλαρει η να νιωσει αμηχανα πιστεψε με η καλυτερη τακτικη ειναι να κανεις ετοιματα φιλιας σε ακυρους και να λες οτι σου κατεβει 

πχ βλεποντας στο προφιλ σου ενα σορο ασχετους ειναι σα να ενθαρυνεις ενα σοβαρο ατομο να σε κοιταξει

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Πες μου για αυτό σου το πείραμα να φλερτάρεις εξω..Πώς πάει;;; 
> Πάνε στράφι στο φβ δικά σ μνμ;;; κ αιτήματα φιλίας;;; 
> Κοίταξε αυτό π συμβαίνει στο φβ μου είναι αυτό που δεν συμβαίνει εκεί έξω τόσο εύκολα σε μενα....αν κάνω σκρινσοτ τα αναπάντητα αιτήματα φιλίας θα δεις καμία 30αρια αιτήματα ανδρών και δεν το λέω για να κοκορευτω...Γτ πραγματικά το θεωρώ δώρο αδωρο.......
> 
> Ναι έχω σκεφτεί να κάνω γνωριμία από φβ ναι έχω βγει ραντεβου από εκεί κ έμεινε εκεί...Μόνο στο ενα ραντεβού..
> Αλλά τα ερωτήματα σχετικά με τις γνωριμίες μέσω φβ είναι αρκετές ..
> 
> Πρώτον Ναι φοβάμαι να γνωρίζω άντρες από εκεί που δεν τον ξέρω καθόλου ούτε από κοινή παρέα ούτε από τπτ...(οχι ότι αυτοί π θα γνωρίσεις από παρέα είναι κελεπούρια κατά κανόνα Αλλά λέμε τώρα....)
> 
> ...


Το "πείραμά" μου να φλερτάρω (βασικά δεν ξέρω αν λέγεται φλερτ αυτό που κάνω, το πως μιλάω και συμπεριφέρομαι δλδ), όσο περνάει ο καιρός πάει όλο και χειρότερα. Όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, η άλλη πλευρά πλέον δεν είναι τόσο δεκτική στο να κρατήσει επαφή με έναν άγνωστο που της την "έπεσε". Παλιά θυμάμαι σπάνια έδιναν και κανένα αριθμό. Ίσος αν ήταν άλλος στη θέση μου να τα κατάφερνε καλύτερα. Εγώ δε θα 'λεγα ότι το 'χω μ' αυτά.
Στο φβ τα αιτήματα φιλίας (σε άτομα που έχουμε κοινούς γνωστούς) είτε μένουν αναπάντητα, είτε τα απορρίπτουν, είτε τα επιλέγουν ως σπαμ. Τα μηνύματα πάνε τζάμπα και δεν είναι του τύπου "γεια σου, τι κάνεις".

Πάμε τώρα στα ερωτήματα...

Πρώτον καλά κάνεις και φοβάσε τις γνωριμίες από το φβ. Όλες τις γνωριμίες πρέπει να τις "φοβάσε" από την άποψη ότι χρειάζεται χρόνος για να δεις ποιον περίπου έχεις απέναντί σου. Οπότε θα μπορούσες να επεκτείνεις το φόβο σου και στους φίλους φίλων κλπ.


Δεύτερον πως έχεις στο μυαλό σου την προσέγγιση που δεν είναι επιφανειακή; Τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει;

Τρίτον όπως εσύ μπορεί να μιλάς και με άλλους, έτσι κι αυτοί. Αυτό δεν είναι ούτε δεδομένο ούτε και κάτι κακό απαραίτητα. Από το "γεια τι κανεις" μπορεί να προκύψει μια ενδιαφέρουσα γνωριμία. Εγώ με το "γεια τι κάνεις" γνώρισα άτομα και κάναμε παρέα (όχι φυσικά στο φβ, αλλά στο παλαιότερο απρόσωπο μιρκ), βγαίναμε για καφέ κλπ. Θα μπορούσαν να το σκεφτούν όπως εσύ (αυτός τώρα θέλει απλά να πηδήξει) αλλά δεν το έκαναν. Εσύ μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να το κάνεις. Δικαίωμά σου.

Τέταρτον αυτά που λες, γιατί εμένα με φαίνονται σαν προκατάληψη;

----------


## oeo

Γενικα να ξερεις ειναι δυσκολες οι εποχες για σοβαρες σχεσεις.Αυτο δε θα αλλαξει συντομα,οι αντρες πια κυνηγαμε μονο ευκαιριακο σεξ και μας ευνοουν οι εποχες λογο κοινωνικων ελευθεριων,περιορισμου της θρησκειας και αλλαγη προτυπων.

Επισης δεν υπαρχει ορεξη και χρημα για κατι παραπανω.Γιατι ακομα και η απλη σοβαρη σχεση εχει εξοδα.Οποτε μην απορεις που σου την πεφτουν τοσοι στο fb ξεπετες ψαχνουν ολοι και εντος και εκτος ιντερνετ.Και καλα κανουν,οταν δεν μπορουν να φροντισουν καλα καλα τον εαυτο τους οικονομικα σιγα μην κατσουν ν ασχοληθουν με τις γυναικες και τα θελω τους.

----------


## Miliva21

> Το "πείραμά" μου να φλερτάρω (βασικά δεν ξέρω αν λέγεται φλερτ αυτό που κάνω, το πως μιλάω και συμπεριφέρομαι δλδ), όσο περνάει ο καιρός πάει όλο και χειρότερα. Όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, η άλλη πλευρά πλέον δεν είναι τόσο δεκτική στο να κρατήσει επαφή με έναν άγνωστο που της την "έπεσε". Παλιά θυμάμαι σπάνια έδιναν και κανένα αριθμό. Ίσος αν ήταν άλλος στη θέση μου να τα κατάφερνε καλύτερα. Εγώ δε θα 'λεγα ότι το 'χω μ' αυτά.
> Στο φβ τα αιτήματα φιλίας (σε άτομα που έχουμε κοινούς γνωστούς) είτε μένουν αναπάντητα, είτε τα απορρίπτουν, είτε τα επιλέγουν ως σπαμ. Τα μηνύματα πάνε τζάμπα και δεν είναι του τύπου "γεια σου, τι κάνεις".
> 
> Πάμε τώρα στα ερωτήματα...
> 
> Πρώτον καλά κάνεις και φοβάσε τις γνωριμίες από το φβ. Όλες τις γνωριμίες πρέπει να τις "φοβάσε" από την άποψη ότι χρειάζεται χρόνος για να δεις ποιον περίπου έχεις απέναντί σου. Οπότε θα μπορούσες να επεκτείνεις το φόβο σου και στους φίλους φίλων κλπ.
> 
> 
> Δεύτερον πως έχεις στο μυαλό σου την προσέγγιση που δεν είναι επιφανειακή; Τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει;
> ...


Όταν λεω οτι είναι επιφανειακή προσέγγιση εννοώ ότι δεν πιστεύω πως κανένας από εκεί παίρνει τη γνωριμία με μια άγνωστη στα σοβαρά ......ότι κατά ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό ψάχνει γ κτ ευκαιριακό κ δεν έχει διάθεση γνωριμίας....Και το βλέπω να συμβαίνει περισσότερο γύρω μου αυτό το σενάριο.......αν είμαι προκατειλημενη Ναι σόρρυ είμαι...Και είμαι γτ βλέπω να γίνονται τα πάντα μέσα από εκεί παρά αυτό π θέλω εγώ...άντρες που σ τη πέφτουν ωμα...με κάποιους π έχω βγει ραντεβου και είχαν κ άλλη γκόμενά παράλληλα κ απλά μαλακιζονταν στο φβ.....άτομα π βγήκαμε ένα ραντεβού κ μετά δεν ξαναβγηκαμε ...γτ άραγε ;; μήπως επδ ήθελαν κτ ευκαιριακό κ δεν ήμουν η εύκολη τροφή;; κ δν υπήρχε διάθεση γ περισσότερο ψάξιμο...περισσότερη γνωριμία...

Ναι είμαι προκατειλημενη....αν έβλεπα ότι υπάρχει διάθεση και ενδιαφέρον γ γνωριμία από το αντίθετο φύλο κ Όχι απλά ωμό σεξ που στο κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου είτε άμεσα ειτε εμμεσα από την αρχή γ να πάρουν αυτό π θέλουν γρήγορα κ μετά μα την κάνουν δεν θα ήμουν....

----------


## Miliva21

> Γενικα να ξερεις ειναι δυσκολες οι εποχες για σοβαρες σχεσεις.Αυτο δε θα αλλαξει συντομα,οι αντρες πια κυνηγαμε μονο ευκαιριακο σεξ και μας ευνοουν οι εποχες λογο κοινωνικων ελευθεριων,περιορισμου της θρησκειας και αλλαγη προτυπων.
> 
> Επισης δεν υπαρχει ορεξη και χρημα για κατι παραπανω.Γιατι ακομα και η απλη σοβαρη σχεση εχει εξοδα.Οποτε μην απορεις που σου την πεφτουν τοσοι στο fb ξεπετες ψαχνουν ολοι και εντος και εκτος ιντερνετ.Και καλα κανουν,οταν δεν μπορουν να φροντισουν καλα καλα τον εαυτο τους οικονομικα σιγα μην κατσουν ν ασχοληθουν με τις γυναικες και τα θελω τους.


Γνωριζω τις κοινωνιολογικές διαστάσεις του φαινομένου της ξεπέτας και σε ευχαριστώ γ την απάντηση σου....Όμως σχέσεις εξακολουθούν να συμβαίνουν παρόλα αυτα κ το βλέπω γύρω μου ...Η συχνότητα δν ξέρω αν είναι η ίδια με παλιότερα της σύναψης σχέσεων όμως σχέσεις υπάρχουν ακόμα.....

Επιπλέον εμένα αυτό το οικονομικό θέμα δεν με αγγίζει γτ δεν είμαι σε ηλικία να ψάχνω γαμπρό να με ταΐζει...που κ να έψαχνα δν θα με ταιζε...Είμαι σε μια ηλικία π δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος να προσφερει οικονομικά γ ν κάνει σχέση μαζί μου ....το μόνο π απαιτεί αυτό τ πράγμα γ να συμβεί είναι θέληση κ χημεία κ πολύ τύχη

----------


## Miliva21

Οπότε το θέμα έκλεισε....

Για να το ξέρουν και άλλες γυναίκες που πιθανόν διάβασαν το θρεντ μου και ταυτίστηκαν με εμενα..Η απάντηση είναι πως όσες είναι εμφανισημες δεν θα τις πλησιάσουν ποτέ.....Επίσης λόγω των προτύπων οι άντρες δεν θέλουν σχέσεις και μόνο ξεπέτες (εξάλλου γτ να κάτσουν με μια εφόσον μπορούν να έχουν επιλογές εκεί έξω....Η ενώ μπορεί να πληρώνουν γ να πηδήξουν...)
Και επιπλέον δεν έχουν οικονομικα καλά και δεν θέλουν να φαίνονται και μίζεροι σε μια κοπέλα...Κ επδ η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται σε κρίση και θα βρίσκεται γ πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και επδ τα πρότυπα και τα στερεότυπα δεν θα αλλάξουν κ θα είμαστε γ πάντα ένα μεγάλο κρεβάτι όλοι με όλους 

Κορίτσια όσες είστε ελεύθερες πολύ καιρό μη ψάχνεστε δεν θα έχετε ποτέ μια φυσιολογική συντροφική ερωτική ζωή...να πάρουμε και μια γάτα και να κατσουμε στα αυγα μας..να παψουμε να αναρωτιομαστε κιόλας....
????????????

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οπότε το θέμα έκλεισε....
> 
> Για να το ξέρουν και άλλες γυναίκες που πιθανόν διάβασαν το θρεντ μου και ταυτίστηκαν με εμενα..Η απάντηση είναι πως όσες είναι εμφανισημες δεν θα τις πλησιάσουν ποτέ.....Επίσης λόγω των προτύπων οι άντρες δεν θέλουν σχέσεις και μόνο ξεπέτες (εξάλλου γτ να κάτσουν με μια εφόσον μπορούν να έχουν επιλογές εκεί έξω....Η ενώ μπορεί να πληρώνουν γ να πηδήξουν...)
> Και επιπλέον δεν έχουν οικονομικα καλά και δεν θέλουν να φαίνονται και μίζεροι σε μια κοπέλα...Κ επδ η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται σε κρίση και θα βρίσκεται γ πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και επδ τα πρότυπα και τα στερεότυπα δεν θα αλλάξουν κ θα είμαστε γ πάντα ένα μεγάλο κρεβάτι όλοι με όλους 
> 
> Κορίτσια όσες είστε ελεύθερες πολύ καιρό μη ψάχνεστε δεν θα έχετε ποτέ μια φυσιολογική συντροφική ερωτική ζωή...να πάρουμε και μια γάτα και να κατσουμε στα αυγα μας..να παψουμε να αναρωτιομαστε κιόλας....
> ????????????


Κορίτσι η αλήθεια είναι πως και πολλοί άντρες δεν θα πλησιάσουν,για πολλούς λόγους.
Μην ξεχνάς κιόλας πως στην εποχή που είμαστε,ότι πολλοί όταν βγαίνουν έξω,είναι περισσότερο με τα κινητά ανά χειράς,παρά να πάνε να μιλήσουν σε άλλο άτομο.
Μην μου πεις ότι δεν το έχεις δει αυτό!
Οπότε για αυτό τον λόγο (ίσως) δυσκολεύονται πολλοί.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Kαι κάτι ακόμη,που οφείλεις να ξεκαθαρίσεις,γιατί και εγώ δεν θυμάμαι:
Αποζητάς σχέση ή κάτι σύντομο,τύπου one night stand κλπ?

----------


## elis

Ρε μιλιβακι οταν βλεπω οτι τα εχεισ ολα και δεν μπορεισ να τα απολαυσεισ στεναχωριεμαι θα σου πω λοιπον οταν ειναι στην εφηβεια τα κοριτσια διαλεγουν τουσ αντρεσ η τον εαυτο τουσ επειδη δεν τησ αγαπαει ο μπαμπασ νοιωθουν αχρηστεσ και διαλεγουν τουσ αντρεσ να παιζουν ειμαι μπαμπασ και ξερω εγω τισ ερωτευτηκα τισ κορεσ μου εχετε καποια ψυχολογικα ωσ γυναικεσ που δεν τα εχουν οι αντρεσ και γινεται μπερδεμα ειστε ισεσ και πρεπει να το φιλοσοφησεισ να βγαλεισ τισ δυναμεισ σου εγω αμα σου πω τι κανω θα κουφαθεισ δουλευω απο 12 χρονων και εφτασα τωρα να μαζευουμε και να κουβαλαω 40 τονουσ ελιεσ

----------


## elis

Και ολα αυτα ξεκιναν απο τη μανα που πρεπει να δικαιολογησει το μισθο και υποστηριζει τον αντρα αντι για τα παιδια εγω επαιζα μπαλα στην αλανα και ποτε δεν ημουν παιδι κι ειμαι υπερ των παιδιων

----------


## elis

Γι αυτο λεω σε ολουσ οτι οι γυναικεσ πρεπει να δουλευουν θα λυσει πολλα προβληματα αυτο οικονομικη ανεξαρτησια πρεπει να εχουν ολεσ

----------


## elis

Και να τισ αγαπησει ο μπαμπασ δεν τισ φτανει μονο αυτο θελουν και αγορια αλλα ο μπαμπασ πρεπει να κανει την αρχη

----------


## elis

Ο μπαμπασ πρεπει να τισ πει την αληθεια αν ειναι ομορφεσ κι αν ειναι ικανεσ μονο αυτο και να κανει τα αντιστοιχα αυτο ειναι ο μπαμπασ

----------


## giorgos35

> Μακ και Γιώργο ευχαριστώ γ τις απαντήσεις σας ......Ίσως αυτο που φταίει σε μενα να είναι οι λίγες συναναστροφές κ με άτομα που εξίσου δεν είναι δικτυωμενα αλλα και να ηταν παλι δν θα μου εκαναν κοννε...
> 
> πχ αν εχω μια δυο φιλες π βγαινω κ δν έχουν φίλους άντρες να μ γνωρίσουν ή είναι ελεύθερες σιγά μην έκαναν κοννε σε μενα .......ολοι είμαστε της άποψης ο καθένας γ τη πάρτυ του ...Κ επιπλέον πιστεύω πως οι κοπέλες π κάνω παρέα σκέφτονται ότι εντάξει μωρέ όμορφη είναι θα τον βρει μόνη της... εγώ θα της τον γνωρίσω;;;...άσε που το βλέπουν και ανταγωνιστικά 
> 
> βεβαια και παλι σε τοσα περιβαλλοντα που παω θα μπορουσε κτ να ειχε τυχει ..δεν περιμενω να βρω τον έρωτα στο σουπερμάρκετ ενώ σηκώνω να παρω τη κονσέρβα ....Αλλά πχ στο γυμναστήριο που πάω εβδομαδιαια να μου πιάσει κάποιος τη κουβέντα...ή στο χόμπυ που ήμουν και βγαίναμε μετά κάποια άτομα να υπήρχε κάποια προσέγγιση.....τόσο κόσμο είχα δει εκεί σε αυτο το χώρο....π έλεγα ένα Γεια καμία φορά...Η στη σχολή να μ πει κάποιος ρε κοπελιά σε βλέπω κάθε μέρα στο εστιατόριο πχ κ ήθελα να σ πω ένα γεια....τπτ 
> Γ αυτό λέω ότι η τύχη δεν υπάρχει.....!!
> 
> Το μόνο π υπάρχει είναι το φεισμπουκ..μου κάνει ένας αντ π έχουμε κοινούς γνωστούς τσουπ εμφανίζονται άλλοι 10 φίλοι του !!!! Κ όλοι μ μιλάνε στο μεσεντζερ κ θέλουν να βγούμε...Και έχω μαζέψει καμία 20αρια αίτηματα φιλίας κυριολεκτικα π δεν τα έχω αποδεχτεί κ αυτό γντ ολοενα...ενα σωρο αιτήματα φιλίας από άντρες π δν ξέρω..που προφανώς απλά μιλάμε κ με άλλες 10 στο φβ ...τι ν κάνω γνωριμία από εκεί;;; Ναι το έχει σκεφτεί κ αυτό Αλλά;;;;
> 
> ...


Οι 30-35-37 τρελενομαστε για μικρότερες 20 αρες..γιατί να μην θέλουνε???το θέμα είναι όπως λες και εσύ αν θα είναι ελεύθεροι???
Καλά κάνεις και δεν βγενει με κανέναν από φασεμπουκ 
Σήμερα θα βγούνε μαζί και αύριο με άλλη και θα σε δουλεύουνε ψιλό γαζί..

----------


## elis

Να στο πω απλα αν ειναι ικανεσ δουλεια και κανουν οτι θελουν ετσι ειναι οι κορεσ μου αν δεν ειναι ικανεσ πρεπει να βρει λεφτα για γαμο η ομορφια ειναι λεπτομερεια σχετικα αυτα

----------


## delmem-190819a

Εγώ αυτό που έχω να πω γενικά σε όσους διαβάζουν το νήμα και "ψάχνονται", να προσπαθούν και να μη τα παρατούν.

Είχα χρόνια να βρω έναν άνθρωπο για να έχουμε μια σταθερή επικοινωνία. Έτρωγα ώρες στο τσατ με άτομα τα οποία με ρωτούσαν την ηλικία μου και μετά εξαφανίζονταν, ή μιλούσαν στην αρχή και μετά χάνονταν, ή κορόιδευαν, ανθρώπους που παρουσιάζονταν ως το ένα φύλο και ήταν το άλλο (όταν μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο) και φυσικά άπειρα αναπάντητα μηνύματα. Τώρα έχω ήδη τουλάχιστον δύο άτομα για να επικοινωνώ.

Για όποιον σκέπτεται σαν τη θεματοθέτρια είναι πραγματικά κρίμα για τον ίδιο. Για κανέναν ο δρόμος δεν είναι στρωμένος με ροδοπέταλα. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σε σχέση που έχουν ανασφάλειες και δεν μπορούν να την απολαύσουν. Επίσης υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σε σχέση που νιώθουν μόνοι, που δεν τους καλύπτει, που δεν ήταν αυτό που ήθελαν (χαρακτήρας, εμφάνιση) και παραμένουν με το φόβο μη βρεθούν ξανά στη θέση της θεματοθέτριας...

Σύμφωνα με στατιστικά, ένα 10 με 20 % είναι οι ευτυχισμένοι γάμοι. Δε νομίζω να διαφέρει πολύ το ποσοστό τον ευτυχισμένων ζευγαριών.

----------


## elis

Ετσι ειναι sb η προσπαθεια παντα ειναι καλυτερη απο το τιποτα το 0,1 ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το 0

----------


## giorgos35

> Οπότε το θέμα έκλεισε....
> 
> Για να το ξέρουν και άλλες γυναίκες που πιθανόν διάβασαν το θρεντ μου και ταυτίστηκαν με εμενα..Η απάντηση είναι πως όσες είναι εμφανισημες δεν θα τις πλησιάσουν ποτέ.....Επίσης λόγω των προτύπων οι άντρες δεν θέλουν σχέσεις και μόνο ξεπέτες (εξάλλου γτ να κάτσουν με μια εφόσον μπορούν να έχουν επιλογές εκεί έξω....Η ενώ μπορεί να πληρώνουν γ να πηδήξουν...)
> Και επιπλέον δεν έχουν οικονομικα καλά και δεν θέλουν να φαίνονται και μίζεροι σε μια κοπέλα...Κ επδ η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται σε κρίση και θα βρίσκεται γ πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και επδ τα πρότυπα και τα στερεότυπα δεν θα αλλάξουν κ θα είμαστε γ πάντα ένα μεγάλο κρεβάτι όλοι με όλους 
> 
> Κορίτσια όσες είστε ελεύθερες πολύ καιρό μη ψάχνεστε δεν θα έχετε ποτέ μια φυσιολογική συντροφική ερωτική ζωή...να πάρουμε και μια γάτα και να κατσουμε στα αυγα μας..να παψουμε να αναρωτιομαστε κιόλας....
> ????????????


Όχι μιλίβακι το νόημα αυτής της συζήτησης δεν είναι αυτό που λες...ούτε όλα τα αγόρια ψάχνουν μόνο να πηδήξουν και τελείωσε...ανάλογα σε τι παρέες μπενεις και από που γνωρίζεις άτομα...υπάρχουν αγόρια που ψάχνουν για σοβαρή σχέση και ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ..ακόμα και αν στη τσέπη τους υπάρχουν μόνο λίγα ευρώ...είναι διατεθειμένη να κεράσουν ένα καφέ σε ένα όμορφο κορίτσι και το χερονται κι όλας...να πάνε με το κορίτσι μια βόλτα ένα περίπατο να ανταλλάξουν μια γλυκιά κουβέντα..εντάξει απλά δεν έτυχε σε εσένα ακόμα ..αλλά που ξέρεις??
Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια...

----------


## Miliva21

Εντάξει παιδιά ηρεμήστε δεν το εννοούσα αυτό με τις γάτες ....Φυσικά και όποιος διαβάζει το θρεντ και ψάχνεται να μην απογοητευεται το ότι τα πράγματα πάνε σκατα σε ένα δεν σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο ισχύει γ όλους....Ούτε κ όλων ο δρόμος είναι με ροδοπέταλα.. Δεν είπα καθόλου αυτό....Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που παλεύουν να κάνουν σχέση κ δεν μπορούν άλλοι που είναι σε σχέση και δεν μπορούν να τη χαρούν γιατί έχουν προβλήματα ....Κ άλλοι επδ η σχέση τους είναι ένα μόνιμο πρόβλημα......αλίμονο....

----------


## Miliva21

> Γι αυτο λεω σε ολουσ οτι οι γυναικεσ πρεπει να δουλευουν θα λυσει πολλα προβληματα αυτο οικονομικη ανεξαρτησια πρεπει να εχουν ολεσ


Φυσικά και πρέπει να υπάρχει ανεξαρτησία οικονομική αλίμονο...σιγά μη περιμένω από τον καθένα να με συντηρήσει.... και να είναι και κανένας περίεργος κ να θέλω να χωρίσω και να μην μπορώ γτ θα ειμαι εξαρτημένη οικονομικά ....Για φαντάσου...καθενας πρέπει να στέκεται στα πόδια του οι άλλοι απλώς είναι για να παρέχουν καμία βοήθεια αν και όποτε τους είναι αυτό εφικτό και θέλουν να μας στηρίξουν

----------


## Miliva21

> αν κανεις ετοιμα φιλιας σε καπιον που τον αγγιζουν οσα λες το πιο πιθανο ειναι να κομπλαρει η να νιωσει αμηχανα πιστεψε με η καλυτερη τακτικη ειναι να κανεις ετοιματα φιλιας σε ακυρους και να λες οτι σου κατεβει 
> 
> πχ βλεποντας στο προφιλ σου ενα σορο ασχετους ειναι σα να ενθαρυνεις ενα σοβαρο ατομο να σε κοιταξει


Σωστά υπάρχει και η φοβία του να σου τύχει και κάτι καλό κ να μη ξέρεις πως να ανταποκριθείς..μιας και έχουμε συνηθισει μόνο τα μετρια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φυσικά και πρέπει να υπάρχει ανεξαρτησία οικονομική αλίμονο...σιγά μη περιμένω από τον καθένα να με συντηρήσει.... και να είναι και κανένας περίεργος κ να θέλω να χωρίσω και να μην μπορώ γτ θα ειμαι εξαρτημένη οικονομικά ....Για φαντάσου...καθενας πρέπει να στέκεται στα πόδια του οι άλλοι απλώς είναι για να παρέχουν καμία βοήθεια αν και όποτε τους είναι αυτό εφικτό και θέλουν να μας στηρίξουν


Aυτό που λες είναι προς τιμήν σου και μπράβο σου!
Γιατί δυστυχώς αρκετοί και αρκετές μπορεί να δουν τον άνθρωπο απέναντι τους μόνο ως πορτοφόλι...

----------


## elis

Γουαι να στα εξηγησω αλλοι σεβονται τα λεφτα αλλοι το μυαλο αλλοι την εμφανιση τοσο απλο ειναι μην κουραζεσαι εσυ μυαλο δεν εχεισ λεφτα δεν εχεισ εμφανιση δεν εχεισ τι να σε κανουμε και πριν βιαστεισ να μιλησεισ για ανθρωπουσ κλπ την καραμελα σου αυτο που νομιζεισ τουσ γνωρισα ολουσ απο σχιζοφρενεισ και πρεζακια μεχρι βουλευτεσ ολουσ οταν σ λεω ολουσ ολουσ οι σχιζοφρενεισ και τα πρεζακια εχουν ενδιαφερον οι μορφωμενοι εχουν ενδιαφερον οι πουτανεσ εχουν ενδιαφερον οι αμορφωτοι μετα πεντε χρονια δουλειασ αποκτουν ενδιαφερον εσυ εισαι ενα μετριο παλικαρακι που δεν προσπαθει για τιποτα εσενα τι θεση να παρεισ αναμεσα σε αυτουσ ασε τουσ γονεισ σου ασε πωσ μεγαλωσεσ αστα ολα εσυ τι κανεισ κι αμα ειμαι σωστοσ η λαθοσ για σενα χεστηκα μια γνωμη σ λεω σαν μεγαλυτεροσ αμα θεσ ακουσ αμα θεσ με γραφεισ τοσο απλο ειναι

----------


## elis

Θα τα φτιαξω με την αμερικανιδα που το ξεκινησε ολο αυτο θα ερθει εδω να παντρευτουμε επαθε πλακα με την ελλαδα θα ερθει αν θελει να τα εχουμε καλα

----------


## elis

Ο γουαι μου εστειλε μυνημα ο καλοσ μου οτι με λυπαται αν γινετε ανθρωποι ποτε δε θα λυπαστε αλλα θα προσπαθειτε για τον εαυτο σασ το καλυτερο κι εγω θα επρεπε να τον λυπαμαι γτ δε μπορει να μιλησει αλλα εγω επαιζα μπαλλα στην αλανα και δε λυπαμαι κανενα τοσο απλο ειναι κι απο το γουαι δεν το δεχομαι να με λυπαται

----------


## elis

Για να καταλαβεισ γουαι να με λυπηθουν αυτοι που τα εχουν ολα εμενα που δεν εχω τιποτα το δεχομαι λογικο και μπραβο τουσ εσυ που δεν μπορεισ να παραγεισ λογο σε κανει πανιβλακα να με λυπασαι γτ εισαι λιγο καλυτερα δεν εχεισ το δικαιωμα εσυ να λυπασαι κανενα ουτε εγω εχω στο λεω εγω με εγγυηση

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Εντάξει παιδιά ηρεμήστε δεν το εννοούσα αυτό με τις γάτες ....Φυσικά και όποιος διαβάζει το θρεντ και ψάχνεται να μην απογοητευεται το ότι τα πράγματα πάνε σκατα σε ένα δεν σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο ισχύει γ όλους....Ούτε κ όλων ο δρόμος είναι με ροδοπέταλα.. Δεν είπα καθόλου αυτό....Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που παλεύουν να κάνουν σχέση κ δεν μπορούν άλλοι που είναι σε σχέση και δεν μπορούν να τη χαρούν γιατί έχουν προβλήματα ....Κ άλλοι επδ η σχέση τους είναι ένα μόνιμο πρόβλημα......αλίμονο....


Περιορίζεις πάρα πολύ τις επιλογές σου. Αν δε βρέξεις πόδια, δεν πιάνεις ψάρια. Όσον αφορά την προκατάληψη, υπάρχει και το ανέκδοτο με το γρύλο.

----------


## giorgos35

Μιλιβα είσαι δυνατή κοπέλα...μην το σκέφτεσαι και άσε το χρόνο να κάνει αυτό που ξέρει ποιο καλά από όλους...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Περίπλοκη η κατασταση κοριτσι μου. Οσο και καλο παιδι να ειναι αναζητώντας μια σοβαρη σχεση, συνηθως θα χαλασει στο σεξ. Εσυ θα θελεις να φανείς σοβαρη και εκείνος θα θελει να δει ποσο τον «θελεις» και ας μην το επιδιώκει. 
Απο την αλλη και να τα κανεις ολα, πιθανο να μη σε παρει στα σοβαρα. 
Ολοι εχουν καεί απο αγάπες και αφοσίωση και ολοι οι αντρες γνωριζουν τι κανει η γυναικα στο κρεβατι οταν γουσταρει σεξουαλικα τον αλλο.
Γι αυτο και το 10% που λες, ειναι σωστο, λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις καποιον αντρα να γουσταρεις στο κρεβατι και να μην εχει κόμπλεξ και νοιώσει ανασφάλειες.
Γενικα ειμαι της άποψης οτι σχεδον ολα τα προβληματα σε μια σχεση πυροδοτούνται στο κρεβατι.

----------


## little

> Περίπλοκη η κατασταση κοριτσι μου. Οσο και καλο παιδι να ειναι αναζητώντας μια σοβαρη σχεση, συνηθως θα χαλασει στο σεξ. Εσυ θα θελεις να φανείς σοβαρη και εκείνος θα θελει να δει ποσο τον «θελεις» και ας μην το επιδιώκει. 
> Απο την αλλη και να τα κανεις ολα, πιθανο να μη σε παρει στα σοβαρα. 
> Ολοι εχουν καεί απο αγάπες και αφοσίωση και ολοι οι αντρες γνωριζουν τι κανει η γυναικα στο κρεβατι οταν γουσταρει σεξουαλικα τον αλλο.
> Γι αυτο και το 10% που λες, ειναι σωστο, λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις καποιον αντρα να γουσταρεις στο κρεβατι και να μην εχει κόμπλεξ και νοιώσει ανασφάλειες.
> Γενικα ειμαι της άποψης οτι σχεδον ολα τα προβληματα σε μια σχεση πυροδοτούνται στο κρεβατι.


Συνειδητοποιείς πως οι "άντρες" στους οποίους αναφέρεσαι στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων έχουν βαρύτατα ψυχολογικά και στην χειρότερη ειναι μισογύνηδες;

----------


## Miliva21

> Περίπλοκη η κατασταση κοριτσι μου. Οσο και καλο παιδι να ειναι αναζητώντας μια σοβαρη σχεση, συνηθως θα χαλασει στο σεξ. Εσυ θα θελεις να φανείς σοβαρη και εκείνος θα θελει να δει ποσο τον «θελεις» και ας μην το επιδιώκει. 
> Απο την αλλη και να τα κανεις ολα, πιθανο να μη σε παρει στα σοβαρα. 
> Ολοι εχουν καεί απο αγάπες και αφοσίωση και ολοι οι αντρες γνωριζουν τι κανει η γυναικα στο κρεβατι οταν γουσταρει σεξουαλικα τον αλλο.
> Γι αυτο και το 10% που λες, ειναι σωστο, λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις καποιον αντρα να γουσταρεις στο κρεβατι και να μην εχει κόμπλεξ και νοιώσει ανασφάλειες.
> Γενικα ειμαι της άποψης οτι σχεδον ολα τα προβληματα σε μια σχεση πυροδοτούνται στο κρεβατι.


Τι εννοείς λέγοντας ότι έχω θα θελήσω να το παίξω σοβαρη και αν θα κάνω όλα δεν θα με πάρει σοβαρά...Για εξήγησε το λιγο γτ σε έχασα....

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Συνειδητοποιείς πως οι "άντρες" στους οποίους αναφέρεσαι στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων έχουν βαρύτατα ψυχολογικά και στην χειρότερη ειναι μισογύνηδες;


Αναφερομαι στο 10% που ειπε η κοπελα, οτι ειναι σωστο, το εχουν γραψει και ψυχολόγοι. Γι αυτο ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να στεριωσουμε σε σχεση και ποτε δεν ευθύνεται μονο ο ενας. Δε ξερω αν ειναι μισογυνισμος, χαμηλή αυτοπεποιθηση η οτι αλλο εκ μέρους του άνδρα, η μισανδρισμος εκ μέρους της γυναικας, αλλα τα κόμπλεξ αυτα πυροδοτούνται στο κρεβατι, οσο και να το ψάξεις εκει ειναι η σπίθα. Ειτε σε γουσταρω σαν γυναικα αλλα δε μου σηκώνεται, η μου αρεσεις σαν τυπος για κατι σοβαρό αλλα στο κρεβατι δε, ειτε αυτο που εχουν πολλοι τη ταδε τη ξεσκιζω αλλα μετα δε θελω ουτε να τη βλεπω, ειτε το χειρότερο τον αγαπαω με αγαπαει αλλα στο κρεβατι χλιαρά, ειτε τοσα αλλα προβληματα που εχουν ρίζα το κρεβατι και επιδρούν εν συνεχεια στη συμπεριφορα.
Ειμαστε σε εποχή που ψάχνουμε για μόνιμο συντροφο, ειδικα οι αντρες σε πιο προχωρημένη ηλικια που σημαινει οτι εχουμε κανει νταραβερι με αρκετών ειδών γυναικες ( το ιδιο ισχυει και για τις γυναικες), και για να απαντησω και στην miliva θα πω ενα απλο και πραγματικό παραδειγμα πως δημιουργείται μια «αρρωστημένη» νοοτροπία: πηδας μια παντρεμενη η οποια σε βαζει κατω και σου αλλαζει τα φώτα σαν πορνοστάρ. Οκ λες δε γαμιεται, στα χωρίσματα θα ειναι, ξενέρωμενη θα ειναι, και μετα σου λεει για τον έγγαμο βίο της και ποσο πολυ αγαπαει τον αντρα της και δεν θελει να τον χασει απο τη ζωη της, αλλα στο κρεβατι χλιαρά.
Μερα αυτος ο αντρας βρίσκει μια κοπελα, την γουσταρει, ψαχνει κι αυτη την συντροφικοτητα, στο κρεβατι δε βγαζει την πορνοστάρ αλλα θελει όμορφα πραγματα και του λεει με τον καιρο ποσο τον αγαπαει. 


Γενικως εχω αρχισει να στηρίζω την παροιμία με την οποια δεν συμφωνούσα καποτε, η μικρος μικρος παντρέψου η μικρος καλογερεψου. 

Να τονίσω οτι αυτα αφορούν και τα δυο φύλα, δε ρίχνω το βάρος σε καποιον.

----------


## little

Δεν ειδα να αναφέρεται πουθενά σε κανα 10% !
Εσυ ειπες πως οι γυναίκες άμα ειναι σοβαρές και δεν ανοίξουν απευθείας τα πόδια τους και δεν τους κάνουν και ΚΑΘΕ γούστο στο κρεβάτι τότε οι καημένοι οι άντρες (όχι πως ψάχνουν μόνο σεξ προς Θεού δηλαδή) θα θεωρήσουν πως δεν τους θέλουμε αρκετά.
Επίσης, είπες πως ακόμα και αμέσως να τους κάτσει μια κοπέλα και όλα τα γούστα να τους κάνει πάλι δεν ειναι και βέβαιο πως θα την πάρει στα σοβαρά.
Θεματοθέτρια βγάλε τα συμπεράσματα σου μόνη σου!
Δεν θα γίνει τανα η θεματοθέτρια για τα καπρίτσια καθενός ακόμα και αν έχουν ένα κάρο ψυχολογικά με τον εαυτό τους εμάς δεν μας αφορά. Να πανε σε ψυχολόγο να τα λύσουν και μετά να ψάξουν για κοπέλα.
Εγώ λέω να τους περάσει εκείνη από χίλια κύματα πριν τους κάτσει και να τεστάρει ΕΚΕΙΝΗ άμα όντως την θέλουν και την ποθούν πραγματικά και για πόσο καιρό θα περιμένουν !

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Αναφερομαι στο 10% που ειπε η κοπελα, οτι ειναι σωστο, το εχουν γραψει και ψυχολόγοι. Γι αυτο ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να στεριωσουμε σε σχεση και ποτε δεν ευθύνεται μονο ο ενας. Δε ξερω αν ειναι μισογυνισμος, χαμηλή αυτοπεποιθηση η οτι αλλο εκ μέρους του άνδρα, η μισανδρισμος εκ μέρους της γυναικας, αλλα τα κόμπλεξ αυτα πυροδοτούνται στο κρεβατι, οσο και να το ψάξεις εκει ειναι η σπίθα. Ειτε σε γουσταρω σαν γυναικα αλλα δε μου σηκώνεται, η μου αρεσεις σαν τυπος για κατι σοβαρό αλλα στο κρεβατι δε, ειτε αυτο που εχουν πολλοι τη ταδε τη ξεσκιζω αλλα μετα δε θελω ουτε να τη βλεπω, ειτε το χειρότερο τον αγαπαω με αγαπαει αλλα στο κρεβατι χλιαρά, ειτε τοσα αλλα προβληματα που εχουν ρίζα το κρεβατι και επιδρούν εν συνεχεια στη συμπεριφορα.
> Ειμαστε σε εποχή που ψάχνουμε για μόνιμο συντροφο, ειδικα οι αντρες σε πιο προχωρημένη ηλικια που σημαινει οτι εχουμε κανει νταραβερι με αρκετών ειδών γυναικες ( το ιδιο ισχυει και για τις γυναικες), και για να απαντησω και στην miliva θα πω ενα απλο και πραγματικό παραδειγμα πως δημιουργείται μια «αρρωστημένη» νοοτροπία: πηδας μια παντρεμενη η οποια σε βαζει κατω και σου αλλαζει τα φώτα σαν πορνοστάρ. Οκ λες δε γαμιεται, στα χωρίσματα θα ειναι, ξενέρωμενη θα ειναι, και μετα σου λεει για τον έγγαμο βίο της και ποσο πολυ αγαπαει τον αντρα της και δεν θελει να τον χασει απο τη ζωη της, αλλα στο κρεβατι χλιαρά.
> Μερα αυτος ο αντρας βρίσκει μια κοπελα, την γουσταρει, ψαχνει κι αυτη την συντροφικοτητα, στο κρεβατι δε βγαζει την πορνοστάρ αλλα θελει όμορφα πραγματα και του λεει με τον καιρο ποσο τον αγαπαει. 
> 
> 
> Γενικως εχω αρχισει να στηρίζω την παροιμία με την οποια δεν συμφωνούσα καποτε, η μικρος μικρος παντρέψου η μικρος καλογερεψου. 
> 
> Να τονίσω οτι αυτα αφορούν και τα δυο φύλα, δε ρίχνω το βάρος σε καποιον.


Με το τρίτο φύλο τι γίνεται;

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Δεν ειδα να αναφέρεται πουθενά σε κανα 10% !
> Εσυ ειπες πως οι γυναίκες άμα ειναι σοβαρές και δεν ανοίξουν απευθείας τα πόδια τους και δεν τους κάνουν και ΚΑΘΕ γούστο στο κρεβάτι τότε οι καημένοι οι άντρες (όχι πως ψάχνουν μόνο σεξ προς Θεού δηλαδή) θα θεωρήσουν πως δεν τους θέλουμε αρκετά.
> Επίσης, είπες πως ακόμα και αμέσως να τους κάτσει μια κοπέλα και όλα τα γούστα να τους κάνει πάλι δεν ειναι και βέβαιο πως θα την πάρει στα σοβαρά.
> Θεματοθέτρια βγάλε τα συμπεράσματα σου μόνη σου!
> Δεν θα γίνει τανα η θεματοθέτρια για τα καπρίτσια καθενός ακόμα και αν έχουν ένα κάρο ψυχολογικά με τον εαυτό τους εμάς δεν μας αφορά. Να πανε σε ψυχολόγο να τα λύσουν και μετά να ψάξει κάποια κοπέλα.
> Εγώ λέω να τους περάσει εκείνη από χίλια κύματα πριν τους κάτσει και να τεστάρει ΕΚΕΙΝΗ άμα όντως την θέλουν και την ποθούν πραγματικά και για πόσο καιρό θα περιμένουν !





> Σύμφωνα με στατιστικά, ένα 10 με 20 % είναι οι ευτυχισμένοι γάμοι. Δε νομίζω να διαφέρει πολύ το ποσοστό τον ευτυχισμένων ζευγαριών.


Σορυ το εγραψε ο SB, πανω σε αυτο αναφέρθηκα το οποιο το εχω διαβάσει απο ειδικούς. Απλα αυτα που λενε στα έγραψα λιγο λαϊκιστικά, οπως τα εχω δει στη ζωη απο εμενα και απο πολλα ατομα. 

Απο εκει και περα δε χρειαζετε να δειχνεις νευριασμενη, απο τι ακριβως ενοχλήθηκες; Δεν μιλαω για εμενα, ουτε αναφέρομαι σε καποιον προσωπικα, Κανουμε μια γενική συζητηση περί σχεσεων, οπως λεει και ο τίτλος.

Τοσα θεματα γράφονται εδω μεσα με προβληματικές σχεσεις και ειναι δυο ειδών, ειτε πηδιομαστε ασύστολα και μετα με παρατάει, ειτε ειμαστε μαζι τον αγαπαω με αγαπαει αλλα δεεεε.
Απο τι κοσκινο να περασει η μιλιβα τους αντρες;; Ειναι δεδομένο οτι θα ξαναζεί τα ιδια και τα ιδια αν δεν επικεντρωθεί στα δικα της λαθη, παραξενιές, κόμπλεξ η οπως θες πεστα, να αποκτήσει αυτογνωσία και να βελτιωθεί για να ζησει κατι διαφορετικό. Οπως ολοι μας αν δε μας αρεσαν οι σχεσεις μας. Μην ριχνεις την ευθυνη στους αλλους, ειναι φυγόπονη επιλογη γιατι οπως λεει και το αρχαίο ρητό : όμοιος ομοιω αει πελάζει.

----------


## little

> Σορυ το εγραψε ο SB, πανω σε αυτο αναφέρθηκα το οποιο το εχω διαβάσει απο ειδικούς. Απλα αυτα που λενε στα έγραψα λιγο λαϊκιστικά, οπως τα εχω δει στη ζωη απο εμενα και απο πολλα ατομα. 
> 
> Απο εκει και περα δε χρειαζετε να δειχνεις νευριασμενη, απο τι ακριβως ενοχλήθηκες; Δεν μιλαω για εμενα, ουτε αναφέρομαι σε καποιον προσωπικα, Κανουμε μια γενική συζητηση περί σχεσεων, οπως λεει και ο τίτλος.
> 
> Τοσα θεματα γράφονται εδω μεσα με προβληματικές σχεσεις και ειναι δυο ειδών, ειτε πηδιομαστε ασύστολα και μετα με παρατάει, ειτε ειμαστε μαζι τον αγαπαω με αγαπαει αλλα δεεεε.
> Απο τι κοσκινο να περασει η μιλιβα τους αντρες;; Ειναι δεδομένο οτι θα ξαναζεί τα ιδια και τα ιδια αν δεν επικεντρωθεί στα δικα της λαθη, παραξενιές, κόμπλεξ η οπως θες πεστα, να αποκτήσει αυτογνωσία και να βελτιωθεί για να ζησει κατι διαφορετικό. Οπως ολοι μας αν δε μας αρεσαν οι σχεσεις μας. Μην ριχνεις την ευθυνη στους αλλους, ειναι φυγόπονη επιλογη γιατι οπως λεει και το αρχαίο ρητό : όμοιος ομοιω αει πελάζει.


Μα ακριβώς αυτό ειναι το χειρότερο πως τα δικά σου λανθασμένα θέλω τα κάνεις γενικά!
Υπεκφεύγεις και δεν αναφέρεσαι σε τίποτα από όσα είπα με βάση το ποστ σου. 
Ναι τα λάθη της Μιλιβας ειναι πως τους το παίζει σοβαρή και δεν τους κάθεται άμεσα για να ικανοποιήσουν τις ανάγκες τους.
Οι δικές της συναισθηματικές ανάγκες όμως που οι άντρες δεν τις καλύπτουν αλλά απαιτούν πήδημα από μία που δεν ξέρουν καλά καλά, δεν μας πειράζει άμα δεν καλυφθούν έτσι; 
Εσύ ρίχνεις τις ευθύνες τους άλλους και συγκεκριμένα στις γυναίκες. Δεν είδα πουθενά να κατηγορείς τους άντρες πως με το να θέλουν πήδημα από μία που δεν έχουν έρθει πρώτα κοντά για κάποιους μήνες την φέρνουν σε δυσκολη θέση και δεν την καλύπτουν συναισθηματικά.Ενώ άμα οι γυναίκες δεν τους κάτσουν απευθείας θα νομίζουν μετά πως δεν τους θέλουν άρα και πρέπει άμεσα όλες να πηδιούνται.

----------


## Miliva21

Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τη συμμετοχή σας και τις διαφορετικές σας οπτικές .....

Στόχος δεν είναι κατηγορήσουμε κανένα από τα δύο φύλα Αλλά ν καταλάβω τι ίσως είναι το λάθος π φταίει στη περίπτωση μου...

Αν όπως αναφέρθηκε μεταξύ άλλων πως το λάθος είναι που δεν κάνω σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού ή από τη πρώτη βδομάδα γνωριμιας με κάποιον... τότε αν είναι έτσι ας μη κάνω ποτέ σχέση.... γιατι είμαι απολύτως συνειδητοποιημενη με το σωμα μου και σε ποιον θα το χαρίσω κ ποτε.....

Δεν με νοιάζει να μ κατεβάσει τη γη με τα άστρα γ να κάνω σεξ ούτε να με παντρευτεί δεν έχω τέτοια κολλήματα...ουτε θεωρω πως εχω το πολυτιμο μαργαριτάρι ...μπορεί πχ να γνωρίσω κάποιον π να με ελκύει πολύ και να με κάνει να νιώσω ασφάλεια από νωρίς και να το θέλω....Και χωρίς αυτός απαραίτητα να μ υποσχεθεί σχέση η οτιδήποτε κ να μη γίνει κ κάτι πιο σοβαρο....γουστο μου καπέλο μου αν θα το κάνω με κάποιον π γουστάρω κ μ το βγάλει από νωρίς κ μετά τίποτα....

Δεν το παίζω σοβαρή...βασικά δεν το παίζω τίποτα...Ούτε θεωρω ότι οι γυναίκες που δεν βιάζονται είναι πιο σοβαρές...απλά καθένας θέλει το χρόνο του για να νιώσει άνετα.. 
Αν λοιπόν πχ είμαι μόνη επδ δν έκανα κάτι που δεν επιθυμησα κ δεν μ το έβγαλε κάποιος ώρα τους καλή...Και δεν λυπάμαι καθόλου....

----------


## little

> Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τη συμμετοχή σας και τις διαφορετικές σας οπτικές .....
> 
> Στόχος δεν είναι κατηγορήσουμε κανένα από τα δύο φύλα Αλλά ν καταλάβω τι ίσως είναι το λάθος π φταίει στη περίπτωση μου...
> 
> Αν όπως αναφέρθηκε μεταξύ άλλων πως το λάθος είναι που δεν κάνω σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού ή από τη πρώτη βδομάδα γνωριμιας με κάποιον... τότε αν είναι έτσι ας μη κάνω ποτέ σχέση.... γιατι είμαι απολύτως συνειδητοποιημενη με το σωμα μου και σε ποιον θα το χαρίσω κ ποτε.....
> 
> Δεν με νοιάζει να μ κατεβάσει τη γη με τα άστρα γ να κάνω σεξ ούτε να με παντρευτεί δεν έχω τέτοια κολλήματα...ουτε θεωρω πως εχω το πολυτιμο μαργαριτάρι ...μπορεί πχ να γνωρίσω κάποιον π να με ελκύει πολύ και να με κάνει να νιώσω ασφάλεια από νωρίς και να το θέλω....Και χωρίς αυτός απαραίτητα να μ υποσχεθεί σχέση η οτιδήποτε κ να μη γίνει κ κάτι πιο σοβαρο....γουστο μου καπέλο μου αν θα το κάνω με κάποιον π γουστάρω κ μ το βγάλει από νωρίς κ μετά τίποτα....
> 
> Δεν το παίζω σοβαρή...βασικά δεν το παίζω τίποτα...Ούτε θεωρω ότι οι γυναίκες που δεν βιάζονται είναι πιο σοβαρές...απλά καθένας θέλει το χρόνο του για να νιώσει άνετα.. 
> Αν λοιπόν πχ είμαι μόνη επδ δν έκανα κάτι που δεν επιθυμησα κ δεν μ το έβγαλε κάποιος ώρα τους καλή...Και δεν λυπάμαι καθόλου....


Με έκανες χαρούμενη με το ποστ σου! :)

----------


## Miliva21

Και αυτά τα κυκλοθυμικα μερικών αντρων του στυλ "αν δεν μου κάτσει δεν με θέλει και είναι ξενέρωτη" ενώ "αν μου κάτσει και με ικανοποιησει γρήγορα καλύτερα για μένα αλλά σημαίνει ότι δεν αξίζει " δεν μπορώ να τα καταλάβω...Ίσως επδ τετοιο σκεπτικό δεν μπορεί να έχουν άντρες κατασταλαγμενοι π ξέρουν τι θέλουν...είναι λίγο γ αυτούς π δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται κ τι ψάχνουν

----------


## Miliva21

> Με έκανες χαρούμενη με το ποστ σου! :)


Δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου...έγραψα απλά τη γνώμη μου

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ακου για να τελειώνουμε. Οποιος θεωρει τον εαυτο του και οντως ειναι σωστος, νορμαλ, συναισθηματικά ώριμος χωρις κόμπλεξ, θα κανει χωριο με ίδιους ανθρωπους και η σχεση τους ια κυλίσει σχετικα όμορφα υγιή και ωραια.
Οταν μπλέκεις συνεχως σε σχεσεις προβληματικές, δεν φταιει μονο ο αλλος, κατι παρόμοιο και ίδιου βαρους τρεχει και με την παρτη σου αλλιως δε θα εκανες καν χωριο μαζι του. 
Οσο δεν το δεχεσαι, τοσο θα ξαναζεί τα ιδια.
Κατανοητό;

Σου λεω επισης οτι η αυτη η αποψη για το σεξ ειναι αποψη πολλωωωωων αντρών που σημαινει αυτομάτως οτι πολοιιιιι αντρες εχουν προβλημα. Οκ;;
Οι γυναικες που μπλέκουν μαζι τους, για να τις ελκύουν αυτοι οι αντρες, εχουν κι αυτες τα θεματάκια τους, διαφορετικα 10 λεπτάκια μαζι τους θα αρκούσαν για να λακίσουν.
Έγινα κατανοητός τωρα;
Το όμοιος ομοιω αει πελαζει, έψαξε τι σημαινει;

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα!
Πρωτα απο ολα,,,συγα μην πρεπει να πας σε ειδικο-σε γιατρο δλδη- επειδη δεν βρηκες ακομα συντροφο!! ημαρτον ρε παιδια( το λεω για την συμφορμητισσα που σου ελεγε να πας για βοηθεια!! ), δεν χαθηκε κι ο κοσμος να μεινεις λιγο μονη σου βρε κοπελια! δεν ειναι εξαναγκαστικη πραξη ο ερωτας! ο ερωτας πρεπει να σου ερθει! , πρεπει να βγει απο την καρδια σου! ο ερωτας ειναι μια συναισθηματικη κι αισθηματικη κατασταση, ειναι κατις μαγικο που κυβερνατε απο τον ασυνηδιτο κοσμο μας! θελω να πω, οτι δεν μπορει να πεις! ¨τωρα, εναι καιρος να ερωτευθω, " δεν παει ετσι κατε μενα! νομιζω οτι θα ερθει απο μονο του δλδη θα ερθει η μερα εκει που δε το εχεις κανονησει στο ξεκαρφωτο κι θα συμπεσουν τα ματακια σου με καποιου αλλου τα ματια κι θα γινει το παναρχαιο αυτο ομορφο "ταξιδι" οπου αυτος!!!!! ο νδρας θα αναλαβει ολες τις αρχηκες κινησεις! συγνωμη αλλα νομιζω οτι εμεις πρεπει να κυνηγαμε οχι εσεις! ,δεν λεω οτι ειναι κακο να εξωτερηκευσεις σε καποιον ανδρα το οτι του αρεσεις, απλα ενοω οτι θα πρεπει να καμει κινησεις, προτοβουλειες κι ο ανδρας! μπορει να ακουγομαι αρχαιος αλλα ετσι νομιζω!
Παντος εχω να σου πω, συμφορμητησσα οτι δεν πρεπει να νιωθεις ασχημα , ουτε να αγχονεσαι τοσο, βεβαια καταλαβαινω το οτι οι φιλες σου εχουν σχεσεις κι ισως να νιωθεις καπως βλεπωντας αυτες! ομως, απο την αλλη -χωρις να σε χαρακτηριζω εσενα- ειναι ασχημο για μενα να βλεπω γυναικες να εχουν σχεη με καποιον επειδη ειναι κατι πρεπον κι οχι επειδη αγαπουν καθε αυτου τον αλλον!! 
Αληθεια? εχεις σκεφτει πωτες οτι ισως, εχεις διωξει ανδρες που προσπαθησαν να σε προσεγγησουν? διοτις, ξερουμε , οτι μια γυναικα κοινονικη , καθε μερα, ειτε στο χωρο ετγασιας της, ειτε σαν βγαινει εξω, ειτε ακολουθωντας καποιο χομπι ,ειναι στανταρ οτι ανδρες θα της την πεφτουν!ε? μημπως διωχνεις κι δεν το συνηδητοποιεις?

----------


## little

> Ακου για να τελειώνουμε. Οποιος θεωρει τον εαυτο του και οντως ειναι σωστος, νορμαλ, συναισθηματικά ώριμος χωρις κόμπλεξ, θα κανει χωριο με ίδιους ανθρωπους και η σχεση τους ια κυλίσει σχετικα όμορφα υγιή και ωραια.
> Οταν μπλέκεις συνεχως σε σχεσεις προβληματικές, δεν φταιει μονο ο αλλος, κατι παρόμοιο και ίδιου βαρους τρεχει και με την παρτη σου αλλιως δε θα εκανες καν χωριο μαζι του. 
> Οσο δεν το δεχεσαι, τοσο θα ξαναζεί τα ιδια.
> Κατανοητό;
> 
> Σου λεω επισης οτι η αυτη η αποψη για το σεξ ειναι αποψη πολλωωωωων αντρών που σημαινει αυτομάτως οτι πολοιιιιι αντρες εχουν προβλημα. Οκ;;
> Οι γυναικες που μπλέκουν μαζι τους, για να τις ελκύουν αυτοι οι αντρες, εχουν κι αυτες τα θεματάκια τους, διαφορετικα 10 λεπτάκια μαζι τους θα αρκούσαν για να λακίσουν.
> Έγινα κατανοητός τωρα;
> Το όμοιος ομοιω αει πελαζει, έψαξε τι σημαινει;


Δεν ισχύει καθόλου αυτό που λες!
Εγώ πχ δεν βγαίνω καν για καφε φαντάσου και με προσεγγίζουν όλοι όσοι βγαινουν μέρα νύχτα έξω και έχουν απίστευτη ανάγκη για παρέα ποτά ξενύχτια και δεν μένουν μόνοι τους ούτε δευτερόλεπτο! Ενώ εμένα δεν με πειράζει και να μείνω χωρίς απολύτως καμία ανθρώπινη επαφή για μέρες και πάλι δεν θα νιώσω κατάθλιψη ή μοναξιά ούτε για λίγο.
Άμα ήταν έτσι δεν θα με προσέγγιζαν ποτέ τέτοια άτομα μιας και είμαστε η μέρα με την νύχτα!
Στις φιλίες κυρίως ισχύει το όμοιος ομοιω αει πελαζει.

Επίσης, εσύ της πρότεινες να προσαρμοστεί στα θέλω των αντρών γιατί θέλουν άμεσα πήδημα γιατί έχουν ψυχολογικά οι καημενούληδες. Δεν της πρότεινες με το που γνωρίσει έναν τέτοιον με αυτές τις ανώμαλες απόψεις να φύγει τρέχοντας και να βρει κάποιον με τον οποίο θα έχουν όμοιες αντιλήψεις. Οπότε μην τα γυρνάς τώρα.

Πιθανόν να τις έχουν τύχει τέτοιοι είδους άντρες όχι γιατί είναι ίδια με αυτούς, αλλά γιατί το 90% έχει καταντήσει έτσι! Είναι απλά θέμα πιθανοτήτων.

----------


## Miliva21

Συμφωνώ ότι σε σχέσεις προβληματικές δεν φταιει μόνο ο ένας....

Φυσικά κ υπάρχουν κάποια άτομα π έχουν ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά που γίνονται πόλος έλξης για κάποιους συγκεκριμένους τύπους.....(κολλανε σαν το τετζερι με το καπάκι π λενε)...

Ναι αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά για το σεξ που έγραψες είναι ρεαλιστικά δεν ψάχνω το ιδανικό...εναν σούπερ γκομενο που να είναι ο καλύτερος στο κρεβάτι και να τον γουστάρω σαν παρέα...δν υπάρχουν τα τέλεια....

Απλά γενικολογεις πολύ...Γτ το θέμα το δικό μου δεν είναι ούτε ότι κρεβάτι συγκεκριμένα τωρα...Ούτε ότι κάνω προβληματικές σχέσεις και αναρωτιέμαι για τις προβληματικές μου σχέσεις....Μάλλον η δεν διάβασες καλά η έχεις δει κ Αλλα δικά μου κ έχεις κάνει πασαλειματα

----------


## Miliva21

Για τον george gr το έγραψα το παραπάνω σχόλιο παρόλ αυτά ευχαριστώ όλους π συμμετέχετε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τη συμμετοχή σας και τις διαφορετικές σας οπτικές .....
> 
> Στόχος δεν είναι κατηγορήσουμε κανένα από τα δύο φύλα Αλλά ν καταλάβω τι ίσως είναι το λάθος π φταίει στη περίπτωση μου...
> 
> Αν όπως αναφέρθηκε μεταξύ άλλων πως το λάθος είναι που δεν κάνω σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού ή από τη πρώτη βδομάδα γνωριμιας με κάποιον... τότε αν είναι έτσι ας μη κάνω ποτέ σχέση.... γιατι είμαι απολύτως συνειδητοποιημενη με το σωμα μου και σε ποιον θα το χαρίσω κ ποτε.....
> 
> Δεν με νοιάζει να μ κατεβάσει τη γη με τα άστρα γ να κάνω σεξ ούτε να με παντρευτεί δεν έχω τέτοια κολλήματα...ουτε θεωρω πως εχω το πολυτιμο μαργαριτάρι ...μπορεί πχ να γνωρίσω κάποιον π να με ελκύει πολύ και να με κάνει να νιώσω ασφάλεια από νωρίς και να το θέλω....Και χωρίς αυτός απαραίτητα να μ υποσχεθεί σχέση η οτιδήποτε κ να μη γίνει κ κάτι πιο σοβαρο....γουστο μου καπέλο μου αν θα το κάνω με κάποιον π γουστάρω κ μ το βγάλει από νωρίς κ μετά τίποτα....
> 
> Δεν το παίζω σοβαρή...βασικά δεν το παίζω τίποτα...Ούτε θεωρω ότι οι γυναίκες που δεν βιάζονται είναι πιο σοβαρές...απλά καθένας θέλει το χρόνο του για να νιώσει άνετα.. 
> Αν λοιπόν πχ είμαι μόνη επδ δν έκανα κάτι που δεν επιθυμησα κ δεν μ το έβγαλε κάποιος ώρα τους καλή...Και δεν λυπάμαι καθόλου....


Ίσως είσαι λάθος στο ότι μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια να βρεις καποιον.
Και άθελα σου να σου βγαίνει αυτό,στις εξόδους κ συναναστροφές σου.
Δεν σε κατηγορώ,μην το βλεπεις έτσι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Ίσως είσαι λάθος στο ότι μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια να βρεις καποιον.
> Και άθελα σου να σου βγαίνει αυτό,στις εξόδους κ συναναστροφές σου.
> Δεν σε κατηγορώ,μην το βλεπεις έτσι.


Γουαι όπως είπα στο θρεντ μου ....Δεν ψάχνομαι γενικώς περνάω πάρα πολύ μεγάλες περιόδους μηνών π δεν σκέφτομαι καν αυτό το θέμα και ζω τη ζωή μ κανονικά....Κ απολαμβάνω τη μοναχικότητα μου...Και τώρα την απολαμβάνω τη μοναχικότητα μου άσχετα που κάποια στιγμή κάνω τον απολογισμό κ αναρωτιέμαι λίγο κ ψάχνομαι... Οπότε το θεωρώ λίγο άτοπο να δείχνω απελπισμένη γτ δεν κηνυγησα κανέναν ούτε επέμεινα ούτε απαιτησα

----------


## Miliva21

Μπερδεψαμε τα μπούτια μας

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γουαι όπως είπα στο θρεντ μου ....Δεν ψάχνομαι γενικώς περνάω πάρα πολύ μεγάλες περιόδους μηνών π δεν σκέφτομαι καν αυτό το θέμα και ζω τη ζωή μ κανονικά....Κ απολαμβάνω τη μοναχικότητα μου...Και τώρα την απολαμβάνω τη μοναχικότητα μου άσχετα που κάποια στιγμή κάνω τον απολογισμό κ αναρωτιέμαι λίγο κ ψάχνομαι... Οπότε το θεωρώ λίγο άτοπο να δείχνω απελπισμένη γτ δεν κηνυγησα κανέναν ούτε επέμεινα ούτε απαιτησα


Δεν είπα ότι είσαι απελπισμένη,σε καμία περίπτωση.
Ήθελα να πω το εξής:Πως όταν αναρωτιέσαι και ψάχνεσαι όπως λες,μπορεί άθελα σου να βγαίνει αυτό που εγραψα πριν.

----------


## Miliva21

> καλησπερα!
> Πρωτα απο ολα,,,συγα μην πρεπει να πας σε ειδικο-σε γιατρο δλδη- επειδη δεν βρηκες ακομα συντροφο!! ημαρτον ρε παιδια( το λεω για την συμφορμητισσα που σου ελεγε να πας για βοηθεια!! ), δεν χαθηκε κι ο κοσμος να μεινεις λιγο μονη σου βρε κοπελια! δεν ειναι εξαναγκαστικη πραξη ο ερωτας! ο ερωτας πρεπει να σου ερθει! , πρεπει να βγει απο την καρδια σου! ο ερωτας ειναι μια συναισθηματικη κι αισθηματικη κατασταση, ειναι κατις μαγικο που κυβερνατε απο τον ασυνηδιτο κοσμο μας! θελω να πω, οτι δεν μπορει να πεις! ¨τωρα, εναι καιρος να ερωτευθω, " δεν παει ετσι κατε μενα! νομιζω οτι θα ερθει απο μονο του δλδη θα ερθει η μερα εκει που δε το εχεις κανονησει στο ξεκαρφωτο κι θα συμπεσουν τα ματακια σου με καποιου αλλου τα ματια κι θα γινει το παναρχαιο αυτο ομορφο "ταξιδι" οπου αυτος!!!!! ο νδρας θα αναλαβει ολες τις αρχηκες κινησεις! συγνωμη αλλα νομιζω οτι εμεις πρεπει να κυνηγαμε οχι εσεις! ,δεν λεω οτι ειναι κακο να εξωτερηκευσεις σε καποιον ανδρα το οτι του αρεσεις, απλα ενοω οτι θα πρεπει να καμει κινησεις, προτοβουλειες κι ο ανδρας! μπορει να ακουγομαι αρχαιος αλλα ετσι νομιζω!
> Παντος εχω να σου πω, συμφορμητησσα οτι δεν πρεπει να νιωθεις ασχημα , ουτε να αγχονεσαι τοσο, βεβαια καταλαβαινω το οτι οι φιλες σου εχουν σχεσεις κι ισως να νιωθεις καπως βλεπωντας αυτες! ομως, απο την αλλη -χωρις να σε χαρακτηριζω εσενα- ειναι ασχημο για μενα να βλεπω γυναικες να εχουν σχεη με καποιον επειδη ειναι κατι πρεπον κι οχι επειδη αγαπουν καθε αυτου τον αλλον!! 
> Αληθεια? εχεις σκεφτει πωτες οτι ισως, εχεις διωξει ανδρες που προσπαθησαν να σε προσεγγησουν? διοτις, ξερουμε , οτι μια γυναικα κοινονικη , καθε μερα, ειτε στο χωρο ετγασιας της, ειτε σαν βγαινει εξω, ειτε ακολουθωντας καποιο χομπι ,ειναι στανταρ οτι ανδρες θα της την πεφτουν!ε? μημπως διωχνεις κι δεν το συνηδητοποιεις?


Καλησπέρα και σε σένα κ σε ευχαριστώ...Δεν νιώθω άσχημα απλά κάνω έναν απολογισμο και κοιτάω και ενδεχομένως δικά μου "λάθη" για να κατανοήσω λίγο καλύτερα βάζοντας κ άλλους παράγοντες Όπως τύχη πιθανότητες κοινωνικό θέμα κτλ κτλ 
Μπορεί να κάνω κ γω κάτι λάθος και να τους διώχνω ...Ποιος ξέρει....υπαρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να ξενερώσεις κάποιον από την πιο εξαρτωμενη κ πιεστική συμπεριφορά μέχρι τη πιο ασυμβίβαστη κ απομακρη

----------


## delmem-190819a

Οι προκαταλήψεις πάνε σύννεφο, εκατέρωθεν.

----------


## Miliva21

Για δώσε μας τα φώτα σου

----------


## giorgos panou

Δεν εννοω οτι τους διωχνεις απο υπεροψια! αντιθετως, λεω το οτι , ισως ,ασυνηδιτα, ισως απο φοβο! πολλες φορες εσεις, οι γυναικες (δεν ξερω αν εισαι γυναικα η κοριτσι! χαχα) αστειευομαι, πολλες φορες απο φοβο για το τι ανδρας ειναι -κι λογικο αφου οπως θα ξερεις ειναι περιεργα τα πραματα τελευταια, μας εχει κανει η κριση να φερομαστε λες κι δεν υπαρχει αυριο - ετσι λοιπον χωρις να το καμεις συνηδειτα αποφευγεις να βγεις με καποιον που σε πλησιαζει λογο του οτι δεν σου εμπναιει εμπιστοσυνη! λογικο απο την μια αφου οι γυναικες εχετε , κι δινετε μεγα σημασια στην ασφαλεια.
Ο παραγον τυχη ειναι πολυ σημαντικος, οπως και ο κοινωνικος σου περιγυρος, η το μερος οπου ζεις! για παραδηγμα μπορει αμα δουλευες σε καποιο γραφειο με αρκετους ελευθερους ανδρες τωρα να μην καναμε αυτην την κουβεντα! 
Αποψη μου ειναι οτι σε λιγο καιρο αυτην την κουβεντα θα την θεωρεις αστεια αφου θα ζεστενεσαι στην αγγαλια του αγοριου σου, κι αναπολλωντας το σημερα θα γελας! απλα, ευχομαι να ειναι αυτος που σου αξιζει, κι αξιζεις αφου απο τα λιγα που διαβασα δειχνεις προσγηομενο ατομο,χωρις απετησεις παρεξενες οπως εχουν δυστυχως πολλες αλλες γυναικες! ,νομιζω οτι τα κριτιρια σου ειναι υγειεστατα, κι θα σου ελεγα να μην τα χαλαρωσεις! και να προσεχεις κοπελια!! διοτις δυστυχως οι γυναικες οπου εχετε σοβαροτητα οπου αξιζετε να βρειτε ενα καλο παλικαρι εσεις δυστυχως γνωριζετε τα δυπροσοπα ανδροηδοι οπου στην αρχη ειναι μια χαρα και μολις δεση το πλοιο βγαζουν τον πραγμτικο και ασχημο εαυτο τους! απεναντιας οι παρδαλες! αυτες που εχουν κι ψχνουν οτι νανε πετυχαινουν τα καλα παλικαρια! ειναι οντως αποριας αξιον πως το επιτρεπει αυτον ο θεος του ερωτα!!ε?

----------


## little

Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότερες παντως που βρίσκουν κάποιο καλό παιδί τους την πέφτουν πρώτες. Μηπως να μιλήσεις πρώτη σε κάποιον;

----------


## Miliva21

Τώρα αυτά τα γλυκουλικα περί Θεού έρωτα κτλ είτε τα εννοείς είτε τρολλαρεις...

Ειμαι γυναίκα ...

Ναι έχω δει να συμβαίνει αυτό το τελευταίο όπως έχω δει κ το ανάποδο δλδ (ρηχή γκόμενά με ρηχό γκόμενο αντίστοιχα για καλή επικοινωνία)

Φυσικά και έχω φόβους.....Δεν είναι καθαρή η σκέψη μου απέναντι στους άντρες π θα με προσεγγίσουν ...καθόλου 

Πολλές φορές μ λένε ότι είναι όμορφη άντρες...Κ μ κάνει τόσο αίσθηση όσο να μου πουν "πήγα στη λαϊκή κ αγόρασα πατάτες " δεν το λαμβάνω καν υπόψη δλδ 

Υπάρχει το background του στυλ 
"Τώρα εσύ τι θες από μένα....;;Γτ ασχολείσαι....γτ μου πετάς τα μπαρμ******λα αυτά τα γλυκα τα κοπλιμέντα;;....θες να με γνωρίσεις όντως γ απλά θες σεξ και γρήγορα.
..; μιλάς κ με άλλες επδ ψάχνεσαι κ θες να το παίξεις αντρας στους φιλους σου;; η απλά επδ θες να πηγαίνεις με πολλές γυναίκες κ απλά είπες ας μιλήσω και σε αυτή μπορεί να πιάσει "

Και δε φταίω ξεκάθαρα μόνο εγώ γ αυτές τις σκέψεις....Γτ αυτές οι σκέψεις με σωζουν διότι πολλές φορές πέφτουν πολύ κοντά στη πραγματική ρεαλιστικη κατάσταση από το να σκεφτόμουν πχ
"Ααα να ένας ενδιαφέρον άνθρωπος που μπορώ να δώσω ευκαιρία γτ ίσως να μου δώσει πράγματα κ να θέλει όντως να με γνωρίσει κ να προσπαθήσει να χτίσουμε κάτι "

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Μπερδεψαμε τα μπούτια μας


Χαχα δεν εχεις άδικο. Καταρχας να πω οτι γραφω με βαση τον τίτλο λιγο πιο γενικευμένα και οταν χρησιμοποιώ το ονομα σου μην το παιρνεις προσωπικα. 
Αν θες να σου απαντησω προσωπικα να σε συμβουλέψω να μην αποδεχτείς ποτε οτι ολοι οι αντρες ειναι ιδιοι μαλακες και μην χανεις τον ενθουσιασμό και τα όνειρα που εχει καθε ανθρωπος για μια ωραια σχεση. Μην αθωωνεις τον εαυτο σου και να σκεφτεσαι τις σχεσεις που εχουν περασει σαν πολύτιμο μάθημα να παρατηρήσεις τις αδυναμίες σου, να τις αποδέχεσαι και να αυτοβελτιωνεσαι. Το να ρίχνουμε κατάρες δεξια και αριστερα δεν θα κερδίσουμε τιποτα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότερες παντως που βρίσκουν κάποιο καλό παιδί τους την πέφτουν πρώτες. Μηπως να μιλήσεις πρώτη σε κάποιον;


Ξέρω πως το σκέφτηκες ...σε φάση και καλά ότι οι "καλες"γυναικες είναι πιο ντροπαλες γ αυτό οι θρασεις τις προσεγγιζουν και αντιστοιχα τα "καλά " αγορια π ειναι πιο διστακτικα τα προσεγγιζουν οι μπίτσις ....π εχουν τολμη...

Ναι στέκει κ αυτό αν κ το θεωρώ πολύ στερεοτυπική σκέψη....

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να ανοίξω εγώ πρώτη τη κουβέντα σε κάποιον....Αλλά θα το έκανα σε κάποιον π θα μ αρέσει αρκετά κ θα ήθελα να το προσπαθήσω...εξάλλου πολύ πολύ μικρή.. έτσι έκανα ...έκανα εγώ πρώτο βήμα (εντελώς όμως υπερβολικά κ καταπιεστικά καμία σχέση με τη σημερινή μ στάση).....

----------


## giorgos panou

Miliva! αν εισαι 21! τωτες θα σου ελεγα οτι αδικα αγχωνεσε ! αφου σε αυτην την ηλικια το καλητερο ειναι να εχεις εφημερες σχεσεις! να μπορεις να μην δενεσαι ετσι ωστε να γνωριζεις συνεχως ανδρες(δεν ενοω να κοιμασαι με τον καθε ενα) λογο του οτι ειναι η ηλικια οπου εχεις στο μυαλο σου πως θα καθορησεις το επαγγελματικο σου κι το υπαρξιακο σου μελον παρα πως θα συζεις με καποιον!
Απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να χονεψω !κι μου δειχνουν αρκετα ωριμες οι σκεψεις σο για να εισαι μονο 21! ¨), Δεν ξερω αλλα τα λες αρκετα συγκροτημενα , εχεις εμπειρια κι λογικα θα εισαι μεγαλητερη .
Εχεις δικοιο να σκεφτεσαι ετσι για τους ανδρες καποιες φορες! -αν κι θα συμφωνεις πιστευω οτι η η γενικευση κι το μπουζουριασμα ολων ειναι τουλαχιστον ανοριμο η κι φασηστικο! δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανδρες ετσι- Αυτο που λες εχει να καμει κι με την ηλικια!
Προσωπικα στην ηλικια των 20-25 σκεφτομουν ακριβως οπως λες! μαλιστα πηστευα οτι οσες δεν καθωντε απο την πρωτη μερα εχουν σεξουαλικο προβλημα! δεν μπορουσε το μυαλουδακιμου να καταλαβει οτι οι κοπελες που εχουν υπομωνη, οπου δεν τα δινουν ολα απο το πρωτο βραδυ ειναι κοπελες με βαθυτερο ενδιαφερον! απεναντιας τις ελεγα πουριτανες! Με τον καιρο ομως αλλαξα, πλεον γνωριζω οτι συνηθως η κοπελα που θα τα προσφερει ολα το ιδιο βραδυ που την γνωρησες στα καθησματα του αμαξιου, η σε καποιο κοντηνο ξενοδοχειο ,συνηθως το καμει γιατι δεν εχει κατι αλλο ενδιαφερον ωτε να σε καμει να ξανα βρεθειτε! κι το ληπυτερο ειναι οτι δυστυχως μπορει να το γνωριζει και η ιδια! απεναντιας η κοπελα οπου μπορεις να μην βιαζετε να σου δωσει το κορμι της !, ισως τελικα να ειναι αυτη οπου εχει και πιο ενδιαφερον σαν ανθρωπος ! κι ξερω πλεον οτι δεν εχει αναγκη να με δεσει! αλλα ειναι ατομο οπου θα επιδιωξω να την ξανα βρω! ειναι αυτη οπου και φυσηκα θα ηθελα να καμω ερωτα μαζι της! αλλα ξερει κι να μηλαει !ο χρονος περναει ωραια μαζι της οταν ειναι και ντυμενη!! χαχα
Το ιδιο ατομο ειμουν κι τωτες ! ο ιδιος ειχα αυτες τις αντιφατηκες γνωμες! ομως η ζωη με δειδαξε ετσι ωστε πλεον να εχω αλλη αποψη! θελω να πω οτι οι ανδρες οπως και εσεις αλλαζουμε ,τομυαλο αλλο σκοπο ειχε στα 20 κι αλλον στα 38!! 
Δεν στα λεω αυτα ωστε να τραβηχτεις με μεγαλητερο σου,απλα στα λεω για να μην κακοπερνεις ολους οσους σκεφτοντε ετσι, δικαιολογατους! ειναι η ηλικια μερικες φορες κι οχι η πονηρια!
Επισης θα πρεπει να κανετε και μια αυτοκριτικη εσεις οι γυναικες! διοτις εσεις βαζετε τους κανωνες του πεχνιδιου! και εμεις τους ακολουθουμε! εαν δεν σας αρεσε καθολου ο τροπος που σας προσεγγιζουμε θα μας τον ειχατε αλλαξει! εχω αδικο?
Παντος πιστεψεμε, το οτι τολμας να γραφεις σε θεμα σχεσεων κι φλερτ , γραφωντας χωρις επαρση και με σχετικη ταπεινοτητα,εαν δεν μας κανεις πλακα! να ξες οτι ειναι πολυ σπανιο κοπελια ! συνηθως και κριμας , συνανταει κανεις υπερβολικη επαρση και αυτοπεπηθεση!

----------


## giorgos panou

Δυστυχως ομως συμφορμηττισα , σας αρεσουν λιγακι τα ομορφα λογια! ακομα κι αν ειναι υποκριτικα! αρεσκεστε να ακουτε αυτα που θελετε κι οχι την αληθεια! 
Απο τωτες που αποφασησα σε οποια κοπελα μου αρεσει κι θελω να την γνωρησω να ειμαι απολυτα ειλικρηνεις απεναντι της! απο τωτες που αποφασησα να παψω να κοροιδευω! - διοτις παραδεχομαι οτι ειμουν αρκετα λαθος! παραδεχομαι οτι ελεγα παραμυθακια, οτι ακουγα πρωτας κι μετα "πλασαρα" αυτο που ηθελε να ακουσει , απο τωτες που αποφασησα να τραβηξω την πορεια μου με καποια κοπελα που θα με γνωρησει απο την πρωτη στιγμη να ειμαι αληθινος ! απο τωτες δεν μπορω να στεριοσω κι εγω γυναικα! 
Διοτις καμια γυναικα δεν θελει διπλα της καποιον που πασχει απο καταθλιψη! καμια γυναικα δεν θα θελει διπλα της καποιον που ειναι προιν χρηστης! διοτις καμια γυναικα δεν θελει καποιον που δεν ειναι οικονομια επαρκης κι μαλιστα καποιον οπου ειχε μια δικη του δουλεια στο παρελθον κι στο παρον δεν την εχει κι ειναι απλος υπαλληλος -βλεπεις η αποτυχεια στον επαγγελματικο τομεα σας χτυπαει ασχημα! - καμια γυναικα δεν θελει να με ακουσει αληθεινο! με μπεσα!
Αλλα εχω αποφασησει να μεινω αληθεινος ακομη κι ας μεινω μονος! Αρα?? μην πικρενεσαι εσυ που λες οτι για καποιο δυαστημα δεν εχεις βρει καποιον, εσυ, συγουρα θα βρεις, διοτις δεινεις αξιολογο ατομο και ανδρας που θα θελει να γνωρησει μια γυναικα για σοβαρο δεσμο τετοιο χαρακτηρα ψαχνει απλα ειαι λιγο ατυχη , ειναι θεμα χρονου να ερθει ο λεγαμενος κι μαλον, θα δεις που θα σε διεκδικουν ανεξαρτητα απο την εμφανηση, υπαρχουν αρκετοι αξιοπρεπεις ανδρες εκει εξω οπου αναζητουν γυναικες χωρις ψευτικη επαρση!! μοναχα μην καμεις σπασμοδικες κι γρηγορες κινησεις! ασε λιγο να σε κυνηγησουν, να συγουρευτεις οτι σε θελει για αυτο που πραγματηκα εισαι κι οχι για αυτο που φανταζετε κι θα ηθελε να εισαι! 
"

----------


## giorgos35

> Και αυτά τα κυκλοθυμικα μερικών αντρων του στυλ "αν δεν μου κάτσει δεν με θέλει και είναι ξενέρωτη" ενώ "αν μου κάτσει και με ικανοποιησει γρήγορα καλύτερα για μένα αλλά σημαίνει ότι δεν αξίζει " δεν μπορώ να τα καταλάβω...Ίσως επδ τετοιο σκεπτικό δεν μπορεί να έχουν άντρες κατασταλαγμενοι π ξέρουν τι θέλουν...είναι λίγο γ αυτούς π δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται κ τι ψάχνουν


Αυτό ακριβώς...

----------


## giorgos35

> Miliva! αν εισαι 21! τωτες θα σου ελεγα οτι αδικα αγχωνεσε ! αφου σε αυτην την ηλικια το καλητερο ειναι να εχεις εφημερες σχεσεις! να μπορεις να μην δενεσαι ετσι ωστε να γνωριζεις συνεχως ανδρες(δεν ενοω να κοιμασαι με τον καθε ενα) λογο του οτι ειναι η ηλικια οπου εχεις στο μυαλο σου πως θα καθορησεις το επαγγελματικο σου κι το υπαρξιακο σου μελον παρα πως θα συζεις με καποιον!
> Απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να χονεψω !κι μου δειχνουν αρκετα ωριμες οι σκεψεις σο για να εισαι μονο 21! ¨), Δεν ξερω αλλα τα λες αρκετα συγκροτημενα , εχεις εμπειρια κι λογικα θα εισαι μεγαλητερη .
> Εχεις δικοιο να σκεφτεσαι ετσι για τους ανδρες καποιες φορες! -αν κι θα συμφωνεις πιστευω οτι η η γενικευση κι το μπουζουριασμα ολων ειναι τουλαχιστον ανοριμο η κι φασηστικο! δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανδρες ετσι- Αυτο που λες εχει να καμει κι με την ηλικια!
> Προσωπικα στην ηλικια των 20-25 σκεφτομουν ακριβως οπως λες! μαλιστα πηστευα οτι οσες δεν καθωντε απο την πρωτη μερα εχουν σεξουαλικο προβλημα! δεν μπορουσε το μυαλουδακιμου να καταλαβει οτι οι κοπελες που εχουν υπομωνη, οπου δεν τα δινουν ολα απο το πρωτο βραδυ ειναι κοπελες με βαθυτερο ενδιαφερον! απεναντιας τις ελεγα πουριτανες! Με τον καιρο ομως αλλαξα, πλεον γνωριζω οτι συνηθως η κοπελα που θα τα προσφερει ολα το ιδιο βραδυ που την γνωρησες στα καθησματα του αμαξιου, η σε καποιο κοντηνο ξενοδοχειο ,συνηθως το καμει γιατι δεν εχει κατι αλλο ενδιαφερον ωτε να σε καμει να ξανα βρεθειτε! κι το ληπυτερο ειναι οτι δυστυχως μπορει να το γνωριζει και η ιδια! απεναντιας η κοπελα οπου μπορεις να μην βιαζετε να σου δωσει το κορμι της !, ισως τελικα να ειναι αυτη οπου εχει και πιο ενδιαφερον σαν ανθρωπος ! κι ξερω πλεον οτι δεν εχει αναγκη να με δεσει! αλλα ειναι ατομο οπου θα επιδιωξω να την ξανα βρω! ειναι αυτη οπου και φυσηκα θα ηθελα να καμω ερωτα μαζι της! αλλα ξερει κι να μηλαει !ο χρονος περναει ωραια μαζι της οταν ειναι και ντυμενη!! χαχα
> Το ιδιο ατομο ειμουν κι τωτες ! ο ιδιος ειχα αυτες τις αντιφατηκες γνωμες! ομως η ζωη με δειδαξε ετσι ωστε πλεον να εχω αλλη αποψη! θελω να πω οτι οι ανδρες οπως και εσεις αλλαζουμε ,τομυαλο αλλο σκοπο ειχε στα 20 κι αλλον στα 38!! 
> Δεν στα λεω αυτα ωστε να τραβηχτεις με μεγαλητερο σου,απλα στα λεω για να μην κακοπερνεις ολους οσους σκεφτοντε ετσι, δικαιολογατους! ειναι η ηλικια μερικες φορες κι οχι η πονηρια!
> Επισης θα πρεπει να κανετε και μια αυτοκριτικη εσεις οι γυναικες! διοτις εσεις βαζετε τους κανωνες του πεχνιδιου! και εμεις τους ακολουθουμε! εαν δεν σας αρεσε καθολου ο τροπος που σας προσεγγιζουμε θα μας τον ειχατε αλλαξει! εχω αδικο?
> Παντος πιστεψεμε, το οτι τολμας να γραφεις σε θεμα σχεσεων κι φλερτ , γραφωντας χωρις επαρση και με σχετικη ταπεινοτητα,εαν δεν μας κανεις πλακα! να ξες οτι ειναι πολυ σπανιο κοπελια ! συνηθως και κριμας , συνανταει κανεις υπερβολικη επαρση και αυτοπεπηθεση!


Δηλαδή ρε Γιώργο κοπέλα που θα σου κάτσει απτό πρώτο βράδυ θα το έκανε επειδή δεν έχει άλλο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή της η είναι κορίτσι που δεν έχει βαθύτερο νόημα????η είναι κορίτσι δίχως προσωπικότητα?? αποκλείεται να τα έχει όλα αυτά τα παραπάνω να σε ερωτεύθηκε η απλά να της αρέσεις παρά πολύ ως άνδρας και για αυτό να έκανε σεξ μαζί σου???(της λέξεις σου έκατσε..της έκατσε μου έκατσε ))
Της μισώ διότι λες και μας κάνουν χάρη όταν κάνουν σεξ μαζί μας και δεν το ευχαριστιουνται καθόλου οι ίδιες..

Αυτα περί μου έκατσε απτό πρώτο βράδυ άρα είναι ******* η πάει με όλους και τη καταταζει σε γυναίκα κατώτερου επιπέδου δεν το κατάλαβα ποτέ...
Επεισης δεν κατάλαβα και πότε τη συμπεριφορά των γυναικών που λένε θα του ψισω το ψάρι στα χείλη μέχρι να του κάτσω...η θα τον περάσω από σαράντα κύματα...να δω αν με θέλει πραγματικά η όχι...πολύ ωραία εξετάσει τι να πω...μα ακόμα και αν σε θέλει πραγματικά άμα τον περάσεις από σαράντα κύματα και από κόσκινο...τοτες είναι που θα ξενερώσει...και με το που πηδήξει θα σου πει το αντίο..έτσι για αντίποινα..
Διότι θα δει κόμπλεξ στο φουλ..
Επεισης ποιος λέει ότι άμα ο άλλος θέλει μόνο να πηδήξει και εσύ τον περνάς από σαράντα κύματα αυτό δεν θα τον κάνει να πεισμωσει ακόμα πιο πολύ και να προσπαθήση μέχρι να πετύχει το στόχο του??
Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι μόνο κόμπλεξ που ένας θεός ξέρει πότε θα ξεπεραστεί και αν ξεπεραστεί...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Δηλαδή ρε Γιώργο κοπέλα που θα σου κάτσει απτό πρώτο βράδυ θα το έκανε επειδή δεν έχει άλλο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή της η είναι κορίτσι που δεν έχει βαθύτερο νόημα????η είναι κορίτσι δίχως προσωπικότητα?? αποκλείεται να τα έχει όλα αυτά τα παραπάνω να σε ερωτεύθηκε η απλά να της αρέσεις παρά πολύ ως άνδρας και για αυτό να έκανε σεξ μαζί σου???(της λέξεις σου έκατσε..της έκατσε μου έκατσε ))
> Της μισώ διότι λες και μας κάνουν χάρη όταν κάνουν σεξ μαζί μας και δεν το ευχαριστιουνται καθόλου οι ίδιες..
> 
> Αυτα περί μου έκατσε απτό πρώτο βράδυ άρα είναι ******* η πάει με όλους και τη καταταζει σε γυναίκα κατώτερου επιπέδου δεν το κατάλαβα ποτέ...
> Επεισης δεν κατάλαβα και πότε τη συμπεριφορά των γυναικών που λένε θα του ψισω το ψάρι στα χείλη μέχρι να του κάτσω...η θα τον περάσω από σαράντα κύματα...να δω αν με θέλει πραγματικά η όχι...πολύ ωραία εξετάσει τι να πω...μα ακόμα και αν σε θέλει πραγματικά άμα τον περάσεις από σαράντα κύματα και από κόσκινο...τοτες είναι που θα ξενερώσει...και με το που πηδήξει θα σου πει το αντίο..έτσι για αντίποινα..
> Διότι θα δει κόμπλεξ στο φουλ..
> Επεισης ποιος λέει ότι άμα ο άλλος θέλει μόνο να πηδήξει και εσύ τον περνάς από σαράντα κύματα αυτό δεν θα τον κάνει να πεισμωσει ακόμα πιο πολύ και να προσπαθήση μέχρι να πετύχει το στόχο του??
> Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι μόνο κόμπλεξ που ένας θεός ξέρει πότε θα ξεπεραστεί και αν ξεπεραστεί...


Ολα αυτα ειναι ανασφάλειες Γιωργο, και απο τις δυο μεριές. Λέγονται κόμπλεξ και ανασφάλειες επειδη ενω ολοι θεωρητικά μας αρεσει και δεχόμαστε το σεξ ειτε απο την πρωτη φορα ειτε απο την 20η, σαν κατι ωραιο και φυσικό, στη πράξη πυροδοτούνται οι ανασφαλείες και κανουμε «επίθεση» στον αλλο οχι επειδη φταιει σε κατι, αλλα επειδη πυροδοτήθηκαν οι ανασφάλειες μας και νοιωθουμε άβολα. Στην ουσια ερχόμαστε σε μια κατασταση που αναγνωρίζουμε οτι δεν ειμαστε αυτο που νομίζαμε και νοιωθουμε άβολα. Καπου εκει μπαινει ο εγωισμός μας και ειτε τον κανουμε λιγο στην ακρη να δουμε γιατι και πως και να παραδεχτούμε τις αδυναμίες μας ωστε να βελτιωθούμε, ειτε ειναι τοσο ισχυρός εγωισμός που δεν μας αφηνει να δουμε τιποτα στον γαμάτο εαυτο μας και στοχοποιεί τον αλλο ως το μεγαλο κακο που μας βρηκε.
Το να του ψήσει το ψάρι στα χείλη , απλα ξερει οτι θα ξανά νοιώσει το ιδιο άβολα με τον ιδιο της τον εαυτο, απλα γιατι αποφεύγει να αυτο κριθεί και να αυτο βελτιωθεί.
Οπως και ενας αντρας θα αποφύγει μια γυναικα που θα του κατσει ευκολα η και δεν θα του κατσει ευκολα, λογω ανασφαλειών θα νοιωθει τρομερά άβολα και θα αρχισει ενα πανηγυρι αλληλοκατηγοριών.
Επειδη συνηθως τα μη ώριμα και ανασφαλή ατομα ελκύονται μεταξυ τους, φανταζεσαι τι θα γινει.

----------


## little

Το ότι απλώς μπορεί κάποια να μην ειναι στην ψυχοσύνθεση της να πηγαίνει με όποιον να ναι δεν σας πέρασε από το μυαλό ε;
Επίσης το ότι εσείς τις περνάτε πρώτα από το κρεβάτι λες και ειναι ρούχα και μετά επιλέγετε όπως λέτε λέγεται ωριμότητα;
Άμα λοιπόν το πάμε έτσι και εμείς σας περνάμε από τεστ πρώτα όπως και εσείς και βλέπουμε μελλοντικά αν θα κάνουμε σεξ μαζί σας αφότου σας τεστάρουμε. Δίκαιο;
Μόνο καμια κοπέλα με νοητική υστέρηση πιστεύει τις δικαιολογίες σας και την προπαγάνδα σας.

Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε εδώ μέσα ωριμότητα = πήδημα με όποιον να ναι!
Για αυτό γεμίσαμε με ΣΜΝ όλοι σχεδόν έχουν κολλήσει από ένα και ανεπιθύμητες εγκυμοσύνες. Και όχι το προφυλακτικό δεν προστατεύει πάντα από αυτά.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ελεος, ποιος σου ειπε να πας με οποιον να ναι; Ποια προπαγάνδα; Δε χωρίζω εγω κοριτσι μου σε εμεις και εσεις,

----------


## giorgos35

> Το ότι απλώς μπορεί κάποια να μην ειναι στην ψυχοσύνθεση της να πηγαίνει με όποιον να ναι δεν σας πέρασε από το μυαλό ε;
> Επίσης το ότι εσείς τις περνάτε πρώτα από το κρεβάτι λες και ειναι ρούχα και μετά επιλέγετε όπως λέτε λέγεται ωριμότητα;
> Άμα λοιπόν το πάμε έτσι και εμείς σας περνάμε από τεστ πρώτα όπως και εσείς και βλέπουμε μελλοντικά αν θα κάνουμε σεξ μαζί σας αφότου σας τεστάρουμε. Δίκαιο;
> Μόνο καμια κοπέλα με νοητική υστέρηση πιστεύει τις δικαιολογίες σας και την προπαγάνδα σας.
> 
> Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε εδώ μέσα ωριμότητα = πήδημα με όποιον να ναι!
> Για αυτό γεμίσαμε με ΣΜΝ όλοι σχεδόν έχουν κολλήσει από ένα και ανεπιθύμητες εγκυμοσύνες. Και όχι το προφυλακτικό δεν προστατεύει πάντα από αυτά.


Αν από αυτά που είπα κατάλαβες αυτό τοτες τι να πω..
Κατάλαβες ότι να με..η ότι ήθελες...

----------


## giorgos35

> Το ότι απλώς μπορεί κάποια να μην ειναι στην ψυχοσύνθεση της να πηγαίνει με όποιον να ναι δεν σας πέρασε από το μυαλό ε;
> Επίσης το ότι εσείς τις περνάτε πρώτα από το κρεβάτι λες και ειναι ρούχα και μετά επιλέγετε όπως λέτε λέγεται ωριμότητα;
> Άμα λοιπόν το πάμε έτσι και εμείς σας περνάμε από τεστ πρώτα όπως και εσείς και βλέπουμε μελλοντικά αν θα κάνουμε σεξ μαζί σας αφότου σας τεστάρουμε. Δίκαιο;
> Μόνο καμια κοπέλα με νοητική υστέρηση πιστεύει τις δικαιολογίες σας και την προπαγάνδα σας.
> 
> Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε εδώ μέσα ωριμότητα = πήδημα με όποιον να ναι!
> Για αυτό γεμίσαμε με ΣΜΝ όλοι σχεδόν έχουν κολλήσει από ένα και ανεπιθύμητες εγκυμοσύνες. Και όχι το προφυλακτικό δεν προστατεύει πάντα από αυτά.


Αν θέλεις ξανά διάβασε τη είπα....γιατί μου φενετε βιάστηκες να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα...

----------


## little

Καλά μάθετε πρώτα να γράφετε σωστά και μετά να κάνετε ένα σωστό διάλογο και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## little

> Ελεος, ποιος σου ειπε να πας με οποιον να ναι; Ποια προπαγάνδα; Δε χωρίζω εγω κοριτσι μου σε εμεις και εσεις,


Ναι για αυτό δεν ειδα ουτε σε ένα ποστ να αναφέρεις πουθενά λάθος συμπεριφορές των αντρών. Η ανωριμότητα χαρακτηρίζει μόνο τις γυναίκες που δεν πηγαίνουν με όποιον τους την πέσει λες και του το οφείλουν. Ακριβώς και επειδή το σεξ δεν θεωρείται χάρη και φυσικά και δεν κάνουμε χάρες θα το κάνουμε ΌΠΟΤΕ κρίνουμε εμείς και όποτε εμείς το θέλουμε είτε αυτό ειναι μετά απο 50 ραντεβού είτε 100 είτε 200 γιατί το σώμα είναι δικό μας και όχι δικό σας. Σιγά μην σας κάτσει καμιά γιατί θα φοβηθεί μη τυχόν και θεωρήσετε πως δεν σας θέλουμε αρκετά. Ένας ώριμος λοιπόν άντρας δεν θα είχε τέτοια κομπλεξάκια ούτε θα έψαχνε σαν πεινάλας να πηδήξει αλλά θα σεβόταν την επιθυμία της κοπέλας του.

----------


## Kostas_14

Λοιπόν, αν και διάβασα το αρχικό ποστ, οφείλω να πω, ότι τα επόμενα που ακολούθησαν του τύπου ποιος φταίει σε μια σχέση κλπ. δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα. Αυτό που πιστεύω εγώ για την Μίλιβα, είναι ότι προσπαθεί να φτιάξει ένα έρωτα εγκεφαλικό, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο το άτομο, όσο η έννοια του έρωτα, γι'αυτό και είπες στο αρχικό μνμ σου, για πλατωνικούς έρωτες κλπ. Νομίζω πως θέλεις να ζήσεις τον έρωτα, φτιαγμένο και ραμμένο στα δικά σου θέλω και εκεί είναι που χάνεται το παιχνίδι. Μπήκα έτσι σφήνα στην συζήτηση, γιατί με θίγει και εμένα κάπως το θέμα. Δεν είναι κακό να είσαι μόνος/η, το κακό είναι να σου γίνει βίωμα η μοναξιά. Αφιέρωσε τον χρόνο σου σε εσένα, ασχολήσου με το χόμπι που σου αρέσει και μην κοιτάς για έρωτες ή σχέσεις. Δεν είναι κακό να θέλεις σχέση και εγώ θέλω και όλοι μας, απλά μην ψάχνεις την επιβεβαίωση πίσω από έναν άντρα ή μια σχέση. Αν θέλεις και μια άλλη σαν συμβουλή, αν και θα έπρεπε να είμαι ο τελευταίος άνθρωπος που πρέπει να δώσει συμβουλές, είναι ότι κανένας φίλος ή καμία φίλη δεν θέλει να σου γνωρίσει κάποιον άντρα. Αν δεν βάλουμε εμείς το χεράκι μας, δεν θα δεις την ανταπόκριση που θέλεις. Ναι ο άντρας είναι ο κυνηγός, ο άντρας πρέπει να παίρνει κατά κύριο λόγο τις πρωτοβουλίες, αλλά με την διαφορά, πως ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία όπου ο ένας έχει βάλει ένα τοίχος, στον άλλον. Αν δεν ανοιχτείς εσύ προς τον κόσμο, μην περιμένεις ο κόσμος να έρθει προς τα εσένα. Συνέχισε την καθημερινότητά σου και φλέρταρε αξιοπρεπώς, το παραπάνω φλερτ, μπορεί να το εκλάβουν κάποιοι ως "διαθεσιμότητα" και είναι κάτι που δεν κολακεύει μια κοπέλα γενικά. Όσον αφορά για την τύχη που ανέφερες, εδώ έχεις ένα δίκιο και ένα άδικο. Πολλές φορές η τύχη ευνοεί τους τολμηρούς, άλλες φορές η τύχη μπορεί απλά να κοιμάται όπως κάνει η δικιά μου και να μην έχεις αποτελέσματα. Αν ρωτήσεις εμένα, θα σου πω ότι δεν πιστεύω στην τύχη. Πιστεύω πως όλα γίνονται για έναν σκοπό και δεν γίνεται κάτι τυχαία, ακόμη και η μοναξιά της έχει κάποιο σκοπό. Άρα πιστεύω πως μόνο ο εγκεφαλικός έρωτας δεν φτάνει, πιστεύω πως αν προσπαθήσεις και εσύ, θα έρθει αυτός που θες. Και δεν πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος, το αν είναι σωστός ή όχι, έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία. Είμαι 21 ετών και έχω δει βλάκες 21χρονους, αλλά και έξυπνους-ώριμους, το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες τύπου 30+. Εγώ ας πούμε αν θα βγω ραντεβού με μια κοπέλα, θα είναι από 22 και πάνω. Δεν έχω βγει με μικρότερες (18-19). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πέρασε από το μυαλό μου, ότι φταίει ο εξωτερικός παράγοντας και δεν σε πλησιάζουν, αλλά από την στιγμή που σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου, είσαι οκ, τότε ισχύει η απραγία που είπαμε πιο πάνω. Αυτά τα λίγα...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Ναι για αυτό δεν ειδα ουτε σε ένα ποστ να αναφέρεις πουθενά λάθος συμπεριφορές των αντρών. Η ανωριμότητα χαρακτηρίζει μόνο τις γυναίκες που δεν πηγαίνουν με όποιον τους την πέσει λες και του το οφείλουν. Ακριβώς και επειδή το σεξ δεν θεωρείται χάρη και φυσικά και δεν κάνουμε χάρες θα το κάνουμε ΌΠΟΤΕ κρίνουμε εμείς και όποτε εμείς το θέλουμε είτε αυτό ειναι μετά απο 50 ραντεβού είτε 100 είτε 200 γιατί το σώμα είναι δικό μας και όχι δικό σας. Σιγά μην σας κάτσει καμιά γιατί θα φοβηθεί μη τυχόν και θεωρήσετε πως δεν σας θέλουμε αρκετά. Ένας ώριμος λοιπόν άντρας δεν θα είχε τέτοια κομπλεξάκια ούτε θα έψαχνε σαν πεινάλας να πηδήξει αλλά θα σεβόταν την επιθυμία της κοπέλας του.


Μα οταν επιλέξεις καποιον να του κατσεις γρηγορα θα ειναι επειδη σου αρεσει και τον θελεις και θελεις να συνεχίσεις μαζι του. Οταν του ψήσεις το ψάρι δεν τον θελεις, δεν σε ελκύει σεξουαλικα, αρα δεν υπαρχει λογος να το τραβήξεις. Αυτο ειναι το ώριμο, το φυσιολογικό. 
Το κομπλεξικό και προβληματικό ειναι να γουσταρεις να πηδηχτεις με καποιον, η αλλιως στο μυαλο των γυναικων να τον πηδηξεις, και να γνωριζεις εκ των προτέρων οτι θα λήξει σύντομα. Η να σου αρεσει να εισαι (παίζεις) με καποιον αλλα να μη σε τρελαίνει να του κατσεις κιολας. Αυτα ειναι οχι καμπανάκια, αλλα καμπαναριά για να δεις τι τρεχει με εσενα μεσα σου, η σε οποιον συμβαινει.
Αν εγω βρεθώ με μια κοπελα που δειχνει να με θελει αλλα σεξ δεν υπάρχει στο ορίζοντα, αν δεν θελω να φυγω θα εχω θεματα οπως θα εχει κι αυτη. Αν η γυναικα ειναι ώριμη, έμπειρη, ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ και κατασταλαγμένη, εαν της αρεσεις θα σου κατσει σύντομα γιατι απλα δεν εχει κόμπλεξ του τι θα γινει μετα, δεν φοβαται μη τυχον απορριφθεί και ακριβως για αυτο τον λογο δεν θα απορριφθεί. Ο αντρας που θα νταραβεριστει η συγκεκριμένη, θα ειναι ίδιου επιπέδου συναισθηματικής ωριμότητας και θα φερθεί ανάλογα, οποτε η σχεση θα δέσει και θα κυλίσει ομαλά, η θα λήξει σχετικα ηρεμα χωρις τρυκιμιες εν κρανίω και παρατράγουδα με το εγω μας.

----------


## GoldenM

> Ναι για αυτό δεν ειδα ουτε σε ένα ποστ να αναφέρεις πουθενά λάθος συμπεριφορές των αντρών. Η ανωριμότητα χαρακτηρίζει μόνο τις γυναίκες που δεν πηγαίνουν με όποιον τους την πέσει λες και του το οφείλουν. Ακριβώς και επειδή το σεξ δεν θεωρείται χάρη και φυσικά και δεν κάνουμε χάρες θα το κάνουμε ΌΠΟΤΕ κρίνουμε εμείς και όποτε εμείς το θέλουμε είτε αυτό ειναι μετά απο 50 ραντεβού είτε 100 είτε 200 γιατί το σώμα είναι δικό μας και όχι δικό σας. Σιγά μην σας κάτσει καμιά γιατί θα φοβηθεί μη τυχόν και θεωρήσετε πως δεν σας θέλουμε αρκετά. Ένας ώριμος λοιπόν άντρας δεν θα είχε τέτοια κομπλεξάκια ούτε θα έψαχνε σαν πεινάλας να πηδήξει αλλά θα σεβόταν την επιθυμία της κοπέλας του.


Γεια σου,

Από τον τρόπο γραφής σου μου δίνεις την εντύπωση πολύ πληγωμένης γυναίκας. Αν δεν είμαι αδιάκριτος θα ήθελα να ήξερα την ηλικία σου.
Αν μου επιτρέπεις λοιπόν να εκφράσω την άποψη μου, χωρίς να επιθυμώ να μειώσω την δική σου φυσικά.
Η σεξουαλική επαφή, είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι μιας ερωτικής σχέσης μεταξύ ενηλίκων. Δίχως σεξ δεν νοείται ερωτική σχέση. Ως άνδρας (34 ετών) πιστεύω ότι το σεξ πρέπει να μην γίνεται άμεσα. Αυτό διότι αν επέλθει σεξουαλική επαφή αμέσως η κρίση θολώνει και δεν βλέπουμε ή αμελούμε άλλα σημάδια στον/στην ερωτικό μας σύντροφο. Όμως δεν πρέπει να καθυστερεί περισσότερο από το τρίτο ή τέταρτο ραντεβού.
Ο άντρας που ενδιαφέρεται μόνο να "χωθεί" είναι συναισθηματικά ανεπαρκής.
Αντίστοιχα όμως και η γυναίκα που χρησιμοποιεί το σεξ ως παροχή που για να την λάβεις οφείλεις να προσπαθήσεις πάρα πολύ, κάπου δεν αντιλαμβάνεται πως με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά εξαντλεί και κάποιες φορές θυμώνει τον άντρα.
Καμία σχέση δεν γίνεται εξαναγκαστικά.
Κανένας δεν κάνει χάρη στον άλλο επειδή θα συνευρεθεί μαζί του. Μια τέτοια προσέγγιση, κατά την γνώμη μου δείχνει εσφαλμένη προσέγγιση/αντίληψη για τον ορισμό των σχέσεων μεταξύ ενηλίκων.
Συνοψίζοντας, σχέση ανάμεσα σε ενήλικες χωρίς σεξουαλική επαφή δεν είναι σχέση. Αλλά και επιπολαιότητα στην επιλογή συντρόφου δεν οδηγεί ποτέ σε συναισθηματική κάλυψη και πληρότητα.

----------


## GoldenM

> Μα οταν επιλέξεις καποιον να του κατσεις γρηγορα θα ειναι επειδη σου αρεσει και τον θελεις και θελεις να συνεχίσεις μαζι του. Οταν του ψήσεις το ψάρι δεν τον θελεις, δεν σε ελκύει σεξουαλικα, αρα δεν υπαρχει λογος να το τραβήξεις. Αυτο ειναι το ώριμο, το φυσιολογικό. 
> Το κομπλεξικό και προβληματικό ειναι να γουσταρεις να πηδηχτεις με καποιον, η αλλιως στο μυαλο των γυναικων να τον πηδηξεις, και να γνωριζεις εκ των προτέρων οτι θα λήξει σύντομα. Η να σου αρεσει να εισαι (παίζεις) με καποιον αλλα να μη σε τρελαίνει να του κατσεις κιολας. Αυτα ειναι οχι καμπανάκια, αλλα καμπαναριά για να δεις τι τρεχει με εσενα μεσα σου, η σε οποιον συμβαινει.
> Αν εγω βρεθώ με μια κοπελα που δειχνει να με θελει αλλα σεξ δεν υπάρχει στο ορίζοντα, αν δεν θελω να φυγω θα εχω θεματα οπως θα εχει κι αυτη. Αν η γυναικα ειναι ώριμη, έμπειρη, ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ και κατασταλαγμένη, εαν της αρεσεις θα σου κατσει σύντομα γιατι απλα δεν εχει κόμπλεξ του τι θα γινει μετα, δεν φοβαται μη τυχον απορριφθεί και ακριβως για αυτο τον λογο δεν θα απορριφθεί. Ο αντρας που θα νταραβεριστει η συγκεκριμένη, θα ειναι ίδιου επιπέδου συναισθηματικής ωριμότητας και θα φερθεί ανάλογα, οποτε η σχεση θα δέσει και θα κυλίσει ομαλά, η θα λήξει σχετικα ηρεμα χωρις τρυκιμιες εν κρανίω και παρατράγουδα με το εγω μας.


Γιώργο νομίζω ότι τα είπες όλα ολόσωστα. Συμφωνώ μέχρι τελείας σε όλα.

----------


## little

> Μα οταν επιλέξεις καποιον να του κατσεις γρηγορα θα ειναι επειδη σου αρεσει και τον θελεις και θελεις να συνεχίσεις μαζι του. Οταν του ψήσεις το ψάρι δεν τον θελεις, δεν σε ελκύει σεξουαλικα, αρα δεν υπαρχει λογος να το τραβήξεις. Αυτο ειναι το ώριμο, το φυσιολογικό. 
> Το κομπλεξικό και προβληματικό ειναι να γουσταρεις να πηδηχτεις με καποιον, η αλλιως στο μυαλο των γυναικων να τον πηδηξεις, και να γνωριζεις εκ των προτέρων οτι θα λήξει σύντομα. Η να σου αρεσει να εισαι (παίζεις) με καποιον αλλα να μη σε τρελαίνει να του κατσεις κιολας. Αυτα ειναι οχι καμπανάκια, αλλα καμπαναριά για να δεις τι τρεχει με εσενα μεσα σου, η σε οποιον συμβαινει.
> Αν εγω βρεθώ με μια κοπελα που δειχνει να με θελει αλλα σεξ δεν υπάρχει στο ορίζοντα, αν δεν θελω να φυγω θα εχω θεματα οπως θα εχει κι αυτη. Αν η γυναικα ειναι ώριμη, έμπειρη, ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ και κατασταλαγμένη, εαν της αρεσεις θα σου κατσει σύντομα γιατι απλα δεν εχει κόμπλεξ του τι θα γινει μετα, δεν φοβαται μη τυχον απορριφθεί και ακριβως για αυτο τον λογο δεν θα απορριφθεί. Ο αντρας που θα νταραβεριστει η συγκεκριμένη, θα ειναι ίδιου επιπέδου συναισθηματικής ωριμότητας και θα φερθεί ανάλογα, οποτε η σχεση θα δέσει και θα κυλίσει ομαλά, η θα λήξει σχετικα ηρεμα χωρις τρυκιμιες εν κρανίω και παρατράγουδα με το εγω μας.


Μα για να δεις αμα σου αρέσει και ΟΝΤΩΣ ταιριαζεις με αυτό το άτομο ουσιαστικα πρεπει να περάσει αρκετό διαστημα! Όλα τα άλλα που λες περι ωριμότητας μονο ωριμότητα δεν δείχνει το να πηγαίνεις με διάφορους και ΜΕΤΑ να κοιτας αμα όντως ταιριάζετε. 
Εκ του αποτελέσματος φαίνεται πως αυτή η πρακτική δεν έχει κανένα όφελος μιας και ΟΛΟΙ σχεδόν πλέον έτσι έχουν καταντήσει και οι σχέσεις πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Τα ΣΜΝ δίνουν και παίρνουν κιόλας με τις "ωριμες" επιλογές σας.
Και φυσικά δεν υπαρχει ερωτική σχέση χωρις σεξ δεν είπα πουθενά το αντίθετο! Άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο!

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλά μάθετε πρώτα να γράφετε σωστά και μετά να κάνετε ένα σωστό διάλογο και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.


Αυτό με το σωστό διάλογο με ξεπερνάει....

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Little οντως ποσο χρονων εισαι; Να ξερω πανω κατω με ποια συζητάω. Ααα λυπάμαι τον καημενουλη που θα δαγκώσει τη λαμαρίνα με εσενα! Το λεω γελώντας με δόση χιουμορ, μη παρεξηγηθεις

----------


## little

> Αυτό με το σωστό διάλογο με ξεπερνάει....


Οταν λες κατι σου απαντάνε πανω σε αυτό το κάτι που ειπες και μετά απαντάς άλλα αντι άλλων φαίνεται να μην μπορείς να κάνεις ένα σωστό διάλογο ! Όπως ειπε και η Μιλιβα πριν ο George εμοιαζε λες και πετάχτηκε από άλλο θέμα και δεν ειχε διαβάσει τίποτα. Ε το ίδιο κάνει και τώρα. Λεει μια πατάτα του σχολιάζεις πάνω σε όσα είπε και μετά σφυρίζει κλέφτικα δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει με επιχειρήματα πάνω σε αυτά που του λες και πετάει γενικουρες.

----------


## little

> Little οντως ποσο χρονων εισαι; Να ξερω πανω κατω με ποια συζητάω. Ααα λυπάμαι τον καημενουλη που θα δαγκώσει τη λαμαρίνα με εσενα! Το λεω γελώντας με δόση χιουμορ, μη παρεξηγηθεις


Θελω να διατηρώ την ανωνυμία μου εδώ μέσα άλλωστε και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι ο καθένας σας. Απαντάω με τον ίδιο τρόπο σε όλους ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας δεν προσαρμόζομαι αναλόγως.

----------


## giorgos35

> Ναι για αυτό δεν ειδα ουτε σε ένα ποστ να αναφέρεις πουθενά λάθος συμπεριφορές των αντρών. Η ανωριμότητα χαρακτηρίζει μόνο τις γυναίκες που δεν πηγαίνουν με όποιον τους την πέσει λες και του το οφείλουν. Ακριβώς και επειδή το σεξ δεν θεωρείται χάρη και φυσικά και δεν κάνουμε χάρες θα το κάνουμε ΌΠΟΤΕ κρίνουμε εμείς και όποτε εμείς το θέλουμε είτε αυτό ειναι μετά απο 50 ραντεβού είτε 100 είτε 200 γιατί το σώμα είναι δικό μας και όχι δικό σας. Σιγά μην σας κάτσει καμιά γιατί θα φοβηθεί μη τυχόν και θεωρήσετε πως δεν σας θέλουμε αρκετά. Ένας ώριμος λοιπόν άντρας δεν θα είχε τέτοια κομπλεξάκια ούτε θα έψαχνε σαν πεινάλας να πηδήξει αλλά θα σεβόταν την επιθυμία της κοπέλας του.


Το σπιρι το έκανες τραύμα ολόκληρο....δεν ξέρω και πως κάνουν που χωρίζουν τα ποστ αλλιώς θα εξηγούσα παραγράφω προς παραγράφω αυτό που έγραψα...
Λοιπόν είπε ένα μέλος ότι υπάρχουν κορίτσια που κάθονται απτό πρώτο ραντεβού και πιθανός αυτά είναι κορίτσια δίχως βάθος δίχως προσωπικοτητα κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπαντων...και εγώ σε αυτό σημείο μπενω και του λεω γιατί αυτά τα κορίτσια είναι κατώτερα??κάναν κάτι κακό κάτι ένοχο?δηλαδή (επιτιθομαι) στην άποψη που θεωρεί ελαφρον ηθών τα κορίτσια που δέχονται να κάνουν σεξ απτό πρώτο ραντεβού..και αυτές απόψεις ανδρών δεν είναι??εντάξει δυστυχώς διαπιστώνω ότι αυτή την άποψη την έχουν και γυναίκες...
Κανείς δεν είπε είτε στη θεματοθετρια ούτε σι καμία άλλη κοπέλα να το κάνει απτό πρώτο η δεύτερο η πέμπτο ραντεβού....απλά όλα τα μελοι σχολίασαν απόψεις που επικρατούν στην εποχή μας για της σχέσεις...
Όπως (επιτέθηκα)στην άποψη ότι είναι κορίτσια δίχως προσωπικότητα τα κορίτσια που κάνουν σεξ απτό πρώτο ραντεβού..
Έτσι (επιτέθηκα)και στην έκφραση (του κάθομαι μου κάθεται κτλ) του κάθομαι ακούγεται το ίδιο σαν να λέει τον εξηπηρετισα του έκανα χάρη..μια αποψη που επικρατεί από ανέκαθεν στην γυναίκες οι οποίες στην πλειοψηφία θεωρούν ότι μας κάνουν χάρη που κάνουμε σεξ...λες και οι ίδιες δεν περνούν καμία απολύτως ευχαρίστηση αλλά για να κρατήσουν τα αγόρια τους κάνουν αγγαρεία... παλαιολιθική άποψη όπως επισεις παλαιολιθική άποψη και τον πιο πολλον αγοριον που πιστεύουν ότι είναι που....να οποίο κορίτσι κάθεται απτό πρώτο ραντεβού...
Σε αυτές της δύο απόψεις επιτέθηκα...πες τώρα εσύ σε ποιο σημείο υπάρχει η προπαγάνδα???

----------


## little

> Το σπιρι το έκανες τραύμα ολόκληρο....δεν ξέρω και πως κάνουν που χωρίζουν τα ποστ αλλιώς θα εξηγούσα παραγράφω προς παραγράφω αυτό που έγραψα...
> Λοιπόν είπε ένα μέλος ότι υπάρχουν κορίτσια που κάθονται απτό πρώτο ραντεβού και πιθανός αυτά είναι κορίτσια δίχως βάθος δίχως προσωπικοτητα κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπαντων...και εγώ σε αυτό σημείο μπενω και του λεω γιατί αυτά τα κορίτσια είναι κατώτερα??κάναν κάτι κακό κάτι ένοχο?δηλαδή (επιτιθομαι) στην άποψη που θεωρεί ελαφρον ηθών τα κορίτσια που δέχονται να κάνουν σεξ απτό πρώτο ραντεβού..και αυτές απόψεις ανδρών δεν είναι??εντάξει δυστυχώς διαπιστώνω ότι αυτή την άποψη την έχουν και γυναίκες...
> Κανείς δεν είπε είτε στη θεματοθετρια ούτε σι καμία άλλη κοπέλα να το κάνει απτό πρώτο η δεύτερο η πέμπτο ραντεβού....απλά όλα τα μελοι σχολίασαν απόψεις που επικρατούν στην εποχή μας για της σχέσεις...
> Όπως (επιτέθηκα)στην άποψη ότι είναι κορίτσια δίχως προσωπικότητα τα κορίτσια που κάνουν σεξ απτό πρώτο ραντεβού..
> Έτσι (επιτέθηκα)και στην έκφραση (του κάθομαι μου κάθεται κτλ) του κάθομαι ακούγεται το ίδιο σαν να λέει τον εξηπηρετισα του έκανα χάρη..μια αποψη που επικρατεί από ανέκαθεν στην γυναίκες οι οποίες στην πλειοψηφία θεωρούν ότι μας κάνουν χάρη που κάνουμε σεξ...λες και οι ίδιες δεν περνούν καμία απολύτως ευχαρίστηση αλλά για να κρατήσουν τα αγόρια τους κάνουν αγγαρεία... παλαιολιθική άποψη όπως επισεις παλαιολιθική άποψη και τον πιο πολλον αγοριον που πιστεύουν ότι είναι που....να οποίο κορίτσι κάθεται απτό πρώτο ραντεβού...
> Σε αυτές της δύο απόψεις επιτέθηκα...πες τώρα εσύ σε ποιο σημείο υπάρχει η προπαγάνδα???


Εσυ με τι ακριβώς παρεξηγήθηκες από όσα ειπα;
Ειπα πως ειναι δικαίωμα της καθε γυναίκας κανει σεξ όποτε θέλει. Δικο της ειναι το σώμα οτι θέλει το κάνει. Και ειπα πως ακριβώς επειδη δεν κάνει χαρη σε κανέναν δεν θα παει με κάποιον απο το 3ο πχ ραντεβου γιατι ετσι το θέλετε εσεις.
Επίσης ειπες πως όποια δεν κανει σεξ με κάποιον άμεσα έχει κομπλεξ. Δεν υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να ναι έτσι σαν χαρακτήρας ώριμη και συνειδητοποιημένη δηλαδη ε; Ε πήγαινε εσυ με όσες κανουν σεξ με όποιον τους γυαλισει χωρις να τον ξερουν καλα καλα κολλησε και ενα καρο ΣΜΝ και κολλησε και όλο τον κόσμο μετά αφού εισαι ώριμος και χωρις κομπλεξ.
Με κούρασες.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δηλαδη αν του κατσεις σε δυο μηνες, θα εχει μεσολαβήσει ιατρική εξέταση για ΣΜΝ για να του κατσεις; Που θα ξερεις αν εχει κατι;

----------


## GoldenM

> Εσυ με τι ακριβώς παρεξηγήθηκες από όσα ειπα;
> Ειπα πως ειναι δικαίωμα της καθε γυναίκας κανει σεξ όποτε θέλει. Δικο της ειναι το σώμα οτι θέλει το κάνει. Και ειπα πως ακριβώς επειδη δεν κάνει χαρη σε κανέναν δεν θα παει με κάποιον απο το 3ο πχ ραντεβου γιατι ετσι το θέλετε εσεις.
> Επίσης ειπες πως όποια δεν κανει σεξ με κάποιον άμεσα έχει κομπλεξ. Δεν υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να ναι έτσι σαν χαρακτήρας ώριμη και συνειδητοποιημένη δηλαδη ε; Ε πήγαινε εσυ με όσες κανουν σεξ με όποιον τους γυαλισει χωρις να τον ξερουν καλα καλα κολλησε και ενα καρο ΣΜΝ και κολλησε και όλο τον κόσμο μετά αφού εισαι ώριμος και χωρις κομπλεξ.
> Με κούρασες.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι δεν πρέπει μια γυναίκα να πιέσει τον εαυτό της αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν θέλει να ολοκληρώσει την σχέση της με έναν άντρα.
Όμως θα ήθελα πολύ να μου πεις αν θεωρείς λάθος από έναν άντρα να επιθυμεί να κάνει έρωτα με μια γυναίκα που είναι ερωτευμένος, με την οποία έχει βγει κάποια ραντεβού και έχει αναπτύξει μαζί της κάποια επικοινωνία.
Εγώ θεωρώ απόλυτα φυσιολογικό δυο ενήλικες άνθρωποι να θέλουν να κάνουν έρωτα όταν έχει αναπτυχθεί έλξη μεταξύ τους. Σίγουρα δεν θα πίεζα καμία γυναίκα, προς Θεού όχι. Αν όμως μια γυναίκα μετά από το 3ο ή 4ο ραντεβού συνέχιζε να με αποφεύγει, χωρίς να μου δίνει σαφή λόγο για αυτή την απόφαση της, εγώ δεν θα ήμουν σε θέση να συνεχίσω μαζί της.
Για να αποφύγω παρεξηγήσεις μου έχει τύχει κοπέλα που δεν ήθελε να έχουμε επαφή πριν κάποια χρόνια. Αργότερα έμαθα ότι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα είχε κακοποιηθεί σεξουαλικά στην εφηβεία της. Περίπτωση που έχω ακούσει από στενή μου φίλη. Γνώρισε ένα παλικάρι ο οποίος την απέφευγε συστηματικά. Στο τέλος της αποκάλυψε πως εξαιτίας Διαβήτη είχε προβλήματα με τη στύση του.
Συμπέρασμα (προσωπική άποψη πάντα) αν κάποιος αποφεύγει συστηματικά την ερωτική επαφή, με όποιο πιθανή αιτιολογία, συνήθως υπάρχει κάτι από πίσω που κρύβεται. 
Τέλος αυτό που λες για τα ΣΜΝ είναι πραγματικά μεγάλο θέμα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να χαρούμε τον έρωτα έξω από τα πλαίσια μιας σοβαρής μονογαμικής σχέσης. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να πάψουμε να εκφραζόμαστε ερωτικά στα πλαίσια μιας καινούργιας ερωτικής σχέσης.

----------


## giorgos35

> Εσυ με τι ακριβώς παρεξηγήθηκες από όσα ειπα;
> Ειπα πως ειναι δικαίωμα της καθε γυναίκας κανει σεξ όποτε θέλει. Δικο της ειναι το σώμα οτι θέλει το κάνει. Και ειπα πως ακριβώς επειδη δεν κάνει χαρη σε κανέναν δεν θα παει με κάποιον απο το 3ο πχ ραντεβου γιατι ετσι το θέλετε εσεις.
> Επίσης ειπες πως όποια δεν κανει σεξ με κάποιον άμεσα έχει κομπλεξ. Δεν υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να ναι έτσι σαν χαρακτήρας ώριμη και συνειδητοποιημένη δηλαδη ε; Ε πήγαινε εσυ με όσες κανουν σεξ με όποιον τους γυαλισει χωρις να τον ξερουν καλα καλα κολλησε και ενα καρο ΣΜΝ και κολλησε και όλο τον κόσμο μετά αφού εισαι ώριμος και χωρις κομπλεξ.
> Με κούρασες.


Μίλησες για προπαγάνδα σε πληθυντικό αριθμό ...και είπες ότι κάνουμε προπαγάνδα για να μας κάθονται απτό πρώτο ραντεβού...φυσικά και είναι δικαίωμα της κάθε γυναίκας να κάνει η να μην κάνει σεξ...δεν αντιλέγω σε αυτο...ούτε αυτό σχολίασα επαναλαμβάνω..ούτε λέω ότι κακώς μια κοπέλα δεν θέλει να κάνει σεξ απτό πρώτο ραντεβού...λέω ότι κακός υπάρχει η άποψη ότι οποία κάνει σεξ απτό πρώτο ραντεβού κάποιοι και κάποιες την θεωρούν ελαφρών ηθών...σε αυτό διαφωνώ..αυτό δεν σημενεί ότι λέω να κάνει σεξ απτό πρώτο ραντεβού..
Τώρα εσύ ότι θέλεις κατάλαβε...
Έχεις δίκιο αν δεν κάτσει απτό πρώτο ραντεβού και κάτσει μετά το δέκατο ραντεβού θα υπάρχει ιατρική γνωμάτευση και για τους δύο..

----------


## giorgos35

> Δηλαδη αν του κατσεις σε δυο μηνες, θα εχει μεσολαβήσει ιατρική εξέταση για ΣΜΝ για να του κατσεις; Που θα ξερεις αν εχει κατι;


Σωστός!!!!

----------


## giorgos35

> Μα οταν επιλέξεις καποιον να του κατσεις γρηγορα θα ειναι επειδη σου αρεσει και τον θελεις και θελεις να συνεχίσεις μαζι του. Οταν του ψήσεις το ψάρι δεν τον θελεις, δεν σε ελκύει σεξουαλικα, αρα δεν υπαρχει λογος να το τραβήξεις. Αυτο ειναι το ώριμο, το φυσιολογικό. 
> Το κομπλεξικό και προβληματικό ειναι να γουσταρεις να πηδηχτεις με καποιον, η αλλιως στο μυαλο των γυναικων να τον πηδηξεις, και να γνωριζεις εκ των προτέρων οτι θα λήξει σύντομα. Η να σου αρεσει να εισαι (παίζεις) με καποιον αλλα να μη σε τρελαίνει να του κατσεις κιολας. Αυτα ειναι οχι καμπανάκια, αλλα καμπαναριά για να δεις τι τρεχει με εσενα μεσα σου, η σε οποιον συμβαινει.
> Αν εγω βρεθώ με μια κοπελα που δειχνει να με θελει αλλα σεξ δεν υπάρχει στο ορίζοντα, αν δεν θελω να φυγω θα εχω θεματα οπως θα εχει κι αυτη. Αν η γυναικα ειναι ώριμη, έμπειρη, ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ και κατασταλαγμένη, εαν της αρεσεις θα σου κατσει σύντομα γιατι απλα δεν εχει κόμπλεξ του τι θα γινει μετα, δεν φοβαται μη τυχον απορριφθεί και ακριβως για αυτο τον λογο δεν θα απορριφθεί. Ο αντρας που θα νταραβεριστει η συγκεκριμένη, θα ειναι ίδιου επιπέδου συναισθηματικής ωριμότητας και θα φερθεί ανάλογα, οποτε η σχεση θα δέσει και θα κυλίσει ομαλά, η θα λήξει σχετικα ηρεμα χωρις τρυκιμιες εν κρανίω και παρατράγουδα με το εγω μας.


Μπράβο ρε τζωρτζ συμφωνώ...το εξηγήσεις πολύ καλα
..άντε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε πια..το έχουμε χάσει τελείως

----------


## giorgos panou

Αναφερομενος στις εφημερες σεξουαλικες επαφες! δλδη στο να γνορηστεις με μια κοπελα κι μετα απο λιγες ωρες να υπαρξει σεξ! Επουδενει δεν νοουσα οτι ειναι ριχες, η οτι δεν εχουν κατι αλλο να προσφερουν οσες το κανουν! οχι! μπορει να υπαρχει αυτο που λεει ο giorgos35! να υπαρχει ρομαντισμος, μπορει η γυναικα αυτη να ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον! Ομως οσες ειναι ριχες, οσες δεν εχουν κανα σοβαρο χαρακτηρα θα επιδιωξουν να κερδισουν εναν ανδρα κανωντας σεξ οπου λαχει!! Δε ξερω αν καταλαβατε το τι εννοω!? σε ενα θεμα πολυ υποκειμενικο! 
Προσωπικα! η δικη μου εμπειρια οπου μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι πολλοι οι παραγωντες, ειναι η διαφορες κοινωνικες τξεις, αλλος κοσμος το καθε ενα, ακομα και η κολτουρα παιζει! δεν μπορεις δλδη να βαλεις στο ιδιο κριτιριο μια κλασικη ελληνοπουλα απο ενα χωριουδακι να την συγκρινεις με καποια βορειοευρωπαια! αν και οι δυο εχουν κανει το "ουαν ναιτ σταντ" ΣΥΓΟΥΡΑ!! ειναι αλλα ταδεδομενα! η ελληνοπουλα θα εχει σπασει πολλους ηθικους φραγμους! θα νιωσει αρκετα εντωνα σε σχεση με καποια αγγλιδα οπου το θεωρει φυσιολογηκο να της αρεσει ενας ανδρας ki na καμουν σεξ.
Ο καθε ενας μας εχει ομως τις δικες του εμπειριες αρα και τις δικες του αποψεις που προκιπτουν απο τις εμπειριες μας! Ισως ο δικος μου κοινωνικος περιγυρος να μην ηταν της ιδιας πολυτησμκης αξιας με καποιον αλλον η αλλης, ισως κι δεν ειρωνευομαι υπηρξαν (οταν ειμουν νεος εννοω) κι λογο των ρειβ παρτυ, κι λογο των ναρκωτικων ,ισως υπηρξαν αρκετα χαλαραομενες η οποιοι ενδιασμοι! 
Αυτο ομως που θελω να καταθεσω ειναι οτι οσες φορες ειχα την τυχη να υπαρξη με την γνωριμια την ιδια βραδια και σεξ ,συνηθως η κοπελα αυτη την επομενη μερα ντρεποταν μην ειμαι κανενας κουτσομπολης κι λεω οτι ειναι "ευκολη" ισως οι τυψεις των οικογενειακων της ηθικων φργμων! ισως ο δικος μου ανωριμος χαρακτηρας ,αυτες οι κοπελες λοιπον πολυ σπανια θα επιδιοκαν να συνεχησουμε κατι μεταξυ μας ,αντε να βρησκομασταν μονο για παρομοια περιπετεια! 
Σε αντιθεση κοπελες οπου ξανα βγαιναμε οι δυο μας ραντεβου, οπου υπηρξαν ωρε πολλες κουβεντιαζωντας ,κι ερχωταν το σεξ μετα απο 5-6 ραντεβου, με αυτες ειχα οποιες σχεσεις -οπου κι παλυ δυστυχως δεν καταερναμε να κρατησουν χρονια αλλα υπηρξαν και χρονια σχεσης!

----------


## Miliva21

> Λοιπόν, αν και διάβασα το αρχικό ποστ, οφείλω να πω, ότι τα επόμενα που ακολούθησαν του τύπου ποιος φταίει σε μια σχέση κλπ. δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα. Αυτό που πιστεύω εγώ για την Μίλιβα, είναι ότι προσπαθεί να φτιάξει ένα έρωτα εγκεφαλικό, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο το άτομο, όσο η έννοια του έρωτα, γι'αυτό και είπες στο αρχικό μνμ σου, για πλατωνικούς έρωτες κλπ. Νομίζω πως θέλεις να ζήσεις τον έρωτα, φτιαγμένο και ραμμένο στα δικά σου θέλω και εκεί είναι που χάνεται το παιχνίδι. Μπήκα έτσι σφήνα στην συζήτηση, γιατί με θίγει και εμένα κάπως το θέμα. Δεν είναι κακό να είσαι μόνος/η, το κακό είναι να σου γίνει βίωμα η μοναξιά. Αφιέρωσε τον χρόνο σου σε εσένα, ασχολήσου με το χόμπι που σου αρέσει και μην κοιτάς για έρωτες ή σχέσεις. Δεν είναι κακό να θέλεις σχέση και εγώ θέλω και όλοι μας, απλά μην ψάχνεις την επιβεβαίωση πίσω από έναν άντρα ή μια σχέση. Αν θέλεις και μια άλλη σαν συμβουλή, αν και θα έπρεπε να είμαι ο τελευταίος άνθρωπος που πρέπει να δώσει συμβουλές, είναι ότι κανένας φίλος ή καμία φίλη δεν θέλει να σου γνωρίσει κάποιον άντρα. Αν δεν βάλουμε εμείς το χεράκι μας, δεν θα δεις την ανταπόκριση που θέλεις. Ναι ο άντρας είναι ο κυνηγός, ο άντρας πρέπει να παίρνει κατά κύριο λόγο τις πρωτοβουλίες, αλλά με την διαφορά, πως ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία όπου ο ένας έχει βάλει ένα τοίχος, στον άλλον. Αν δεν ανοιχτείς εσύ προς τον κόσμο, μην περιμένεις ο κόσμος να έρθει προς τα εσένα. Συνέχισε την καθημερινότητά σου και φλέρταρε αξιοπρεπώς, το παραπάνω φλερτ, μπορεί να το εκλάβουν κάποιοι ως "διαθεσιμότητα" και είναι κάτι που δεν κολακεύει μια κοπέλα γενικά. Όσον αφορά για την τύχη που ανέφερες, εδώ έχεις ένα δίκιο και ένα άδικο. Πολλές φορές η τύχη ευνοεί τους τολμηρούς, άλλες φορές η τύχη μπορεί απλά να κοιμάται όπως κάνει η δικιά μου και να μην έχεις αποτελέσματα. Αν ρωτήσεις εμένα, θα σου πω ότι δεν πιστεύω στην τύχη. Πιστεύω πως όλα γίνονται για έναν σκοπό και δεν γίνεται κάτι τυχαία, ακόμη και η μοναξιά της έχει κάποιο σκοπό. Άρα πιστεύω πως μόνο ο εγκεφαλικός έρωτας δεν φτάνει, πιστεύω πως αν προσπαθήσεις και εσύ, θα έρθει αυτός που θες. Και δεν πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος, το αν είναι σωστός ή όχι, έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία. Είμαι 21 ετών και έχω δει βλάκες 21χρονους, αλλά και έξυπνους-ώριμους, το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες τύπου 30+. Εγώ ας πούμε αν θα βγω ραντεβού με μια κοπέλα, θα είναι από 22 και πάνω. Δεν έχω βγει με μικρότερες (18-19). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πέρασε από το μυαλό μου, ότι φταίει ο εξωτερικός παράγοντας και δεν σε πλησιάζουν, αλλά από την στιγμή που σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου, είσαι οκ, τότε ισχύει η απραγία που είπαμε πιο πάνω. Αυτά τα λίγα...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου ...σε αρκετά σημεία συμφωνώ με αυτά π γράφεις όντως παίζω πλ με τον εγκεφαλικό έρωτα και δεν φτάνει αυτο ...κ πολύ περισσότερο όταν κ η στάση του άλλου είναι εντελώς άλλη....το ιδανικό μου θα ήταν ένας εγκεφαλικό έρωτας να γίνει αργότερα κ πιο ουσιαστικός Αλλά τεσπα ....Φυσικά κ δν χρειάζεται να επιβεβαιωνομαστε μόνο μέσα από σχέσεις...μ αρέσει η μοναχικότητα μου..Ναι συμφωνώ ότι η ωριμότητα δν συμβαδίζει απαραίτητα με την ηλικία θεωρώ όμως ότι εγώ επδ σκέφτομαι κάπως διαφορετικά ίσως αναλύω...σκέφτομαι παραπανω....μπορεί να ζοριστω με τη πλειοψηφία των αντρών της ηλικίας μου στην επικοινωνία...

----------


## Miliva21

> Μα οταν επιλέξεις καποιον να του κατσεις γρηγορα θα ειναι επειδη σου αρεσει και τον θελεις και θελεις να συνεχίσεις μαζι του. Οταν του ψήσεις το ψάρι δεν τον θελεις, δεν σε ελκύει σεξουαλικα, αρα δεν υπαρχει λογος να το τραβήξεις. Αυτο ειναι το ώριμο, το φυσιολογικό. 
> Το κομπλεξικό και προβληματικό ειναι να γουσταρεις να πηδηχτεις με καποιον, η αλλιως στο μυαλο των γυναικων να τον πηδηξεις, και να γνωριζεις εκ των προτέρων οτι θα λήξει σύντομα. Η να σου αρεσει να εισαι (παίζεις) με καποιον αλλα να μη σε τρελαίνει να του κατσεις κιολας. Αυτα ειναι οχι καμπανάκια, αλλα καμπαναριά για να δεις τι τρεχει με εσενα μεσα σου, η σε οποιον συμβαινει.
> Αν εγω βρεθώ με μια κοπελα που δειχνει να με θελει αλλα σεξ δεν υπάρχει στο ορίζοντα, αν δεν θελω να φυγω θα εχω θεματα οπως θα εχει κι αυτη. Αν η γυναικα ειναι ώριμη, έμπειρη, ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ και κατασταλαγμένη, εαν της αρεσεις θα σου κατσει σύντομα γιατι απλα δεν εχει κόμπλεξ του τι θα γινει μετα, δεν φοβαται μη τυχον απορριφθεί και ακριβως για αυτο τον λογο δεν θα απορριφθεί. Ο αντρας που θα νταραβεριστει η συγκεκριμένη, θα ειναι ίδιου επιπέδου συναισθηματικής ωριμότητας και θα φερθεί ανάλογα, οποτε η σχεση θα δέσει και θα κυλίσει ομαλά, η θα λήξει σχετικα ηρεμα χωρις τρυκιμιες εν κρανίω και παρατράγουδα με το εγω μας.


Δεν διαφωνώ εντελώς σε όσα λες τα επιχειρηματολογεις κ εχουν μια βάση...Κ είναι μια διαφορετική οπτική που εν μέρει είναι σωστή....

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την ανησυχία της little που νομίζει ότι εδώ τσακωνόμαστε για ν κατηγορήσουμε....Ούτε καν....ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει ότι θέλει κ να κάνει ότι θέλει και little δεν νμζ ότι σ επεβαλε κανένα από τα αγόρια π γράφουν κάτι ...τη γνώμη τους λένε...

Σχετικά με αυτο το θέμα του αν θα προχωρήσει κάποια γρήγορα η Όχι....έχω να πω ότι είναι στον άνθρωπο (κ δεν εννοώ πως κρίνεται η ποιότητα του ανθρώπου αν είναι σοβαρός η Όχι...προς θεού...) και φυσικά εξαρτάται κ από το τι θες τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή κ από τον άνθρωπο απέναντι σου και τι σου βγάζει ....

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θεωρώ πως οι γυναίκες π κάνουν σεξ γρήγορα ότι είναι ρηχές....όμως από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ και την άποψη ότι όσες αργούν είναι ξενέρωτες...πιστεύω έχει ν κάνει και λίγο με τη προσωπικότητα ...
Πχ αν μια γυναίκα θέλει γενικά αλλαγές στη ζωή της και είναι ανοιχτή γενικοτερα σαν προσωπικότητα κ ως συμπεριφορά θα κάνει γρήγορα κρεβάτι.....

Από την άλλη δεν έχουμε όλοι τους ίδιους ρυθμούς στη ζωή μας κ δεν θελουμεννα τους έχουμε....Υπάρχουν γυναίκες που είναι πιο εσωστρεφης...που γουστάρουν να ανοίγονται εκεί που νιώθουν καλά και να θέλουν χρόνο να ανοιχτούν...αυτές ενδεχομένως θα αργήσουν να κάνουν σεξ...Αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποια γυναίκα που αργει το κάνει επίτηδες για να ψήσει τον άντρα......χωρίς να πω ότι δεν μπορεί να συμβεί κ αυτό...

Αλλά αν είναι έτσι μπορούμε να πούμε τα ίδια κ γ τις γυναίκες π προχωρούν γρήγορα .....οτι προσπαθούν να δέσουν τον γάιδαρο τους... 
Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει γύρω μου...κοπέλες ενώ μιλάνε με κάποιον να βιάζονται να κανουν σεξ με κάποιον να το χαρίζουν απλόχερα και μετά το σεξ να αρχίζουν τα κλαψομουνικα του στυλ..." ξυπνησαμε μετά το σεξ και ήταν απόμακρος....ή του είπα να βγούμε ξανά σμρ γ καφέ και μου είπε ότι θα έχει δουλειά " "το πιστεύεις;; με αποφεύγει;;" λες κ επδ έκαναν σεξ ο άλλος τώρα είναι υποχρεωμένος να δεσμευτεί μαζί της λες κ υπεγραψαν συμβόλαιο...γ σκεφτείτε το κ έτσι ......θα σας άρεσε εσάς σαν άντρες αυτό...;; το θεωρώ χίλιες φορές πιο πουτανιστικο ....

Διαφωνώ ότι μια γυναίκα π δεν σ κάθεται σύντομα δεν σε θέλει... Κ ανάλογα το τι εννοεί ο καθένας σύντομα....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου ...σε αρκετά σημεία συμφωνώ με αυτά π γράφεις όντως παίζω πλ με τον εγκεφαλικό έρωτα και δεν φτάνει αυτο ...κ πολύ περισσότερο όταν κ η στάση του άλλου είναι εντελώς άλλη....το ιδανικό μου θα ήταν ένας εγκεφαλικό έρωτας να γίνει αργότερα κ πιο ουσιαστικός Αλλά τεσπα ....Φυσικά κ δν χρειάζεται να επιβεβαιωνομαστε μόνο μέσα από σχέσεις...μ αρέσει η μοναχικότητα μου..Ναι συμφωνώ ότι η ωριμότητα δν συμβαδίζει απαραίτητα με την ηλικία θεωρώ όμως ότι εγώ επδ σκέφτομαι κάπως διαφορετικά ίσως αναλύω...σκέφτομαι παραπανω....μπορεί να ζοριστω με τη πλειοψηφία των αντρών της ηλικίας μου στην επικοινωνία...


Kαι γιατί ο εγκεφαλικός να μην γίνει και ουσιαστικός έρωτας?
Μίλιβα ή Μιλίβα είναι τελικά?

----------


## Miliva21

> Σιγά μην σας κάτσει καμιά γιατί θα φοβηθεί μη τυχόν και θεωρήσετε πως δεν σας θέλουμε αρκετά. Ένας ώριμος λοιπόν άντρας δεν θα είχε τέτοια κομπλεξάκια


Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου ....

Πιστεύω πως ένας άντρας όσο αυτοπεποίθηση και αν έχει....αν μια γυναίκα καθυστερεί αρκετά να ενδώσει θα αρχίσει να έχει ανασφάλειες και να σκέφτεται μήπως αυτή δεν τον γουστάρει πολύ....γτ υπάρχει κ ο φόβος της απόρριψης που δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ωριμότητα αλλά και με μια φοβία των αντρων "να νιωθουν αντρες κ να μη θελουν να το θέσουν υπό αμφισβητηση" 
Οπότε το θεωρώ ανθρώπινο να κάνουν δεύτερες σκέψεις για το αν είναι αρεστοί η οχι στη γυναίκα π δείχνουν ενδιαφερον....

Το αν είναι κατασταλαγμενοι θα φανεί εφόσον μιλήσουν περισσότερο με τη κοπέλα κ με ειλικρίνεια γτ καθυστερεί τόσο.. πως θα τη κόψουν και πως θα αντιδράσουν.....γτ μπορεί απλά να είναι μια δικη τους φοβία κ η άλλη να μην προχωράει γτ δεν νιώθει έτοιμη κ τη βλέπεις κιόλας...
Αν αυτή σ δείχνει ότι θέλει χρόνο κ εσύ τη λες ξενέρωτη πχ και δεν αποδέχεσαι τη δική σου φοβία ότι πηγάζει από σένα τότε αυτό είναι ανωριμότητα

----------


## Miliva21

> Γιώργο νομίζω ότι τα είπες όλα ολόσωστα. Συμφωνώ μέχρι τελείας σε όλα.


Εφόσον συμφωνείς σε όλα μη σου κάνει εκπληξη αν σου πω ότι μπορεί να έχασες την ευκαιρία να κάνεις κάτι πιο ουσιαστικο με μια γυναίκα π ήθελες επδ "την έκανες" στο πέμπτο ραντεβού εφόσον μόνος σου εκρινες ότι το νορμάλ είναι να σ κάτσει μέχρι το τέταρτο.....

Δεν μπορείς να θέσεις εσύ τους κανόνες για τον άλλον.. και το τι είναι νορμάλ η Όχι ο καθένας το κρίνει γ τον εαυτό του.. 

Εγώ μπορεί να ένιωθα άνετα να κάνω σεξ με τον τη δεύτερη η τρίτη βδομάδα συχνής επικοινωνίας ....Κ Όχι από τη Τρίτη φορά π θα βγούμε πχ....τι πάει να πει αυτό...; ότι δεν μ αρέσει ο άλλος;; η ότι δν είναι νορμάλ....είναι κρίμα να μην προσπαθείτε έστω και λίγο και να φεύγετε νωρίς νωρίς...γτ σε μενα τα ραντεβού π έχω βγει από το πρώτο μ είπαν ότι θέλουν να προχωρήσουμε ...Η έδειχναν πολύ ότι βιάζονται και τρίτο πχ ραντεβού δεν υπήρξε ποτέ...

----------


## Kostas_14

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου ...σε αρκετά σημεία συμφωνώ με αυτά π γράφεις όντως παίζω πλ με τον εγκεφαλικό έρωτα και δεν φτάνει αυτο ...κ πολύ περισσότερο όταν κ η στάση του άλλου είναι εντελώς άλλη....το ιδανικό μου θα ήταν ένας εγκεφαλικό έρωτας να γίνει αργότερα κ πιο ουσιαστικός Αλλά τεσπα ....Φυσικά κ δν χρειάζεται να επιβεβαιωνομαστε μόνο μέσα από σχέσεις...μ αρέσει η μοναχικότητα μου..Ναι συμφωνώ ότι η ωριμότητα δν συμβαδίζει απαραίτητα με την ηλικία θεωρώ όμως ότι εγώ επδ σκέφτομαι κάπως διαφορετικά ίσως αναλύω...σκέφτομαι παραπανω....μπορεί να ζοριστω με τη πλειοψηφία των αντρών της ηλικίας μου στην επικοινωνία...


Εγώ πιστεύω πως αν δεν σκέφτεσαι τόσο πολύ εγκεφαλικά, δηλαδή το να δημιουργείς μια ουτοπία πάνω στον έρωτα, πιστεύω πως θα δεις τα πράγματα διαφορετικά. Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η ηλικία σου, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι επικοινωνιακά δεν ταιριάζεις με την ηλικία σου (μας); Εγώ αν θέλεις την γνώμη μου, ακούω μια νέα κοπέλα, να μιλάει κάπως μεγαλίστικα, σαν να μην ζει τόσο την ηλικία της και να ζει μια ζωή "συνταξιούχου", μήπως αν άφηνες κατά μέρος όλες τις ουτοπίες και ανασφάλειες πάνω στον έρωτα, θα χαλάρωνες περισσότερο; Δεν σου αρέσει η μοναξιά, ίσως είναι το χειρότερό σου. Επίσης θέλω να επιμείνω σε αυτό που είπες το "σκέφτομαι παραπάνω". Κοίτα μου δηλώνει έναν σνομπισμό και έναν εγωισμό αυτό, δεν θέλω να σε κατηγορώ δεν σε ξέρω καν, απλά έτσι όπως το έγραψες, φαίνεται πως βλέπεις αφ'υψηλού πολύ κόσμο και αυτό φαίνεται και στο φλερτ. Όσο και να θέλει να κάνει κάποιος μια σχέση μαζί σου, αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό "εγώ σκέφτομαι παραπάνω", διώχνει αντί να ελκύει. Όχι από αδυναμία του άνδρα, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο σαν αδυναμία δική σου. Εγώ πχ. αν έβλεπα μια κοπέλα σαν και εσένα σε ένα μπαρ και να ήθελα να σε προσεγγίσω δεν θα το έκανα (καλά κακό παράδειγμα εγώ, γιατί παίζω πολύ με την γλώσσα του σώματος), αλλά πάρε τυχαία έναν άλλο άνδρα που θα ήθελε να σε προσεγγίσει σε ένα μπαράκι, ίσως να μην σε πλησίαζε ή θα σε πλησίαζε για σεξ και μόνο και όχι για κάτι σοβαρό. Θέλεις να έχεις το πάνω χέρι σε όλα, αλλά αυτό δείχνει κόμπλεξ Μίλιβα. Αυτό θα έβλεπα και εγώ και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος άνδρας, θα έβλεπε μια νέα γυναίκα, όμορφη (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου), αλλά με κόμπλεξ. Εμένα όταν μου έτυχε μια τέτοια κοπέλα, έκανα πίσω, διότι η επόμενη κίνηση, ήταν να με διατάζει, καθώς έτσι νόμιζε πως ήταν μια σχέση. Έμοιαζε πολύ με εσένα, σαν χαρακτήρας δηλαδή και στο τέλος και εκείνη δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα με κάποιον άλλον άνδρα και εγώ έφυγα από εκείνη και ούτε μιλάμε, καθώς αντί να διορθώσει το κόμπλεξ της, το αύξησε παραπάνω κιόλας και είχε ακριβώς την ίδια νοοτροπία με εσένα, του τύπου "εγώ είμαι πιο έξυπνη από εσένα και μπορώ να σε κάνω ό,τι θέλω και ότι δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με την ηλικία μου, γιατί τους θεωρώ ηλίθιους". Περίπου αυτό μου θύμισε...

----------


## Miliva21

> Miliva! αν εισαι 21! τωτες θα σου ελεγα οτι αδικα αγχωνεσε ! 
> Δεν στα λεω αυτα ωστε να τραβηχτεις με μεγαλητερο σου,απλα στα λεω για να μην κακοπερνεις ολους οσους σκεφτοντε ετσι, δικαιολογατους! ειναι η ηλικια μερικες φορες κι οχι η πονηρια!
> Επισης θα πρεπει να κανετε και μια αυτοκριτικη εσεις οι γυναικες! διοτις εσεις βαζετε τους κανωνες του πεχνιδιου! και εμεις τους ακολουθουμε! εαν δεν σας αρεσε καθολου ο τροπος που σας προσεγγιζουμε θα μας τον ειχατε αλλαξει! εχω αδικο?
> Παντος πιστεψεμε, το οτι τολμας να γραφεις σε θεμα σχεσεων κι φλερτ , γραφωντας χωρις επαρση και με σχετικη ταπεινοτητα,εαν δεν μας κανεις πλακα! να ξες οτι ειναι πολυ σπανιο κοπελια ! συνηθως και κριμας , συνανταει κανεις υπερβολικη επαρση και αυτοπεπηθεση!


Ειμαι στα 23 ...αφου Ρωτάς...
Ναι καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείς να μ εξηγήσεις ότι μερικές φορές το πως σκέφτονται κ πραττουν οι άντρες είναι λόγω ανωριμότητας κ Όχι πονηριας και να μη τα ξεσυνεριζομαι ...οκει...απλα εάν κάτι με ενοχλεί στις σχεσεις με το αλλο φύλο αυτο είναι η ανωριμότητα ...δν μπορώ μα διαχειριστω να ειμαι με κάποιον π δεν σκέφτεται πάνω κάτω όπως εγώ..Η ακόμα χειρότερα π δεν.σκεφτεται γενικότερα....
Δεν μπορώ να πω ντάξει μωρέ καλος είναι αλλα μη τον ξεσυνεριζομαι γτ αυτά π λέει τα λέει επδ είναι παιδάκι....Ε εντάξει...αυτόν τον άντρα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να τον δω ερωτικά.....Κ να κάνω κτ σοβαρό μαζί του...είναι κτ που με ξενερώνει πολύ κ αν δεν υπάρχει η επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας ...τότε λείπει πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ειμαι στα 23 ...αφου Ρωτάς...
> Ναι καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείς να μ εξηγήσεις ότι μερικές φορές το πως σκέφτονται κ πραττουν οι άντρες είναι λόγω ανωριμότητας κ Όχι πονηριας και να μη τα ξεσυνεριζομαι ...οκει...απλα εάν κάτι με ενοχλεί στις σχεσεις με το αλλο φύλο αυτο είναι η ανωριμότητα ..*δν μπορώ μα διαχειριστω να ειμαι με κάποιον π δεν σκέφτεται πάνω κάτω όπως εγώ..Η ακόμα χειρότερα π δεν.σκεφτεται γενικότερα.....*
> Δεν μπορώ να πω ντάξει μωρέ καλος είναι αλλα μη τον ξεσυνεριζομαι γτ αυτά π λέει τα λέει επδ είναι παιδάκι....Ε εντάξει...αυτόν τον άντρα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να τον δω ερωτικά.....Κ να κάνω κτ σοβαρό μαζί του...είναι κτ που με ξενερώνει πολύ κ αν δεν υπάρχει η επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας ...τότε λείπει πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι


Ρε συ όντως είσαι 23;;;; Εγώ θα σε έκανα για 50+ αν δεν έλεγες, ότι είσαι 23. Ε δες ρε συ την παραπάνω φράση που είπες με τα bold. Είναι αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω για εσένα και με επιβεβαιώνεις. Δείχνεις στον άλλον ότι έχεις κόμπλεξ και αυτό διώχνει. Τι εννοείς επίσης να σκέφτεται όπως εσύ; Θέλεις δηλαδή έναν κλώνο του εαυτού σου για σχέση; Δεν θεωρείς πως είναι αρκετά εγωιστικό αυτό;

----------


## GoldenM

> Εφόσον συμφωνείς σε όλα μη σου κάνει εκπληξη αν σου πω ότι μπορεί να έχασες την ευκαιρία να κάνεις κάτι πιο ουσιαστικο με μια γυναίκα π ήθελες επδ "την έκανες" στο πέμπτο ραντεβού εφόσον μόνος σου εκρινες ότι το νορμάλ είναι να σ κάτσει μέχρι το τέταρτο.....
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να θέσεις εσύ τους κανόνες για τον άλλον.. και το τι είναι νορμάλ η Όχι ο καθένας το κρίνει γ τον εαυτό του.. 
> 
> Εγώ μπορεί να ένιωθα άνετα να κάνω σεξ με τον τη δεύτερη η τρίτη βδομάδα συχνής επικοινωνίας ....Κ Όχι από τη Τρίτη φορά π θα βγούμε πχ....τι πάει να πει αυτό...; ότι δεν μ αρέσει ο άλλος;; η ότι δν είναι νορμάλ....είναι κρίμα να μην προσπαθείτε έστω και λίγο και να φεύγετε νωρίς νωρίς...γτ σε μενα τα ραντεβού π έχω βγει από το πρώτο μ είπαν ότι θέλουν να προχωρήσουμε ...Η έδειχναν πολύ ότι βιάζονται και τρίτο πχ ραντεβού δεν υπήρξε ποτέ...


Αγαπητή φίλη.

Επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι ζώντας στο εξωτερικό, οι γυναίκες που συναναστρέφομαι είναι απόλυτα ξεκάθαρες. Το θέλω είναι θέλω και το όχι είναι όχι. Επειδή οι γυναίκες με τις οποίες σχετίζομαι σπάνια πλέον είναι κάτω των 30, δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για αναποφασιστικότητα από μέρους της γυναίκας.
Όλα είναι θέμα αυτοεκτίμησης. Θα φλερτάρω, θα επιδιώξω επικοινωνία. Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όπως πρέπει στο πρώτο ραντεβού. Θα επικοινωνήσουμε ακόμα περισσότερο στο δεύτερο. Αν υπάρξει και τρίτο ραντεβού, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει μια αμοιβαία έλξη. Εφόσον υπάρχει έλξη είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει και ερωτική επιθυμία. Αν η γυναίκα αρνείται την επαφή χωρίς σαφή αιτιολογία, για μένα σημαίνει πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Είτε ότι παίζει μαζί μου, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. 
Είμαι 34 χρονών. Δεν έχω χρόνο για παιχνίδια. Ραντεβού σημαίνει ερωτική έλξη. Αν νοιώθεις έλξη υπάρχει και σεξ. Δεν νοιώθεις έλξη; Κανένα πρόβλημα.Ο καθένας να προχωρήσει στην ζωή του και να μην καθυστερεί τον άλλο. Το σεξ δεν είναι χάρη που κάνουν οι γυναίκες στους άντρες. Είναι φυσιολογικό και αναπόσπαστο στοιχείο σε κάθε ερωτική σχέση μεταξύ ενηλίκων. 
Ο χρόνος όλων μας είναι πολύτιμος αγαπητή φίλη. Αν μια σχέση δεν εξελίσσεται τότε τελειώνει. Αρκετά προβλήματα και προκλήσεις αντιμετωπίζουμε όλοι μας στην καθημερινότητα μας. Ας αφήσουμε τις σκοπιμότητες εκτός του ερωτικού παιχνιδιού...

----------


## Miliva21

> Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι επικοινωνιακά δεν ταιριάζεις με την ηλικία σου (μας);


Μόνος σου έδωσες την απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου...

Έγραψες ότι σ μοιάζω για 50χρονη συνταξιούχο...λοιπόν δεν γράφω έτσι για να πλασαρω μούρη..ο τρόπος γραφής μου δειχνει τον τροπο σκεψης μ ....αυτή είμαι.. Κ ας ειμαι 23.....Κ γ αυτό το λόγο θεωρώ ότι δεν ταίριαζω...γτ κάποιοι με βλέπουν σαν 50αρα κ άλλοι όπως λες μ φαίνονται σαν νιανιαρα......

Ναι....έχω τον σνομπισμο ότι είμαι περισσότερο σκεπτόμενη από την ηλικία μου...χωρίς ν θεωρώ ότι είναι κ ιδιαίτερα καλό αυτό....έχω τον "σνομπισμο" αν θες...ενος ατόμου ευαίσθητου...λογικου και φιλοσοφημένου με ενσυναισθηση αρχές και αξίες που ζει σε έναν κόσμο που πολύ λίγοι είναι έτσι ...κ αυτό το έχω βιώσει στο πετσί μου γτ μέσα από τις εμπειρίες μου έχω δει συμπεριφορές κ ανθρώπους που γ μένα είναι απαράδεκτες.....Κ με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι ..."εντάξει...μη ξεσυνεριζεσαι ....εσύ είσαι άλλος άνθρωπος σκέφτεσαι αλλιώς δεν θα το έκανες αυτό" 
Αυτό είναι εμπειρικό....ο τρόπος π βλέπω εμένα κ τους αλλους ανθρώπους ....Κ αυτό π σίγουρα ξέρω είναι ότι όταν ακούω αγόρια της ηλικίας μου να μιλάνε με το καγκουριστικο στυλ " ρε μαλακά ωραίο κωλο έχει αυτή η γκόμενά " να κανουν ζωη 10χρονων να σκέφτονται σαν 10χρονα....τότε βγάζω φλυκταινες...

Όταν λεω κάποιον π να σκέφτεται σαν έμενα δεν εννοώ ακριβώς όπως εγώ αυτό είναι αδυνατον δεν θέλω κλώνους....λέω να του κόβει λιγάκι και να έχουμε μια επικοινωνία σχετικά καλή....

Κανείς λάθος εγώ δεν θεωρώ ότι εγώ θα τύλιξω τον οποιονδήποτε γτ έχω την δύναμη ούτε κ θέλω αυτο το πρσγμα δν θελω να παιξω κανεναν...θελω οι άνθρωποι να είναι ανεξάρτητοι...δν ξέρω τι ρόλο να έχεις στον μυαλό σ γ μένα κ τι σου θυμίζω.. 

Φυσικά κ μου αρέσει η μοναχικότητα ....Εάν δν μ άρεσε θα είχα κάνει προ πολλού εκπτώσεις στα γούστα μου κ θα προσπαθούσα να εξαρτηθω από τον πρώτο τυχοντα απλά κ μόνο γ να μη μείνω μόνη...

Δεν ξέρω αν βγάζω το σνομπιστικο υπεροπτικό επδ ακούγομαι σαν πενηνταρα ....σγρ ξέρω πάντως ότι σε όποιον το βγάζω αυτό κακο δικό του δεν του κάνω...Κ δεν με ενδιαφέρει....

----------


## GoldenM

> Εφόσον συμφωνείς σε όλα μη σου κάνει εκπληξη αν σου πω ότι μπορεί να έχασες την ευκαιρία να κάνεις κάτι πιο ουσιαστικο με μια γυναίκα π ήθελες επδ "την έκανες" στο πέμπτο ραντεβού εφόσον μόνος σου εκρινες ότι το νορμάλ είναι να σ κάτσει μέχρι το τέταρτο.....
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να θέσεις εσύ τους κανόνες για τον άλλον.. και το τι είναι νορμάλ η Όχι ο καθένας το κρίνει γ τον εαυτό του.. 
> 
> Εγώ μπορεί να ένιωθα άνετα να κάνω σεξ με τον τη δεύτερη η τρίτη βδομάδα συχνής επικοινωνίας ....Κ Όχι από τη Τρίτη φορά π θα βγούμε πχ....τι πάει να πει αυτό...; ότι δεν μ αρέσει ο άλλος;; η ότι δν είναι νορμάλ....είναι κρίμα να μην προσπαθείτε έστω και λίγο και να φεύγετε νωρίς νωρίς...γτ σε μενα τα ραντεβού π έχω βγει από το πρώτο μ είπαν ότι θέλουν να προχωρήσουμε ...Η έδειχναν πολύ ότι βιάζονται και τρίτο πχ ραντεβού δεν υπήρξε ποτέ...


Και κάτι ακόμα.
Αποφασίζω για το τι είναι νορμάλ με βάση τις προσωπικές μου ανάγκες, αξίες και προσωπικότητα. Δεν εξανάγκασα ποτέ καμία γυναίκα για τίποτα.
Ξέρεις κάτι όμως;
Το σεξ μου το καθυστερούσαν υπερβολικά μόνο σε δύο περιπτώσεις. Την πρώτη ήμουν πολύ νέος και άπειρος. Την δεύτερη φορά ήταν μια γυναίκα ναρκισίστρια που απλά απολάμβανε να λαμβάνει επιβεβαίωση μέσα από το να την διεκδικούν συνέχεια. Αυτό κάπου κουράζει.
Το ουσιαστικό για το οποίο μίλησες θέλει πολύ συζήτηση και πολύ δουλεία σε μια σχέση. Και επειδή όπως είπα είναι θέμα αυτοεκτίμησης, δεν δέχομαι να γίνομαι στο διηνεκές το συανισθηματικό μαξιλαράκι από το οποίο θα λάβει επιβεβαίωση η επίδοξη ερωτική μου παρτενέρ. Δίνω και θέλω και να πέρνω. Αν δεν λαμβάνω αυτό που έχω ανάγκη, τότε γιατί να εμπλέκομαι περισσότερο συναισθηματικά;
Όχι φίλη. 
Δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός το σεξ για μένα από το πρώτο ραντεβού. Αλλά μετά από κάποιες συναντήσεις, για μένα είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτο.

----------


## Kostas_14

@GoldenM Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα είπες. Πραγματικά δεν βρήκα κάτι μέσα στα λεγόμενά σου, που να διαφωνώ.

----------


## Miliva21

> Αγαπητή φίλη.
> 
> Επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι ζώντας στο εξωτερικό, οι γυναίκες που συναναστρέφομαι είναι απόλυτα ξεκάθαρες. Το θέλω είναι θέλω και το όχι είναι όχι. Επειδή οι γυναίκες με τις οποίες σχετίζομαι σπάνια πλέον είναι κάτω των 30, δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για αναποφασιστικότητα από μέρους της γυναίκας.
> Όλα είναι θέμα αυτοεκτίμησης. Θα φλερτάρω, θα επιδιώξω επικοινωνία. Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όπως πρέπει στο πρώτο ραντεβού. Θα επικοινωνήσουμε ακόμα περισσότερο στο δεύτερο. Αν υπάρξει και τρίτο ραντεβού, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει μια αμοιβαία έλξη. Εφόσον υπάρχει έλξη είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει και ερωτική επιθυμία. Αν η γυναίκα αρνείται την επαφή χωρίς σαφή αιτιολογία, για μένα σημαίνει πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Είτε ότι παίζει μαζί μου, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. 
> Είμαι 34 χρονών. Δεν έχω χρόνο για παιχνίδια. Ραντεβού σημαίνει ερωτική έλξη. Αν νοιώθεις έλξη υπάρχει και σεξ. Δεν νοιώθεις έλξη; Κανένα πρόβλημα.Ο καθένας να προχωρήσει στην ζωή του και να μην καθυστερεί τον άλλο. Το σεξ δεν είναι χάρη που κάνουν οι γυναίκες στους άντρες. Είναι φυσιολογικό και αναπόσπαστο στοιχείο σε κάθε ερωτική σχέση μεταξύ ενηλίκων. 
> Ο χρόνος όλων μας είναι πολύτιμος αγαπητή φίλη. Αν μια σχέση δεν εξελίσσεται τότε τελειώνει. Αρκετά προβλήματα και προκλήσεις αντιμετωπίζουμε όλοι μας στην καθημερινότητα μας. Ας αφήσουμε τις σκοπιμότητες εκτός του ερωτικού παιχνιδιού...


Εγώ δεν είπα ποτε ότι οι γυναίκες κάνουν χαρη στους άντρες με το να κάνουν σεξ....ούτε και το πιστεύω....

Συμφωνώ ότι οι σκοπιμότητες ας μείνουν έξω από το ερωτικό παιχνίδι.. 
Μάλλον δεν διάβασες προηγούμενες απαντήσεις μου....αυτό π είπα είναι ότι υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο κάποια γυναίκα να μην είναι έτοιμη η να θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο από το τρίτο ραντεβού...χωρις να σημαίνει ότι δεν σε θέλει αμα νιώθει κάλυτερα κ τις βγει πχ στο πέμπτο η εκτο....Κ αυτι Όχι δλδ ακολουθεί τακτική να σε τυλίξει ούτε τπτ τέτοιο.. Αλλά επδ είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικο το ποτέ θα είσαι έτοιμος να προχωρήσεις παρακάτω.....Δεν λέω όταν το τραβας για μήνες το θέμα....

Νιώθω ότι επδ έχεις την ανάγκη να έχεις ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα πάντα με τις γυναίκες και δεν αντέχεις καθόλου την αμφιβολία....έχεις δημιουργήσει κάποιους κανόνες δικούς σου...πχ 3ο ραντεβού σεξ ..αν όχι σεξ τότε αντε Γεια...δεν θελει....

Δεν θες νομίζω να μπεις στη διαδικασία ν δώσεις χρόνο η ευκαιρία θες να το έχεις ξεκάθαρο στο μυαλό σου...ντάξει ανάλογα με την ηλικία και με το τι ψάχνεις .....
Μπορεί όντως κ οι υλικές γυναικών άνω των 30 να έχουν διαφορετική συμπεριφορά κ να βιάζονται το ίδιο κ εκείνες για να δουν την έκβαση της σχέσης ώστε αν δεν πηγαίνει κάπου να μην χάσουν χρόνο....άλλο αυτό...

----------


## Miliva21

Δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός το σεξ για μένα από το πρώτο ραντεβού. Αλλά μετά από κάποιες συναντήσεις, για μένα είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτο.[/QUOTE]

Δεκτό ...Εσύ αποφασίζεις πόσο χρόνο θα διαθέσεις για μια γνωριμία και μέχρι που θα είναι το deadline σου......

Απλά εγώ με αυτο το deadline (επδ μιλαμε για μένα σ αυτό το θρεντ ) δεν μπορώ να σύγχρονιστω ....μ όσους άντρες πιθανόν σκέφτονται παρόμοια...δλδ μετα το 3ο ραντεβου αντιο ....αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου τουλαχιστον κ ανάλογα με το ερωτικό μ παρελθόν ..Όταν είμαι πιο μεγάλη κ μετά από περισσότερες ερωτικές εμπειρίες μπορεί να είναι πιο γρήγορη

----------


## Kostas_14

> Μόνος σου έδωσες την απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου...
> 
> Έγραψες ότι σ μοιάζω για 50χρονη συνταξιούχο...λοιπόν δεν γράφω έτσι για να πλασαρω μούρη..ο τρόπος γραφής μου δειχνει τον τροπο σκεψης μ ....αυτή είμαι.. Κ ας ειμαι 23.....Κ γ αυτό το λόγο θεωρώ ότι δεν ταίριαζω...γτ κάποιοι με βλέπουν σαν 50αρα κ άλλοι όπως λες μ φαίνονται σαν νιανιαρα......
> 
> Ναι....έχω τον σνομπισμο ότι είμαι περισσότερο σκεπτόμενη από την ηλικία μου...χωρίς ν θεωρώ ότι είναι κ ιδιαίτερα καλό αυτό....έχω τον "σνομπισμο" αν θες...ενος ατόμου ευαίσθητου...λογικου και φιλοσοφημένου με ενσυναισθηση αρχές και αξίες που ζει σε έναν κόσμο που πολύ λίγοι είναι έτσι ...κ αυτό το έχω βιώσει στο πετσί μου γτ μέσα από τις εμπειρίες μου έχω δει συμπεριφορές κ ανθρώπους που γ μένα είναι απαράδεκτες.....Κ με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι ..."εντάξει...μη ξεσυνεριζεσαι ....εσύ είσαι άλλος άνθρωπος σκέφτεσαι αλλιώς δεν θα το έκανες αυτό" 
> Αυτό είναι εμπειρικό....ο τρόπος π βλέπω εμένα κ τους αλλους ανθρώπους ....Κ αυτό π σίγουρα ξέρω είναι ότι όταν ακούω αγόρια της ηλικίας μου να μιλάνε με το καγκουριστικο στυλ " ρε μαλακά ωραίο κωλο έχει αυτή η γκόμενά " να κανουν ζωη 10χρονων να σκέφτονται σαν 10χρονα....τότε βγάζω φλυκταινες...
> 
> Όταν λεω κάποιον π να σκέφτεται σαν έμενα δεν εννοώ ακριβώς όπως εγώ αυτό είναι αδυνατον δεν θέλω κλώνους....λέω να του κόβει λιγάκι και να έχουμε μια επικοινωνία σχετικά καλή....
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή θέλεις να μου πεις ότι είσαι σνομπ, επειδή ξέρεις δυο-τρεις ηλίθιους που κοιτάνε κώλο κλπ. σε μια γυναίκα και άρα έγινες "ανώτερη" για να αντικρούσεις τέτοιες συμπεριφορές; Μόνη σου απάντησες στο αρχικό σου ποστ, στο ερώτημα τι φταίει που δεν έχω σχέση. Δεν ανέφερα κάπου ότι θέλεις να τυλίξεις κάποιον, ίσως να το κατάλαβες λάθος, εννοούσα ότι ακόμη και η μοναξιά σου, είναι για εγωιστικούς λόγους. Δεν θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να συμπληρώσει κανένας άλλος, πέρα από τον εαυτό σου, που ακόμη και εκείνος δεν είναι τόσο καλός για εσένα.

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το πήρες τόσο στραβά, δεν σε ξέρω και δεν με ξέρεις, άρα κρίνω σύμφωνα από αυτά που γράφεις και εννοείται πως δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο χαρακτήρας το καθενός, αυτά είναι προσωπικά προβλήματα, που πρέπει να τα λύσει ο καθένας μόνος του, δεν θα του τα λύσω εγώ και ούτε περίμενε εμένα για να του τα λύσω, απλά εξήγησες μόνη σου, στο τι φταίει και δεν σε πλησιάζουν. Και να σου πω και το άλλο, επειδή έχω γνωρίσει πολλές 23άρες, είτε ερωτικά, είτε φιλικά, ποτέ δεν βρήκα όμως κοπέλα που να κοιτάει αφ'υψηλού τον άλλον, για να δείξει δήθεν ότι είναι ανώτερη, όσες το έκαναν αυτό και υπάρχει ένα μικρό ποσοστό, έμειναν για πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα μόνες, μέχρι που στο τέλος, ούτε σεξ δεν έκαναν. 

Ήθελα να επιμείνω ακόμη και στις λέξεις "φιλοσοφημένου, λογικού με ενσυναίσθηση ανθρώπου, με αξίες" που δεν διαφωνώ ότι μπορεί να είσαι έτσι, δεν μπορώ βέβαια και να το κρίνω αν είσαι όντως έτσι ή όχι, αλλά αυτό και πάλι δεν σε ορίζει ανώτερη, από κάποιες άλλες κοπέλες της ηλικίας μας ή άντρες αντίστοιχα...

----------


## GoldenM

> Εγώ δεν είπα ποτε ότι οι γυναίκες κάνουν χαρη στους άντρες με το να κάνουν σεξ....ούτε και το πιστεύω....
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι οι σκοπιμότητες ας μείνουν έξω από το ερωτικό παιχνίδι.. 
> Μάλλον δεν διάβασες προηγούμενες απαντήσεις μου....αυτό π είπα είναι ότι υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο κάποια γυναίκα να μην είναι έτοιμη η να θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο από το τρίτο ραντεβού...χωρις να σημαίνει ότι δεν σε θέλει αμα νιώθει κάλυτερα κ τις βγει πχ στο πέμπτο η εκτο....Κ αυτι Όχι δλδ ακολουθεί τακτική να σε τυλίξει ούτε τπτ τέτοιο.. Αλλά επδ είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικο το ποτέ θα είσαι έτοιμος να προχωρήσεις παρακάτω.....Δεν λέω όταν το τραβας για μήνες το θέμα....
> 
> Νιώθω ότι επδ έχεις την ανάγκη να έχεις ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα πάντα με τις γυναίκες και δεν αντέχεις καθόλου την αμφιβολία....έχεις δημιουργήσει κάποιους κανόνες δικούς σου...πχ 3ο ραντεβού σεξ ..αν όχι σεξ τότε αντε Γεια...δεν θελει....
> 
> Δεν θες νομίζω να μπεις στη διαδικασία ν δώσεις χρόνο η ευκαιρία θες να το έχεις ξεκάθαρο στο μυαλό σου...ντάξει ανάλογα με την ηλικία και με το τι ψάχνεις .....
> Μπορεί όντως κ οι υλικές γυναικών άνω των 30 να έχουν διαφορετική συμπεριφορά κ να βιάζονται το ίδιο κ εκείνες για να δουν την έκβαση της σχέσης ώστε αν δεν πηγαίνει κάπου να μην χάσουν χρόνο....άλλο αυτό...


Φίλη μου καλή,
Ευκαιρία θα δώσω αν δω ότι υπάρχει μια εξέλιξη. Δεν επενδύουμε χρήμα, χρόνο και (το σημαντικότερο) συναίσθημα περιμένοντας αν και πότε θα συμβεί κάτι.
Στην τελευταία μου σχέση η κοπέλα είχε πρόσφατα κάνει επέμβαση στο στομάχι για αφαίρεση πολύποδα. Σεξ κάναμε 2 μήνες μετά, όμως υπήρχε λόγος και ήταν ξεκάθαρη μαζί μου ως προς το θέμα. 
Το να ισχυριστεί μια γυναίκα σε μένα έτσι γενικά ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη, για μένα δυο ενδεχόμενα υπάρχουν. Είτε είναι πολύ μικρή και ανώριμη ερωτικά, βιολογικά και ψυχοσυναισθηματικά, είτε με κοροϊδεύει.
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που αποχωρώ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Φίλη μου καλή,
> Ευκαιρία θα δώσω αν δω ότι υπάρχει μια εξέλιξη. Δεν επενδύουμε χρήμα, χρόνο και (το σημαντικότερο) συναίσθημα περιμένοντας αν και πότε θα συμβεί κάτι.
> Στην τελευταία μου σχέση η κοπέλα είχε πρόσφατα κάνει επέμβαση στο στομάχι για αφαίρεση πολύποδα. Σεξ κάναμε 2 μήνες μετά, όμως υπήρχε λόγος και ήταν ξεκάθαρη μαζί μου ως προς το θέμα. 
> *Το να ισχυριστεί μια γυναίκα σε μένα έτσι γενικά ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη, για μένα δυο ενδεχόμενα υπάρχουν. Είτε είναι πολύ μικρή και ανώριμη ερωτικά, βιολογικά και ψυχοσυναισθηματικά, είτε με κοροϊδεύει.
> *Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που αποχωρώ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


Συμφωνώ, ειδικά με αυτή την πρόταση.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να μου πεις ότι είσαι σνομπ, επειδή ξέρεις δυο-τρεις ηλίθιους που κοιτάνε κώλο κλπ. σε μια γυναίκα και άρα έγινες "ανώτερη" για να αντικρούσεις τέτοιες συμπεριφορές; Μόνη σου απάντησες στο αρχικό σου ποστ, στο ερώτημα τι φταίει που δεν έχω σχέση. Δεν ανέφερα κάπου ότι θέλεις να τυλίξεις κάποιον, ίσως να το κατάλαβες λάθος, εννοούσα ότι ακόμη και η μοναξιά σου, είναι για εγωιστικούς λόγους. Δεν θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να συμπληρώσει κανένας άλλος, πέρα από τον εαυτό σου, που ακόμη και εκείνος δεν είναι τόσο καλός για εσένα.
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το πήρες τόσο στραβά, δεν σε ξέρω και δεν με ξέρεις, άρα κρίνω σύμφωνα από αυτά που γράφεις και εννοείται πως δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο χαρακτήρας το καθενός, αυτά είναι προσωπικά προβλήματα, που πρέπει να τα λύσει ο καθένας μόνος του, δεν θα του τα λύσω εγώ και ούτε περίμενε εμένα για να του τα λύσω, απλά εξήγησες μόνη σου, στο τι φταίει και δεν σε πλησιάζουν. Και να σου πω και το άλλο, επειδή έχω γνωρίσει πολλές 23άρες, είτε ερωτικά, είτε φιλικά, ποτέ δεν βρήκα όμως κοπέλα που να κοιτάει αφ'υψηλού τον άλλον, για να δείξει δήθεν ότι είναι ανώτερη, όσες το έκαναν αυτό και υπάρχει ένα μικρό ποσοστό, έμειναν για πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα μόνες, μέχρι που στο τέλος, ούτε σεξ δεν έκαναν. 
> 
> Ήθελα να επιμείνω ακόμη και στις λέξεις "φιλοσοφημένου, λογικού με ενσυναίσθηση ανθρώπου, με αξίες" που δεν διαφωνώ ότι μπορεί να είσαι έτσι, δεν μπορώ βέβαια και να το κρίνω αν είσαι όντως έτσι ή όχι, αλλά αυτό και πάλι δεν σε ορίζει ανώτερη, από κάποιες άλλες κοπέλες της ηλικίας μας ή άντρες αντίστοιχα...


Τι να σου πω...Όπως είχα αναφέρει νωρίτερα ίσως κατά ένα μέρος με έχουν επηρεάσει τα στερεότυπα σχετικά με τα δυο φυλα...αν εσύ βλέπεις ότι οι "ηλίθιοι" είναι δύο τρεις π φέρονται έτσι εγώ δεν το έχω βιώσει έτσι αυτο...έχω βγει με άτομο π μ είπε στη ψύχρα χωρίς να τον ξέρω πρωτυτερα ποτέ θα προχωρήσουμε...άτομο π μ.αρεσε Αλλά βιαζόταν από το πρώτο ραντεβού ν γινει κατι απο τον τροπο του . κ μετά με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο στη 1 το βράδυ να με ρωτήσει που ειμαι....κ πολλές ακόμα γνωριμίες π δεν προχώρησαν από το πρώτο ραντεβού...
Τι να σ πω..αν είναι σνομπιστικο κ δείχνει έτσι δεν είναι κάτι που το κάνω συνειδητά...ειλικρινά..

Φυσικά κ έχω αναπτύξει αυτοαμυνες....
Δικές μου...

----------


## Miliva21

> Φίλη μου καλή,
> Ευκαιρία θα δώσω αν δω ότι υπάρχει μια εξέλιξη. Δεν επενδύουμε χρήμα, χρόνο και (το σημαντικότερο) συναίσθημα περιμένοντας αν και πότε θα συμβεί κάτι.
> Στην τελευταία μου σχέση η κοπέλα είχε πρόσφατα κάνει επέμβαση στο στομάχι για αφαίρεση πολύποδα. Σεξ κάναμε 2 μήνες μετά, όμως υπήρχε λόγος και ήταν ξεκάθαρη μαζί μου ως προς το θέμα. 
> Το να ισχυριστεί μια γυναίκα σε μένα έτσι γενικά ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη, για μένα δυο ενδεχόμενα υπάρχουν. Είτε είναι πολύ μικρή και ανώριμη ερωτικά, βιολογικά και ψυχοσυναισθηματικά, είτε με κοροϊδεύει.
> Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που αποχωρώ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


Αντίστοιχα λοιπόν με εσένα που θεωρείς ότι αν δεν έρθει φυσιολογικά το σεξ στο τρίτο ραντεβού φεύγεις...

Τότε να σ πω ότι κ γω αν κάποιος που θα με προσεγγισει ....δεν επιμείνει για ενα Χ διάστημα σταθερά μαζί μου......τότε θεωρώ αυτόματα και γω ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρω και τόσο οπότε του λέω κ γω "άντε γεια"
.....

Σ αυτή τη φάση π είμαι... ο χρόνος π θέλω είναι τουλαχιστον 3 βδομάδες με ένα μήνα περιπου συχνή επικοινωνία κ σταθερη κ να εχουμε βγει τουλάχιστον 3 με 4 φορές γ ν νιώσω πιο άνετα κ να προχωρήσω παρακάτω...αν αυτο το διάστημα φαίνεται τόσο μεγάλο γ κάποιον τότε δικαίωμα του να μην προσπαθήσει κ μένα δικαίωμα μου να μην θέλω να προχωρήσω κ να μην νιώθω άνετα και να θεωρώ ότι δν το θέλει πολύ...Κ ότι δεν τον νοιάζει ...

----------


## Kostas_14

> Τι να σου πω...Όπως είχα αναφέρει νωρίτερα ίσως κατά ένα μέρος με έχουν επηρεάσει τα στερεότυπα σχετικά με τα δυο φυλα...αν εσύ βλέπεις ότι οι "ηλίθιοι" είναι δύο τρεις π φέρονται έτσι εγώ δεν το έχω βιώσει έτσι αυτο...έχω βγει με άτομο π μ είπε στη ψύχρα χωρίς να τον ξέρω πρωτυτερα ποτέ θα προχωρήσουμε...άτομο π μ.αρεσε Αλλά βιαζόταν από το πρώτο ραντεβού ν γινει κατι απο τον τροπο του . κ μετά με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο στη 1 το βράδυ να με ρωτήσει που ειμαι....κ πολλές ακόμα γνωριμίες π δεν προχώρησαν από το πρώτο ραντεβού...
> Τι να σ πω..αν είναι σνομπιστικο κ δείχνει έτσι δεν είναι κάτι που το κάνω συνειδητά...ειλικρινά..
> 
> Φυσικά κ έχω αναπτύξει αυτοαμυνες....
> Δικές μου...


Μα μου μιλάς Μίλιβα, για εξαιρέσεις, όχι για τον κανόνα και ούτε είμαστε όλοι ηλίθιοι σε αυτή την ηλικία. Αυτοάμυνες ως προς τι; Ως προς τον μλκ, που σε ήθελε για σεξ; Του λες απλά όχι και τέλος, το πολύ υπερυψωμένο "τοίχος", μόνο κακό σε εσένα κάνει. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται συνειδητά, αλλά ο σνομπισμός και η ανωτερότητα που με ξενερώνουν εμένα προσωπικά, θεωρώ πως είναι συνειδητές ενέργειες, όχι για να διώξουν τους άλλους, δεν έχουν τέτοιο σκοπό, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο, για να δείχνουν σοβαροφανείς, έτσι πιστεύουν ότι ξεχωρίζουν και στο τέλος μένουν μόνες και ξεχασμένες, μέχρι να αφυπνιστούν, αλλά μέχρι τότε μπορεί να έχουν ξεπεράσει και τα 30.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Αντίστοιχα λοιπόν με εσένα που θεωρείς ότι αν δεν έρθει φυσιολογικά το σεξ στο τρίτο ραντεβού φεύγεις...
> 
> Τότε να σ πω ότι κ γω αν κάποιος που θα με προσεγγισει ....δεν επιμείνει για ενα Χ διάστημα σταθερά μαζί μου......τότε θεωρώ αυτόματα και γω ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρω και τόσο οπότε του λέω κ γω "άντε γεια"
> .....
> 
> Σ αυτή τη φάση π είμαι... ο χρόνος π θέλω είναι τουλαχιστον 3 βδομάδες με ένα μήνα περιπου συχνή επικοινωνία κ σταθερη κ να εχουμε βγει τουλάχιστον 3 με 4 φορές γ ν νιώσω πιο άνετα κ να προχωρήσω παρακάτω...αν αυτο το διάστημα φαίνεται τόσο μεγάλο γ κάποιον τότε δικαίωμα του να μην προσπαθήσει κ μένα δικαίωμα μου να μην θέλω να προχωρήσω κ να μην νιώθω άνετα και να θεωρώ ότι δν το θέλει πολύ...Κ ότι δεν τον νοιάζει ...


Χμ λογικό επιχείρημα ο ένας μήνας, όχι τρεις μήνες, που ήθελε μια κοπέλα με εμένα, τρεις και λίγους λέω, κοντά 5 μήνες. Έμεινα όμως και της έδωσα χρόνο, είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που έχουν υπομονή, μέχρι που εξαντλήθηκε και τέλος από εμένα. Εκείνη έχασε, όχι εγώ...

----------


## Miliva21

> Μα μου μιλάς Μίλιβα, για εξαιρέσεις, όχι για τον κανόνα και ούτε είμαστε όλοι ηλίθιοι σε αυτή την ηλικία. Αυτοάμυνες ως προς τι; Ως προς τον μλκ, που σε ήθελε για σεξ; Του λες απλά όχι και τέλος, το πολύ υπερυψωμένο "τοίχος", μόνο κακό σε εσένα κάνει. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται συνειδητά, αλλά ο σνομπισμός και η ανωτερότητα που με ξενερώνουν εμένα προσωπικά, θεωρώ πως είναι συνειδητές ενέργειες, όχι για να διώξουν τους άλλους, δεν έχουν τέτοιο σκοπό, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο, για να δείχνουν σοβαροφανείς, έτσι πιστεύουν ότι ξεχωρίζουν και στο τέλος μένουν μόνες και ξεχασμένες, μέχρι να αφυπνιστούν, αλλά μέχρι τότε μπορεί να έχουν ξεπεράσει και τα 30.


Τώρα μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στις λεγομενες όπως τις λέτε εσείς "μυξοπαρθενες" ....δν θέλω να το παίξω τπτ τέτοιο......
Θεωρώ πως εάν μ τύχαινε η περίπτωση του ν μ αρεσει κάποιος κ να επεμενε παραπανω κ αυτός θα γινόταν κάτι......
Δν είμαι της άποψης ότι και καλά είμαι δύσκολη επδ ειμαι σοβαρή...Η κάτι διαφορετικό..άσχετα σαν άνθρωπος τι χαρακτηριστικά πιστεύω ότι έχω κ αν ει αι ποιοτικά η Όχι....στο ερωτικό όπως είπα δεν το παίζω σοβαρή κ καθυστερώ ούτε έχω ανώτερους σκοπούς τεσπα..

----------


## Kostas_14

> Τώρα μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στις λεγομενες *όπως τις λέτε εσείς "μυξοπαρθενες"* ....δν θέλω να το παίξω τπτ τέτοιο......
> Θεωρώ πως εάν μου τύχαινε η περίπτωση του ν μ αρεσει κάποιος κ να επεμενε παραπανω κ αυτός θα γινόταν κάτι......
> Δν είμαι της άποψης ότι και καλά είμαι δύσκολη επδ ειμαι σοβαρή...Η κάτι διαφορετικό..άσχετα σαν άνθρωπος τι χαρακτηριστικά πιστεύω ότι έχω κ αν ει αι ποιοτικά η Όχι....στο ερωτικό όπως είπα δεν το παίζω σοβαρή κ καθυστερώ ούτε έχω ανώτερους σκοπούς τεσπα..


Πάω στοίχημα, πως έχεις κατατάξει σε ένα κουτάκι στο μυαλό σου, ως ένας από τους πολλούς μαλάκες 21χρονους που βλέπεις έξω και που εκείνοι σε έχουν κάνει να σηκώσεις τις άμυνες σου με σνομπισμό. Λοιπόν δεν είναι έτσι, αλλά τεσπα δική σου άποψη, δεν μπορώ να στην αλλάξω και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας, αλλά αυτό είναι το θέμα Μίλιβα, το πως θα έρθει αυτός που θες και εκεί είναι που είπα χαλάρωσε λίγο τους τόνους σου. Το ότι αντιμετωπίζεις τους άλλους με μια απέχθεια και κόμπλεξ, αυτό φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα, δεν είναι κάτι που κρύβεται.

----------


## giorgos35

Επειδή μιλάω αρκετο χρόνο με τη μιλιβα δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει κόμπλεξ ανωτερωτητας ούτε κατωτερότητας ούτε σνομπ....πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλει επιφανειακές σχέσεις που κάνουν οι συνομιλικοι της. του τύπου μου άρεσε το αγόρι βγήκα μαζί του έκανα σεξ είτε απτή πρώτη είτε απτή δεύτερη φορά και όπου μας βγάλει...θέλει κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό να αισθανθη κάτι πριν γίνει το σεξ πρέπει να πάρει αυτή τη (σπίθα)και να πει ναι αυτός είναι...είναι το αγόρι που με κάνει να νοιώθο όμορφα.μου βγάζει συναισθήματα αισθανόμαι ερωτευμένη..
είμαι ευτυχισμένη όταν είμαι μαζί του
Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να ενδώσει και απτή δεύτερη φορά που λέει ο λογος...όμως κάτι τέτοιο δεν το βρίκε στους συνομιλικους της..αφού το λέει κι όλας.
Οι πιο πολλοί λένε τη ωραίο κολο έχει αυτή..οι άλλοι ζητάνε μετά απτό πρώτο ραντεβού μετά από ένα καφέ άντε πάμε να βγάλουμε να ματιά μας..οι άλλοι απτό δεύτερο ραντεβού...δεν λέω ότι είναι κακό αυτό λέω ότι της μιλίβα
δεν της αρέσει αυτό.και δεν είναι θέμα σνομπ η όχι είναι θέμα το τη ζητάει ο κάθε άνθρωπος..

----------


## Guilty

Δεν καταφερα να διαβασω ολη την συζητηση..ειναι πολλα! 
Εγω νομιζω πως καλα κανεις και είσαι εκλεκτικη. Γιατι να αναλωθεις εξαλλου σε ανουσιες σχεσεις.
Γραψε μας λιγο και για τις προηγούμενες σου σχεσεις..Αν εχεις γραψει ηδη σορυ! 
Συμφωνω με τα παιδια πως πρεπει να βρεις καποιον μεγαλυτερο. Παντως μην τα παρατας. Μην πας και στο αλλο ακρο. Μην αποξενωθεις. Εγραψες καπου για πλατωνικους ερωτες και φαντασιωσεις. Πολλες το κανουμε αυτο κι εγω μαζι. Απλα νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχει ο τέλειος-α αντρας - γυναικα. Οι πολλες φαντασιωσεις εχουν σαν αποτελεσματα να ανεβαζουμε υπερβολικά τον πηχη και να απογοητευομαστε αλλα και να τρομαζουμε τους αντρες.
Υπομονη..υπαρχουν καλοι αντρες εξω.. 

Εστάλη από SM-A520F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GoldenM

> Αντίστοιχα λοιπόν με εσένα που θεωρείς ότι αν δεν έρθει φυσιολογικά το σεξ στο τρίτο ραντεβού φεύγεις...
> 
> Τότε να σ πω ότι κ γω αν κάποιος που θα με προσεγγισει ....δεν επιμείνει για ενα Χ διάστημα σταθερά μαζί μου......τότε θεωρώ αυτόματα και γω ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρω και τόσο οπότε του λέω κ γω "άντε γεια"
> .....
> 
> Σ αυτή τη φάση π είμαι... ο χρόνος π θέλω είναι τουλαχιστον 3 βδομάδες με ένα μήνα περιπου συχνή επικοινωνία κ σταθερη κ να εχουμε βγει τουλάχιστον 3 με 4 φορές γ ν νιώσω πιο άνετα κ να προχωρήσω παρακάτω...αν αυτο το διάστημα φαίνεται τόσο μεγάλο γ κάποιον τότε δικαίωμα του να μην προσπαθήσει κ μένα δικαίωμα μου να μην θέλω να προχωρήσω κ να μην νιώθω άνετα και να θεωρώ ότι δν το θέλει πολύ...Κ ότι δεν τον νοιάζει ...


Ρε παιδί μου τα ίδια λέμε.
Για μένα 3 ραντεβού είναι σχεδόν 3 εβδομάδες. Καθημερινές δουλεύω όλη μέρα. Υπάρχει και ενδιάμεση επικοινωνία βέβαια αλλά περίπου μιλάμε για 2 με 3 εβδομάδες.
Αν σε αυτό το διάστημα η άλλη δεν είναι πρόθυμη, ε τι να πω, ας πάρει ο καθένας τον δρόμο του.
Στην ενήλικη ζωή, ο χρόνος δεν είναι δεδομένος. Γιατί να τον ξοδεύουμε χωρίς αποτέλεσμα;
Φαντάσου να κανονίσεις εμβόλιμα μέσα στην εβδομάδα ένα ραντεβού. Να έχεις πιέσει τις υποχρεώσεις μέσα στη μέρα σου και στο τέλος να ακούσεις δεν είμαι ακόμα έτοιμη. Λυπάμαι αλλά όχι.
Υπευθυνότητα και αυτοεκτίμηση πάνω από όλα.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Επειδή μιλάω αρκετο χρόνο με τη μιλιβα δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει κόμπλεξ ανωτερωτητας ούτε κατωτερότητας ούτε σνομπ....πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλει επιφανειακές σχέσεις που κάνουν οι συνομιλικοι της. του τύπου μου άρεσε το αγόρι βγήκα μαζί του έκανα σεξ είτε απτή πρώτη είτε απτή δεύτερη φορά και όπου μας βγάλει...θέλει κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό να αισθανθη κάτι πριν γίνει το σεξ πρέπει να πάρει αυτή τη (σπίθα)και να πει ναι αυτός είναι...είναι το αγόρι που με κάνει να νοιώθο όμορφα.μου βγάζει συναισθήματα αισθανόμαι ερωτευμένη..
> είμαι ευτυχισμένη όταν είμαι μαζί του
> Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να ενδώσει και απτή δεύτερη φορά που λέει ο λογος...όμως κάτι τέτοιο δεν το βρίκε στους συνομιλικους της..αφού το λέει κι όλας.
> Οι πιο πολλοί λένε τη ωραίο κολο έχει αυτή..οι άλλοι ζητάνε μετά απτό πρώτο ραντεβού μετά από ένα καφέ άντε πάμε να βγάλουμε να ματιά μας..οι άλλοι απτό δεύτερο ραντεβού...δεν λέω ότι είναι κακό αυτό λέω ότι της μιλίβα
> δεν της αρέσει αυτό.και δεν είναι θέμα σνομπ η όχι είναι θέμα το τη ζητάει ο κάθε άνθρωπος..


Έλα ρε συ, απάντησε μόνη της σε ένα ποστ, στο αν είναι σνομπ ή όχι. Δεν είναι μόνο ότι θέλει κάτι ουσιαστικό, όλοι αυτό θέλουμε έναν ουσιαστικό έρωτα και όχι τις εφήμερες σχέσεις, αλλά όταν λες ότι οι άλλοι δεν είναι τόσο έξυπνοι σαν και εκείνη, λες και είδε όλο το ποσοστό των νέων στην ηλικία μας (υποθέτω μαζί και με εμένα), ε τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 

Απεχθάνομαι τις γενικούρες και το κόμπλεξ βασικά και πιο ειδικά είναι ακόμη χειρότερο, το να ακούς (εδώ να το βλέπεις), από μια κοπέλα. Εντάξει δεν είμαστε όλοι τέλειοι, αλλά σκέψου, ακόμη και εμένα, με έχει κατατάξει στο μυαλό της, εκεί στο καλάθι των αχρήστων που είναι όλοι οι μαλάκες που έχει δει και θα λέει, "α να άλλος ένας".

Εντάξει της ζητώ συγνώμη, αν την πείραξε το "50αρα και το συνταξιούχος", αλλά μην κατηγοριοποιούμε τους ανθρώπους, αν δεν τους μάθουμε πρώτα. Πχ. εγώ δεν μπορώ να κατηγοριοποιήσω κανέναν/καμία, από εδώ, καθότι η μόνο "επαφή", είναι ο γραπτός ανώνυμος λόγος και δεν βλέπεις εξ'ολοκλήρου τον χαρακτήρα ενός ανθρώπου.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δεν καταφερα να διαβασω ολη την συζητηση..ειναι πολλα! 
> Εγω νομιζω πως καλα κανεις και είσαι εκλεκτικη. Γιατι να αναλωθεις εξαλλου σε ανουσιες σχεσεις.
> Γραψε μας λιγο και για τις προηγούμενες σου σχεσεις..Αν εχεις γραψει ηδη σορυ! 
> Συμφωνω με τα παιδια πως πρεπει να βρεις καποιον μεγαλυτερο. Παντως μην τα παρατας. Μην πας και στο αλλο ακρο. Μην αποξενωθεις. Εγραψες καπου για πλατωνικους ερωτες και φαντασιωσεις. Πολλες το κανουμε αυτο κι εγω μαζι. Απλα νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχει ο τέλειος-α αντρας - γυναικα. Οι πολλες φαντασιωσεις εχουν σαν αποτελεσματα να ανεβαζουμε υπερβολικά τον πηχη και να απογοητευομαστε αλλα και να τρομαζουμε τους αντρες.
> Υπομονη..υπαρχουν καλοι αντρες εξω.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A520F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Ποσο συμφωνω μαζι σου!! πραγματικα ρε παιδια - ειδικα απευθηνομενος προς ττις και τους νεοτερους!- δεν υπαρχει αυτη η αυτος που εχουμε στις φαντασιωσεις μας ! κι αν υπαρχει δεν θα ειναι διαθεσημος ευκολα! 
Ομως μπορει να γινει ο ειδανικος!! αυτο το λεω πιο πολλοι για εσας τα νεα παιδα ,γυρο στα 20-25! σε αυτες τις ηλικιες μπορει καποιος να γινει καλητερος ανθρωπος σεαντιθεση με την δικη μου ηλικια -38- οπου πλεον εχει μπει το νερο στο αυλακι και οπου η φραση "αυτη ειμαι ! αμα σου αρεσω!" κυριαρχει!
Μια συμβουλη απο εναν μεγαλητερο!!εχω να σας πωνα μην αναλωνεστε σε ειδιλιακες σχεσεις! η διαφορετηκοτιτα δινει ενδιαφερον σε μια σχεση! βεβαια δεν λεω να ειναι κανενας ηλιθιος ο αλλος! ετσι! 
Προσπαθηστε να βρειτε αυτα που σας ενωνουν με τον αλλο κι οχι αυτα που σας χωριζουν! Απο τις πρωτες μερες συγουρα δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τον χαρακτηρα καποιου! εδω μερικες φορες περναν χρονια κι δεν τον εχεις μαθει! η ξαφνικα σου φανερωνει ενα πολυ ασχημο χαρακτηρα! 
Εσεις οπο ειστε νεοι κι νεες! εσεις οπου ειστε το επικεντρο του κοσμου! εσεις θα πρεπει να καθορισετε την κοινωνια και τον περυγυρο σας κι οχι το αντιθετο! 
Κακα τα ψεματα-απευθυνομαι προς ανδρες, ξερουμε καλα οτι μια κοπελα οπου συνηθιζει να καμει σεξ απο το πρωτο βραδυ δεν χερει της εκτιμησης μας σε σχση με καποια κοπελα οπου το ψαχνει λιγακι πρωτα! δεν λεω το αλλο ακρο, αλλα νομιζω οτι το μετρο οπου εβαλε η θεματοθετης ειναι λογικο! 
Τελος , διαβαζωντας το συγκεκριμενο θεμα νιωθω ενα εσιοδοξο συναισθημα! νιωθω οτι υπαρχουν νεα παιδια αναφερομαι για εσας που γραφετε εδω μεσα κι ειστε 20-25 νεα παιδια με παρα πολυ συγκροτημενη σκεψη! με οριμο συλογησμο κι οχι ωριμο βαρετο! Μπραβω σας! διοτις στο παρελθον εδω μεσα διαβαζα κατι σκουπιδια!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ειμαι στα 23 ...αφου Ρωτάς...
> Ναι καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείς να μ εξηγήσεις ότι μερικές φορές το πως σκέφτονται κ πραττουν οι άντρες είναι λόγω ανωριμότητας κ Όχι πονηριας και να μη τα ξεσυνεριζομαι ...οκει...απλα εάν κάτι με ενοχλεί στις σχεσεις με το αλλο φύλο αυτο είναι η ανωριμότητα ...δν μπορώ μα διαχειριστω να ειμαι με κάποιον π δεν σκέφτεται πάνω κάτω όπως εγώ..Η ακόμα χειρότερα π δεν.σκεφτεται γενικότερα....
> Δεν μπορώ να πω ντάξει μωρέ καλος είναι αλλα μη τον ξεσυνεριζομαι γτ αυτά π λέει τα λέει επδ είναι παιδάκι....Ε εντάξει...αυτόν τον άντρα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να τον δω ερωτικά.....Κ να κάνω κτ σοβαρό μαζί του...είναι κτ που με ξενερώνει πολύ κ αν δεν υπάρχει η επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας ...τότε λείπει πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι


 Η γραφη σου μοιαζει για πολυ πιο ωριμης γυναικας! Οπως κι πολλων νεων συμφορμητων ! πολυ ευχαριστω πραμα! 
Οπως ειπες, το θεμα ειναι δικο σου¨),αρα μην γραφω ξεκαρφωτα, στο θεμα σου λοιπον!
Μιλιβα ! ειχες πωτες σου αναρωτηθει την ψυχολογικη κατασταση ανδρος περι τα 20-25 σαν θελησει να φλερταρει μια κοπελα?? Ας υποθεσουμε οτι καποιος σε γουσταρει πολυ! κι οτι ολο ψαχνει το θαρρος που θα τον σπρωξει να σου ζητησει να βρεθειτε! για φαντασου τον να κουβεντιαζει για εσενα με τους φιλους του, να του λενε ιδεες πως θα σε πλησιασει,να προσπαθει να μαντεψει το τι θα σου αρεσει! να ψαχνει με τι λογια να σου "χαιδεψει"τα αφτια σου? για μπες για λιγο στην θεση του! ειδικα την στιγμη που θα εχει παρει την αποφαση για τα πολυποθητα βηματα ! κι να τυχη να εισαι εσυ σε κακη μερα! να τον "στειλεις"! ειτε επειδη δεν σου αρεσει ειτε ειχες νευρα! Εχεις πωτες σου αναρωτηθει το σοκ που θ περασει εκεινη την στιγμη? το ψυχολογικο τραυμα? αν τον επλασε ο Θεος "ευαισθητουλη"? 
Υ.Γ. Δεν μηλω ειδικα για σενα, το λεω ως παραδηγμα μην παρεξηγηθεις! 
Η απογοητευση που θα νιωσει αυτος ο ανδρας εκεινη την στιγμη! το πως θα ειναι στα ματια των φιλων του σαν θα μαθουν την αποτυχια του ! την πικρη γευση που θα γεμησει εκεινη την ωρα το σφιγμενο του στομαχι δεν την φανταζεσαι ουτε σε εφιαλτη σου Μιλβα!Προσπαθωντας λοιπον να αποφυγει αυτην την ψυχοφθορα εμπειρια ,στην επομενη κοπελα που θα του αρεσει θα παει με αλλο τροπο! θα βαλει συναισθηματικες ασπιδες! θα προσπαθησει να ειναι υποκρητικος , θ καμει μια σχετικη ερευνα μαθενωντας τι σου αρεσει !κι ακομα κι αν αυτου δεν του αρεσει θα προσποιηθει! ,θα φερθει οπως εσυ θα ηθελες κι οχι οπως του βγαινει, θα σε πλησιασει με λογια που θες να ακουσεις κι οχι με λογια που θα επρεπε να ακουσεις !
Το παραπανω αγορι ειμουν καπωτες και εγω! Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο πονο ειχα μεσα στα σωθηκαμου σαν δεν αρεσε ο αληθινος εαυτος μου! ποσο ξενερωμα ετρωγα οταν καταλαβαινα οτι με παραμηθακια θα μπορουσα να καμω τις φαντασιωσεις μου πραγματικοτης! Παρα ταυτα ομως η πικρα παρεμενε ! ξενερωνα σαν καταλαβαινα οτι η κοπελα που ειχα απεναντιμου και μου ειχε γινει η μουσα των συναισθηματων μου , το ποσο απογοητευτικη ηταν! 
Θελω να πω οτι σαν νεος κι εγω μειτε λογο κληρονομικοτητας , μειτε λογο ευαισθησιας του βιοχημικου νευρολογηκου συστηματος του εγκεφαλου μου! Ρ. υπηρξα αρκετα ευαισθητος εξου και η βαρια καταθλιψη ,ναρκωτικα κι αλλες ατυχες παρενεργειες ,αυτοκαταστροφικης τασεως με εκαναν να επυθημω να ειμαι πιο σκληρος! να "αμυνομαι" ψυχολογικα σε τετοιες συνθηκες! με αποτελεσμα να κρυβω τον πραγματικο μου χαρακτηρα! κι να νομιζει η οποια λεγαμενη οτι ειμαι δυναμηκος!ισχυρος και οξης χαρακτηρας! 
Για αυτο σου λεω Μιλβια! τα φενομενα μπορει να απατουν!

----------


## elis

Μιλιβακι εχεισ ενα ψευτικο εαυτο που πλασαν οι γονεισ σου κι εναν αληθινο που φτιαχνεται απο τισ εμπειριεσ διαλεγεισ τι θεσ αυτο ειναι ωριμοτητα ο εαυτοσ απο τα βιωματα εγω εχω πτυχιο πανεπιστημιου κι εγινα αγροτησ αυτη ειναι η ιδιοτητα μου πλεον το πτυχιο στον κουβα αν ημουν δημοσιοσ υπαλληλοσ πιθανον να ειχα μια γυναικα και να μην εγραφα εδω κι οταν λεμε αγροτησ εννοουμε ειδικη κατηγορια φτωχου που βγαζει ευρω απο το μηδεν αυτα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/pGtPNZw0FxY

----------


## giorgos35

> https://youtu.be/pGtPNZw0FxY


Που ήσουν βρε Έλις άργησες...

----------


## elis

Μαζευα ελιεσ

----------


## giorgos35

> Μαζευα ελιεσ


Εργάτες ζητάτε???γιατί πάλι άνεργος έμεινα..

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ο ιδανικός ειναι το προβλημα σε αυτες τις ηλικίες ο οποιος σαφώς δεν υπαρχει. Ειναι εξιδανικευμένος στη φαντασια. 
Ο αληθινός ιδανικός δεν ερχεται στα ξαφνικα, θελει κόπο και θυσίες και καταλαβαινεις ποιος ειναι καποια στιγμη μεσα απο σχεσεις, οι οποίες πρωτα θα πρεπει να αλλάξουν και να ωριμάσουν εσενα. Οι ερωτικες σχεσεις ομως προϋποθέτουν και σεξ και το σεξ δεν σημαινει οτι βρηκες τον ανθρωπο σου και αν τελειώσει δεν σημαινει οτι σε πρόδωσε ουτε σε κορόιδεψε. 
Η νοοτροπία αυτη οτι θα κανω σεξ με καποιον που πιθανως αργοτερα θα χωρίσουμε, αρα τζαμπα του εκατσα, ειναι λανθασμένη και υπερβολικά εγωιστική.

----------


## Miliva21

> Έλα ρε συ, απάντησε μόνη της σε ένα ποστ, στο αν είναι σνομπ ή όχι. Δεν είναι μόνο ότι θέλει κάτι ουσιαστικό, όλοι αυτό θέλουμε έναν ουσιαστικό έρωτα και όχι τις εφήμερες σχέσεις, αλλά όταν λες ότι οι άλλοι δεν είναι τόσο έξυπνοι σαν και εκείνη, λες και είδε όλο το ποσοστό των νέων στην ηλικία μας (υποθέτω μαζί και με εμένα), ε τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 
> 
> Απεχθάνομαι τις γενικούρες και το κόμπλεξ βασικά και πιο ειδικά είναι ακόμη χειρότερο, το να ακούς (εδώ να το βλέπεις), από μια κοπέλα. Εντάξει δεν είμαστε όλοι τέλειοι, αλλά σκέψου, ακόμη και εμένα, με έχει κατατάξει στο μυαλό της, εκεί στο καλάθι των αχρήστων που είναι όλοι οι μαλάκες που έχει δει και θα λέει, "α να άλλος ένας".
> 
> Εντάξει της ζητώ συγνώμη, αν την πείραξε το "50αρα και το συνταξιούχος", αλλά μην κατηγοριοποιούμε τους ανθρώπους, αν δεν τους μάθουμε πρώτα. Πχ. εγώ δεν μπορώ να κατηγοριοποιήσω κανέναν/καμία, από εδώ, καθότι η μόνο "επαφή", είναι ο γραπτός ανώνυμος λόγος και δεν βλέπεις εξ'ολοκλήρου τον χαρακτήρα ενός ανθρώπου.


Φίλε μου....
Καταρχάς πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό π έγραψες πως αντιμετωπίζω με απεχθεια τους αλλους ...Αυτό π είπα είναι ότι έχω αναπτύξει αυτοαμυνες προς όσους φλερτάρουν με εντελώς εγωιστικούς σκοπους κ με στόχο να πληγώσουν....Γτ σόρρυ π θα στο πω Αλλά πολλοί το κάνουν αυτό κ ιδίως θεωρώ οι μικρότεροι άντρες σε ηλικία που ακόμα ψάχνονται... και ειναι πιο χαλαροί ...και δεν έχουν καταλασταλαξει κ προσπαθούν να αποκτήσουν αυτοπεποίθηση και να πάρουν επιβεβαίωση για να δημιουργήσουν την ταυτότητα τους...και προκειμένου να γίνει αυτό είναι πιο ευάλωτοι στην άποψη του κοινωνικού τους περιγυρου πχ φίλοι κ έτσι είναι πιο εύκολο να έχουν συμπεριφορές του στυλ..να τη πέσω σε αυτή να το πω στους φιλους μου πόσο αντρας ειμαι....να φτύσω αυτή για να δείξω πόσο ουαου ειμαι και με θέλουν όλες .....κτλ κτλ....και μη πεις ότι δεν ισχύουν αυτά γτ σημαίνει ότι ήρθες από άλλο πλανήτη...

Παρόλα αυτά δεν θεωρώ πως όλοι οι συνομήλικοι μ είναι ανώριμοι ούτε όλοι οι μεγάλοι ότι είναι ώριμοι...Όμως καλώς ή κακώς η πλειοψηφια είναι έτσι...είναι ανώριμοι....Κ όχι επδ είναι βλάκες...Αλλά επδ δεν αναλύουν ....Δεν έχουν κριτική σκέψη και τρώνε αμάσητα ότι τους πλασάρουν στα ΜΜΕ κ μιμούνται τους φιλούς τους χωρίς να σκέφτονται αν αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι σωστή η Όχι.....(αν εσύ ανήκεις στη μειοψηφία και είσαι πιο ώριμος από την ηλικία σου τότε μπράβο σ)

Δεν λέω ότι εγώ είμαι η καλύτερη όμως όπως είπες κ εσύ ....όντως σκέφτομαι πιο ώριμα γ αυτό σ θυμίσω 50αρα ......κ δν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι καλο η κακο παμτως οριζει κατα καποιον τροπο την επικοινωνια μ με τους αλλους ....Στο σχολείο δν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω με τα άλλα παιδιά γτ σκεφτόμασταν εντελώς διαφορετικά.....ήμουν πιο ευαίσθητη κ οι καθηγητες μ μου ελγαν οτι ειμαι πιο ώριμη από την ηλικία μου...τι να κάνω αφού έτσι όντως ειναι;;;; να αλλαξω ;;; δεν θελω κ σ όποιον αρέσω....

Όμως το γεγονός ότι θεωρώ πως είναι πιο ώριμη δεν σημαίνει ότι πιστεύω ότι είμαι η έξυπνη π μπορεί να κάνει τους άντρες ότι θέλει...οπως εβγαλες μονο σ το στμπερασμα ....αλίμονο...αν ήταν έτσι θα έπαιζα τους άντρες κομπολόι τώρα χαχα...
Ούτε θεωρώ ότι ταίριαζω με έναν άντρα 37 χρόνων πχ γιατί μπορεί να σκέφτομαι λίγο πιο ώριμα Αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρακτικά έχω την εμπειρία ενός 37αρη...Αυτός έχει ζήσει τη ζωή περισσότερο...Κ ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι κάτι πολύ θεωρητικό σε αντίθεση με τις έμπειριες και τη τριβή με την έξω κόσμο π έχει ένας μεγαλύτερος από μένα κ Όχι εγώ.....

Δεν κατηγορησα κανέναν μάλλον εσύ το πήρες έτσι....Εσύ μ έκανες σχεδόν επίθεση ότι μοιάζω με 50αρα συνταξιούχο και υπονοεισες ότι είμαι βαρετή ....σεβαστή η άποψή σου .......μπορείς να πεις ότι θες κ την λαμβάνω υπόψη μου γτ γ αυτό γράφω εδώ.......

Προσωπικα δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι σνομπ στους τρόπους μου κ στη συναναστροφή μ με τους αλλους ...ομως δεν το απερριψα γτ το είπες εσυ....και είναι σεβαστή η γνώμη οποιουδήποτε γράφει έχω γτ γι αυτήν γράφω εδώ... επδ θέλω ν δω τα αρνητικά μ και να βοηθηθω....

Σε ευχαριστώ γ την απάντηση σου ......
Μπορείς τώρα να με αφήσεις να μιλήσω με τους υπολοιπους "50αρηδες" φίλους μου κ εσυ να ψαξεις κατι πιο αναλφρο για να μην κουραζεσαι και γ να ταυτισεις καλυτερα .... :P να σαι καλα

----------


## Miliva21

> Ο ιδανικός ειναι το προβλημα σε αυτες τις ηλικίες ο οποιος σαφώς δεν υπαρχει. Ειναι εξιδανικευμένος στη φαντασια. 
> Ο αληθινός ιδανικός δεν ερχεται στα ξαφνικα, θελει κόπο και θυσίες και καταλαβαινεις ποιος ειναι καποια στιγμη μεσα απο σχεσεις, οι οποίες πρωτα θα πρεπει να αλλάξουν και να ωριμάσουν εσενα. Οι ερωτικες σχεσεις ομως προϋποθέτουν και σεξ και το σεξ δεν σημαινει οτι βρηκες τον ανθρωπο σου και αν τελειώσει δεν σημαινει οτι σε πρόδωσε ουτε σε κορόιδεψε. 
> Η νοοτροπία αυτη οτι θα κανω σεξ με καποιον που πιθανως αργοτερα θα χωρίσουμε, αρα τζαμπα του εκατσα, ειναι λανθασμένη και υπερβολικά εγωιστική.


Εντελως συμφεροντολογικη είναι η άποψή του να μην κάνω σεξ επδ θα χωρίσω με τον άλλον....το σεξ δεν υπόσχεται ότι θα είσαι μαζί με τον άλλον γ πάντα....Αλλά το να προχωρήσω με κάποιον π δεν έχω καταλάβει αν μ αρεσει η Όχι και που δεν νιώθω και μια στοιχειώδη ασφάλεια επδ αυτός βιάζεται και για να μην θεωρώ ξενέρωτη κ φύγει πάει κοντρα στον αυτοσεβασμο μου .....
Στα υπόλοιπα περι "ιδανικού" συμφωνώ

----------


## Miliva21

Σε ευχαριστώ γ το σχόλιο σου προσπάθησες να παραθέσεις τη πλευρά των αντρών για να με βάλεις σε μια άλλη οπτική προκειμένου να καταλάβω πως σκέφτονται κάποιοι άντρες

----------


## Miliva21

Giorgos35 

Ναι.....είσαι ο μόνος θεωρώ που έχει καταλάβει απόλυτα αυτο που εννοώ και θέλω....

Πότε δεν είπα ότι είναι κακο το σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού εφόσον συμφωνηθεί από τους δύο κ εφόσον το θέλουν πραγματικά και δεν το κάνουν για τους "λάθος" λόγους...πχ να μη με παρεξηγήσει ο άλλος...να μη ξενερώσει....να μη φύγει...κτλ 

Εμένα πάντως προς το παρόν αυτό είναι κάτι π δεν μου βγαίνει και δεν θέλω 

Έλα όμως που οι άντρες εφόσον μπορούν να έχουν από το πρώτο ραντεβού αυτό π θέλουν γιατί να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν με κάποια π θα καθυστερήσει λίγο;;; εννοώ έχει γίνει τόσο φαστ φουντ το ερωτικό μεταξύ μας όπως όλα κινούνται τόσο γρήγορα σε αυτήν την εποχή....

Γιατί ο άλλος να κάτσει να ασχοληθεί μαζί μου αν βρει κάποια π θα του κάτσει από το πρώτο ραντεβού...χαζός ειναι;;

----------


## Miliva21

> Η γραφη σου μοιαζει για πολυ πιο ωριμης γυναικας! Οπως κι πολλων νεων συμφορμητων ! πολυ ευχαριστω πραμα! 
> Οπως ειπες, το θεμα ειναι δικο σου¨),αρα μην γραφω ξεκαρφωτα, στο θεμα σου λοιπον!
> Μιλιβα ! ειχες πωτες σου αναρωτηθει την ψυχολογικη κατασταση ανδρος περι τα 20-25 σαν θελησει να φλερταρει μια κοπελα?? Ας υποθεσουμε οτι καποιος σε γουσταρει πολυ! κι οτι ολο ψαχνει το θαρρος που θα τον σπρωξει να σου ζητησει να βρεθειτε! για φαντασου τον να κουβεντιαζει για εσενα με τους φιλους του, να του λενε ιδεες πως θα σε πλησιασει,να προσπαθει να μαντεψει το τι θα σου αρεσει! να ψαχνει με τι λογια να σου "χαιδεψει"τα αφτια σου? για μπες για λιγο στην θεση του! ειδικα την στιγμη που θα εχει παρει την αποφαση για τα πολυποθητα βηματα ! κι να τυχη να εισαι εσυ σε κακη μερα! να τον "στειλεις"! ειτε επειδη δεν σου αρεσει ειτε ειχες νευρα! Εχεις πωτες σου αναρωτηθει το σοκ που θ περασει εκεινη την στιγμη? το ψυχολογικο τραυμα? αν τον επλασε ο Θεος "ευαισθητουλη"? 
> Υ.Γ. Δεν μηλω ειδικα για σενα, το λεω ως παραδηγμα μην παρεξηγηθεις! 
> Η απογοητευση που θα νιωσει αυτος ο ανδρας εκεινη την στιγμη! το πως θα ειναι στα ματια των φιλων του σαν θα μαθουν την αποτυχια του ! την πικρη γευση που θα γεμησει εκεινη την ωρα το σφιγμενο του στομαχι δεν την φανταζεσαι ουτε σε εφιαλτη σου Μιλβα!Προσπαθωντας λοιπον να αποφυγει αυτην την ψυχοφθορα εμπειρια ,στην επομενη κοπελα που θα του αρεσει θα παει με αλλο τροπο! θα βαλει συναισθηματικες ασπιδες! θα προσπαθησει να ειναι υποκρητικος , θ καμει μια σχετικη ερευνα μαθενωντας τι σου αρεσει !κι ακομα κι αν αυτου δεν του αρεσει θα προσποιηθει! ,θα φερθει οπως εσυ θα ηθελες κι οχι οπως του βγαινει, θα σε πλησιασει με λογια που θες να ακουσεις κι οχι με λογια που θα επρεπε να ακουσεις !
> Το παραπανω αγορι ειμουν καπωτες και εγω! Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο πονο ειχα μεσα στα σωθηκαμου σαν δεν αρεσε ο αληθινος εαυτος μου! ποσο ξενερωμα ετρωγα οταν καταλαβαινα οτι με παραμηθακια θα μπορουσα να καμω τις φαντασιωσεις μου πραγματικοτης! Παρα ταυτα ομως η πικρα παρεμενε ! ξενερωνα σαν καταλαβαινα οτι η κοπελα που ειχα απεναντιμου και μου ειχε γινει η μουσα των συναισθηματων μου , το ποσο απογοητευτικη ηταν! 
> Θελω να πω οτι σαν νεος κι εγω μειτε λογο κληρονομικοτητας , μειτε λογο ευαισθησιας του βιοχημικου νευρολογηκου συστηματος του εγκεφαλου μου! Ρ. υπηρξα αρκετα ευαισθητος εξου και η βαρια καταθλιψη ,ναρκωτικα κι αλλες ατυχες παρενεργειες ,αυτοκαταστροφικης τασεως με εκαναν να επυθημω να ειμαι πιο σκληρος! να "αμυνομαι" ψυχολογικα σε τετοιες συνθηκες! με αποτελεσμα να κρυβω τον πραγματικο μου χαρακτηρα! κι να νομιζει η οποια λεγαμενη οτι ειμαι δυναμηκος!ισχυρος και οξης χαρακτηρας! 
> Για αυτο σου λεω Μιλβια! τα φενομενα μπορει να απατουν!


Σε ευχαριστώ γ το σχόλιο σου προσπάθησες να παραθέσεις τη πλευρά των αντρών για να με βάλεις σε μια άλλη οπτική προκειμένου να καταλάβω πως σκέφτονται κάποιοι άντρες

----------


## Miliva21

> Επειδή μιλάω αρκετο χρόνο με τη μιλιβα δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει κόμπλεξ ανωτερωτητας ούτε κατωτερότητας ούτε σνομπ....πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλει επιφανειακές σχέσεις που κάνουν οι συνομιλικοι της. του τύπου μου άρεσε το αγόρι βγήκα μαζί του έκανα σεξ είτε απτή πρώτη είτε απτή δεύτερη φορά και όπου μας βγάλει...θέλει κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό να αισθανθη κάτι πριν γίνει το σεξ πρέπει να πάρει αυτή τη (σπίθα)και να πει ναι αυτός είναι...είναι το αγόρι που με κάνει να νοιώθο όμορφα.μου βγάζει συναισθήματα αισθανόμαι ερωτευμένη..
> είμαι ευτυχισμένη όταν είμαι μαζί του
> Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να ενδώσει και απτή δεύτερη φορά που λέει ο λογος...όμως κάτι τέτοιο δεν το βρίκε στους συνομιλικους της..αφού το λέει κι όλας.
> Οι πιο πολλοί λένε τη ωραίο κολο έχει αυτή..οι άλλοι ζητάνε μετά απτό πρώτο ραντεβού μετά από ένα καφέ άντε πάμε να βγάλουμε να ματιά μας..οι άλλοι απτό δεύτερο ραντεβού...δεν λέω ότι είναι κακό αυτό λέω ότι της μιλίβα
> δεν της αρέσει αυτό.και δεν είναι θέμα σνομπ η όχι είναι θέμα το τη ζητάει ο κάθε άνθρωπος..


Ναι.....είσαι ο μόνος θεωρώ που έχει καταλάβει απόλυτα αυτο που εννοώ και θέλω....

Πότε δεν είπα ότι είναι κακο το σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού εφόσον συμφωνηθεί από τους δύο κ εφόσον το θέλουν πραγματικά και δεν το κάνουν για τους "λάθος" λόγους...πχ να μη με παρεξηγήσει ο άλλος...να μη ξενερώσει....να μη φύγει...κτλ 

Εμένα πάντως προς το παρόν αυτό είναι κάτι π δεν μου βγαίνει και δεν θέλω 

Έλα όμως που οι άντρες εφόσον μπορούν να έχουν από το πρώτο ραντεβού αυτό π θέλουν γιατί να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν με κάποια π θα καθυστερήσει λίγο;;; εννοώ έχει γίνει τόσο φαστ φουντ το ερωτικό μεταξύ μας όπως όλα κινούνται τόσο γρήγορα σε αυτήν την εποχή....

Γιατί ο άλλος να κάτσει να ασχοληθεί μαζί μου αν βρει κάποια π θα του κάτσει από το πρώτο ραντεβού...χαζός ειναι;;

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν καταφερα να διαβασω ολη την συζητηση..ειναι πολλα! 
> Εγω νομιζω πως καλα κανεις και είσαι εκλεκτικη. Γιατι να αναλωθεις εξαλλου σε ανουσιες σχεσεις.
> Γραψε μας λιγο και για τις προηγούμενες σου σχεσεις..Αν εχεις γραψει ηδη σορυ! 
> Συμφωνω με τα παιδια πως πρεπει να βρεις καποιον μεγαλυτερο. Παντως μην τα παρατας. Μην πας και στο αλλο ακρο. Μην αποξενωθεις. Εγραψες καπου για πλατωνικους ερωτες και φαντασιωσεις. Πολλες το κανουμε αυτο κι εγω μαζι. Απλα νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχει ο τέλειος-α αντρας - γυναικα. Οι πολλες φαντασιωσεις εχουν σαν αποτελεσματα να ανεβαζουμε υπερβολικά τον πηχη και να απογοητευομαστε αλλα και να τρομαζουμε τους αντρες.
> Υπομονη..υπαρχουν καλοι αντρες εξω.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A520F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σ ευχαριστώ γ την συμμετοχή σου...
Για το ερωτικό μου παρελθόν τώρα...

Στην εφηβεία μ ήμουν αρκετά "ανοιχτή" και "ευάλωτη" στο να ερωτευτώ κ έτσι γινόταν σε πλατωνικό επίπεδο πάντα (όχι επδ δεν το διεκδικησα) Αλλά από λάθος χειρισμούς κ από άλλους εξωτερικούς παράγοντες κ από τη στάση των άλλων π ήταν φλερτ μόνο για χαβαλέ...Ενώ εγώ τα έπαιρνα όλα κατάκαρδα κ πνιγομουν σε μια κουταλιά νερό....

Η πρώτη μου σχέση όπου έκανα τα πρώτα πρακτικά (προκαταρκτικά κ σεξ) ήρθε στο πρώτο έτος της σχολής μου με ένα συνομηλικο μου ...πολύ καλό παιδί κ ωριμο γ την ηλικία του ..ο οποίος έδειξε υπομονή μαζί μου κ μ εδωσε πραγματα....Αλλά κ μ έβγαλε πολύ έντονα απο νωρις μια ασφάλεια ....είχαμε σχέση ενάμιση χρόνο... ένιωθα δέσιμο και οικειότητα μαζί του Όμως ποτέ δεν ένιωσα "καψούρα" το σεξ δεν ήταν καλό (ημασταν και οι δυο απειροι και ηταν η πρωτη μας σοβαρη σχεση) ίσως και από το δικό μ φταίξιμο επδ ήμουν πολύ φοβισμένη κ επδ δεν το απολαμβανα.....
Εκτοτε φλερτάρω απλώς κ δεν έχω κάνει τπτ στο ερωτικό κομμάτι...
Προσωπικά δεν με θεωρώ καθόλου απελευθερωμένη προς το παρόν για να κάνω σεξ πολύ γρήγορα με κάποιον αφού γνωριστούμε .....Δεν έχω "ξεψαρωσει" σεξουαλικά ακόμα γ αυτό έχω ανάγκη να μ βγαλει λιγη ασφάλεια κ να μην βιαστεί από το πρώτο πχ ραντεβού να μ ζητήσει σεξ γτ θα μπλόκαρω ...
Αυτά...

Θέλω να συμπληρώσω πως με κάνουν να νιώθει και εξωγήινη πχ όταν μ λένε εμμέσως ποτέ θ το κάνουμε η κ άμεσα ενώ ξέρω τον αλλο μόνο 2 ώρες ....δν είναι κ για μένα ευχάριστο..νιώθω πως εγώ έχω το "πρόβλημα" π δν ανταποκρίνομαι τόσο άμεσα.....

----------


## GoldenM

> Εντελως συμφεροντολογικη είναι η άποψή του να μην κάνω σεξ επδ θα χωρίσω με τον άλλον....το σεξ δεν υπόσχεται ότι θα είσαι μαζί με τον άλλον γ πάντα....Αλλά το να προχωρήσω με κάποιον π δεν έχω καταλάβει αν μ αρεσει η Όχι και που δεν νιώθω και μια στοιχειώδη ασφάλεια επδ αυτός βιάζεται και για να μην θεωρώ ξενέρωτη κ φύγει πάει κοντρα στον αυτοσεβασμο μου .....
> Στα υπόλοιπα περι "ιδανικού" συμφωνώ


Καλή μου,

Θα σου γράψω με πάρα πολύ αγάπη και πολύ καλή διάθεση ως προς το πρόσωπο σου.

Αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι ως ώριμη. Ένα χαρακτηριστικό της ωριμότητας είναι η αυτογνωσία. Δηλαδή ξέρω ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ και ξέρω ΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ. Αν το επιτύχω αυτό ξέρω και αν ο άνθρωπος που έχω απέναντι μου, μου αρέσει ή όχι. Αν δεν έχω καταλάβει αν μου αρέσει ή όχι ο άλλος άνθρωπος, μάλλον καλή μου δεν είμαι ακόμα τόσο ώριμος όσο ίσως νομίζω.

Όταν ζητήσω από μια γυναίκα να βγούμε για ένα ραντεβού, της έχω κάνει σαφές ότι μου αρέσει ως γυναίκα και επιθυμώ να την γνωρίσω περαιτέρω, ώστε να εκφράσω το ερωτικό μου ενδιαφέρον σε εκείνη. Αν λοιπόν μια γυναίκα αποδεχτεί την πρόταση μου για να βγούμε έξω, το ερμηνεύω ότι καταρχήν της αρέσω και εγώ και δεν είμαι ερωτικά αδιάφορος σε εκείνη. Αν η γυναίκα μου πει ξαφνικά ότι δεν ξέρω αν μου αρέσεις, θεωρώ ότι με εμπαίζει και δεν συνεχίζω μαζί της. Με δεδομένο λοιπόν ότι το υπάρχει αμοιβαίο ενδιαφέρον και έλξη προσέρχομαι στο πρώτο ραντεβού. 
Αν τα πράγματα πάνε καλά, θα υπάρξει και δεύτερο ραντεβού όπου θα γνωριστούμε ακόμα περισσότερο. Αν δεν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα και στο δεύτερο ραντεβού, με δεδομένο ότι είμαστε ενήλικες οι οποίοι έχουν καταστήσει αμοιβαία σαφές ότι υπάρχει ερωτική έλξη αναμεταξύ τους (αλλιώς γιατί δέχτηκαν αν βγουν σε δύο ραντεβού), οδηγούμαστε στο τρίτο ραντεβού.
Από το τρίτο ραντεβού και μετά, περιμένω να αναπτυχθεί κάποια (έστω μικρή) ερωτική οικειότητα (αγγίγματα, αγκαλιά, αμοιβαία ερωτική ατμόσφαιρα, αμοιβαία διάθεση για περαιτέρω ένωση κλπ). Για εμένα αυτό το βήμα (η ανάπτυξη μιας ερωτικής οικειότητας - ατμόσφαιρας) είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη. Ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί έχω κάνει σαφές πριν ακόμα ζητήσω το πρώτο ραντεβού, ότι βλέπω την γυναίκα ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ!!! Μου αρέσει και διεκδικώ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ρόλο στη ζωή της, ως ΕΡΩΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ της. Φυσικά αν καταφέρουμε να τα πάμε καλά στα δύο πρώτα ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ - ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΚΑ ραντεβού.

Και μια ακόμα συμβουλή καλή μου. Στη ζωή ότι δίνουμε παίρνουμε. Προσπάθησε να αναλύεις λιγότερο και να ζεις περισσότερο. Να είσαι ειλικρινείς και ξεκάθαρη στις προθέσεις σου. Αν ένας νεαρός άντρας σου ζητήσει να βγείτε, ρώτα τον εαυτό σου και απάντησε αν σου αρέσει αυτός ο άντρας. Αν όχι ή αν δεν είσαι σίγουρη, μην βγαίνεις μαζί του. Όταν αποδέχεσαι την πρόσκληση του χωρίς να έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα σου το πως τον βλέπεις, λογικό είναι να οδηγηθείς σε απογοητεύσεις. 
Βέβαια καλή μου, οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι πολλοί άντρες (όχι όμως όλοι) έχουμε γίνει πολύ κοιμισμένοι. Πηγαίνει ο άλλος και ενώ βλέπει ερωτικά μια κοπέλα, της λέει :"Θέλεις να βγούμε". Χωρίς να έχει κάνει σαφές σε εκείνη ότι την βλέπει ερωτικά. Ε μετά τι να σου κάνουν οι κοπέλες, δικαίως μπερδεύονται...

Κλέινοντας, θέλω να σου ξεκαθαρίσω ότι είμαι απόλυτα θετικά κείμενος προς εσένα. Ζήσε την ζωή σου και μην βιάζεσαι να μεγαλώσεις. Πίστεψε με, θα γίνεις και 30 και 40 και εύχομαι και πολύ παραπάνω. Είσαι νέα ακόμα, αποδέξου ότι στην ηλικιακό target group που βρίσκεσαι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να συναντήσεις και ανωριμότητα. Εδώ υπάρχει ανωριμότητα σε πολύ μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες...

Να περνάς όμορφα....

----------


## Kostas_14

> Φίλε μου....
> Καταρχάς πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό π έγραψες πως αντιμετωπίζω με απεχθεια τους αλλους ...Αυτό π είπα είναι ότι έχω αναπτύξει αυτοαμυνες προς όσους φλερτάρουν με εντελώς εγωιστικούς σκοπους κ με στόχο να πληγώσουν....Γτ σόρρυ π θα στο πω Αλλά πολλοί το κάνουν αυτό κ ιδίως θεωρώ οι μικρότεροι άντρες σε ηλικία που ακόμα ψάχνονται... και ειναι πιο χαλαροί ...και δεν έχουν καταλασταλαξει κ προσπαθούν να αποκτήσουν αυτοπεποίθηση και να πάρουν επιβεβαίωση για να δημιουργήσουν την ταυτότητα τους...και προκειμένου να γίνει αυτό είναι πιο ευάλωτοι στην άποψη του κοινωνικού τους περιγυρου πχ φίλοι κ έτσι είναι πιο εύκολο να έχουν συμπεριφορές του στυλ..να τη πέσω σε αυτή να το πω στους φιλους μου πόσο αντρας ειμαι....να φτύσω αυτή για να δείξω πόσο ουαου ειμαι και με θέλουν όλες .....κτλ κτλ....και μη πεις ότι δεν ισχύουν αυτά γτ σημαίνει ότι ήρθες από άλλο πλανήτη...
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά δεν θεωρώ πως όλοι οι συνομήλικοι μ είναι ανώριμοι ούτε όλοι οι μεγάλοι ότι είναι ώριμοι...Όμως καλώς ή κακώς η πλειοψηφια είναι έτσι...είναι ανώριμοι....Κ όχι επδ είναι βλάκες...Αλλά επδ δεν αναλύουν ....Δεν έχουν κριτική σκέψη και τρώνε αμάσητα ότι τους πλασάρουν στα ΜΜΕ κ μιμούνται τους φιλούς τους χωρίς να σκέφτονται αν αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι σωστή η Όχι.....(αν εσύ ανήκεις στη μειοψηφία και είσαι πιο ώριμος από την ηλικία σου τότε μπράβο σ)
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι εγώ είμαι η καλύτερη όμως όπως είπες κ εσύ ....όντως σκέφτομαι πιο ώριμα γ αυτό σ θυμίσω 50αρα ......κ δν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι καλο η κακο παμτως οριζει κατα καποιον τροπο την επικοινωνια μ με τους αλλους ....Στο σχολείο δν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω με τα άλλα παιδιά γτ σκεφτόμασταν εντελώς διαφορετικά.....ήμουν πιο ευαίσθητη κ οι καθηγητες μ μου ελγαν οτι ειμαι πιο ώριμη από την ηλικία μου...τι να κάνω αφού έτσι όντως ειναι;;;; να αλλαξω ;;; δεν θελω κ σ όποιον αρέσω....
> 
> Όμως το γεγονός ότι θεωρώ πως είναι πιο ώριμη δεν σημαίνει ότι πιστεύω ότι είμαι η έξυπνη π μπορεί να κάνει τους άντρες ότι θέλει...οπως εβγαλες μονο σ το στμπερασμα ....αλίμονο...αν ήταν έτσι θα έπαιζα τους άντρες κομπολόι τώρα χαχα...
> Ούτε θεωρώ ότι ταίριαζω με έναν άντρα 37 χρόνων πχ γιατί μπορεί να σκέφτομαι λίγο πιο ώριμα Αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρακτικά έχω την εμπειρία ενός 37αρη...Αυτός έχει ζήσει τη ζωή περισσότερο...Κ ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι κάτι πολύ θεωρητικό σε αντίθεση με τις έμπειριες και τη τριβή με την έξω κόσμο π έχει ένας μεγαλύτερος από μένα κ Όχι εγώ.....
> ...


 Μίλιβα, πως γίνεται από ένα-δύο ποστ μου, να απορρίπτεις τις απόψεις μου;; Δεν με ξέρεις και δεν σε ξέρω, αλλά ξέρω από την ηλικία των 23. Ε ναι, σύμφωνα με την ηλικία σου, μοιάζεις για πολύ μεγαλύτερη, όχι τόσο στο θέμα των απόψεων, όσο στο ερωτικό κομμάτι. Εντάξει σου είπα ξανά συγνώμη, αν σε πείραξαν τόσο, αλλά είπες πως θέλεις να μάθεις τα ελαττώματά σου και στα επισήμανα ίσως με λάθος λέξεις, αλλά στα επισήμανα κυρίως για εσένα. Δεν είμαι γενικά ο τύπος που κατηγορώ κόσμο, πόσο μάλλον άγνωστο κόσμο, αλλά εσύ μόλις είδες ότι είμαι 21, με έβαλες στην "καραντίνα" των σκέψεών σου, με το ταμπελάκι "μαλάκας ανώριμος 21χρονος".

Δεν θα αποδείξω σε εσένα ή στον οποιοδήποτε άλλον την αξία μου, την ξέρω εγώ και αυτό έχει σημασία. Δεν θα αποδείξω πως είμαι από τους άριστους στην σχολή μου, γιατί το ξέρω εγώ και οι καθηγητές, το ίδιο στον κοινωνικό τομέα (έχω 3 καλούς φίλους, που ξέρω ότι είναι φίλοι μου πραγματικοί και το έχουν αποδείξει στα πιο δύσκολα, που άλλος μπορεί και να έφευγε), λοιπόν είμαι περήφανος για όλα αυτά και ναι θεωρώ κομπλεξικό το να απορρίπτεις την γενιά σου και το ξέρεις και εσύ κατά βάθος, μιας και ανήκω και εγώ μέσα σε αυτήν. 

Ξανά λέω πως ακόμα και το "κομπλεξική" μην το εκλαμβάνεις ως απειλή και μη σηκώνεις τοίχους γύρω σου. Ο έξυπνος άνθρωπος ή μάλλον ο ώριμος, δεν είναι μόνο να γράφει κατεβατά με απόψεις που οκ έχουν μια βάση ωριμότητας, αλλά κυρίως είναι αυτός που ακούει και μαθαίνει από τα λάθη του και ευτυχώς το έχω αυτό το προσόν. Δεν είμαι ο τέλειος, έχω κάνει λάθη και κάνω κάθε μέρα και θα συνεχίσω να κάνω, αλλά το καλό είναι να τα καταλαβαίνουμε. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μια έξυπνη κοπέλα σαν και εσένα, έμεινε στην φράση μου"50αρα συνταξιούχο" και όχι στα υπόλοιπα. 

Είναι σαν να ψάχνεις την απειλή μέσα στα λεγόμενα του άλλου, για να αποδείξεις ότι όντως κάποιος σε μέμφεται. Από μέρους μου, έχεις τον λόγο μου, ότι δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με εσένα, αφού δεν θέλεις, απλά να ξέρεις πως σημασία δεν έχει να μας "χαϊδεύει" τα αυτιά ο άλλος, αλλά να διορθωνόμαστε και πιστεύω πως αυτή είναι η πραγματική εξυπνάδα-ωριμότητα. Χαίρομαι όμως που έχουμε ένα κοινό και οι δυο μας, μας αντιμετώπιζαν στο σχολείο ως τους παράξενους του σχολείου. Ασχολούμουν στο σχολείο, με πράγματα που δεν είχαν κανένα νόημα για τα παιδιά, πχ. μου άρεσε η φιλοσοφία και ακόμη μου αρέσει, μου άρεσε να φτιάχνω δικά μου κόμικ έξυπνα και πολλά άλλα, πράγματα που ακόμη έπαιζαν οι συμμαθητές μου "μήλα" (ελπίζω να τα θυμάσαι :P), εγώ διάβαζα στην βιβλιοθήκη και μου άρεσε όσο τίποτα άλλο. 

Τεσπα για να μην σε ζαλίζω, έχεις τον λόγο μου ότι δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με εσένα, απλά θέλω να ξέρεις ότι με αδικείς ως άνθρωπο, αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχω να αποδείξω και τίποτα, εφόσον ξέρω την αξία μου, ως άνθρωπος και ως φοιτητής και ως φίλος κλπ. Καλή συνέχεια και ελπίζω να βρεθεί μια λύση στο θέμα σου. Να είσαι καλά και εσύ :)

----------


## elis

40 τονουσ βιολογικα γιωργο του χρονου δε θα ειναι βιολογικα αρα 80 τονουσ εχω βγαλει οφσαιντ τρεισ γερουσ

----------


## Miliva21

> Μίλιβα, πως γίνεται από ένα-δύο ποστ μου, να απορρίπτεις τις απόψεις μου;; Δεν με ξέρεις και δεν σε ξέρω, αλλά ξέρω από την ηλικία των 23. Ε ναι, σύμφωνα με την ηλικία σου, μοιάζεις για πολύ μεγαλύτερη, όχι τόσο στο θέμα των απόψεων, όσο στο ερωτικό κομμάτι. Εντάξει σου είπα ξανά συγνώμη, αν σε πείραξαν τόσο, αλλά είπες πως θέλεις να μάθεις τα ελαττώματά σου και στα επισήμανα ίσως με λάθος λέξεις, αλλά στα επισήμανα κυρίως για εσένα. Δεν είμαι γενικά ο τύπος που κατηγορώ κόσμο, πόσο μάλλον άγνωστο κόσμο, αλλά εσύ μόλις είδες ότι είμαι 21, με έβαλες στην "καραντίνα" των σκέψεών σου, με το ταμπελάκι "μαλάκας ανώριμος 21χρονος".
> 
> Δεν θα αποδείξω σε εσένα ή στον οποιοδήποτε άλλον την αξία μου, την ξέρω εγώ και αυτό έχει σημασία. Δεν θα αποδείξω πως είμαι από τους άριστους στην σχολή μου, γιατί το ξέρω εγώ και οι καθηγητές, το ίδιο στον κοινωνικό τομέα (έχω 3 καλούς φίλους, που ξέρω ότι είναι φίλοι μου πραγματικοί και το έχουν αποδείξει στα πιο δύσκολα, που άλλος μπορεί και να έφευγε), λοιπόν είμαι περήφανος για όλα αυτά και ναι θεωρώ κομπλεξικό το να απορρίπτεις την γενιά σου και το ξέρεις και εσύ κατά βάθος, μιας και ανήκω και εγώ μέσα σε αυτήν. 
> 
> Ξανά λέω πως ακόμα και το "κομπλεξική" μην το εκλαμβάνεις ως απειλή και μη σηκώνεις τοίχους γύρω σου. Ο έξυπνος άνθρωπος ή μάλλον ο ώριμος, δεν είναι μόνο να γράφει κατεβατά με απόψεις που οκ έχουν μια βάση ωριμότητας, αλλά κυρίως είναι αυτός που ακούει και μαθαίνει από τα λάθη του και ευτυχώς το έχω αυτό το προσόν. Δεν είμαι ο τέλειος, έχω κάνει λάθη και κάνω κάθε μέρα και θα συνεχίσω να κάνω, αλλά το καλό είναι να τα καταλαβαίνουμε. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μια έξυπνη κοπέλα σαν και εσένα, έμεινε στην φράση μου"50αρα συνταξιούχο" και όχι στα υπόλοιπα. 
> 
> Είναι σαν να ψάχνεις την απειλή μέσα στα λεγόμενα του άλλου, για να αποδείξεις ότι όντως κάποιος σε μέμφεται. Από μέρους μου, έχεις τον λόγο μου, ότι δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με εσένα, αφού δεν θέλεις, απλά να ξέρεις πως σημασία δεν έχει να μας "χαϊδεύει" τα αυτιά ο άλλος, αλλά να διορθωνόμαστε και πιστεύω πως αυτή είναι η πραγματική εξυπνάδα-ωριμότητα. Χαίρομαι όμως που έχουμε ένα κοινό και οι δυο μας, μας αντιμετώπιζαν στο σχολείο ως τους παράξενους του σχολείου. Ασχολούμουν στο σχολείο, με πράγματα που δεν είχαν κανένα νόημα για τα παιδιά, πχ. μου άρεσε η φιλοσοφία και ακόμη μου αρέσει, μου άρεσε να φτιάχνω δικά μου κόμικ έξυπνα και πολλά άλλα, πράγματα που ακόμη έπαιζαν οι συμμαθητές μου "μήλα" (ελπίζω να τα θυμάσαι :P), εγώ διάβαζα στην βιβλιοθήκη και μου άρεσε όσο τίποτα άλλο. 
> 
> Τεσπα για να μην σε ζαλίζω, έχεις τον λόγο μου ότι δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με εσένα, απλά θέλω να ξέρεις ότι με αδικείς ως άνθρωπο, αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχω να αποδείξω και τίποτα, εφόσον ξέρω την αξία μου, ως άνθρωπος και ως φοιτητής και ως φίλος κλπ. Καλή συνέχεια και ελπίζω να βρεθεί μια λύση στο θέμα σου. Να είσαι καλά και εσύ :)


Τι εννοείς ότι απορρίπτω τις απόψεις σου;
Όχι στο ερωτικό κομμάτι δεν είναι τόσο ώριμη...Ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι συγκροτημένος απλά...
Δεν σου ζήτησα να μου πεις συγνωμη...Έτσι είναι...σε κάποιους μπορεί να φαίνομαι μεγαλυτερη από όσο είμαι φυσικά και το αναγνωρίζω και είπα ότι σέβομαι την άποψη σου...Φυσικά και σημασία δν έχει το να σου χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά εξάλλου όπως σ έγραψα είναι εδώ γ να δω και τα αρνητικά....συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι σε μερικούς μπορεί να ξενιζει ο πιο συγκροτημένος τρόπος σκέψης κ να ψάχνουν κάτι πιο χαλαρο ανάλαφρο χωρίς πολύ βάθος γτ δεν θέλουν να μπαίνουν σε προβληματισμούς...είναι που είναι εποχές δύσκολες δεν θέλουν να είναι και με ατομα που τους κάνουν να σκέφτονται παραπανω......Έχουμε γίνει και λίγο βολεψακηδες ψάχνουμε το απλό και όχι το πολυσύνθετο γ να σπάνε τα κεφαλια ...

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που διαφωνούμε;;;

Συμφωνώ ότι ώριμος άνθρωπος δεν ειναι μονο αυτός π γράφει κατεβατα....είπα απλά ότι ο τρόπος σκέψης μ είναι πιο αναλυτικός από την ηλικία μου αυτό κ μόνο...Αυτό δλδ που πρόσεξες κ εσύ...

Δεν νμζ ότι σε αδικω γτ δεν μπήκα καν στη διαδικασία να σε ψυχολογησω ούτε όπως λες να σε κατηγορήσω....κτ μάλλον παρερμηνευσες από όσα είπα....
Ζήτημα δν είναι να μην ασχοληθείς μαζί μου είναι ανοιχτό το θρεντ γ όποιον θέλει να με βοηθήσει κ λαμβάνω υπόψη μου όλες τις γνώμες ....απλά όσο γντ να μην παρεξηγούμαστε Αλλά να επικοινωνούμε....

----------


## elis

Μιλιβακι βρηκαμε γαμπρο

----------


## little

> Καλή μου,
> 
> Θα σου γράψω με πάρα πολύ αγάπη και πολύ καλή διάθεση ως προς το πρόσωπο σου.
> 
> Αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι ως ώριμη. Ένα χαρακτηριστικό της ωριμότητας είναι η αυτογνωσία. Δηλαδή ξέρω ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ και ξέρω ΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ. Αν το επιτύχω αυτό ξέρω και αν ο άνθρωπος που έχω απέναντι μου, μου αρέσει ή όχι. Αν δεν έχω καταλάβει αν μου αρέσει ή όχι ο άλλος άνθρωπος, μάλλον καλή μου δεν είμαι ακόμα τόσο ώριμος όσο ίσως νομίζω.
> 
> Όταν ζητήσω από μια γυναίκα να βγούμε για ένα ραντεβού, της έχω κάνει σαφές ότι μου αρέσει ως γυναίκα και επιθυμώ να την γνωρίσω περαιτέρω, ώστε να εκφράσω το ερωτικό μου ενδιαφέρον σε εκείνη. Αν λοιπόν μια γυναίκα αποδεχτεί την πρόταση μου για να βγούμε έξω, το ερμηνεύω ότι καταρχήν της αρέσω και εγώ και δεν είμαι ερωτικά αδιάφορος σε εκείνη. Αν η γυναίκα μου πει ξαφνικά ότι δεν ξέρω αν μου αρέσεις, θεωρώ ότι με εμπαίζει και δεν συνεχίζω μαζί της. Με δεδομένο λοιπόν ότι το υπάρχει αμοιβαίο ενδιαφέρον και έλξη προσέρχομαι στο πρώτο ραντεβού. 
> Αν τα πράγματα πάνε καλά, θα υπάρξει και δεύτερο ραντεβού όπου θα γνωριστούμε ακόμα περισσότερο. Αν δεν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα και στο δεύτερο ραντεβού, με δεδομένο ότι είμαστε ενήλικες οι οποίοι έχουν καταστήσει αμοιβαία σαφές ότι υπάρχει ερωτική έλξη αναμεταξύ τους (αλλιώς γιατί δέχτηκαν αν βγουν σε δύο ραντεβού), οδηγούμαστε στο τρίτο ραντεβού.
> Από το τρίτο ραντεβού και μετά, περιμένω να αναπτυχθεί κάποια (έστω μικρή) ερωτική οικειότητα (αγγίγματα, αγκαλιά, αμοιβαία ερωτική ατμόσφαιρα, αμοιβαία διάθεση για περαιτέρω ένωση κλπ). Για εμένα αυτό το βήμα (η ανάπτυξη μιας ερωτικής οικειότητας - ατμόσφαιρας) είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη. Ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί έχω κάνει σαφές πριν ακόμα ζητήσω το πρώτο ραντεβού, ότι βλέπω την γυναίκα ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ!!! Μου αρέσει και διεκδικώ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ρόλο στη ζωή της, ως ΕΡΩΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ της. Φυσικά αν καταφέρουμε να τα πάμε καλά στα δύο πρώτα ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ - ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΚΑ ραντεβού.
> ...


Εσύ εισαι ο ανώριμος λοιπόν! Το κομπλεξ ειναι δικό σου απλώς δεν πιστεύεις πως έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες κάποια να ενδιαφέρεται για σένα και φοβάσαι μη τυχόν και σε "εκμεταλλευτούν"και κεράσεις κανα καφεδάκι και δεν πάρεις αντάλλαγμα ή απλώς βγήκε η άλλη για να περάσει την ώρα της.
Ωριμότητα δεν δείχνει το πόσο γρήγορα κάνεις σεξ. Βρες πιο πειστικά επιχειρήματα.
Εδώ υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που ήταν επι χρόνια φίλοι και τελικά τους βγήκε το ερωτικό κάποια στιγμή και παντρεύτηκαν.
Για να δεις αν όντως ταιριάζεις για κάτι σοβαρό με τον άλλον θες ΧΡΟΝΟ. Αυτό ειναι το ώριμο. Αν θες να υπάρχει μόνο σεξουαλική έλξη και τίποτα παραπάνω τι να τον κάνεις τον χρόνο λογικό. Εσύ απλά θες σεξ και επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## GoldenM

> Εσύ εισαι ο ανώριμος λοιπόν! Το κομπλεξ ειναι δικό σου απλώς δεν πιστεύεις πως έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες κάποια να ενδιαφέρεται για σένα και φοβάσαι μη τυχόν και σε "εκμεταλλευτούν"και κεράσεις κανα καφεδάκι και δεν πάρεις αντάλλαγμα ή απλώς βγήκε η άλλη για να περάσει την ώρα της.
> Ωριμότητα δεν δείχνει το πόσο γρήγορα κάνεις σεξ. Βρες πιο πειστικά επιχειρήματα.
> Εδώ υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που ήταν επι χρόνια φίλοι και τελικά τους βγήκε το ερωτικό κάποια στιγμή και παντρεύτηκαν.
> Για να δεις αν όντως ταιριάζεις για κάτι σοβαρό με τον άλλον θες ΧΡΟΝΟ. Αυτό ειναι το ώριμο. Αν θες να υπάρχει μόνο σεξουαλική έλξη και τίποτα παραπάνω τι να τον κάνεις τον χρόνο λογικό. Εσύ απλά θες σεξ και επιβεβαίωση.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ που με την ποιότητα του γραπτού σου λόγου, μου αποκαλύπτεις πόσα θέματα έχεις να επιλύσεις με τον εαυτό σου. Άλλωστε αναγνώσαμε και προηγούμενα μηνύματα σου όπου η επιθετικότητα και η εμπάθεια σου προς τους άντρες μέλη του φόρουμ ήταν εξόφθαλμη.
Αλήθεια σε τι από όλα διαφωνείς; Γιατί ως άντρας πρέπει να αποδέχομαι ανεύθυνη συμπεριφορά από την όποια γυναίκα, ειδικά όταν είμαι απόλυτα ξεκάθαρος απέναντι της, τόσο ως προς τις επιθυμίες μου όσο και από το τι προσδοκώ από εκείνη;
Φυσικά είσαι ελεύθερη να επιλέξεις αν και πότε θα κάνεις σεξ. Αν διάβαζες όμως το μήνυμα μου με προσοχή θα έβλεπες ότι δεν μιλάω ακριβώς για σεξ αλλά για μια ξεκάθαρη ανάπτυξη έστω υποτυπώδους ερωτικής οικειότητας. Δηλαδή τι θα παριστάνουμε; Μήπως τα ξαδερφάκια;
Στο επιχείρημα σου για τον καφέ απλά γελάω. Ζώντας στο εξωτερικό, σε μια πολύ ακριβή πόλη, πίστεψε με το κόστος ενός ραντεβού (ανάμεσα σε ενήλικες) μόνο αμελητέο δεν είναι. Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια λοιπόν. Αλλά ακόμα και για έναν καφέ να ήταν, δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να τον παρέχω, εφόσον δεν καλύπτονται οι δικές μου ανάγκες και προσδοκίες. Οι οποίες από την αρχή γνωστοποιούνται.
Οι ώριμοι άνθρωποι φίλη μου είναι υπεύθυνοι για τις πράξεις τους. Δεν κρύβονται πίσω από τσιτάτα τύπου "δεν είμαι έτοιμη ακόμα". Το οποίο μπορεί και να ισχύει βέβαια. Όμως δεν είναι ο ρόλος μου να νταντέψω καμία γυναίκα. Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη (εσύ και η οποιαδήποτε άλλη κοπέλα) για να ανταποκριθείς στις απαιτήσεις μιας σχέση μεταξύ ενηλίκων, μην το κάνεις. Κανένας δεν θα σε κρίνει για αυτό.
Μην έχεις όμως την απαίτηση να επενδύσω τον χρόνο μου περισσότερο. Δεν θα το κάνω. Σχέση είναι δούναι και λαβείν. Και για να επενδύσω περισσότερο στην σχέση πρέπει να μπορώ να καλύπτονται οι ανάγκες μου για συντροφικότητα (και φυσικά για σεξ).
Συνέχισε να είσαι όσο επιθετική θέλεις λοιπόν. Η συμπεριφορά μας δεν χαρακτηρίζει κανέναν άλλον εκτός από εμάς τους ίδιους.

----------


## GoldenM

> Εσύ εισαι ο ανώριμος λοιπόν! Το κομπλεξ ειναι δικό σου απλώς δεν πιστεύεις πως έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες κάποια να ενδιαφέρεται για σένα και φοβάσαι μη τυχόν και σε "εκμεταλλευτούν"και κεράσεις κανα καφεδάκι και δεν πάρεις αντάλλαγμα ή απλώς βγήκε η άλλη για να περάσει την ώρα της.
> Ωριμότητα δεν δείχνει το πόσο γρήγορα κάνεις σεξ. Βρες πιο πειστικά επιχειρήματα.
> Εδώ υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που ήταν επι χρόνια φίλοι και τελικά τους βγήκε το ερωτικό κάποια στιγμή και παντρεύτηκαν.
> Για να δεις αν όντως ταιριάζεις για κάτι σοβαρό με τον άλλον θες ΧΡΟΝΟ. Αυτό ειναι το ώριμο. Αν θες να υπάρχει μόνο σεξουαλική έλξη και τίποτα παραπάνω τι να τον κάνεις τον χρόνο λογικό. Εσύ απλά θες σεξ και επιβεβαίωση.


Η πλάκα είναι ότι το μήνυμα σου είναι η επιτομή του γυναικοκεντρισμού.
Ένα ραντεβού εδώ κοστίζει 100 με 150 ευρώ. Αν αργήσεις και δεν μπορείς να επιστρέψεις με μετρό και πρέπει να πληρώσεις ταξί, τότε το κόστος ανεβαίνει πολλαπλώς. Μιλάμε για ραντεβού μεταξύ ενηλίκων. Όχι για ραντεβού μαθητών Γ Λυκείου!!! 
Αν λοιπόν η άλλη θέλει απλά να περάσει την ώρα της (με βάση το μήνυμα σου), ας καλύψει και το ανάλογο κόστος.
Όχι καφέ, ούτε πασατέμπο αν η γυναίκα δεν δείχνει σεβασμό και ωριμότητα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλή μου,
> 
> Θα σου γράψω με πάρα πολύ αγάπη και πολύ καλή διάθεση ως προς το πρόσωπο σου.
> 
> Αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι ως ώριμη. Ένα χαρακτηριστικό της ωριμότητας είναι η αυτογνωσία. Δηλαδή ξέρω ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ και ξέρω ΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ. Αν το επιτύχω αυτό ξέρω και αν ο άνθρωπος που έχω απέναντι μου, μου αρέσει ή όχι. 
> 
> 
> 
> Και μια ακόμα συμβουλή καλή μου. Στη ζωή ότι δίνουμε παίρνουμε. Προσπάθησε να αναλύεις λιγότερο και να ζεις περισσότερο. Να είσαι ειλικρινείς και ξεκάθαρη στις προθέσεις σου. Αν ένας νεαρός άντρας σου ζητήσει να βγείτε, ρώτα τον εαυτό σου και απάντησε αν σου αρέσει αυτός ο άντρας.


Σχετικά με αυτο που είπες έχεις ένα δίκιο....Δεν είπα ότι είναι ντε και καλα 
ώριμη και κατασταλαγμενη στις σχέσεις μου...είπα απλώς ότι αναλύω παραπανω και σκέφτομαι για την ηλικία μου....

Έχω πραγματικά μπερδευτεί γιατί ίσως περιμένω πολλά....εννοώντας πολλά..λέω ότι αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου δημιουργήσει έλξη ο άνθρωπος απέναντι μου και να με κάνει να θέλω να τον δω ξανά και να νιώθω όμορφα ....

Το ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν συμβαίνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις και ειναι δυσκολο γιατί υπάρχουν και τα ενδεχόμενα να "δυναμώσει" το ενδιαφέρον και σε μια σχέση που ξεκίνησε χλιαρά....το έχω ακούσει να συμβαίνει και αυτό....

Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι μια σχέση δεν μπορεί να έχει σεξ..Αυτό που είπα και τόνισα είναι ότι στη παρούσα φάση με μπλοκάρει κάποιος να το κάνει από πάρα πολύ νωρίς χωρίς να το ξέρω και επιτακτικά σαν να νιώθω ότι με "πιέζει" πράγμα που μου έχει συμβεί...Αυτό το διάστημα που ειμαι ελεύθερη ως επί το πλείστον...

----------


## elis

Αδερφε εσυ με τα 150 οι προσδοκιεσ μιασ γυναικασ ειναι να μην εξαρταται απο τον αντρα δεν ειναι το σεξ για να ξερεισ να μην πληρωνεισ τσαμπα εδω ελλαδα με δυο καφεδακια κι ενα κλαμπακι γινεται δουλεια δεν ειναι το θεμα μασ το ****** αυτα οταν ησουν μικροσ μεγαλονωντασ αλλαζει το θεματακι

----------


## elis

Οταν θα κανεισ οικογενεια εσυ πρεπει να εχεισ τα δικα σου χρηματα η γυναικα το ιδιο και το παιδι το ιδιο αν δεν εχετε τα δικα σασ χρηματα ο καθενασ και δεν λυνει ο καθενασ τα προβληματα του μονοσ μια μαλςκεια θα κανεισ τοσο απλο ειναι

----------


## GoldenM

> Αδερφε εσυ με τα 150 οι προσδοκιεσ μιασ γυναικασ ειναι να μην εξαρταται απο τον αντρα δεν ειναι το σεξ για να ξερεισ να μην πληρωνεισ τσαμπα εδω ελλαδα με δυο καφεδακια κι ενα κλαμπακι γινεται δουλεια δεν ειναι το θεμα μασ το ****** αυτα οταν ησουν μικροσ μεγαλονωντασ αλλαζει το θεματακι


Φίλε μου ζω στην Κεντρική Ευρώπη. Σε μια πολύ ακριβή πόλη (Μη ρωτήσεις ποια Πόλη). Τα ραντεβού εδώ κοστίζουν. Όπως και κάθε τι άλλωστε. Ξέρεις ποιο είναι όμως το καλό εδώ. Οι γυναίκες είναι πολύ ποιο ξεκάθαρες στις επιθυμίες τους. Όταν κάποια ενδιαφέρετε θα σου ανάψει πράσινο και όλα είναι OK. Αν όχι, στο δηλώνει άμεσα.
Δεν υπάρχει εδώ αυτή η απελπισία που ο άντρας πρέπει να προσπαθεί μέχρι η κοπέλα να νοιώσει έτοιμη ανεξάρτητα από τις δικές του ανάγκες και επιθυμίες.

----------


## elis

Θα στο πω απλα παιρνεισ εσυ 700 η γυναικα 500 και το παιδι 400 κανει ο καθενασ οτι θελει παρα να παιρνεισ εσυ 1600 κι ολοι να κρεμονται απο σενα

----------


## elis

Καλα κι εγω ειμαι αριστεροσ στην ελλαδα και πιστευω στην ισοτητα και την αξια των ανθρωπων

----------


## GoldenM

> Σχετικά με αυτο που είπες έχεις ένα δίκιο....Δεν είπα ότι είναι ντε και καλα 
> ώριμη και κατασταλαγμενη στις σχέσεις μου...είπα απλώς ότι αναλύω παραπανω και σκέφτομαι για την ηλικία μου....
> 
> Έχω πραγματικά μπερδευτεί γιατί ίσως περιμένω πολλά....εννοώντας πολλά..λέω ότι αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου δημιουργήσει έλξη ο άνθρωπος απέναντι μου και να με κάνει να θέλω να τον δω ξανά και να νιώθω όμορφα ....
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν συμβαίνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις και ειναι δυσκολο γιατί υπάρχουν και τα ενδεχόμενα να "δυναμώσει" το ενδιαφέρον και σε μια σχέση που ξεκίνησε χλιαρά....το έχω ακούσει να συμβαίνει και αυτό....
> 
> Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι μια σχέση δεν μπορεί να έχει σεξ..Αυτό που είπα και τόνισα είναι ότι στη παρούσα φάση με μπλοκάρει κάποιος να το κάνει από πάρα πολύ νωρίς χωρίς να το ξέρω και επιτακτικά σαν να νιώθω ότι με "πιέζει" πράγμα που μου έχει συμβεί...Αυτό το διάστημα που ειμαι ελεύθερη ως επί το πλείστον...


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σταδιακά θα βρεις έναν άνθρωπο, με την προσωπικότητα που θα σε γοητεύσει. Απλά είσαι λίγο μικρούλα ακόμα. Θα ωριμάσεις και βιολογικά και ερωτικά σταδιακά. Οι σχέσεις είναι και θέμα εμπειρίας.
Να σου πάνε όλα καλά...

----------


## little

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι το μήνυμα σου είναι η επιτομή του γυναικοκεντρισμού.
> Ένα ραντεβού εδώ κοστίζει 100 με 150 ευρώ. Αν αργήσεις και δεν μπορείς να επιστρέψεις με μετρό και πρέπει να πληρώσεις ταξί, τότε το κόστος ανεβαίνει πολλαπλώς. Μιλάμε για ραντεβού μεταξύ ενηλίκων. Όχι για ραντεβού μαθητών Γ Λυκείου!!! 
> Αν λοιπόν η άλλη θέλει απλά να περάσει την ώρα της (με βάση το μήνυμα σου), ας καλύψει και το ανάλογο κόστος.
> Όχι καφέ, ούτε πασατέμπο αν η γυναίκα δεν δείχνει σεβασμό και ωριμότητα.


Επομένως θεωρείς πως κερνάς και θες αντάλλαγμα. Ψάξε τότε για καμια ιερόδουλη και όχι για κοπέλα με αυτό το σκεπτικό!
Σου είπα πως ΕΣΥ έχεις τον φόβο πως δεν θα σε θέλει καμια και πως φοβάσαι ΕΣΥ μήπως και θέλει να περάσει την ώρα της. Ξέχασες τα ελληνικά σου;
Επίσης συνέχισε έτσι για να ξέρουμε να ξεχωρίζουμε ποιοι αξίζουν και ποιοι όχι! Καλά το πας.

----------


## little

> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σταδιακά θα βρεις έναν άνθρωπο, με την προσωπικότητα που θα σε γοητεύσει. Απλά είσαι λίγο μικρούλα ακόμα. Θα ωριμάσεις και βιολογικά και ερωτικά σταδιακά. Οι σχέσεις είναι και θέμα εμπειρίας.
> Να σου πάνε όλα καλά...


Οταν θα κάνεις σεξ απο το 1ο ραντεβου Μιλιβα θα σαι πλέον ωριμη και με ένα κάρο ΣΜΝ και θα καμαρώνεις. Τι αλλο θα διαβάσω εδώ μέσα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## GoldenM

> Επομένως θεωρείς πως κερνάς και θες αντάλλαγμα. Ψάξε τότε για καμια ιερόδουλη και όχι για κοπέλα με αυτό το σκεπτικό!
> Σου είπα πως ΕΣΥ έχεις τον φόβο πως δεν θα σε θέλει καμια και πως φοβάσαι ΕΣΥ μήπως και θέλει να περάσει την ώρα της. Ξέχασες τα ελληνικά σου;
> Επίσης συνέχισε έτσι για να ξέρουμε να ξεχωρίζουμε ποιοι αξίζουν και ποιοι όχι! Καλά το πας.


Έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα κοπέλα μου... Δεν θα συνεχίσω μαζί σου. Μια χαρά ευτελίζεις τον εαυτό σου χωρίς την δική μου συνεισφορά.
Μεγάλη μου χαρά που μου λες ότι δεν αξίζω. Θα το θεωρούσα πολύ προσβλητικό να άκουγα καλή κουβέντα από άτομο της δικής σου "ποιότητας".

----------


## giorgos35

> Giorgos35 
> 
> Ναι.....είσαι ο μόνος θεωρώ που έχει καταλάβει απόλυτα αυτο που εννοώ και θέλω....
> 
> Πότε δεν είπα ότι είναι κακο το σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού εφόσον συμφωνηθεί από τους δύο κ εφόσον το θέλουν πραγματικά και δεν το κάνουν για τους "λάθος" λόγους...πχ να μη με παρεξηγήσει ο άλλος...να μη ξενερώσει....να μη φύγει...κτλ 
> 
> Εμένα πάντως προς το παρόν αυτό είναι κάτι π δεν μου βγαίνει και δεν θέλω 
> 
> Έλα όμως που οι άντρες εφόσον μπορούν να έχουν από το πρώτο ραντεβού αυτό π θέλουν γιατί να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν με κάποια π θα καθυστερήσει λίγο;;; εννοώ έχει γίνει τόσο φαστ φουντ το ερωτικό μεταξύ μας όπως όλα κινούνται τόσο γρήγορα σε αυτήν την εποχή....
> ...


Αν είναι είναι χρυσοχόος και ξέρει να κάνει εκτίμηση τοτες θα κάτσει μαζί σου..
Αν είναι παλιατζής θα την κάνει αρων αρων

----------


## giorgos35

> Μιλιβακι βρηκαμε γαμπρο


Αυτό τώρα πως σου ηρθε ρε Έλις???

----------


## little

> Έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα κοπέλα μου... Δεν θα συνεχίσω μαζί σου. Μια χαρά ευτελίζεις τον εαυτό σου χωρίς την δική μου συνεισφορά.
> Μεγάλη μου χαρά που μου λες ότι δεν αξίζω. Θα το θεωρούσα πολύ προσβλητικό να άκουγα καλή κουβέντα από άτομο της δικής σου "ποιότητας".


Εγώ είδα πως εσύ ευτελίζεις τον εαυτό σου εδώ μέσα. Όλοι καταλάβαμε τι ψάχνεις και καλά κάνεις άμα θες αντικείμενα και όχι κοπέλα δικαίωμα σου. Αλλά αυτό που δεν δέχομαι με τίποτα ειναι να έρχεσαι και από πάνω να "συμβουλεύεις" την κοπέλα που ψάχνει σχέση αν διάβασες. Όχι να γίνει το αντικείμενο του καθενός.
Μην συνεχίσεις μαζί μου και μην συνεχίζεις γενικώς την προπαγάνδα σου! Τα προσωπικά σου κομπλεξ ας παραμείνουν προσωπικά.

----------


## little

> Αν είναι είναι χρυσοχόος και ξέρει να κάνει εκτίμηση τοτες θα κάτσει μαζί σου..
> Αν είναι παλιατζής θα την κάνει αρων αρων


Μπράβο τέτοια βοήθεια χρειάζεται η θεματοθέτρια. Ουσιαστική. Να καταλάβει τι αξίζει και να μην κάνει εκπτώσεις. Όποιος βιάζεται προφανώς και δεν σέβεται τους άλλους και ενδιαφέρεται να καλύψει τις δικές του προσωπικές ανάγκες.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Little αν βγαίναμε ενα ραντεβου και μιλούσες ετσι, ή θα το ληγαμε στο πρωτο ραντεβου η ισως αν ησουν ελκυστική εμφανισιακά να σου πρότεινα να πηγαιναμε ξενοδοχειο να βγάλουμε τα ματια μας και τελος.
Στη ζωη ο καθενας περνει αυτο που του αξιζει, θα το χωνέψεις μεγαλώνοντας.

Στη μιλιβα η σε αλλες κοπελες εδω μεσα γιατι δεν μιλαμε με επιθετικότητα και κανουμε ενα ωραιο διάλογο εστω και με διαφωνίες; Λογικα εσυ ξερεις πολλα, βλεπεις την προπαγάνδα και οτι θέλουμε να οδηγήσουμε πονηρά την μιλιβα και εσενα στο ανδρο της ακολασίας.

----------


## little

> Little αν βγαίναμε ενα ραντεβου και μιλούσες ετσι, ή θα το ληγαμε στο πρωτο ραντεβου η ισως αν ησουν ελκυστική εμφανισιακά να σου πρότεινα να πηγαιναμε ξενοδοχειο να βγάλουμε τα ματια μας και τελος.
> Στη ζωη ο καθενας περνει αυτο που του αξιζει, θα το χωνέψεις μεγαλώνοντας.
> 
> Στη μιλιβα η σε αλλες κοπελες εδω μεσα γιατι δεν μιλαμε με επιθετικότητα και κανουμε ενα ωραιο διάλογο εστω και με διαφωνίες; Λογικα εσυ ξερεις πολλα, βλεπεις την προπαγάνδα και οτι θέλουμε να οδηγήσουμε πονηρά την μιλιβα και εσενα στο ανδρο της ακολασίας.


Μα δεν θα έβγαινα ποτε μαζί σου με τον χαρακτήρα που έχεις, ακριβώς γιατί στην ζωή παίρνεις ότι αξίζεις! Δεν επιλέγεις ΕΣΥ δεν ειναι οι άνθρωποι ρουχα που τα επιλέγεις πληρώνεις και φεύγεις. Σε επιλέγουν και εκείνοι. Εσύ αν και μεγάλωσες ακόμα να μάθεις τα βασικά.

----------


## giorgos35

> *Little αν βγαίναμε ενα ραντεβου και μιλούσες ετσι, ή θα το ληγαμε στο πρωτο ραντεβου η ισως αν ησουν ελκυστική εμφανισιακά να σου πρότεινα να πηγαιναμε ξενοδοχειο να βγάλουμε τα ματια μας και τελος.*
> Στη ζωη ο καθενας περνει αυτο που του αξιζει, θα το χωνέψεις μεγαλώνοντας.
> 
> Στη μιλιβα η σε αλλες κοπελες εδω μεσα γιατι δεν μιλαμε με επιθετικότητα και κανουμε ενα ωραιο διάλογο εστω και με διαφωνίες; Λογικα εσυ ξερεις πολλα, βλεπεις την προπαγάνδα και οτι θέλουμε να οδηγήσουμε πονηρά την μιλιβα και εσενα στο ανδρο της ακολασίας.


Τι της λες ρε συ???πω θα γίνει Τούρκος η μάλλον Τουρκάλα..δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση φίλε να σου κάτσει και ο τελευταίος άνδρας πάνω στη γη να εισουν...

----------


## little

> Τι της λες ρε συ???πω θα γίνει Τούρκος η μάλλον Τουρκάλα..δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση φίλε να σου κάτσει και ο τελευταίος άνδρας πάνω στη γη να εισουν...


Καλά ΘΕΟΣ !!!

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλά ΘΕΟΣ !!!


Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι θεός απλή λογική είναι...

----------


## Miliva21

[QUOTE=GeorgeGr1;1019393]θέλουμε να οδηγήσουμε πονηρά την μιλιβα και εσενα στο ανδρο της ακολασίας.[/QUOTΕ]

Χαχαχα αυτό σίγουρα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σχετικά με αυτο που είπες έχεις ένα δίκιο....Δεν είπα ότι είναι ντε και καλα 
> ώριμη και κατασταλαγμενη στις σχέσεις μου...είπα απλώς ότι αναλύω παραπανω και σκέφτομαι για την ηλικία μου....
> 
> Έχω πραγματικά μπερδευτεί γιατί ίσως περιμένω πολλά....εννοώντας πολλά..λέω ότι αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου δημιουργήσει έλξη ο άνθρωπος απέναντι μου και να με κάνει να θέλω να τον δω ξανά και να νιώθω όμορφα ....
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν συμβαίνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις και ειναι δυσκολο γιατί υπάρχουν και τα ενδεχόμενα να "δυναμώσει" το ενδιαφέρον και σε μια σχέση που ξεκίνησε χλιαρά....το έχω ακούσει να συμβαίνει και αυτό....
> 
> Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι μια σχέση δεν μπορεί να έχει σεξ..Αυτό που είπα και τόνισα είναι ότι στη παρούσα φάση με μπλοκάρει κάποιος να το κάνει από πάρα πολύ νωρίς χωρίς να το ξέρω και επιτακτικά σαν να νιώθω ότι με "πιέζει" πράγμα που μου έχει συμβεί...Αυτό το διάστημα που ειμαι ελεύθερη ως επί το πλείστον...


Δηλαδή,αν κατάλαβα καλά,θες να είναι πολύ σημαντικός στη ζωή σου αυτός με τον οποίο θα είστε μαζί.
Και να ζήσετε κάτι ωραίο,κ να εχει την δυνατότητα να σε κάνει να ξεχάσει κάτι που μπορεί να σε βασανίζει κλπ.
Να είναι παρών σε μια δύσκολη στιγμή δηλαδή.
Αν κάνω λάθος,με διορθώνεις.

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=GeorgeGr1;1019393]Little αν βγαίναμε ενα ραντεβου και μιλούσες ετσι, ή θα το ληγαμε στο πρωτο ραντεβου η ισως αν ησουν ελκυστική εμφανισιακά να σου πρότεινα να πηγαιναμε ξενοδοχειο να βγάλουμε τα ματια μας και τελος.
Στη ζωη ο καθενας περνει αυτο που του αξιζει, θα το χωνέψεις μεγαλώνοντας.

Στη μιλιβα η σε αλλες κοπελες εδω μεσα γιατι δεν μιλαμε με επιθετικότητα και κανουμε ενα ωραιο διάλογο εστω και με διαφωνίες; Λογικα εσυ ξερεις πολλα, βλεπεις την προπαγάνδα και οτι *θέλουμε να οδηγήσουμε πονηρά την μιλιβα και εσενα στο ανδρο της ακολασίας.[/*QUOTE]

Βασανιστητε μυστήρια πλάσματα ελάτε να κάνουμε μια ομορφιά...αχά αχά αχά

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Μα δεν θα έβγαινα ποτε μαζί σου με τον χαρακτήρα που έχεις, ακριβώς γιατί στην ζωή παίρνεις ότι αξίζεις! Δεν επιλέγεις ΕΣΥ δεν ειναι οι άνθρωποι ρουχα που τα επιλέγεις πληρώνεις και φεύγεις. Σε επιλέγουν και εκείνοι. Εσύ αν και μεγάλωσες ακόμα να μάθεις τα βασικά.


Δεν το πιάνεις τι σου λεω μικρούλα, θα το πιάσεις με τον καιρο, οταν οπως ηδη εχεις αντιληφθεί, οι αντρες που έρχεσαι σε επαφη ή φευγουν ή σε στριμώχνουν για σεξ. Διοτι αυτο ζητας, το φωνάζεις. 
Τωρα αν καποιος μεσα στο χαος επιμείνει να σε θελει ενω εσυ τον κρατάς σε σεξουαλικη απόσταση, εσυ η ιδια θα τον υποτιμήσεις για αυτο που κανει και θα τον βλεπεις σαν κακομοίρη. 
Θα τα βρεις μπροστα σου εχεις πολυ δρομο ακομη

----------


## Kostas_14

> Τι εννοείς ότι απορρίπτω τις απόψεις σου;
> Όχι στο ερωτικό κομμάτι δεν είναι τόσο ώριμη...Ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι συγκροτημένος απλά...
> Δεν σου ζήτησα να μου πεις συγνωμη...Έτσι είναι...σε κάποιους μπορεί να φαίνομαι μεγαλυτερη από όσο είμαι φυσικά και το αναγνωρίζω και είπα ότι σέβομαι την άποψη σου...Φυσικά και σημασία δν έχει το να σου χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά εξάλλου όπως σ έγραψα είναι εδώ γ να δω και τα αρνητικά....συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι σε μερικούς μπορεί να ξενιζει ο πιο συγκροτημένος τρόπος σκέψης κ να ψάχνουν κάτι πιο χαλαρο ανάλαφρο χωρίς πολύ βάθος γτ δεν θέλουν να μπαίνουν σε προβληματισμούς...είναι που είναι εποχές δύσκολες δεν θέλουν να είναι και με ατομα που τους κάνουν να σκέφτονται παραπανω......Έχουμε γίνει και λίγο βολεψακηδες ψάχνουμε το απλό και όχι το πολυσύνθετο γ να σπάνε τα κεφαλια ...
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που διαφωνούμε;;;
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι ώριμος άνθρωπος δεν ειναι μονο αυτός π γράφει κατεβατα....είπα απλά ότι ο τρόπος σκέψης μ είναι πιο αναλυτικός από την ηλικία μου αυτό κ μόνο...Αυτό δλδ που πρόσεξες κ εσύ...
> 
> Δεν νμζ ότι σε αδικω γτ δεν μπήκα καν στη διαδικασία να σε ψυχολογησω ούτε όπως λες να σε κατηγορήσω....κτ μάλλον παρερμηνευσες από όσα είπα....
> Ζήτημα δν είναι να μην ασχοληθείς μαζί μου είναι ανοιχτό το θρεντ γ όποιον θέλει να με βοηθήσει κ λαμβάνω υπόψη μου όλες τις γνώμες ....απλά όσο γντ να μην παρεξηγούμαστε Αλλά να επικοινωνούμε....


Πως γίνεται να μην με έχεις ψυχολογήσει, αλλά να μου ζητάς να απευθύνομαι σε λιγότερο "σκεπτόμενα" θέματα, αναγνωρίζοντας παράλληλα ότι είμαι ηλίθιος; Η γλώσσα μου μπήκε σε άλλο επίπεδο, γιατί δεν βγάζω νόημα και ούτε θέλω να σε φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση. 

Επιπλέον, πως ξέρεις ότι εγώ είμαι των "ανάλαφρων" θεμάτων και γιατί το δικό σου θέμα να είναι πιο περίπλοκο; Εγώ δεν βλέπω πουθενά να είναι περίπλοκο, κυρίως περίπλοκα τα κάνει ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός και όχι το ίδιο το πρόβλημα. Νομίζω ότι και εγώ παρερμηνεύτηκα, αλλά επιμένω πως βλέπω σε εσένα ψήγματα σνομπ και εγωισμού που ίσως να μην ευθύνεσαι εσύ γι'αυτά, αλλά το τοίχος που έχεις σηκώσει για να μην σε πλησιάζει κανένας. 

Εγώ από την μεριά μου επικοινωνώ και το βλέπεις, αλλά μην μου λες όμως ότι εγώ είμαι για των πιο "ανάλαφρων" θεμάτων, ενώ εσύ θα κάτσεις να συζητήσεις με τους υπόλοιπους τα περίπλοκα θέματα, είναι σαν να με μειώνεις νοητικά. Και όλα αυτά τα είπες ενώ δεν με έχεις ψυχολογήσει. 

Δες αν θέλεις αυτά που γράφω, ίσως καταλάβεις και την προσωπικότητά μου έτσι και θα δεις ότι με έχεις αδικήσει. Φαντάστηκα τέλος, ότι δεν θέλεις να ξανά ασχοληθώ με εσένα, αφού ουσιαστικά μου είπες να φύγω από το θέμα σου, για να μείνεις εσύ και οι φίλοι σου όπως είπες για να λύσετε τα περίπλοκα θέματα. Τεσπα, δεν παρεξηγώ κανέναν/καμία γιατί όπως προείπα, ξέρω το τι αξίζω και δεν με ενδιαφέρει η άποψη μια άγνωστης ή ενός άγνωστου, επάνω σε εμένα. Θα υπολόγιζα τις απόψεις σας, μόνο εάν είχα ανοίξει κάποιο θέμα και ζητούσα κάποιες απόψεις, πάνω στις εμπειρίες σας, τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## GoldenM

> Δεν το πιάνεις τι σου λεω μικρούλα, θα το πιάσεις με τον καιρο, οταν οπως ηδη εχεις αντιληφθεί, οι αντρες που έρχεσαι σε επαφη ή φευγουν ή σε στριμώχνουν για σεξ. Διοτι αυτο ζητας, το φωνάζεις. 
> Τωρα αν καποιος μεσα στο χαος επιμείνει να σε θελει ενω εσυ τον κρατάς σε σεξουαλικη απόσταση, εσυ η ιδια θα τον υποτιμήσεις για αυτο που κανει και θα τον βλεπεις σαν κακομοίρη. 
> Θα τα βρεις μπροστα σου εχεις πολυ δρομο ακομη


Τι ψάχνεις ρε Γιώργο.
Η Μιλίβα έχει μια προσωπικότητα, και αν μη τι άλλο, είναι διατεθειμένη να ακούσει μια άλλη άποψη.
Μέσα από τα μηνύματα μου, στόχευα να της δείξω ότι οι σχέσεις είναι "Θέλω, Επικοινωνώ, Δίνω και Λαμβάνω" δεν είναι "Θέλω, Επικοινωνώ, Δίνω και Περιμένω πότε εσύ θα αποφασίσεις αν θα λάβω κάτι". 
Νομίζω ότι η Μιλίβα κατάλαβε αυτό που επιθυμώ να της περάσω ως μήνυμα. Ως άνθρωπος με δομημένο λόγο και προσωπικότητα, θα βρει σίγουρα σύντροφο. Γνωρίζουμε άλλωστε όλοι πως οι γυναίκες ερωτικά ωριμάζουν με το χρόνο (η κότα και το ζουμί που λένε και οι παλαιότεροι!!!!).
Άλλη είναι η κοπέλα που χρήζει βοήθειας και την έχουμε όλοι καταλάβει. 
Χαίρομαι ρε φίλε να βλέπω ότι πλέον και άλλοι άντρες βάζουν όρια και σκέφτονται με παρόμοιο τρόπο με αυτόν που περιέγραψα. Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα ένα μεγάλο μερίδιο αντρών έχει μαλθακοποιηθεί. Με το να παραμερίζουμε τις επιθυμίες και τις ανάγκες μας δεν ανεβαίνουμε στην κλίμακα αξιολόγησης κανενός. Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει.

----------


## Miliva21

> Πως γίνεται να μην με έχεις ψυχολογήσει, αλλά να μου ζητάς να απευθύνομαι σε λιγότερο "σκεπτόμενα" θέματα, αναγνωρίζοντας παράλληλα ότι είμαι ηλίθιος; Η γλώσσα μου μπήκε σε άλλο επίπεδο, γιατί δεν βγάζω νόημα και ούτε θέλω να σε φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση. 
> 
> Επιπλέον, πως ξέρεις ότι εγώ είμαι των "ανάλαφρων" θεμάτων και γιατί το δικό σου θέμα να είναι πιο περίπλοκο; Εγώ δεν βλέπω πουθενά να είναι περίπλοκο, κυρίως περίπλοκα τα κάνει ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός και όχι το ίδιο το πρόβλημα. Νομίζω ότι και εγώ παρερμηνεύτηκα, αλλά επιμένω πως βλέπω σε εσένα ψήγματα σνομπ και εγωισμού που ίσως να μην ευθύνεσαι εσύ γι'αυτά, αλλά το τοίχος που έχεις σηκώσει για να μην σε πλησιάζει κανένας. 
> 
> Εγώ από την μεριά μου επικοινωνώ και το βλέπεις, αλλά μην μου λες όμως ότι εγώ είμαι για των πιο "ανάλαφρων" θεμάτων, ενώ εσύ θα κάτσεις να συζητήσεις με τους υπόλοιπους τα περίπλοκα θέματα, είναι σαν να με μειώνεις νοητικά. Και όλα αυτά τα είπες ενώ δεν με έχεις ψυχολογήσει. 
> 
> Δες αν θέλεις αυτά που γράφω, ίσως καταλάβεις και την προσωπικότητά μου έτσι και θα δεις ότι με έχεις αδικήσει. Φαντάστηκα τέλος, ότι δεν θέλεις να ξανά ασχοληθώ με εσένα, αφού ουσιαστικά μου είπες να φύγω από το θέμα σου, για να μείνεις εσύ και οι φίλοι σου όπως είπες για να λύσετε τα περίπλοκα θέματα. Τεσπα, δεν παρεξηγώ κανέναν/καμία γιατί όπως προείπα, ξέρω το τι αξίζω και δεν με ενδιαφέρει η άποψη μια άγνωστης ή ενός άγνωστου, επάνω σε εμένα. Θα υπολόγιζα τις απόψεις σας, μόνο εάν είχα ανοίξει κάποιο θέμα και ζητούσα κάποιες απόψεις, πάνω στις εμπειρίες σας, τίποτα άλλο.


Φίλε μου άκουσε με Γιατί νμζ παρεξηγήθηκες χωρίς λόγο.....

Να σ εξηγήσω τι εννοούσα να τελειώνουμε με αυτο ......

Αρχικά με ρώτησες γτ και καλα πιστεύω πως δεν ταίριαζω επικοινωνιακά με άτομα της ηλικίας μου γράφοντας μου παράλληλα ότι ο λόγος μου σου θυμίζει 50αρα κ η ζωή που κάνω ζωή συνταξιούχου ......

Και σου απάντησα ότι πιστεύω πως δεν ταίριαζω επικοινωνιακα και δεν μ αρέσουν οι συμπεριφορές συνομηλικων μ στον ερωτικό τομέα επδ μπορεί να τις βλέπω ως ανωριμες πχ....Και κατ'επέκταση και ανωριμούς τους ίδιους ......Όπως αντίστοιχα μπορεί να με βλέπουν και εκείνοι εμένα...βαρετή!! δλδ υπεραναλυω τα πράγματα και "φιλοσοφω" και αυτό μπορεί να τους κουράζει....Έτσι μπορεί να μην κολλάει το επικοινωνιακό....

Σε αυτό κατεταξα και σένα διότι μου ανέφερες ότι ο λόγος μου σου θυμίζει 50αρα -και αυτό έτσι όπως το έγραψες έχει αρνητική χροιά......- 

(Παρολαυτα δεν παρεξηγουμαι ούτε θέλω να μου ζητήσεις συγνωμη ! γ αυτό είμαι εδώ για να ακούω την άποψη του καθενός και είναι σεβαστή ....Εσύ νομίζες ότι κόλλησα σ αυτό ενώ δν ισχύει) 

Εφόσον λοιπόν με χαρακτηρισες έτσι φαντάστηκα και εγώ το πιο λογικό.....ότι βαριέσαι τις νέες κοπέλες που έχουν παρόμοιο τρόπο σκέψης διότι θες κάτι διαφορετικό.....Μια κοπέλα πιο "ανάλαφρη" που να μην υπεραναλυει και να σκέφτεται σαν την ηλικία της και όχι πιο πάνω από αυτή........Αλλιώς δεν θα έλεγες 50αρα συνταξιουχο......θα έγραφες πχ αν το εβλεπες θετικά αυτό ότι έγραψαν και άλλοι....ότι Ναι μεν μπορεί ο λόγος μου να σου θυμίζει πιο μεγάλη αλλα ότι αυτό είναι καλό....πχ...


Ετσι συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφεις καθενας μπορει να σκεφτει πως οποιαδήποτε κοπέλα που θα συναντησεις εκεί έξω και έχει πιο συγκροτημένη άποψη ΔΕΝ θα τη διαλέξεις .....πολύ πιθανόν να της πεις ότι μοιάζει με συνταξιούχο και να διαλεξεις κάποια κοντά στην ηλικία της...
ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ....

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί παρεξηγήθηκες;;;;;;;;; έγραφες την άποψη σου και πήρες μια θεση μόνος σου!!!!!

Αν εγώ πχ γράψω ότι οι άντρες που δεν εχουν σιξ πακ είναι λαπαδες ..... αυτομάτως θα σκεφτείτε συνειρμικά ότι προτιμώ τους γυμνασμένους...

Απλή λογική.......

Κουράστηκα....
αρκετό κατεβατο έγραψα για βλακείες 

Δεν επικοινωνουμε.....
Και όχι επδ εγώ το παίζω έξυπνη και εσύ ότι είσαι χαζός...
Απλά δεν επικοινωνούμε...

----------


## Kostas_14

> Φίλε μου άκουσε με Γιατί νμζ παρεξηγήθηκες χωρίς λόγο.....
> 
> Να σ εξηγήσω τι εννοούσα να τελειώνουμε με αυτο ......
> 
> Αρχικά με ρώτησες γτ και καλα πιστεύω πως δεν ταίριαζω επικοινωνιακά με άτομα της ηλικίας μου γράφοντας μου παράλληλα ότι ο λόγος μου σου θυμίζει 50αρα κ η ζωή που κάνω ζωή συνταξιούχου ......
> 
> Και σου απάντησα ότι πιστεύω πως δεν ταίριαζω επικοινωνιακα και δεν μ αρέσουν οι συμπεριφορές συνομηλικων μ στον ερωτικό τομέα επδ μπορεί να τις βλέπω ως ανωριμες πχ....Και κατ'επέκταση και ανωριμούς τους ίδιους ......Όπως αντίστοιχα μπορεί να με βλέπουν και εκείνοι εμένα...βαρετή!! δλδ υπεραναλυω τα πράγματα και "φιλοσοφω" και αυτό μπορεί να τους κουράζει....Έτσι μπορεί να μην κολλάει το επικοινωνιακό....
> 
> Σε αυτό κατεταξα και σένα διότι μου ανέφερες ότι ο λόγος μου σου θυμίζει 50αρα -και αυτό έτσι όπως το έγραψες έχει αρνητική χροιά......- 
> ...


Πωω τότε έγινε παρεξήγηση και από τους δύο μας. Επειδή είπα ότι οι 23χρονες έχουν άλλο τρόπο σκέψης και εσύ διαφορετικό, άρα εγώ αυτομάτως προτιμώ τις πιο ανάλαφρες επειδή δεν θέλω να κουράζω το μυαλουδάκι μου. 

Κοίτα να σου πω πως έχεις εντελώς άδικο και όχι δεν προτιμώ κοπέλες που δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ, περισσότερο οι κοπέλες που μου αρέσουν είναι ακριβώς σαν και εσένα, το ότι σε χαρακτήρισα έτσι και πιστεύω πως σε πείραξε και ας κάνεις την άνετη, είναι επειδή δεν μου έδειξες κάτι άλλο πέρα από μια άποψη γερασμένη και παρατημένη και όχι με ζωντάνια, ενέργεια και δράση. 

Ναι μου αρέσουν πολύ θα έλεγα οι σκεπτόμενες κοπέλες, με άποψη, αλλά μου αρέσει και η ζωντάνια και η δράση. Σε εσένα ακούω μια "φωνή" με άποψη ναι, με συγκροτημένο λόγο ναι, αλλά και μια άποψη ενός ατόμου που έχει παρατήσει λίγο τα θέλω του, μια φωνή που πλέον έχει κουραστεί και δεν διεκδικεί την ζωή της. Γι'αυτό σε χαρακτήρισα άκομψα έτσι και δεν είναι επειδή εγώ δεν προτιμώ τις λιγότερο σκεπτόμενες κοπέλες. 

Όσον αφορά για τους "άλλους" όπως το έγραψες, είναι μιας παραπάνω ηλικίας από εμάς, εγώ ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς και το ξέρω γιατί πάνω κάτω το είχα περάσει, αλλά δεν το άφησα κάτω, εσύ μοιάζεις (μέσα από τον γραπτό λόγο σου εννοώ) σαν να έχεις παραιτηθεί από όλα αυτά. Εντάξει δεν είναι κακό το να θέλεις να ακούσεις και θετικά για την προσωπικότητά σου, σου ανεβάζει την αυτοπεποίθηση αυτό, αλλά από εμένα θα ακούσεις και τις αλήθειες, τουλάχιστον "αλήθειες" σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφεις, το αν ισχύουν ή όχι δεν το γνωρίζω, γιατί δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικά. Άρα εξ'αρχής έγινε παρεξήγηση και με κατέταξες στο βάθρο με τους ανώριμους και τους ηλίθιους. 

Γι'αυτό και δεν θα σε ξανά ενοχλήσω όπως είχα πει, γιατί από εμένα δεν θα ακούσεις μόνο την μια χαρούμενη πλευρά, αλλά και την άλλη, κάτι που προφανώς δεν το θέλεις και δεν σε κατηγορώ, μην το παρεξηγήσεις και αυτό.

----------


## Miliva21

> Πωω τότε έγινε παρεξήγηση και από τους δύο μας. Επειδή είπα ότι οι 23χρονες έχουν άλλο τρόπο σκέψης και εσύ διαφορετικό, άρα εγώ αυτομάτως προτιμώ τις πιο ανάλαφρες επειδή δεν θέλω να κουράζω το μυαλουδάκι μου. 
> 
> Κοίτα να σου πω πως έχεις εντελώς άδικο και όχι δεν προτιμώ κοπέλες που δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ, περισσότερο οι κοπέλες που μου αρέσουν είναι ακριβώς σαν και εσένα, το ότι σε χαρακτήρισα έτσι και πιστεύω πως σε πείραξε και ας κάνεις την άνετη, είναι επειδή δεν μου έδειξες κάτι άλλο πέρα από μια άποψη γερασμένη και παρατημένη και όχι με ζωντάνια, ενέργεια και δράση. 
> 
> Ναι μου αρέσουν πολύ θα έλεγα οι σκεπτόμενες κοπέλες, με άποψη, αλλά μου αρέσει και η ζωντάνια και η δράση. Σε εσένα ακούω μια "φωνή" με άποψη ναι, με συγκροτημένο λόγο ναι, αλλά και μια άποψη ενός ατόμου που έχει παρατήσει λίγο τα θέλω του, μια φωνή που πλέον έχει κουραστεί και δεν διεκδικεί την ζωή της. Γι'αυτό σε χαρακτήρισα άκομψα έτσι και δεν είναι επειδή εγώ δεν προτιμώ τις λιγότερο σκεπτόμενες κοπέλες. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά για τους "άλλους" όπως το έγραψες, είναι μιας παραπάνω ηλικίας από εμάς, εγώ ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς και το ξέρω γιατί πάνω κάτω το είχα περάσει, αλλά δεν το άφησα κάτω, εσύ μοιάζεις (μέσα από τον γραπτό λόγο σου εννοώ) σαν να έχεις παραιτηθεί από όλα αυτά. Εντάξει δεν είναι κακό το να θέλεις να ακούσεις και θετικά για την προσωπικότητά σου, σου ανεβάζει την αυτοπεποίθηση αυτό, αλλά από εμένα θα ακούσεις και τις αλήθειες, τουλάχιστον "αλήθειες" σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφεις, το αν ισχύουν ή όχι δεν το γνωρίζω, γιατί δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικά. Άρα εξ'αρχής έγινε παρεξήγηση και με κατέταξες στο βάθρο με τους ανώριμους και τους ηλίθιους. 
> 
> Γι'αυτό και δεν θα σε ξανά ενοχλήσω όπως είχα πει, γιατί από εμένα δεν θα ακούσεις μόνο την μια χαρούμενη πλευρά, αλλά και την άλλη, κάτι που προφανώς δεν το θέλεις και δεν σε κατηγορώ, μην το παρεξηγήσεις και αυτό.


Πάλι με παρεξηγείς ........και πιστεύεις ότι δεν θέλω να ακούω τα αρνητικά .......

Τώρα που μου εξηγήσες ακριβώς τι εννοούσες με το "συνταξιούχο" (που μια χαρά είναι και οι συνταξιουχοι και οι 50αρηδες μια χαρά άνθρωποι είναι....) τώρα λοιπόν που μου εξηγήσες καλύτερα συμφωνώ εν μέρει σε αυτό...ότι έχω παραιτηθεί εν μέρει.....

Και λέω εν μέρει γιατί ίσως απλά μπορεί να θεωρώ ότι ο χρόνος είναι καλύτερος να τα φέρει αυτός στην ώρα του....οπότε είναι ημι-παραιτηση ..... 

Δεν ισχύει ότι δν θέλω να ακούω τα αρνητικά....σκέψου το κ αλλιώς...αν δεν ήθελα να τα ακούω τότε δεν θα καθόμουν καν να συζητήσω μαζί σου...θα σε κατηγορούσα, θα ήμουν απόλυτη στις απόψεις μου και θα σε εβριζα για να αμύνθω δεν θα σου έλεγα "Ναι συμφωνώ σε αυτό η οχι πχ"

Εφόσον λες ότι σε αδίκησα οκει το λαμβάνω υπόψη αν και δεν στάθηκα τόσο σε αυτό....Όσο εσύ...διότι δεν βγάζω συμπεράσματα γ ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρω
...

Φυσικά και μπορείς να γράψεις την άποψη σου στο θέμα μου ...Και να μου λες τα αρνητικά....

Αρκεί να μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια ουσιώδη συζήτηση και να μειωθούν οι παρεξηγήσεις ....βέβαια τώρα που εξηγήσες κατάλαβα....

----------


## Kostas_14

> Πάλι με παρεξηγείς ........και πιστεύεις ότι δεν θέλω να ακούω τα αρνητικά .......
> 
> Τώρα που μου εξηγήσες ακριβώς τι εννοούσες με το "συνταξιούχο" (που μια χαρά είναι και οι συνταξιουχοι και οι 50αρηδες μια χαρά άνθρωποι είναι....) τώρα λοιπόν που μου εξηγήσες καλύτερα συμφωνώ εν μέρει σε αυτό...ότι έχω παραιτηθεί εν μέρει.....
> 
> Και λέω εν μέρει γιατί ίσως απλά μπορεί να θεωρώ ότι ο χρόνος είναι καλύτερος να τα φέρει αυτός στην ώρα του....οπότε είναι ημι-παραιτηση ..... 
> 
> Δεν ισχύει ότι δν θέλω να ακούω τα αρνητικά....σκέψου το κ αλλιώς...αν δεν ήθελα να τα ακούω τότε δεν θα καθόμουν καν να συζητήσω μαζί σου...θα σε κατηγορούσα, θα ήμουν απόλυτη στις απόψεις μου και θα σε εβριζα για να αμύνθω δεν θα σου έλεγα "Ναι συμφωνώ σε αυτό η οχι πχ"
> 
> Εφόσον λες ότι σε αδίκησα οκει το λαμβάνω υπόψη αν και δεν στάθηκα τόσο σε αυτό....Όσο εσύ...διότι δεν βγάζω συμπεράσματα γ ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρω
> ...


E καλά, πάλι καλά που ξέφυγα από καμιά βρισιά, σε είχα φτάσει στα όριά σου, έτσι κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον. Δεν έχω παρεξηγήσει τίποτα, έχω ξαναπεί πως δεν παρεξηγώ, ειδικά όταν προέρχονται οι "παρεξηγήσεις" από άγνωστους/ες. Νομίζω πως λύθηκε το θέμα, αν και από εμένα δεν υπήρξε ποτέ θέμα, απλά σου εξήγησα τι εννοούσα. Όσον για τον χρόνο, πάλι θα διαφωνήσω, αν δεν βάλουμε και εμείς το χεράκι μας, ο ίδιος ο χρόνος δεν θα μας ανταμείψει. Θα μας ανταμείψει μόνο όταν κάνουμε και εμείς τις προσπάθειές μας.

----------


## Miliva21

> E καλά, πάλι καλά που ξέφυγα από καμιά βρισιά, σε είχα φτάσει στα όριά σου, έτσι κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον. Δεν έχω παρεξηγήσει


Όχι μωρέ δεν παρεξηγείς καθόλου...  

Είπες μόνο ότι αντιμετωπίζω το κόσμο με απεχθεια ...τώρα λες ότι πάλι καλά π ξεφύγεις από καμία βρισιά γιατί με έφτασες στα όρια μου.......

Που να παρεξηγουσες κιόλας δλδ...τεσπα δεν πρζ ...ο γραπτός λόγος είναι τόσο απρόσωπος είναι λογικό να μην καταλαβαίνεις ποτέ ένας άνθρωπος έχει όντως θυμώσει η άν απλώς διαφωνεί οντας χαλαρός.....

Είπαμε είσαι και στην ηλικια μου δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω ξεκάθαρα  
(Εννοείται πως κάνω πλάκα)

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos35

> Τι ψάχνεις ρε Γιώργο.
> Η Μιλίβα έχει μια προσωπικότητα, και αν μη τι άλλο, είναι διατεθειμένη να ακούσει μια άλλη άποψη.
> Μέσα από τα μηνύματα μου, στόχευα να της δείξω ότι οι σχέσεις είναι "Θέλω, Επικοινωνώ, Δίνω και Λαμβάνω" δεν είναι "Θέλω, Επικοινωνώ, Δίνω και Περιμένω πότε εσύ θα αποφασίσεις αν θα λάβω κάτι". 
> Νομίζω ότι η Μιλίβα κατάλαβε αυτό που επιθυμώ να της περάσω ως μήνυμα. Ως άνθρωπος με δομημένο λόγο και προσωπικότητα, θα βρει σίγουρα σύντροφο. Γνωρίζουμε άλλωστε όλοι πως οι γυναίκες ερωτικά ωριμάζουν με το χρόνο (η κότα και το ζουμί που λένε και οι παλαιότεροι!!!!).
> *Άλλη είναι η κοπέλα που χρήζει βοήθειας και την έχουμε όλοι καταλάβει.* 
> Χαίρομαι ρε φίλε να βλέπω ότι πλέον και άλλοι άντρες βάζουν όρια και σκέφτονται με παρόμοιο τρόπο με αυτόν που περιέγραψα. Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα ένα μεγάλο μερίδιο αντρών έχει μαλθακοποιηθεί. Με το να παραμερίζουμε τις επιθυμίες και τις ανάγκες μας δεν ανεβαίνουμε στην κλίμακα αξιολόγησης κανενός. Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει.


Χαχα για ποια χτυπάει η καμπανα.????

----------


## GoldenM

> Χαχα για ποια χτυπάει η καμπανα.????


Νομίζω ότι όλοι ξέρουμε την απάντηση.

Ξέρεις κάτι ρε φίλε;

Αλήθεια με λυπεί πολύ το γεγονός ότι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα (η οποία αν και δεν μας είπε την ηλικία της - είναι εμφανές ότι είναι πολύ νεαρή), αναπαράγει νοητικά και επιδεικνύει συμπεριφορές παλαιού τύπου. Στερεότυπα τα οποία οφείλουν να ξεπεραστούν στην εποχή μας.
Είναι απόλυτα λανθασμένη η άποψη ότι όλα στρέφονται γύρω από την γυναίκα και ως εκ τούτου ο άντρας πρέπει να βάλει τις επιθυμίες και τις ανάγκες του σε δεύτερο (για κάποιες γυναίκες και σε τελευταίο) πλάνο.
Άντρες και Γυναίκες είμαστε σύμμαχοι και όχι αντίπαλοι. Ως σύμμαχοι οφείλουμε να σεβόμαστε και να τιμούμε με την συμπεριφορά μας ο ένας τον άλλο. Είναι απαράδεκτο ένας άντρας να ασκήσει οποιασδήποτε μορφής πίεση σε μια γυναίκα για να κάνει σεξ. Βασικά αυτό είναι βιασμός!!! Αντίστοιχα, η γυναίκα οφείλει να είναι και εκείνη ξεκάθαρη στις προθέσεις που έχει απέναντι στον άντρα. Είναι πολύ ανήθικο, ναρκισσιστικό και αυτάρεσκο να θέλεις να έχεις κάποιον stand by, να σε διεκδικεί για αόριστο χρόνο. Να έχει επενδύσει συναισθηματικά πάνω σου και να διατρέχει τον κίνδυνο να πληγωθεί συναισθηματικά σε περίπτωση που τελικά δεν ευδοκιμήσει η σχέση.

----------


## elis

Κοστα 14 και μιλιβακι ταιριαζετε

----------


## Kostas_14

> Όχι μωρέ δεν παρεξηγείς καθόλου...  
> 
> Είπες μόνο ότι αντιμετωπίζω το κόσμο με απεχθεια ...τώρα λες ότι πάλι καλά π ξεφύγεις από καμία βρισιά γιατί με έφτασες στα όρια μου.......
> 
> Που να παρεξηγουσες κιόλας δλδ...τεσπα δεν πρζ ...ο γραπτός λόγος είναι τόσο απρόσωπος είναι λογικό να μην καταλαβαίνεις ποτέ ένας άνθρωπος έχει όντως θυμώσει η άν απλώς διαφωνεί οντας χαλαρός.....
> 
> Είπαμε είσαι και στην ηλικια μου δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω ξεκάθαρα  
> (Εννοείται πως κάνω πλάκα)
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Κατάλαβα βρε ότι κάνεις πλάκα χαλάρωσε, οκ και εγώ κάνω τα λάθη μου, δεν είμαι τέλειος :)

----------


## Kostas_14

> Κοστα 14 και μιλιβακι ταιριαζετε


Ρε συ elis από όλες αυτές τις παρεξηγήσεις που είχαμε με την Μίλιβα, εσύ βρε αυτό κατάλαβες; :P

----------


## giorgos35

> Κοστα 14 και μιλιβακι ταιριαζετε


Αυτό πάλι από που το συμπέρανες??δεν νομίζω ότι τεριαζουν καθόλου

----------


## giorgos35

> Νομίζω ότι όλοι ξέρουμε την απάντηση.
> 
> Ξέρεις κάτι ρε φίλε;
> 
> Αλήθεια με λυπεί πολύ το γεγονός ότι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα (η οποία αν και δεν μας είπε την ηλικία της - είναι εμφανές ότι είναι πολύ νεαρή), αναπαράγει νοητικά και επιδεικνύει συμπεριφορές παλαιού τύπου. Στερεότυπα τα οποία οφείλουν να ξεπεραστούν στην εποχή μας.
> Είναι απόλυτα λανθασμένη η άποψη ότι όλα στρέφονται γύρω από την γυναίκα και ως εκ τούτου ο άντρας πρέπει να βάλει τις επιθυμίες και τις ανάγκες του σε δεύτερο (για κάποιες γυναίκες και σε τελευταίο) πλάνο.
> Άντρες και Γυναίκες είμαστε σύμμαχοι και όχι αντίπαλοι. Ως σύμμαχοι οφείλουμε να σεβόμαστε και να τιμούμε με την συμπεριφορά μας ο ένας τον άλλο. Είναι απαράδεκτο ένας άντρας να ασκήσει οποιασδήποτε μορφής πίεση σε μια γυναίκα για να κάνει σεξ. Βασικά αυτό είναι βιασμός!!! Αντίστοιχα, η γυναίκα οφείλει να είναι και εκείνη ξεκάθαρη στις προθέσεις που έχει απέναντι στον άντρα. Είναι πολύ ανήθικο, ναρκισσιστικό και αυτάρεσκο να θέλεις να έχεις κάποιον stand by, να σε διεκδικεί για αόριστο χρόνο. Να έχει επενδύσει συναισθηματικά πάνω σου και να διατρέχει τον κίνδυνο να πληγωθεί συναισθηματικά σε περίπτωση που τελικά δεν ευδοκιμήσει η σχέση.


Τι ψάχνεις να βρεις ρε φίλε..και εγώ σε πολλά πράγματα διαφωνώ αλλά και τη να κάνεις.. δυστυχώς καποιες αντιλήψεις δεν της έχουμε αποβάλει ακόμα.. αντιλήψεις που υπήρχαν στην εποχή των παππούδων μας...μην την ψάχνεις δεν θα βγάλεις ακρη

----------


## elis

Το μιλιβακι το ξερω σε τσιτωσε για να τα πεισ ολα ειναι γυναικαρα αλλα δεν ειναι χορτασμενη εχουμε και την ναταλια που σε βγαζει νοκ αουτ αμα νευριασει εχετε πολλα ακομα να μαθετε απο εδω τιποτα δεν ξερετε

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Νομίζω ότι όλοι ξέρουμε την απάντηση.
> 
> Ξέρεις κάτι ρε φίλε;
> 
> Αλήθεια με λυπεί πολύ το γεγονός ότι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα (η οποία αν και δεν μας είπε την ηλικία της - είναι εμφανές ότι είναι πολύ νεαρή), αναπαράγει νοητικά και επιδεικνύει συμπεριφορές παλαιού τύπου. Στερεότυπα τα οποία οφείλουν να ξεπεραστούν στην εποχή μας.
> Είναι απόλυτα λανθασμένη η άποψη ότι όλα στρέφονται γύρω από την γυναίκα και ως εκ τούτου ο άντρας πρέπει να βάλει τις επιθυμίες και τις ανάγκες του σε δεύτερο (για κάποιες γυναίκες και σε τελευταίο) πλάνο.
> Άντρες και Γυναίκες είμαστε σύμμαχοι και όχι αντίπαλοι. Ως σύμμαχοι οφείλουμε να σεβόμαστε και να τιμούμε με την συμπεριφορά μας ο ένας τον άλλο. Είναι απαράδεκτο ένας άντρας να ασκήσει οποιασδήποτε μορφής πίεση σε μια γυναίκα για να κάνει σεξ. Βασικά αυτό είναι βιασμός!!! Αντίστοιχα, η γυναίκα οφείλει να είναι και εκείνη ξεκάθαρη στις προθέσεις που έχει απέναντι στον άντρα. Είναι πολύ ανήθικο, ναρκισσιστικό και αυτάρεσκο να θέλεις να έχεις κάποιον stand by, να σε διεκδικεί για αόριστο χρόνο. Να έχει επενδύσει συναισθηματικά πάνω σου και να διατρέχει τον κίνδυνο να πληγωθεί συναισθηματικά σε περίπτωση που τελικά δεν ευδοκιμήσει η σχέση.


Ακριβως, ετσι εχω μαθει να τα βλεπω κι εγω. Εννοειται οτι υπαρχουν και αντρες τέτοιοι, μακρια και αγαπημένοι. 
Εχω μπλέξει με τετοιο ατομο, ειναι ανούσιο να προσπαθήσεις. Εγω της το ειχα πει στα ισα, εσυ δεν θες σεξ δε σ αρεσει, θες να σε βιάσω, αλλα ευχαριστω δε θα παρω τραβα εκει που ανήκεις και τελος. Το κερατο το εχεις δεδομένο με τετοιες/τέτοιους, αλλου βρίσκουν το αίσθημα αλλου το πηδημα.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Το μιλιβακι το ξερω σε τσιτωσε για να τα πεισ ολα ειναι γυναικαρα αλλα δεν ειναι χορτασμενη εχουμε και την ναταλια που σε βγαζει νοκ αουτ αμα νευριασει εχετε πολλα ακομα να μαθετε απο εδω τιποτα δεν ξερετε


Αν λες για εμένα (γιατί δεν ξέρω σε ποιον αναφέρεσαι), δεν με τσιτώνει κανείς. Το θεωρώ ηλίθιο το να εκνευρίζεται κάποιος, από λόγια ανώνυμων λογαριασμών, που δεν ξέρεις και ποιος είναι από πίσω. Αν εννοείς εμένα, όχι δεν έχω τσιτώσει και αν κάτι έχω στα συν μου, είναι ότι είμαι αληθινός και δεν κρύβομαι, ό,τι λέω ισχύει.

----------


## elis

Καλα κατσε εδω να σε δουμε κι εσενα πολλοι μασ τα ειπαν αυτα με το μιλιβακι ταιριαζετε στο λεω εγω εχω σχιζοφρενεια και ξερω ολη την ανθρωπινη φυση οτι φανταζεσαι κι οτι δε φανταζεσαι ολοι οσοι εχουν σχιζο ειναι ετσι

----------


## Kostas_14

> Καλα κατσε εδω να σε δουμε κι εσενα πολλοι μασ τα ειπαν αυτα με το μιλιβακι ταιριαζετε στο λεω εγω εχω σχιζοφρενεια και ξερω ολη την ανθρωπινη φυση οτι φανταζεσαι κι οτι δε φανταζεσαι ολοι οσοι εχουν σχιζο ειναι ετσι


Δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση για κάτι τέτοιο και ούτε είναι σωστό να φέρνουμε σε δύσκολη θέση την Μίλιβα, ας κλείσει εδώ το θέμα elis.

----------


## Miliva21

Ωραια...Και καταλήξαμε κάπου εδώ με τον ελις να μου κάνει προξενιό με το κωστα14...  

Καλά ρε ελις γλυκούλη από που συμπεράνες ότι ταίριαζουμε εδώ καλά καλά να συννενοηθουμε δεν μπορούμε ...φαντάσου να τα είχαμε κιόλας....

Προσωπικά δεν νμζ ότι τσιτωθηκε κανένας από τους δύο μας..

Άσε που δεν θα μπορεί να με ακολουθήσει και στις καθημερινες δραστηριότητες της ηλικίας μου...πλέξιμο...κεντημα. ..εκδρομές με καπη

----------


## Miliva21

> Νομίζω ότι όλοι ξέρουμε την απάντηση.
> 
> Ξέρεις κάτι ρε φίλε;
> 
> Αλήθεια με λυπεί πολύ το γεγονός ότι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα (η οποία αν και δεν μας είπε την ηλικία


Εγώ πάντως νμζ πως η λιτλ είναι μικρή όντως ηλικιακα Αλλά καταβαθος πιστεύω ότι κάτι έχει συμβεί που την έχει πληγώσει προσφατα...μάλλον κάποιος που ηθελε πολυ να τη γείωσε και να ήθελε μόνο σεξ από εκείνη και βγάζει το θυμό της..

Όμως εδώ δν ήρθαμε να κατηγορήσουμε Αλλά να συζητήσουμε...

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ταιριαζετε ξερει ο παππουσ

----------


## GoldenM

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## GoldenM

> Ωραια...Και καταλήξαμε κάπου εδώ με τον ελις να μου κάνει προξενιό με το κωστα14...  
> 
> Καλά ρε ελις γλυκούλη από που συμπεράνες ότι ταίριαζουμε εδώ καλά καλά να συννενοηθουμε δεν μπορούμε ...φαντάσου να τα είχαμε κιόλας....
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν νμζ ότι τσιτωθηκε κανένας από τους δύο μας..
> 
> Άσε που δεν θα μπορεί να με ακολουθήσει και στις καθημερινες δραστηριότητες της ηλικίας μου...πλέξιμο...κεντημα. ..εκδρομές με καπη


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## little

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα Μιλιβα.
> 
> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Καλά εισαι πολύ κακός ανθρωπος εκτός του οτι ψαχνεις ηλιθιες φιλε μου! Αναφορα πως κανω εδώ μεσα; Δεν το ειχα σκοπο αλλα τετοιες προσβολες δεν τις δεχομαι. Εγώ δεν εχω καμια αρρώστια αν θες να ξερεις. Εσυ εχεις κανει εξετασεις να μας τις δειξεις να δουμε ποσα νοσηματα εχεις;

----------


## delmem-190819a

Θα πρέπει να επιστρέψουμε στο κυρίως θέμα του νήματος.

----------


## little

> Εγώ πάντως νμζ πως η λιτλ είναι μικρή όντως ηλικιακα Αλλά καταβαθος πιστεύω ότι κάτι έχει συμβεί που την έχει πληγώσει προσφατα...μάλλον κάποιος που ηθελε πολυ να τη γείωσε και να ήθελε μόνο σεξ από εκείνη και βγάζει το θυμό της..
> 
> Όμως εδώ δν ήρθαμε να κατηγορήσουμε Αλλά να συζητήσουμε...
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καλά ψυχολόγος πρεπει να γινεις κορίτσι μου!Μην αγχωνεσαι εμενα με παρακαλάνε ακόμα και αν δεν τους κάτσω. Εχω φταίω που μπηκα να σε βοηθήσω και από πάνω. Συνέχισε με το ιδιο σκεπτικό και με τις συμβουλες που σου δίνουν εδώ μέσα και θα δεις προκοπή.

----------


## Miliva21

Ααχ εγω φταίω που έχω πνιγεί σε μια κουταλιά νερό......χαθηκε να μην ψάχνω για ουσιαστικές σχέσεις ....να ήμουν γιολο και όποιος με προλάβει.....

Μια γνωστή μου που έκανα παρέα...οταν της έλεγα για τα ραντεβού που δεν πήγαιναν παρακάτω μου λέγε ότι εκλύονται επδ ειμαι όμορφη όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ταίριαζουμε για να θέλουν κτ παραπανω από μένα....

Ντάξει έχει και αυτή ένα δίκιο......

Μ πε κιόλας ότι μπορεί να με βλέπουν και σοβαρή και να κολλάνε επδ δεν είναι σε φάση 

Ντάξει και αυτό σωστό....

Όλα παίζουν .......Και αυτά που είπατε... 
Θα με γνωρίσει κ καμία κοπέλα από δω μέσα και θα αναρωτηθει με τη πάρτυ μου και με το "πρόβλημα" μου ....θα πει αα τη καημενουλα δεν ξέρει πως είναι να υπάρχουν και χειρότερα....
Το θέμα πιστεύω 

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## little

> Ότι κι αν συμβαίνει, υπάρχουν θεραπείες. Υπάρχουν επίσης δύο δρόμοι, ο ένας είναι αυτός που επέλεξε, ο άλλος είναι ν' αρχίσει επιτέλους να δίνει και λίγη σημασία στον εαυτό της.


Με ποιο δικαιωμα εσυ και αλλος γραφετε απο το πουθενα πως εχω ΣΜΝ; Χωρις καν να με ξερετε προσωπικά. Λυπαμαι για το επίπεδο σας.

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλά ψυχολόγος πρεπει να γινεις κορίτσι μου!Μην αγχωνεσαι εμενα με παρακαλάνε ακόμα και αν δεν τους κάτσω. Εχω φταίω που μπηκα να σε βοηθήσω και από πάνω. Συνέχισε με το ιδιο σκεπτικό και με τις συμβουλες που σου δίνουν εδώ μέσα και θα δεις προκοπή.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου απλά το λέω επειδή είσαι μονίμως επιθετική....Δεν είχα σκοπό να σε προσβάλω....Εγώ το είπα αυτό αν ήθελες να μας μιλήσεις μήπως σε βοηθουσαμε εφόσον βοηθάς κ εσύ
Αλλά άμα δεν θες είναι δικαίωμα σου εμείς δεν σε πιέζουμε για τπτ ...
Εξάλλου αυτό είναι δικό μου θρεντ 

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## little

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου απλά το λέω επειδή είσαι μονίμως επιθετική....Δεν είχα σκοπό να σε προσβάλω....Εγώ το είπα αυτό αν ήθελες να μας μιλήσεις μήπως σε βοηθουσαμε εφόσον βοηθάς κ εσύ
> Αλλά άμα δεν θες είναι δικαίωμα σου εμείς δεν σε πιέζουμε για τπτ ...
> Εξάλλου αυτό είναι δικό μου θρεντ 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Μα εγω δεν εχω ανάγκη για βοήθεια! Πιστεψε το ή οχι μπηκα εδώ μονο και μόνο για να σε βοηθήσω. Δεν ειδα να σου επιτέθηκα πουθενά εγώ ειδα να σε υπερασπίζομαι. Μακαρι να χες μια τετοια φιλη στην ζωή σου αλλά δύσκολο να την βρεις. Και μπηκα εδώ μονο για να σε συμβουλέψω και να το ευχαριστώ. Ακουσε εδώ τα αγορια της παρέας που βλέπεις το επίπεδο τους και θα πας μπροστα.

----------


## Miliva21

Οκει σορρυ το παρερμηνευσα...Δεν έχεις επιθετικότητα με τους άντρες Αλλά απλώς δεν συμφωνείς μαζί τους οκει...
Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου...
Φυσικά και άκουσα την άποψη σου και συμφωνω μαζί σου σε κάποια σημεία..
Σε αλλα Όχι...
Αυτό που θέλω είναι να ρίξουμε λίγο τους τόνους.....
Κανένας δεν ήθελε να σε προσβάλει από εδώ μέσα και σου ζητάμε συγνωμη αν το ένιωσες έτσι ...
Απλώς τους έχεις κινησει τη περιέργεια γτ νομίζουν ότι προσβάλλεται εύκολα 

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## little

> Οκει σορρυ το παρερμηνευσα...Δεν έχεις επιθετικότητα με τους άντρες Αλλά απλώς δεν συμφωνείς μαζί τους οκει...
> Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου...
> Φυσικά και άκουσα την άποψη σου και συμφωνω μαζί σου σε κάποια σημεία..
> Σε αλλα Όχι...
> Αυτό που θέλω είναι να ρίξουμε λίγο τους τόνους.....
> Κανένας δεν ήθελε να σε προσβάλει από εδώ μέσα και σου ζητάμε συγνωμη αν το ένιωσες έτσι ...
> Απλώς τους έχεις κινησει τη περιέργεια γτ νομίζουν ότι προσβάλλεται εύκολα 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Απλά όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια. Πρέπει να με υποτιμήσουν αφού είδαν πως δεν είμαι για τα δόντια τους. Αλλά μέχρι ενός σημείου. Δεν με αφορά τι λες ή όχι θα επέμβει η διαχείριση με αυτό που έγινε, γιατί αυτά τα άτομα πρέπει να απαγορεύεται να εκφέρουν δημόσια τις αρρωστημένες απόψεις τους.

----------


## delmem-190819a

Μιλινα21 καταλαβαίνω πως για σένα ορισμένοι τρόποι για να επικοινωνήσεις με τους ανθρώπους είναι απαγορευτικοί (πχ το fb). Δυστυχώς ακόμη κι αν αποκλειστούν ορισμένα μέσα επικοινωνίας, υπάρχουν και σε άλλους χώρους άνδρες που δεν έχουν τις ίδιες επιθυμίες με σένα.

Επίσης, βλέπω πως παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο για σένα το να αποδείξεις σε ανθρώπους που λογικά δεν τους ξέρεις, το τι είσαι και το τι δεν είσαι, ακόμη και όταν βλέπεις πως υπάρχει θέμα με τη μεταξύ σας επικοινωνία. Πιστεύεις ότι αυτό σε βοηθάει όσον αφορά τον προβληματισμό σου;

Έχεις καταλήξει ως τώρα κάπου όσον αφορά τη δική σου πλευρά προς το θέμα, πέρα από την οπτική του καθενός για τον εαυτό του στις ερωτικές σχέσεις; Όταν λέω τη δική σου πλευρά, δεν εννοώ να μας επαναλάβεις το τι ζητάς από το άλλο φύλο, αλλά το πως πιστεύεις ότι θα το βρεις και τι σε εμποδίζει από την πλευρά σου προς το να το βρεις.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ωραια...Και καταλήξαμε κάπου εδώ με τον ελις να μου κάνει προξενιό με το κωστα14...  
> 
> Καλά ρε ελις γλυκούλη από που συμπεράνες ότι ταίριαζουμε εδώ καλά καλά να συννενοηθουμε δεν μπορούμε ...φαντάσου να τα είχαμε κιόλας....
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν νμζ ότι τσιτωθηκε κανένας από τους δύο μας..
> 
> Άσε που δεν θα μπορεί να με ακολουθήσει και στις καθημερινες δραστηριότητες της ηλικίας μου...πλέξιμο...κεντημα. ..εκδρομές με καπη


Ε καλά και εσύ βρε Μίλιβα, μην συγκρίνεις το γραπτό λόγο σε ένα sait ψυχολογίας, με τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις. Από κοντά μπορεί και να ήθελες να φύγεις μακριά, επειδή θα με έβρισκες βαρετό, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Κοίτα αν η εκδρομή συνδυαζόταν και με τραγούδια στο πούλμαν δεν θα έλεγα όχι :P

----------


## Kostas_14

Χαλαρώστε βασικά λίγο μια όλοι, για να γίνει ένας εποικοδομητικός διάλογος.

----------


## Miliva21

> Ε καλά και εσύ βρε Μίλιβα, μην συγκρίνεις το γραπτό λόγο σε ένα sait ψυχολογίας, με τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις. Από κοντά μπορεί και να ήθελες να φύγεις μακριά, επειδή θα με έβρισκες βαρετό, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Κοίτα αν η εκδρομή συνδυαζόταν και με τραγούδια στο πούλμαν δεν θα έλεγα όχι :P


Τι θα έλεγες για το πολύ σύγχρονο αστα τα μαλλακια σου ανακατεμενα....
Η και τα κατσαμπακια θα ήταν μια λύση ...

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Με ποιο δικαιωμα εσυ και αλλος γραφετε απο το πουθενα πως εχω ΣΜΝ; Χωρις καν να με ξερετε προσωπικά. Λυπαμαι για το επίπεδο σας. Με τις πιθανότητες και μόνο εσείς ειστε 100 φορέςπιο πιθανό ναέχετε ΣΜΝ και μάλιστα σοβαρά μιας και οι ίδιοι λέτε πως πάτε με άγνωστες από το 1ο βράδυ. Και με βάση τα όσα εσείς μονοι σας ειπατε εδώ μέσα εκτίθεστε.


Το μόνο που έχω να σε πω είναι ότι βρίσκεσαι σε νήμα άλλης θεματοθέτριας που αναπτύσει τον προβληματισμό της. Δεν αφορά εσένα. Πουθενά δεν είπα ούτε υπονόησα ότι έχεις ΣΜΝ. Οι θεραπείες που ανέφερα δεν αφορούν εσένα, αφορούν αυτούς που λες ότι κολλάνε ο ένας τον άλλο ΣΜΝ. Δε θ' ασχοληθώ άλλο μαζί σου γιατί δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις στο θέμα, αλλά μόνο να κάνεις σπαμ για άνδρες και ΣΜΝ.

Καλό θα ήταν, αν θέλεις να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου και να μας παραθέσεις τη γνώμη σου πάνω στο θέμα και όχι να κοιτάς και να κατηγορείς το άλλο φύλο για τις συμπεριφορές του. Τελεία και παύλα.

----------


## little

> Χαλαρώστε βασικά λίγο μια όλοι, για να γίνει ένας εποικοδομητικός διάλογος.


Εποικοδομητικός διαλογος θα γινει αμα μεινουν ποιοτικά άτομα στην συζήτηση.

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλινα21 καταλαβαίνω πως για σένα ορισμένοι τρόποι για να επικοινωνήσεις με τους ανθρώπους είναι απαγορευτικοί (πχ το fb). Δυστυχώς ακόμη κι αν αποκλειστούν ορισμένα μέσα επικοινωνίας, υπάρχουν και σε άλλους χώρους άνδρες που δεν έχουν τις ίδιες επιθυμίες με σένα.
> 
> Επίσης, βλέπω πως παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο για σένα το να αποδείξεις σε ανθρώπους που λογικά δεν τους ξέρεις, το τι είσαι και το τι δεν είσαι, ακόμη και όταν βλέπεις πως υπάρχει θέμα με τη μεταξύ σας επικοινωνία. Πιστεύεις ότι αυτό σε βοηθάει όσον αφορά τον προβληματισμό σου;
> 
> Έχεις καταλήξει ως τώρα κάπου όσον αφορά τη δική σου πλευρά προς το θέμα, πέρα από την οπτική του καθενός για τον εαυτό του στις ερωτικές σχέσεις; Όταν λέω τη δική σου πλευρά, δεν εννοώ να μας επαναλάβεις το τι ζητάς από το άλλο φύλο, αλλά το πως πιστεύεις ότι θα το βρεις και τι σε εμποδίζει από την πλευρά σου προς το να το βρεις.


Σε ευχαριστώ που επαναφέρεις το θέμα γιατί είχαμε ξεφύγει λίγο...

Κοίταξε το φβ το φοβάμαι...μιλάω με κάποιον άγνωστο μου από εκεί και είχαμε πει να βρισκόμασταν Αλλά είμαι προβληματισμένη.....σε ποιον θα πέσω...τι θέλει...; κτλ κτλ

Φυσικά και δεν εννοώ πως όποιος δεν είναι από φβ είναι και τέλειος....
Αλλά...Η αλήθεια είναι το θεωρώ λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο ....Και ας έχω μια γκάμα ατόμων που με προσεγγιζουν στο φβ..

Να σου πω την αλήθεια Όχι δεν έχω καταληξει στο τι κάνω λάθος και πως θα το βρω.....έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απόψεις και τις σκέφτομαι....

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## little

> Το μόνο που έχω να σε πω είναι ότι βρίσκεσαι σε νήμα άλλης θεματοθέτριας που αναπτύσει τον προβληματισμό της. Δεν αφορά εσένα. Πουθενά δεν είπα ούτε υπονόησα ότι έχεις ΣΜΝ. Οι θεραπείες που ανέφερα δεν αφορούν εσένα, αφορούν αυτούς που λες ότι κολλάνε ο ένας τον άλλο ΣΜΝ. Δε θ' ασχοληθώ άλλο μαζί σου γιατί δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις στο θέμα, αλλά μόνο να κάνεις σπαμ για άνδρες και ΣΜΝ.
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν, αν θέλεις να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου και να μας παραθέσεις τη γνώμη σου πάνω στο θέμα και όχι να κοιτάς και να κατηγορείς το άλλο φύλο για τις συμπεριφορές του. Τελεία και παύλα.


Γράφτηκε ξεκάθαρα αν ξερεις να διαβάζεις πως έχω ΣΜΝ πιθανότατα! Και το είδες και εσυ και ειπες πως ότι και να εχω υπαρχουν θεραπείες πλέον! Εγώ τους προβληματισμούς της και τα όσα της λέγατε εσεις εδώ μεσα ανάπτυσσα εσείς μπηκατε απο το πουθενά να με προσβάλετε και μου κάνατε επίθεση. Και μιλας και από πάνω εσύ με τον άλλον σπαμάρατε όταν γράφετε σε ξένο θέμα όπως λες και εσυ πως εχω ΣΜΝ αυτό ειναι εντός θέματος ή αφορά την θεματοθέτρια τι έχω εγώ; Το ποιόν σου να το κρατήσεις μακρυα από το φορουμ!

----------


## Kostas_14

> Τι θα έλεγες για το πολύ σύγχρονο αστα τα μαλλακια σου ανακατεμενα....
> Η και τα κατσαμπακια θα ήταν μια λύση ...
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ή για το νέο hitακι το "Πρωίαν σε είδον μαλλιά ξεπλεγμενά..." και κάτι άλλα που λέει και δεν τα θυμάμαι, από μια ελληνική ταινία.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Σε ευχαριστώ που επαναφέρεις το θέμα γιατί είχαμε ξεφύγει λίγο...
> 
> Κοίταξε το φβ το φοβάμαι...μιλάω με κάποιον άγνωστο μου από εκεί και είχαμε πει να βρισκόμασταν Αλλά είμαι προβληματισμένη.....σε ποιον θα πέσω...τι θέλει...; κτλ κτλ
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν εννοώ πως όποιος δεν είναι από φβ είναι και τέλειος....
> Αλλά...Η αλήθεια είναι το θεωρώ λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο ....Και ας έχω μια γκάμα ατόμων που με προσεγγιζουν στο φβ..
> 
> Να σου πω την αλήθεια Όχι δεν έχω καταληξει στο τι κάνω λάθος και πως θα το βρω.....έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απόψεις και τις σκέφτομαι....
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καλό θα είναι, τις πρώτες φορές, με όποιον βγαίνεις, να βρίσκεστε σε δημόσιους χώρους. Βεβαίως και αν κάτι σε προβληματίζει, να το λαμβάνεις σοβαρά υπ' όψιν. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να πιέζεσαι. Μπορείς επίσης να δίνεις την ευκαιρία και σε ανθρώπους που ίσος στην αρχή να μη σε τράβηξαν εμφανισιακά, διότι η συμπεριφορά μπορεί τελικά να σε ελκύσει. Επίσης, η ερωτική σχέση δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός μιας γνωριμίας. Ακόμη κι αν δεν υπάρχει ερωτική έλξη, ίσος θα μπορούσατε να κάνετε παρέα σαν φίλοι ή γνωστοί.

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλινα21 καταλαβαίνω πως για σένα ορισμένοι τρόποι για να επικοινωνήσεις με τους ανθρώπους είναι απαγορευτικοί (πχ το fb). Δυστυχώς ακόμη κι αν αποκλειστούν ορισμένα μέσα επικοινωνίας, υπάρχουν και σε άλλους χώρους άνδρες που δεν έχουν τις ίδιες επιθυμίες με σένα.
> 
> Επίσης, βλέπω πως παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο για σένα το να αποδείξεις σε ανθρώπους που λογικά δεν τους ξέρεις, το τι είσαι και το τι δεν είσαι, ακόμη και όταν βλέπεις πως υπάρχει θέμα με τη μεταξύ σας επικοινωνία. Πιστεύεις ότι αυτό σε βοηθάει όσον αφορά τον προβληματισμό σου;
> 
> Έχεις καταλήξει ως τώρα κάπου όσον αφορά τη δική σου πλευρά προς το θέμα, πέρα από την οπτική του καθενός για τον εαυτό του στις ερωτικές σχέσεις; Όταν λέω τη δική σου πλευρά, δεν εννοώ να μας επαναλάβεις το τι ζητάς από το άλλο φύλο, αλλά το πως πιστεύεις ότι θα το βρεις και τι σε εμποδίζει από την πλευρά σου προς το να το βρεις.


Πάντως πιστεύω πως ο παράγοντας περιβάλλον και γνωριμίες παίζει το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο....Δεν γνωρίζω εύκολα άντρες....Πόσο μάλλον να γνωρίσω και άντρες π με ενδιαφέρουν....

Αν ήμουν σε κάποιο περιβάλλον καθημερινα με άντρες 25 με 30 ελεύθερους ...θεωρώ ότι θα είχα απηχηση...γτ είμαι εμφάνισιμη κοπέλα .....

Φυσικά και πρέπει βέβαια να χαλαρώσω και ίσως σκέφτομαι πολύ...Και δεν χρειάζεται 

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## little

Λοιπόν αμα δεν επέμβει η διαχείριση άμεσα ήδη έστειλα email στην δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Αμα δεν μπαναριστουν τα άτομα που με προσέβαλαν θα πάμε δικαστικώς και άμα εχει ευθύνη το φορουμ που δεν επεμβαίνει θα κινηθώ και κατά του φόρουμ.

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλό θα είναι, τις πρώτες φορές, με όποιον βγαίνεις, να βρίσκεστε σε δημόσιους χώρους. Βεβαίως και αν κάτι σε προβληματίζει, να το λαμβάνεις σοβαρά υπ' όψιν. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να πιέζεσαι. Μπορείς επίσης να δίνεις την ευκαιρία και σε ανθρώπους που ίσος στην αρχή να μη σε τράβηξαν εμφανισιακά, διότι η συμπεριφορά μπορεί τελικά να σε ελκύσει. Επίσης, η ερωτική σχέση δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός μιας γνωριμίας. Ακόμη κι αν δεν υπάρχει ερωτική έλξη, ίσος θα μπορούσατε να κάνετε παρέα σαν φίλοι ή γνωστοί.


Δλδ λες να δίνω ευκαιρία σε άντρες μέσω φβ να με γνωρίσουν;;;

Ναι έχει τύχει και αυτό δλδ να με προσεγγίσει μέσα από παρέα κάποιος που ήθελε σχέση όμως εμένα δεν μ άρεσε ερωτικά κ θεωρούσα ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε...του το είπα ξεκάθαρα και εκείνος το εκτίμησε και μείναμε φίλοι ....Από τότε...

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Miliva21

> Λοιπόν αμα δεν επέμβει η διαχείριση άμεσα ήδη έστειλα email στην δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος.


Εντάξει λιτλ μου θα ζητήσουμε τα αγόρια να ανακαλέσουν ας το ληξουμε εδω

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Kostas_14

> Σε ευχαριστώ που επαναφέρεις το θέμα γιατί είχαμε ξεφύγει λίγο...
> 
> Κοίταξε το φβ το φοβάμαι...μιλάω με κάποιον άγνωστο μου από εκεί και είχαμε πει να βρισκόμασταν Αλλά είμαι προβληματισμένη.....σε ποιον θα πέσω...τι θέλει...; κτλ κτλ
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν εννοώ πως όποιος δεν είναι από φβ είναι και τέλειος....
> Αλλά...Η αλήθεια είναι το θεωρώ λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο ....Και ας έχω μια γκάμα ατόμων που με προσεγγιζουν στο φβ..
> 
> Να σου πω την αλήθεια Όχι δεν έχω καταληξει στο τι κάνω λάθος και πως θα το βρω.....έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απόψεις και τις σκέφτομαι....
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Κοίτα έχω μια προσωπική άποψη από το fb. Για εμένα είναι πολύ λάθος που βγάζουν συμπέρασμα από μια φωτο, εντάξει το κάνουν και οι άντρες για τις κοπέλες, αλλά και οι κοπέλες το κάνουν κατά κόρον για τους άντρες. Έχω βγει ραντεβού με άγνωστες κοπέλες από το fb, με προσέγγισαν οι ίδιες, επειδή συνήθως γράφω διάφορα και είδαν τις απόψεις μου κλπ. (δεν έχει σημασία), αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι δεν βρήκα κάτι αξιόλογο, για να είμαι δίκαιος, θα πω πως αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις. 

Ξέρω ζευγάρια που έχουν παντρευτεί από το fb ή άλλα ζευγάρια που είναι μαζί ακόμη και ερωτευμένοι. Ίσως σε εμένα να μην έτυχαν αξιόλογες καταστάσεις, γι'αυτό και αποφεύγω να βγαίνω πλέον, γιατί ξενέρωσα από τις προηγούμενες φορές. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θα ξανά βγω σε κάποια άλλη αξιόλογη γνωριμία, αλλά θα επενδύσω παραπάνω χρόνο για να μάθω τι παίζει, αλλιώς γιατί να χάνω τον χρόνο μου; Αυτά πάνω κάτω ισχύουν για τις κοπέλες, τώρα για τους άντρες θα σου πρότεινα να είσαι γενικά προσεκτική, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει ένας οκ τύπος και να βρείτε. Γενικά παίζεις πολύ με την τύχη εκεί.

----------


## little

> Εντάξει λιτλ μου θα ζητήσουμε τα αγόρια να ανακαλέσουν ας το ληξουμε εδω
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Οχι αγαπη μου γλυκια ! Καταγγελια θα κανω. Τετοιο θράσος στην ζωή μου δεν το εχω συναντήσει ποτέ. Και δεν θα το αφήσω να περάσει έτσι με ένα και καλά συγνώμη. Να δουμε μετά πως θα γελάνε οταν τους σέρνω στα δικαστήρια. Με ενα συγνώμη εγώ δεν μασάω. Περιμένω την διαχείριση για την ώρα για να ξέρω τι θα κανω. Και μεχρι που θα το φτάσω. Απαιτώ να μπαναριστούν αλλιώς θα χουμε συνέχεια.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Πάντως πιστεύω πως ο παράγοντας περιβάλλον και γνωριμίες παίζει το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο....Δεν γνωρίζω εύκολα άντρες....Πόσο μάλλον να γνωρίσω και άντρες π με ενδιαφέρουν....
> 
> Αν ήμουν σε κάποιο περιβάλλον καθημερινα με άντρες 25 με 30 ελεύθερους ...θεωρώ ότι θα είχα απηχηση...γτ είμαι εμφάνισιμη κοπέλα .....
> 
> *Φυσικά και πρέπει βέβαια να χαλαρώσω και ίσως σκέφτομαι πολύ...Και δεν χρειάζεται 
> *
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Επιτέλους έπιασαν τόπο τα ποστ μου. Αυτή είναι η λύση και συμφωνώ και με τον SB απόλυτα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Βρε εσύ Miliva,διαβάζοντας σε βλέπω πως είσαι κοπέλα με πολλά θετικά χαρακτηριστικά,συν οτι είσαι εμφανίσιμη.Με λίγα λόγια δεν είσαι χαζογκομενα.
Παρά τα θετικά σου στοιχεία,ίσως να έχεις λιγάκι χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση/αυτοπεποίθηση.Ίσως αυτό να φαίνεται στους υπόλοιπους όταν βγαίνει.
Να μην σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά όταν βγαίνεις έξω για φλερτ βρε εσύ.
Έχεις ακουστά την αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεία;
Ίσως να κάνεις αθελα σου αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Πάντως πιστεύω πως ο παράγοντας περιβάλλον και γνωριμίες παίζει το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο....Δεν γνωρίζω εύκολα άντρες....Πόσο μάλλον να γνωρίσω και άντρες π με ενδιαφέρουν....
> 
> Αν ήμουν σε κάποιο περιβάλλον καθημερινα με άντρες 25 με 30 ελεύθερους ...θεωρώ ότι θα είχα απηχηση...γτ είμαι εμφάνισιμη κοπέλα .....
> 
> Φυσικά και πρέπει βέβαια να χαλαρώσω και ίσως σκέφτομαι πολύ...Και δεν χρειάζεται 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Στο περιβάλλον αυτό μπορεί να μη βρεθείς ποτέ. Σίγουρα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια, αλλά να δίνεις την ευκαιρία σε σένα και σε άλλους ανθρώπους να γνωριστείτε. Άνοιξε τον κοινωνικό σου κύκλο, όχι βιαστικά, κρατώντας επαφή με γνωστούς σου, άνδρες και γυναίκες. Βοήθησε έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει όλο και περισσότερο η πιθανότητα να γνωριστείς "τυχαία" με έναν "υποψήφιο μελλοντικό σύντροφο".

----------


## GoldenM

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*





> Γράφτηκε ξεκάθαρα αν ξερεις να διαβάζεις πως έχω ΣΜΝ πιθανότατα! Και το είδες και εσυ και ειπες πως ότι και να εχω υπαρχουν θεραπείες πλέον! Εγώ τους προβληματισμούς της και τα όσα της λέγατε εσεις εδώ μεσα ανάπτυσσα εσείς μπηκατε απο το πουθενά να με προσβάλετε και μου κάνατε επίθεση. Και μιλας και από πάνω εσύ με τον άλλον σπαμάρατε όταν γράφετε σε ξένο θέμα όπως λες και εσυ πως εχω ΣΜΝ αυτό ειναι εντός θέματος ή αφορά την θεματοθέτρια τι έχω εγώ; Το ποιόν σου να το κρατήσεις μακρυα από το φορουμ!





> Λοιπόν αμα δεν επέμβει η διαχείριση άμεσα ήδη έστειλα email στην δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Αμα δεν μπαναριστουν τα άτομα που με προσέβαλαν θα πάμε δικαστικώς και άμα εχει ευθύνη το φορουμ που δεν επεμβαίνει θα κινηθώ και κατά του φόρουμ.


Λοιπόν, επειδή μάλλον εσύ δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις κα εσύ ψάχνεσαι για καβγά, όπως βλέπεις έγραψα πως ελπίζω να μην έχεις κάποιο ΣΜΝ και αντιδράς έτσι. Ουδέποτε ανάφερα πως έχεις ΣΜΝ πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία. Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι να μαθαίνω ότι είσαι υγιείς
Εσύ υπήρξες προσβλητική προς εμένα και προς άλλα μέλη.
Και τώρα που βλέπεις ότι στέρεψαν τα επιχειρήματα σου, απειλείς με παιδιάστικο τρόπο.
Ουδείς σε εξύβρισε ενώ εσύ το έκανες. Απόψεις μου εξέφρασα με πολύ συγκροτημένο και όμορφο τρόπο. Εσύ μου είπες ότι ψάχνω για ιερόδουλες. Εσύ πρώτη μίλησες για την ποιότητα μου ως άνθρωπος υποτιμητικά. Μέχρι και για το αν ξέχασα να μιλάω Ελληνικά αναφέρθηκες, εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι διαμένω και εργάζομαι μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό.
Δεν ξέρω τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις. Σου συμπάσχω ειλικρινά όσο και αν δεν το πιστεύεις.
Τώρα αν νομίζεις ότι φοβήθηκε κανείς από τις ανερμάτιστες απειλές σου, έχω να σου πω πως η προσπάθεια ήταν ανεπιτυχής.
Εγώ δεν θα σου κάνω αναφορά, γιατί πιστεύω πως ο διάλογος και η συμμετοχή σε συζητήσεις είναι η λύση σε κάθε πρόβλημα.
Ο αφορισμός, η εξύβριση και οι απειλές δεν είναι η λύση - είναι το πρόβλημα.
Πήγες στην δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος όπως λες. Για ποιο ακριβώς έγκλημα; Για το ότι τελείωσαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και τραμπουκίζοντας νομίζεις θα φοβηθούμε; Θα μας πας σε δικαστήριο, κατά τα λεγόμενα σου, με ποια ακριβώς κατηγορία; Για το ότι δεν συμφωνούμε με τις απόψεις σου και σου αποδίδουμε αυτό που σου αναλογεί σε κάθε επιθετικό/προσβλητικό μήνυμα σου;
Πραγματικά δεν έχω άλλα σχόλια για σένα. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ πλέον μαζί σου γιατί είναι μάταιο.
Μπήκαμε να εκφράσουμε την άποψη μας στο ζήτημα που έθεσε η Μιλιβα. Το ίδιο έκανα και εγώ. Αν τα επιχειρήματα σου είναι ανεδαφικά για να στηρίξουν τη γνώμη σου, μην τα βάζεις με τους άλλους αλλά ψάξε το σφάλμα σε εσένα. 
Παρακαλώ δε την διαχείριση να με αποκλείσει εμένα, αν θεωρεί ότι με τα μηνύματα μου έχω παραβιάσει τους θεσμοθετημένους κανόνες του φόρουμ.

----------


## little

> Λοιπόν, επειδή μάλλον εσύ δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις κα εσύ ψάχνεσαι για καβγά, όπως βλέπεις έγραψα πως ελπίζω να μην έχεις κάποιο ΣΜΝ και αντιδράς έτσι. Ουδέποτε ανάφερα πως έχεις ΣΜΝ πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία. Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι να μαθαίνω ότι είσαι υγιείς
> Εσύ υπήρξες προσβλητική προς εμένα και προς άλλα μέλη.
> Και τώρα που βλέπεις ότι στέρεψαν τα επιχειρήματα σου, απειλείς με παιδιάστικο τρόπο.
> Ουδείς σε εξύβρισε ενώ εσύ το έκανες. Απόψεις μου εξέφρασα με πολύ συγκροτημένο και όμορφο τρόπο. Εσύ μου είπες ότι ψάχνω για ιερόδουλες. Εσύ πρώτη μίλησες για την ποιότητα μου ως άνθρωπος υποτιμητικά. Μέχρι και για το αν ξέχασα να μιλάω Ελληνικά αναφέρθηκες, εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι διαμένω και εργάζομαι μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό.
> Δεν ξέρω τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις. Σου συμπάσχω ειλικρινά όσο και αν δεν το πιστεύεις.
> Τώρα αν νομίζεις ότι φοβήθηκε κανείς από τις ανερμάτιστες απειλές σου, έχω να σου πω πως η προσπάθεια ήταν ανεπιτυχής.
> Εγώ δεν θα σου κάνω αναφορά, γιατί πιστεύω πως ο διάλογος και η συμμετοχή σε συζητήσεις είναι η λύση σε κάθε πρόβλημα.
> Ο αφορισμός, η εξύβριση και οι απειλές δεν είναι η λύση - είναι το πρόβλημα.
> Πήγες στην δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος όπως λες. Για ποιο ακριβώς έγκλημα; Για το ότι τελείωσαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και τραμπουκίζοντας νομίζεις θα φοβηθούμε; Θα μας πας σε δικαστήριο, κατά τα λεγόμενα σου, με ποια ακριβώς κατηγορία; Για το ότι δεν συμφωνούμε με τις απόψεις σου και σου αποδίδουμε αυτό που σου αναλογεί σε κάθε επιθετικό/προσβλητικό μήνυμα σου;
> ...


Τραμπουκιζεις εσύ! Εσενα σου τελειωσαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και επειδη δεν ειχες τιποτα αλλο να πεις μπηκες και αφησες υπονοουμεναπως εχω ΣΜΝ ! Κανε εξετασεις να δεις εσυ τι εχεις και μην ασχολείσαι με το τι έχω εγώ που δεν ειναι δικό σου θέμα
Επισης για πες μου υπηρξε κατι που ειπες και δεν σου απάντησα και ειδες πως δεν εχω αλλα επιχειρήματα; Εγω ειδα πως σε ολα σου απάντησα. Δεν ειδα να στερεψαν τα επιχειρήματα μου ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. Παρα μόνο οταν μπηκες να μου πεις πως εχω ΣΜΝ μηπως θες να σου στειλω ως επιχείρημα εξετασεις πως ειμαι υγιής; Ποιος παιδιαρίζει εδώ μέσα αυτός που ως επιχείρημα εχει το να λέει για μια άγνωστη κοπέλα που μπορουσε να ναι κόρη του πως εχει ΣΜΝ! Ωραια τα επιχειρήματα σου.

----------


## GoldenM

> Τραμπουκιζεις εσύ! Εσενα σου τελειωσαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και επειδη δεν ειχες τιποτα αλλο να πεις μπηκες και αφησες υπονοουμεναπως εχω ΣΜΝ ! Κανε εξετασεις να δουμε εσυ τι εχεις.
> Επισης για πες μου υπηρξε κατι που ειπες και δεν σου απάντησα και ειδες πως δεν εχω αλλα επιχειρήματα; Εγω ειδα πως σε ολα σου απάντησα. Δεν ειδα να στερεψαν τα επιχειρήματα μου ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. Παρα μόνο οταν μπηκες να μου πεις πως εχω ΣΜΝ μηπως θες να σου στειλω ως επιχείρημα εξετασεις πως ειμαι υγιής; 
> Αμα εισαι τόσο μαγκας όπως μας παριστάνεις περιμένω ΑΜΕΣΑ προσωπικό σου μήνυμα με ονοματεπώνυμο διεύθυνση και τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας.


Συνεχίζεις να μιλάς ανάρμοστα. Μα αλήθεια δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με αυτό το τρόπο χάνεις το όποιο δίκιο ενδεχόμενα είχες;
Επειδή δεν έχεις κανένα μα κανένα δικαίωμα στα στοιχεία μου δεν θα σου στείλω τίποτα.
Μαγκιά πουλάς εσύ εκ του ασφαλούς και επιδίδεσαι σε κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού. Αφού λοιπόν πήγες στην δίωξη ηλ. εγκλήματος θα τα βρεις τα στοιχεία μου.
Με το που είδες ότι όλοι διαφωνούν μαζί σου, άρχισες να επαναστατείς σαν κακομαθημένο παιδάκι. 
Σεβάσου την Μιλιβα και πάψε να σπαμάρεις. Αρκετά!!!

----------


## little

> Συνεχίζεις να μιλάς ανάρμοστα. Μα αλήθεια δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με αυτό το τρόπο χάνεις το όποιο δίκιο ενδεχόμενα είχες;
> Επειδή δεν έχεις κανένα μα κανένα δικαίωμα στα στοιχεία μου δεν θα σου στείλω τίποτα.
> Μαγκιά πουλάς εσύ εκ του ασφαλούς και επιδίδεσαι σε κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού. Αφού λοιπόν πήγες στην δίωξη ηλ. εγκλήματος θα τα βρεις τα στοιχεία μου.
> Με το που είδες ότι όλοι διαφωνούν μαζί σου, άρχισες να επαναστατείς σαν κακομαθημένο παιδάκι. 
> Σεβάσου την Μιλιβα και πάψε να σπαμάρεις. Αρκετά!!!


Δεν ειδα καμια προσβολή! Που ειδεςνα μιλαω αναρμοστα ακριβώς για πες μου την φράση.
Επίσης ειπα πως εστειλα ηδη email δεν ειπα πως πήγα.
Οταν εσυ ελεγες ΣΕ ΑΚΥΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ πως εχω ΣΜΝ σεβοσουν και δεν σπαμαρες ε;
Επίσης ποιοι διαφωνουν μαζι μου; Ποιοι εσυ και ο αλλος με τα ΣΜΝ; Εσυ πιανεσαι για ενα ολοκληρο φορουμ θες να μας πεις. Μονο μαζί σου και με τον SB_ ειχα θεμα γιατι ξεπεράσατε καθε όριο! Φυγατε εκτός θεματος σπαμάρατε και μιλουσατε για μένα και πως εχω ΣΜΝ ! Ετσι στο ακυρο για να με προσβάλλεται.
Ρωτα τον διαχειριστή του φορουμ να δεις αν οσα λέω ειναι "απειλές" και κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού!

----------


## giorgos35

Ηρεμήσετε λίγο ρε παιδιά πω πω ολόκληρο πόλεμο ανοίξατε...είμαστε εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε και να βοηθήσουμε...σίγουρα οι απόψεις είναι διαφορετικές του καθενός και σίγουρα ο καθένας θα έχει της απόψεις του...δεν είναι ανάγκη να μαλώνετε....κοινός στόχος μιλιβα...
Little ηρέμησε λίγο...νέο κορίτσι είσαι μην τα περνάς όλα και τόσο της μετρητής και στα σοβαρά..κανείς δεν είπε ότι έχεις κάτι...τα παιδιά είπαν μήπως πέρασες από μια σχέση που σε άφησε τραύματα...όλοι τα περάσαμε αυτά..και ούτε με κακιά το είπαν...εδώ δεν έχουμε κανενας κάτι εναντίον του άλλου....συζητουσαμε με τη μιλιβα για τους προβληματισμούς της και διναμε συμβουλές..και ξαφνικά είπες ότι τα αγόρια κάνουν προπαγάνδα στη μιλιβα για να καθετε εύκολα και να μην κάνει τη ζορικη...θιχτηκαμε από αυτό αλλά δεν το πήγαμε και τόσο μακρια...καταλάβενω την καλή διάθεση σου να βοηθήσεις τη μιλιβα όπως και εμείς το ίδιο θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε...και κανένα απτά παιδιά δεν έχει διάθεση για καμιά απολύτως προπαγάνδα ούτε για τη μιλιβα ούτε για καμιά άλλη κοπέλα εδώ μέσα...
Goldem m..και τα υπόλοιπα μελοι χαλαρώστε λίγο..
Ηlittle θέλει να βοηθησει τη μιλιβα όπως και εμείς απλά έχουμε διαφορετικές απόψεις δεν χρειάζεται να μαλονουμε ας πει ο καθένας την άποψη του και ας διάλεξη η μιλιβα το τι θα κάνει..ο γραπτός λόγος πολλές φορές μας μπερδεύει...θα διάβασε η κοπέλα κάπου κάτι και το παρερμηνευσε...πολλές φορές γίνετε αυτό...δεν χρειάζεται να δωθεί συνέχεια στο καυγά από κανέναν...

----------


## giorgos35

Ειρήνη ημίν...

----------


## Kostas_14

Παιδιά ανοίξτε άλλο θέμα να τσακωθείτε ελεύθερα, τώρα αδικούμε όλοι την Μίλιβα και το θέμα που άνοιξε και είναι ανάρμοστο. Σεβαστείτε το θέμα και ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο. Δεν θέλω να μπω σε αυτόν τον τσακωμό, οπότε δεν παίρνω και θέση, απλά ξέρω ότι βρισκόσαστε σε ένα ξένο θέμα και το χαλάτε, με άσχετα πράγματα.

----------


## GoldenM

> Δεν ειδα καμια προσβολή! Που ειδεςνα μιλαω αναρμοστα ακριβώς για πες μου την φράση.
> Επίσης ειπα πως εστειλα ηδη email δεν ειπα πως πήγα.
> Επειδη ξερω πως λειτουργεί η διωξη για αυτό ακριβώς σου ζητάω και τα στοιχεία σου μιας και ειναι βοηθητικό για μένα εσυ γιατί δεν ταδίνεις; Μαγκια πουλα αλλού οχι σε εμένα γιατί αυτα σε εμένα δεν περνάνε.
> Οταν εσυ ελεγες ΣΕ ΑΚΥΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ πως εχω ΣΜΝ σεβοσουν και δεν σπαμαρες ε;
> Επίσης ποιοι διαφωνουν μαζι μου; Ποιοι εσυ και ο αλλος με τα ΣΜΝ; Εσυ πιανεσαι για ενα ολοκληρο φορουμ θες να μας πεις. Μονο μαζί σου και με τον SB_ ειχα θεμα γιατι ξεπεράσατε καθε όριο! Φυγατε εκτός θεματος σπαμάρατε και μιλουσατε για μένα και πως εχω ΣΜΝ ! Ετσι στο ακυρο για να με προσβάλλεται.
> Ρωτα τον διαχειριστή του φορουμ να δεις αν οσα λέω ειναι "απειλές" και κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού!


Δεν είπα πουθενά πως έχεις ΣΜΝ. Εξέφρασα προβληματισμό στην Μιλιβα, μην τυχών έχεις κάποια τέτοια δυσάρεστη εμπειρία. Και αυτό γιατί εσύ αναφέρεις συνέχεια τα ΣΜΝ και είσαι επιθετική.
Άλλωστε σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα σου ανέφερες πολλές φορές ότι οι άντρες που ζητάν σεξ, ευθύνονται για τα ΣΜΝ και την εξάπλωση τους.
Ο στόχος σου είναι να μην ακούγεται διαφορετική άποψη από την δική σου. Για αυτό και είσαι τόσο επιθετική. Βρήκες τώρα μια πρόφαση για να δημιουργήσεις θέμα.
Επειδή δεν θέλω να σπαμαρω άλλο, σταματώ εδώ.
Θέλω παράλληλα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από την Μιλιβα και τα άλλα μέλη που εξαιτίας αυτού του ανούσιου διαπληκτισμού, αναλώνουν τον χρόνο τους.

----------


## little

> Ηρεμήσετε λίγο ρε παιδιά πω πω ολόκληρο πόλεμο ανοίξατε...είμαστε εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε και να βοηθήσουμε...σίγουρα οι απόψεις είναι διαφορετικές του καθενός και σίγουρα ο καθένας θα έχει της απόψεις του...δεν είναι ανάγκη να μαλώνετε....κοινός στόχος μιλιβα...
> Little ηρέμησε λίγο...νέο κορίτσι είσαι μην τα περνάς όλα και τόσο της μετρητής και στα σοβαρά..κανείς δεν είπε ότι έχεις κάτι...τα παιδιά είπαν μήπως πέρασες από μια σχέση που σε άφησε τραύματα...όλοι τα περάσαμε αυτά..και ούτε με κακιά το είπα...εδώ δεν έχουμε κανενας κάτι εναντίον του άλλου....συζητουσαμε με τη μιλιβα για τους προβληματισμούς της και διναμε συμβουλές..και ξαφνικά είπες ότι τα αγόρια κάνουν προπαγάνδα στη μιλιβα για να μάθετε εύκολα και να μην κάνει τη ζορικη...θιχτηκαμε από αυτό αλλά δεν το πήγαμε και τόσο μακρια...καταλάβενης την καλή διάθεση σου να βοηθήσεις τη μιλιβα όπως και εμείς το ίδιο θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε...και κανένα απτά παιδιά δεν έχει διάθεση για καμιά απολύτως προπαγάνδα ούτε για τη μιλιβα ούτε για καμιά άλλη κοπέλα εδώ μέσα...
> Goldem m..και τα υπόλοιπα μελοι χαλαρώστε λίγο..
> Ηlittle θέλει να βοηθησει τη μιλιβα όπως και εμείς απλά έχουμε διαφορετικές απόψεις δεν χρειάζεται να μαλονουμε ας πει ο καθένας την άποψη του και ας διάλεξη η μιλιβα το τι θα κάνει..ο γραπτός λόγος πολλές φορές μας μπερδεύει...θα διάβασε η κοπέλα κάπου κάτι και το παρερμηνευσε...πολλές φορές γίνετε αυτό...δεν χρειάζεται να δωθεί συνέχεια στο καυγά από κανέναν...


Δεν παρερμήνευσα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Γιώργο το άτομα αφησε το υποννοούμενο πως εχω ΕΓΩ ΣΜΝ! Και θα το δεχόμουν αμα τοθέμα ηταν δικό μου και το ειχα ανοίξει εγω και ειχα γραψει προσωπικες μου πληροφορίες από τις οποίες όντως θα φαινόταν πως ειναι πιθανό να έχω ΣΜΝ και μου το έγραφαν για να με συμβουλέψουν. Εδώ δεν συνέβει κατι τέτοιο όμως! Το θεμα ηταν ξένο δεν εγραφα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ για μένα και την σεξουαλική μου ζωή και δεν ζήτησα βοήθεια και συμβουλές από κανέναν επομένως δεν δέχομαι στην κυριολεξία από το πουθενά το μέλος να μπαινει και να λέει πως έχω ΣΜΝ. Μπηκα μονο και μονο για την Μιλιβα. Επίσης ναι αν θέλετε να ξέρετε δούλευα σε γυναικολόγο και εγώ και μια φίλη μου και ξέρουμε πως τα ΣΜΝ δίνουν και παιρνουν και το 90% του πληθυσμού έχει και από ένα. Σας αρέσει ή όχι η αλήθεια πονάει. Επιπλέον στους άντρες πολλές φορές αν όχι τις περισσότερες δεν εκδηλώνονται ΚΑΝ τα εχουν χωρις καμια εκδήλωση αλλά μια χαρά τα μεταδίδουν στις συντρόφους τους. Οι γυναίκες κανουν και ενα τεστ ΠΑΠ τουλάχιστον. Το μέλος που με προσέβαλε έτσι έχει κάνει καμια εξέταση όμως και αυτός ΘΕΩΡΕΙ πως ειναι υγιής προφανώς και μπαινει και λέει πως έχω εγώ ΣΜΝ! Αρα να υποθέσω πως έχει εξεταστεί και το ξέρει αλλιώς ειναι ένα τελειως αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα πως αυτός ειναι υγιής και εγώ νοσώ.

----------


## GoldenM

> Ηρεμήσετε λίγο ρε παιδιά πω πω ολόκληρο πόλεμο ανοίξατε...είμαστε εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε και να βοηθήσουμε...σίγουρα οι απόψεις είναι διαφορετικές του καθενός και σίγουρα ο καθένας θα έχει της απόψεις του...δεν είναι ανάγκη να μαλώνετε....κοινός στόχος μιλιβα...
> Little ηρέμησε λίγο...νέο κορίτσι είσαι μην τα περνάς όλα και τόσο της μετρητής και στα σοβαρά..κανείς δεν είπε ότι έχεις κάτι...τα παιδιά είπαν μήπως πέρασες από μια σχέση που σε άφησε τραύματα...όλοι τα περάσαμε αυτά..και ούτε με κακιά το είπαν...εδώ δεν έχουμε κανενας κάτι εναντίον του άλλου....συζητουσαμε με τη μιλιβα για τους προβληματισμούς της και διναμε συμβουλές..και ξαφνικά είπες ότι τα αγόρια κάνουν προπαγάνδα στη μιλιβα για να καθετε εύκολα και να μην κάνει τη ζορικη...θιχτηκαμε από αυτό αλλά δεν το πήγαμε και τόσο μακρια...καταλάβενω την καλή διάθεση σου να βοηθήσεις τη μιλιβα όπως και εμείς το ίδιο θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε...και κανένα απτά παιδιά δεν έχει διάθεση για καμιά απολύτως προπαγάνδα ούτε για τη μιλιβα ούτε για καμιά άλλη κοπέλα εδώ μέσα...
> Goldem m..και τα υπόλοιπα μελοι χαλαρώστε λίγο..
> Ηlittle θέλει να βοηθησει τη μιλιβα όπως και εμείς απλά έχουμε διαφορετικές απόψεις δεν χρειάζεται να μαλονουμε ας πει ο καθένας την άποψη του και ας διάλεξη η μιλιβα το τι θα κάνει..ο γραπτός λόγος πολλές φορές μας μπερδεύει...θα διάβασε η κοπέλα κάπου κάτι και το παρερμηνευσε...πολλές φορές γίνετε αυτό...δεν χρειάζεται να δωθεί συνέχεια στο καυγά από κανέναν...





> Παιδιά ανοίξτε άλλο θέμα να τσακωθείτε ελεύθερα, τώρα αδικούμε όλοι την Μίλιβα και το θέμα που άνοιξε και είναι ανάρμοστο. Σεβαστείτε το θέμα και ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο. Δεν θέλω να μπω σε αυτόν τον τσακωμό, οπότε δεν παίρνω και θέση, απλά ξέρω ότι βρισκόσαστε σε ένα ξένο θέμα και το χαλάτε, με άσχετα πράγματα.


Έχετε δίκιο αμφότεροι και ζητώ συγγνώμη.
Δεν έπρεπε να παρασυρθώ.

----------


## little

> Δεν είπα πουθενά πως έχεις ΣΜΝ. Εξέφρασα προβληματισμό στην Μιλιβα, μην τυχών έχεις κάποια τέτοια δυσάρεστη εμπειρία. Και αυτό γιατί εσύ αναφέρεις συνέχεια τα ΣΜΝ και είσαι επιθετική.
> Άλλωστε σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα σου ανέφερες πολλές φορές ότι οι άντρες που ζητάν σεξ, ευθύνονται για τα ΣΜΝ και την εξάπλωση τους.
> Ο στόχος σου είναι να μην ακούγεται διαφορετική άποψη από την δική σου. Για αυτό και είσαι τόσο επιθετική. Βρήκες τώρα μια πρόφαση για να δημιουργήσεις θέμα.
> Επειδή δεν θέλω να σπαμαρω άλλο, σταματώ εδώ.
> Θέλω παράλληλα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από την Μιλιβα και τα άλλα μέλη που εξαιτίας αυτού του ανούσιου διαπληκτισμού, αναλώνουν τον χρόνο τους.


Γραφεις "Εξέφρασα προβληματισμό στην Μιλιβα, μην τυχών έχεις κάποια τέτοια δυσάρεστη εμπειρία" ΣΥΝ αμα εχω ΣΜΝ αυτό γιατί δεν το λες;
Έκανες λοιπόν τα δικά μου τα γεννητικά όργανα και τη σεξουαλική μου ζωή δημόσιο θέμα σε ανοιχτό διάλογο χωρίς να σου ζητηθεί και χωρίς να μαι εγώ αυτή που ζητάει συμβουλες και βοήθεια εδώ μέσα! Σε ξένο θέμα σπάμαρες εσυ λοιπόν γιατί δεν σε πόνεσε που σου ειπα αλήθειες στις οποίες αν θυμάσαι ΕΣΥ δεν ειχες επιχειρήματα. Το επιχειρημα σου ηταν πως θα πάψεις να ασχολείσαι μαζί μου από εδώ και στο εξής μετά έγραψες πως χρήζω βοήθειας .Το διαβασα να ξέρεις αλλά το άφησα να περάσει γιατί εισαι ακρως κουραστικός να σου απαντήσω με τι στην προσβολή; Με προσβολή και να πέσω στο επίπεδο σου;Λεω αστο δεν αξιζει καν. Και μετά ενω δεν ειχα ξαναποσταρει στην συζήτηση και δεν το χα σκοπό, μπαινω και βλεπω να συνεχιζεις ακάθεκτος και να λες πως έχω ΣΜΝ!

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν παρερμήνευσα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Γιώργο το άτομα αφησε το υποννοούμενο πως εχω ΕΓΩ ΣΜΝ! Και θα το δεχόμουν αμα τοθέμα ηταν δικό μου και το ειχα ανοίξει εγω και ειχα γραψει προσωπικες μου πληροφορίες από τις οποίες όντως θα φαινόταν πως ειναι πιθανό να έχω ΣΜΝ και μου το έγραφαν για να με συμβουλέψουν. Εδώ δεν συνέβει κατι τέτοιο όμως! Το θεμα ηταν ξένο δεν εγραφα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ για μένα και την σεξουαλική μου ζωή και δεν ζήτησα βοήθεια και συμβουλές από κανέναν επομένως δεν δέχομαι στην κυριολεξία από το πουθενά το μέλος να μπαινει και να λέει πως έχω ΣΜΝ. Μπηκα μονο και μονο για την Μιλιβα. Επίσης ναι αν θέλετε να ξέρετε δούλευα σε γυναικολόγο και εγώ και μια φίλη μου και ξέρουμε πως τα ΣΜΝ δίνουν και παιρνουν και το 90% του πληθυσμού έχει και από ένα. Σας αρέσει ή όχι η αλήθεια πονάει. Επιπλέον στους άντρες πολλές φορές αν όχι τις περισσότερες δεν εκδηλώνονται ΚΑΝ τα εχουν χωρις καμια εκδήλωση αλλά μια χαρά τα μεταδίδουν στις συντρόφους τους. Οι γυναίκες κανουν και ενα τεστ ΠΑΠ τουλάχιστον. Το μέλος που με προσέβαλε έτσι έχει κάνει καμια εξέταση όμως και αυτός ΘΕΩΡΕΙ πως ειναι υγιής προφανώς και μπαινει και λέει πως έχω εγώ ΣΜΝ! Αρα να υποθέσω πως έχει εξεταστεί και το ξέρει αλλιώς ειναι ένα τελειως αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα πως αυτός ειναι υγιής και εγώ νοσώ.


Δουλευης ακόμα σε γυναικολόγο???αν ναι έχω κάποιες απορίες ρε συ να ρωρουσες τη γυναικολόγο σου...αν σου είναι εύκολο δηλαδή..και αν θέλεις να εξυπηρετήσεις..
Ωπ τώρα είδα ότι έγραψες ότι ΔΟΎΛΕΥΕΣ ..άρα τώρα δεν δουλευης άκυρο...

----------


## GoldenM

Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια...

----------


## little

> Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια...


Υπέροχο επιχείρημα!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Little οταν πας στη δίωξη, μετα απο αυτα εδω που θα τους δειξεις, δείξε τους και το θεμα μια κοπέλας που βγαινει με ενα αγορι καμπόσο καιρο και το παει σιγα ο τυπος, δεν ορμάει σαν γύπας, περιμενει και απο αυτην να να νοιώσει πιο ανετα και να δειξει με τον τροπο της το οκ.
Εκει βρε μικρούλα που απαντησες οτι λογικα ειναι gay η bi.

----------


## little

> Little οταν πας στη δίωξη, μετα απο αυτα εδω που θα τους δειξεις, δείξε τους και το θεμα μια κοπέλας που βγαινει με ενα αγορι καμπόσο καιρο και το παει σιγα ο τυπος, δεν ορμάει σαν γύπας, περιμενει και απο αυτην να να νοιώσει πιο ανετα και να δειξει με τον τροπο της το οκ.
> Εκει βρε μικρούλα που απαντησες οτι λογικα ειναι gay η bi.


Ε καλά απαντησα για να το ειπα θα χα διαβάσει το σύνολο μιας ιστορίας και εβγαλα συμπερασμα! Δεν ειπα πουθενα να βγαινει ενας με καποια και να μην της την πεσει ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ! Και να βγαινουν αιωνίως σαν φιλενάδες.Δεν ξερω τωρα εσύ απο που το συμπέρανες.
Επίσης στο αλλο θεμα εμενα μου έμοιαζε πως το άτομο δεν ηταν ντροπαλο αλλα πως δεν ενδιαφερόταν καν! Για αυτο το ειπα.Και τελικα πιστευω ειχα δικιο αφου τιποτα δεν παιχτηκε τελικα.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Ααχ εγω φταίω που έχω πνιγεί σε μια κουταλιά νερό......χαθηκε να μην ψάχνω για ουσιαστικές σχέσεις ....να ήμουν γιολο και όποιος με προλάβει.....
> 
> Μια γνωστή μου που έκανα παρέα...οταν της έλεγα για τα ραντεβού που δεν πήγαιναν παρακάτω μου λέγε ότι εκλύονται επδ ειμαι όμορφη όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ταίριαζουμε για να θέλουν κτ παραπανω από μένα....
> 
> Ντάξει έχει και αυτή ένα δίκιο......
> 
> Μ πε κιόλας ότι μπορεί να με βλέπουν και σοβαρή και να κολλάνε επδ δεν είναι σε φάση 
> 
> Ντάξει και αυτό σωστό....
> ...


Εντάξη, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συγκρίνει κανείς το πρόβλημά σου με οποιοδήποτε άλλο. Ακόμη και άτομα που έχουν ίδιους προβληματισμούς, το επίπεδο στο οποίο επηρεάζονται από αυτούς μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό.

Επίσης, το να ψάχνεις να δεις πως σε βλέπουν, από ένα σημείο και μετά γίνεται παγίδα του μυαλού. Σίγουρα όμως, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο προσεγγίζεις το θέμα και εκλαμβάνεις τη συμπεριφορά ή τα λεγόμενα των άλλων, παίζει το ρόλο του.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μα εγω δεν εχω ανάγκη για βοήθεια! Πιστεψε το ή οχι μπηκα εδώ μονο και μόνο για να σε βοηθήσω. Δεν ειδα να σου επιτέθηκα πουθενά εγώ ειδα να σε υπερασπίζομαι. *Μακαρι να χες μια τετοια φιλη στην ζωή σου* αλλά δύσκολο να την βρεις. Και μπηκα εδώ μονο για να σε συμβουλέψω και να το ευχαριστώ. Ακουσε εδώ τα αγορια της παρέας που βλέπεις το επίπεδο τους και θα πας μπροστα.


το αντιθετο φυλο προσφερεται για να περασει κανεις την ωρα του και το ιδιο φυλο για να αυξησει τη πνευματικοτητα του η πνευματικοτητα ειναι οπως ενας καθρεπτης και το αντιθετο φυλο ειναι οπως ενας χαβαλες

----------


## Miliva21

> Εντάξη, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συγκρίνει κανείς το πρόβλημά σου με οποιοδήποτε άλλο. Ακόμη και άτομα που έχουν ίδιους προβληματισμούς, το επίπεδο στο οποίο επηρεάζονται από αυτούς μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό.
> 
> Επίσης, το να ψάχνεις να δεις πως σε βλέπουν, από ένα σημείο και μετά γίνεται παγίδα του μυαλού. Σίγουρα όμως, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο προσεγγίζεις το θέμα και εκλαμβάνεις τη συμπεριφορά ή τα λεγόμενα των άλλων, παίζει το ρόλο του.


Σίγουρα παίζει το ρόλο του....Και εγώ ήθελα πολύ να ξέρω την εικόνα που έχουν οι άλλοι για μένα και πρόσφατα κατέληξα στο ότι αυτο ειναι μεγάλη βλακεία....

Και έτσι το έχω σταματήσει πλέον.. ας βγάζω σε όποιον ότι είναι...Δεν με νοιάζει.....βέβαια σε αυτό με βοήθησε και ένα γεγονός που έγραψα στο φόρουμ μου στο χώρο που εξασκουσα το χόμπυ μου τους τελευταιους μήνες....

Ναι κατάλαβα τι εννοείς που λες να προσπαθήσω να κρατήσω επαφή με γνωστούς .........γτ μέσα από εκεί μπορεί να προκύψει κάποια "τυχαία" γνωριμία βέβαια έχω μια απορία ως προς αυτο: 

Ενώ έχω Μια τυπική επαφή με άτομα στη σχολή μου δεν μπορώ να τους καταταξω στους γνωστούς μου που θα πιούμε καφέ......Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κηνυγαω να προτείνω εγώ...(λόγω εγωισμού πια ;;;) 
Και περιμένω πάντα κίνηση από τους αλλους που φυσικά δεν έρχεται πάντα 

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Kostas_14

> Σίγουρα παίζει το ρόλο του....Και εγώ ήθελα πολύ να ξέρω την εικόνα που έχουν οι άλλοι για μένα και πρόσφατα κατέληξα στο ότι αυτο ειναι μεγάλη βλακεία....
> 
> Και έτσι το έχω σταματήσει πλέον.. ας βγάζω σε όποιον ότι είναι...Δεν με νοιάζει.....βέβαια σε αυτό με βοήθησε και ένα γεγονός που έγραψα στο φόρουμ μου στο χώρο που εξασκουσα το χόμπυ μου τους τελευταιους μήνες....
> 
> Ναι κατάλαβα τι εννοείς που λες να προσπαθήσω να κρατήσω επαφή με γνωστούς .........γτ μέσα από εκεί μπορεί να προκύψει κάποια "τυχαία" γνωριμία βέβαια έχω μια απορία ως προς αυτο: 
> 
> Ενώ έχω Μια τυπική επαφή με άτομα στη σχολή μου δεν μπορώ να τους καταταξω στους γνωστούς μου που θα πιούμε καφέ......Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κηνυγαω να προτείνω εγώ...(λόγω εγωισμού πια ;;;) 
> Και περιμένω πάντα κίνηση από τους αλλους που φυσικά δεν έρχεται πάντα 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι και αν θέλεις απαντάς, γιατί έφυγες από την παρέα που είχατε το ίδιο χόμπυ; Τι σε οδήγησε σε αυτή την απόφαση;

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Σίγουρα παίζει το ρόλο του....Και εγώ ήθελα πολύ να ξέρω την εικόνα που έχουν οι άλλοι για μένα και πρόσφατα κατέληξα στο ότι αυτο ειναι μεγάλη βλακεία....
> 
> Και έτσι το έχω σταματήσει πλέον.. ας βγάζω σε όποιον ότι είναι...Δεν με νοιάζει.....βέβαια σε αυτό με βοήθησε και ένα γεγονός που έγραψα στο φόρουμ μου στο χώρο που εξασκουσα το χόμπυ μου τους τελευταιους μήνες....
> 
> Ναι κατάλαβα τι εννοείς που λες να προσπαθήσω να κρατήσω επαφή με γνωστούς .........γτ μέσα από εκεί μπορεί να προκύψει κάποια "τυχαία" γνωριμία βέβαια έχω μια απορία ως προς αυτο: 
> 
> Ενώ έχω Μια τυπική επαφή με άτομα στη σχολή μου δεν μπορώ να τους καταταξω στους γνωστούς μου που θα πιούμε καφέ......Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν κηνυγαω να προτείνω εγώ...(λόγω εγωισμού πια ;;;) 
> Και περιμένω πάντα κίνηση από τους αλλους που φυσικά δεν έρχεται πάντα 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εντάξη, κι εγώ δεν κυνηγάω να προτείνω γενικά, αλλά εν αντιθέσει με το παρελθόν, προσπαθώ να δίνω ευκαιρίες για συναναστροφές, όχι πάντα με καλή κατάληξη.

Από 'κει και πέρα, βλέπεις ποιον έχεις απέναντί σου με βάση τη γενικότερη συμπεριφορά του προς εσένα και πράττεις ανάλογα. Σημαντική είναι και η διεκδικητική συμπεριφορά, όταν κάτι δεν σου αρέσει, γιατί έτσι θέτεις όρια από την πλευρά σου.

Επίσης, μέσα από τη συναναστροφή με τους άλλους και ειδικά με το άλλο φύλο, μπορείς να μάθεις και πράγματα για σένα.

Εστίαζε στο να περνάς ευχάριστα, όχι να γίνεται καταναγκαστικά.

----------


## Miliva21

> Εντάξη, κι εγώ δεν κυνηγάω να προτείνω γενικά, αλλά εν αντιθέσει με το παρελθόν, προσπαθώ να δίνω ευκαιρίες για συναναστροφές, όχι πάντα με καλή κατάληξη.
> 
> Από 'κει και πέρα, βλέπεις ποιον έχεις απέναντί σου με βάση τη γενικότερη συμπεριφορά του προς εσένα και πράττεις ανάλογα. Σημαντική είναι και η διεκδικητική συμπεριφορά, όταν κάτι δεν σου αρέσει, γιατί έτσι θέτεις όρια από την πλευρά σου.
> 
> Επίσης, μέσα από τη συναναστροφή με τους άλλους και ειδικά με το άλλο φύλο, μπορείς να μάθεις και πράγματα για σένα.
> 
> Εστίαζε στο να περνάς ευχάριστα, όχι να γίνεται καταναγκαστικά.


Ναι πάντα βλέποντας τη στάση του άλλους συνεχίσω και εγώ και πράττω ανάλογα...

Ουου από διεκδικητική συμπεριφορά μέσα στις σχέσεις μου άλλο τίποτα.......πριν δημιουργήσω οποιαδήποτε φιλία είμαι απόμακρη εκεί όντως δεν έχω διεκδικητική συμπεριφορά δεν χωνομαι εύκολα....γ αυτο κ δεν έχω πολλούς φίλους... όμως άμα τύχει κάποια φιλία η συναναστροφή ειμαι διεκδικητική αρκετά λέω τι θέλω τι με πειράζει τι σκέφτομαι ....ευτυχώς εκεί δεν έχω θέμα..

----------


## Miliva21

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι και αν θέλεις απαντάς, γιατί έφυγες από την παρέα που είχατε το ίδιο χόμπυ; Τι σε οδήγησε σε αυτή την απόφαση;


Δεν ήταν ακριβώς παρέα μου που θα βγαίναμε και είχαμε καποιά σχέση κτλ...
Απλά τύχαινε να ήμαστε στο ίδιο γκρουπακι με κάποια άτομα (γυναίκες κυρίως) ...Και έγιναν διάφορα πράγματα που δεν μου αρεσαν και αποφάσισα να συνεχίσω αλλού..κάπως έτσι... 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να μπω σε λεπτομερείες αλλά ήταν για μένα ένα πολύ χρήσιμο μάθημα....
να πατήσω λίγο πιο γερά στα πόδια μου...να σταματήσω να βάζω στο μυαλό μου σκουπίδια και να εστιάζω στα σημαντικα πράγμα που θα ωφελήσουν εμένα και θα με κάνουν να εξελισομαι μέσα από τη πραγματικότητα και όχι από ψευδαισθησεις....να βουλωσω λίγο τα αυτιά μου στην γνώμη των άλλων και να μη δίνω αξία σε οσους δεν αρέσω......

Μέχρι και στο ερωτικό κομμάτι που έβρισκα "καταφυγιο" σε πλατωνικους "ερωτες;;" πολύ χαζό να το πω έτσι ..."κολλήματα" .....με έκανε να το μπουχτησω και αυτό 

Όχι πραγματικά.... ενώ γνωρίζω και πιστεύω πως ίσως όντως υπεραναλυω πλ γ την ηλικία μου...αντιθέτως δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι ώριμη στα ερωτικά μου..........μάλλον δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται....αλλα θα το βρω ..κάποια στιγμή....γτ ξέρω τι αξίζω και τι μπορώ να δώσω....

----------


## broken heart 1985

Αν είσαι όντως 21 που γράφεις στο ψευδώνυμό σου απορώ γιατί αγχώνεσαι τόσο πολύ. Αν ήσουν δηλαδή πάνω από 30 και ήσουν αδέσμευτη τι θα έκανες; Θα έπεφτες από το παράθυρο; Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν την ανάγκη να αγαπήσουν και αγαπηθούν, αλλά αυτό δεν γίνεται με παραγγελία. Εγώ θα ευχόμουν τώρα να ήμουν 21 και να έκανα πράματα που άφησα λειψά και μετά θα ήθελα να ερωτευθώ προσωπικά.

----------


## Miliva21

> Αν είσαι όντως 21 που γράφεις στο ψευδώνυμό σου απορώ γιατί αγχώνεσαι τόσο πολύ. Αν ήσουν δηλαδή πάνω από 30 και ήσουν αδέσμευτη τι θα έκανες; Θα έπεφτες από το παράθυρο; Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν την ανάγκη να αγαπήσουν και αγαπηθούν, αλλά αυτό δεν γίνεται με παραγγελία. Εγώ θα ευχόμουν τώρα να ήμουν 21 και να έκανα πράματα που άφησα λειψά και μετά θα ήθελα να ερωτευθώ προσωπικά.


Καλησπέρα κ σ ευχαριστώ 
Κοντεύω πια τα είκοσι τεσσερα και μετράω τρία χρόνια ελεύθερη χωρίς ιδιαίτερες ερωτικές εμπειρίες σίγουρα δεν είπα ότι δν υπάρχουν χειρότερες περιπτώσεις από μένα...

Σαν τι πράγματα θα ήθελες να κάνεις 

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Τα λιγα άτομα π βγαίνω εξω δν μπορούν να μ δώσουν τη δυνατότητα γ γνωριμιες ..μεσα από τ χόμπυ π έκανα δν έχω επαφές να βγαίνω ...Ενώ τώρα ξεκίνησα το ίδιο χόμπι σε άλλο χώρο κ είμαστε μόνο γυναικες.... Γενικά όλο αυτό το διάστημα
> 
> Οχι δεν πήγα να κάνω χόμπυ γ να βρω γκόμενο πήγα γτ ήθελα..Για μένα!!! Ότι κάνω το κάνω γ μένα.....εδώ και καιρό Υπάρχουν περίοδοι μεγαλοι π αδιαφορώ γ αυτό το θέμα και κάνω τα πράγματα της καθημερινότητας ...Αλλά η τύχη μου έχει πάντα γυρισμένη τη πλάτη....
> Γιατι;;
> Τι φταιει;;


Μαλλον την απαντηση στο τι φταιει την εδωσες μονη σου. ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δειχνεις στους γυρω σου λιγο παρτακιας, σνομπ, υπερόπτης, καπως ετσι. Δεν το επιδιώκεις συνειδητά ειμαι σιγουρος απλα ετσι σου βγαινει. 
Αν εισαι οντως το στυλ που εχω δει εξω, δυσκολα θα κανεις ωραιες παρεες αρα και σχεσεις. Οι συντροφικές- ερωτικες σχεσεις δεν ειναι ξεχωριστό κεφάλαιο, καθορίζονται απο την ποιότητα της κοινωνικότητας και της σχεσης σου με τους αλλους ανθρωπους γενικως. Αυτο το στυλ που εχεις δεν ειναι ορθο και τραβαει συγκεκριμένου μη ορθού τυπου ανθρωπους, οποτε αν δεν κοιτάξεις πρωτα μεσα σου θα εχεις τον γνωστο μαλακομαγνητη και θα αράξεις στο βολικό συμπερασμα οτι ολοι οι άνδρες εινσι ετσι, ενω στη πραγματικοτητα ετσι ειναι οι αντρες που τραβάς εσυ.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ παλι αυτα δεν αφορούν μονο εσενα προσωπικα, αφορούν ολους αντρες και γυναικες που εχουν προβλημα στις διαπροσωπικές και ερωτικες σχεσεις.

----------


## Miliva21

> Μαλλον την απαντηση στο τι φταιει την εδωσες μονη σου. ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!
> Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δειχνεις στους γυρω σου λιγο παρτακιας, σνομπ, υπερόπτης, καπως ετσι. Δεν το επιδιώκεις συνειδητά ειμαι σιγουρος απλα ετσι σου βγαινει. 
> Αν εισαι οντως το στυλ που εχω δει εξω, δυσκολα θα κανεις ωραιες παρεες αρα και σχεσεις. Οι συντροφικές- ερωτικες σχεσεις δεν ειναι ξεχωριστό κεφάλαιο, καθορίζονται απο την ποιότητα της κοινωνικότητας και της σχεσης σου με τους αλλους ανθρωπους γενικως. Αυτο το στυλ που εχεις δεν ειναι ορθο και τραβαει συγκεκριμένου μη ορθού τυπου ανθρωπους, οποτε αν δεν κοιτάξεις πρωτα μεσα σου θα εχεις τον γνωστο μαλακομαγνητη και θα αράξεις στο βολικό συμπερασμα οτι ολοι οι άνδρες εινσι ετσι, ενω στη πραγματικοτητα ετσι ειναι οι αντρες που τραβάς εσυ.
> 
> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ παλι αυτα δεν αφορούν μονο εσενα προσωπικα, αφορούν ολους αντρες και γυναικες που εχουν προβλημα στις διαπροσωπικές και ερωτικες σχεσεις.


Ναι μπορεί εν μέρει η ανάγκη μου να νιώθω και να είναι ανεξάρτητη και αυταρκης να με έχουν φτάσει στο άλλο ακρο....της παθητικότητας και να με κάνει να φαίνομαι παρτακιας η οτιδήποτε.........

Το ότι πήγα για μένα και όχι για να βρω γκόμενο το ανέφερα στην αρχή γτ ήθελα να καταλάβετε ότι είμαι ήρεμη σε αυτό το θέμα και δεν το κηνυγαω με τη καραμπίνα......

Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτηκα τώρα είναι το πολύ απλο ότι δεν έκανα κάτι σοβαρό μέχρι τώρα γτ δεν εδειξα και εγώ ενδιαφέρον.....
Θέλω να πω ότι η τελευταία φορά που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου "καψουρεμενο" ήταν πριν χρόνια...Στα 18 μου....Και με έναν άντρα που είχα γράψει εδώ και μάλιστα ήταν και το πρώτο θρεντ μου πριν πέντε χρόνια περίπου...

Όπως και ν το κάνεις όταν ο άλλος σε ελκυει και θες να προχωρήσει το δείχνεις....Δλδ φαίνεται το ενδιαφέρον δεν κρύβεται.... ακομα και αυτος τοτε που γουσταρα επδ ειχε καταλαβει οτι μου αρεσει μου απαντησε δλσ ασχοληθηκε με το θεμα εστω λεγοντας μου πως αν δεν υπηρχαν αντικειμενικοι λογοι στη μεση θα εκανε κτ μαζι μου....εμένα απο τοτε γ κανεναν δεν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον πραγματικό να διεκδικήσω να θελω να τον γνωρίσω καλύτερα .......
Ήμουν πάντα χλιαρή ....ότι εντάξει οκει έλα εσύ με φλερτάρει άντε να βγούμε να δούμε πως θα πάει να δω πόσο θα με κηνυγησεις και μετά το σκεφτόμαστε.....
Και αν δεν με κηνυγησεις νταααξει μωρέ δεν έγινε και τπτ .....καψούρα δεν είμαι...

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι μπορεί εν μέρει η ανάγκη μου να νιώθω και να είναι ανεξάρτητη και αυταρκης να με έχουν φτάσει στο άλλο ακρο....της παθητικότητας και να με κάνει να φαίνομαι παρτακιας η οτιδήποτε.........
> 
> Το ότι πήγα για μένα και όχι για να βρω γκόμενο το ανέφερα στην αρχή γτ ήθελα να καταλάβετε ότι είμαι ήρεμη σε αυτό το θέμα και δεν το κηνυγαω με τη καραμπίνα......
> 
> Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτηκα τώρα είναι το πολύ απλο ότι δεν έκανα κάτι σοβαρό μέχρι τώρα γτ δεν εδειξα και εγώ ενδιαφέρον.....
> Θέλω να πω ότι η τελευταία φορά που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου "καψουρεμενο" ήταν πριν χρόνια...Στα 18 μου....Και με έναν άντρα που είχα γράψει εδώ και μάλιστα ήταν και το πρώτο θρεντ μου πριν πέντε χρόνια περίπου...
> 
> Όπως και ν το κάνεις όταν ο άλλος σε ελκυει και θες να προχωρήσει το δείχνεις....Δλδ φαίνεται το ενδιαφέρον δεν κρύβεται.... ακομα και αυτος τοτε που γουσταρα επδ ειχε καταλαβει οτι μου αρεσει μου απαντησε δλσ ασχοληθηκε με το θεμα εστω λεγοντας μου πως αν δεν υπηρχαν αντικειμενικοι λογοι στη μεση θα εκανε κτ μαζι μου....εμένα απο τοτε γ κανεναν δεν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον πραγματικό να διεκδικήσω να θελω να τον γνωρίσω καλύτερα .......
> *Ήμουν πάντα χλιαρή ....ότι εντάξει οκει έλα εσύ με φλερτάρει άντε να βγούμε να δούμε πως θα πάει να δω πόσο θα με κηνυγησεις και μετά το σκεφτόμαστε.....
> Και αν δεν με κηνυγησεις νταααξει μωρέ δεν έγινε και τπτ .....καψούρα δεν είμαι..*.


οκ, αλλα οταν εισαι χλιαρη για καποιον, προφανως και δεν σε νοιαζει αν θα γινει κατι μαζι του.
οποτε γιατι στεναχωριεσαι που δεν γινεται;
αφου δεν θελεις καποιον!
οταν θα θελησεις παλι καποιον, τοτε να το σκεφτεις αν θελει η δεν θελει κι εκεινος.
και γιατι να "κυνηγησει"; σκυλι ειναι; οταν υπαρχει κοινο ενδιαφερον, μαζι προχωρανε αυτα. συζητας, τα βρισκετε, βγαινετε, κλπ.
ψαχνεις δλδ καποιον να σε κυνηγαει για να σε πεισει να κανεις κατι μαζι του; 
γιατι να το κανει αυτο αν δεν εισαι η γυναικα της ζωης του, οπως ουτε κι αυτος ειναι ο ανδρας της ζωης σου, αφου εισαι χλιαρη;
θα παει παρακατω να ψαξει μια που ειναι πιο ζεστη μαζι του.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν ήταν ακριβώς παρέα μου που θα βγαίναμε και είχαμε καποιά σχέση κτλ...
> Απλά τύχαινε να ήμαστε στο ίδιο γκρουπακι με κάποια άτομα (γυναίκες κυρίως) ...Και έγιναν διάφορα πράγματα που δεν μου αρεσαν και αποφάσισα να συνεχίσω αλλού..κάπως έτσι... 
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να μπω σε λεπτομερείες αλλά ήταν για μένα ένα πολύ χρήσιμο μάθημα....
> να πατήσω λίγο πιο γερά στα πόδια μου...να σταματήσω να βάζω στο μυαλό μου σκουπίδια και να εστιάζω στα σημαντικα πράγμα που θα ωφελήσουν εμένα και θα με κάνουν να εξελισομαι μέσα από τη πραγματικότητα και όχι από ψευδαισθησεις....να βουλωσω λίγο τα αυτιά μου στην γνώμη των άλλων και να μη δίνω αξία σε οσους δεν αρέσω......
> 
> Μέχρι και στο ερωτικό κομμάτι που έβρισκα "καταφυγιο" σε πλατωνικους "ερωτες;;" πολύ χαζό να το πω έτσι ..."κολλήματα" .....με έκανε να το μπουχτησω και αυτό 
> 
> Όχι πραγματικά.... ενώ γνωρίζω και πιστεύω πως ίσως όντως υπεραναλυω πλ γ την ηλικία μου...αντιθέτως δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι ώριμη στα ερωτικά μου..........μάλλον δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται....αλλα θα το βρω ..κάποια στιγμή....γτ ξέρω τι αξίζω και τι μπορώ να δώσω....


Κοίτα σε ρώτησα για αυτή την "παρέα", διότι πολλοί γνωρίζουν κόσμο, από φίλους φίλων κλπ. Γενικά εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω, δεν είναι ότι σου λείπει ο έρωτας από την ζωή σου, όσο σου λείπουν οι πραγματικοί φίλοι. Φίλοι δηλαδή που θα βγείτε, θα ξεδώσετε, εντάξει θα κάνετε και καμιά μλκ, γενικά σου λείπει το να ζήσεις. 

Μέσα από όλα αυτά κάπου, θα υπάρχει και ο εκείνος που θα είναι ο ιδανικός για σχέση, σύμφωνα με τα γούστα σου. Δηλαδή το φιλικό έπεται του ερωτικού. Επειδή κάποτε ήμουν σαν και εσένα, έλεγα εντάξει τι να κάνω τους φίλους αφού δεν έχω κοπέλα; Και ήταν το μεγαλύτερο μου σφάλμα αυτό. Γι'αυτό και τώρα δίνω προτεραιότητα στην ζωή και μετά στο ερωτικό. 

Σκέψου και το άλλο, πως αν δεν είμαστε πρώτα καλά εμείς οι ίδιοι, πως θα ελκύουμε; Αυτό που νιώθεις εσωτερικά, δηλαδή την μοναξιά και την αποξένωση, πίστεψέ το πως το δείχνεις αυτό και προς τα έξω. Μπορεί να μην θέλεις να το κάνεις, αλλά φαίνεται, δεν είναι κάτι δηλαδή που μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε. 

Η δική μου οπτική κυρίως αυτή είναι, ζήσε και μετά θα έρθει και το ερωτικό. Δεν υπάρχει συνταγή που να στην δίνουν για να βρεις σύντροφο. Όλα είναι με βάση το πως νιώθουμε, ξέρεις την αξία σου και αυτό είναι σημαντικό, αλλά μην παραλείπεις και την ζωή. Αυτό είναι το σπουδαιότερο. Σκέψου και το άλλο, γιατί θέλεις τόσο πολύ το να βρεις κάποιον; Τι σου λείπει περισσότερο; Μήπως το να υπάρχει κάποιος στην ζωή σου, που να ενδιαφέρεται για εσένα; Το έχεις σκεφτεί, γιατί να έχεις τόση μεγάλη ανάγκη για συναίσθημα;

----------


## GoldenM

> οκ, αλλα οταν εισαι χλιαρη για καποιον, προφανως και δεν σε νοιαζει αν θα γινει κατι μαζι του.
> οποτε γιατι στεναχωριεσαι που δεν γινεται;
> αφου δεν θελεις καποιον!
> οταν θα θελησεις παλι καποιον, τοτε να το σκεφτεις αν θελει η δεν θελει κι εκεινος.
> και γιατι να "κυνηγησει"; σκυλι ειναι; οταν υπαρχει κοινο ενδιαφερον, μαζι προχωρανε αυτα. συζητας, τα βρισκετε, βγαινετε, κλπ.
> ψαχνεις δλδ καποιον να σε κυνηγαει για να σε πεισει να κανεις κατι μαζι του; 
> γιατι να το κανει αυτο αν δεν εισαι η γυναικα της ζωης του, οπως ουτε κι αυτος ειναι ο ανδρας της ζωης σου, αφου εισαι χλιαρη;
> θα παει παρακατω να ψαξει μια που ειναι πιο ζεστη μαζι του.


Remedy (ωραίο nickname!!!),
Το τελευταίο καιρό που είμαι μέρος του φόρουμ και σε παρακολουθώ, πραγματικά ταυτίζομαι σε πολλά σημεία με τις απόψεις σου. Θαυμάζω τόσο τον τρόπο σκέψης σου όσο και την δομή του λόγου σου. Πραγματικά μπράβο σου.
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα δε με όσα είπες στην Μιλίβα. Παρόμοια ήταν η άποψη μου που εξέθεσα νωρίτερα.
Ότι δηλαδή σχέση σημαίνει ΕΠΙΘΥΜΩ - ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΩ - ΔΙΝΩ - ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ.
Αν σε μια σχέση, ειδικά στην αρχή ο ένας κυνηγάει και ο άλλος είναι χλιαρός, αυτόματα κάτι αρχίζει να χαλάει.
Πάντως θεωρώ ότι η γλυκύτατη Μιλίβα, απλά δεν έτυχε να συναντήσει κάποιον που να την κάνει να ενδιαφερθεί (είτε δεν ήταν και η ίδια έτοιμη να διακρίνει μια ανάλογη περίπτωση).
Μιλιβάκι μου γλυκό,
Μην ανησυχείς. Είσαι πολύ νέα και θα βρεις χωρίς αμφιβολία αυτό που επιθυμείς.
Ευχές για ένα πολύ όμορφο Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ναι μπορεί εν μέρει η ανάγκη μου να νιώθω και να είναι ανεξάρτητη και αυταρκης να με έχουν φτάσει στο άλλο ακρο....της παθητικότητας και να με κάνει να φαίνομαι παρτακιας η οτιδήποτε.........
> 
> Το ότι πήγα για μένα και όχι για να βρω γκόμενο το ανέφερα στην αρχή γτ ήθελα να καταλάβετε ότι είμαι ήρεμη σε αυτό το θέμα και δεν το κηνυγαω με τη καραμπίνα......
> 
> Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτηκα τώρα είναι το πολύ απλο ότι δεν έκανα κάτι σοβαρό μέχρι τώρα γτ δεν εδειξα και εγώ ενδιαφέρον.....
> Θέλω να πω ότι η τελευταία φορά που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου "καψουρεμενο" ήταν πριν χρόνια...Στα 18 μου....Και με έναν άντρα που είχα γράψει εδώ και μάλιστα ήταν και το πρώτο θρεντ μου πριν πέντε χρόνια περίπου...
> 
> Όπως και ν το κάνεις όταν ο άλλος σε ελκυει και θες να προχωρήσει το δείχνεις....Δλδ φαίνεται το ενδιαφέρον δεν κρύβεται.... ακομα και αυτος τοτε που γουσταρα επδ ειχε καταλαβει οτι μου αρεσει μου απαντησε δλσ ασχοληθηκε με το θεμα εστω λεγοντας μου πως αν δεν υπηρχαν *αντικειμενικοι λογοι* στη μεση θα εκανε κτ μαζι μου....εμένα απο τοτε γ κανεναν δεν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον πραγματικό να διεκδικήσω να θελω να τον γνωρίσω καλύτερα .......
> Ήμουν πάντα χλιαρή ....ότι εντάξει οκει έλα εσύ με φλερτάρει άντε να βγούμε να δούμε πως θα πάει να δω πόσο θα με κηνυγησεις και μετά το σκεφτόμαστε.....
> Και αν δεν με κηνυγησεις νταααξει μωρέ δεν έγινε και τπτ .....καψούρα δεν είμαι...


Σορρι που θα το πω, αλλά ο τύπος ήταν τέρμα ηλίθιος. Τι εννοούσε με τους "αντικειμενικούς λόγους", είτε σου αρέσει μια κοπέλα, είτε όχι. Αυτές οι μλκ του τύπου "ναι μεν αλλά", δεν τις αναγνωρίζω ως αντρικές συμπεριφορές. Ίσως να σε πλήγωσε αυτή η μικρή περιπέτεια με τον τύπο, αλλά να ξέρες πόσες απορρίψεις έχω φάει εγώ και μακάρι να μου έλεγαν μόνο για "αντικειμενικούς λόγους" εμένα μου έλεγαν χειρότερα και άκομψα. Πιστεύω πως μπορεί να πληγώθηκε και λίγο ο εγωισμός σου, αλλά επειδή ήσουν στα πρώτα ερωτικά σου βήματα, μάλλον θα το πήρες κατάκαρδα και θα φοβήθηκες να ξανά ανοίξεις την καρδιά σου για κάποιον, για να μην ξανά πληγωθείς. Κάτι τέτοιο έχω καταλάβει. Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος, να με διορθώσεις εννοείται.

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy (ωραίο nickname!!!),
> Το τελευταίο καιρό που είμαι μέρος του φόρουμ και σε παρακολουθώ, πραγματικά ταυτίζομαι σε πολλά σημεία με τις απόψεις σου. Θαυμάζω τόσο τον τρόπο σκέψης σου όσο και την δομή του λόγου σου. Πραγματικά μπράβο σου.
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα δε με όσα είπες στην Μιλίβα. Παρόμοια ήταν η άποψη μου που εξέθεσα νωρίτερα.
> Ότι δηλαδή σχέση σημαίνει ΕΠΙΘΥΜΩ - ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΩ - ΔΙΝΩ - ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ.
> Αν σε μια σχέση, ειδικά στην αρχή ο ένας κυνηγάει και ο άλλος είναι χλιαρός, αυτόματα κάτι αρχίζει να χαλάει.
> Πάντως θεωρώ ότι η γλυκύτατη Μιλίβα, απλά δεν έτυχε να συναντήσει κάποιον που να την κάνει να ενδιαφερθεί (είτε δεν ήταν και η ίδια έτοιμη να διακρίνει μια ανάλογη περίπτωση).
> Μιλιβάκι μου γλυκό,
> Μην ανησυχείς. Είσαι πολύ νέα και θα βρεις χωρίς αμφιβολία αυτό που επιθυμείς.
> Ευχές για ένα πολύ όμορφο Σαββατοκύριακο.


καλημερα.
σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!
συμφωνουμε σε οσα λες παρακατω, ακριβως αυτο πιστευω κι εγω.
και σκεφτομαι και κατι αλλο.
ΙΣΩΣ εχει το μιλιβακι καποια στερεοτυπα στο μυαλο της για το "πως γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα", γι αυτο και τα οσα λεει περι διεκδικησεων και κυνηγιου.
οταν θελουν κι οι δυο, ο δρομος βρισκεται, και ειναι αυτος της ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ, της παρεας, του κοινου χρονου.
δεν ειναι κατι διαφορετικο απο τις κοινωνικες συναναστροφες οι ερωτικες σχεσεις. απλα μπαινει και το σεξουαλικο στοιχειο , ΑΝ υπαρξει κοινη επιθυμια, και οχι χλιαροτητα..

----------


## GoldenM

> καλημερα.
> σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!
> συμφωνουμε σε οσα λες παρακατω, ακριβως αυτο πιστευω κι εγω.
> και σκεφτομαι και κατι αλλο.
> ΙΣΩΣ εχει το μιλιβακι καποια στερεοτυπα στο μυαλο της για το "πως γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα", γι αυτο και τα οσα λεει περι διεκδικησεων και κυνηγιου.
> οταν θελουν κι οι δυο, ο δρομος βρισκεται, και ειναι αυτος της ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ, της παρεας, του κοινου χρονου.
> δεν ειναι κατι διαφορετικο απο τις κοινωνικες συναναστροφες οι ερωτικες σχεσεις. απλα μπαινει και το σεξουαλικο στοιχειο , ΑΝ υπαρξει κοινη επιθυμια, και οχι χλιαροτητα..


Σχετικά με τα στερεότυπα που αναφέρεις, θεωρώ ότι έχει να κάνει με τις γενικότερες επικρατούσες αντιλήψεις που κυριαρχούν ακόμα στις Βαλκανικές χώρες και φυσικά και στην Ελλάδα μας.
Ζώντας στην κεντρική Ευρώπη διαπιστώνω ότι μου λείπει η Ελλάδα πολύ. Όμως ειλικρινά απολαμβάνω την ειλικρίνεια και την ευθύτητα στο πεδίο των σχέσεων. Αυτό λύνει πολλά προβλήματα και λειτουργεί υποστηρικτικά και ενθαρρυντικά, ώστε οι άνθρωποι να επιχειρούν να δημιουργήσουν νέες γνωριμίες οι οποίες δυνητικά θα μπορούσαν να εξελιχθούν σε συντροφικές σχέσεις.
Remedy, ζεις και εσύ στο εξωτερικό; Ποια η άποψη σου σε αυτά που αναφέρω;

----------


## Miliva21

> οκ, αλλα οταν εισαι χλιαρη για καποιον, προφανως και δεν σε νοιαζει αν θα γινει κατι μαζι του.
> οποτε γιατι στεναχωριεσαι που δεν γινεται;
> αφου δεν θελεις καποιον!
> οταν θα θελησεις παλι καποιον, τοτε να το σκεφτεις αν θελει η δεν θελει κι εκεινος.
> και γιατι να "κυνηγησει"; σκυλι ειναι; οταν υπαρχει κοινο ενδιαφερον, μαζι προχωρανε αυτα. συζητας, τα βρισκετε, βγαινετε, κλπ.
> ψαχνεις δλδ καποιον να σε κυνηγαει για να σε πεισει να κανεις κατι μαζι του; 
> γιατι να το κανει αυτο αν δεν εισαι η γυναικα της ζωης του, οπως ουτε κι αυτος ειναι ο ανδρας της ζωης σου, αφου εισαι χλιαρη;
> θα παει παρακατω να ψαξει μια που ειναι πιο ζεστη μαζι του.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο

----------


## Miliva21

> Κοίτα σε ρώτησα για αυτή την "παρέα", διότι πολλοί γνωρίζουν κόσμο, από φίλους φίλων κλπ. Γενικά εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω, δεν είναι ότι σου λείπει ο έρωτας από την ζωή σου, όσο σου λείπουν οι πραγματικοί φίλοι. Φίλοι δηλαδή που θα βγείτε, θα ξεδώσετε, εντάξει θα κάνετε και καμιά μλκ, γενικά σου λείπει το να ζήσεις. 
> 
> Μέσα από όλα αυτά κάπου, θα υπάρχει και ο εκείνος που θα είναι ο ιδανικός για σχέση, σύμφωνα με τα γούστα σου. Δηλαδή το φιλικό έπεται του ερωτικού. Επειδή κάποτε ήμουν σαν και εσένα, έλεγα εντάξει τι να κάνω τους φίλους αφού δεν έχω κοπέλα; Και ήταν το μεγαλύτερο μου σφάλμα αυτό. Γι'αυτό και τώρα δίνω προτεραιότητα στην ζωή και μετά στο ερωτικό. 
> 
> Σκέψου και το άλλο, πως αν δεν είμαστε πρώτα καλά εμείς οι ίδιοι, πως θα ελκύουμε; Αυτό που νιώθεις εσωτερικά, δηλαδή την μοναξιά και την αποξένωση, πίστεψέ το πως το δείχνεις αυτό και προς τα έξω. Μπορεί να μην θέλεις να το κάνεις, αλλά φαίνεται, δεν είναι κάτι δηλαδή που μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε. 
> 
> Η δική μου οπτική κυρίως αυτή είναι, ζήσε και μετά θα έρθει και το ερωτικό. Δεν υπάρχει συνταγή που να στην δίνουν για να βρεις σύντροφο. Όλα είναι με βάση το πως νιώθουμε, ξέρεις την αξία σου και αυτό είναι σημαντικό, αλλά μην παραλείπεις και την ζωή. Αυτό είναι το σπουδαιότερο. Σκέψου και το άλλο, γιατί θέλεις τόσο πολύ το να βρεις κάποιον; Τι σου λείπει περισσότερο; Μήπως το να υπάρχει κάποιος στην ζωή σου, που να ενδιαφέρεται για εσένα; Το έχεις σκεφτεί, γιατί να έχεις τόση μεγάλη ανάγκη για συναίσθημα;


Κοίταξε όντως μου λείπει κάπως και αυτό το κομμάτι του στυλ να περνάω καλά με φίλους κλπ όμως τώρα δεν άνοιξα αυτό το θρεντ .....

Φυσικά και θεωρώ τους φιλους πιο σημαντικους από τη σχέση ..

Ναι έχω σκεφτεί αυτό που λες ότι η αποξένωση βγαίνει καταλάθος προς τα έξω και έχω ζαλιστεί με αυτο το θέμα ...Θέλω να ειμαι χαλαρή πλέον καλά αυτό κάνω στις φιλίες μου και στις συναναστροφες μου σε φάση ότι τύχει και οπότε τύχει ας γίνουν και παραπάνω γνωστοί η φίλοι........

Όμως πραγματικά δν μπορώ να το χωνέψω αυτό.....επδ πχ μπορεί πάντα το κομμάτι της παρέας και των φιλων να μην ήταν ποτέ στα πολύ πάνω του ...να νιώθω ότι θα ήθελα περισσότερα πράγματα και από εκεί ...πιστεύεις ότι αυτό είναι καταδίκη μου ;;;;; το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι ποτέ δεν θα ειμαι από τα πολύ κοινωνικά άτομα που θα χώνονται στις παρέες θα περνούν καλά από δω από εκεί....Και έχω στρέψει αλλού το ενδιαφέρον μου.....σε χόμπυ στο να κάνω πράγματα που μου αρέσουν......
Το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι εγώ είμαι το άτομο του 1 με 2 καλοί φίλοι στη ζωή μου και τέλος ....

Όχι δεν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένη με αυτο όμως κουράστηκα να προσπαθώ να το αλλάξω....Και το έχω αποδεχτεί...
Είναι αυτό η καταδίκη μου να μη μπορώ να έλξω ούτε ερωτικό σύντροφο;;

Αν είναι έτσι να αυτοκτονήσω καλύτερα

.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Κοίτα σε ρώτησα για αυτή την "παρέα", διότι πολλοί γνωρίζουν κόσμο, από φίλους φίλων κλπ. Γενικά εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω, δεν είναι ότι σου λείπει ο έρωτας από την ζωή σου, όσο σου λείπουν οι πραγματικοί φίλοι. Φίλοι δηλαδή που θα βγείτε, θα ξεδώσετε, εντάξει θα κάνετε και καμιά μλκ, γενικά σου λείπει το να ζήσεις. 
> 
> Μέσα από όλα αυτά κάπου, θα υπάρχει και ο εκείνος που θα είναι ο ιδανικός για σχέση, σύμφωνα με τα γούστα σου. Δηλαδή το φιλικό έπεται του ερωτικού. Επειδή κάποτε ήμουν σαν και εσένα, έλεγα εντάξει τι να κάνω τους φίλους αφού δεν έχω κοπέλα; Και ήταν το μεγαλύτερο μου σφάλμα αυτό. Γι'αυτό και τώρα δίνω προτεραιότητα στην ζωή και μετά στο ερωτικό. 
> 
> Σκέψου και το άλλο, πως αν δεν είμαστε πρώτα καλά εμείς οι ίδιοι, πως θα ελκύουμε; Αυτό που νιώθεις εσωτερικά, δηλαδή την μοναξιά και την αποξένωση, πίστεψέ το πως το δείχνεις αυτό και προς τα έξω. Μπορεί να μην θέλεις να το κάνεις, αλλά φαίνεται, δεν είναι κάτι δηλαδή που μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε. 
> 
> Η δική μου οπτική κυρίως αυτή είναι, ζήσε και μετά θα έρθει και το ερωτικό. Δεν υπάρχει συνταγή που να στην δίνουν για να βρεις σύντροφο. Όλα είναι με βάση το πως νιώθουμε, ξέρεις την αξία σου και αυτό είναι σημαντικό, αλλά μην παραλείπεις και την ζωή. Αυτό είναι το σπουδαιότερο. Σκέψου και το άλλο, γιατί θέλεις τόσο πολύ το να βρεις κάποιον; Τι σου λείπει περισσότερο; Μήπως το να υπάρχει κάποιος στην ζωή σου, που να ενδιαφέρεται για εσένα; Το έχεις σκεφτεί, γιατί να έχεις τόση μεγάλη ανάγκη για συναίσθημα;


Γ αυτό προσπαθώ να τα βρω με τον εαυτό μου και επικεντρωνομαι σε πράγματα που θα με κάνουν καλύτερη για να ειμαι ανεξάρτητη και να αντικαταστήσω το κενό που μπορεί να μου δημιουργει η ημι-ελλειψη άλλων πραγμάτων ...γτ δεν θέλω να βγάζω ούτε μοναξιά ούτε αποξένωση....ειλικρινά ....είναι το τελευταίο αυτι που θέλω

----------


## Miliva21

> Σορρι που θα το πω, αλλά ο τύπος ήταν τέρμα ηλίθιος. Τι εννοούσε με τους "αντικειμενικούς λόγους", είτε σου αρέσει μια κοπέλα, είτε όχι. Αυτές οι μλκ του τύπου "ναι μεν αλλά", δεν τις αναγνωρίζω ως αντρικές συμπεριφορές. Ίσως να σε πλήγωσε αυτή η μικρή περιπέτεια με τον τύπο, αλλά να ξέρες πόσες απορρίψεις έχω φάει εγώ και μακάρι να μου έλεγαν μόνο για "αντικειμενικούς λόγους" εμένα μου έλεγαν χειρότερα και άκομψα. Πιστεύω πως μπορεί να πληγώθηκε και λίγο ο εγωισμός σου, αλλά επειδή ήσουν στα πρώτα ερωτικά σου βήματα, μάλλον θα το πήρες κατάκαρδα και θα φοβήθηκες να ξανά ανοίξεις την καρδιά σου για κάποιον, για να μην ξανά πληγωθείς. Κάτι τέτοιο έχω καταλάβει. Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος, να με διορθώσεις εννοείται.


Καλά ας μη πιάσουμε τώρα το θέμα αυτό με τον τύπο...είναι ανούσιο πλέον και είναι παρελθόν....
Όπως είχα αναφέρει και νωρίτερα όπως όλοι μας έτσι και εγώ έχω αναπτύξει τις αυτοαμυνες μου λόγω παρελθοντικων "κακών" εμπειριών ...
Τώρα γ να αναφερθούμε συγκεκριμένα και αναλυτικά θέλει πολύ χρόνο 
Αλλά έτσι είναι όπως τα λες

----------


## Miliva21

> καλημερα.
> σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!
> συμφωνουμε σε οσα λες παρακατω, ακριβως αυτο πιστευω κι εγω.
> και σκεφτομαι και κατι αλλο.
> ΙΣΩΣ εχει το μιλιβακι καποια στερεοτυπα στο μυαλο της για το "πως γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα", γι αυτο και τα οσα λεει περι διεκδικησεων και κυνηγιου.
> οταν θελουν κι οι δυο, ο δρομος βρισκεται, και ειναι αυτος της ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ, της παρεας, του κοινου χρονου.
> δεν ειναι κατι διαφορετικο απο τις κοινωνικες συναναστροφες οι ερωτικες σχεσεις. απλα μπαινει και το σεξουαλικο στοιχειο , ΑΝ υπαρξει κοινη επιθυμια, και οχι χλιαροτητα..


Ναι όντως έτσι είναι...Εγώ τα τελευταία χρόνια ειμαι χλιαρη...Δεν μου έτυχε απλά......

Όταν βρω κάποιον να με "σκουντηξει" θα δείξω ενδιαφέρον γτ είναι πλ δύσκολο να στο βγάλει κάποιος αυτό...

Το πολύ πολύ να περιμένω καμία εικοσαριά χρόνια ακόμα

----------


## Miliva21

> Κοίτα σε ρώτησα για αυτή την "παρέα", διότι πολλοί γνωρίζουν κόσμο, από φίλους φίλων κλπ. Γενικά εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω, δεν είναι ότι σου λείπει ο έρωτας από την ζωή σου, όσο σου λείπουν οι πραγματικοί φίλοι. Φίλοι δηλαδή που θα βγείτε, θα ξεδώσετε, εντάξει θα κάνετε και καμιά μλκ, γενικά σου λείπει το να ζήσεις. 
> 
> Μέσα από όλα αυτά κάπου, θα υπάρχει και ο εκείνος που θα είναι ο ιδανικός για σχέση, σύμφωνα με τα γούστα σου. Δηλαδή το φιλικό έπεται του ερωτικού. Επειδή κάποτε ήμουν σαν και εσένα, έλεγα εντάξει τι να κάνω τους φίλους αφού δεν έχω κοπέλα; Και ήταν το μεγαλύτερο μου σφάλμα αυτό. Γι'αυτό και τώρα δίνω προτεραιότητα στην ζωή και μετά στο ερωτικό. 
> 
> Σκέψου και το άλλο, πως αν δεν είμαστε πρώτα καλά εμείς οι ίδιοι, πως θα ελκύουμε; Αυτό που νιώθεις εσωτερικά, δηλαδή την μοναξιά και την αποξένωση, πίστεψέ το πως το δείχνεις αυτό και προς τα έξω. Μπορεί να μην θέλεις να το κάνεις, αλλά φαίνεται, δεν είναι κάτι δηλαδή που μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε. 
> 
> Η δική μου οπτική κυρίως αυτή είναι, ζήσε και μετά θα έρθει και το ερωτικό. Δεν υπάρχει συνταγή που να στην δίνουν για να βρεις σύντροφο. Όλα είναι με βάση το πως νιώθουμε, ξέρεις την αξία σου και αυτό είναι σημαντικό, αλλά μην παραλείπεις και την ζωή. Αυτό είναι το σπουδαιότερο. Σκέψου και το άλλο, γιατί θέλεις τόσο πολύ το να βρεις κάποιον; Τι σου λείπει περισσότερο; Μήπως το να υπάρχει κάποιος στην ζωή σου, που να ενδιαφέρεται για εσένα; Το έχεις σκεφτεί, γιατί να έχεις τόση μεγάλη ανάγκη για συναίσθημα;


Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις πήγαινα και σε ψυχολόγο παλιότερα για να συζητήσω αυτό το θέμα της κοινωνικότητας και γτ δεν έχω τόσους φίλους όπως οι άλλοι...

Πήγαινα και μιλούσα και αυτό γινόταν συνέχεια.....Φυσικά σκορπαγα τα λεφτά μου εκεί και λύση δεν έπαιρνα το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να μεγαλώνω το κενό μου ...

Μέχρι που έφτασα στα όρια μου και είπα τέλος...

Να πάνε να γαμηθουν οι ψυχολόγοί 
Να πάνε να γαμηθουν οι παρεες και οι φιλοι....
Σε όσους αρέσω από εδώ και περα και όσοι θέλουν.. Από δω και πέρα κοιτάω και εγώ τη πάρτυ μου και δεν με νοιάζει ....
Ας είναι και λίγοι οι φιλοι ας μη γνωρίζω εύκολα άτομα...
Ας μην έχω έχω σχέση εδώ και τρία χρόνια....

Από το να δείχνω κενη και απομονωμένη χίλιες φορές καλύτερα...
Αλλά κάποια στιγμή αρχίζεις να κοιτάς πάλι και να συγκρίνεις γιατί αυτός και αυτή έτσι....με φίλους και σχέσεις και εγώ όχι τόσο.. ;

Αλλά πραγματικά σε αυτό το θέμα δεν μπορεί κανένας να μου δώσει τη λυση

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Οποτε μιλιβα ξερεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα, οπως καταλαβα εγω; Στην ουσια στενοχωριέσαι για ποιον λογο δεν βρίσκεις καποιον να σου αρεσει εσενα, οχι το αντιθετο. 
Δεν εισαι χλιαρή και αδιάφορη με τους αντρες, άπαξ και σου αρεσει καποιος και σου δειξει το ιδιο πιστευω θα γινεις αρκετα παραπανω απο το επιτρεπτό διεκδικητική.

----------


## Miliva21

> Οποτε μιλιβα ξερεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα, οπως καταλαβα εγω; Στην ουσια στενοχωριέσαι για ποιον λογο δεν βρίσκεις καποιον να σου αρεσει εσενα, οχι το αντιθετο. 
> Δεν εισαι χλιαρή και αδιάφορη με τους αντρες, άπαξ και σου αρεσει καποιος και σου δειξει το ιδιο πιστευω θα γινεις αρκετα παραπανω απο το επιτρεπτό διεκδικητική.


Ε όχι και αρκετά από το επιτρεπτό διεκδικητικη πια...
Είπαμε τα λάθη του παρελθόντος δεν θα τα ξανακάνω....Αλλά δν θα ειμαι τόσο χλιαρή θα μαι πιο ζεστή θα κάνω μια κίνηση παραπανω .....

Καλά κάτσε γτ αυτά τα πράγματα δεν είναι εύκολα άντε να βρεθεί κάποιος που να μου αρέσει...Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα του αρέσω και γω η ότι θα είναι διαθέσιμος....εξάλλου μια ζωή αυτό μου τύχαινε συνέχεια γιατί να αλλάξει τώρα ...;;

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Επειδη ασυνείδητα σε ελκύουν οι μη διαθέσιμοι ειτε πρακτικά πχ δεσμευμένοι, ειτε αδιαφορώντας , τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο οταν συμβαινει σε επανάληψη.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Καταβαθος θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου προβληματικό. Οποτε οποιος σε προσεγγίσει θεωρεις οτι δεν του κάθεται κατι νορμαλ και ριχνει τον πήχη του, αρα κατι τρεχει και με αυτον και υποτιμάται μεσα σου. 
Ειναι αυτο που ειπα οτι τραβάς ίδιου τυπου ανθρωπους με εσενα.
Οποτε τι μενει; Να γινεις εσυ καλυτερη που σημαινει να αναγνωρίσεις τα λαθη σου και τα στραβα σου που προυποθετει να μην θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ανώτερο ας το πουμε ετσι. Αυτη ειναι η αυτογνωσία και ειναι δυσκολη διαδικασια.

----------


## Miliva21

> Καταβαθος θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου προβληματικό. Οποτε οποιος σε προσεγγίσει θεωρεις οτι δεν του κάθεται κατι νορμαλ και ριχνει τον πήχη του, αρα κατι τρεχει και με αυτον και υποτιμάται μεσα σου. 
> Ειναι αυτο που ειπα οτι τραβάς ίδιου τυπου ανθρωπους με εσενα.
> Οποτε τι μενει; Να γινεις εσυ καλυτερη που σημαινει να αναγνωρίσεις τα λαθη σου και τα στραβα σου που προυποθετει να μην θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ανώτερο ας το πουμε ετσι. Αυτη ειναι η αυτογνωσία και ειναι δυσκολη διαδικασια.


Ναι κατάλαβα τι προσπαθείς να μου πεις ...θα λαβω υπόψη μου και αυτή την οπτική αν κ δν θεωρώ πως είναι ο κύριος λόγος που δεν μ άρεσε πολύ κάποιος ......

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Ναι κατάλαβα τι προσπαθείς να μου πεις ...θα λαβω υπόψη μου και αυτή την οπτική αν κ δν θεωρώ πως είναι ο κύριος λόγος που δεν μ άρεσε πολύ κάποιος ......


Παρτο ομως αντίστροφα, ειναι ο κύριος λογος που αυτος ο οποιος δεν σου δινει προσοχή η δεν ειναι διαθέσιμος, ανηκει στο γκρουπ απο αυτους που γουσταρεις.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Κοίταξε όντως μου λείπει κάπως και αυτό το κομμάτι του στυλ να περνάω καλά με φίλους κλπ όμως τώρα δεν άνοιξα αυτό το θρεντ .....
> 
> Φυσικά και θεωρώ τους φιλους πιο σημαντικους από τη σχέση ..
> 
> Ναι έχω σκεφτεί αυτό που λες ότι η αποξένωση βγαίνει καταλάθος προς τα έξω και έχω ζαλιστεί με αυτο το θέμα ...Θέλω να ειμαι χαλαρή πλέον καλά αυτό κάνω στις φιλίες μου και στις συναναστροφες μου σε φάση ότι τύχει και οπότε τύχει ας γίνουν και παραπάνω γνωστοί η φίλοι........
> 
> Όμως πραγματικά δν μπορώ να το χωνέψω αυτό.....επδ πχ μπορεί πάντα το κομμάτι της παρέας και των φιλων να μην ήταν ποτέ στα πολύ πάνω του ...να νιώθω ότι θα ήθελα περισσότερα πράγματα και από εκεί ...πιστεύεις ότι αυτό είναι καταδίκη μου ;;;;; το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι ποτέ δεν θα ειμαι από τα πολύ κοινωνικά άτομα που θα χώνονται στις παρέες θα περνούν καλά από δω από εκεί....Και έχω στρέψει αλλού το ενδιαφέρον μου.....σε χόμπυ στο να κάνω πράγματα που μου αρέσουν......
> Το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι εγώ είμαι το άτομο του 1 με 2 καλοί φίλοι στη ζωή μου και τέλος ....
> 
> ...


Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα, αλλά το ένα φέρνει το άλλο και πιστεύω πως είναι αλληλένδετες έννοιες αυτές που συζητάμε. Τώρα γιατί βλέπω πάλι ηττοπάθειες; Γιατί να μιλάς για καταδίκη; Πιστεύεις πως κάτι σε τιμωρεί; Μην σκέφτεσαι έτσι σε παρακαλώ. Πάτα γερά στα πόδια σου και προχώρα. Σου είπα και πάλι ότι για να έρθει ο/η σύντροφος στην ζωή μας, πρέπει πρώτα να είμαστε εμείς καλά. Και εγώ έτσι είμαι Μίλιβα, έχω 3 καλούς φίλους και περνάμε καλά, οι 3 φίλοι μου έχουν άλλους φίλους και περνάμε όλοι μαζί καλά. 

Έτσι δημιουργούνται οι παρέες, ο ένας φέρνει τον άλλον. Αν δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένη Μίλιβα, τότε στο χέρι σου είναι να το αλλάξεις, όπως κάνουμε ή κάναμε όλοι μας. Δεν γεννηθήκαμε όλοι με σχέσεις και παρέες, κάπως δημιουργήθηκαν και αυτές στην ζωή μας, αλλά σίγουρα δεν έγινε κάτι μαγικά. Δεν σε τιμωρεί κανένας Μίλιβα και μην ξανά πεις για αυτοκτονίες, είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορεί να ακούσει ένας άνθρωπος από έναν άλλον. Η ζωή είναι δική μας και μόνο με θέληση και αγώνα θα την διεκδικήσουμε.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις πήγαινα και σε ψυχολόγο παλιότερα για να συζητήσω αυτό το θέμα της κοινωνικότητας και γτ δεν έχω τόσους φίλους όπως οι άλλοι...
> 
> Πήγαινα και μιλούσα και αυτό γινόταν συνέχεια.....Φυσικά σκορπαγα τα λεφτά μου εκεί και λύση δεν έπαιρνα το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να μεγαλώνω το κενό μου ...
> 
> Μέχρι που έφτασα στα όρια μου και είπα τέλος...
> 
> Να πάνε να γαμηθουν οι ψυχολόγοί 
> Να πάνε να γαμηθουν οι παρεες και οι φιλοι....
> Σε όσους αρέσω από εδώ και περα και όσοι θέλουν.. Από δω και πέρα κοιτάω και εγώ τη πάρτυ μου και δεν με νοιάζει ....
> ...


Μίλιβα, μην περιμένεις λύσεις, ούτε εγώ είμαι ικανός να σου δώσω λύσεις, ούτε κανένας άλλος. Την λύση θα την βρεις εσύ η ίδια, επειδή ξέρεις όσο κανένας άλλος καλύτερα την ίδια την Μίλιβα και τα θέλω της. Σε ψυχολόγο ήταν να πάω και εγώ, αλλά βρήκα την λύση μόνος μου πριν τον ψυχολόγο. Όπως σου έχω ξανά πει, ακούγεσαι σαν να έχεις παραιτηθεί από την διεκδίκηση της ζωής σου. 

Γιατί απλά δεν χαλαρώνεις, σκέψου καλύτερα αν αυτές οι φίλες που έχεις, σου ταιριάζουν ή αν δεν σου ταιριάζουν ψάξε για άλλους φίλους. Αυτό το χόμπυ που σου αρέσει και δεν σε ρωτάω τι είναι για να μην σε φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση, εκμεταλλεύσου το, ψάξε για νέες ομάδες, δες μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ομάδα στο fb και ίσως να διοργανώνουν και διάφορα event. Ο ένας θα φέρει τον άλλον, αυτό μην το ξεχνάς.

----------


## elis

Μιλιβα μια χαρα κοριτσακι εισαι ξερει ο παππουσ αλλα εγω ειμαι 37 κι αγροτησ βρωμαω κι εσυ 23 του πανεπιστημιου επισησ εγω θα σου λεω για τον δακο κι εσυ για τον μπακουνιν τι θελω να πω υπαρχουν αντρεσ που σε θελουν κλπ αλλα τι να σου πουν οταν εισαι του πανεπιστημιου και του θεατρου ετσι ειναι μια φιλη μου που τη γουσταρω απο μικροσ μπαμπασ γιατροσ αυτη δικηγοροσ εγω αγροτησ τι να τισ πω αλλη γλωσσα μιλαμε ωραιο γκομενακι αλλα δέν γινεται που θα με παρουσιασει αυτη τι θα πει οτι ειμαι αγροτησ μπαμπασ γιατροσ θα καταλαβει ετσι το χασαμε το κορμι

----------


## elis

Γινε σερβιτορα να δεισ ποσοι θα στην πεσουν τησ μοδασ ειναι τα λαικα κορασια

----------


## elis

Να στο πω απλα ειναι δυο τυποι ανθρωπων οι μορφωμενοι και οι αμορφωτοι αυτοι που δουλευουν απο τα 1
18 και οι αλλοι που δουλευουν απο τα 30 εσυ διαλεξεσ τουσ μορφωμενουσ τουσ θεωρητικουσ εμενα με ελκουν οι απλοι ανθρωποι γι αυτο οταν περασα στη σχολη βγηκα για δουλεια αυτη την επιλογη την κανεισ για το τι δουλεια θα βρεισ και τι θεσ να κανεισ εγω εγινα αγροτησ δεν ηθελα να ειμαι κατι και νοσοκομειο που πηγα οι τρελοι ειχαν ενδιαφερον και στισ πουτανεσ που πηγα ειχαν ενδιαφερον νομιζω πρεπει να σκεφτεισ μονη σου και να κανεισ την επιλογη σου σοου σιμπλ

----------


## Miliva21

> Μίλιβα, μην περιμένεις λύσεις, ούτε εγώ είμαι ικανός να σου δώσω λύσεις, ούτε κανένας άλλος. Την λύση θα την βρεις εσύ η ίδια, επειδή ξέρεις όσο κανένας άλλος καλύτερα την ίδια την Μίλιβα και τα θέλω της. Σε ψυχολόγο ήταν να πάω και εγώ, αλλά βρήκα την λύση μόνος μου πριν τον ψυχολόγο. Όπως σου έχω ξανά πει, ακούγεσαι σαν να έχεις παραιτηθεί από την διεκδίκηση της ζωής σου. 
> 
> Γιατί απλά δεν χαλαρώνεις, σκέψου καλύτερα αν αυτές οι φίλες που έχεις, σου ταιριάζουν ή αν δεν σου ταιριάζουν ψάξε για άλλους φίλους. Αυτό το χόμπυ που σου αρέσει και δεν σε ρωτάω τι είναι για να μην σε φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση, εκμεταλλεύσου το, ψάξε για νέες ομάδες, δες μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ομάδα στο fb και ίσως να διοργανώνουν και διάφορα event. Ο ένας θα φέρει τον άλλον, αυτό μην το ξεχνάς.


Ναι καλέ μου ..

Καταλαβαίνω αυτά που μου λες και τα έχω σκεφτεί / εφαρμόσει πριν μου το προτείνεις ...

Αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο ...

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κάνω νέους φίλους και παρέες και επδ έχω εγώ μια δυσκολία ως άτομο αλλα και επδ στην ηλικία που ειμαι όλοι έχουν κατασταλλαξει παρέες και φιλίες από το σχολείο τους από τη σχολή τους από τη γειτονιά τους ....κτλ.....
Δεν θα κάτσουν να προσεγγίσουν εμένα και αυτό είναι η αλήθεια ....Και το έχω δει και στη πράξη να συμβαίνει ....

Εγώ πλέον κάνω παρέα με δύο άτομα...Και αυτά τα άτομα είναι περίπου τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια στη ζωή μου ...παλιότερα είχα κ άλλους π έγιναν γνωστοί πολύ φλου....άλλη μια φίλη καλή που διακοψαμε με απόφαση μου ....τεσπα δν έχει σημασία ....

Αυτά τα 2 άτομα π είναι έχουν μπει τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια στη ζωή μου μαντεψε;; είναι άτομα που είτε ξεμειναν γτ δεν κοινωνικοποιηθηκαν σε παρέες σχολής η σχολείου όπως εγώ και έτυχε να είμαστε στην ιδια μοιρα είτε έχουν ελάχιστους 2 3 φίλους και δεν είναι και ικανοποιημένοι από αυτούς .........

Που αυτό σημαίνει οτι;;; δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω νέα άτομα μέσω αυτών ......Και να επεκτεινω το κύκλο μου...
Ακόμα και η καλή μ φίλη π ήμασταν μαζί 9 χρόνια ποτέ δεν με έφερε σε επαφή με παρέες της....είναι λίγο η εποχή του παρτακισμου Δυστυχώς οι γυναίκες δεν είναι τόσο φλου και αυθόρμητες όσο οι άντρες που βγαίνουν παρέα σαν κολληταρια μαζί ...Και δεν έχουν κόμπλεξ να γνωρίσουν τον εναν στον άλλον...
Κτλ κτλ...

Τεσπα δεν θέλω να περιμένω τπτ από τους φιλους μ σε αυτό το θέμα της κοινωνικότητας μου...
Ο καθένας εαυτο του...

Τεσπα πάλι ανοίξαμε μεγάλο θέμα ...
Και όταν έλεγα ότι έχω αλλάξει είπα ότι δεν γουσταρω πλέον να κηνυγαω κανέναν και να προσπαθώ μόνο εγώ...Έχω κουραστεί.. όποιος θέλει ας έρθει μόνος του...

Και ένα πχ σε περιστατικό μάντεψε...Πριν 2 χρόνια π ξεκίνησα αυτό το χόμπυ μπήκα σε χώρο με άτομα της ηλικίας μου ( ιδίως κορίτσια ) εκεί συμπάθησα μια κοπέλα ...της το έδειξα αυθόρμητα μιλάγαμε...μου έλεγε για θέματα πολύ δικά της και της ανοίχτηκα κ γω...κ μαντεψε μετά αυτή έκανε κολλητές κάποιες άλλες από εκεί και πήγε και ξεφούρνισε ό,τι της είπα για μένα και με εκραζε στις άλλες που όλες μαζί βγάζανε κακια προς εμένα...Χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο .....βγαιναν μαζί και έδειξα ενδιαφέρον και με γείωσε χωρίς λόγο κατάμουτρα και μπροστά στις άλλες .....
Και εγώ η ηλίθια απλώς έδειξα τη συμπάθεια μου με καλές προθέσεις ....ήμουν θετική απέναντι της ...
Κ ήθελα και τη γνώμη της για το τι εικόνα έχει για μένα....
Έλεος....

Δεν λέω ότι όλοι έτσι είναι σου έφερα ένα παράδειγμα....

Κ πολλούς από τους γνωστούς μου έχω κάνει κίνηση για καφέ....Μια φορά δύο φορές....Ε δεν θα κάθομαι ολοένα να προτείνω μόνο εγώ....

Δεν γουσταρω πλέον να ακολουθώ κανέναν...
Όποιος θέλει ας ακολουθήσει

Δεν θέλω να με ενδιαφέρει αυτό το θεμα είμαι μια χαρά και με τα δύο άτομα π κάνω παρέα και δεν θέλω να έχω κανένα κενό ούτε να δείχνω σε κανέναν τέτοια εικόνα

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλιβα μια χαρα κοριτσακι εισαι ξερει ο παππουσ αλλα εγω ειμαι 37 κι αγροτησ βρωμαω κι εσυ 23 του πανεπιστημιου επισησ εγω θα σου λεω για τον δακο κι εσυ για τον μπακουνιν τι θελω να πω υπαρχουν αντρεσ που σε θελουν κλπ αλλα τι να σου πουν οταν εισαι του πανεπιστημιου και του θεατρου ετσι ειναι μια φιλη μου που τη γουσταρω απο μικροσ μπαμπασ γιατροσ αυτη δικηγοροσ εγω αγροτησ τι να τισ πω αλλη γλωσσα μιλαμε ωραιο γκομενακι αλλα δέν γινεται που θα με παρουσιασει αυτη τι θα πει οτι ειμαι αγροτησ μπαμπασ γιατροσ θα καταλαβει ετσι το χασαμε το κορμι


Χαχαχα δεν είναι τόσο θεωρητικές οι σπουδές μου έλις και σε ευχαριστώ που μοιράζεσαι την άποψη σου μαζί...σε ευχαριστώ και για τα καλά σου λόγια

----------


## elis

Καλα εγω ηθελα απλα να σου πω την ιστορια ειναι ομορφη δικηγοροσ κι εγω αγροτησ μπορω να την αλλαξω τα φωτα αλλα δε γινεται ασ ημουν 23 τωρα και θα καταλαβαινεσ τι παει να πει αγροτησ τωρα εχω παιδια την κορη μου και τισ φιλεσ τησ εχω αυτεσ να κοιταξω και θελω λεφτα σεξ κομμενο

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλα εγω ηθελα απλα να σου πω την ιστορια ειναι ομορφη δικηγοροσ κι εγω αγροτησ μπορω να την αλλαξω τα φωτα αλλα δε γινεται ασ ημουν 23 τωρα και θα καταλαβαινεσ τι παει να πει αγροτησ τωρα εχω παιδια την κορη μου και τισ φιλεσ τησ εχω αυτεσ να κοιταξω και θελω λεφτα σεξ κομμενο


Χαχαχα έχεις πολύ πλακα

----------


## GoldenM

> Ναι καλέ μου ..
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω αυτά που μου λες και τα έχω σκεφτεί / εφαρμόσει πριν μου το προτείνεις ...
> 
> Αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο ...
> 
> Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κάνω νέους φίλους και παρέες και επδ έχω εγώ μια δυσκολία ως άτομο αλλα και επδ στην ηλικία που ειμαι όλοι έχουν κατασταλλαξει παρέες και φιλίες από το σχολείο τους από τη σχολή τους από τη γειτονιά τους ....κτλ.....
> Δεν θα κάτσουν να προσεγγίσουν εμένα και αυτό είναι η αλήθεια ....Και το έχω δει και στη πράξη να συμβαίνει ....
> 
> ...


Καλή μου,

Από το τρόπο γραφής σου διαπιστώνω ότι είσαι πολύ ευαίσθητη ψυχή.
Είσαι νέα. Αυτό είναι πού σημαντικό. Άσε στην άκρη τις σχέσεις και τις φιλίες. Πολλές φορές φιλίες χαλάνε και δημιουργούνται νέες. Θα το διαπιστώνεις όλο και περισσότερο να συμβαίνει και σε σένα και στους γύρω σου όσο θα μεγαλώνεις.
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να επικεντρωθείς στον εαυτό σου. Μάθε μια ξένη γλώσσα. Ταξίδεψε. Δοκίμασε ακόμα και την εμπειρία του να εργαστείς στο εξωτερικό. Πίστεψε με θα σε δυσκολέψει λίγο στην αρχή, αλλά θα σου δώσει πολλά εφόδια. 
Θα βρεις αυτό που θέλεις παιδί μου. ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΛΕΩ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!!!
Άλλωστε η αγάπη πάει σε όσους πιστεύουν σε αυτή.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6wbugWrfLU
Με εγκάρδιους χαιρετισμούς, 
GoldenM

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλή μου,
> 
> Από το τρόπο γραφής σου διαπιστώνω ότι είσαι πολύ ευαίσθητη ψυχή.
> Είσαι νέα.


Είμαι νέα και όμορφη μη το παραλείπεις αυτό χεχεχε....

Όντως εφόσον δεν με ξέρεις γτ είσαι σχετικά καινούριο μέλος κ είχα χαθεί κάμποσο καιρό έκανες την πιο εύστοχη διαπίστωση....

Αυτό με έχει φάει !
αλλιώς θα επεπλεα και εγώ μαζί με τους υπολοιπους φελους (ουπς τώρα θα έρθει ο Κώστας να με πει σνομπ...χεχε)

Αυτό θελω να κάνω.. να κάνω πράγματα χρήσιμα σε μενα Όχι να βάζω στόχο φιλίες και σχέσεις γτ αυτό πολλές φορές από τον.υπερβολικο ζήλο μπορεί να φέρει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.....

Το πιστεύω καταβαθος κ γω αυτό π λες..τι να κάνουμε γ άλλους κάποια πράγματα έρχονται εύκολα γ άλλους πιο δυσκολα έτσι ειναι
Πρέπει όμως να εκτιμάμε αυτά που έχουμε!

Αυτή μου την οπτική ήθελα να τονίσω και στην αρχή που άνοιξα το θρεντ μου ....

----------


## GoldenM

> Είμαι νέα και όμορφη μη το παραλείπεις αυτό χεχεχε....
> 
> Όντως εφόσον δεν με ξέρεις γτ είσαι σχετικά καινούριο μέλος κ είχα χαθεί κάμποσο καιρό έκανες την πιο εύστοχη διαπίστωση....
> 
> Αυτό με έχει φάει !
> αλλιώς θα επεπλεα και εγώ μαζί με τους υπολοιπους φελους (ουπς τώρα θα έρθει ο Κώστας να με πει σνομπ...χεχε)
> 
> Αυτό θελω να κάνω.. να κάνω πράγματα χρήσιμα σε μενα Όχι να βάζω στόχο φιλίες και σχέσεις γτ αυτό πολλές φορές από τον.υπερβολικο ζήλο μπορεί να φέρει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.....
> 
> ...


Αυτό λοιπόν να κάνεις καλή μου (και εκθαμβωτικά όμορφη μου!!!)

Όσο ζούσα στην Ελλάδα, η γενικότερη ένδεια που υπάρχει στην πατρίδα μας είχε επηρρεάσει και τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις. Μεταναστεύοντας, δυσκολεύτηκα στην αρχή, αλλά γνώρισα πάρα πολλούς ανθρώπους. Αυτό μου έκανε πολύ καλό.
Μην σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια την παρούσα κατάσταση σου. Αυτό σε βάζει σε μια διαδικασία αυτοπαρατήρησης, η οποία σε κάνει ουσιαστικά να είσαι αδρανής και να μεγεθύνεις στο μυαλό σου προβλήματα και καταστάσεις.
Προχώρησε στην ζωή σου. Κάθε μέρα όλοι μας μαθαίνουμε και οφείλουμε να εξελισσόμαστε. Όλη αυτή η βελτίωση μας ωριμάζει και μας γεμίζει αυτοπεποίθηση. Και επειδή στις σχέσεις και στην ζωή μας, λαμβάνουμε ότι ακριβώς εκπέμπουμε, όσο θα βελτιώνεσαι τόσο αυτό θα γίνεται αντιληπτό από τους άλλους.
ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ!!!
Σου φωνάζω για να ξεκολλήσεις από τις όποιες απαισιόδοξες σκέψεις. 
ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΑ!!!
Να περνάς όμορφα.

----------


## elis

Ναι αγαπη μου αυτο σου λεω ειμαι φελοσ κι εχω μια καλη παρεα κι ενα πιατο φαι τι να το κανω να ειμαι βασιλιασ και να μην μπορω να το απολαυσω αυτο σου λεω τοση ωρα μην κοιτασ που ειμαι φελοσ εγω περναω καλα αυτο σου λεω εσυ τα εχεισ ολα και δεν περνασ καλα αρα κατι παει λαθοσ αυτο σου λεω συνεχεια τα εχεισ ολα δε γινεται να μην περνασ καλα εγω ουτε μυαλο δεν εχω κι ομωσ το απολαμβανω αυτο λεμε

----------


## elis

Εγω εχω αικιου 80 μονο καλημερα λεω σωστα πηγα στο γιατρο αλλοσ λεει σχιζο αλλοσ λεει αυτισμο κλπ κι ομωσ εχω παρεα κουτσα στραβα λεω πεντε κουβεντεσ δεν μπορει εσυ κι εγω να εχουμε τα ιδια ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω εχω αικιου 80 μονο καλημερα λεω σωστα πηγα στο γιατρο αλλοσ λεει σχιζο αλλοσ λεει αυτισμο κλπ κι ομωσ εχω παρεα κουτσα στραβα λεω πεντε κουβεντεσ δεν μπορει εσυ κι εγω να εχουμε τα ιδια ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ


Γλυκε μου προς αποφυγή παρεξηγησεων ποτέ δεν θα αποκαλούσα ποτέ φελο καποιον που γράφει εδω μέσα γτ όλοι μας έχουμε τις ευαισθησίες μας...φελο δεν λέω ούτε τους ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν σπουδασει δεν ξέρω ούτε κ γω σε ποιους αναφερόμουν ίσως σε ανθρώπους που κάνουν κακο ηθελημενα στους άλλους που σκέφτονται μόνο τη πάρτυ τους και βλέπουν συμφεροντολογικα τα πάντα

----------


## Miliva21

Έχεις καλή καρδιά.....
Κάτι που είναι σπανιο


> Εγω εχω αικιου 80 μονο καλημερα λεω σωστα πηγα στο γιατρο αλλοσ λεει σχιζο αλλοσ λεει αυτισμο κλπ κι ομωσ εχω παρεα κουτσα στραβα λεω πεντε κουβεντεσ δεν μπορει εσυ κι εγω να εχουμε τα ιδια ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ναι καλέ μου ..
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω αυτά που μου λες και τα έχω σκεφτεί / εφαρμόσει πριν μου το προτείνεις ...
> 
> Αλλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο ...
> 
> Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κάνω νέους φίλους και παρέες και επδ έχω εγώ μια δυσκολία ως άτομο αλλα και επδ στην ηλικία που ειμαι όλοι έχουν κατασταλλαξει παρέες και φιλίες από το σχολείο τους από τη σχολή τους από τη γειτονιά τους ....κτλ.....
> Δεν θα κάτσουν να προσεγγίσουν εμένα και αυτό είναι η αλήθεια ....Και το έχω δει και στη πράξη να συμβαίνει ....
> 
> ...



Αν δεν ενοχλει ,εχω να σου πω καποια πραματα που καταλαβα για σενα! -δεν σου καμω τον εξυπνο διοτις δεν ειμαι,απλα επειδη σε συμπαθησα θαρρω να σου πω δυο λογια - καταλαβα οτι εχεις καποια δοση μελαγχολιας στα λογιασου! το ειδος μελαγχολιας σου ομως δεν τεινει προς την καταθλιψη, αντιθετος ! εχεις απευδησει με καποιους κι με καποια πραματα λογο του οτι γουσταρεις να ΖΕΙΣ αξιοπρεπες! θελεις τους χαρουμςνους κι ειληκρινεις ανθρωπους! κατις που ειναι πολυ υγειες κι δειχνει ποσο αισιοδωξη εισαι!
Ξερεις ,πολλες φορες ο κοσμος χαρακτηριζει καποιους ως απαισιοδοξους επειδη αναφερουν και μηλουν για τα "μαυρα" συναισθηματα ,για τα προβληματα ολων μας! (βλ. ΚΑΡΥΩΤΑΚΗΣ)Προσωπικα βλεπω το αντιθετο σε αυτους! νομιζω οτι να γραφεις μονο χαρωπα δεν λεει κατις, απεναντιας η εκφραση αηδιας για την υποκρισια των φιλων,για την αδικια! ,για την εκμεταλευση κι για ολα αυτα δειχνει το ποσο αγαπας τα αντιθετα! 
Οπως διαβαζω κι απο τους αλλους συμφορμητες πιο πριν -παρεμπιπτοντως συμφορμητες κι συμφορμητησες πολλα κι πολλοι ενδιαφερωντα τα μηνυματα σας- Εισαι πολυ ενδιαφερον πνευμα, Να ξες οτι οπως εσυ εχεις λαμπρη ορεξη για την ουσιωδες διασκεδαση! ,για τις ειληκρινεις παρεες! ,οπως εσενα σου τεροιαζει μια χρωματιστη γωνια στην κοινωνια ! οπως εσυ αρεσκεσαι σε εναν τεριαστο ερωτα ετσι υπαρχει κι αλλα ατομα σαν εσενα! οπου εχουν τα ιδια ονειρα! τις ιδιες απετησεις, την ιδια ειλικρεινια! Μην απογοητευεσαι, εισαι πολυ νεα ακομα! η ζωη ορθωνετε εμπρος σου! , εχεις πολλα να ζησεις, εχεις πολλους φιλους να γνωρησεις ακομα! εχεις πολλα πραματα να εξερευνησεις!! κι να ανακαληψεις!

----------


## Kostas_14

Συμφωνώ με τον GoldenM εννοείται πως πρέπει να κοιτάμε και τον εαυτό μας, απλά εγώ τα συνδυάζω και τα δυο, δεν παραλείπω τις παρέες μου και δεν αφήνω και τον εαυτό μου, ψάχνομαι για το εξωτερικό (μεταπτυχιακά κλπ.). Πάντως Μίλιβα ή Μιλίβα, δεν ξέρω γιατί μου έχει κολλήσει το "Μίλιβα", τέλος πάντων, εμένα όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις μέσα στις φιλίες σου με τις υπόλοιπες κοπέλες, μου φαίνονται κάπως ανώριμες. Και δεν χαίρεσαι που ξέμπλεξες; 

Φαίνεται όταν ταιριάζουμε με κάποιους και όταν δεν ταιριάζουμε. Απλά προχωράς παρακάτω. Στην δική μου παρέα, έγινε αυτό που δεν ήθελα ποτέ να γίνει στην παρέα μου, μπήκε στη μέση μια κοπέλα, που την ήθελα και εγώ και ένας φίλος μου και κάπου τα χαλάσαμε, αλλά κράτησε η φιλία μας, γιατί αποδείχθηκε η κοπέλα (δεν αναφέρω την λέξη, αλλά κατάλαβες). Κράτησε η φιλία μας, παρόλο που σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις και σε φιλίες χρόνων, τα χαλάνε άνετα για μια γυναίκα. 

Απλά η λύση σου, είναι να συνδυάσεις αυτό που σου λέει πολύ σωστά ο GoldenM και εγώ, να κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου, αλλά παράλληλα μην χάνεις και την ζωή. Νομίζω πως αυτός είναι ο ιδανικός συνδυασμός...Όσο για τις αποτυχημένες φιλίες, θα σου πω πως λύκειο δεν είχα ούτε έναν φίλο, κανείς δεν ταίριαζε με εμένα, στην σχολή άλλαξε αυτό και άλλαξα και εγώ, έγινα πιο χαρωπός, με χιούμορ και ζωντάνια. Έδειξα πράγματα από τον χαρακτήρα μου, που ούτε τα ήξερα, μέσα στην παρέα. 

Πάντως το τελευταίο που είπες, το θεωρώ λάθος, για τις παρέες. Κανένας δεν έχει κατασταλάξει. Βλέπω και άλλες κοπέλες που έχουν παρέες, πόσο δήθεν κατασταλαγμένες είναι. Ναι η αντρική παρέα θεωρώ πως είναι πιο αληθινή και ουσιαστική από την γυναικεία. Είναι πιο ελεύθερα τα πράγματα. Προσπάθησε να βρεις άτομα μέσω της σχολής σου και μην απορρίπτεις νέες γνωριμίες, ακόμα και αν δεν σου κάνουν οι άνθρωποι το "κλικ" από την πρώτη στιγμή, εν τούτης μπορεί να αποδειχθεί ότι ταιριάζετε φιλικά (μπορεί να πετύχει αυτό και στον ερωτικό τομέα), γενικά μην απορρίπτεις ανθρώπους, άσε να δείξουν και εκείνοι τον εαυτό τους και μετά θα δεις, αν ταιριάζετε ή όχι. 

Συνήθως αυτό θα στο δείξει και ο ίδιος ο χρόνος, αν περνάτε καλά με τις δραστηριότητές σας ή αν μιλάτε που και που στο fb. Συνήθως ελκύουμε άτομα είτε φιλικά, είτε ερωτικά, ανάλογα με την ψυχοσύνθεσή μας (ανάλογα δηλαδή με το πως νιώθουμε με τον εαυτό μας, βλέπεις πως φιλία, έρωτας, ψυχολογίας, είναι αλληλένδετα). Μην κάνεις δηλαδή παρέα με άτομα που δεν ταιριάζεις, μην πιέζεις ηθελημένα τον εαυτό σου, με πράγματα που δεν θέλεις. 

Αυτά τα λίγα από μένα πάλι, το ξέρω ότι σε ζαλίζω, απλά βλέπω δυνατότητες σε εσένα, που μπορεί να μην τις ξέρεις κιόλας, αλλά από την γραφή φαίνονται και είναι κρίμα να νιώθεις άσχημα εξαιτίας μερικών ηλίθιων. Αν έπρεπε να σου πω για εμένα, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ένιωθες πολύ καλά. Κάποια στιγμή ίσως τα γράψω ή μπορεί και όχι, ανάλογα...

----------


## Miliva21

> Αν δεν ενοχλει ,εχω να σου πω καποια πραματα που καταλαβα για σενα! -δεν σου καμω τον εξυπνο διοτις δεν ειμαι,απλα επειδη σε συμπαθησα θαρρω να σου πω δυο λογια - καταλαβα οτι εχεις καποια δοση μελαγχολιας στα λογιασου! το ειδος μελαγχολιας σου ομως δεν τεινει προς την καταθλιψη, αντιθετος ! εχεις απευδησει με καποιους κι με καποια πραματα λογο του οτι γουσταρεις να ΖΕΙΣ αξιοπρεπες! θελεις τους χαρουμςνους κι ειληκρινεις ανθρωπους! κατις που ειναι πολυ υγειες κι δειχνει ποσο αισιοδωξη εισαι!
> Ξερεις ,πολλες φορες ο κοσμος χαρακτηριζει καποιους ως απαισιοδοξους επειδη αναφερουν και μηλουν για τα "μαυρα" συναισθηματα ,για τα προβληματα ολων μας! (βλ. ΚΑΡΥΩΤΑΚΗΣ)Προσωπικα βλεπω το αντιθετο σε αυτους! νομιζω οτι να γραφεις μονο χαρωπα δεν λεει κατις, απεναντιας η εκφραση αηδιας για την υποκρισια των φιλων,για την αδικια! ,για την εκμεταλευση κι για ολα αυτα δειχνει το ποσο αγαπας τα αντιθετα! 
> Οπως διαβαζω κι απο τους αλλους συμφορμητες πιο πριν -παρεμπιπτοντως συμφορμητες κι συμφορμητησες πολλα κι πολλοι ενδιαφερωντα τα μηνυματα σας- Εισαι πολυ ενδιαφερον πνευμα, Να ξες οτι οπως εσυ εχεις λαμπρη ορεξη για την ουσιωδες διασκεδαση! ,για τις ειληκρινεις παρεες! ,οπως εσενα σου τεροιαζει μια χρωματιστη γωνια στην κοινωνια ! οπως εσυ αρεσκεσαι σε εναν τεριαστο ερωτα ετσι υπαρχει κι αλλα ατομα σαν εσενα! οπου εχουν τα ιδια ονειρα! τις ιδιες απετησεις, την ιδια ειλικρεινια! Μην απογοητευεσαι, εισαι πολυ νεα ακομα! η ζωη ορθωνετε εμπρος σου! , εχεις πολλα να ζησεις, εχεις πολλους φιλους να γνωρησεις ακομα! εχεις πολλα πραματα να εξερευνησεις!! κι να ανακαληψεις!


Ναι το ξέρω έτσι είναι όπως τα λες και εγώ ελπίζω πάντα σε κάτι καλύτερο.......

Υ.γ Αυτό για τον Καρυωτάκη δεν το ήξερα .... ;)

----------


## Miliva21

> Συμφωνώ με τον GoldenM εννοείται πως πρέπει να κοιτάμε και τον εαυτό μας, απλά εγώ τα συνδυάζω και τα δυο, δεν παραλείπω τις παρέες μου και δεν αφήνω και τον εαυτό μου, ψάχνομαι για το εξωτερικό (μεταπτυχιακά κλπ.). Πάντως Μίλιβα ή Μιλίβα, δεν ξέρω γιατί μου έχει κολλήσει το "Μίλιβα", τέλος πάντων, εμένα όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις μέσα στις φιλίες σου με τις υπόλοιπες κοπέλες, μου φαίνονται κάπως ανώριμες. Και δεν χαίρεσαι που ξέμπλεξες; 
> 
> Φαίνεται όταν ταιριάζουμε με κάποιους και όταν δεν ταιριάζουμε. Απλά προχωράς παρακάτω. Στην δική μου παρέα, έγινε αυτό που δεν ήθελα ποτέ να γίνει στην παρέα μου, μπήκε στη μέση μια κοπέλα, που την ήθελα και εγώ και ένας φίλος μου και κάπου τα χαλάσαμε, αλλά κράτησε η φιλία μας, γιατί αποδείχθηκε η κοπέλα (δεν αναφέρω την λέξη, αλλά κατάλαβες). Κράτησε η φιλία μας, παρόλο που σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις και σε φιλίες χρόνων, τα χαλάνε άνετα για μια γυναίκα. 
> 
> Απλά η λύση σου, είναι να συνδυάσεις αυτό που σου λέει πολύ σωστά ο GoldenM και εγώ, να κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου, αλλά παράλληλα μην χάνεις και την ζωή. Νομίζω πως αυτός είναι ο ιδανικός συνδυασμός...Όσο για τις αποτυχημένες φιλίες, θα σου πω πως λύκειο δεν είχα ούτε έναν φίλο, κανείς δεν ταίριαζε με εμένα, στην σχολή άλλαξε αυτό και άλλαξα και εγώ, έγινα πιο χαρωπός, με χιούμορ και ζωντάνια. Έδειξα πράγματα από τον χαρακτήρα μου, που ούτε τα ήξερα, μέσα στην παρέα. 
> 
> Πάντως το τελευταίο που είπες, το θεωρώ λάθος, για τις παρέες. Κανένας δεν έχει κατασταλάξει. Βλέπω και άλλες κοπέλες που έχουν παρέες, πόσο δήθεν κατασταλαγμένες είναι. Ναι η αντρική παρέα θεωρώ πως είναι πιο αληθινή και ουσιαστική από την γυναικεία. Είναι πιο ελεύθερα τα πράγματα. Προσπάθησε να βρεις άτομα μέσω της σχολής σου και μην απορρίπτεις νέες γνωριμίες, ακόμα και αν δεν σου κάνουν οι άνθρωποι το "κλικ" από την πρώτη στιγμή, εν τούτης μπορεί να αποδειχθεί ότι ταιριάζετε φιλικά (μπορεί να πετύχει αυτό και στον ερωτικό τομέα), γενικά μην απορρίπτεις ανθρώπους, άσε να δείξουν και εκείνοι τον εαυτό τους και μετά θα δεις, αν ταιριάζετε ή όχι. 
> 
> Συνήθως αυτό θα στο δείξει και ο ίδιος ο χρόνος, αν περνάτε καλά με τις δραστηριότητές σας ή αν μιλάτε που και που στο fb. Συνήθως ελκύουμε άτομα είτε φιλικά, είτε ερωτικά, ανάλογα με την ψυχοσύνθεσή μας (ανάλογα δηλαδή με το πως νιώθουμε με τον εαυτό μας, βλέπεις πως φιλία, έρωτας, ψυχολογίας, είναι αλληλένδετα). Μην κάνεις δηλαδή παρέα με άτομα που δεν ταιριάζεις, μην πιέζεις ηθελημένα τον εαυτό σου, με πράγματα που δεν θέλεις. 
> ...


Και είναι το καλύτερο που κάνεις...
Και εγώ όταν εννοουσα ότι θέλω να ασχοληθώ με πράγματα που θα με εξελισουν δεν εννοουσα ότι θα κλείσω τις πόρτες σε ότι έρθει και με προσεγγισει είτε φιλικά είτε ερωτικά....

"Μίλιβα" σου κόλλησε γτ αυτό είναι το σωστό!

Μμμ....να λοιπόν που σε αυτό το σημείο φτάνουμε σε αυτό που ήθελα να πω στην αρχή !!!!! "ότι είμαι ώριμη και ότι δεν μπορώ τις ανωριμότητες " και μ είπες ότι αυτό είναι σνομπ και ότι σνομπαρω τους άνδρες της ηλικίας μου και νομίζω ότι μπορώ να τους κάνω ότι θέλω (οπως πίστευε η πρώην σου)....

Ουσιαστικά αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι δεν μπορώ τις ανωριμότητες κ τα ανώριμα άτομα σαν τη περίπτωση με τη κοπέλα που σου περιέγραψα και που ο ίδιος την αποκάλεσες ως ανώριμη συμπεριφορά και με ρώτησες αν χάρηκα που ξεμπερδεψα από αυτη κ να μη το λαμβάνω υπόψη μου.......

Οι ανωριμες συμπεριφορές δεν έχουν φυλο... έτσι όπως με ξενέρωσε μια ανωριμότητα σε φιλικό επίπεδο το ίδιο με έχουν ξενερώσει και οι ανωριμότητες που βλέπω να γίνονται στις σχέσεις...(γτ είναι λίγοι οι άνθρωποι που όσες πληγές και αν έχουν δεν θα πέσουν πάνω στον άλλο να τον φανε και να βγάλουν το κόμπλεξ τους Αλλά θα προσπαθήσουν να τις εξυγιανουν δίνοντας και παίρνοντας αγαπη) ........

Σε αυτό το σημείο μου είπες ότι δείχνω απεχθεια και κόμπλεξ στους γύρω μου κ αυτό μειώνει τη πιθανότητα να με προσεγγίσει κάποιος ...

Όχι πίστεψε με δεν θέλω να ακούσω τα δικά σου για να νιώσω καλύτερα δεν θα με ανακουφίσει να ξέρω ότι και άλλοι άνθρωποι "βασανίζονται" από πράγματα που έχουν πειράξει κ μένα....
Άλλο αν.θες να ανοίξεις θρεντ για να μας πεις την ιστορία σου και να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου...

Και εγώ εξάλλου δεν έγραψα όλη την ιστορία μου αναφέρθηκα απλά σε θέματα που με "ενοχλούν" λιγότερο γτ καταβαθος σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει να πιάνει τα θέματα που τον πονάνε πιο πολύ...

----------


## Kostas_14

> Και είναι το καλύτερο που κάνεις...
> Και εγώ όταν εννοουσα ότι θέλω να ασχοληθώ με πράγματα που θα με εξελισουν δεν εννοουσα ότι θα κλείσω τις πόρτες σε ότι έρθει και με προσεγγισει είτε φιλικά είτε ερωτικά....
> 
> "Μίλιβα" σου κόλλησε γτ αυτό είναι το σωστό!
> 
> Μμμ....να λοιπόν που σε αυτό το σημείο φτάνουμε σε αυτό που ήθελα να πω στην αρχή !!!!! "ότι είμαι ώριμη και ότι δεν μπορώ τις ανωριμότητες " και μ είπες ότι αυτό είναι σνομπ και ότι σνομπαρω τους άνδρες της ηλικίας μου και νομίζω ότι μπορώ να τους κάνω ότι θέλω (οπως πίστευε η πρώην σου)....
> 
> Ουσιαστικά αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι δεν μπορώ τις ανωριμότητες κ τα ανώριμα άτομα σαν τη περίπτωση με τη κοπέλα που σου περιέγραψα και που ο ίδιος την αποκάλεσες ως ανώριμη συμπεριφορά και με ρώτησες αν χάρηκα που ξεμπερδεψα από αυτη κ να μη το λαμβάνω υπόψη μου.......
> 
> ...


Εντάξει μέχρι τα δεδομένα που ήξερα, αυτό μου είχες δείξει χωρίς παρεξήγηση. Κοίτα το γεγονός, ότι υπήρχαν ανώριμες συμπεριφορές και δεν ξέρω σε ποιο βαθμό τις έχεις συναντήσει, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ο κανόνας. Ίσως απλά εσύ να έπεσες σε προβληματικά άτομα, με κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας. Επειδή στα άσχημά μου, έμπλεξα και εγώ με τέτοια άτομα που είχαν κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας, απλά έφυγα μόνος μου και όλα μου πήγαν πολύ καλά. 

Όταν είχα μείνει για αρκετό διάστημα μόνος γέμιζα τον χρόνο μου, στην φωτογραφία (είναι το χόμπι μου), στις βόλτες και στις ταινίες-σειρές. Τώρα συνεχίζω να τα κάνω, αλλά δεν αφήνω και τις δραστηριότητες της παρέας. Βλέπεις είμαι ο τύπος που δεν θα κάτσω να κάνω ένα πράγμα κάθε φορά, το βρίσκω βαρετό, γι'αυτό κάνω αρκετά και διαφορετικά πράγματα και έτσι γεμίζω τον χρόνο μου. Ακόμη και στις στεναχώριες μου, κάτι θα σκεφτώ να κάνω. Για όλα υπάρχει μια λύση και χαίρομαι που κόλλησα στο nickname με τον σωστό τονισμό.

----------


## giorgos panou

Θα σου προτεινα να τον διαβασεις (τον Καρυωτακη εννοω) ,ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον,κι πολυ παρεξηγησημος, λογο αυτοχειριας, πηστευω εσενα θα σου αρεσει, αν βεβαια σου αρεσει η ποιηση.
Στο ξανα γραφω, η ζωη σου βρησκετε πανω στο μεταβατικο σταδιο, ξεκινησες να μπαινεις στο χωρο της ελευθερης εργασιας -αν δεν καμω λαθος - θα αρχησεις να γνωριζεις κοσμο απο τη δουλεια σου , βεβαια ειδικα εσυ θα πρεπει να εχεις το νουσου υπαρχει πολυ υποκρισια, πολυ ρουφιανηλικη, κι οσο πιο παραγωγικη θα εισαι στην εργασια σου τοσο πιο προβλημα θα εχεις απο μερικες-μερικους συναδελφους.Βεβαια , δεν ξερω και την οικονομικη σου ανεση, ευχομαι να μην εχεις αναγκη απο εργασια,ευχομαι η οικονομικη κατασταση σου να σε αφηνει να ασχοληθεις με τα χομπι σου χωρις αγχος! 
Σχετικα με την ωριμοτητα , φανταζομαι θα γνωρηζεις οτι βιολογικα κι πνευματικα οι αρρενες αργουν σε αντιθεση απο με τις θηλες.Αυτο βεβαια ειναι σχετικο κι με τα βιωματα του καθε ενος μας. 
Ετσι λοιπον θα πρεπει να κρινουμε καποια-καποιον στην νεαρη του ηλικια με βαση το σε τι κοινωνικο οικογενιακο περιβαλον χτιστηκε η ωριμοτητατου.
Πηστευεις οτι εσυ, εαν τυχαινε να μεγαλωνες σε μια πολυτεκνη οικογενεια χαμηλου εισοδηματος 
περιοχης Κερατσινιου(για παραδηγμα το λεω) θα ειχες τον ιδιο χαρακτηρα απο οτι αν μεγαλωνες στην Βουλιαγμενη με πλουσια οικογενεια κι αντιστοιχα σε καθε περιπτωση βιωματα? 
Συμφωνεις οτι ο χαρακτηρας ενος νεου πλαθετε απο τις οικογενιακες εξαρχης κι κατα δευτερον απο τον περιγυρο του βιωματα -αλλες παρεες και εμπειριες θα ειχες στην πρωτη γειτονια κι αλλες στην δευτερη - ετσιλοιπον ενας ανδρας δεν φταιει τοσο που μπορει να ειναι στα ματια σου αρκετα ανωριμος ως κι μπουλης! ειναι οι συνθηκες που τον επλασαν ετσι, διοτις ο ιδιος ακριβως ανθρωπος θα μπορουσε να ηταν αρκετα πιο ωριμος σε αλλες συνθηκες! κι φανταζομαι θα συμφωνεις οτι για αυτα που δεν φερουμαι εντονη ευθυνη δεν μπορουμε κι εμεις αντιστοιχος να καταλογισουμε ευθυνη. ε?,αρα μημπος θα επρεπε να δικαιολογεις λιγακι αυτα τα ατομα? οταν ειναι νεαρα ακομα? βεβαια εως ενα σημειο, τα παντα εχουν οριο! διοτις ειναι σπαστικο -τουλχιστον στα δικα μου ματια - να βλεπω νεους ,φοιτητες που το μυαλο τους λογικα ειναι σε συνεχης επεξεργασια κι στροφες να φεροντε σαν πεδακια ενω το γνωριζουν οτι δεν πρεπει! ποσο μαλον οταν θελουν να επιδεικνυουν την αρσενικοτητα τους! ειναι διαχρονικα ανανδρο να μην εχεις σαν ανδρας την οικανοτητα -για παραδηγμα - να καμεις την κοπελα σου να νιωθει μια τυπικη ασφαλεια μαζι σου βγαινωντας εξω! ειναι αδικαιολογητο να μην την κανεις να νιωθει μια ορισμενη συγουρια! αφου ειδικα στις μικρες ηλικιες η αδεια των γονιων να μπορει να αφησει την κοπελα να παει μια εκδρομη με το αγορι της ειναι σηματικος παραγον η εικονα που θα δειξεις σε αυτους σαν μπαινεις στο σπιτι της! Θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ηλιθιος -το αγορι - να φερετε σαν πεδακι σαν γνωρησει τους γονεις, τα αδελφια της κοπελιας του! η ακομα κι στην ιδια να χασκογελαει σε θεματα τετοια κι να μην δειχνει την δεουσα σοβαροτητα! 

.

----------


## Miliva21

> Θα σου προτεινα να τον διαβασεις (τον Καρυωτακη εννοω) ,ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον,κι πολυ παρεξηγησημος, λογο αυτοχειριας, πηστευω εσενα θα σου αρεσει, αν βεβαια σου αρεσει η ποιηση.
> Στο ξανα γραφω, η ζωη σου βρησκετε πανω στο μεταβατικο σταδιο, ξεκινησες να μπαινεις στο χωρο της ελευθερης εργασιας -αν δεν καμω λαθος - θα αρχησεις να γνωριζεις κοσμο απο τη δουλεια σου , βεβαια ειδικα εσυ θα πρεπει να εχεις το νουσου υπαρχει πολυ υποκρισια, πολυ ρουφιανηλικη, κι οσο πιο παραγωγικη θα εισαι στην εργασια σου τοσο πιο προβλημα θα εχεις απο μερικες-μερικους συναδελφους.Βεβαια , δεν ξερω και την οικονομικη σου ανεση, ευχομαι να μην εχεις αναγκη απο εργασια,ευχομαι η οικονομικη κατασταση σου να σε αφηνει να ασχοληθεις με τα χομπι σου χωρις αγχος! 
> Σχετικα με την ωριμοτητα , φανταζομαι θα γνωρηζεις οτι βιολογικα κι πνευματικα οι αρρενες αργουν σε αντιθεση απο με τις θηλες.Αυτο βεβαια ειναι σχετικο κι με τα βιωματα του καθε ενος μας. 
> Ετσι λοιπον θα πρεπει να κρινουμε καποια-καποιον στην νεαρη του ηλικια με βαση το σε τι κοινωνικο οικογενιακο περιβαλον χτιστηκε η ωριμοτητατου.
> Πηστευεις οτι εσυ, εαν τυχαινε να μεγαλωνες σε μια πολυτεκνη οικογενεια χαμηλου εισοδηματος 
> περιοχης Κερατσινιου(για παραδηγμα το λεω) θα ειχες τον ιδιο χαρακτηρα απο οτι αν μεγαλωνες στην Βουλιαγμενη με πλουσια οικογενεια κι αντιστοιχα σε καθε περιπτωση βιωματα? 
> Συμφωνεις οτι ο χαρακτηρας ενος νεου πλαθετε απο τις οικογενιακες εξαρχης κι κατα δευτερον απο τον περιγυρο του βιωματα -αλλες παρεες και εμπειριες θα ειχες στην πρωτη γειτονια κι αλλες στην δευτερη - ετσιλοιπον ενας ανδρας δεν φταιει τοσο που μπορει να ειναι στα ματια σου αρκετα ανωριμος ως κι μπουλης! ειναι οι συνθηκες που τον επλασαν ετσι, διοτις ο ιδιος ακριβως ανθρωπος θα μπορουσε να ηταν αρκετα πιο ωριμος σε αλλες συνθηκες! κι φανταζομαι θα συμφωνεις οτι για αυτα που δεν φερουμαι εντονη ευθυνη δεν μπορουμε κι εμεις αντιστοιχος να καταλογισουμε ευθυνη. ε?,αρα μημπος θα επρεπε να δικαιολογεις λιγακι αυτα τα ατομα? οταν ειναι νεαρα ακομα? βεβαια εως ενα σημειο, τα παντα εχουν οριο! διοτις ειναι σπαστικο -τουλχιστον στα δικα μου ματια - να βλεπω νεους ,φοιτητες που το μυαλο τους λογικα ειναι σε συνεχης επεξεργασια κι στροφες να φεροντε σαν πεδακια ενω το γνωριζουν οτι δεν πρεπει! ποσο μαλον οταν θελουν να επιδεικνυουν την αρσενικοτητα τους! ειναι διαχρονικα ανανδρο να μην εχεις σαν ανδρας την οικανοτητα -για παραδηγμα - να καμεις την κοπελα σου να νιωθει μια τυπικη ασφαλεια μαζι σου βγαινωντας εξω! ειναι αδικαιολογητο να μην την κανεις να νιωθει μια ορισμενη συγουρια! αφου ειδικα στις μικρες ηλικιες η αδεια των γονιων να μπορει να αφησει την κοπελα να παει μια εκδρομη με το αγορι της ειναι σηματικος παραγον η εικονα που θα δειξεις σε αυτους σαν μπαινεις στο σπιτι της! Θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ηλιθιος -το αγορι - να φερετε σαν πεδακι σαν γνωρησει τους γονεις, τα αδελφια της κοπελιας του! η ακομα κι στην ιδια να χασκογελαει σε θεματα τετοια κι να μην δειχνει την δεουσα σοβαροτητα! .


Σπουδάζω ακόμα....Ναι το ξέρω ότι υπάρχει δυστυχώς έχει έξω και το ρουφιανιλικι και όλα ...Θα μαθω να τα αντιμετωπιζω....ελπιζω...Ναι οκει σγρ οι άντρες από τη φύση τους ωριμάζουν πιο αργά αυτό το γνωρίζω ....
Το πήρες και κοινωνιολογικα το θέμα της ωριμότητας ....σγρ αυτά που είπες όλα παίζουν ρόλο όμως το πιο σημαντικό πιστεύω ότι είναι η παιδεία ......
Δεν κατηγορώ ατομα που είναι ανώριμα απλά δεν μ αρέσει νιώθω ότι δν μου πολυταιριαζει όπως και να χει .....ντάξει αυτά τα τελευταία τα πολύ βασικά όπως περιγράφεις μη νομίζεις ότι τα έχουν όλοι....
.[/QUOTE]

----------


## λουλούδι

Γιωργο Πανου επειδη εμπαινα παλια εδω και εγραφα αν εννοεις οτι ηταν σκουπιδια αυτα που εγραφα και εγω (επειδη εγραφα συνεχεια) να σου πω το ιδιο σκουπιδια μπορω να θεωρω κι εγω αυτα που γραφεις και που κανεις. Με εκτιμηση

----------


## oeo

> Πάντως πιστεύω πως ο παράγοντας περιβάλλον και γνωριμίες παίζει το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο....Δεν γνωρίζω εύκολα άντρες....Πόσο μάλλον να γνωρίσω και άντρες π με ενδιαφέρουν....
> 
> Αν ήμουν σε κάποιο περιβάλλον καθημερινα με άντρες 25 με 30 ελεύθερους ...θεωρώ ότι θα είχα απηχηση...γτ είμαι εμφάνισιμη κοπέλα .....
> 
> Φυσικά και πρέπει βέβαια να χαλαρώσω και ίσως σκέφτομαι πολύ...Και δεν χρειάζεται


Σου χει κολλησει το ''ειμαι εμφανίσιμη,ομορφη'' υπαρχει καποιος λογος που το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχεια?Καταρχην απο ολα αυτα που γραφεις δεν μπορεις να το ''αξιοποιησεις'' το εμφανησιακο οποτε αστο στην ακρη.

Αν θες την γνωμη μου πηγαινε να βρεις μια δουλεια σε χωρο εστιασης,σε εμπορικο κεντρο κτλ που εργαζονται πολλα ατομα(και αντρες),προσωπικα ειχα δουλεψει παλιοτερα στην ηλικια σου σε χωρο που ημασταν 5 αντρες 6 γυναικες και επειδη οταν δουλευεις 8ωρα μαθαινεις καλα τον αλλον,δημιουργειται ασφαλεια και ελξη.Εγω να φανταστεις αισθανθηκα ελξη και για κοπελα που δεν μ αρεσε εμφανησιακα μονο και μονο γιατι την εμαθα καλα και αισθανομουν οικειοτητα κατι που αν την ειχα γνωρισει απλα σε καφε και ανταλλασοντας μονο 2-3 κουβεντες δε θα εδειχνα ενδιαφερον γι αυτη.Εσενα προφανως πρεπει να σε γνωρισει καλα ο αλλος γιατι εισαι κλειστη.Ηταν πολυ καλο βημα να πας να κανεις ενα χομπι,ψαξτο κι αλλο και δες κι αυτο που σου ειπα για καμια δουλεια εστω και προσωρινη 3 μηνες 6 μηνες.Γνωριζεις κοσμο.Αντε να θαυμασει κι αλλος κοσμος την κορμαρα σου μην την κρατας μονο για παρτη σου!

----------


## Nefeli28

Κορίτσι μου μην ακούς κανένα αρνητικό σχόλιο. Ο καθένας λέει ο,τι θέλει εδώ μέσα.
Γνωστή τακτική για να βγάζουν ορισμένοι τον κομπλεξισμό τους.
Καλά κάνεις και είσαι εμφανίσιμη και αυτό είναι μεγάλο συν. Το ότι δεν έχεις βρει κάποιον δεν έχει μόνο σχέση με σένα αλλά και με το περιβάλλον γύρω σου. Οι σχέσεις έχουν γίνε δυσεύρετες. Τουλάχιστον αυτές της προκοπής. Έχουν ξεχυθεί όλοι οι νάρκισσοι και οι κομπλεξικοί εκει έξω κυνηγώντας να πάρουν επιβεβαίωση μέσα από κάθε μαλακια που κάνουν. 
Εχε τις κεραίες σου πολύ καλά ανοιχτά. Άσε τον εαυτό σου να βλέπει τα πράγματα πιο ανοιχτά και περίμενε. Θα βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος.

----------


## λουλούδι

Συμφωνω με Νεφελη. Ρε αγορια, αντι να κρινετε με βαση τα κομπλεξ σας, δεν κοιτατε να βελτιωθειτε λιγο; Το εχετε παραχεσει σε αυτο το θεμα. Ολο τους εξυπνους κανετε για να κρυψετε βαθυτερα κομπλεξ και ναρκισσισμους. Ο γιωργος35 ειναι λιγο η εξαιρεση οι υπολοιποι κοιταξτε να βελτιωθειτε και λιγο γιατι λυπαμαι τη γυναικα που θα ειναι διπλα σας θα ειναι πολυ δυστυχισμενη.

----------


## λουλούδι

Μιλιβα οπως βλεπεις τα περισσοτερα σκουπιδια ειναι κοιτα να βρεις εναν καλο που να μη θεωρει οτι ειναι ανωτερος-κατωτερος ολων να ειναι σωστος και αξιος οι υπολοιποι να πανε να γαμηθουν μονο αυτο ξερουν να κανουν.

----------


## Remedy

> Σου χει κολλησει το ''ειμαι εμφανίσιμη,ομορφη'' υπαρχει καποιος λογος που το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχεια?Καταρχην απο ολα αυτα που γραφεις δεν μπορεις να το ''αξιοποιησεις'' το εμφανησιακο οποτε αστο στην ακρη.
> 
> ....!


πλακα μας κανεις ρε οεο , που θα το αφησει στην ακρη;
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και ειναι αξιοποιησιμο το οτι ειναι ωραια κοπελα, και ειναι σιγουρο οτι πολλοι που την βλεπουν θα ηθελαν να την γνωρισουν αν δινοταν η ευκαιρια, πραγμα που δεν θα συνεβαινε αν ειχε ασχημη εμφανιση.

καλα κανει και το λεει, γιατι αν δεν το ελεγε, θα της απαντουσαν οι περισσοτεροι, μηπως πρεπει κατι να βελτιωσει στην εμφανιση της.
η κοπελα απλα λεει οτι ΔΕΝ εχει προβημα η εμφανιση της.
αλλου εναι το προβλημα.

----------


## λουλούδι

Ρεμεντυ το προβλημα ειναι στην αντιληψη. Δεν εχει την ικανοτητα η Μιλιβα να ξεχωριζει τους καλους η τους κακους οπως πολλοι αλλωστε γιατι δεν τα εχει βρει με τον εαυτο της η απλα δεν της εχει τυχει ενας καλος ακομη που να τον εχει γνωρισει καλα, that's all, καλοι υπαρχουν αλλα ειναι δυσευρετοι. Κατα τ' αλλα μια χαρα κοπελα ειναι.

----------


## λουλούδι

Μιλιβα βρες εναν που να εχει πληγωθει απο σχεσεις αυτοι που πληγωνονται τουλαχιστον εχουν καρδια και μην ξενερωνεις με τη μετρια εμφανιση αυτα ειναι τα λαθη των γυναικων και πεφτουν σε μαλακες μετα. Καλυτερα ενας πληγωμενος μετριος με καρδια παρα ενας καφρος ωραιος και καλα, τωρα ψευτομαγκας. Ωραιος ειναι αυτος που εχει ωραια ψυχη, λαμπει Μιλιβα μου. Παντως παλια ελεγα να βρω εναν κουκλο γιατι νομιζα ολοι μαλακες ηταν, αλλα υπαρχουν και καλα παιδια! Οχι τελειοι εχουν και αυτοι τα ελαττωματα τους, απλα να μην ειναι αχαριστοι να τους δωσεις την ψυχη σου και να παρεις να μην πω τι. Αλλα μολις ειδα οτι υπαρχουν καλα παιδια φυσικα εριξα τα στανταρ μου στην εμφανιση και βρηκα τον καλυτερο ανθρωπο που θα μπορουσε να μου τυχει χωρις να ειναι ασχημος, απλα κι εγω κοιταω πλεον το μεσα πιο πολυ και οχι το εξω. Αυτα, φιλικα

----------


## λουλούδι

Και κατι αλλο μην κολλας σε λεπτομερειες αν λεει το αγορι σου τι κωλ... ειναι αυτη, μπορει να μη σ αρεσει αλλα δειχνει οτι σε θαυμαζει. Ειναι λεπτομερεια αυτο μπορει να ειναι καλο παιδι και να του αρεσει το σωμα σου, δεν παει να πει απαραιτητα οτι ειναι καφρος!! Στο λεω γιατι μπορει να απορριψεις ατομα που μπορει να αξιζουν επειδη μπορει να σου πουν κατι τετοιο. Προτιμας καποιον με κομπλεξ η ναρκισσο; Απαπα μακρυα

----------


## Kostas_14

> Σου χει κολλησει το ''ειμαι εμφανίσιμη,ομορφη'' υπαρχει καποιος λογος που το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχεια?Καταρχην απο ολα αυτα που γραφεις δεν μπορεις να το ''αξιοποιησεις'' το εμφανησιακο οποτε αστο στην ακρη.
> 
> Αν θες την γνωμη μου πηγαινε να βρεις μια δουλεια σε χωρο εστιασης,σε εμπορικο κεντρο κτλ που εργαζονται πολλα ατομα(και αντρες),προσωπικα ειχα δουλεψει παλιοτερα στην ηλικια σου σε χωρο που ημασταν 5 αντρες 6 γυναικες και επειδη οταν δουλευεις 8ωρα μαθαινεις καλα τον αλλον,δημιουργειται ασφαλεια και ελξη.Εγω να φανταστεις αισθανθηκα ελξη και για κοπελα που δεν μ αρεσε εμφανησιακα μονο και μονο γιατι την εμαθα καλα και αισθανομουν οικειοτητα κατι που αν την ειχα γνωρισει απλα σε καφε και ανταλλασοντας μονο 2-3 κουβεντες δε θα εδειχνα ενδιαφερον γι αυτη.Εσενα προφανως πρεπει να σε γνωρισει καλα ο αλλος γιατι εισαι κλειστη.Ηταν πολυ καλο βημα να πας να κανεις ενα χομπι,ψαξτο κι αλλο και δες κι αυτο που σου ειπα για καμια δουλεια εστω και προσωρινη 3 μηνες 6 μηνες.Γνωριζεις κοσμο.Αντε να θαυμασει κι αλλος κοσμος την κορμαρα σου μην την κρατας μονο για παρτη σου!


Διαφωνώ φίλε μου με αυτά που λες. Είναι ωραίο μια γυναίκα να τονίζει την σεξουαλικότητά της και την ομορφιά της. Της δίνει αυτοπεποίθηση, ακόμα και να το λέει και εμείς να μην το βλέπουμε. Όσο για την δουλειά κλπ. ένας τρόπος είναι και αυτός που περιγράφεις, υπάρχουν όμως και άλλοι τρόποι. Επίσης μην ξεχνάς πως ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και αντιδρά και διαφορετικά σε κάποια προσέγγιση, πόσο μάλλον και οι κοπέλες που θέλουν αρκετό χρόνο για να γνωρίσουν τον άλλον και να τον εμπιστευτούν. (Όσο για την τελευταία πρόταση, ήταν εντελώς άκομψη και καλό είναι να μην τα λες και έξω αυτά. Δεν κολακεύονται οι κοπέλες από κάτι τέτοια να ξέρεις.)

----------


## Kostas_14

> Και κατι αλλο μην κολλας σε λεπτομερειες αν λεει το αγορι σου τι κωλ... ειναι αυτη, μπορει να μη σ αρεσει αλλα δειχνει οτι σε θαυμαζει. Ειναι λεπτομερεια αυτο μπορει να ειναι καλο παιδι και να του αρεσει το σωμα σου, δεν παει να πει απαραιτητα οτι ειναι καφρος!! Στο λεω γιατι μπορει να απορριψεις ατομα που μπορει να αξιζουν επειδη μπορει να σου πουν κατι τετοιο. Προτιμας καποιον με κομπλεξ η ναρκισσο; Απαπα μακρυα


Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να απορρίπτει και η Μίλιβα έχει κάποια στάνταρ στο μυαλό της για τους άντρες ηλικιακά μιλώντας. Το αν αξίζει κάποιος ή δεν αξίζει είναι μια μεγάλη κουβέντα, το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε εύκολα συμπεράσματα με το "καλησπέρα". Το οποίο είναι και το μεγαλύτερο σφάλμα των γυναικών αυτό. Να προδικάζουν δηλαδή έναν άνθρωπο, ανάλογα με τις κινήσεις και την συμπεριφορά που δείχνει στα πρώτα 10 λεπτά της γνωριμίας τους. 

Πχ. εμένα με έλεγαν σχεδόν πάντα ότι είμαι καλό παιδί κλπ. αλλά (και συνέχιζαν με κάποια ελάττωμα που είδαν εκείνες). Άλλες κοπέλες το "ελάττωμα" που βρίσκουν σε έναν άντρα, μπορεί να το βλέπουν ως χαριτωμένο κλπ. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και με διαφορετικά γούστα. Όπως δεν μπορεί η Μίλιβα να αρέσει σε όλους τους άντρες ή εγώ σε όλες τις κοπέλες. Δεν ταιριάζουμε όλοι με όλους δηλαδή.

----------


## λουλούδι

Ναι συμφωνω απολυτα αλλα δεν μου αρεσε ο τροπος σας απεναντι στη Μιλιβα. Την μειωσατε παρα πολυ, δεν ξερω αν το εκανες και εσυ λιγο αλλα οι αλλοι σιγουρα. Μαθετε να σεβεστε το αλλο φυλο και ποσο μαλλον μια νεα κοπελα που δεν εχει εμπειρια στη ζωη.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ναι συμφωνω απολυτα αλλα δεν μου αρεσε ο τροπος σας απεναντι στη Μιλιβα. Την μειωσατε παρα πολυ, δεν ξερω αν το εκανες και εσυ λιγο αλλα οι αλλοι σιγουρα. Μαθετε να σεβεστε το αλλο φυλο και ποσο μαλλον μια νεα κοπελα που δεν εχει εμπειρια στη ζωη.


Διάβασε τι έχω γράψει, πριν πεις κάτι για εμένα. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρη, τότε καλύτερα να μην τσουβαλιάζεις...

----------


## GoldenM

> *Μιλιβα οπως βλεπεις τα περισσοτερα σκουπιδια* ειναι κοιτα να βρεις εναν καλο που να μη θεωρει οτι ειναι ανωτερος-κατωτερος ολων να ειναι σωστος και αξιος *οι υπολοιποι να πανε να γαμηθουν μονο αυτο ξερουν να κανουν.*


Καλή μου φίλη,

Αν άνθρωποι που έχουν διαφορετική άποψη από σένα είναι κατά την άποψη σου σκουπίδια, τότε προφανώς δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να γίνεται διάλογος εδώ μέσα.
Είμαι από αυτούς που επιχείρησε να εκφράσει την άποψη του στην Μιλίβα πολύ διεξοδικά. Αν αυτό με κατατάσσει στην κατηγορία "σκουπίδια" με βάση το δικό σου μοντέλο αξιολόγησης, τότε σε παρακαλώ να καταθέσεις και τα διαπιστευτήρια σου ως ειδική στην αξιολόγηση και στην δημιουργία του ψυχογραφήματος κάθε ανθρώπου.
Για την ευχή σου οι υπόλοιποι να πάμε να... Δεν θα σχολιάσω κάτι. 




> *Μιλιβα βρες εναν που να εχει πληγωθει απο σχεσεις αυτοι που πληγωνονται τουλαχιστον εχουν καρδια και μην ξενερωνεις με τη μετρια εμφανιση αυτα ειναι τα λαθη των γυναικων και πεφτουν σε μαλακες μετα.* *Καλυτερα ενας πληγωμενος μετριος με καρδια* παρα ενας καφρος ωραιος και καλα, τωρα ψευτομαγκας. Ωραιος ειναι αυτος που εχει ωραια ψυχη, λαμπει Μιλιβα μου. Παντως παλια ελεγα να βρω εναν κουκλο γιατι νομιζα ολοι μαλακες ηταν, αλλα υπαρχουν και καλα παιδια! Οχι τελειοι εχουν και αυτοι τα ελαττωματα τους, απλα να μην ειναι αχαριστοι να τους δωσεις την ψυχη σου και να παρεις να μην πω τι. Αλλα μολις ειδα οτι υπαρχουν καλα παιδια φυσικα εριξα τα στανταρ μου στην εμφανιση και βρηκα τον καλυτερο ανθρωπο που θα μπορουσε να μου τυχει χωρις να ειναι ασχημος, απλα κι εγω κοιταω πλεον το μεσα πιο πολυ και οχι το εξω. Αυτα, φιλικα


Οφείλω εδώ να καταθέσω την άποψη μου. Άνθρωποι που έχουν πληγωθεί από προηγούμενες σχέσεις, αν δεν το έχουν δουλέψει με κάποιο τρόπο ώστε να το ξεπεράσουν, καταλήγουν συμπλεγματικοί και με πολλά κόμπλεξ στις επόμενες σχέσεις τους.
Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι η ψυχοσυναισθηματική ισορροπία είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό συστατικό σε μια σχέση. Ένας πληγωμένος άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να είναι ακέραιος και δοτικός σύντροφος. Θα βγάζει καθημερινά όλα τα συμπλέγματα και τον ψυχικό φόρτο που τον ταλαιπωρεί, εξαιτίας των προηγούμενων τραυματικών σχέσεων.
Η άποψη μου είναι να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε ισσοροπημένους συντρόφους. Όχι πληγωμένους. Αυτό είναι και το μήνυμα μου προς την Μιλίβα.




> Ναι συμφωνω απολυτα αλλα δεν μου αρεσε ο τροπος σας απεναντι στη Μιλιβα. *Την μειωσατε παρα πολυ, δεν ξερω αν το εκανες και εσυ λιγο αλλα οι αλλοι σιγουρα. Μαθετε να σεβεστε το αλλο φυλο και ποσο μαλλον μια νεα κοπελα που δεν εχει εμπειρια στη ζωη.*


Μάλιστα.
Δεν σου άρεσε ο τρόπος μας. Η Μιλίβα ουδέποτε εξέφρασε κάποια ενόχληση. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Το να εκφράζεις μια αντρική άποψη αποτελεί προσβολή; Απέναντι σε ποιον; Εγώ ίσα ίσα διαπίστωσα πως και γυναίκες (όπως η Remedy - η οποία είναι αξιόλογη σε κάθε της μήνυμα) συμφώνησαν σε πολλές θέσεις που εξέφρασαν άντρες μέλη, αλλά και εγώ ο ίδιος.
Αν μπήκαμε στην διαδικασία να συμμετέχουμε στην συζήτηση, καταθέτοντας επιχειρήματα και απόψεις (με τις οποίες φυσικά και έχεις το δικαίωμα να διαφωνείς), το κάναμε επειδή αγαπάμε και σεβόμαστε το άλλο φύλο.
Λατρεύω τις Γυναίκες!!! 
Έχω κερδίσει πολλά από αυτές. Και ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο είμαι πάντα ειλικρινής και έντιμος απέναντι τους. Δεν κρύβω τις προσδοκίες μου και τις ανάγκες μου από αυτές. Ποτέ!!! 
Νομίζω ότι η Μιλίβα μόνο κέρδισε από τον διάλογο που αναπτύξαμε συλλογικά εδώ. Είναι νεαρή με μικρή εμπειρία στην ζωή, αλλά είναι οξυδερκής. Αν κάποιος την είχε προσβάλλει, θεωρώ ότι θα του είχε απαντήσει όπως πρέπει, βάζοντας τον μια και καλή στην θέση του.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ
GoldenM

----------


## GoldenM

> Συμφωνω με Νεφελη. Ρε αγορια, αντι να κρινετε με βαση τα κομπλεξ σας, δεν κοιτατε να βελτιωθειτε λιγο; Το εχετε παραχεσει σε αυτο το θεμα. Ολο τους εξυπνους κανετε για να κρυψετε βαθυτερα κομπλεξ και ναρκισσισμους. Ο γιωργος35 ειναι λιγο η εξαιρεση οι υπολοιποι κοιταξτε να βελτιωθειτε και λιγο γιατι λυπαμαι τη γυναικα που θα ειναι διπλα σας θα ειναι πολυ δυστυχισμενη.


Να βελτιωθούμε επειδή μπορεί να εκφράζουμε απόψεις με τις οποίες διαφωνείς; 
Και αλήθεια κατά τη γνώμη σου, τι θα έκανε μια γυναίκα ευτυχισμένη; Ένας σύντροφος απόλυτα υπάκουος στις επιθυμίες και τα θέλω τις γυναίκας, χωρίς δική του βούληση και προσωπικότητα; 
Εγώ δεν μπορώ να γίνω έτσι. Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## λουλούδι

GoldenM διαβασε απλα τα σχολια που κανατε σε ενα νεο κοριτσι, ειπατε οτι εχει κομπλεξ ανωτεροτητας και κατωτεροτητας, ειπατε οτι δεν μετραει η εμφανιση, την βγαλατε ακυρη γενικως ενω απλα δεν μπορει να βρει αγορι γιατι ισως οι αλλοι εχουν λαθος. Ειπατε επισης οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να κανει σεξ στα πρωτα ραντεβου αλλιως εσεις θα φευγατε........εμενα αυτα ως κοπελα μου ακουγονται πολυ παραλογα και πολυ ποταπα να το πω ετσι.......Δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου........και η Μιλιβα τα ιδια σας ειπε αλλα την απορριψατε 100 φορες.....αν ειναι να μπαινουμε εδω μεσα να χαλιομαστε καλυτερα να μη μπαινουμε καθολου μπαινουμε για να παρουμε μια βοηθεια οχι για να μας κανουν κριτικη......ουτε ειναι σωστο να λες σε μια κοπελα η γαμαω απο τα πρωτα ραντεβου η φευγω, δεν εισαι προτυπο εσυ........Και τελος κοιταξτε λιγο και τους εαυτους σας δεν ειστε τελειοι εσεις εγω βλεπω πολλες ατελειες.............Δεν ειμαι καλη στα λογια δεν χρησιμοποιω το λογο οπως εσεις ομως με λιγα και απλα λογια πιστευω οτι λεω την ουσια. Αυτα.

----------


## λουλούδι

Και οσο για τους πληγωμενους δεν ισχυει αυτο καθολου στην πραξη, οσοι ειναι πληγωμενοι πραγματικα ξερουν να αγαπανε, μπορει να μη φερονται τελεια ομως αγαπανε και ερωτευονται, ενω αυτοι που δεν εχουν πληγωθει δεν ξερουν τι θα πει αγαπη και αδιαφορουν η ειναι αχαριστοι οπως ειπα.

----------


## GoldenM

> GoldenM διαβασε απλα τα σχολια που κανατε σε ενα νεο κοριτσι, ειπατε οτι εχει κομπλεξ ανωτεροτητας και κατωτεροτητας, ειπατε οτι δεν μετραει η εμφανιση, την βγαλατε ακυρη γενικως ενω απλα δεν μπορει να βρει αγορι γιατι ισως οι αλλοι εχουν λαθος. Ειπατε επισης οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να κανει σεξ στα πρωτα ραντεβου αλλιως εσεις θα φευγατε........εμενα αυτα ως κοπελα μου ακουγονται πολυ παραλογα και πολυ ποταπα να το πω ετσι.......Δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου........και η Μιλιβα τα ιδια σας ειπε αλλα την απορριψατε 100 φορες.....αν ειναι να μπαινουμε εδω μεσα να χαλιομαστε καλυτερα να μη μπαινουμε καθολου μπαινουμε για να παρουμε μια βοηθεια οχι για να μας κανουν κριτικη......ουτε ειναι σωστο να λες σε μια κοπελα η γαμαω απο τα πρωτα ραντεβου η φευγω, δεν εισαι προτυπο εσυ........Και τελος κοιταξτε λιγο και τους εαυτους σας δεν ειστε τελειοι εσεις εγω βλεπω πολλες ατελειες.............Δεν ειμαι καλη στα λογια δεν χρησιμοποιω το λογο οπως εσεις ομως με λιγα και απλα λογια πιστευω οτι λεω την ουσια. Αυτα.


Αν διαβάζεις αποσπασματικά τα μηνύματα που δημοσιεύτηκαν εδώ από εμένα και άλλα μέλη, προφανώς θα καταλήξεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι επιτεθήκαμε την Μιλίβα. Αντίθετα ακούστηκαν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες και τολμώ να πω εποικοδομητικές απόψεις.
Ποτέ δεν είπα σε καμία γυναίκα μου δίνεις σεξ η φεύγω. Όταν η σχέση όμως δεν εξελίσσεται ως σχέση (δηλαδή δεν αναπτύσσεται ερωτική οικειότητα), τότε ναι αποχωρώ. Είμαι ενήλικος και όπως δίνω πράγματα θέλω να λαμβάνω επίσης.
Ποτέ δεν κατέταξα τον εαυτό μου ως πρότυπο για κανέναν. Την γνώμη μου εξέφρασα με πολύ σεβασμό και με πολύ προσεκτικό λόγο, ώστε να μην προσβάλλω κανέναν.
Εσύ με χαρακτηρίζεις ποταπό και παράλογο. Με προτρέπεις μάλιστα να κοιτάξω και λίγο τον εαυτό μου. 
Δηλαδή όταν διαφωνούμε με κάποιον αρχίζουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τις επιθέσεις;

----------


## Miliva21

> Σου χει κολλησει το ''ειμαι εμφανίσιμη,ομορφη'' υπαρχει καποιος λογος που το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχεια?


Ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή σου στο θέμα μου...

Το εμφάνισιμη το λέω επδ έστω και στερεοτυπικά ..οι άντρες τεινετε να βλέπετε αρκετά την εμφάνιση μιας γυναικας....

Επιπλέον το αναφέρω για να προλαβω οποιαδήποτε απλοικη απάντηση του στυλ "Δεν θα είσαι αρκετά εμφάνισιμη" ...

Ή γιατί μπορεί να βγάλετε κάποια συμπεράσματα από αυτό...πχ...αν είσαι εμφάνισιμη μπορεί αυτό να αγχώνει ορισμένους άντρες...(υπάρχουν αρκετοί που δεν θέλουν η σύντροφός τους να είναι όμορφη κ ελκυστική γτ τους προκαλεί ανασφάλεια αυτό.....είτε γτ θέλουν να υπερέχουν είτε επδ μπορεί να κάνουν συνειρμούς ότι ομορφη=ελκυστικη=απιστη

Και αυτό δεν γντ απαραιτητα συνειδητά ....Ίσως κ ασυνείδητα κοιτατε και "θαυμάζετε" το ωραίο αλλά γ κάποιους λόγους προτιμάται και πιο απλοικες κοπέλες σε εμφάνιση ....

Εγώ δεν ξέρω.....ιδέες κατεβάζω....εσείς είστε οι άντρες εδώ μέσα ..Κ είστε πολλοί ....

Ή να μου πείτε ότι..ρε κοπελιά ξέρεις εμείς τις πιο εμφανισημες τις προτιμάμε για ένα πήδημα μόνο..υπάρχει κ αυτό...εννοω υπάρχει κ επιστημονική εξηγηση γ το αν γντ

Το είπα δύο φορές ώστε να το βλέπουν κ οι καινούριοι που έρχονται κ βαριούνται να διαβάσουν αυτή τη τεράστια συζητηση γ να τους βοηθήσω στην απάντηση τους...

Φυσικά κ γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες όπως χημεία, χαρακτήρας, εγγυτητα κτλ κτλ 

Όλοι όμως για να φτάσουν μέχρι εκεί πρέπει να δουν κάτι και να κρίνουν αν θα προσεγγίσουν η οχι...εκεί παίζει κ η εμφάνιση τεσπα
Ελπίζω να έλυσα την απορία σου...
Όταν τελειώσω τη σχολή μου και ψάχνω για δουλειά θα την έχω γενικά στα υπόψη

----------


## Miliva21

> Αν διαβάζεις αποσπασματικά τα μηνύματα που δημοσιεύτηκαν εδώ από εμένα και άλλα μέλη, προφανώς θα καταλήξεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι επιτεθήκαμε την Μιλίβα. Αντίθετα ακούστηκαν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες και τολμώ να πω εποικοδομητικές απόψεις.
> Ποτέ δεν είπα σε καμία γυναίκα μου δίνεις σεξ η φεύγω. Όταν η σχέση όμως δεν εξελίσσεται ως σχέση (δηλαδή δεν αναπτύσσεται ερωτική οικειότητα), τότε ναι αποχωρώ. Είμαι ενήλικος και όπως δίνω πράγματα θέλω να λαμβάνω επίσης.
> Ποτέ δεν κατέταξα τον εαυτό μου ως πρότυπο για κανέναν. Την γνώμη μου εξέφρασα με πολύ σεβασμό και με πολύ προσεκτικό λόγο, ώστε να μην προσβάλλω κανέναν.
> Εσύ με χαρακτηρίζεις ποταπό και παράλογο. Με προτρέπεις μάλιστα να κοιτάξω και λίγο τον εαυτό μου. 
> Δηλαδή όταν διαφωνούμε με κάποιον αρχίζουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τις επιθέσεις;


Παιδιά παρακαλώ μην πλατιαζετε ήδη το έχουμε ψιλοχεσει το θέμα .....παρακαλώ πολύ 
Αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε και να πείτε κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα ευχαρίστως Αλλά μην αρχίσετε τώρα τα μεταξύ σας άσχετα κ τις κατηγορίες 

Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GoldenM

> Και οσο για τους πληγωμενους δεν ισχυει αυτο καθολου στην πραξη, οσοι ειναι πληγωμενοι πραγματικα ξερουν να αγαπανε, μπορει να μη φερονται τελεια ομως αγαπανε και ερωτευονται, ενω αυτοι που δεν εχουν πληγωθει δεν ξερουν τι θα πει αγαπη και αδιαφορουν η ειναι αχαριστοι οπως ειπα.


Συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ μαζί σου. Ένας άνθρωπος πληγωμένος, με ψυχικό φόρτο δεν μπορεί να συνεισφέρει και να είναι λειτουργικός σε μια σχέση. Αντίθετα υποφέρει και ο ίδιος αλλά και ο/η σύντροφός του.

Θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου αν έλεγες στην Μιλίβα να κοιτάξει να επιλέξει ώριμο συναισθηματικά σύντροφο. Έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρει τι θέλει και έχει αποκρυσταλλωμένη άποψη και στιβαρή προσωπικότητα. Ένας τέτοιος άνθρωπος είναι ευλογία πραγματική να σου τύχει ως ερωτικός σύντροφος.

Παρά ταύτα, σέβομαι το δικαίωμα σου να εκφράσεις την άποψη σου. Παράλληλα όμως υποστηρίζω και την δική μου θέση.

Να περνάς όμορφα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Ρεμεντυ το προβλημα ειναι στην αντιληψη. Δεν εχει την ικανοτητα η Μιλιβα να ξεχωριζει τους καλους η τους κακους οπως πολλοι αλλωστε γιατι δεν τα εχει βρει με τον εαυτο της η απλα δεν της εχει τυχει ενας καλος ακομη που να τον εχει γνωρισει καλα, that's all, καλοι υπαρχουν αλλα ειναι δυσευρετοι. Κατα τ' αλλα μια χαρα κοπελα ειναι.


Δεν νμζ ότι έχω θέμα αντίληψης τέτοιο....Φυσικά και μπορει να πέσω έξω για ανθρώπους π δεν ξέρω κ είναι λογικό Αλλά εσύ το πας πολύ με τη λογική...

Εγώ μιλάω για συναίσθημα..
Και για συναίσθημα από τη δική μυ πλευρά π δεν έχει βγει γ κανέναν μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλιβα βρες εναν που να εχει πληγωθει απο σχεσεις αυτοι που πληγωνονται τουλαχιστον εχουν καρδια και μην ξενερωνεις με τη μετρια εμφανιση αυτα ειναι τα λαθη των γυναικων και πεφτουν σε μαλακες μετα. Καλυτερα ενας πληγωμενος μετριος με καρδια παρα ενας καφρος ωραιος και καλα, τωρα ψευτομαγκας. Ωραιος ειναι αυτος που εχει ωραια ψυχη, λαμπει Μιλιβα μου. Παντως παλια ελεγα να βρω εναν κουκλο γιατι νομιζα ολοι μαλακες ηταν, αλλα υπαρχουν και καλα παιδια! Οχι τελειοι εχουν και αυτοι τα ελαττωματα τους, απλα να μην ειναι αχαριστοι να τους δωσεις την ψυχη σου και να παρεις να μην πω τι. Αλλα μολις ειδα οτι υπαρχουν καλα παιδια φυσικα εριξα τα στανταρ μου στην εμφανιση και βρηκα τον καλυτερο ανθρωπο που θα μπορουσε να μου τυχει χωρις να ειναι ασχημος, απλα κι εγω κοιταω πλεον το μεσα πιο πολυ και οχι το εξω. Αυτα, φιλικα


Δεν ψάχνω για μοντέλο αν με Ρωτάς προσωπικά...

Θα διαφωνήσω λίγο σε αυτά που λες στην αρχή ότι ο πληγωμένος άξιζει 
Γτ θεωρώ ότι δεν ισχύει πάντα...Ο πληγωμένος μπορεί να έχει πιο μεγάλες πιθανότητες να φερθεί σε μια σχέση σαν "κάφρος" γτ δεν θέλει να βρεθεί στην ίδια θέση ή το άλλο ακρο να κλειστεί στον εαυτό του και να μείνε μόνος....

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!!!

----------


## GoldenM

> Παιδιά παρακαλώ μην πλατιαζετε ήδη το έχουμε ψιλοχεσει το θέμα .....παρακαλώ πολύ 
> Αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε και να πείτε κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα ευχαρίστως Αλλά μην αρχίσετε τώρα τα μεταξύ σας άσχετα κ τις κατηγορίες 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J330F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ΟΚ Μιλιβάκι.

Δεν θα ξανά απαντήσω. Θεωρώ όμως άδικο, ενώ νομίζω ότι η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία εκφράσαμε την άποψη μας όμορφα και με καλή προαίρεση, να πρέπει να αφήσω χωρίς σχολιασμό δημοσιεύσεις που με χαρακτήρισαν ως άνθρωπο με θέματα για τα οποία η σύντροφος θα υποφέρει κλπ.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να απορρίπτει και η Μίλιβα έχει κάποια στάνταρ στο μυαλό της για τους άντρες ηλικιακά μιλώντας. Το αν αξίζει κάποιος ή δεν αξίζει είναι μια μεγάλη κουβέντα, το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε εύκολα συμπεράσματα με το "καλησπέρα". Το οποίο είναι και το μεγαλύτερο σφάλμα των γυναικών αυτό. Να προδικάζουν δηλαδή έναν άνθρωπο, ανάλογα με τις κινήσεις και την συμπεριφορά που δείχνει στα πρώτα 10 λεπτά της γνωριμίας τους. 
> 
> Πχ. εμένα με έλεγαν σχεδόν πάντα ότι είμαι καλό παιδί κλπ. αλλά (και συνέχιζαν με κάποια ελάττωμα που είδαν εκείνες). Άλλες κοπέλες το "ελάττωμα" που βρίσκουν σε έναν άντρα, μπορεί να το βλέπουν ως χαριτωμένο κλπ. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και με διαφορετικά γούστα. Όπως δεν μπορεί η Μίλιβα να αρέσει σε όλους τους άντρες ή εγώ σε όλες τις κοπέλες. Δεν ταιριάζουμε όλοι με όλους δηλαδή.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτο που λες...
Τα ελαττώματα π βλέπει ο ένας σε κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να δείχνουν προτερήματα είναι πολύ υποκειμενικο

----------


## Miliva21

> Ναι συμφωνω απολυτα αλλα δεν μου αρεσε ο τροπος σας απεναντι στη Μιλιβα. Την μειωσατε παρα πολυ, δεν ξερω αν το εκανες και εσυ λιγο αλλα οι αλλοι σιγουρα. Μαθετε να σεβεστε το αλλο φυλο και ποσο μαλλον μια νεα κοπελα που δεν εχει εμπειρια στη ζωη.


Δεν πειράζει αν με "μείωσαν" "ειρωνευτηκαν"...βασικά δεν το πήρα έτσι.. παίρνω καλοπροαίρετα κάθε κριτική γτ θεωρώ πως γ αυτό είμαστε δω γ να λέμε τα καλά και τα κακα και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να βγάλουμε κανένα κόμπλεξ εδώ που είναι ένα φόρουμ βοηθειας 
Οπότε εγώ κοιτάζω την ουσία των σχολιων κ τα υπόλοιπα τα παραβλέπω

----------


## Miliva21

> ΟΚ Μιλιβάκι.
> 
> Δεν θα ξανά απαντήσω. Θεωρώ όμως άδικο, ενώ νομίζω ότι η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία εκφράσαμε την άποψη μας όμορφα και με καλή προαίρεση, να πρέπει να αφήσω χωρίς σχολιασμό δημοσιεύσεις που με χαρακτήρισαν ως άνθρωπο με θέματα για τα οποία η σύντροφος θα υποφέρει κλπ.....


Δεν το είπα αποκλειστικά σε σένα αυτό..
το έγραψα για ολους.......για να μην παρεξηγηθω ...έκανα παράθεση για να μη συνεχιστεί αυτό το θέμα με το λουλούδι γτ δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ...

Φυσικά και θέλω την άποψη σου και τη συμμετοχή σου όπως και των υπολοίπων στο θέμα μου κ σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο θέμα 
Γτ ο καθένας συνεισφέρει με τον τρόπο του

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλή μου φίλη,
> 
> Αν άνθρωποι που έχουν διαφορετική άποψη από σένα είναι κατά την άποψη σου σκουπίδια, τότε προφανώς δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να γίνεται διάλογος εδώ μέσα.
> Είμαι από αυτούς που επιχείρησε να εκφράσει την άποψη του στην Μιλίβα πολύ διεξοδικά. Αν αυτό με κατατάσσει στην κατηγορία "σκουπίδια" με βάση το δικό σου μοντέλο αξιολόγησης, τότε σε παρακαλώ να καταθέσεις και τα διαπιστευτήρια σου ως ειδική στην αξιολόγηση και στην δημιουργία του ψυχογραφήματος κάθε ανθρώπου.
> Για την ευχή σου οι υπόλοιποι να πάμε να... Δεν θα σχολιάσω κάτι. 
> 
> 
> 
> Οφείλω εδώ να καταθέσω την άποψη μου. Άνθρωποι που έχουν πληγωθεί από προηγούμενες σχέσεις, αν δεν το έχουν δουλέψει με κάποιο τρόπο ώστε να το ξεπεράσουν, καταλήγουν συμπλεγματικοί και με πολλά κόμπλεξ στις επόμενες σχέσεις τους.
> ...


Συμφωνώ σε ότι είπες για μένα 
Όπως είπες δεν καταλάβα κάποια προσβολή από κανέναν σας... φυσικα και εχω παρει απο ολες τις αποψεις 

Ε εντάξει κ κάποιες αστοχίες είναι δεκτές γτ δεν γνωριζόμαστε..Κ επίσης είμαστε σε γραπτό λόγο

----------


## Miliva21

> Αν διαβάζεις αποσπασματικά τα μηνύματα που δημοσιεύτηκαν εδώ από εμένα και άλλα μέλη, προφανώς θα καταλήξεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι επιτεθήκαμε την Μιλίβα. Αντίθετα ακούστηκαν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες και τολμώ να πω εποικοδομητικές απόψεις.
> Ποτέ δεν είπα σε καμία γυναίκα μου δίνεις σεξ η φεύγω. Όταν η σχέση όμως δεν εξελίσσεται ως σχέση (δηλαδή δεν αναπτύσσεται ερωτική οικειότητα), τότε ναι αποχωρώ. Είμαι ενήλικος και όπως δίνω πράγματα θέλω να λαμβάνω επίσης.
> Ποτέ δεν κατέταξα τον εαυτό μου ως πρότυπο για κανέναν. Την γνώμη μου εξέφρασα με πολύ σεβασμό και με πολύ προσεκτικό λόγο, ώστε να μην προσβάλλω κανέναν.
> Εσύ με χαρακτηρίζεις ποταπό και παράλογο. Με προτρέπεις μάλιστα να κοιτάξω και λίγο τον εαυτό μου. 
> Δηλαδή όταν διαφωνούμε με κάποιον αρχίζουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τις επιθέσεις;


Ρε κορίτσια λουλούδι συγκεκριμένα...Δεν με μείωσαν τα αγόρια...απλες υποθέσεις έκαναν......Και δεν με ξέρουν κιόλας...προσπαθησαν να το αναλύσουν να δουν τι γντ...που είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό γτ δεν με ξέρουν γ να βγάλουν και σίγουρο συμπέρασμα ..

Μη παρερημενευετε τα λόγια των αντρών και μη χωρίζεστε σε στρατόπεδα...εδώ δεν είμαστε στρατοπεδα άντρες γυναίκες λουλούδι είμαστε γ να πούμε τις απόψεις μας κ ο καθένας θα πει την άποψη του είτε είναι αρεστή είτε όχι είτε ισχύει μόνο γ αυτόν είτε συμφωνούμε είτε οτιδήποτε...

Φιλικά!

----------


## Miliva21

> Συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ μαζί σου. Ένας άνθρωπος πληγωμένος, με ψυχικό φόρτο δεν μπορεί να συνεισφέρει και να είναι λειτουργικός σε μια σχέση. Αντίθετα υποφέρει και ο ίδιος αλλά και ο/η σύντροφός του.
> 
> Θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου αν έλεγες στην Μιλίβα να κοιτάξει να επιλέξει ώριμο συναισθηματικά σύντροφο. Έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρει τι θέλει και έχει αποκρυσταλλωμένη άποψη και στιβαρή προσωπικότητα. Ένας τέτοιος άνθρωπος είναι ευλογία πραγματική να σου τύχει ως ερωτικός σύντροφος.
> 
> Παρά ταύτα, σέβομαι το δικαίωμα σου να εκφράσεις την άποψη σου. Παράλληλα όμως υποστηρίζω και την δική μου θέση.
> 
> Να περνάς όμορφα.


Είναι κοντά αρκετά σε αυτό π έγραψα και σκέφτομαι 
Παρόλα αυτά ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους και το λουλουδι για την συμμετοχή κ την άποψη σας

----------


## Miliva21

Κοίτα να δεις που σαν τρόπο σκέψης τουλάχιστον από εδώ μέσα τείνω να συμφωνώ με τους περισσότερους άντρες που έγραψαν παρά με τη πλειοψηφία απο τις γυναικες που συμμετειχαν...Και πάλι κορίτσια σας ευχαριστώ κ μη με παρεξηγήσετε κάθε άποψη είναι πολυτιμη....

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ιδιοι ειμαστε. Και ο αντρας και η γυναικα θελει καποιον να του αρεσει να περναει χρονο μαζι του και να του αρεσει να κανει σεξ μαζι του. 
Θελω να κανω σεξ μαζι σου και θελεις να κανεις σεξ μαζι μου. Μ αρεσει να περνάω χρονο μαζι σου και σ αρεσει να περνας χρονο μαζι μου.
Δεν ανταλλάζω το σεξ με τον χρονο, το ταξιδάκι, το δώρο κτλ και ουτε το αντίστροφο.
Εχουν χαλασει πολλες σχεσεις που ενω η σεξουαλικη και συντροφική έλξη ηταν αμοιβαία, τι πιο όμορφο, να μπαινουν σφήνα οι ανασφάλειες και οι αμφιβολίες και απο τους δυο μαζι και να γινεται ενα χαος. 
Δεν μπορω προσωπικα να το πω πιο απλα. 
Ομως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο καποιος να παραμερίσει τις ανασφάλειες και τις φοβιες του, οι οποίες πυροδοτούνται οταν ερωτευθεί και οσο πιο πολλες και έντονες ανασφάλειες εχει τοσο πιο έντονα θα ερωτευθεί, δηλαδη θα εξιδανικεύσει τον αλλο σε χρονο dt ελπίζοντας πως ειναι αυτο που παντα περιμενε το οποιο θα του καλμάρει αυτες τις φοβιες και ανασφάλειες, και μετα.... το χαος

----------


## Miliva21

Δεν είπα ότι αντικαθιστούμε το σεξ ..Η οτιδήποτε ....αυτό που είπα και τελικά δεν καταλάβα και ξεκάθαρα ...ήταν εάν θα δίνατε εσείς οι άντρες τον χρόνο να εξελιχθεί μια γνωριμία....Κατά μέσο όρο τρεις με τέσσερις βδομάδες...ή αν θα σας φαινόταν αδιανόητο ...

Γιατί αν τλκ μου πείτε ότι ξέρεις κάτι δεν γουσταρω να επενδύω και φοβάμαι οτι η άλλη θα μου τη κάνει στο τέλος και θα χάσω και το σεξ.. Και.. .το χρόνο μου και γ αυτό θα δώσω ευκαιρία ένα ραντεβού ...Κ στο επομενο θέλω να πέσει...

Εεε θα σας απαντήσω πολύ γλυκά ευχαριστώ πολύ......Και μη πω και τίποτα άλλο.....Και θα κάτσω με το σκύλο μου και δεν θα στεναχωριεμαι και καθόλου

----------


## Miliva21

> Ιδιοι ειμαστε. Και ο αντρας και η γυναικα θελει καποιον να του αρεσει να περναει χρονο μαζι του και να του αρεσει να κανει σεξ μαζι του. 
> Θελω να κανω σεξ μαζι σου και θελεις να κανεις σεξ μαζι μου. Μ αρεσει να περνάω χρονο μαζι σου και σ αρεσει να περνας χρονο μαζι μου.
> Δεν ανταλλάζω το σεξ με τον χρονο, το ταξιδάκι, το δώρο κτλ και ουτε το αντίστροφο.
> Εχουν χαλασει πολλες σχεσεις που ενω η σεξουαλικη και συντροφική έλξη ηταν αμοιβαία, τι πιο όμορφο, να μπαινουν σφήνα οι ανασφάλειες και οι αμφιβολίες και απο τους δυο μαζι και να γινεται ενα χαος. 
> Δεν μπορω προσωπικα να το πω πιο απλα. 
> Ομως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο καποιος να παραμερίσει τις ανασφάλειες και τις φοβιες του, οι οποίες πυροδοτούνται οταν ερωτευθεί και οσο πιο πολλες και έντονες ανασφάλειες εχει τοσο πιο έντονα θα ερωτευθεί, δηλαδη θα εξιδανικεύσει τον αλλο σε χρονο dt ελπίζοντας πως ειναι αυτο που παντα περιμενε το οποιο θα του καλμάρει αυτες τις φοβιες και ανασφάλειες, και μετα.... το χαος


Σοφο το τελευταίο που λες γ τις φοβίες

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Δεν είπα ότι αντικαθιστούμε το σεξ ..Η οτιδήποτε ....αυτό που είπα και τελικά δεν καταλάβα και ξεκάθαρα ...ήταν εάν θα δίνατε εσείς οι άντρες τον χρόνο να εξελιχθεί μια γνωριμία....Κατά μέσο όρο τρεις με τέσσερις βδομάδες...ή αν θα σας φαινόταν αδιανόητο ...
> 
> Γιατί αν τλκ μου πείτε ότι ξέρεις κάτι δεν γουσταρω να επενδύω και φοβάμαι οτι η άλλη θα μου τη κάνει στο τέλος και θα χάσω και το σεξ.. Και.. .το χρόνο μου και γ αυτό θα δώσω ευκαιρία ένα ραντεβού ...Κ στο επομενο θέλω να πέσει...
> 
> Εεε θα σας απαντήσω πολύ γλυκά ευχαριστώ πολύ......Και μη πω και τίποτα άλλο.....Και θα κάτσω με το σκύλο μου και δεν θα στεναχωριεμαι και καθόλου


Μιλιβα θα απαντησω προσωπικα αν και θεωρω οτι το ιδιο συμβαινει με τους περισσότερους αντρες. Κανενα προβλημα οι 3-4 βδομαδες εφοσον δεν συναντιεσται καθε μερα, αλλα εξαρταται και πως το πλασάρει η γυναικα, τι βγαζει στον αντρα. Αλλο να σε γνωρισω καλυτερα να νοιωσω πιο ανετα, αλλο περιμενω πρωτα να δω τι θα κανεις για εμενα για να σου κατσω και να μην νοιωσω φθηνή.
Φανταζομαι αντιλαμβάνεσαι την χαώδη διαφορα αναμεσα στις δυο αυτες γυναικείες προσωπικότητες.

----------


## Miliva21

Πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου είχα βγει με έναν τύπο π τον γνώρισα από κοινή παρέα και μιλούσαμε και είχαμε βγει δύο φορές τη τριτη φορά είχαμε πάει γ μπάνιο παραλια και είχαν γίνει κάποια προκαταρκτικά Αλλά δν προχώρησε δν είχαμε και χώρο κ δεν ήθελα κιόλας το θεωρούσα νωρίς...

Τεσπα αυτός στην αρχή να το παίζει ότι ενδιαφέρεται να με γνωρίσει να το παίζει γλυκουλης..βσκ ενώ σε αντίθεση με άλλους που το έπαιζαν γλυκουληδες κ το καταλαβαινα.. σε αυτόν δεν το κατάλαβα...σιγανό ποταμάκι...

Τεσπα μετά τα προκαταρκτικά μου έδειξε εντελώς διαφορετικό εαυτό και ξενέρωσα τη ζωή μου ...

Ίσως επδ ειχε παράλογη απαίτηση να το κάνουμε έξω κ σε ένα μέρος με κόσμο τριγύρω μας ...που εννοείται ότι δεν γινόταν τεσπα 

Ξενέρωσα τόσο πολύ τη ζωή μου εννοείται ότι δεν ξαναμιλησαμε και δεν με πολυνοιαζει κιόλας γτ το είχα δει πολύ χαλαρά και δεν έκοβα και καμία φλέβα...

Αλλά ξενέρωσα...μετάνιωσα και αυτά τα λίγα που έκανα μαζί του ...Ίσως δεν μ άρεσε τόσο αυτός...

Είναι και δύσκολο ρε γαμώτο να σου αρέσει "σεξουαλικά" κάποιος.. 
Δλδ να σκεφτώ ότι μπορεί να κάνω σεξ με αυτόν και θα μ αρέσει και δεν θα το μετανιώσω ακόμη και αν μόνο αυτό θέλει από μένα ...μόνο μια φορά μου έχει τύχει...


Μήπως σαν γυναίκα δεν μου κάνει κούκου κ δεν μπορώ να πάρω μπροστά;;; μη το κοροιδεψετε εδώ..είναι σοβαρο..Μήπως ειμαι ασεξουαλ ή και γω δεν ξέρω τι;;

----------


## Miliva21

Όχι σόρρυ δεν την αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διαφορά εξήγησε μου λίγο γτ τα βλέπω το ίδιο αυτά τα δύο 
Ή σχεδόν το ίδιο .....
Georgegr

----------


## GoldenM

> Πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου είχα βγει με έναν τύπο π τον γνώρισα από κοινή παρέα και μιλούσαμε και είχαμε βγει δύο φορές τη τριτη φορά είχαμε πάει γ μπάνιο παραλια και είχαν γίνει κάποια προκαταρκτικά Αλλά δν προχώρησε δν είχαμε και χώρο κ δεν ήθελα κιόλας το θεωρούσα νωρίς...
> 
> Τεσπα αυτός στην αρχή να το παίζει ότι ενδιαφέρεται να με γνωρίσει να το παίζει γλυκουλης..βσκ ενώ σε αντίθεση με άλλους που το έπαιζαν γλυκουληδες κ το καταλαβαινα.. σε αυτόν δεν το κατάλαβα...σιγανό ποταμάκι...
> 
> Τεσπα μετά τα προκαταρκτικά μου έδειξε εντελώς διαφορετικό εαυτό και ξενέρωσα τη ζωή μου ...
> 
> Ίσως επδ ειχε παράλογη απαίτηση να το κάνουμε έξω κ σε ένα μέρος με κόσμο τριγύρω μας ...που εννοείται ότι δεν γινόταν τεσπα 
> 
> Ξενέρωσα τόσο πολύ τη ζωή μου εννοείται ότι δεν ξαναμιλησαμε και δεν με πολυνοιαζει κιόλας γτ το είχα δει πολύ χαλαρά και δεν έκοβα και καμία φλέβα...
> ...


Καλή μου,

Οι γυναίκες σεξουαλικά ωριμάζουν αργότερα. Η ερωτική επιθυμία που βιώνει η γυναίκα μετά τα 35 είναι πολύ ποιο έντονη από ότι μια εικοσάχρονη.

Μια χαρά είσαι.

Απλά ξενέρωσες. Άλλο κάνουμε φάση. Άλλο το πάμε για cult ταινία επιπέδου Νίκου Μαστοράκη...

Αν ο τύπος μετά την όλη φάση, σου κρατούσε απλά το χέρι και κοιτώντας σε στα μάτια σου έλεγε πόσο πολύ σε θέλει και ότι επιθυμεί να βρεθεί μαζί σου σε χώρο που θα είναι ποιο κατάλληλος, τότε νομίζω ότι και εσσύ θα το βίωνες αλλιός το όλο θέμα....

----------


## GoldenM

> Όχι σόρρυ δεν την αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διαφορά εξήγησε μου λίγο γτ τα βλέπω το ίδιο αυτά τα δύο 
> Ή σχεδόν το ίδιο .....
> Georgegr


Η διαφορά είναι η παρακάτω.

Άλλο έχω ανάγκη να πάρω το χρόνο μου. Όπου ο άντρας το διακρίνει λίγο ή πολύ.
Άλλο όμως θεωρώ πως ως γυναίκα είμαι τρόπαιο και είναι δικαίωμα μου να κάνω όσα τεστ θέλω στον άλλο, να παίξω με τα νεύρα και την υπομονή του, επιδεικνύοντας άκρως ναρκισσιστική συμπεριφορά - τρέφοντας έναν αέναο εγωισμό.
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση Μιλίβα ο άντρας φεύγει τρέχοντας!!!!!

----------


## Kostas_14

> Πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου είχα βγει με έναν τύπο π τον γνώρισα από κοινή παρέα και μιλούσαμε και είχαμε βγει δύο φορές τη τριτη φορά είχαμε πάει γ μπάνιο παραλια και είχαν γίνει κάποια προκαταρκτικά Αλλά δν προχώρησε δν είχαμε και χώρο κ δεν ήθελα κιόλας το θεωρούσα νωρίς...
> 
> Τεσπα αυτός στην αρχή να το παίζει ότι ενδιαφέρεται να με γνωρίσει να το παίζει γλυκουλης..βσκ ενώ σε αντίθεση με άλλους που το έπαιζαν γλυκουληδες κ το καταλαβαινα.. σε αυτόν δεν το κατάλαβα...σιγανό ποταμάκι...
> 
> Τεσπα μετά τα προκαταρκτικά μου έδειξε εντελώς διαφορετικό εαυτό και ξενέρωσα τη ζωή μου ...
> 
> Ίσως επδ ειχε παράλογη απαίτηση να το κάνουμε έξω κ σε ένα μέρος με κόσμο τριγύρω μας ...που εννοείται ότι δεν γινόταν τεσπα 
> 
> Ξενέρωσα τόσο πολύ τη ζωή μου εννοείται ότι δεν ξαναμιλησαμε και δεν με πολυνοιαζει κιόλας γτ το είχα δει πολύ χαλαρά και δεν έκοβα και καμία φλέβα...
> ...


Είναι κάποιοι που έχουν και διάφορες απαιτήσεις ή διάφορα "φετιχ" να το πω και έτσι. Δεν ήταν δικό σου το πρόβλημα όμως. Βασικά βρε συ Μίλιβα, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι γενικά κατηγορείς πολύ τον εαυτό σου και τον βάζεις σε μια διαδικασία αυτοτιμωρίας, για θέματα άλλων. Γιατί ξαφνικά να σκέφτεσαι πως εσύ είσαι το πρόβλημα και όχι αυτός; Πρόσεξέ το αυτό και για τις επόμενες γνωριμίες σου. Είναι ένα δείγμα κακής αυτοεκτίμησης. Νομίζω πως σε κάποιο ποστ μου, σου είχα ξανά πει, ένα παρόμοιο με την αυτοεκτίμηση και είναι από τα πρώτα που βλέπει κάποιος σε μια κοπέλα. 

Οι περισσότεροι άντρες, όταν βλέπουμε μια τέτοια κοπέλα, με χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, έχουμε ένα πλάνο στο μυαλό μας, είτε θα φύγουμε γιατί θα μας ξενερώσει, χωρίς όμως να κάνουμε κάποια ιδιαίτερη γνωριμία, είτε θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε σχέση μαζί της, για να φαινόμαστε εμείς οι "δυνατοί" της υπόθεσης, κάνοντάς μας τα χατίρια. Ο τύπος αυτός, από τι κατάλαβα από το story της υπόθεσης, ανήκει στην δεύτερη κατηγορία, του τύπου που είναι ο "άντρας χαμαιλέων", αλλάζει την διάθεση και την ψυχοσύνθεση του, ανάλογα την κοπέλα. 

Εκείνος κατάλαβε πως θέλεις έναν άντρα έτσι λίγο πιο ευαίσθητο, εσύ από την άλλη δείχνεις μια γυναίκα με χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση (πλην όμορφη, γιατί παίζει πολύ αυτό με την εξωτερική εμφάνιση), άρα τι καλύτερο να έχεις μια όμορφη κοπέλα και να σου κάνει και τα χατίρια στα διάφορα "φετιχ". Δεν ξέρω τραβηγμένο το σενάριο, αλλά υπάρχουν και αυτοί οι άντρες, που καμουφλάρονται ανάλογα με την διάθεση της κοπέλας.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως και για να μην μακρηγορώ, δεν χρειάζεται να χρεώνεις στον εαυτό σου, θέματα ή σφάλματα άλλων. Επίσης κάτι είπες για σκύλο και επειδή έχω και εγώ, θα σου πω πως είναι ο καλύτερος φίλος (φίλη στην προκειμένη περίπτωση), από όλες τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και νιώθω πολύ τυχερός που έχω μια τέτοια σκυλίτσα.

----------


## giorgos35

Μιλιβα..είναι η εποχή μας έτσι...το σεξ οι άνθρωποι το έχουν ως πρώτη προτεραιότητα...οι πιο πολλοί...
Πες ότι φταίει η τηλεόραση με τη πλύση εγκεφάλου που κάνει..πες το αμερικανια....πάντως έτσι είναι οι εποχή..
Παλιά οι ανθρωποι γνωριζοντουσαν ερωτευοντουσαν και μετά καναν σεξ....
Τώρα κάνουν σεξ μετά γνωρίζονται και μετά ερωτεύονται και αν ερωτευθούν...
Είναι μερικοί άνθρωποι π.χ όπως εσύ που δεν τους εκφράζει αυτή η εποχή και οι πλειοψηφία...ούτε εκείνοι είναι λάθος ούτε εσύ....
Δεν έχεις κανέναν πρόβλημα απολύτως του εναντίον μάλιστα κάνεις αυτό ακριβώς που αισθάνεσαι και σε εκφράζει...
Ειδικά με το θέμα του κούκου καμία σχέση....αν είναι δυνατόν...αφού δεν βρήκες κάποιο αγόρι που να αισθανθείς κάτι λογικό είναι να μην σου βγενει το σεξ ...

----------


## elis

Μιλιβακι οι αντρεσ κανουν τα παντα για τισ γυναικεσ κι οι γυναικεσ για τουσ αντρεσ μην κουραζεσαι και μη παιδευεσαι τοσο απλο ειναι

----------


## Miliva21

> Η διαφορά είναι η παρακάτω.
> 
> Άλλο έχω ανάγκη να πάρω το χρόνο μου. Όπου ο άντρας το διακρίνει λίγο ή πολύ.
> Άλλο όμως θεωρώ πως ως γυναίκα είμαι τρόπαιο και είναι δικαίωμα μου να κάνω όσα τεστ θέλω στον άλλο, να παίξω με τα νεύρα και την υπομονή του, επιδεικνύοντας άκρως ναρκισσιστική συμπεριφορά - τρέφοντας έναν αέναο εγωισμό.
> Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση Μιλίβα ο άντρας φεύγει τρέχοντας!!!!!


Εγώ νομίζα ότι ο george gr εννοούσε πως άλλο μια γυναίκα που θέλει να νιώσει μεγαλύτερη οικειότητα κ άλλο επδ θεωρει ότι αν κάνει νωρίς σεξ θα νιώσει φθηνή.....

Που το συσχέτισα λίγο με ενδεχόμενα ταμπού π μπορεί να έχει κάποια γυναίκα...
Και αυτό κολλάει δλδ το να νιώσω πχ άνεση κ να περιμένω λίγο...έχει να κάνει και με το ενδεχόμενο ότι δεν ειμαι τόσο απελευθερωμένη σεξουαλικά για να ενδωσω με τη μια.. πχ...αυτό εννοώ...

----------


## Miliva21

> Είναι κάποιοι που έχουν και διάφορες απαιτήσεις ή διάφορα "φετιχ" να το πω και έτσι. Δεν ήταν δικό σου το πρόβλημα όμως. Βασικά βρε συ Μίλιβα, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι γενικά κατηγορείς πολύ τον εαυτό σου και τον βάζεις σε μια διαδικασία αυτοτιμωρίας, για θέματα άλλων. Γιατί ξαφνικά να σκέφτεσαι πως εσύ είσαι το πρόβλημα και όχι αυτός; Πρόσεξέ το αυτό και για τις επόμενες γνωριμίες σου. Είναι ένα δείγμα κακής αυτοεκτίμησης. Νομίζω πως σε κάποιο ποστ μου, σου είχα ξανά πει, ένα παρόμοιο με την αυτοεκτίμηση και είναι από τα πρώτα που βλέπει κάποιος σε μια κοπέλα. 
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι άντρες, όταν βλέπουμε μια τέτοια κοπέλα, με χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, έχουμε ένα πλάνο στο μυαλό μας, είτε θα φύγουμε γιατί θα μας ξενερώσει, χωρίς όμως να κάνουμε κάποια ιδιαίτερη γνωριμία, είτε θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε σχέση μαζί της, για να φαινόμαστε εμείς οι "δυνατοί" της υπόθεσης, κάνοντάς μας τα χατίρια. Ο τύπος αυτός, από τι κατάλαβα από το story της υπόθεσης, ανήκει στην δεύτερη κατηγορία, του τύπου που είναι ο "άντρας χαμαιλέων", αλλάζει την διάθεση και την ψυχοσύνθεση του, ανάλογα την κοπέλα. 
> 
> Εκείνος κατάλαβε πως θέλεις έναν άντρα έτσι λίγο πιο ευαίσθητο, εσύ από την άλλη δείχνεις μια γυναίκα με χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση (πλην όμορφη, γιατί παίζει πολύ αυτό με την εξωτερική εμφάνιση), άρα τι καλύτερο να έχεις μια όμορφη κοπέλα και να σου κάνει και τα χατίρια στα διάφορα "φετιχ". Δεν ξέρω τραβηγμένο το σενάριο, αλλά υπάρχουν και αυτοί οι άντρες, που καμουφλάρονται ανάλογα με την διάθεση της κοπέλας.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως και για να μην μακρηγορώ, δεν χρειάζεται να χρεώνεις στον εαυτό σου, θέματα ή σφάλματα άλλων. Επίσης κάτι είπες για σκύλο και επειδή έχω και εγώ, θα σου πω πως είναι ο καλύτερος φίλος (φίλη στην προκειμένη περίπτωση), από όλες τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και νιώθω πολύ τυχερός που έχω μια τέτοια σκυλίτσα.


Δεν είμαι η γεμάτη φουλ αυτοπεποίθηση κοπέλα αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν βγάζω και τέρμα ανασφάλεια ...μια μέση κατάσταση δλδ .....Ναι ο τύπος ήταν χαμαιλέοντας....Ναι δεν ξέρω αν ήταν φετίχ αλλα ένιωσα μια πίεση και με αυτόν ότι θέλει κτ γρήγορο......αυτός βασικά ήταν του στυλ έχω καιρό να παω με κάποια και θέλω πολύ να........
Το είχε αναφέρει ότι είχε μήνες να κάνει κάτι με κάποια.. πολλές φορές αυτά π λέγονται κ στη πλάκα κ ανάλαφρα είναι κ αληθινά...

Όχι δεν έλεγα ότι γ αυτή τη περίπτωση φταίω εγώ όχι....

Εγώ έλεγα μήπως ειμαι ασεξουαλ γενικά η κτ συμβαίνει με μένα...γτ δεν φλερτάρω γ το σεξ κ μόνο.. η δύσκολα βλέπω άντρες γύρω μ σεξουαλικά ...λες και έχω κοιμηθει zzz.... οποτε ειναι και λιγο δυσκολο να μ τύχει γνωριμία γτ η ανάγκη για σεξ σε πιέζει όσο να ναι περισσότερο για να βγεις στη πιάτσα....Αν εγώ είμαι η κοιμισμένη βασίλισσα και απλώς κάθομαι και περιμένω να μου πέσει κάποιος π θα περνάω καλά μαζί του ...που δεν θα με πιέσει κ θα έχει υπομονή....Μέχρι το 2200 κτ θα γίνει....

Όσο γ το περιστατικό π περιέγραψα ήταν η μόνη φορά που μετάνιωσα ..σπάνια μετανιώνω γ κτ που κάνω...έχω κάνει φάση για τη φάση κ ήταν μια χαρά....Αλλά η περίπτωση αυτή ήταν ξενερα...
Δεν είναι ωραίο να παριστάνουν κτ που δεν είναι για να "κάμψουν" τις αντιστάσεις σου 

Και αυτό το κανετε συχνά αγοράκια μου καλά.....

----------


## GoldenM

> Εγώ νομίζα ότι ο george gr εννοούσε πως άλλο μια γυναίκα που θέλει να νιώσει μεγαλύτερη οικειότητα κ άλλο επδ θεωρει ότι αν κάνει νωρίς σεξ θα νιώσει φθηνή.....
> 
> Που το συσχέτισα λίγο με ενδεχόμενα ταμπού π μπορεί να έχει κάποια γυναίκα...
> Και αυτό κολλάει δλδ το να νιώσω πχ άνεση κ να περιμένω λίγο...έχει να κάνει και με το ενδεχόμενο ότι δεν ειμαι τόσο απελευθερωμένη σεξουαλικά για να ενδωσω με τη μια.. πχ...αυτό εννοώ...


Κορίτσι μου καλό,

Αν δεν νοιώθεις έτοιμη μην προχωρήσεις με κανέναν. Στο λέω πολύ ειλικρινά.
Αν όμως είσαι με κάποιον που σου αρέσει πραγματικά, προσπάθησε να αποφύγεις τις "γυναικουλίστικές" (συγγνώμη για την έκφραση) συμπεριφορές. Ο Γιώργος είπε στο μήνυμα του για γυναίκα που περιμένει να δει τι θα κάνει ο άνδρας για να την πείσει, ώστε να μην νοιώσει φτηνή. Το να λαμβάνεις όμως αξία μέσα από το σεξ κάπου είναι στρεβλό. Αν θέλεις να είσαι με κάποιον σημαίνει ότι θέλεις και ερωτική σχέση μαζί του. 
Ο άντρας ουσιαστικά κουράζεται όταν νοιώθει ότι πρέπει να περάσει επιτυχώς τα όποια τεστ αποφασίσει να του κάνει η γυναίκα. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό είναι το top του ξενερώματος...

----------


## Miliva21

> Κορίτσι μου καλό,
> 
> Αν δεν νοιώθεις έτοιμη μην προχωρήσεις με κανέναν. Στο λέω πολύ ειλικρινά.
> Αν όμως είσαι με κάποιον που σου αρέσει πραγματικά, προσπάθησε να αποφύγεις τις "γυναικουλίστικές" (συγγνώμη για την έκφραση) συμπεριφορές. Ο Γιώργος είπε στο μήνυμα του για γυναίκα που περιμένει να δει τι θα κάνει ο άνδρας για να την πείσει, ώστε να μην νοιώσει φτηνή. Το να λαμβάνεις όμως αξία μέσα από το σεξ κάπου είναι στρεβλό. Αν θέλεις να είσαι με κάποιον σημαίνει ότι θέλεις και ερωτική σχέση μαζί του. 
> Ο άντρας ουσιαστικά κουράζεται όταν νοιώθει ότι πρέπει να περάσει επιτυχώς τα όποια τεστ αποφασίσει να του κάνει η γυναίκα. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό είναι το top του ξενερώματος...


Μπορεί όμως να θέλει κάποια να νιώσει πιο άνετα Όχι απαραίτητα γ ναρκισσιστικους λόγους κ άλλος να το παρεξηγήσει...

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν είμαι η γεμάτη φουλ αυτοπεποίθηση κοπέλα αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν βγάζω και τέρμα ανασφάλεια ...μια μέση κατάσταση δλδ .....Ναι ο τύπος ήταν χαμαιλέοντας....Ναι δεν ξέρω αν ήταν φετίχ αλλα ένιωσα μια πίεση και με αυτόν ότι θέλει κτ γρήγορο......αυτός βασικά ήταν του στυλ έχω καιρό να παω με κάποια και θέλω πολύ να........
> Το είχε αναφέρει ότι είχε μήνες να κάνει κάτι με κάποια.. πολλές φορές αυτά π λέγονται κ στη πλάκα κ ανάλαφρα είναι κ αληθινά...
> 
> Όχι δεν έλεγα ότι γ αυτή τη περίπτωση φταίω εγώ όχι....
> 
> Εγώ έλεγα μήπως ειμαι ασεξουαλ γενικά η κτ συμβαίνει με μένα...γτ δεν φλερτάρω γ το σεξ κ μόνο.. η δύσκολα βλέπω άντρες γύρω μ σεξουαλικά ...λες και έχω κοιμηθει zzz.... οποτε ειναι και λιγο δυσκολο να μ τύχει γνωριμία γτ η ανάγκη για σεξ σε πιέζει όσο να ναι περισσότερο για να βγεις στη πιάτσα....Αν εγώ είμαι η κοιμισμένη βασίλισσα και απλώς κάθομαι και περιμένω να μου πέσει κάποιος π θα περνάω καλά μαζί του ...που δεν θα με πιέσει κ θα έχει υπομονή....Μέχρι το 2200 κτ θα γίνει....
> 
> Όσο γ το περιστατικό π περιέγραψα ήταν η μόνη φορά που μετάνιωσα ..σπάνια μετανιώνω γ κτ που κάνω...έχω κάνει φάση για τη φάση κ ήταν μια χαρά....Αλλά η περίπτωση αυτή ήταν ξενερα...
> Δεν είναι ωραίο να παριστάνουν κτ που δεν είναι για να "κάμψουν" τις αντιστάσεις σου 
> ...


Ρε συ τώρα γιατί τσουβαλιάζεις; Δεν είπα ότι δεν υπάρχουν και αυτού του είδους οι άντρες, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι έτσι, απλά έπεσες πάνω στην γνωστή περίπτωση μ....α. Σιγά, κρατάς τα θετικά και προχωράς. Δεν θεωρώ πως είσαι ασέξουαλ, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κιόλας αυτό. Θεωρώ πως οι πιο σεξουαλικοί άνθρωποι, είναι εκείνοι που δεν ασχολούνται με το σεξ, αλλά στις ιδιωτικές τους στιγμές είναι πύραυλοι και ξέρω τι λέω με αυτό Μίλιβα. 

Μπορεί να μην σου φαίνεται τώρα, αλλά εγώ το βλέπω ως υγιές αυτό. Πάντως μεταξύ μας, δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ καμιά κοπέλα, να κόβει "φλέβες" για το σεξ κλπ. Το θεωρούν ως ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι, αλλά κυρίως εμάς τους άνδρες κόβουμε "φλέβες" για το σεξ. Μια κοπέλα θα μείνει κυρίως στην θεωρία, σας αρέσει να απασχολείτε το μυαλό σας, ενώ εμείς είμαστε της πράξης, δεν θέλουμε τα περίπλοκα πράγματα. Δες το και έτσι, τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά, από όσο φαντάζεσαι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλιβα..είναι η εποχή μας έτσι...το σεξ οι άνθρωποι το έχουν ως πρώτη προτεραιότητα...οι πιο πολλοί...
> Πες ότι φταίει η τηλεόραση με τη πλύση εγκεφάλου που κάνει..πες το αμερικανια....πάντως έτσι είναι οι εποχή..
> Παλιά οι ανθρωποι γνωριζοντουσαν ερωτευοντουσαν και μετά καναν σεξ....
> Τώρα κάνουν σεξ μετά γνωρίζονται και μετά ερωτεύονται και αν ερωτευθούν...
> Είναι μερικοί άνθρωποι π.χ όπως εσύ που δεν τους εκφράζει αυτή η εποχή και οι πλειοψηφία...ούτε εκείνοι είναι λάθος ούτε εσύ....
> Δεν έχεις κανέναν πρόβλημα απολύτως του εναντίον μάλιστα κάνεις αυτό ακριβώς που αισθάνεσαι και σε εκφράζει...
> Ειδικά με το θέμα του κούκου καμία σχέση....αν είναι δυνατόν...αφού δεν βρήκες κάποιο αγόρι που να αισθανθείς κάτι λογικό είναι να μην σου βγενει το σεξ ...


Γιατί να μη ζούσα και εγώ παλιά.... ; 
Γιατί..;;

Έχεις δίκιο αλλά καλό είναι να προβληματιζόμαστε όταν βλέπουμε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά ενώ είμαστε νέοι ακόμα......

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν είμαι η γεμάτη φουλ αυτοπεποίθηση κοπέλα αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν βγάζω και τέρμα ανασφάλεια ...μια μέση κατάσταση δλδ .....Ναι ο τύπος ήταν χαμαιλέοντας....Ναι δεν ξέρω αν ήταν φετίχ αλλα ένιωσα μια πίεση και με αυτόν ότι θέλει κτ γρήγορο......αυτός βασικά ήταν του στυλ έχω καιρό να παω με κάποια και θέλω πολύ να........
> Το είχε αναφέρει ότι είχε μήνες να κάνει κάτι με κάποια.. πολλές φορές αυτά π λέγονται κ στη πλάκα κ ανάλαφρα είναι κ αληθινά...
> 
> Όχι δεν έλεγα ότι γ αυτή τη περίπτωση φταίω εγώ όχι....
> 
> Εγώ έλεγα μήπως ειμαι ασεξουαλ γενικά η κτ συμβαίνει με μένα...γτ δεν φλερτάρω γ το σεξ κ μόνο.. η δύσκολα βλέπω άντρες γύρω μ σεξουαλικά ...λες και έχω κοιμηθει zzz.... οποτε ειναι και λιγο δυσκολο να μ τύχει γνωριμία γτ η ανάγκη για σεξ σε πιέζει όσο να ναι περισσότερο για να βγεις στη πιάτσα....Αν εγώ είμαι η κοιμισμένη βασίλισσα και απλώς κάθομαι και περιμένω να μου πέσει κάποιος π θα περνάω καλά μαζί του ...που δεν θα με πιέσει κ θα έχει υπομονή....Μέχρι το 2200 κτ θα γίνει....
> 
> Όσο γ το περιστατικό π περιέγραψα ήταν η μόνη φορά που μετάνιωσα ..σπάνια μετανιώνω γ κτ που κάνω...έχω κάνει φάση για τη φάση κ ήταν μια χαρά....Αλλά η περίπτωση αυτή ήταν ξενερα...
> Δεν είναι ωραίο να παριστάνουν κτ που δεν είναι για να "κάμψουν" τις αντιστάσεις σου 
> ...




Αυτή είναι τεράστια αλήθεια..

----------


## Miliva21

> [/B]
> 
> Αυτή είναι τεράστια αλήθεια..


Κ με τη λέξη "αγοράκια" συμπεριλαμβάνω όλες τις ηλικίες.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Ρε συ τώρα γιατί τσουβαλιάζεις; Δεν είπα ότι δεν υπάρχουν και αυτού του είδους οι άντρες, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι έτσι, απλά έπεσες πάνω στην γνωστή περίπτωση μ....α. Σιγά, κρατάς τα θετικά και προχωράς. Δεν θεωρώ πως είσαι ασέξουαλ, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κιόλας αυτό. Θεωρώ πως οι πιο σεξουαλικοί άνθρωποι, είναι εκείνοι που δεν ασχολούνται με το σεξ, αλλά στις ιδιωτικές τους στιγμές είναι πύραυλοι και ξέρω τι λέω με αυτό Μίλιβα. 
> 
> Μπορεί να μην σου φαίνεται τώρα, αλλά εγώ το βλέπω ως υγιές αυτό. Πάντως μεταξύ μας, δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ καμιά κοπέλα, να κόβει "φλέβες" για το σεξ κλπ. Το θεωρούν ως ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι, αλλά κυρίως εμάς τους άνδρες κόβουμε "φλέβες" για το σεξ. Μια κοπέλα θα μείνει κυρίως στην θεωρία, σας αρέσει να απασχολείτε το μυαλό σας, ενώ εμείς είμαστε της πράξης, δεν θέλουμε τα περίπλοκα πράγματα. Δες το και έτσι, τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά, από όσο φαντάζεσαι.


Αυτή η γνωστή περίπτωση "μαλακα" π αποκαλείτε εσείς.. Εγώ δεν θα το έλεγα ποτέ έτσι ειναι πολυ συχνή
Εσείς που είστε δλδ..;
Αν δειτε μια κοπέλα που να σας αρέσει κ να είναι κ ελκυστική θα προσεγγισετε;;

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιατί να μη ζούσα και εγώ παλιά.... ; 
> Γιατί..;;
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο αλλά *καλό είναι να προβληματιζόμαστε όταν βλέπουμε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά ενώ είμαστε νέοι ακόμα......*




Βρήκες αγόρι που να πλήρη αυτά που θέλεις και δεν πήγε καλά???όχι...
Ερωτεύθηκε η σου τράβηξε κάποιο αγόρι το ενδιαφέρον σου και δεν πήγε καλά???όχι...
Άρα γιατί προβληματιζεσε???
Μόνη σου το ειπες πριν για το τύπο στη θάλασσα ήθελε μόνο σεξ από σένα και μάλιστα δημόσια...
Άλλα παιδιά που λες ότι είχες γνωρίσει θέλανε επισεις σεξ κατευθείαν... πραγματα που δεν σας εκφράζουν εσένα ..και μετά μου λες ότι πρέπει να προβληματιζεσε εσύ??γιατί???αυτοί να προβληματιστούν όχι εσύ..

----------


## Miliva21

> [/B]
> 
> Βρήκες αγόρι που να πλήρη αυτά που θέλεις και δεν πήγε καλά???όχι...
> Ερωτεύθηκε η σου τράβηξε κάποιο αγόρι το ενδιαφέρον σου και δεν πήγε καλά???όχι...
> Άρα γιατί προβληματιζεσε???
> Μόνη σου το ειπες πριν για το τύπο στη θάλασσα ήθελε μόνο σεξ από σένα και μάλιστα δημόσια...
> Άλλα παιδιά που λες ότι είχες γνωρίσει θέλανε επισεις σεξ κατευθείαν... πραγματα που δεν σας εκφράζουν εσένα ..και μετά μου λες ότι πρέπει να προβληματιζεσε εσύ??γιατί???αυτοί να προβληματιστούν όχι εσύ..


Υπό αυτή την άποψη μπορεί ..... Ε ντάξει κ η τόσο πλ ησυχία είναι πληκτική κάποιες φορες...δλδ δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να το σκέφτομαι κ λίγο....τρία χρόνια είναι αυτά δεν είναι πέντε μήνες...που άλλοι θα έλεγαν πωωωω είμαι πάρα πολύ καιρό μόνος...πέντε μήνες...
Έχω και εγώ τους φόβους και τις ανασφάλειες μου...οσο να ναι πέφτει κ υ αυτοπεποίθηση

----------


## oeo

> πλακα μας κανεις ρε οεο , που θα το αφησει στην ακρη;
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και ειναι αξιοποιησιμο το οτι ειναι ωραια κοπελα, και ειναι σιγουρο οτι πολλοι που την βλεπουν θα ηθελαν να την γνωρισουν αν δινοταν η ευκαιρια, πραγμα που δεν θα συνεβαινε αν ειχε ασχημη εμφανιση.
> 
> καλα κανει και το λεει, γιατι αν δεν το ελεγε, θα της απαντουσαν οι περισσοτεροι, μηπως πρεπει κατι να βελτιωσει στην εμφανιση της.
> η κοπελα απλα λεει οτι ΔΕΝ εχει προβημα η εμφανιση της.
> αλλου εναι το προβλημα.



Μωρε ξερω τι γραφω.Το ειχε γραψει σε μηνυμα της ειχε αφησει ενα παραπονο του στυλ ''ειμαι ομορφη και στο γυμναστηριο δεν ερχεται να μου πιασει καποιος κουβεντα''.Η μιλιβα πιστευει επειδη της την πεφτουν στο fb κα ιτην κοπανανε στα like οτι αυτο εινα ιαρκετο.Η μαλλον πιστευε γιατι και η ιδια τωρα αναρωτιτεται γιατι δε βρισκει κανεναν της προκοπης.Δε της το πα επειδη πιστευω οτι ειναι ψωνιο,νομιζω ειναι οκ κοπελα απ αυτα που γραφει.

Οι σοβαροι επιλεκτικοι αντρες δε κοιτανε την αντικειμενικη ομορφια...γι αυτο το λεω.Δε λενε ''α να μια ωραια κοπελα ας την πλησιασω''.

Κοβουν τις κινησεις της,στηνουν αυτι να δουν τι κουβεντες πεταει κτλ...κοιτανε ολο το πακετο και μετα εκδηλωνουν το ενδιαφερον τους.Γι αυτο της ειπα να το αφησει στην ακρη γιατι αυτα που ψαχνει δεν ''ψαρευονται'' μονο με την ομορφια,θελει κι αλλα πραγματα.

Να χτισει τον χαρακτηρα της,να ειναι ζεστη,χαμογελαστη,προσεγγίσιμη, α μην κουραζει με την παρλα της και τα ματια της να δειχνουν οτι ειναι εξυπνη.Να γνωρισει μεγαλυτερες της ποιοτικες γυναικες να παρει καποια ερεθισματα και να μαθει απο αυτες.

Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα,παιρνεις συμβουλες,τις φιλτραρεις κα ιαποφασιζεις αν θα κανεις αλλαγες για να βελτιωσεις καποια πραγματα στη ζωη σου,κι απο κει κα ιπερα περιμενεις κα ιελπιζεις σε μια καλη γνωριμια καπου καποτε.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Αυτή η γνωστή περίπτωση "μαλακα" π αποκαλείτε εσείς.. Εγώ δεν θα το έλεγα ποτέ έτσι ειναι πολυ συχνή
> Εσείς που είστε δλδ..;
> Αν δειτε μια κοπέλα που να σας αρέσει κ να είναι κ ελκυστική θα προσεγγισετε;;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω που θέλεις να καταλήξεις και γιατί μιλάς σε πληθυντικό; Δεν μπορώ να πω τι θα έκανε ένας άλλος άνθρωπος, όπως έχω πει αρκετές φορές και έχεις συμφωνήσει και εσύ, ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός. Εγώ μπορώ να πω για εμένα, στο ερώτημα δηλαδή που βάζεις θα απαντούσα εγώ ναι. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και την κοπέλα, έχω δει ελκυστικές κοπέλες, που εμένα δεν μου άρεσαν, κάτι έβλεπα που με "ξίνιζε", έχω δει και άλλες κοπέλες ελκυστικές ή λιγότερο ελκυστικές, που μου άρεσαν και βεβαίως και τις προσέγγιζα. 

Δεν έχω εγώ κολλήματα το να "φοβάμαι" να προσεγγίσω, επειδή είναι ελκυστική ή όχι μια κοπέλα, δεν αποτελεί για εμένα εμπόδιο αυτό. Το να έχει σχέση αποτελεί εμπόδιο ή να μην της αρέσω, τότε εκεί προχωράω σε άλλη γνωριμία. Αν και δεν είμαι ο τύπος που ψάχνει συνέχεια να έχει μια κοπέλα δίπλα του. Εσύ είσαι 3 χρόνια μόνη, εγώ είμαι 4 ίσως και παραπάνω, αλλά φλερτάρω όμως και περνάω καλά. Αν προκύψει κάποια κοπέλα για σχέση, δεν θα πω όχι, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχει προκύψει. Δεν τα έχω "βάψει" και μαύρα όμως.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Μωρε ξερω τι γραφω.Το ειχε γραψει σε μηνυμα της ειχε αφησει ενα παραπονο του στυλ ''ειμαι ομορφη και στο γυμναστηριο δεν ερχεται να μου πιασει καποιος κουβεντα''.Η μιλιβα πιστευει επειδη της την πεφτουν στο fb κα ιτην κοπανανε στα like οτι αυτο εινα ιαρκετο.Η μαλλον πιστευε γιατι και η ιδια τωρα αναρωτιτεται γιατι δε βρισκει κανεναν της προκοπης.Δε της το πα επειδη πιστευω οτι ειναι ψωνιο,νομιζω ειναι οκ κοπελα απ αυτα που γραφει.
> 
> Οι σοβαροι επιλεκτικοι αντρες δε κοιτανε την αντικειμενικη ομορφια...γι αυτο το λεω.Δε λενε ''α να μια ωραια κοπελα ας την πλησιασω''.
> 
> Κοβουν τις κινησεις της,στηνουν αυτι να δουν τι κουβεντες πεταει κτλ...κοιτανε ολο το πακετο και μετα εκδηλωνουν το ενδιαφερον τους.Γι αυτο της ειπα να το αφησει στην ακρη γιατι αυτα που ψαχνει δεν ''ψαρευονται'' μονο με την ομορφια,θελει κι αλλα πραγματα.
> 
> Να χτισει τον χαρακτηρα της,να ειναι ζεστη,χαμογελαστη,προσεγγίσιμη, α μην κουραζει με την παρλα της και τα ματια της να δειχνουν οτι ειναι εξυπνη.Να γνωρισει μεγαλυτερες της ποιοτικες γυναικες να παρει καποια ερεθισματα και να μαθει απο αυτες.
> 
> Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα,παιρνεις συμβουλες,τις φιλτραρεις κα ιαποφασιζεις αν θα κανεις αλλαγες για να βελτιωσεις καποια πραγματα στη ζωη σου,κι απο κει κα ιπερα περιμενεις κα ιελπιζεις σε μια καλη γνωριμια καπου καποτε.


Το fb είναι μεγάλη παγίδα, εδώ συμφωνώ. Δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει την πραγματική ζωή πχ. στο θέμα του φλερτ. Έχω βγει ραντεβού από το fb και το μετάνιωσα, όχι επειδή δεν ήταν οκ τα κορίτσια, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε εμένα αυτός ο τρόπος προσέγγισης, αν και δεν τις προσέγγισα εγώ. Γενικά το θεωρώ ανιαρό, δεν μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν οι κινήσεις του προσώπου κλπ. απλά με τα like κλπ. Και είμαι τύπος των social δεν ζω εκτός, απλά δεν τα γουστάρω.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω που θέλεις να καταλήξεις και γιατί μιλάς σε πληθυντικό; Δεν μπορώ να πω τι θα έκανε ένας άλλος άνθρωπος, όπως έχω πει αρκετές φορές και έχεις συμφωνήσει και εσύ, ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός. Εγώ μπορώ να πω για εμένα, στο ερώτημα δηλαδή που βάζεις θα απαντούσα εγώ ναι. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και την κοπέλα, έχω δει ελκυστικές κοπέλες, που εμένα δεν μου άρεσαν, κάτι έβλεπα που με "ξίνιζε", έχω δει και άλλες κοπέλες ελκυστικές ή λιγότερο ελκυστικές, που μου άρεσαν και βεβαίως και τις προσέγγιζα. 
> 
> Δεν έχω εγώ κολλήματα το να "φοβάμαι" να προσεγγίσω, επειδή είναι ελκυστική ή όχι μια κοπέλα, δεν αποτελεί για εμένα εμπόδιο αυτό. Το να έχει σχέση αποτελεί εμπόδιο ή να μην της αρέσω, τότε εκεί προχωράω σε άλλη γνωριμία. Αν και δεν είμαι ο τύπος που ψάχνει συνέχεια να έχει μια κοπέλα δίπλα του. Εσύ είσαι 3 χρόνια μόνη, εγώ είμαι 4 ίσως και παραπάνω, αλλά φλερτάρω όμως και περνάω καλά. Αν προκύψει κάποια κοπέλα για σχέση, δεν θα πω όχι, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχει προκύψει. Δεν τα έχω "βάψει" και μαύρα όμως.


Δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες....
Έχεις κάνει πάνω από μια σοβαρή σχέση στη ζωή σου με μια κοπέλα..;
Έχεις νιώσει πως είναι να είσαι ερωτευμένος...και ενθουσιασμένος κ καψουρεμενος σε μια σχέση; 
Το έχεις ζήσει σεξουαλικά όλο αυτο;
Έστω κ αν είχε άδοξο τέλος....έχεις ζήσει;..έχεις νιωσει; αυτό μετράει...

Εγώ όχι.....μια σχέση μετράω ως τώρα όπως είπα κ αυτή λίγο χλιαρή από άποψη πάθους........μια γκαντεμιά με κυνηγάει παντού....

Ναι..να έρθει οπότε θέλει.....
Κ οπότε θέλει θ έρθει 

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να κλείσω εντελως το στομα σε αυτη τη φωνούλα μέσα μου που φοβαται μηπως περάσουν όλα τα νεανικά χρόνια και το μόνο που θα βλέπει θα είναι η μοναξιά και το κενό........

Τόσα μνμ βλέπω που κ εδώ και γενικότερα...του στυλ ειμαι 30χρονων κ δεν είχα σχέση....Δεν είναι σπάνια φαινόμενα κ αυτά....γίνονται

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Βρε μιλιβα μου ξερεις ποιο ειναι το θεμα; Οτι ο αντρας το ξερει εμπειρικα και ενστικτωδωσ πως αν μια γυναικα τον γουσταρει, θα κανει σεξ μαζι του αρκετα σύντομα. Οταν λοιπον το πας πισω ζητώντας χρονο κτλ δεν θα ξενερώσει επειδη θα χασει το σεξ, αλλα επειδη του λες κατάμουτρα οτι δεν τον πολυ γουσταρεις και μολις βρεις αυτον που γουσταρεις, θα τον στειλεις στα αζήτητα και πιθανο θα φαει και κερατο. Εκει ο αντρας φευγει, οποιος δεν εφυγε εφαγε τα μουτρα του

----------


## Miliva21

> Μωρε ξερω τι γραφω.Το ειχε γραψει σε μηνυμα της ειχε αφησει ενα παραπονο του στυλ ''ειμαι ομορφη και στο γυμναστηριο δεν ερχεται να μου πιασει καποιος κουβεντα''.Η μιλιβα πιστευει επειδη της την πεφτουν στο fb κα ιτην κοπανανε στα like οτι αυτο εινα ιαρκετο.Η μαλλον πιστευε γιατι και η ιδια τωρα αναρωτιτεται γιατι δε βρισκει κανεναν της προκοπης.Δε της το πα επειδη πιστευω οτι ειναι ψωνιο,νομιζω ειναι οκ κοπελα απ αυτα που γραφει.
> 
> Οι σοβαροι επιλεκτικοι αντρες δε κοιτανε την αντικειμενικη ομορφια...γι αυτο το λεω.Δε λενε ''α να μια ωραια κοπελα ας την πλησιασω''.
> 
> Κοβουν τις κινησεις της,στηνουν αυτι να δουν τι κουβεντες πεταει κτλ...κοιτανε ολο το πακετο και μετα εκδηλωνουν το ενδιαφερον τους.Γι αυτο της ειπα να το αφησει στην ακρη γιατι αυτα που ψαχνει δεν ''ψαρευονται'' μονο με την ομορφια,θελει κι αλλα πραγματα.
> 
> Να χτισει τον χαρακτηρα της,να ειναι ζεστη,χαμογελαστη,προσεγγίσιμη, α μην κουραζει με την παρλα της και τα ματια της να δειχνουν οτι ειναι εξυπνη.Να γνωρισει μεγαλυτερες της ποιοτικες γυναικες να παρει καποια ερεθισματα και να μαθει απο αυτες.
> 
> Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα,παιρνεις συμβουλες,τις φιλτραρεις κα ιαποφασιζεις αν θα κανεις αλλαγες για να βελτιωσεις καποια πραγματα στη ζωη σου,κι απο κει κα ιπερα περιμενεις κα ιελπιζεις σε μια καλη γνωριμια καπου καποτε.


Όχι απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο που τλκ τόσος χαμός γντ για την εμφάνιση και τλκ στην ουσία τπτ...

Τώρα π είπες χαμογελαστή μου θύμισες μια συζήτηση π είχα κάποια στιγμή κάπου σε μια παρέα..Κ μ είπε κοπέλα...Μήπως θεωρούν ότι είσαι εύκολη επδ είσαι πρόσχαρη και θετική συνέχεια....Ντάξει καθένας βέβαια θα σ πει το μακρύ κ το κοντό του...

----------


## Miliva21

> Βρε μιλιβα μου ξερεις ποιο ειναι το θεμα; Οτι ο αντρας το ξερει εμπειρικα και ενστικτωδωσ πως αν μια γυναικα τον γουσταρει, θα κανει σεξ μαζι του αρκετα σύντομα. Οταν λοιπον το πας πισω ζητώντας χρονο κτλ δεν θα ξενερώσει επειδη θα χασει το σεξ, αλλα επειδη του λες κατάμουτρα οτι δεν τον πολυ γουσταρεις και μολις βρεις αυτον που γουσταρεις, θα τον στειλεις στα αζήτητα και πιθανο θα φαει και κερατο. Εκει ο αντρας φευγει, οποιος δεν εφυγε εφαγε τα μουτρα του


Δλδ είναι σαν να μου λες ότι πχ στη περίπτωση π περιέγραψα με τον τύπο στη θάλασσα κ με τον οποιονδήποτε ότι επδ δεν το συντόμευσα έφυγε γτ το πήρε σαν χυλόπιτα οκει...........
Καταλαβαίνω αυτο π γράφεις αλλά εγώ δε ν μπορώ να πιεστώ να κάνω κάτι πιο νωρίς από ότι θέλω...εστω κ αν αυτός ειμαι σίγουρη ότι μ αρεσει ερωτικά.....μόνο κ μόνο γ να μη φρικάρει μη φοβηθεί κ φύγει.. 

Ε ας μείνω μόνη μου τότε.....Τι να πω

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες....
> Έχεις κάνει πάνω από μια σοβαρή σχέση στη ζωή σου με μια κοπέλα..;
> Έχεις νιώσει πως είναι να είσαι ερωτευμένος...και ενθουσιασμένος κ καψουρεμενος σε μια σχέση; 
> Το έχεις ζήσει σεξουαλικά όλο αυτο;
> Έστω κ αν είχε άδοξο τέλος....έχεις ζήσει;..έχεις νιωσει; αυτό μετράει...
> 
> Εγώ όχι.....μια σχέση μετράω ως τώρα όπως είπα κ αυτή λίγο χλιαρή από άποψη πάθους........μια γκαντεμιά με κυνηγάει παντού....
> 
> Ναι..να έρθει οπότε θέλει.....
> ...


Κοριτσι να θυμασαι ενα πραγμα, οπου ακουσεις πολλα κερασια κρατα μικρο καλαθι. Ασε το σεξ δεν ειναι τιποτα, κατι μου λεει θα τη πατήσεις ζόρικα με κανενα μαλακα παραμυθά και θα τα δωσεις ολα συναισθηματικά χωρις αντίκρυσμα. 
Μη το γελας, ουτε θα καταλαβεις ποτε θα μπλεχτείς με τον πόνο.
Μην φοβασαι αυτον που θα θελησει απλα σεξ και θα φυγει, το συναισθηματικό παραμύθι να φοβασαι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να το λες αυτο σημενει οτι δε τον θες και πολυ ερωτικα απο τη πρωτη ματια μπορεις να καταλαβεις ποσο σε ελκει καποιος

----------


## oeo

> Τώρα π είπες χαμογελαστή μου θύμισες μια συζήτηση π είχα κάποια στιγμή κάπου σε μια παρέα..Κ μ είπε κοπέλα...Μήπως θεωρούν ότι είσαι εύκολη επδ είσαι πρόσχαρη και θετική συνέχεια....Ντάξει καθένας βέβαια θα σ πει το μακρύ κ το κοντό του...


Οχι καμια σχεση...προσχαρη και χαμογελαστη ειναι ατου ειδικα σε τετοιες μιζερες εποχες που ζουμε.
Βεβαια εξαρταται απο την ολη εικονα σου και το τι λες και κανεις.Εχει μεγαλη σημασια γενικα να μην πετας κοτσανες και να μην γελας πολυ δυνατα ή υψωνεις πολυ τον τονο της φωνης σου,να δειχνεις οτι ξερεις τι σου γινεται και οτι πατας στα ποδια σου.Να σε σεβονται οι γυρω σου,να εχουν καλη γνωμη για σενα.Δε μπορω να τα γραψω πιο συγκεκριμενα γιατι ειναι συνδυασμος πραγματων.
Και οι αντρες και οι γυναικες οταν σε γνωριζουν ψαχνουν τα βρουν ΠΡΩΤΑ συνηθως τα μειονεκτηματα σου,δειξε τους οτι δεν εχεις τετοια...αυτο το επιτυγχανεις με το να μην κανεις υπερβολικα πραγματα/παρεξηγησιμες κινησεις.Και φυσικα ενθουσιασμο δειχνεις ΜΟΝΟ σε αυτον που σε ενδιαφερει,σε κανενα αλλο αρσενικο,ωστε να παρει το μήνυμα ο ''εκλεκτος'' οτι τον γουσταρεις και οι υπολοιποι να μην κουραζονται να σου την πεφτουν.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες....
> Έχεις κάνει πάνω από μια σοβαρή σχέση στη ζωή σου με μια κοπέλα..;
> Έχεις νιώσει πως είναι να είσαι ερωτευμένος...και ενθουσιασμένος κ καψουρεμενος σε μια σχέση; 
> Το έχεις ζήσει σεξουαλικά όλο αυτο;
> Έστω κ αν είχε άδοξο τέλος....έχεις ζήσει;..έχεις νιωσει; αυτό μετράει...
> 
> Εγώ όχι.....μια σχέση μετράω ως τώρα όπως είπα κ αυτή λίγο χλιαρή από άποψη πάθους........μια γκαντεμιά με κυνηγάει παντού....
> 
> Ναι..να έρθει οπότε θέλει.....
> ...


Σοβαρή σχέση όχι δεν έχω κάνει και ούτε έχω υπάρξει μέχρι στιγμής φουλ ερωτευμένος. Το σεξ είναι άλλο πράγμα, μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει συναίσθημα στο σεξ, οπότε δεν το μετράω. Ζω την κάθε μέρα Μίλιβα, με πολλούς και διαφορετικούς τρόπους, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις αποκλειστικά σχέση για να ζήσεις, ούτε και να κάνεις σεξ κάθε μέρα, απλά να περνάς καλά με πράγματα που σου αρέσουν και αν τύχει και καμιά κοπέλα που μου αρέσει, θα την προσεγγίσω, ανεξάρτητα ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα. 

Μην έχεις δηλαδή το στάνταρ στο μυαλό σου, πως όποιος δεν έχει σχέση ή δεν έχει ερωτευτεί, άρα δεν ζει κιόλας.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Όχι απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο που τλκ τόσος χαμός γντ για την εμφάνιση και τλκ στην ουσία τπτ...
> 
> Τώρα π είπες χαμογελαστή μου θύμισες μια συζήτηση π είχα κάποια στιγμή κάπου σε μια παρέα..Κ μ είπε κοπέλα...Μήπως θεωρούν ότι είσαι εύκολη επδ είσαι πρόσχαρη και θετική συνέχεια....Ντάξει καθένας βέβαια θα σ πει το μακρύ κ το κοντό του...


Η κοπέλα αυτή που αναφέρεις, θα είναι σαν και εκείνες που κοιτάνε όλη την ώρα το κινητό στο κλαμπ, για να δείξουν "ανωτερότητα" κλπ. ενώ στην ουσία "καίγονται" για να γνωρίσουν κάποιον άντρα, αλλά το κόμπλεξ τους δεν τους αφήνει, μακριά από την οθόνη και καταλήγουν με κάποιον που τις εκμεταλλεύεται ερωτικά, νομίζοντας εκείνες πως έχουν βρει και τον κατάλληλο. Τέτοιες κοπέλες λοιπόν, με εκνευρίζουν και ακόμα και ελκυστικές να είναι, χάνουν στην επικοινωνία, οπότε μην υπολογίζεις και τι σου λένε. Δεν έχουν λύσει ούτε τα δικά τους θέματα. Το να είσαι ευχάριστη και πρόσχαρη (αν το εννοείς και όχι να το κάνει επιτηδευμένα), δείχνει έναν αισιόδοξο και θετικό άνθρωπο, κάτι που εμένα θα με έκανε να σε προσεγγίσω (ανεξάρτητα το πως θα ήταν η εξωτερική εμφάνιση), αν σε ήξερα δηλ. (χωρίς παρεξήγηση).

----------


## elis

Αφου σου λεει το κοριτσι διαλεγει υποτιθεται τι να κανει χαρουλεσ στον καθενα γτ αμα τα φτιαξετε μετα θα τρελενεσαι

----------


## Miliva21

> Σοβαρή σχέση όχι δεν έχω κάνει και ούτε έχω υπάρξει μέχρι στιγμής φουλ ερωτευμένος. Το σεξ είναι άλλο πράγμα, μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει συναίσθημα στο σεξ, οπότε δεν το μετράω. Ζω την κάθε μέρα Μίλιβα, με πολλούς και διαφορετικούς τρόπους, δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις αποκλειστικά σχέση για να ζήσεις, ούτε και να κάνεις σεξ κάθε μέρα, απλά να περνάς καλά με πράγματα που σου αρέσουν και αν τύχει και καμιά κοπέλα που μου αρέσει, θα την προσεγγίσω, ανεξάρτητα ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα. 
> 
> Μην έχεις δηλαδή το στάνταρ στο μυαλό σου, πως όποιος δεν έχει σχέση ή δεν έχει ερωτευτεί, άρα δεν ζει κιόλας.


Όταν λεω ζεις; εννοώ είπα οσομ αφορά το ερωτικό κομμάτι.. 
Όχι ..δεν εννοούσα πως τα πάντα είναι σχέσεις .
υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που μπορείς να κάνεις και να σε γεμίσουν 
Ναι...ε...εντάξει έτσι όπως μου τα λες μεγάλες διαφορές δεν έχουμε ...πάνω κάτω είμαστε στην ιδια φάση......οπότε καταλαβαινομαστε....κομπλέ που δεν προβληματιζεσαι καθόλου όσον αφορά αυτό το κομμάτι ........

Αυτό π λες με το πρόσχαρη δεν είναι πάντα....ανάλογα τη περίπτωση...Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις π είμαι πιο κλειστή και δείχνω σοβαρή...
Συνήθως έξω όταν βγαίνω με φίλους η παρέες φίλων μ εκεί έρχεται η πιο πρόσχαρη κ "τρελή" μ πλευρά

----------


## Miliva21

> Οχι καμια σχεση...προσχαρη και χαμογελαστη ειναι ατου ειδικα σε τετοιες μιζερες εποχες που ζουμε.
> Βεβαια εξαρταται απο την ολη εικονα σου και το τι λες και κανεις.Εχει μεγαλη σημασια γενικα να μην πετας κοτσανες και να μην γελας πολυ δυνατα ή υψωνεις πολυ τον τονο της φωνης σου,να δειχνεις οτι ξερεις τι σου γινεται και οτι πατας στα ποδια σου.Να σε σεβονται οι γυρω σου,να εχουν καλη γνωμη για σενα.Δε μπορω να τα γραψω πιο συγκεκριμενα γιατι ειναι συνδυασμος πραγματων.
> Και οι αντρες και οι γυναικες οταν σε γνωριζουν ψαχνουν τα βρουν ΠΡΩΤΑ συνηθως τα μειονεκτηματα σου,δειξε τους οτι δεν εχεις τετοια...αυτο το επιτυγχανεις με το να μην κανεις υπερβολικα πραγματα/παρεξηγησιμες κινησεις.Και φυσικα ενθουσιασμο δειχνεις ΜΟΝΟ σε αυτον που σε ενδιαφερει,σε κανενα αλλο αρσενικο,ωστε να παρει το μήνυμα ο ''εκλεκτος'' οτι τον γουσταρεις και οι υπολοιποι να μην κουραζονται να σου την πεφτουν.


Θα το έχω υπόψη...

----------


## Kostas_14

> Όταν λεω ζεις; εννοώ είπα οσομ αφορά το ερωτικό κομμάτι.. 
> Όχι ..δεν εννοούσα πως τα πάντα είναι σχέσεις .
> υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που μπορείς να κάνεις και να σε γεμίσουν 
> Ναι...ε...εντάξει έτσι όπως μου τα λες μεγάλες διαφορές δεν έχουμε ...πάνω κάτω είμαστε στην ιδια φάση......οπότε καταλαβαινομαστε....κομπλέ που δεν προβληματιζεσαι καθόλου όσον αφορά αυτό το κομμάτι ........
> 
> Αυτό π λες με το πρόσχαρη δεν είναι πάντα....ανάλογα τη περίπτωση...Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις π είμαι πιο κλειστή και δείχνω σοβαρή...
> Συνήθως έξω όταν βγαίνω με φίλους η παρέες φίλων μ εκεί έρχεται η πιο πρόσχαρη κ "τρελή" μ πλευρά


Είδες που σου λέω; Άδικα παιδεύεις το μυαλό σου. Πέρνα καλά με την παρέα σου, γιατί σου λείπει το να ξεδώσεις, γι'αυτό και βγαίνει η "τρελή" πλευρά σου και μην υπολογίζεις τι θα πουν οι άλλοι/άλλες. Πέρνα την ζωή σου όμορφα χωρίς να σε νοιάζει τίποτα, είναι το μεγαλύτερο "μάθημα" που πήρα από τον σκύλο μου :P

----------


## Kostas_14

> Αφου σου λεει το κοριτσι διαλεγει υποτιθεται τι να κανει χαρουλεσ στον καθενα γτ αμα τα φτιαξετε μετα θα τρελενεσαι


Όταν είναι σοβαρή η κοπέλα και κάνει σχέση, θα μείνει με την σχέση της, δεν θα κοιτάει δεξιά και αριστερά. Δεν χρειάζονται δηλαδή περιορισμούς. Αν κοιτάει η κοπέλα δεξιά και αριστερά, σημαίνει πως κάτι δεν κάνει σωστά και ο άντρας. Δεν ξέρω αν θέλεις να πεις κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## elis

Οχι αμα ειναι ντεμεκ αισιοδοξη και προσχαρη με ολουσ θα ελκυσει κι αλλον ασε με εμενα εγω περασα πασοκ που δεν προλαβαινεσ να πεισ τιποτα και πηδουσαν ολοι τωρα ειμαι αγροτησ παλι δεν πηδαω δε με πειραζει αυτο προλαβα το ειδα το εργο λιγο καταλαβα πηδηξα τεσσερισ πεντε δεν αξιζε και τελοσ ερωτεσ και μαλακιεσ γι αυτο εγινα αγροτησ για να μην πηδαω εχω και πτυχιο τι να το κανω σαν τη δουλεια δεν εχει γνωριμιεσ μαλακιεσ και λεφτα με τισ γυναικεσ εκλεισε το μαγαζι τοσο απλα

----------


## elis

Τα εξηγησα ολα στισ κολητεσ μου αυτεσ που λεω κορεσ μου γιατι δεν παντρευτηκα τι γινοταν τοτε δε δουλευε κανεισ κλπ τισ τα ειπα τισ τα εξηγησα ημουν ο μονοσ που δουλευε τοτε τουσ εξηγησα για δουλειεσ τα παντα επειδη δουλευουν τι ειναι τα λεφτα οι δουλειεσ ολα ασ κανουν οτι καταλαβαινουν αυτεσ ξερουν εμενα δε μου ειπε κανεισ τοτε ηθελα να τα πω για να κλεισω τα ειπα εκλεισα ηρεμησα οχι θα τρεχω σε γιατρουσ να λεω μαλακιεσ τουλαχιστον εχω φιλεσ εκανα μια παρεα απο τουσ γιατρουσ πολυ καλυτερα αυτα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Οχι αμα ειναι ντεμεκ αισιοδοξη και προσχαρη με ολουσ θα ελκυσει κι αλλον ασε με εμενα εγω περασα πασοκ που δεν προλαβαινεσ να πεισ τιποτα και πηδουσαν ολοι τωρα ειμαι αγροτησ παλι δεν πηδαω δε με πειραζει αυτο προλαβα το ειδα το εργο λιγο καταλαβα πηδηξα τεσσερισ πεντε δεν αξιζε και τελοσ ερωτεσ και μαλακιεσ γι αυτο εγινα αγροτησ για να μην πηδαω εχω και πτυχιο τι να το κανω σαν τη δουλεια δεν εχει γνωριμιεσ μαλακιεσ και λεφτα με τισ γυναικεσ εκλεισε το μαγαζι τοσο απλα


Χαχα Α ρε ελις γελασα με το ΠΑΣΟΚ! Να ειχες κι άδικο, αλλα δεν εχεις

----------


## elis

Φιλε με το πασοκ γυρνουσεσ να κοιταξεισ αλλου και στην πηδουσανε και το εριξα στη δουλεια

----------


## elis

Εγω μικροσ ημουν αυτεσ θελαν μεγαλυτερο τι να εκανα ελεγα σε ολεσ οτι ειμαι πλουσιοσ μπασ και κατσουν εν τω μεταξυ τα παιδια στην αλανα νομιζαν οτι ημουν πλουσιοσ επειδη ημουν καλοσ κι ευαισθητοσ και μια χαρα οταν ρωτουσανε λεγανε εχει λεφτα μαλλια δουλευα στα χωραφια απο 12 χρονων γι αυτο δεν εκανα μαλακιεσ τωρα ειμαι 37 και παππουσ μονο εγω δουλεψα οι αλλοι στα χωρια δε δουλευαν γτ θεσσαλονικη γινοταν χαμοσ θεσσαλονικη δε δουλευαν γτ ειχαμε πασοκ τησ καρα*******ρασ γινοταν εγω πηδηξα τεσσερισ πεντε ειδα τι γινεται και λεω πλακα μου κανετε και πηγαινα για δουλεια να εχω λεφτα μπασ και πηδηξω στο ξαφνικο γτ γινοταν κι αυτο κι ετσι εφαγα τα νιατα μου δουλεια σπουδεσ και μπαλλα πολλη μπαλλα

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Αγαπητοι παλιοι αλλά και νέοι συμφορουμιτες καλησπέρα 
> 
> Επιστρέφω μετά από καιρό με χαλαρο θεματάκι αλλά πιο πολύ για να δώσω ένα σημάδι ζωής..
> 
> Δεν θέλω να σας ζαλίζω πολύ γ αυτό θα είμαι περιεκτική...
> 
> Το τελευταίο χρόνο επεσα με τα μουτρα σε ένα χόμπυ, μεσα από το οποίο ερωτευτηκα πλατωνικα έναν άντρα με τον οποίο δεν θα μπορούσα ΠΟΤΕ ν αποκτήσω τπτ( για πολλούς αντικειμενικούς λογους) και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά αυτή γ μένα!!!! ( βέβαια το ήξερα ότι εγώ με αυτόν ΔΕΝΝΝ...παρόλ αυτά , αυτο δεν με εμποδισε απο το να φαντασιωνομαι πραγματα....) 
> 
> Μέσα από το χώρο αυτο εζησα καλες κ κακες στιγμες ομως καποιες "παρεξηγησεις" με καποια ατομα που ημασταν εκει , με ανάγκασαν να φύγω από εκεί ......και να σκεφτώ αλλά κ να αναθεωρησω πολλα πραγματα γ τη ζωη κ γ μενα!!!
> ...


(Βαρεθηκα να διαβασω 11 σελιδες, ενδεχεται με καποιους να συμφωνω ...)

Μιλιβα

Εσυ μπορει να μου εκανες προσκληση να καταθεσω την αποψη μου στο νημα σου
αλλα μπορει να μην ειμαι καταλληλος. Εχω 16 χρονια χωρις σχεση και το χειροτερο
απο ολα, στις σχεσεις που εκανα (πριν τα 36) *δεν τολμησα εγω το πρωτο βημα*.
Και φυσικα, επειδη οι ελληνιδες δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολες, οσες μου την επεσαν
ουτε κουκλες ηταν, ουτε ισορροπημενες ηταν. Απλα αρπαζαν την ευκαιρια απο τα
μαλλια. Ποια ειναι η ευκαιρια ? Οτι δεν μπορουσα η δεν ηθελα να ερωτοτροπησω.
Γιαυτο τον λογο εκανα και ελαχιστοτατες σχεσεις (μετρημενες στα δαχτυλα
του ενος χεριου). Και δεν θα τις χαρακτηριζα σχεσεις αλλα πολυμηνες ξεπετες.

Το πρωτο αχαρο βημα το τολμουσε η αλλη (οχι οτι εχανε, αλλα το τολμουσε η αλλη).
ΟΧΙ επειδη ειμαι θεογκομενος. Ουτε επειδη τρεχουν λεφτα απο τα μπατζακια μου.
Αλλα γιατι εχω ακριβως την ιδια διστακτικοτητα με σενα : να μην αποκαλυπτω την
συμπαθεια μου (η καψα) στον αλλον. Ειμαι εγωιστης ? Ισως και να μαι, Μιλιβα.
Ομως ισως απλα να ειμαι ισοπεδωμενος απο γονεις οι οποιοι σε μια πολυ ευαισθητη
ηλικια μου πεταξαν "τι να κανει μαζι σου αυτη η κουκλιτσα ? ουτε αυτοκινητο εχεις,
ουτε δουλεια εχεις, *εισαι αδημιουργητος*"

Αυτο περασε πολυ βαθια μεσα μου ... και με κλειδωσε για παντα ! Δεν ανοιγομαι
(αφου, αν η αλλη ειναι ομορφη ειναι κατι σαν Κλεοπατρα που απλα βρεθηκε στην 
γειτονια μου). Στα 52 και δεν το χω ξεμπλεξει το κουβαρι μεσα μου ? 
Στα 52 και ΔΕΝ το χω ξεμπλεξει το κουβαρι μεσα μου !

Sorry .... νομιζα οτι μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω.

PS : το πολυ cool υφακι ισως να δειχνει οτι απλα βρισκεσαι διπλα σε καποιον
και τιποτε αλλο. Υπηρξε μια κοπελα (πριν 16 χρονια) που επειδη συχναζε στην
ιδια καφετερια με μενα ... θεωρησε οτι επρεπε να καταλαβω οτι μου "την επεφτε". 
Φυσικα, εγω θεωρησα οτι απλως βρισκομασταν (που και που) στην ιδια καφετερια 
... και μετα απο δεκα χρονια, ενας κοινος μας φιλος μου αποκαλυψε την αληθεια.
Και ημουν και καμμενος απο ποθο για παρτη της.

Ομως αυτη ειναι η εκτιμηση καποιου που ΔΕΝ γνωριζει απο κρουσεις και επιτυχιες
στον ερωτα. Καλλιστα μπορει να υπαρχουν αλλοι συμφορουμιτες που διαφωνουν
μαζι μου. Και να εχουν και δικιο !

----------


## Miliva21

> (Βαρεθηκα να διαβασω 11 σελιδες, ενδεχεται με καποιους να συμφωνω ...)
> 
> Μιλιβα
> 
> Εσυ μπορει να μου εκανες προσκληση να καταθεσω την αποψη μου στο νημα σου
> αλλα μπορει να μην ειμαι καταλληλος. Εχω 16 χρονια χωρις σχεση και το χειροτερο
> απο ολα, στις σχεσεις που εκανα (πριν τα 36) *δεν τολμησα εγω το πρωτο βημα*.
> Και φυσικα, επειδη οι ελληνιδες δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολες, οσες μου την επεσαν
> ουτε κουκλες ηταν, ουτε ισορροπημενες ηταν. Απλα αρπαζαν την ευκαιρια απο τα
> ...


Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και για τη διάθεση σου να μ απαντήσεις...κατανοώ και σέβομαι το πρόβλημα σου .....θεωρώ ότι κάποια πράγματα τα έχεις πάρει πιο βαθειά μέσα σου και σε έχουν αποθαρρυνει.....
Πρέπει να πιστέψεις εσύ πρώτα στον εαυτο σου....αυτή είναι η αλήθεια .........

Γτ δεν βάζεις καποιους βραχυπροθεσμους και απλούς στόχους στη καθημερινότητα σου....Όχι πολύ δύσκολα πράγματα γ αρχή.....αν νιώθεις ότι κατακτάς το στόχο σου ίσως να ενθαρρύνεις τον εαυτό σου και να ειναι η αρχή να πιστέψεις περισσότερο σε σένα....ποτέ δεν είναι αργά....

Μια γυναίκα στα 50 είναι γιαγια όμως ένας άντρας στα 50 θεωρώ πως μπορεί ακόμα να προσελκύσει ..

Είναι ο φόβος της απόρριψης γι αυτό δεν κάνεις το πρώτο βήμα και κλεινεσαι και λίγο ότι ..μη φανεί ότι έχω ανάγκη μη φανώ ότι το κηνυγαω.....τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι στο μυαλό μου

----------


## Delmember031219

> Μια γυναίκα στα 50 είναι γιαγια


Διαφωνώ. Ανάλογα τον χαρακτήρα και το πως αισθάνεται. Πολλά παίζουν ρόλο. Αλλά σίγουρα μια 50αρα δεν είναι γιαγιά. (Μπορεί βέβαια να το λες ως υπερβολή)

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν εννοώ κάτι σούργελα που χάνουν λάδια και κυκλοφοράνε με εμφάνιση και ντύσιμο 20αρας.

----------


## Miliva21

> Διαφωνώ. Ανάλογα τον χαρακτήρα και το πως αισθάνεται. Πολλά παίζουν ρόλο. Αλλά σίγουρα μια 50αρα δεν είναι γιαγιά. (Μπορεί βέβαια να το λες ως υπερβολή)
> 
> Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν εννοώ κάτι σούργελα που χάνουν λάδια και κυκλοφοράνε με εμφάνιση και ντύσιμο 20αρας.


Δεν ήθελα να μειώσω καμία γυναίκα ...το εννοούσα αλλιώς ότι ο άντρας τραβάει κ στα πενήντα.....
Ή γυναίκα στα 50 δεν είναι στο ζενίθ της ομορφιάς της .......άλλο αν είναι σεξουαλικά στο ζενίθ της...

----------


## Delmember031219

> Δεν ήθελα να μειώσω καμία γυναίκα ...το εννοούσα αλλιώς ότι ο άντρας τραβάει κ στα πενήντα.....
> Ή γυναίκα στα 50 δεν είναι στο ζενίθ της ομορφιάς της .......άλλο αν είναι σεξουαλικά στο ζενίθ της...


Δεν ενώ μόνο το σεξουαλικό. Γιαυτό λέω παίζουν πολλά ρόλο. Αλλά, ναι, από άποψη ομορφιάς δεν είναι στο ζενίθ της. Αλλά δεν είναι και γιαγιά :)

----------


## Delmember031219

Και αυτό που λέω αφορά μειοψηφία των γυναικών σε αυτήν την ηλικία. Έπρεπε να το γράψω από πριν αυτό.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και για τη διάθεση σου να μ απαντήσεις...κατανοώ και σέβομαι το πρόβλημα σου .....θεωρώ ότι κάποια πράγματα τα έχεις πάρει πιο βαθειά μέσα σου και σε έχουν αποθαρρυνει.....
> Πρέπει να πιστέψεις εσύ πρώτα στον εαυτο σου....αυτή είναι η αλήθεια .........
> 
> Γτ δεν βάζεις καποιους βραχυπροθεσμους και απλούς στόχους στη καθημερινότητα σου....Όχι πολύ δύσκολα πράγματα γ αρχή.....αν νιώθεις ότι κατακτάς το στόχο σου ίσως να ενθαρρύνεις τον εαυτό σου και να ειναι η αρχή να πιστέψεις περισσότερο σε σένα....ποτέ δεν είναι αργά....
> 
> Μια γυναίκα στα 50 είναι γιαγια όμως ένας άντρας στα 50 θεωρώ πως μπορεί ακόμα να προσελκύσει ..
> 
> Είναι ο φόβος της απόρριψης γι αυτό δεν κάνεις το πρώτο βήμα και κλεινεσαι και λίγο ότι ..μη φανεί ότι έχω ανάγκη μη φανώ ότι το κηνυγαω.....τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι στο μυαλό μου


Mιλιβα
(θα θελα λιγο να μου αποσαφηνισεις την ηλικια σου, γιατι γραφεις 
ΠΟΛΥ μετρημενα για 21 ετων .... εγω ειμαι 52 και εχω μυαλα 16αρη,
την παταει πολυ συχνα ο κοσμος μαζι μου ... εσυ ομως, συγχωρα με
πρεπει να χεις πιασει τα 30, στα μυαλα ... εικαζω, μπορει να πεφτω εξω, 
εσυ θα μου πεις)

Οσο δυσκολο ειναι για σενα να φανερωσεις το ενδιαφερον σου για καποιον
αλλο τοσο ειναι για εκεινον. Μεγαλωσαμε σε μια κοινωνια οπου ο ανδρας
θεωρειται ο κυνηγος, ενω ... εχει γινει η γυναικα ο κυνηγος. ΑΥΤΗ εχει 
τον τελικο λογο αν κατι θελει να προχωρησει η οχι. Αυτη ειναι ο κυνηγος.
Εχουν αλλαξει 180 μοιρες αυτα που μαθαμε (η ειδαμε στον σινεμα).

Ο ανδρας, λοιπον, φοβαται την απορριψη οπως την φοβασαι και εσυ.
Ποναει απο την απορριψη οπως πονας και εσυ. Κανει καιρο να συνελθει
οπως χρειαζεσαι και εσυ. Τρικλιζει η πιστη του στον ερωτα οπως τρικλιζει 
σε καθε αλλη γυναικα που εξαπατηθηκε. Κλεινεται στον εαυτο του
οπως κλεινεται καθε γυναικα που δεν θελει να ξαναπροσπαθησει.

Τι πιστεψατε οτι ειναι ο ανδρας ?

Αυτο το αγερωχο, σκληρο, ετοιμολογο, επιθετικο, σαγηνευτικο αντρακι
(George Clooney) που ερχεται να κλεψει την πρωην του (Julia Roberts)
μεσα απο την απεραντη χλιδη που της προσφερει ο νυν γκομενος 
(Andy Garcia) .... με αερα και αυτοπεποιθηση πλανηταρχη ?

Πολυ φοβαμαι, οτι το προτυπο ενος ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥ εραστη βρισκεται μονο στον
κινηματογραφο. Ο καθημερινος αντρας ..... φοοοοβααααααταιιιιιιιιιιι ιι σαν
μικρο παιδι. Απλα δεν το δειχνει οταν ειναι με τους φιλους του (εκει ισως
σας παρασυρει η ανεση και δυναμικοτητα του) γιατι εκει ... δεν φοβαται
μην πληγωθει. Ειναι με φιλους. Ενας φιλος και να χαθει δεκα χρονια,
και να ξαναβρεθει μετα απο δεκα χρονια .... δεν τρεχει καστανο.
Σαν να μην κυλησε μια μερα. Kανεις δεν πληγωνεται.

Ομως σε μια ερωτικη επιθυμια και σχεση ... υπαρχει χωρος για τετοιες
ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΕΙΣ και ΟΝΕΙΡΙΚΕΣ καταστασεις ? Ο ανδρας φοβαται !!!!!!!!!!!
Και φοβαται περισσοτερο απο σας. Οχι την αυτοχειραφετηση σας 
(ειχε μια σκασιλα) αλλα το ποσο λιγο δειχνετε οτι σας λειπει. Μπαινουμε
σε μαγαζια διασκεδασης και ειναι σαν να πηρατε/πηραμε το σπιτι μαζι μας.
Κανεις δεν αναζηταει τον αλλον με τα ματια .... ολοι κοιτουν μεσα στην
παρεα τους και μονο. Μερικες φορες αποκλειστικα ενα-δυο καλους φιλους/
φιλες μεσα στην παρεα και .... κανεναν αλλον. Μερικες φορες, ουτε αυτους.
Μονο το κινητο.

Και μετα αναρωτιωμαστε γιατι εχει γινει τοσο mission impossible ιστορια 
ο ερωτας, η προσεγγιση ? Σοβαρα τωρα ....

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Διαφωνώ. Ανάλογα τον χαρακτήρα και το πως αισθάνεται. Πολλά παίζουν ρόλο. Αλλά σίγουρα μια 50αρα δεν είναι γιαγιά. (Μπορεί βέβαια να το λες ως υπερβολή)


Συμφωνω απολυτα .... ετων 62 (στην φωτογραφια)
https://cdn-s3.si.com/styles/si_gall...?itok=BzK0LGyI
Βεβαια, ειναι η μοναδικη σε ολοκληρο τον πλανητη. Τα γονιδια της
τα εξεταζει η επιστημη να βρει "τι πηγε στραβα" με τις υπολοιπες.
Μακαρι να βρουν κατι δηλαδη .... ΜΑΚΑΡΙ !

----------


## Miliva21

> Mιλιβα
> (θα θελα λιγο να μου αποσαφηνισεις την ηλικια σου, γιατι γραφεις 
> ΠΟΛΥ μετρημενα για 21 ετων .... εγω ειμαι 52 και εχω μυαλα 16αρη,
> την παταει πολυ συχνα ο κοσμος μαζι μου ... εσυ ομως, συγχωρα με
> πρεπει να χεις πιασει τα 30, στα μυαλα ... εικαζω, μπορει να πεφτω εξω, 
> εσυ θα μου πεις)
> 
> Οσο δυσκολο ειναι για σενα να φανερωσεις το ενδιαφερον σου για καποιον
> αλλο τοσο ειναι για εκεινον. Μεγαλωσαμε σε μια κοινωνια οπου ο ανδρας
> ...


Ναι έχουν γίνει δύσκολες οι εποχές για τις σχέσεις όμως από εκεί και πέρα θα πρέπει ο καθένας να ψάξει και να κοιτάξει για τον εαυτό του τι γντ...έτσι αναρωτήθηκα και εγώ...οχι δεν είναι τριαντα ειμαι πολύ κοντα στην ηλικία που έχει το νικνειμ μου.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Συμφωνω απολυτα .... ετων 62 (στην φωτογραφια)
> https://cdn-s3.si.com/styles/si_gall...?itok=BzK0LGyI
> Βεβαια, ειναι η μοναδικη σε ολοκληρο τον πλανητη. Τα γονιδια της
> τα εξεταζει η επιστημη να βρει "τι πηγε στραβα" με τις υπολοιπες.
> Μακαρι να βρουν κατι δηλαδη .... ΜΑΚΑΡΙ !


Καλά αυτή που έστειλες είναι μπομπαα...

----------


## Miliva21

> Και αυτό που λέω αφορά μειοψηφία των γυναικών σε αυτήν την ηλικία. Έπρεπε να το γράψω από πριν αυτό.


Ναι το καταλαβαμε εσένα σου αρέσουν οι μιλφ..χαχα

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Ναι έχουν γίνει δύσκολες οι εποχές για τις σχέσεις όμως από εκεί και πέρα θα πρέπει ο καθένας να ψάξει και να κοιτάξει για τον εαυτό του τι γντ...έτσι αναρωτήθηκα και εγώ...οχι δεν είναι τριαντα ειμαι πολύ κοντα στην ηλικία που έχει το νικνειμ μου.....


Eισαι απιστευτα ωριμη. Και δεν ξερω αν ολες οι σημερινες συνομηλικες σου 
ειναι τοσο ωριμες. Μαλλον (εικαζω) μονο εσυ. Eικαζω, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

Οι εποχες, οσον αφορα σχεσεις αντρων-γυναικων, εξακολουθουν να ειναι
δυσκολες οπως ηταν παντα. Ουτε την εποχη των μαναδων μας ηταν ευκολες. 
Απλα δεν ζουσαμε εμεις τοτε (για να ξερουμε και) να συγκρινουμε με την 
δικη μας. Καθε εποχη ξερει (και εστιαζει) τα δικα της προβληματα και
τις συνθηκες προσεγγισης. Μετα το 1945, ποιος εψαχνε ερωτες ?
Οι ανθρωποι δεν ειχαν να φανε, η πολεμουσαν σε εμφυλιους
οπου ο αδελφος εβγαζε αδελφου ματι. Τραγικες συνθηκες 
για να ερωτευθεις.

Να δοξαζουμε την καλη μας τυχη, που γεννηθηκαμε στην εποχη
της ευμαρειας. Το ξερω οτι δεν φτανει αυτο. Αλλα να το θυμομαστε.
Και να μην ερωτευθουμε, δεν θα μας ερθει καμια σφαιρα απο το πουθενα.
Θα ζησουμε (εστω μοναχικα και λυπημενα). Εσυ Μιλιβα, το μονο που εχεις
να σκεφτεις ειναι οτι εχεις περιπου μιαμιση δεκαετια μπροστα σου να κανεις 
οτι σου καπνισει (εννοω ερωτικα). Καψε το πελεκουδι, ζησε την ζωη σου 
στο επακρο, κανε μαλακιες ΤΩΡΑ, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ .... οχι οταν φτασεις τα 40.

Μην επιβαλλεις συνεση και ορθολογισμο στην ζωη σου ΑΚΟΜΑ.
θα ρθει αυτη η εποχη, δεν μπορεις να την αποφυγεις.

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ? Ειναι αδικο για σενα ....
ρωτα ολες αυτες (διπλα σου) ποσο θα θελαν να ειναι 21.
Να ζησουν την ασθηση οτι ΟΛΑ ειναι πιθανα και διαθεσιμα.
Οτι μπορουν να κανουν και μια βλακεια παραπανω, να πουν
μια κοτσανα παραπανω .... χωρις να γυρισουν ολα εναντιον τους.
Κυριως το τελευταιο > χωρις να γυρισουν ολα εναντιον τους.

Live your life .... TODAY ! Get out of here .... pleeeeeaaaaaseeeee !

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Καλά αυτή που έστειλες είναι μπομπαα...


Να χαμε να λεγαμε, Μιλιβα .... 
Αυτη εχει ενα ολοκληρο team (τις τελευταιες δεκαετιες) απο δερματολογους,
διατροφολογους, γυμναστες, ψυχολογους, κοσμετολογους, πλαστικους,
ρηφλεξιολογους και .... *αγοραρους* που η καθημερινη γυναικα δεν βλεπει 
ουτε στα 25 της.

Ειναι αδικο να βλεπεις μονο το τελικο αποτελεσμα (φωτο - κορμαρα).
Βαλε τα teams και ΛΕΦΤΑ που την εφτασαν εκει ... και τοτε ΟΛΑ 
γινονται ξεκαθαρα. Βεβαια, εχει και αναθεματισμενα γονιδια.
Damn good cells !!!!! Το συμπαν ολοκληρο συνομωτησε.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Mιλιβα
> (θα θελα λιγο να μου αποσαφηνισεις την ηλικια σου, γιατι γραφεις 
> ΠΟΛΥ μετρημενα για 21 ετων .... εγω ειμαι 52 και εχω μυαλα 16αρη,
> την παταει πολυ συχνα ο κοσμος μαζι μου ... εσυ ομως, συγχωρα με
> πρεπει να χεις πιασει τα 30, στα μυαλα ... εικαζω, μπορει να πεφτω εξω, 
> εσυ θα μου πεις)
> 
> Οσο δυσκολο ειναι για σενα να φανερωσεις το ενδιαφερον σου για καποιον
> αλλο τοσο ειναι για εκεινον. Μεγαλωσαμε σε μια κοινωνια οπου ο ανδρας
> ...


Θες και την δική μου άποψη πάνω στο θέμα, αν και απευθύνεσαι στην Μίλιβα; Θα σου πω, πως κάνεις κάποια λαθάκια, όσον αφορά για την επικοινωνία που είπες. Κατ'αρχήν να ξεκινήσω λέγοντας, πως μου φαίνεται λίγο απόλυτος ο λόγος σου. Ήσουν κάποτε σε παρέα; Δεν σε κριτικάρω, απλά μου φαίνονται λίγο περίεργα αυτά που λες, γιατί εγώ δεν τα έχω δει. 

Γιατί να φοβάται ο μέσος άντρας στο να προσεγγίσει μια κοπέλα; Η αυτοπεποίθηση δεν πηγάζει ετερόνομα, πηγάζει μόνο από την δική μας προσπάθεια με τον εαυτό μας. Όσο εξερευνά τον εαυτό του κάποιος, βλέπει και τι δυνατότητες έχει, από εκεί και πέρα έρχονται και οι προοπτικές. Είσαι παλαιότερης γενιάς όπως έγραψες και ίσως να τα βλέπεις λίγο de facto κάποια πράγματα, όπως με την προσέγγιση και το κινητό στις παρέες. 

Είμαι 21 χρονών, σε όσες παρέες ήμουν, ποτέ δεν κοιτούσαμε τα κινητά κλπ., κάναμε την πλάκα μας και περνούσαμε ωραία και ακόμα και τώρα περνάμε ωραία. Μοιραζόμαστε τα προβλήματα με χαβαλέ και περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα. Όσο για τα πρότυπα που είπες, του άντρα και της γυναίκας, το σίγουρο είναι όπως είπες, πως με τα χρόνια αλλάζουν τα πρότυπα. Η γυναίκα πιστεύω όμως, πως πάντοτε ήταν το "αφεντικό" σε μια σχέση. Η γυναίκα σε διαλέγει για σχέση, όχι εμείς την γυναίκα, αυτό είναι το σημαντικό. 

Όσο για την προσέγγιση, πιστεύω ακράδαντα, πως αυτός που τα έχει βρει με τον εαυτό του, δεν έχει πρόβλημα να φάει και την απόρριψη. Ξέρει την αξία του και αυτό από μόνο του φτάνει. Όσο και να κρύβεται κάποιος πίσω από ένα λάπτοπ ή πίσω από ένα κινητό κλπ., την απόρριψη δεν θα την γλιτώσει. Δεν γλιτώνεις κάτι όταν το αποφεύγεις, παρά μόνο όταν το αντιμετωπίσεις. Αυτό έχω εγώ ως θεωρία. Το ίδιο πράγμα και στην προσέγγιση, άμα δεν κάνεις λάθη, δεν θα έρθει και η εμπειρία, ακόμη και η χυλόπιτα είναι μια εμπειρία. 

Οπότε τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα από όσο φαντάζεσαι, αν ο καθένας επένδυε περισσότερο στον εαυτό του και όχι στους άλλους, θα ήταν το καλύτερο. Επένδυσε στις δυνατότητές σου, επένδυσε σε εσένα και θα δεις πως θα αλλάζει και η κοσμοθεωρία σου έτσι. Θα δίνεις σημασία, στα πράγματα που εσύ θέλεις. Αυτά τα λίγα από εμένα και σόρρι που παρεμβαίνω στην συζήτησή σου με την Μίλιβα.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

ΝΑΙ, αυτος που τα χει βρει με τον εαυτο του ... δεν εχει προβλημα 
να την πεσει και στην Κλεοπατρα (με εναν Μαρκο Αντωνιο απο διπλα).

Ομως, ποσοι ειναι αυτοι ? .... απο την καθημερινη σου εμπειρια ....

Κοιτα,
επειδη βλεπω να περιδινιζομαστε σε μια σπειρα "δεν πιστευεις,
γιατι δεν πιστευεις ?" .... εγραψα οτι ΔΕΝ ειμαι ισορροπημενος
στο θεμα αυτοπεποιθηση και ακομα περισσοτερο στο θεμα
προσεγγιση.

Εγραψα .... "οι γονεις μου με εκαναν να πιστεψω οτι η γυναικα
ψαχνει αποκλειστικα *δημιουργημενους* εραστες" .... αυτη ειναι
η Μαυρη Τρυπα που επεσα μεσα. Εχω πεισθει οτι ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα. 
Γιαυτο δεν ειμαι η καλυτερη περιπτωση να συμβουλεψει την Μιλιβα.

Ποσες φορες να το γραψω ? ....

Εσυ απο την αλλη, δειχνεις ακριβως αυτο που (ισως) ταιριαζει στην
Μιλιβα. Τουλαχιστον απο αποψη αυτοπεποιθησης. Εγω στα 21
κοιτουσα πλακακια και περιμενα απο που θα μου ρθει η σφαλιαρα.
Ξεκαθαρα οτι ΔΕΝ εισαι εσυ .... στα 21.

Και ΝΑΙ, 
ειμαι απολυτος (ασπρο-μαυρο) γιατι βρισκω καταφυγιο εκει μεσα.
Ειναι μηχανισμος αμυνας .... οχι ωριμη επιλογη και τακτικη.

----------


## Kostas_14

> ΝΑΙ, αυτος που τα χει βρει με τον εαυτο του ... δεν εχει προβλημα 
> να την πεσει και στην Κλεοπατρα (με εναν Μαρκο Αντωνιο απο διπλα).
> 
> Ομως, ποσοι ειναι αυτοι ? .... απο την καθημερινη σου εμπειρια ....


Γιατί ρε συ, να έχεις τα δυο άκρα στο μυαλό σου; Και πόσες Κλεοπάτρες θα δεις έξω; Και πόσους Μάρκους Αντώνιους; Το θέμα είναι ότι όπως και να είναι η κοπέλα, είτε είναι άκρως ελκυστική, είτε είναι πιο χαλαρή, το θέμα είναι πως θα είσαι εσύ. Όχι τόσο εξωτερικά, όσο με το αν θα τα έχεις βρει με εσένα τον ίδιο. Η αυτοπεποίθηση, είναι το πιο ελκυστικό πράγμα για τον άνδρα, όσον αφορά για την προσέγγιση στις κοπέλες. 

Θα σου πω για εμένα, εγώ δεν είμαι ο τύπος του γυμναστηρίου, το έχω ξανά πει ότι είμαι πιο χαλαρός όσον αφορά στην διατροφή και μου αρέσει να περνάω καλά. Οκ, δεν είμαι και παχύσαρκος, αλλά δεν έχω και το σουπερ ουαου σώμα. Όμως έχω επιτυχία στις "Κλεοπάτρες" σε εκείνες τις κοπέλες, που είναι άκρως ελκυστικές και οι άντρες φοβούνται ακόμα και να τις δουν στα μάτια. Όταν ξέρεις την αξία σου, τότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα και να προσεγγίσεις όποια κοπέλα σου αρέσει, ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος. Το θέμα είναι να δει ότι την προσέγγισης και μετράει πολύ, το να προσεγγίσεις ακόμη και να φας άκυρο. 

Όταν τρώω άκυρο, ευχαριστώ την κοπέλα για το καφέ, περιμένω μαζί της το λεωφορείο στην στάση και την αποχαιρετώ με ένα χαμόγελο. Αυτή είναι η αντίδραση μου. 

Όταν έφαγα το πρώτο μου άκυρο, καθόμουν και έκλαιγα επί 2 μέρες και δεν μιλούσα σε κανέναν. Τώρα άλλαξαν τα πράγματα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Συμφωνω απολυτα .... ετων 62 (στην φωτογραφια)
> https://cdn-s3.si.com/styles/si_gall...?itok=BzK0LGyI
> Βεβαια, ειναι η μοναδικη σε ολοκληρο τον πλανητη. Τα γονιδια της
> τα εξεταζει η επιστημη να βρει "τι πηγε στραβα" με τις υπολοιπες.
> Μακαρι να βρουν κατι δηλαδη .... ΜΑΚΑΡΙ !


OMG!Τι γυναίκα!

----------


## Kostas_14

> Συμφωνω απολυτα .... ετων 62 (στην φωτογραφια)
> https://cdn-s3.si.com/styles/si_gall...?itok=BzK0LGyI
> Βεβαια, ειναι η μοναδικη σε ολοκληρο τον πλανητη. Τα γονιδια της
> τα εξεταζει η επιστημη να βρει "τι πηγε στραβα" με τις υπολοιπες.
> Μακαρι να βρουν κατι δηλαδη .... ΜΑΚΑΡΙ !


Πωωωωωωω τώρα την είδα, κουκλάρα...

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Kυριοι ....

μην στρεψουμε την απεχθεια ολων των συμφορουμιτριων εναντιον μας.

Το link δειχνει τι ΔΕΝ ισχυει στην καθημερινοτητα !
Και δεν βλεπω πως θα ξεφυγετε(-ξεφυγουμε) της καθημερινοτητας.
Η Christie Brinkley μπηκε για να υπογραμμισω ΠΟΥ εχει φτασει η επιστημη
σημερα. Η ιδια ... ειναι απλησιαστη ... *οση αυτοπεποιθηση και να χετε.*
Ομως η κοσμετολογια (και ενας σκασμος χρηματα) δειχνουν οτι η ομορφια
πραγματικα δεν εχει οριο. Απο κει δεν ξεκινησε η κουβεντα ?


Αρεσκομαι ΠΟΛΥ να φανταζομαι εναν κοσμο οπου κανεις δεν ασχημαινει
με τα χρονια. Ενα τεχνολογικο επιπεδο οπου ΟΛΟΙ μπορουν να γερνουν 
χωρις να ασχημαινουν. Αυτη ειναι η βαθυτερη λαχταρα πισω απο το λινκ.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Kυριοι ....
> 
> μην στρεψουμε την απεχθεια ολων των συμφορουμιτριων εναντιον μας.
> 
> Το link δειχνει τι ΔΕΝ ισχυει στην καθημερινοτητα !
> Και δεν βλεπω πως θα ξεφυγετε(-ξεφυγουμε) της καθημερινοτητας.
> Η Christie Brinkley μπηκε για να υπογραμμισω ΠΟΥ εχει φτασει η επιστημη
> σημερα. Η ιδια ... ειναι απλησιαστη ... *οση αυτοπεποιθηση και να χετε.*
> Ομως η κοσμετολογια (και ενας σκασμος χρηματα) δειχνουν οτι η ομορφια
> ...


Εντάξει ρε συ, αλλά και τέτοια κοπέλα, δεν την βρίσκεις κάθε μέρα έξω. Οι κοπέλες είναι όμορφες όλες, η κάθε μια με τον τρόπο της...

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Δεν αντιλεγω ....

(Και δεν ειναι κοπελα .... γκιλφα ειναι !)

----------


## Delmember031219

> Ναι το καταλαβαμε εσένα σου αρέσουν οι μιλφ..χαχα


χαχαχα. το περίμενα αυτό. όχι ρε. απλά με τσίγκλισε η λέξη. αλλά επί της ουσίας συμφωνώ πως το πέρασμα των χρόνων φαίνεται πιο έντονα στις γυναίκες.

----------


## Miliva21

> Eισαι απιστευτα ωριμη. Και δεν ξερω αν ολες οι σημερινες συνομηλικες σου 
> ειναι τοσο ωριμες. Μαλλον (εικαζω) μονο εσυ. Eικαζω, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.
> 
> Οι εποχες, οσον αφορα σχεσεις αντρων-γυναικων, εξακολουθουν να ειναι
> δυσκολες οπως ηταν παντα. Ουτε την εποχη των μαναδων μας ηταν ευκολες. 
> Απλα δεν ζουσαμε εμεις τοτε (για να ξερουμε και) να συγκρινουμε με την 
> δικη μας. Καθε εποχη ξερει (και εστιαζει) τα δικα της προβληματα και
> τις συνθηκες προσεγγισης. Μετα το 1945, ποιος εψαχνε ερωτες ?
> Οι ανθρωποι δεν ειχαν να φανε, η πολεμουσαν σε εμφυλιους
> ...


Χαχα μωρέ έχεις δίκιο μερικά πράγματα ίσως τα έχω πάρει σοβαρά λόγω ιδιοσυγκρασιας κ μπορεί να μου λείπει λίγο ο αυθορμητισμος της ηλικίας μου...

Ντάξει είναι το τι νιώθει ο καθένας και πως το νιώθει..........Εγώ μπορεί να τα έχω πάρει με συνεση και σοβαρότητα όπως λες τώρα ..μπορεί στα 30 να μου τη βαρέσει και να μου βγουν απωθημένα και να θέλω τότε να "διεκδικησω" όσα δεν ήμουν έτοιμη ή το σκεφτόμουν μέχρι τώρα ....

Όχι ότι είναι καλό αυτό.....να σ μένουν απωθημένα που να βγαίνουν αργότερα αν έχεις και οικογένεια η οτιδήποτε είναι το χειρότερο...

Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.....

----------


## elis

Μιλιβακι τωρα θεσ να ξεχωριζεισ ντεμεκ εισαι μυαλωμενη αυριο μεθαυριο που θα κανεισ οικογενεια και θα ζεισ με αναμνησεισ φροντισε να εχεισ πολλεσ η κακεσ η καλεσ μικρη σημασια εχει ετων 38 με κορακλα 20 που να κανω μαλακιεσ πια

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν αντιλεγω ....
> 
> (Και δεν ειναι κοπελα .... γκιλφα ειναι !)


Όλες κοπέλες είναι, εκτός από εκείνες που είναι προχωρημένης ηλικίας, οπότε λέγονται "κυρίες". Παιδιά μια διευκρίνηση σημαντική, για να είναι milf μια γυναίκα, πρέπει να έχει παιδί. Δεν θα μεταφράσω το milf, βγάλτε το μόνοι σας. Δεν είναι όλες οι 40αρες-50αρες milf...

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Κατι σημαντικο.

Οι ελευθερες, καλο θα ηταν να συμβουλευονται παντρεμενες
η εστω φιλες τους σε σχεση. Οταν μια ελευθερη συμβουλευει
μια αλλη ελευθερη (πως να προσεγγισει αντρα) το πιθανοτερο ειναι
να την πεισει οτι δεν χανει και τιποτα που ειναι μονη. Mπορει παντα
να προσπαθησει αργοτερα (να βρει αντρα). Οποτε και οι δυο 
βολευονται στην αναβολη και καμια δεν μενει μονη της. 
Win-win situation.

Μονο που αν γινει συνηθεια και εθισμος ... ειναι lose-lose situation.
Οι αγερωχες μοναξιες ειναι πολυ καλες οταν ξερεις ποτε το παρακανες.

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλιβακι τωρα θεσ να ξεχωριζεισ ντεμεκ εισαι μυαλωμενη αυριο μεθαυριο που θα κανεισ οικογενεια και θα ζεισ με αναμνησεισ φροντισε να εχεισ πολλεσ η κακεσ η καλεσ μικρη σημασια εχει ετων 38 με κορακλα 20 που να κανω μαλακιεσ πια


Κάτσε ρε έλις είκοσι χρόνων η κόρη κ εσύ 38;; στα 18 την έκανες μικρούλης;;;;

----------


## Miliva21

> Κατι σημαντικο.
> 
> Οι ελευθερες, καλο θα ηταν να συμβουλευονται παντρεμενες
> η εστω φιλες τους σε σχεση. Οταν μια ελευθερη συμβουλευει
> μια αλλη ελευθερη (πως να προσεγγισει αντρα) το πιθανοτερο ειναι
> να την πεισει οτι δεν χανει και τιποτα που ειναι μονη. Mπορει παντα
> να προσπαθησει αργοτερα (να βρει αντρα). Οποτε και οι δυο 
> βολευονται στην αναβολη και καμια δεν μενει μονη της. 
> Win-win situation.
> ...


Εξηγησε το λιγο καλυτερα αυτο γ να το πιάσω στο 100%...

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Λεει η μια ελευθερη στην αλλη 

- Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι τον Γιαννη ...
- Ξεπεραστον ... υπαρχουν απειροι Γιαννηδες εκει εξω.
- Δικιο εχεις ! Αλλωστε, μια χαρα περναμε και μαζι, φιλεναδα ...

Η ιδια στιχομυθια με μια παντρεμενη (η σχετισμενη)

- Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι τον Γιαννη.
- Γιατι δεν τον παιρνεις τηλεφωνο ?
- Θα νομισει οτι του την ξαναπεφτω.
- Βρες που συχναζει και σκασε τυχαια ...
- Δεν κανω τετοια ! Αλλωστε δεν ξερω που συχναζει.
- Τοτε να σου γνωρισω καποιον που ισως ταιριαζεται.
- Μπαααα ... ασε καλυτερα. Καλα ειμαι και μονη.
- Ειπα εγω οτι δεν εισαι ?



Ποια απο τις δυο περιπτωσεις .... ξεσηκωνει καλυτερα
για συναναστροφη με το αντιθετο φυλο ?
Ποια δεν σ'αφηνει να ΕΘΙΣΤΕΙΣ στην εργενικη ζωη ?

----------


## Miliva21

> Λεει η μια ελευθερη στην αλλη 
> 
> - Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι τον Γιαννη ...
> - Ξεπεραστον ... υπαρχουν απειροι Γιαννηδες εκει εξω.
> - Δικιο εχεις ! Αλλωστε, μια χαρα περναμε και μαζι, φιλεναδα ...
> 
> Η ιδια στιχομυθια με μια παντρεμενη (η σχετισμενη)
> 
> - Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι τον Γιαννη.
> ...


Χαχα έτσι όπως το έγραψες κι οι δύο σε αφήνουν να εθιστείς στην εργενικη ζωή

----------


## Kostas_14

> Λεει η μια ελευθερη στην αλλη 
> 
> - Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι τον Γιαννη ...
> - Ξεπεραστον ... υπαρχουν απειροι Γιαννηδες εκει εξω.
> - Δικιο εχεις ! Αλλωστε, μια χαρα περναμε και μαζι, φιλεναδα ...
> 
> Η ιδια στιχομυθια με μια παντρεμενη (η σχετισμενη)
> 
> - Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι τον Γιαννη.
> ...


Είναι και θέμα ανθρώπου έτσι, μην το ξεχνάμε και αυτό. Εκείνος/η που θέλει γνωριμίες, είτε για φιλία, είτε ερωτικά, βρίσκει, δεν περιμένει κάποιον να την ξεσηκώσει ή να τον ξεσηκώσει. Εκείνος/η που δεν θέλει κανέναν άλλο πέρα από τον εαυτό του/της, τότε ό,τι και να κάνει ο φίλος/η, μόνος/η θα μείνει...

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Χαχα έτσι όπως το έγραψες κι οι δύο σε αφήνουν να εθιστείς στην εργενικη ζωή


Δεν νομιζω.
Ποσο παραπανω να πιεσει (η παντρεμενη) στην δευτερη περιπτωση ?
Μαλιστα, επειδη ακριβως "συμφωνει" με την ελευθερη οτι "καλα ειναι και μονη"
η ελευθερη σκανδαλιζεται να ξανασκεφτει τις προτροπες της.
Στην πρωτη περιπτωση .... δεν υπαρχει καμια προτροπη (για σκανδαλισμους
η εστω εναλλακτικες προτασεις).

----------


## elisabet

Γεια σου Μιλιβα!!!
Δεν διάβασα και τις 30 σελίδες που έχουν γραφτεί αλλά απ' τα λίγα που είδα...πω ρε παιδιά έχουμε κάνει πυρηνική φυσική ένα θέμα που θα πρεπε να είναι τοοοοσο απλό!!! Η αλήθεια είναι πως στις ερωτικές σχέσεις επειδή αυτές περιλαμβάνουν εγγύτητα κτλ βγαίνουν όλες οι ανασφάλειες, τα ταμπού, οι φόβοι κτλ όλων μας και εκεί γίνεται το μεγάλο μπέρδεμα.
Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες που έγραψαν οτι μιλάμε στην ουσία για διαφορετικές οπτικές στα δύο φύλα. Οι γυναίκες έχουμε μεγαλώσει με το σκεπτικό πως το σεξ είναι κάτι σημαντικό και θα κάνουμε τρομερή χάρη σε όποιον του κάτσουμε και έτσι πρέπει πρώτα να τον έχουμε περάσει από 100 τεστ, να έχουμε σιγουρευτεί για τις προθέσεις του, για την σοβαρότητα της σχέσης κι όλα αυτά και οι άντρες έχουν μεγαλώσει με το σκεπτικό πως αν δεν τους κάτσει η κοπέλα είναι άχρηστοι και έτσι πρέπει να κυνηγάνε ο, τι κινείται για να επιβεβαιώσουν τον ανδρισμό τους, άρα αφού δεν μου κάτσε απτο πρώτο ραντεβού την κάνω τρέχοντας γιατί μου ρχεται χυλόπιτα. Πώς να συναντηθούν και να τα βρουν δυο τέτοιοι άνθρωποι, μου λες;

Προσωπικά Μιλιβα πιστεύω πως έχεις πολλά τέτοια στερεότυπα στο κεφάλι σου και ενώ είσαι ώριμη κοπέλα και τα αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοια, συνεχίζεις να τα κουβαλάς έστω κι αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Πρόσεξα τις σκέψεις που είπες οτι κάνεις όταν κάποιος σου κάνει ένα όμορφο σχόλιο, ότι σκέφτεσαι αυτομάτως "τι να θέλει αυτός άραγε από μένα;" ή "θέλει μόνο να με πηδήξει;" ή "μιλάει και με άλλες και λέει τα ίδια;" και μάλιστα λες οτι καλά κάνεις και τα σκέφτεσαι γιατί στο τέλος επιβεβαιώνεσαι. Αυτό είναι αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία Μιλιβακι. Δεν λέμε πως δεν υπάρχουν μαλάκες άντρες, και γυναίκες υπάρχουν , αλλά όσο τους ψάχνεις συνεχώς, τόσο θα τους βρίσκεις. Κι ο έρωτας είναι κυρίως ρίσκο! Αν δεν είσαι διατεθειμένη να ρισκάρεις, να εκτεθείς και να πονέσεις, στο υπογράφω πως ποτέ δεν θα βρεις τον έρωτα που ψάχνεις. Εσύ λες πως ζητάς και θες τον έρωτα αλλά οι πράξεις σου φωνάζουν το αντίθετο. Λες ερωτεύτηκες πλατωνικά έναν με τον οποίο εκ των πραγμάτων δεν γινόταν να προχωρήσει. Δεν ξέρω τους λόγους που δεν γινόταν , αλλά το δέχομαι αφού το λες. Η ερώτηση που θα πρέπει να κάνεις στον εαυτό σου όμως είναι γιατί από τόσους άντρες, σε τόσες δραστηριότητες που έχεις, κανείς μα κανείς δεν σου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον και το έκανε κάποιος με τον οποίο εκ των πραγμάτων δεν γινόταν να προχωρήσει ποτέ; Καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω; Μήπως βρίσκεις να ερωτευτείς αυτόν που από πριν ξέρεις οτι δεν γίνεται να γίνει κάτι; Μήπως έτσι προστατεύεις τον εαυτό σου και ερωτεύεσαι "εκ του ασφαλούς"; Μπορεί να λέω βλακείες, αλλά σκέψου το. Όταν λες πως θες να ερωτευτείς είσαι σίγουρη πως το εννοείς ή απλά σε τρομάζει τόσο πολύ που είσαι διατεθειμένη να μένεις για πάντα σε πλατωνικούς έρωτες προστατευμένη;

Επίσης παρατηρώ πως έχεις εξιδανικεύσει πολύ το θέμα. Δεν είναι κακό, στην ηλικία σου πολλές γυναίκες είχαμε το θέμα του έρωτα τόσο εξιδανικευμένο αλλά μου δίνεις την αίσθηση πως δεν θες με τίποτα να χαλάσεις αυτή την εικόνα που έχεις στο νου σου. ¨Ενας στην πέφτει σε μια παρέα και σου λέει τι όμορφη που είσαι. Ναι, μέσα του κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σκέφτεται πως θα σε πηδήξει, έχει ήδη φτιάξει σενάρια στο κεφάλι του, μη σου πω το χει φαντασιωθεί κιόλας και εκείνη την στιγμή μάλλον δεν τον νοιάζει και πολύ τι συναισθηματικές ανάγκες έχει η Μιλιβα και αν είναι καλό παιδί ή όχι. Σκέφτεται απλά πόσο όμορφη είσαι και θέλει να σε πηδήξει. Και;;; Όσοι έχουν σχέσεις πώς νομίζεις οτι ξεκίνησαν; Ποιες ήταν οι πρώτες σκέψεις; Να ένας καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος, πόσο θα μου άρεσε να αναλύσουμε μαζί το προσφυγικό ζήτημα; Έρωτας χωρίς σωματική έλξη δεν υπάρχει, αυτός που θα σου πει πως σε ερωτεύτηκε και δεν θα σκέφτεται 100 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο τρόπους για να σε ρίξει, σου λέει ψεματα.
Κι όσο εσύ θα σκέφτεσαι "ωχ αυτός θέλει να με πηδήξει και να φύγει", τόσο θα συναντάς τύπους που θα σκέφτονται "αν δεν την πηδήξω αυτή, θα μαι άχρηστος"

----------


## elis

Μπραβο ελισαβετ ειπεσ την αληθεια μπραβο

----------


## Kostas_14

> Γεια σου Μιλιβα!!!
> Δεν διάβασα και τις 30 σελίδες που έχουν γραφτεί αλλά απ' τα λίγα που είδα...πω ρε παιδιά έχουμε κάνει πυρηνική φυσική ένα θέμα που θα πρεπε να είναι τοοοοσο απλό!!! Η αλήθεια είναι πως στις ερωτικές σχέσεις επειδή αυτές περιλαμβάνουν εγγύτητα κτλ βγαίνουν όλες οι ανασφάλειες, τα ταμπού, οι φόβοι κτλ όλων μας και εκεί γίνεται το μεγάλο μπέρδεμα.
> Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες που έγραψαν οτι μιλάμε στην ουσία για διαφορετικές οπτικές στα δύο φύλα. Οι γυναίκες έχουμε μεγαλώσει με το σκεπτικό πως το σεξ είναι κάτι σημαντικό και θα κάνουμε τρομερή χάρη σε όποιον του κάτσουμε και έτσι πρέπει πρώτα να τον έχουμε περάσει από 100 τεστ, να έχουμε σιγουρευτεί για τις προθέσεις του, για την σοβαρότητα της σχέσης κι όλα αυτά και οι άντρες έχουν μεγαλώσει με το σκεπτικό πως αν δεν τους κάτσει η κοπέλα είναι άχρηστοι και έτσι πρέπει να κυνηγάνε ο, τι κινείται για να επιβεβαιώσουν τον ανδρισμό τους, άρα αφού δεν μου κάτσε απτο πρώτο ραντεβού την κάνω τρέχοντας γιατί μου ρχεται χυλόπιτα. Πώς να συναντηθούν και να τα βρουν δυο τέτοιοι άνθρωποι, μου λες;
> 
> Προσωπικά Μιλιβα πιστεύω πως έχεις πολλά τέτοια στερεότυπα στο κεφάλι σου και ενώ είσαι ώριμη κοπέλα και τα αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοια, συνεχίζεις να τα κουβαλάς έστω κι αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Πρόσεξα τις σκέψεις που είπες οτι κάνεις όταν κάποιος σου κάνει ένα όμορφο σχόλιο, ότι σκέφτεσαι αυτομάτως "τι να θέλει αυτός άραγε από μένα;" ή "θέλει μόνο να με πηδήξει;" ή "μιλάει και με άλλες και λέει τα ίδια;" και μάλιστα λες οτι καλά κάνεις και τα σκέφτεσαι γιατί στο τέλος επιβεβαιώνεσαι. Αυτό είναι αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία Μιλιβακι. Δεν λέμε πως δεν υπάρχουν μαλάκες άντρες, και γυναίκες υπάρχουν , αλλά όσο τους ψάχνεις συνεχώς, τόσο θα τους βρίσκεις. Κι ο έρωτας είναι κυρίως ρίσκο! Αν δεν είσαι διατεθειμένη να ρισκάρεις, να εκτεθείς και να πονέσεις, στο υπογράφω πως ποτέ δεν θα βρεις τον έρωτα που ψάχνεις. Εσύ λες πως ζητάς και θες τον έρωτα αλλά οι πράξεις σου φωνάζουν το αντίθετο. Λες ερωτεύτηκες πλατωνικά έναν με τον οποίο εκ των πραγμάτων δεν γινόταν να προχωρήσει. Δεν ξέρω τους λόγους που δεν γινόταν , αλλά το δέχομαι αφού το λες. Η ερώτηση που θα πρέπει να κάνεις στον εαυτό σου όμως είναι γιατί από τόσους άντρες, σε τόσες δραστηριότητες που έχεις, κανείς μα κανείς δεν σου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον και το έκανε κάποιος με τον οποίο εκ των πραγμάτων δεν γινόταν να προχωρήσει ποτέ; Καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω; Μήπως βρίσκεις να ερωτευτείς αυτόν που από πριν ξέρεις οτι δεν γίνεται να γίνει κάτι; Μήπως έτσι προστατεύεις τον εαυτό σου και ερωτεύεσαι "εκ του ασφαλούς"; Μπορεί να λέω βλακείες, αλλά σκέψου το. Όταν λες πως θες να ερωτευτείς είσαι σίγουρη πως το εννοείς ή απλά σε τρομάζει τόσο πολύ που είσαι διατεθειμένη να μένεις για πάντα σε πλατωνικούς έρωτες προστατευμένη;
> 
> Επίσης παρατηρώ πως έχεις εξιδανικεύσει πολύ το θέμα. Δεν είναι κακό, στην ηλικία σου πολλές γυναίκες είχαμε το θέμα του έρωτα τόσο εξιδανικευμένο αλλά μου δίνεις την αίσθηση πως δεν θες με τίποτα να χαλάσεις αυτή την εικόνα που έχεις στο νου σου. ¨Ενας στην πέφτει σε μια παρέα και σου λέει τι όμορφη που είσαι. Ναι, μέσα του κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σκέφτεται πως θα σε πηδήξει, έχει ήδη φτιάξει σενάρια στο κεφάλι του, μη σου πω το χει φαντασιωθεί κιόλας και εκείνη την στιγμή μάλλον δεν τον νοιάζει και πολύ τι συναισθηματικές ανάγκες έχει η Μιλιβα και αν είναι καλό παιδί ή όχι. Σκέφτεται απλά πόσο όμορφη είσαι και θέλει να σε πηδήξει. Και;;; Όσοι έχουν σχέσεις πώς νομίζεις οτι ξεκίνησαν; Ποιες ήταν οι πρώτες σκέψεις; Να ένας καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος, πόσο θα μου άρεσε να αναλύσουμε μαζί το προσφυγικό ζήτημα; Έρωτας χωρίς σωματική έλξη δεν υπάρχει, αυτός που θα σου πει πως σε ερωτεύτηκε και δεν θα σκέφτεται 100 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο τρόπους για να σε ρίξει, σου λέει ψεματα.
> Κι όσο εσύ θα σκέφτεσαι "ωχ αυτός θέλει να με πηδήξει και να φύγει", τόσο θα συναντάς τύπους που θα σκέφτονται "αν δεν την πηδήξω αυτή, θα μαι άχρηστος"


Έχεις πιάσει το νόημα πιστεύω. Φαίνεται πως είσαι κοπέλα, με εμπειρίες πάνω στις σχέσεις και στον έρωτα γενικά και δεν σκέφτεσαι με κόμπλεξ, πράγμα σπάνιο σήμερα για τις κοπέλες. Μπράβο σου, δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Ποιες ήταν οι πρώτες σκέψεις; Να ένας καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος, πόσο θα μου άρεσε να αναλύσουμε μαζί το προσφυγικό ζήτημα;


Τα (απειρα) σεβη μου ! 

Κυρια Ελισαβετ ... spot on 1000000%.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Λεει η μια ελευθερη στην αλλη 
> 
> - Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι τον Γιαννη ...
> - Ξεπεραστον ... υπαρχουν απειροι Γιαννηδες εκει εξω.
> - Δικιο εχεις ! Αλλωστε, μια χαρα περναμε και μαζι, φιλεναδα ...


 και εμεις σαν εξυπνα μεγαλα παδια που ειμαστε αντι να κουραζομαστε κανοντας ολη τη δουλεια θα γινουμε οι μεντορες τους και θα τα εχουμε ΟΛΑ

----------


## elisabet

> Έχεις πιάσει το νόημα πιστεύω. Φαίνεται πως είσαι κοπέλα, με εμπειρίες πάνω στις σχέσεις και στον έρωτα γενικά και δεν σκέφτεσαι με κόμπλεξ, πράγμα σπάνιο σήμερα για τις κοπέλες. Μπράβο σου, δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο...


Δεν είμαι ελεύθερη ανασφαλειών φίλε μου, όλοι έχουμε τα θέματα μας και τις ανασφάλειες μας και όλα μας. Και ειδικά στην ηλικία της μιλιβα είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό μια κοπέλα να έχει τέτοια θέματα. Το καλό είναι πως μεγαλώνοντας αρχίζεις και τα συνειδητοποιείς αυτά και μπορείς να βλέπεις και εξηγείς τις συμπεριφορές σου.... το κακό είναι πως ο χρόνος δεν γυρνάει πίσω.




> Τα (απειρα) σεβη μου ! 
> 
> Κυρια Ελισαβετ ... spot on 1000000%.


Ε όχι και κυρία! :)
Βρε συ έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω πια αμέτρητες συζητήσεις για το σεξ (δεν αναφέρομαι στην θεματοθέτρια) λες και είναι το απόλυτο κακό πια, ο πιο επιφανειακός άνθρωπος όποιος το θέλει και το ζητάει, η πιο φτηνή κοπέλα όποια το θέλει... έλεος πια. Είναι το πιο φυσιολογικό πράγμα στον κόσμο! Μπλεκόμαστε - ειδικά εμείς οι γυναίκες ομολογώ- σε κάτι ρομαντικά παραμύθια για πλατωνικούς και αγνούς έρωτες και δεν συμμαζεύεται και ξαφνικά θεωρούμε προσβολή το να θέλει κάποιος απλά να κάνει σεξ μαζί μας. Ξέρω γω....γιατί είναι προσβολή τώρα αυτό; Ειδικά σε νεαρές ηλικίες τι θα πρεπε να θέλει ένας 25αρης ξέρω γω από μια κοπελίτσα;

----------


## oboro

> Έρωτας χωρίς σωματική έλξη δεν υπάρχει, αυτός που θα σου πει πως σε ερωτεύτηκε και δεν θα σκέφτεται 100 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο τρόπους για να σε ρίξει, σου λέει ψεματα.


Οκ λοιπον ουτε εγω εχω διαβασει και τις 30 σελιδες, και συμφωνω με την αποενοχοποιηση του σεξ 100%, αυτο που γραφει η ελισσαβετ ομως ειναι απλα λαθος, και οχι μονο επειδη οι απολυτοτητες συνηθως ειναι. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ερωτευονται αλλα δεν ερεθιζονται, που ερεθιζονται αλλα δεν ερωτευονται, που ελκονται απ' την ευφυια η την προσωπικοτητα η τη συναισθηματικη συνδεση και τιποτε αλλο οπως και οι συνδυασμοι αυτων και αλλων. Καθημερινα σκονταφτουν και αυτοι σε στερεοτυπα και πλεοψηφικες αντιληψεις. Καποιοι περιθωριοποιουνται κιολας. Δεν πιστευω οτι εσυ η καποιος αλλος εδω το κανει αυτο βεβαια, η κοινωνια ομως συνολικα...

Οκ, κλεινω τωρα τους στερεοτυποκαθαριστηρες (πανω απ' την κορνα ειναι) =Ρ. Συνεχιστε.


εντιτ: ενδεικτικα για γκουγκλαρισμα μερικες λεξεις-κλειδια: ασεξουαλ/asexual, aromantic, sapiosexual (μην το πει κανεις σάπχιο-σεχουαλ πλιζ χαχα)

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν είμαι ελεύθερη ανασφαλειών φίλε μου, όλοι έχουμε τα θέματα μας και τις ανασφάλειες μας και όλα μας. Και ειδικά στην ηλικία της μιλιβα είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό μια κοπέλα να έχει τέτοια θέματα. Το καλό είναι πως μεγαλώνοντας αρχίζεις και τα συνειδητοποιείς αυτά και μπορείς να βλέπεις και εξηγείς τις συμπεριφορές σου.... το κακό είναι πως ο χρόνος δεν γυρνάει πίσω


Είμαι σχεδόν στην ηλικία της Μίλιβα, είμαι 21, η Μίλιβα νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη μου. Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω κάποιον/α στην ηλικία μας με την Μίλιβα, που να βλέπει τις σχέσεις με την ματιά που τα βλέπει η Μίλιβα. Ίσως η "ασφάλεια" που είπες, να είναι το κλειδί. Και εγώ έτσι το βλέπω το θέμα. Δυστυχώς μας φαίνεται ωραίο και ασφαλές, να κατηγορούμε τους άντρες, τις γυναίκες, να κατηγορούμε τις σημερινές σχέσεις κλπ. αλλά η αλήθεια είναι, ότι δεν ξέρουμε πως να διαχειριστούμε τις σχέσεις, δεν ξέρουμε πως να επικοινωνήσουμε με τον άλλον/η. Αυτό μας φοβίζει πιστεύω.

----------


## elisabet

> Οκ λοιπον ουτε εγω εχω διαβασει και τις 30 σελιδες, και συμφωνω με την αποενοχοποιηση του σεξ 100%, αυτο που γραφει η ελισσαβετ ομως ειναι απλα λαθος, και οχι μονο επειδη οι απολυτοτητες συνηθως ειναι. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ερωτευονται αλλα δεν ερεθιζονται, που ερεθιζονται αλλα δεν ερωτευονται, που ελκονται απ' την ευφυια η την προσωπικοτητα η τη συναισθηματικη συνδεση και τιποτε αλλο οπως και οι συνδυασμοι αυτων και αλλων. Καθημερινα σκονταφτουν και αυτοι σε στερεοτυπα και πλεοψηφικες αντιληψεις. Καποιοι περιθωριοποιουνται κιολας. Δεν πιστευω οτι εσυ η καποιος αλλος εδω το κανει αυτο βεβαια, η κοινωνια ομως συνολικα...
> 
> Οκ, κλεινω τωρα τους στερεοτυποκαθαριστηρες (πανω απ' την κορνα ειναι) =Ρ. Συνεχιστε.
> 
> 
> εντιτ: ενδεικτικα για γκουγκλαρισμα μερικες λεξεις-κλειδια: ασεξουαλ/asexual, aromantic, sapiosexual (μην το πει κανεις σάπχιο-σεχουαλ πλιζ χαχα)


Έχεις δίκιο, ζητώ συγγνώμη αν άθελα μου προσέβαλα κάποιον. Δεν συμπεριέλαβα καθόλου στο μυαλό μου τις περιπτώσεις που λες όπως ασέξουαλ κτλ γιατί αναφερόμουν στην Μιλιβα η οποία δεν δηλώνει κάτι απ' όλα αυτά, δεν λέει πως δεν θέλει το σεξ ή το απορρίπτει ή πως δεν μπορεί να την ελκύσει κάποιος σεξουαλικά . Φυσικά και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι ασέξουαλ και ζητούν μια άλλου τύπου συντροφική σχέση αλλά δεν νομίζω πως είμαστε σε αυτή την περίπτωση εδώ.
Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση πάντως.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Οκ λοιπον ουτε εγω εχω διαβασει και τις 30 σελιδες, και συμφωνω με την αποενοχοποιηση του σεξ 100%, αυτο που γραφει η ελισσαβετ ομως ειναι απλα λαθος, και οχι μονο επειδη οι απολυτοτητες συνηθως ειναι. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ερωτευονται αλλα δεν ερεθιζονται, που ερεθιζονται αλλα δεν ερωτευονται, που ελκονται απ' την ευφυια η την προσωπικοτητα η τη συναισθηματικη συνδεση και τιποτε αλλο οπως και οι συνδυασμοι αυτων και αλλων. Καθημερινα σκονταφτουν και αυτοι σε στερεοτυπα και πλεοψηφικες αντιληψεις. Καποιοι περιθωριοποιουνται κιολας. Δεν πιστευω οτι εσυ η καποιος αλλος εδω το κανει αυτο βεβαια, η κοινωνια ομως συνολικα...
> 
> Οκ, κλεινω τωρα τους στερεοτυποκαθαριστηρες (πανω απ' την κορνα ειναι) =Ρ. Συνεχιστε.
> 
> 
> εντιτ: ενδεικτικα για γκουγκλαρισμα μερικες λεξεις-κλειδια: ασεξουαλ/asexual, aromantic, sapiosexual (μην το πει κανεις σάπχιο-σεχουαλ πλιζ χαχα)


Εγώ διαφωνώ πάνω σε αυτό που λες. Εννοείται πως θα υπάρξει και σεξ σε μια σχέση. Η Ελισάβετ αυτό τονίζει, τονίζει πως ναι μπορεί να μιλάνε δυο άνθρωποι σε μια σχέση για πολιτική κλπ. αλλά δεν θα παραλείπεται και το θέμα του σεξ. Μην το θεωρούμε κάτι κακό, έχουμε την τάση να δαιμονοποιούμε μερικά πράγματα και ένα από αυτά είναι το σεξ.

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ διαφωνώ πάνω σε αυτό που λες. Εννοείται πως θα υπάρξει και σεξ σε μια σχέση. Η Ελισάβετ αυτό τονίζει, τονίζει πως ναι μπορεί να μιλάνε δυο άνθρωποι σε μια σχέση για πολιτική κλπ. αλλά δεν θα παραλείπεται και το θέμα του σεξ. Μην το θεωρούμε κάτι κακό, έχουμε την τάση να δαιμονοποιούμε μερικά πράγματα και ένα από αυτά είναι το σεξ.


Όχι έχει δίκιο ο/η oboro και είναι πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση του. Υπάρχουν και τέτοιες σχέσεις, υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που είναι ασεξουαλ και δεν ελκύονται σεξουαλικά από κάποιον άλλον αλλά παρόλα αυτά μπορεί να ερωτεύονται και να δημιουργούν σχέσεις με ή χωρίς σεξ ή άνθρωποι που δεν ερωτεύονται και επιζητούν μόνο το σεξ από έναν σύντροφο.
Απλά εγώ δεν είχα καθόλου στο νου μου τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και έτσι ακούστηκε πολύ απόλυτο αυτό που είπα περι σεξ, επειδή θεωρώ πως αυτές οι περιπτώσεις δεν έχουν σχέση με την θεματοθέτρια ή τα θέλω της από μια σχέση.

----------


## elisabet

> Είμαι σχεδόν στην ηλικία της Μίλιβα, είμαι 21, η Μίλιβα νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη μου. Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω κάποιον/α στην ηλικία μας με την Μίλιβα, που να βλέπει τις σχέσεις με την ματιά που τα βλέπει η Μίλιβα. Ίσως η "ασφάλεια" που είπες, να είναι το κλειδί. Και εγώ έτσι το βλέπω το θέμα. Δυστυχώς μας φαίνεται ωραίο και ασφαλές, να κατηγορούμε τους άντρες, τις γυναίκες, να κατηγορούμε τις σημερινές σχέσεις κλπ. αλλά η αλήθεια είναι, ότι δεν ξέρουμε πως να διαχειριστούμε τις σχέσεις, δεν ξέρουμε πως να επικοινωνήσουμε με τον άλλον/η. Αυτό μας φοβίζει πιστεύω.


ΚΙι όμως υπάρχουν πολλές κοπέλες που βλέπουν τις σχέσεις έτσι όπως η Μιλιβα και εσύ. Και δεν λέω φυσικά πως είναι κακό, απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι μόνο αυτό ή αν πίσω από αυτό κρύβεται φόβος. Γιατί τα χρόνια περνούν φίλε μου και η ηλικία των 20 και των 25 που είστε τώρα δεν θα ξαναέρθει και ομόνος τρόπος για να μάθεις κάτι είναι στην πράξη, δεν μαθαίνεται τίποτα από θεωρίες ή εμπειρίες άλλων. Μιλάω έτσι στην μιλιβα γιατί δεν είναι μια κοπέλα που λέει οτι κοίτα εμένα μου αρέσει έτσι όπως είμαι, μια χαρά περνάω, γουστάρω την φάση. Αν ήταν έτσι κανένα πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως την ίδια την απασχολεί αυτή η θέση που βρίσκεται, την ενοχλεί που δεν έχει μια σχέση έτσι όπως την θέλει, αναρωτιέται και το ψάχνει γιατί δεν μπορεί να βρει κάποιον να της κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον κι αυτό όταν κρατάει καιρό δεν μπορεί να είναι θέμα απλά τύχης.... κάτι σημαίνει.

----------


## elis

Ελισαβετ αμα δεν εχεισ καποιον πεσ μου ειμαστε ιδια ηλικια και συμφωνω με οτι λεσ

----------


## Kostas_14

> ΚΙι όμως υπάρχουν πολλές κοπέλες που βλέπουν τις σχέσεις έτσι όπως η Μιλιβα και εσύ. Και δεν λέω φυσικά πως είναι κακό, απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι μόνο αυτό ή αν πίσω από αυτό κρύβεται φόβος. Γιατί τα χρόνια περνούν φίλε μου και η ηλικία των 20 και των 25 που είστε τώρα δεν θα ξαναέρθει και ομόνος τρόπος για να μάθεις κάτι είναι στην πράξη, δεν μαθαίνεται τίποτα από θεωρίες ή εμπειρίες άλλων. Μιλάω έτσι στην μιλιβα γιατί δεν είναι μια κοπέλα που λέει οτι κοίτα εμένα μου αρέσει έτσι όπως είμαι, μια χαρά περνάω, γουστάρω την φάση. Αν ήταν έτσι κανένα πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως την ίδια την απασχολεί αυτή η θέση που βρίσκεται, την ενοχλεί που δεν έχει μια σχέση έτσι όπως την θέλει, αναρωτιέται και το ψάχνει γιατί δεν μπορεί να βρει κάποιον να της κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον κι αυτό όταν κρατάει καιρό δεν μπορεί να είναι θέμα απλά τύχης.... κάτι σημαίνει.


Καλά η δική μου περίπτωση είναι, εντελώς διαφορετική από της Μίλιβα. Εγώ είμαι single, έκανα μια φορά σχέση, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε γιατί η κοπέλα με καταπίεζε. Και από τότε βλέπω τις κοπέλες για φλερτ στο δρόμο ή για καμιά ξεπέτα αν γουστάρει και εκείνη. Σχέση δεν έχω τολμήσει να κάνω, ίσως δεν βρήκα την κατάλληλη. 

Η δική μου οπτική είναι διαφορετική από της Μίλιβα, δεν ξέρω γιατί μια νέα κοπέλα αναλώνεται τόσο πολύ στην θεωρία, ίσως το έχουν και οι κοπέλες αυτό, να αναλώνονται περισσότερο στην θεωρία, παρά στην πράξη. Η δική μου οπτική, κυρίως είναι ό,τι στάξει και ό,τι βρέξει. Δεν κάνω προγράμματα και μπορώ να πω, πως στην προσωπική μου ζωή, είμαι και λίγο χύμα. Οι υποχρεώσεις μου όμως, είναι στην εντέλεια, αλλά εγώ είμαι πιο αέρα πατέρα. 

Δεν γουστάρω πολύ στην θεωρία, βλέπω στον δρόμο ή στο μπαρ, μια κοπέλα να με κοιτάει, την κοιτάω και εγώ χαμογελώντας και αν και το κάνει και εκείνη, πλησιάζω για να γνωριστούμε. Δεν κάθομαι να αναλύσω την Ιλιάδα και την Οδύσσεια. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, τώρα θα τα βλέπει αυτά η Μίλιβα και θα τρομάξει. Δεν είμαι ο κλασικός μαλάκας, περνάω καλά και σέβομαι πολύ τις κοπέλες. Δεν ζω χωρίς ένα γυναικείο χαμόγελο, νιώθω ότι κάτι μου λείπει. Είμαι άριστος φοιτητής και ψάχνω για μεταπτυχιακό στο εξωτερικό, μιας που έχω τα προσόντα. Δεν είμαι δηλαδή ο άεργος μαλάκας, που κοροϊδεύει τις γκόμενες. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είμαι κάτι τέτοιο. 

Μπορείς αν θέλεις Ελισάβετ, να δεις ένα θέμα που είχα ανοίξει το friendzone. Είναι ένα από τα θέματα που έχω αυτό τον καιρό και θα ήθελα και την δική άποψη. 

Όσο για την Μίλιβα, της έχουμε εξηγήσει πάνω κάτω, πως πρέπει να αφεθεί λίγο στην ηλικία μας, να μην σκέφτεται τόσο πολύ την κάθε κίνηση και σίγουρα όταν την πλησιάζει κάποιος, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θέλει μόνο να κάνουν σεξ και αυτός να εξαφανιστεί μετά. Πολλοί γάμοι, μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις κλπ. έτσι ξεκίνησαν, με μια απλή γνωριμία στο μπαρ (ξέρω και μια περίπτωση, που έκαναν σχέση, με αφορμή ένα μαλακτικό στο σουπερ μαρκετ). Άρα δεν είναι τόσο ο τόπος, αλλά το άτομο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να κλειστεί, για να μην μπορέσει να πλησιάσει κανείς. Μόνο όταν πλησιάσει κάποιος, θα δει και τις προθέσεις του και από εκεί και πέρα, θα δει η ίδια, πως θα το διαχειριστεί. 

Εγώ πιστεύω, πως έχουν πλησιάσει την Μίλιβα αρκετοί άντρες, παρ'όλο που λέει το αντίθετο. Μια όμορφη (κατά τα λεγόμενά της) κοπέλα, πάντα ελκύει. Το θέμα είναι ότι η ίδια φαίνεται, με τον τρόπο της, έκλεισε τις "πόρτες", ίσως άθελά της δεν ξέρω. Πολλές φορές κάνουμε πράγματα που δεν συνειδητοποιούμε και εγώ πιστεύω πως έχει δώσει άκυρα η Μίλιβα, ακόμη και σε φιλικές γνωριμίες, που μπορεί να μην το έκανε εσκεμμένα. 

Πολλές φορές, εκείνος/η που είναι το άλλο μας μισό, είναι πιο κοντά από όσο νομίζουμε, αλλά επειδή είμαστε αδύναμοι, δεν μπορούμε να το αντιληφθούμε και άρα δεν του/της δίνουμε και την απαραίτητη σημασία. 

Θυμάμαι τι έλεγε η γυναίκα του Ηλία Μαμαλάκη, όταν ήταν φίλοι, σε μια κοινή παρέα. Που είχε βγει από την κουζίνα ο Μαμαλάκης, αρκετά μικρός και ήταν μέσα στα αλεύρια κλπ. και το είδε εκείνη και είπε, "εγώ, με αυτόν, ποτέ!". Κάπου το είχα διαβάσει και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση, βλέπεις πως τα φέρνει η ζωή και έγιναν ένα αγαπημένο αντρόγυνο. 

Πρέπει να αφήνουμε και λίγο τη ζωή να κυλήσει, όμως και εμείς να μην μένουμε άπραγοι.

----------


## oboro

> Έχεις δίκιο, ζητώ συγγνώμη αν άθελα μου προσέβαλα κάποιον. Δεν συμπεριέλαβα καθόλου στο μυαλό μου τις περιπτώσεις που λες όπως ασέξουαλ κτλ γιατί αναφερόμουν στην Μιλιβα η οποία δεν δηλώνει κάτι απ' όλα αυτά, δεν λέει πως δεν θέλει το σεξ ή το απορρίπτει ή πως δεν μπορεί να την ελκύσει κάποιος σεξουαλικά . Φυσικά και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι ασέξουαλ και ζητούν μια άλλου τύπου συντροφική σχέση αλλά δεν νομίζω πως είμαστε σε αυτή την περίπτωση εδώ.
> Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση πάντως.


Δεν το ειδα απαραιτητα σαν κραυγαλεα τοποθετηση η τιποτα τετοιο, ελπιζω να μην εδωσα τετοια εντυπωση. Απλως δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω η να βρω τα συμφραζομενα μαλλον για το κατα ποσο το πιστευεις ας πουμε ακραδαντα η αν απλως πχ σου βγηκε η διατυπωση ετσι στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Kυριοι ....
> 
> μην στρεψουμε την απεχθεια ολων των συμφορουμιτριων εναντιον μας.
> 
> Το link δειχνει τι ΔΕΝ ισχυει στην καθημερινοτητα !
> Και δεν βλεπω πως θα ξεφυγετε(-ξεφυγουμε) της καθημερινοτητας.
> Η Christie Brinkley μπηκε για να υπογραμμισω ΠΟΥ εχει φτασει η επιστημη
> σημερα. Η ιδια ... ειναι απλησιαστη ... *οση αυτοπεποιθηση και να χετε.*
> Ομως η κοσμετολογια (και ενας σκασμος χρηματα) δειχνουν οτι η ομορφια
> ...


Εγω παλι δε θα ηθελα να δω τη μητέρα μου με όψη και σωμα 25χρονης, σέρνεται και να θελει βοήθεια να παει απο την πολυθρόνα στον καναπε.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Σωμα 25χρονης .... και να σερνεται ?
Μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις λιγο παραπανω ?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Σωμα 25χρονης .... και να σερνεται ?
> Μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις λιγο παραπανω ?


Εξήγησε μου πρωτα το ΓΕΡΝΑΩ χωρις να ασχημαίνω

----------


## Miliva21

> ΚΙι όμως υπάρχουν πολλές κοπέλες που βλέπουν τις σχέσεις έτσι όπως η Μιλιβα και εσύ. Και δεν λέω φυσικά πως είναι κακό, απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι μόνο αυτό ή αν πίσω από αυτό κρύβεται φόβος. Γιατί τα χρόνια περνούν φίλε μου και η ηλικία των 20 και των 25 που είστε τώρα δεν θα ξαναέρθει και ομόνος τρόπος για να μάθεις κάτι είναι στην πράξη, δεν μαθαίνεται τίποτα από θεωρίες ή εμπειρίες άλλων. Μιλάω έτσι στην μιλιβα γιατί δεν είναι μια κοπέλα που λέει οτι κοίτα εμένα μου αρέσει έτσι όπως είμαι, μια χαρά περνάω, γουστάρω την φάση. Αν ήταν έτσι κανένα πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως την ίδια την απασχολεί αυτή η θέση που βρίσκεται, την ενοχλεί που δεν έχει μια σχέση έτσι όπως την θέλει, αναρωτιέται και το ψάχνει γιατί δεν μπορεί να βρει κάποιον να της κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον κι αυτό όταν κρατάει καιρό δεν μπορεί να είναι θέμα απλά τύχης.... κάτι σημαίνει.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτο που λέτε με τον Κώστα...ομως μην ξεχνάτε πως έχει ρόλο και η τύχη.....Όταν δεν κινείσαι σε περιβάλλοντα με ενδιαφεροντα αγόρια ....Ή δεν έχω παρέες μέσα από τις οποίες μπορώ να γνωρίσω άτομα....Πώς θα γνωρίσω κάποιον να μου αρέσει....;;;;;

Και καλώς ή κακώς κοιτάω και την εμφάνιση....Όχι απαραίτητα να είναι ο αντικειμενικά ωραίος αντρας Αλλά ο γοητευτικός.....σγρ το ελκυστικο σε όλους αρέσει.. Και να έχει ευχαριστο χαρακτήρα...εε..με.αυτα τα δύο χαρακτηριστικά π να μου κάνει το κλικ άντρα δεν έχω γνωρίσει... Εκεί έξω υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι να γνωρίσεις κ να δεις ποιος σου ταιριάζει όμως όταν έχεις ένα τοσο σα ανοιγματακι προς τα έξω κ έρχεσαι σε επαφη με ελάχιστο αριθμό ατόμων . . ....είναι πιο δύσκολο 

Δλδ δεν είναι ότι είχα την ευκαιρία να μου τύχει κάτι πολύ καλό π να με τραβήξει κ να του δώσω πόρτα είτε επδ θέλω να το παίξω δύσκολη είτε επδ ειμαι περίεργη είτε επδ δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ......

----------


## Miliva21

Και επιπλέον όταν μονο στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης έχω τη ποικιλία και μ μιλάμε αρκετοί ....εγω έστω κ εμφανισιακα να μ αρεσει κάποιος φοβάμαι να γνωρίσω άτομο μέσω φβ......Και να το εξέλιξη σαν γνωριμια..

----------


## iwannaaa

Δεν νομιζω οτι κάτι φταίει. Οι περισσοτεροι απλα δεν μπορούν να κουμανταρουν κάτι αυθεντικό. Στο λέω εγω που ειμαι ομοφιλοφιλη κ βγήκα με μια κοπελα μπαι κ έμμεσα μου είπε είσαι πολυ καλλιεργημένη για τα γούστα μ κ γνκ θα τους ξενερωσεις τους αλλους αν εχεις μυαλο 40αρας κ εμφάνιση 16 χρόνου γτ μικροδειχνω πράγματι κ μου λέει βαψου περισσότερο κ βαψε κ κάνα μαλλί. Δε βλέπω να εκτιμάται η φυσικότητα αλλά το φτηνο πράμα. Σορρυ που συγκρινω ανόμοιες καταστάσεις αλλά έχω απελπιστει κ γω. Σα να μ λένε σε θέλουμε πιο ψεύτικη κ επιφάνειακη γτ αυτό ψάχνουμε.. Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλα
Αυτά μου τα είπε μετα το ραντεβου που αποφασισαμε να το παμε φιλικα κ τη Ρώτησα τι διαφορετικό θα θέλει. Εν τω μεταξύ πρώτη την απέρριψα γτ ηταν επιφανειακή κ μετα έριξε δηλητηριο

----------


## oeo

> Και επιπλέον όταν μονο στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης έχω τη ποικιλία και μ μιλάμε αρκετοί ....εγω έστω κ εμφανισιακα να μ αρεσει κάποιος φοβάμαι να γνωρίσω άτομο μέσω φβ......Και να το εξέλιξη σαν γνωριμια..


κανας φιλος φιλης σου μεσω fb δε παιζει?που να σου ειναι αγνωστος μεν αλλα τσεκαρισμενος εστω απο το περιβαλλον σου..να κανεις πρωτη κινηση σε καποιον που δε σου χει μιλησει.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Εξήγησε μου πρωτα το ΓΕΡΝΑΩ χωρις να ασχημαίνω


Πολυ απλο.

Σε καθε κυτταρικη διαιρεση (που ξεκινα απο την στιγμη που γεννιομαστε
και ειναι το κυριαρχο στοιχειο που μας κραταει ζωντανους) τα τελομερη,
που βρισκονται στα ακρα των χρωμοσωματων, *κονταινουν*. Απο το 11
πανε στο 4. Τα κυτταρα δεν μπορουν να διαιρεθουν αλλο και σιγα-σιγα
ο οργανισμος ολοκληρος χανει κυτταρα που δεν μπορει να αναπληρωσει.

Αν, στο μελλον (οχι αυριο), βρεθει ενας τροπος να ΜΗΝ χανουν μηκος
τα τελομερη (που ηδη εχει ξεκινησει ερευνα με την Τελομεραση) τοτε
οι ανθρωποι θα μεγαλωνουν σε ηλικια χωρις να σερνονται και να θελουν
βοηθεια για να πανε απο την καρεκλα στον καναπε.

Υπαρχουν και αλλοι παραγοντες (οπως η οξειδωση του DNA μεσα στα ακρως
ανθυγιεινα περιβαλλοντα που ζουμε, η σταδιακη δυσλειτουργια του κυτταρου 
να παραξει ενεργεια μεσα απο τα μιτοχονδρια του, συγκεκριμενες πρωτεινες
και ορμονες που φθινουν και εκλιπουν) αλλα το κοντεμα των τελομερων
ειναι με διαφορα το κυριαρχο στοιχειο που .... γινομαστε ερειπια.

Ολα αυτα .... απο την στιγμη που τα εχουμε εντοπισει .... καποια στιγμη
θα επεμβουμε και θα τα ελεγξουμε. ΟΧΙ αυριο ομως. Εικαζω, σε εκατο
χρονια απο σημερα. Τα δισεγγονα οσων γεννιουνται σημερα ... θα τα
προλαβουν. Sorry ... επειδη δεν εχω παρον στην ζωη μου, εχω μαθει να
εστιαζω ειτε στο μελλον ειτε στο παρελθον. Οποτε εχω γινει σχετικα καλος
σ'αυτο. Αλλα σε τιποτε αλλο, καθημερινο, απτο και χειροπιαστο ωστε 
να σας δωσω κουραγιο και ελπιδα. Σημερα, τωρα, εδω !

Εμεις, σημερα, τωρα, εδω .... και θα γερασουμε και θα ασχημηνουμε και 
θα πεθανουμε. Για μενα ομως ειναι μια καποια ψυχολογικη ανακουφιση 
οτι θα *ξημερωσει εποχη* που ο ανθρωπος δεν θα λεει εξαναγκαστικα

... "ηρθε η ωρα μου".

----------


## Kostas_14

> Συμφωνώ σε αυτο που λέτε με τον Κώστα...ομως μην ξεχνάτε πως έχει ρόλο και η τύχη.....Όταν δεν κινείσαι σε περιβάλλοντα με ενδιαφεροντα αγόρια ....Ή δεν έχω παρέες μέσα από τις οποίες μπορώ να γνωρίσω άτομα....Πώς θα γνωρίσω κάποιον να μου αρέσει....;;;;;
> 
> Και καλώς ή κακώς κοιτάω και την εμφάνιση....Όχι απαραίτητα να είναι ο αντικειμενικά ωραίος αντρας Αλλά ο γοητευτικός.....σγρ το ελκυστικο σε όλους αρέσει.. Και να έχει ευχαριστο χαρακτήρα...εε..με.αυτα τα δύο χαρακτηριστικά π να μου κάνει το κλικ άντρα δεν έχω γνωρίσει... Εκεί έξω υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι να γνωρίσεις κ να δεις ποιος σου ταιριάζει όμως όταν έχεις ένα τοσο σα ανοιγματακι προς τα έξω κ έρχεσαι σε επαφη με ελάχιστο αριθμό ατόμων . . ....είναι πιο δύσκολο 
> 
> Δλδ δεν είναι ότι είχα την ευκαιρία να μου τύχει κάτι πολύ καλό π να με τραβήξει κ να του δώσω πόρτα είτε επδ θέλω να το παίξω δύσκολη είτε επδ ειμαι περίεργη είτε επδ δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ......


Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω πως το εννοείς το θέμα τύχης. Συνήθως βρίσκω κοπέλες για γνωριμία (είτε φιλικά, είτε ερωτικά δεν έχει σημασία), σε απίθανα μέρη, πχ. στο σουπερ μαρκετ, στο πάρκο που βγάζω βόλτα το σκυλάκι μου και γενικά σε ό,τι να ναι μέρη. 

Δεν θεωρώ πως υπάρχουν κατάλληλα και μη κατάλληλα μέρη, αλλά περισσότερο το να είσαι ανοιχτός/η σε καινούριες γνωριμίες. Αυτό κάνω εγώ και γνωρίζω κόσμο, είμαι ανοιχτός και προσιτός, δεν φοβάται ο/η άλλος/η να μου μιλήσει και να της μιλήσω. Φτιάχνω δηλαδή ένα οικείο κλίμα, λέγοντας πρώτα για τα κοινά μας. 

Πάντα θα ξεκινάς την συζήτηση από κοινά πράγματα και μετά θα καταλήγεις σε άλλα πολυπλοκότερα. Μήπως δεν είσαι τόσο προσιτή, όσο θα ήθελες να ήσουν; Το να είσαι όμορφη κοπέλα (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου) και παράλληλα και καλλιεργημένη, σίγουρα είναι ένα πολύ καλό κίνητρο για να σε γνωρίσει κάποιος και αυτό το λέω και από προσωπική εμπειρία. Άρα το θέμα, δεν είναι τόσο το μέρος ή ο άντρας, αλλά μήπως εσύ δίνεις την εντύπωση, πως δεν θέλεις γνωριμίες με τον τρόπο σου; 

Δεν ξέρω επικοινωνιακά πως κινείσαι, γι'αυτό και στα λέω όλα αυτά, με μια επιφύλαξη. Όταν είναι να πλησιάσουμε μια κοπέλα, κοιτάμε πρώτα να δούμε αν μας δίνει το "πράσινο" φως, αν δεν το δώσει μένουμε πίσω ή το πάμε στο φιλικό, όποιος έχει την όρεξη.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν νομιζω οτι κάτι φταίει. Οι περισσοτεροι απλα δεν μπορούν να κουμανταρουν κάτι αυθεντικό. Στο λέω εγω που ειμαι ομοφιλοφιλη κ βγήκα με μια κοπελα μπαι κ έμμεσα μου είπε είσαι πολυ καλλιεργημένη για τα γούστα μ κ γνκ θα τους ξενερωσεις τους αλλους αν εχεις μυαλο 40αρας κ εμφάνιση 16 χρόνου γτ μικροδειχνω πράγματι κ μου λέει βαψου περισσότερο κ βαψε κ κάνα μαλλί. Δε βλέπω να εκτιμάται η φυσικότητα αλλά το φτηνο πράμα. Σορρυ που συγκρινω ανόμοιες καταστάσεις αλλά έχω απελπιστει κ γω. Σα να μ λένε σε θέλουμε πιο ψεύτικη κ επιφάνειακη γτ αυτό ψάχνουμε.. Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλα
> Αυτά μου τα είπε μετα το ραντεβου που αποφασισαμε να το παμε φιλικα κ τη Ρώτησα τι διαφορετικό θα θέλει. Εν τω μεταξύ πρώτη την απέρριψα γτ ηταν επιφανειακή κ μετα έριξε δηλητηριο


Ιωάννα είσαι απόλυτη σε μερικά πράγματα και σε αυτό που είπες διαφωνώ. Ίσα ίσα μας ελκύουν οι αυθεντικές κοπέλες, δεν εννοώ να μην καλοπίζονται κιόλας, όπως και ο άντρας θα πρέπει να καλοπίζεται για την γυναίκα. Το να είναι μια γυναίκα, με αυθεντικό χαρακτήρα και να ξέρει τι θέλει από τον άλλον, σίγουρα ελκύει. 

Αν μια γυναίκα, δεν ξέρει τι ακριβώς ζητάει και έχει και απαιτήσεις, εκείνη είναι που στο τέλος μένει μόνη, ακόμα και να είναι ελκυστική εξωτερικά.

----------


## Kostas_14

> κανας φιλος φιλης σου μεσω fb δε παιζει?που να σου ειναι αγνωστος μεν αλλα τσεκαρισμενος εστω απο το περιβαλλον σου..να κανεις πρωτη κινηση σε καποιον που δε σου χει μιλησει.


Το έχω πει, σε ένα μήνυμά μου στην Μίλιβα και αυτό. Μέσω κοινών γνωστών, πολλοί άνθρωποι γνώρισαν άξια άτομα για σχέση, κάποιοι παντρεύτηκαν κιόλας, μέσω μιας απλής γνωριμίας μέσω κοινών γνωστών.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Συμφωνώ σε αυτο που λέτε με τον Κώστα...ομως μην ξεχνάτε πως έχει ρόλο και η τύχη.....Όταν δεν κινείσαι σε περιβάλλοντα με ενδιαφεροντα αγόρια ....Ή δεν έχω παρέες μέσα από τις οποίες μπορώ να γνωρίσω άτομα....Πώς θα γνωρίσω κάποιον να μου αρέσει....;;;;;
> 
> Και καλώς ή κακώς κοιτάω και την εμφάνιση....Όχι απαραίτητα να είναι ο αντικειμενικά ωραίος αντρας Αλλά ο γοητευτικός.....σγρ το ελκυστικο σε όλους αρέσει.. Και να έχει ευχαριστο χαρακτήρα...εε..με.αυτα τα δύο χαρακτηριστικά π να μου κάνει το κλικ άντρα δεν έχω γνωρίσει... Εκεί έξω υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι να γνωρίσεις κ να δεις ποιος σου ταιριάζει όμως όταν έχεις ένα τοσο σα ανοιγματακι προς τα έξω κ έρχεσαι σε επαφη με ελάχιστο αριθμό ατόμων . . ....είναι πιο δύσκολο 
> 
> Δλδ δεν είναι ότι είχα την ευκαιρία να μου τύχει κάτι πολύ καλό π να με τραβήξει κ να του δώσω πόρτα είτε επδ θέλω να το παίξω δύσκολη είτε επδ ειμαι περίεργη είτε επδ δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ......


Οπότε με λίγα λόγια θα έλεγες πως είσαι ατυχη;
Και ποια η διαφορα ωραιου και γοητευτικου;

----------


## iwannaaa

Θα έλεγα γοητευτικό τον Τζόνι Ντεπ η χιου γκραντ κ ωραίο τον Κρις παιν
Αντικειμενικά για να καταλαβεις διαφορα

----------


## Miliva21

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω πως το εννοείς το θέμα τύχης. Συνήθως βρίσκω κοπέλες για γνωριμία (είτε φιλικά, είτε ερωτικά δεν έχει σημασία), σε απίθανα μέρη, πχ. στο σουπερ μαρκετ, στο πάρκο που βγάζω βόλτα το σκυλάκι μου και γενικά σε ό,τι να ναι μέρη. 
> 
> Δεν θεωρώ πως υπάρχουν κατάλληλα και μη κατάλληλα μέρη, αλλά περισσότερο το να είσαι ανοιχτός/η σε καινούριες γνωριμίες. Αυτό κάνω εγώ και γνωρίζω κόσμο, είμαι ανοιχτός και προσιτός, δεν φοβάται ο/η άλλος/η να μου μιλήσει και να της μιλήσω. Φτιάχνω δηλαδή ένα οικείο κλίμα, λέγοντας πρώτα για τα κοινά μας. 
> 
> Πάντα θα ξεκινάς την συζήτηση από κοινά πράγματα και μετά θα καταλήγεις σε άλλα πολυπλοκότερα. Μήπως δεν είσαι τόσο προσιτή, όσο θα ήθελες να ήσουν; Το να είσαι όμορφη κοπέλα (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου) και παράλληλα και καλλιεργημένη, σίγουρα είναι ένα πολύ καλό κίνητρο για να σε γνωρίσει κάποιος και αυτό το λέω και από προσωπική εμπειρία. Άρα το θέμα, δεν είναι τόσο το μέρος ή ο άντρας, αλλά μήπως εσύ δίνεις την εντύπωση, πως δεν θέλεις γνωριμίες με τον τρόπο σου; 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω επικοινωνιακά πως κινείσαι, γι'αυτό και στα λέω όλα αυτά, με μια επιφύλαξη. Όταν είναι να πλησιάσουμε μια κοπέλα, κοιτάμε πρώτα να δούμε αν μας δίνει το "πράσινο" φως, αν δεν το δώσει μένουμε πίσω ή το πάμε στο φιλικό, όποιος έχει την όρεξη.


Όχι δεν κάθομαι να πιάνω κουβέντα με περαστικούς στο δρόμο όταν πάω στη σχολή ή στο σουπερμάρκετ η οτιδήποτε.....

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά άμα λέτε ότι μέσω γνωριμιών από κοινούς έγιναν μέχρι και γάμοι κ σε μένα τπτ ή ότι μιλάτε και στους περαστικούς και κάνετε φίλους από το δρόμο ενώ σε μένα δν συμβαίνει αυτό βγάλτε με σκαρτη εντελώς να ησυχάσω κ γω......
Αυτή είμαι κ σε όποιον αρέσω......Και αν όχι χίλιες φορές καλύτερα μόνη μου.....

----------


## Miliva21

Ή είμαι τόσο χαζή που δεν ξέρω πως να επικοινωνώ με τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου.....ντάξει δλδ ζαλιστηκα πια...

----------


## Miliva21

Δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε πόσο ψυχοφθόρο είναι να έχεις μια δυσκολία σε ένα θέμα και να αναρωτιέσαι και να βάζεις συνεχώς τον εαυτό σου στη θέση του προβληματικού που είναι είτε κλειστός και οι άλλοι δεν τον θέλουν η οτιδήποτε....
Λες και δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι που να είναι κλειστοί ....;Όλοι γεννηθήκαμε να είμαστε η ψυχή του πάρτυ ;;;; υπάρχουν άτομα γύρω μου που έχουν περισσότερα κουσουρια από μένα...πιο δυσάρεστο χαρακτήρα και πιο μέτρια εμφάνιση και μπορεί να είναι κ πιο κλειστοί κ από μένα και να έχουν και σχέσεις και φίλους κ από όλα....Εγώ που είμαι εμφάνισιμη και ευγενική και με παιδεία ειμαι μόνη μου και πάντα εγώ κάνω το λάθος γτ εγώ είμαι η απρόσιτη κ εγώ δεν ξέρω να επικοινωνώ και οι άλλοι δεν με θέλουν.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Βρε κοπέλα μου,κανεις δεν σε είπε σνομπ,ξινή,απροσιτη κλπ.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν σε θεωρώ έτσι,αλλα το άκρως αντίθετο.
Μήπως πιέζεις υπερβολικά τον εαυτό σου σε αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε πόσο ψυχοφθόρο είναι να έχεις μια δυσκολία σε ένα θέμα και να αναρωτιέσαι και να βάζεις συνεχώς τον εαυτό σου στη θέση του προβληματικού που είναι είτε κλειστός και οι άλλοι δεν τον θέλουν η οτιδήποτε....
> Λες και δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι που να είναι κλειστοί ....;Όλοι γεννηθήκαμε να είμαστε η ψυχή του πάρτυ ;;;; υπάρχουν άτομα γύρω μου που έχουν περισσότερα κουσουρια από μένα...πιο δυσάρεστο χαρακτήρα και πιο μέτρια εμφάνιση και μπορεί να είναι κ πιο κλειστοί κ από μένα και να έχουν και σχέσεις και φίλους κ από όλα....Εγώ που είμαι εμφάνισιμη και ευγενική και με παιδεία ειμαι μόνη μου και πάντα εγώ κάνω το λάθος γτ εγώ είμαι η απρόσιτη κ εγώ δεν ξέρω να επικοινωνώ και οι άλλοι δεν με θέλουν.....


Μίλιβα, κατ'αρχήν μην νιώθεις άσχημα για όλο αυτό, μην σε παίρνει από κάτω και σίγουρα δεν είσαι προβληματική, όπως το εννοείς δηλαδή. Το να είναι κάποιος η ψυχή του πάρτυ αυτό δεν το κάνει περισσότερο επικοινωνιακό. Εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν τα κλαμπ και τα πάρτυ, σπάνια να πάω, δεν περνάω καλά σε τόση φασαρία. Μου αρέσουν έτσι τα πιο ήσυχα πράγματα, ένα μπαράκι με jazz μουσική που τρελαίνομαι να την ακούω και με ένα ποτήρι κρασί, ανάλογα τα κέφια μου. 

Το να κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου, σίγουρα δεν είναι βοηθητικό. Από την δική μου την πλευρά, προσπάθησα να δείξω ένα-δυο φωτεινά σημεία, για να δούμε την ρίζα του προβλήματος και εγώ θεωρώ πως είναι η επικοινωνία. 

Θα σου πω και ένα ακόμη λαθάκι, είπες πως είσαι εμφανίσιμη, ευγενική, με παιδεία, κάτι που το έχεις επισημάνει αρκετές φορές στα μηνύματά σου. Δεν είναι κακό, ίσα ίσα πρέπει να τα λες και να τονίζεις τα καλά σου. Απλά μην μένεις μόνο σε αυτά. Ναι οι μέτριοι εμφανίσιμοι όπως εγώ, τείνουμε να είμαστε πιο επικοινωνιακοί, ίσως διότι δεν περιμένουμε τίποτα από τον/την άλλον/η. Απλά να επικοινωνούμε και τίποτα άλλο, μέσα από αυτή την επικοινωνία, μπορεί να προκύψει και μια σχέση.

Όπως είπε και ο why πολύ σωστά, μην πιέζεις τα πράγματα. Κατ'αρχήν και να σε γνωρίσει κάποιος, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως σε θέλει για σχέση, μπορεί να θέλει απλά να γνωριστείτε, χωρίς να έχει κάποια παραπάνω απαίτηση από εσένα. Μην σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή "με πλησιάζει, μου χαμογελάει, άρα σχέση". Μήπως να άφηνες να κυλήσουν τα πράγματα μόνα τους; Επικοινώνησε όσο μπορείς, κάνε τον άλλον να αισθανθεί καλά μαζί σου, οικεία. Φτιάξε δηλαδή το κατάλληλο κλίμα, όπως το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνει και ο άντρας και από εκεί και πέρα θα δείξει ο χρόνος και όχι η τύχη, θα δείξει κατά πόσο μπορείτε να προχωρήσετε σε μια σχέση. 

Τι θέλω να πω με όλα αυτά. Για να φτιάξεις μια οικεία κατάσταση, πρέπει να αφήσεις λίγο στην άκρη το τρίπτυχο "εμφανίσιμη, ευγενική, με παιδεία", κατά βάθος όλοι το ίδιο είμαστε, άλλοι λιγότερο, άλλοι περισσότερο, οπότε νιώσε λίγο ελεύθερη και μην το "διατυμπανίζεις" στον άλλον σκέφτοντας "έλα, είμαι εμφανίσιμη, ευγενική, με παιδεία και πολύ σου πέφτω και χάρη σου κάνω". Δεν ξέρω, λέω και εγώ μια σκέψη. 

Επειδή έχω ρωτήσει αρκετές κοπέλες, έτσι σκέφτονται σε μια πρώτη γνωριμία και την πατάνε στο τέλος, γιατί ενώ θέλουν σχέση, καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος, ότι τον υποτιμάει η κοπέλα και φεύγει. Δεν είναι χαζός ο άντρας, ξέρει πότε εκτιμάται και πότε όχι, από μια κοπέλα. 

Δεν θέλω να σε κάνω να νιώθεις άσχημα, αλλά σου εξηγώ μερικά πράγματα, από την δική μου πλευρά, μέσα από κουβέντες και σκέψεις, άλλων γυναικών, που έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα με εσένα, στο θέμα των σχέσεων, είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει σε πολλές κοπέλες και πολλούς άντρες αντίστοιχα. Η αιτία κυρίως είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός, πολλές φορές.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Πολυ απλο.
> 
> Σε καθε κυτταρικη διαιρεση (που ξεκινα απο την στιγμη που γεννιομαστε
> και ειναι το κυριαρχο στοιχειο που μας κραταει ζωντανους) τα τελομερη,
> που βρισκονται στα ακρα των χρωμοσωματων, *κονταινουν*. Απο το 11
> πανε στο 4. Τα κυτταρα δεν μπορουν να διαιρεθουν αλλο και σιγα-σιγα
> ο οργανισμος ολοκληρος χανει κυτταρα που δεν μπορει να αναπληρωσει.
> 
> Αν, στο μελλον (οχι αυριο), βρεθει ενας τροπος να ΜΗΝ χανουν μηκος
> ...


Δεν ειναι καθολου ωραιο να πεθαίνει ο ανθρωπος χωρις να γερνάει.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Δεν ειναι καθολου ωραιο να πεθαίνει ο ανθρωπος χωρις να γερνάει.


Πολλα γραφω και μαλλον δεν σου μενει αυτο που πρεπει.
ΔΕΝ θα πεθαινει κανεις (παρα μονο απο αιφνιδιες εξωγενεις αιτιες).

Βεβαια, τιθεται ενα θεματακι τι χωρος μενει για οποιον
θα γεννιεται σε εναν κοσμο που κανεις δεν πεθαινει !!!
Αλλα δεν θα μπαταρω το νημα της Μιλιβα.
Αν θες να το συζητησουμε καπου αλλου.

ΕΔΩ ... δεν ειναι ο χωρος.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ή είμαι τόσο χαζή που δεν ξέρω πως να επικοινωνώ με τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου.....ντάξει δλδ ζαλιστηκα πια...


Νομιζω οτι εχεις ψηλα στανταρντς , οχι οτι δεν σε παιρνει , αλλα δεν σεχω για τοσο κοινωνικη ..........μαζι μου παντως επικοινωνησες μια χαρα ........

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Πολλα γραφω και μαλλον δεν σου μενει αυτο που πρεπει.
> ΔΕΝ θα πεθαινει κανεις (παρα μονο απο αιφνιδιες εξωγενεις αιτιες).
> 
> Βεβαια, τιθεται ενα θεματακι τι χωρος μενει για οποιον
> θα γεννιεται σε εναν κοσμο που κανεις δεν πεθαινει !!!
> Αλλα δεν θα μπαταρω το νημα της Μιλιβα.
> Αν θες να το συζητησουμε καπου αλλου.
> 
> ΕΔΩ ... δεν ειναι ο χωρος.


Θα πω οτι ουτε αυτο ειναι ωραιο, ακουγεται υπερβολικά εγωιστικό. Αλλα θα συμφωνήσω οτι το σταματάμε εδω για να μην χαλάσουμε το παρών θεμα. Αν θες καποια στιγμη ανοιξε ενα θεμα, εχει ενδιαφερον

----------


## Kostas_14

> Νομιζω οτι εχεις ψηλα στανταρντς , οχι οτι δεν σε παιρνει , αλλα δεν σεχω για τοσο κοινωνικη ..........μαζι μου παντως επικοινωνησες μια χαρα ........


Κάπου το είχε πει νομίζω, πως έχει μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια μέσω υπολογιστή και διάφορων άλλων μέσων, στο να επικοινωνεί. Για το fb είχε πει νομίζω. Το face to face, είναι το θέμα της και αυτό μπορεί να διορθωθεί εύκολα.

----------


## elis

Κοριτσια σαν τουσ αντρεσ δεν εχει πρωτον και δευτερον οταν αγαπασ καποιον δεν μπορεισ να λειτουργησεισ εγω με την κορη μου δεν μπορω να ειμαι στον ιδιο χωρο στην αρχη τα εχανα τωρα παιρνω φαρμακα και συμαζευομαι καπωσ αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω

----------


## oboro

Ρε σεις, μ' αρεσει που ξεκινησα το πρωτο ποστ μου σ' αυτο το θρεντ ξεκαθαριζοντας πως ουτε εγω ειχα διαβασει και τις 30 σελιδες...

Πηγαινετε στις σελιδες 15-17 να φριξετε, οσοι δεν ειστε σαν τους τοξικους πρωταγωνιστες αυτου του θρεντ. Ειναι πλεον ξεκαθαρο πως η διαχειριση δεν λειπει απλως τις τελευταιες μερες, αλλα τον τελευταιο μηνα τουλαχιστον.

Στο μεταξυ βεβαια τα παιδακια βλεποντας πως δεν προκυπτουν συνεπειες, αποθρασυνονται. 

Ντροπη και αισχος. Α κι εσυ Μιλιβα καλο ειναι οταν ανοιγεις θρεντ για υποστηριξη και πεφτεις πανω σε σχολια οπως αυτα που δεχτηκε η little απο τους ακατονομαστους, καλο θα ειναι να χρησιμοποιεις λιγο αυτο το προωθημενο νου που σου χαριστηκε για εκτιμησεις οτι οπως εσυ εχεις δικαιωμα να ακουσεις αποψεις, ετσι και ο αλλος εχει δικαιωμα να μπαινει σε ενα φορουμ και να διαφωνει οσο εντονα θελει χωρις να τον κατηγορουν πλαγιως οτι πασχει απο ΣΜΝ. Αρχικα καθησα να διαβασω και τις 30 σελιδες γιατι μου εκανε εντυπωση ο ογκος του θρεντ, μπας και εντοπισω και σου πω κατι χρησιμο. Ειλικρινα δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να βοηθησω μια νεα κοπελα που ειναι μαρτυρας, κυριολεκτικα στο κεντρο της συζητησης, μιας τοσο εξευτελιστικης μεταχειρισης μιας αλλης γυναικας και που απλα το προσπερναει.

Αν η little το διαβαζει αυτο, θελω να της πω οτι λυπαμαι. Δεν εχω ουτε εξουσια ουτε μεριδιο εδω μεσα και παρ΄ολα αυτα λυπαμαι.

Ντροπη και αισχος.

----------


## oboro

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα Μιλιβα.
> 
> Φοβάμαι πως η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα έχει κακοποιηθεί με κάποιο τρόπο και για αυτό το λόγο βγάζει τόση αντίδραση. Παρατήρησες πως αναφέρει συνέχεια τ α σεξουαλικά μεταδιδόμενα νοσήματα; Ελπίζω να μην της έχει μεταδώσει κάποιος κάτι. Θα ήταν πολύ κρίμα για οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο να περάσει κάτι τόσο τρομακτικό....


Λυπαμαι που το αναπαραγω αλλα δεν θελω να υπαρχουν περιθωρια για αμφιβολιες.

Ριπορτ εκανα. Καντε κι εσεις, οποιοι υπαρχετε, να δουμε αν εχει μεινει εστω ρανιδα δικαιου εδω μεσα κι αν οι κυριοι διαχειριστες ενδιαφερονται για την προστασια των μελων τους.

----------


## Miliva21

> Κάπου το είχε πει νομίζω, πως έχει μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια μέσω υπολογιστή και διάφορων άλλων μέσων, στο να επικοινωνεί. Για το fb είχε πει νομίζω. Το face to face, είναι το θέμα της και αυτό μπορεί να διορθωθεί εύκολα.


Ναι στο φβ θέλουν αρκετοί να με γνωρίσουν..Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικό μ θέμα το face to face η των αντρών ....

Πάντως μιλούσα μ έναν τύπο ο οποίος δουλεύει σε ένα καφέ και δν τον ξέρω δεν είναι γνωστός ούτε φίλος γνωστού και ήθελα να τον γνωρίσω....Αλλά όπως είπα το γεγονός ότι είναι ένας άγνωστος μεσω φβ π δν τον ξέρω με μπλοκάρει και το μετάνιωσα και σταμάτησα απότομα να του μιλάω παρόλο π αυτός μου στέλνει που κ που .....Αλλά ρε παιδιά πολλά γίνονται .........μέσω φβ τώρα
......ξέρω γω....;;

----------


## Miliva21

> Λυπαμαι που το αναπαραγω αλλα δεν θελω να υπαρχουν περιθωρια για αμφιβολιες.
> 
> Ριπορτ εκανα. Καντε κι εσεις, οποιοι υπαρχετε, να δουμε αν εχει μεινει εστω ρανιδα δικαιου εδω μεσα κι αν οι κυριοι διαχειριστες ενδιαφερονται για την προστασια των μελων τους.


Καλησπέρα η αλήθεια είναι ότι επδ γνωρίζω πόσο πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να ξεφύγει μια συζήτηση δεν έδωσα πολύ σημασία στο θέμα αν και ζήτησα από όλες τις πλευρές να σταματήσουν οι διαμάχες και να επικεντρωθούν στο θέμα μου...πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν οι άντρες π σχολίασαν στο ποστ ήθελαν εσκεμμενα να μειώσουν τη λιτλ εγώ δεν αντιλήφθηκα κάτι τέτοιο προσωπικά.......παρόλα αυτά λυπάμαι γ τα αρνητικά σχόλια και γ τον εκνευρισμό της λιτλ όμως νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε εδώ μια τελεια σ αυτό

----------


## oboro

"γ τα αρνητικά σχόλια και γ τον εκνευρισμό της λιτλ"... Μαλιστα. Αυτο μονο καταλαβες οτι συνεβη. Τι να πω... λυπαμαι!





> νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε εδώ μια τελεια σ αυτό


Όχι.

----------


## elis

Να βγει η λιτλ να μασ πει ομπορο απο χαλαστρα

----------


## elis

Χαλαστρα ομπορο ειναι οταν ενασ φιλοσ μου καψουρευει μια γκομενιτσα κι εμφανιζομαι εγω και τουσ ξενερωνω και τουσ δυο τουσ την χαλαω τη φαση δηλαδη ομπορο και λιτλ απο χαλαστρα ειναι και περιοχη τησ θεσσαλονικησ

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ναι στο φβ θέλουν αρκετοί να με γνωρίσουν..Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικό μ θέμα το face to face η των αντρών ....
> 
> Πάντως μιλούσα μ έναν τύπο ο οποίος δουλεύει σε ένα καφέ και δν τον ξέρω δεν είναι γνωστός ούτε φίλος γνωστού και ήθελα να τον γνωρίσω....Αλλά όπως είπα το γεγονός ότι είναι ένας άγνωστος μεσω φβ π δν τον ξέρω με μπλοκάρει και το μετάνιωσα και σταμάτησα απότομα να του μιλάω παρόλο π αυτός μου στέλνει που κ που .....Αλλά ρε παιδιά πολλά γίνονται .........μέσω φβ τώρα
> ......ξέρω γω....;;


Κοίτα, έχω βγει 3 ή και παραπάνω ραντεβού από το fb, δεν θυμάμαι καλά, γιατί έγιναν πριν κανά-δυο χρόνια νομίζω. Οι κοπέλες με προσέγγισαν, εγώ δεν τις ήξερα καν και ούτε είχαμε έστω και έναν κοινό φίλο. Από διαφορετικές πόλεις μάλιστα. Το τόλμησα, παρόλο που δεν μου αρέσει αυτό ο τρόπος. Η κατάληξη ήταν ότι δεν βγήκε πουθενά, ίσως είχα ξενερώσει εξ'αρχής εγώ από όλο αυτό. 

Μια κοπέλα μου άρεσε όταν είχαμε βγει, κάτι σαν τυφλό ραντεβού και κατέληξε σε τσακωμό μετά από κάποιους μήνες "σχέσης", σχέση πραγματική δεν ήταν, απλά νοιαζόμασταν ο ένας για τον άλλον, αλλά ήμασταν διαφορετικοί κόσμοι. Με μια άλλη κοπέλα όμορφη, πολύ μεγαλύτερη από εμένα 25 ετών, κρατήσαμε φιλική επαφή και μου βγήκε σε καλό, γιατί είναι από τα καλύτερα παιδιά. 

Το τελευταίο ραντεβού, ήταν με μια κοπέλα που της άρεσα, αλλά δεν με έλκυε εμένα. Είναι πολύ καλό παιδί, αλλά δεν με έλκυε, γι'αυτό και δεν μπλέχτηκα και ούτε θέλω να την κοροϊδεύω, αφού δεν υπήρχε χημεία.

Γενικά τόλμησέ το και μην κλείνεις τους δρόμους, μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποιο παλικάρι έτσι και να τα βρείτε, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Έχει και λίγη προσοχή όμως έτσι; Μην τα αφήνουμε όλα στην τύχη τους, για άγνωστο άνθρωπο πρόκειται.

Το άφησα τελευταίο αυτό, με είχε προσεγγίσει μια 40+, ξέρεις γιατί ή μάλλον το φαντάζεσαι. Εκεί εννοείται πως δεν κάνεις κίνηση και εννοείται πως έφαγε μπλοκ.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ρε σεις, μ' αρεσει που ξεκινησα το πρωτο ποστ μου σ' αυτο το θρεντ ξεκαθαριζοντας πως ουτε εγω ειχα διαβασει και τις 30 σελιδες...
> 
> Πηγαινετε στις σελιδες 15-17 να φριξετε, οσοι δεν ειστε σαν τους τοξικους πρωταγωνιστες αυτου του θρεντ. Ειναι πλεον ξεκαθαρο πως η διαχειριση δεν λειπει απλως τις τελευταιες μερες, αλλα τον τελευταιο μηνα τουλαχιστον.
> 
> Στο μεταξυ βεβαια τα παιδακια βλεποντας πως δεν προκυπτουν συνεπειες, αποθρασυνονται. 
> 
> Ντροπη και αισχος. Α κι εσυ Μιλιβα καλο ειναι οταν ανοιγεις θρεντ για υποστηριξη και πεφτεις πανω σε σχολια οπως αυτα που δεχτηκε η little απο τους ακατονομαστους, καλο θα ειναι να χρησιμοποιεις λιγο αυτο το προωθημενο νου που σου χαριστηκε για εκτιμησεις οτι οπως εσυ εχεις δικαιωμα να ακουσεις αποψεις, ετσι και ο αλλος εχει δικαιωμα να μπαινει σε ενα φορουμ και να διαφωνει οσο εντονα θελει χωρις να τον κατηγορουν πλαγιως οτι πασχει απο ΣΜΝ. Αρχικα καθησα να διαβασω και τις 30 σελιδες γιατι μου εκανε εντυπωση ο ογκος του θρεντ, μπας και εντοπισω και σου πω κατι χρησιμο. Ειλικρινα δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να βοηθησω μια νεα κοπελα που ειναι μαρτυρας, κυριολεκτικα στο κεντρο της συζητησης, μιας τοσο εξευτελιστικης μεταχειρισης μιας αλλης γυναικας και που απλα το προσπερναει.
> 
> Αν η little το διαβαζει αυτο, θελω να της πω οτι λυπαμαι. Δεν εχω ουτε εξουσια ουτε μεριδιο εδω μεσα και παρ΄ολα αυτα λυπαμαι.
> ...


Δεν μου πέφτει λόγος, αλλά είναι άσχετο φίλε με το θέμα που συζητάμε. Κάνε ό,τι θέλεις, απλά αν θέλεις, μείνε στο θέμα που άνοιξε η θεματοθέτρια.

----------


## Miliva21

> "γ τα αρνητικά σχόλια και γ τον εκνευρισμό της λιτλ"... Μαλιστα. Αυτο μονο καταλαβες οτι συνεβη. Τι να πω... λυπαμαι!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι.


Προσωπικά εγώ κατάλαβα ότι κάποια σχόλια των αντρων διαστρεβλωθηκαν και οδηγησαν σε διαμαχη ...Ο καθένας εδώ μπορεί να γράφει τη γνώμη του και δεν μπορεί να σε προσβάλει τπτ αν εσύ δεν το αφήσεις να σε προσβάλει ...εγώ πάντως στο συγκεκριμένο με τα ΣΜΝ δν κατάλαβα ότι ήταν κακοβουλη πρόθεση ....αν το ένιωσε έτσι η λιτλ ας μπλοκαρει τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη π έγραψε το σχόλιο ή να το απαντήσει ευθέως ότι λέει βλακείες....τεσπα επιπλέον δεν θεώρησα ότι οι άντρες π έγραψαν τη γνώμη τους εννοουσαν ότι κάθε γυναίκα που δεν κάθεται γρήγορα στον άντρα ότι είναι προβληματική .......Η λιτλ έβγαλε αυτό το συμπέρασμα ότι ετσι είπαν εγώ δν συμφωνώ ....την ευχαριστώ γ τη γνώμη της στο θέμα όμως ...δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω το γεγονός ότι εξεφρασε πολύ επιθετικά τη γνώμη της και πυροδοτουσε έντονα το τσακωμο....με λίγα λόγια προσπάθησε να κάνει φασαρία και να πάει αλλού το θέμα δίνοντας τροφή και ξεσυνεριζοντας τα υπόλοιπα μέλη.....εν ολίγοις νιώθω ότι εξυνε τα νύχια της με καυγά ...γτ ήταν εριστικη κ επιθετική από τη πλευρά της....Και εγώ δεν συμφωνούσα σε κάποια σχόλια των αντρών και το ειπα όμως εμένα δεν μου επιτέθηκε κανένας ούτε με προσεβαλε....οπότε νομίζω ότι ο καθένας πρέπει να ξέρει πως να διαχειρίζεται την επικοινωνία του εδώ μέσα προκειμένου να μην προκαλεί τον αρνητισμό των άλλων...

Σε ευχαριστώ και σένα που έκατσες να διαβάζεις 30 ολόκληρες σελίδες μήπως μπορέσεις να με βοηθήσεις ...θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου όμως σέβομαι την επιθυμία σου ότι λόγω του γεγονότος που περιέγραψε τλκ δεν θέλεις να συμβάλεις

----------


## Miliva21

> Κοίτα, έχω βγει 3 ή και παραπάνω ραντεβού από το fb, δεν θυμάμαι καλά, γιατί έγιναν πριν κανά-δυο χρόνια νομίζω. Οι κοπέλες με προσέγγισαν, εγώ δεν τις ήξερα καν και ούτε είχαμε έστω και έναν κοινό φίλο. Από διαφορετικές πόλεις μάλιστα. Το τόλμησα, παρόλο που δεν μου αρέσει αυτό ο τρόπος. Η κατάληξη ήταν ότι δεν βγήκε πουθενά, ίσως είχα ξενερώσει εξ'αρχής εγώ από όλο αυτό. 
> 
> Μια κοπέλα μου άρεσε όταν είχαμε βγει, κάτι σαν τυφλό ραντεβού και κατέληξε σε τσακωμό μετά από κάποιους μήνες "σχέσης", σχέση πραγματική δεν ήταν, απλά νοιαζόμασταν ο ένας για τον άλλον, αλλά ήμασταν διαφορετικοί κόσμοι. Με μια άλλη κοπέλα όμορφη, πολύ μεγαλύτερη από εμένα 25 ετών, κρατήσαμε φιλική επαφή και μου βγήκε σε καλό, γιατί είναι από τα καλύτερα παιδιά. 
> 
> Το τελευταίο ραντεβού, ήταν με μια κοπέλα που της άρεσα, αλλά δεν με έλκυε εμένα. Είναι πολύ καλό παιδί, αλλά δεν με έλκυε, γι'αυτό και δεν μπλέχτηκα και ούτε θέλω να την κοροϊδεύω, αφού δεν υπήρχε χημεία.
> 
> Γενικά τόλμησέ το και μην κλείνεις τους δρόμους, μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποιο παλικάρι έτσι και να τα βρείτε, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Έχει και λίγη προσοχή όμως έτσι; Μην τα αφήνουμε όλα στην τύχη τους, για άγνωστο άνθρωπο πρόκειται.
> 
> Το άφησα τελευταίο αυτό, με είχε προσεγγίσει μια 40+, ξέρεις γιατί ή μάλλον το φαντάζεσαι. Εκεί εννοείται πως δεν κάνεις κίνηση και εννοείται πως έφαγε μπλοκ.


Ναι απλα μη συγκρίνεις καταστάσεις .. Εσύ μα γνωρίσεις γυναίκες τι θα μπορούσε να σου είχε τύχει....Εγώ π ειμαι μια κοπέλα όμως π μπορεί πχ να γνωρίσει αγνώστους άντρες...Δεν λέω ότι όλοι έχουν κακες προθέσεις όμως δεν νιώθω καλα όταν δεν ξέρω τι καπνό φουμαρει κ άλλος...κ είναι κρίμα γτ μπορεί και καλή πρόθεση ν έχει ο άλλος κ καλό παιδί τλκ να αποδειχτεί κ να άξιζε την ευκαιρία Αλλά.......το ρισκάρεις τόσο στα τυφλά;;; τόσα γίνονται...Εγώ προσωπικά φοβάμαι

----------


## oboro

Θυμασαι το ενα εκεινο ποστ που σε ρωταγε φιλικα και καλοπροαιρετα αν εισαι λιγο "εαυτουλης" και μηπως αυτο επηρεαζει; Δεν ειναι ρητορικη ερωτηση, οντως ρωταω αν το θυμασαι.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ναι απλα μη συγκρίνεις καταστάσεις .. Εσύ μα γνωρίσεις γυναίκες τι θα μπορούσε να σου είχε τύχει....Εγώ π ειμαι μια κοπέλα όμως π μπορεί πχ να γνωρίσει αγνώστους άντρες...Δεν λέω ότι όλοι έχουν κακες προθέσεις όμως δεν νιώθω καλα όταν δεν ξέρω τι καπνό φουμαρει κ άλλος...κ είναι κρίμα γτ μπορεί και καλή πρόθεση ν έχει ο άλλος κ καλό παιδί τλκ να αποδειχτεί κ να άξιζε την ευκαιρία Αλλά.......το ρισκάρεις τόσο στα τυφλά;;; τόσα γίνονται...Εγώ προσωπικά φοβάμαι


Τι θα μπορούσε να μου τύχει; Άνετα θα μπορούσε να ήταν ψεύτικο το προφίλ και να μου μιλούσε ένας άγνωστος, μέχρι να βγαίναμε ραντεβού. Δεν συγκρίνω καταστάσεις και το ξέρω πως από την πλευρά σου, είναι άβολο, αλλά αν δεν θέλεις, τότε μην το κάνεις. Δεν είναι αναγκαστικό. Πάντως έχε το στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

Α, να σου πω και το άλλο, ότι εγώ γι'αυτό το λόγο που είπες, ορίζω εγώ το μέρος του ραντεβού και συνήθως έχει αρκετό κόσμο. Αυτό θα κάνεις και εσύ, αν αποφασίσεις να βγεις κάποιο ραντεβού με άγνωστο.

----------


## elis

Καλο το ματσακιον

----------


## Miliva21

> Θυμασαι το ενα εκεινο ποστ που σε ρωταγε φιλικα και καλοπροαιρετα αν εισαι λιγο "εαυτουλης" και μηπως αυτο επηρεαζει; Δεν ειναι ρητορικη ερωτηση, οντως ρωταω αν το θυμασαι.


Ναι νομίζω ότι εκτός των άλλων ειπώθηκε και αυτό και έκατσα και το σκέφτηκα και με προβλημάτισε κ στάθηκα σ αυτό δν το προσπέρασα γτ από τη στιγμή που γράφω εδώ μέσα ζητώντας μια γνώμη δεν μπορώ να φοράω παρωπίδες και να ακυρώνω τα πάντα....

----------


## oboro

> Ναι νομίζω ότι εκτός των άλλων ειπώθηκε και αυτό και έκατσα και το σκέφτηκα και με προβλημάτισε κ στάθηκα σ αυτό δν το προσπέρασα γτ από τη στιγμή που γράφω εδώ μέσα ζητώντας μια γνώμη δεν μπορώ να φοράω παρωπίδες και να ακυρώνω τα πάντα....


Χαιρομαι που και το θυμασαι και το προσεξες. Εμενα μου ξεπηδησε σχεδον απ' την οθονη ως ενδεχομενως σχετικο, οποτε συνεχισα να διαβαζω... Το τι ακολουθησε στις επομενες σελιδες στο θρεντ νομιζω το περιεγραψα αρκουντως οποτε θα σου πω χωρις περιστροφες τι βλεπω τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη: 

1) Ανοιξες ενα θρεντ για το οποιο τουλαχιστον ενα ενδιαφερον για το πως εξελισσεται, ηθικα, θα επρεπε να εχεις 

2) Σε αυτο το θρεντ ενα μελος με διαθεση καλη, ποιοτητα απαντησεων αλλα και θαρρος γνωμης δεχεται αισχρη μισογυνικη επιθεση-δυσφημιση

3) Δεν αντιδρας ουσιαστικα

4) Ποσταρω στο τελος του θρεντ χωρις νομιζω καποια ασαφεια το αισχος που εχει συντελεστει, παλι αντιδρας χλιαρα

5) Επιμενω, το ξανασκεφτεσαι, λες οτι δεν εισαι και σιγουρη και τι γραφτηκε, ενω εχω παραθεσει αριθμους απο σελιδες και κουοτ, αλλα εσυ παλι "τεσπα, διαφωνιες"

Να στο πω απλα; Ο τυπος εχει μαλλον δικιο. Αν οντως εισαι "εαυτουλης" εχεις πιθανως και καποιο ελλειμμα ενσυναισθησης, που σημαινει δυσκολα θα μπεις στη θεση του αλλου αν δεν υπαρχει "οφελος". Τωρα βεβαια διαχειριστης δεν εισαι, νεα κοπελα εισαι, χρονο να το διορθωσεις εχεις, μεχρι και οι ερευνες ακομα δειχνουν οτι για οσους συνειδητοποιουν οτι υστερουν στην ενσυναισθηση, μπορουν γενικα να βελτιωθουν πολυ. Γιατι εαυτουλης μπορει να μην εισαι, ετσι κι αλλιως αυτο το παρατηρει κανεις στη ζωη ενος ανθρωπου και τελος παντων οχι στη στατικοτητα ενος θρεντ. Ενσυναισθηση πολλη ομως, δεν εχεις. Ολα εκει ειναι κι αν πραγματικα μπορεις να τα διαβασεις και αν οχι να φριξεις εστω να προβληματιστεις.

Αποφασισα να σου απαντησω τελικα γιατι το εναυσμα μου για να διαβασω τις τοσες και τοσες σελιδες ηταν να δω τι στην ευχη συνεβη και το θρεντ ακομη συνεχιζεται. Και δεν θα ειχα καταλαβει τι γινεται εδω μεσα, οχι στο θρεντ, στο φορουμ ολοκληρο, αν δεν ειχα την αρχικη προθεση να σε βοηθησω. Οποτε ηθικα κι εγω πρεπει τωρα να απαντησω εφοσον ειδα αυτη τη συνδεση.

Ελπιζω να μην ειμαι βλακας που προσπαθησα. Σκεψου σε παρακαλω και για ονομα της ομοουσιας αγιου τριαδος που λενε, _διαβασε το επιμαχο σημειο στο θρεντ._ Δεν θες να εισαι αυτη που προσπερναει αυτα που γινονται μπροστα της, κατα του ιδιου της του φυλου, με το οποιο πρεπει πρωτα να ασχοληθεις πριν αναλωθεις σε προβληματισμο τι θα κανεις με τους αντρες.

----------


## oboro

Να πω τελος οτι τα γραφω αυτα με την ελπιδα να σου ανοιξουν τα ματια αν οχι τωρα τοτε στο μελλον ελπιζω οχι μακρινο. Γι αυτο και σε εσενα απευθυνομαι με τονο αυστηρο μεν αλλα χωρις επιθυμια καταδικης.

----------


## Miliva21

> Χαιρομαι που και το θυμασαι και το προσεξες. Εμενα μου ξεπηδησε σχεδον απ' την οθονη ως ενδεχομενως σχετικο, οποτε συνεχισα να διαβαζω... Το τι ακολουθησε στις επομενες σελιδες στο θρεντ νομιζω το περιεγραψα αρκουντως οποτε θα σου πω χωρις περιστροφες τι βλεπω τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη: 
> 
> 1) Ανοιξες ενα θρεντ για το οποιο τουλαχιστον ενα ενδιαφερον για το πως εξελισσεται, ηθικα, θα επρεπε να εχεις 
> 
> 2) Σε αυτο το θρεντ ενα μελος με διαθεση καλη, ποιοτητα απαντησεων αλλα και θαρρος γνωμης δεχεται αισχρη μισογυνικη επιθεση-δυσφημιση
> 
> 3) Δεν αντιδρας ουσιαστικα
> 
> 4) Ποσταρω στο τελος του θρεντ χωρις νομιζω καποια ασαφεια το αισχος που εχει συντελεστει, παλι αντιδρας χλιαρα
> ...


 Καταρχάς οφείλω να πω ότι τη λιτλ σαν μέλος δεν τη γνωρίσω καθώς είναι η πρώτη φορά π είχα σχόλιο της σε ποστ μου κ δεν έχω προσέξει κάποια άλλη δραστηριότητα της στο φόρουμ ισως εσυ τη γνωριζεις λιγο παραπανω και τη καταλαβαινεις...

όπως είπα κ πριν την ευχαριστώ και συμφωνώ με τη γνώμη που εξέφρασε ότι μια γυναίκα π δεν κάθεται γρήγορα δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι προβληματική .....σε αυτο συμφωνώ παρόλ αυτά επδ διάβαζα το θέμα τη στιγμή εκείνη π γράφονταν οι απαντήσεις δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρξε απόλυτη άποψη των αντρών σχετικά με το θέμα μου ......Τώρα αν είπαν πχ ότι οι άντρες θεωρούν προβληματική οποία δεν κάθεται από το πρώτο ραντεβού εγώ δεν συμφωνώ το απορρίπτω κατηγορηματικά.......ομως αν αυτή είναι η γνώμη μιας πλειοψηφίας αντρών εκεί έξω και αυτοί το εξέφρασαν η γνώμη τους μετράει γτ αντικατοπτρίζει μέρος της κοινωνίας ακόμα κ αν εγώ δεν συμφωνώ...

Αν ήθελαν να προσβάλουν σκοπιμα τη λιτλ επδ υποστήριξε την άποψη της ότι οι γυναίκες πρέπει να αποφασίζουν χωρίς πιέσεις τοτε εδώ συμφωνώ μαζί της ξεκάθαρα .....θεώρησα πως δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο.....Δυστυχώς ότι μεγάλο μέρος του αντρικού πληθυσμού έχει μισογυνιστικες συμπεριφορές το παρατηρώ και λυπάμαι γ αυτό .....

Τέλος θα σε ευχαριστήσω γ τη συμμετοχή σου διάβασα ότι μου έγραψες ....απλώς δεν συμφωνώ στο ότι λες πως δεν είμαι άτομο με ενσυναισθηση...εδώ λυπάμαι αλλα διαφωνώ....Δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις έναν άνθρωπο αν έχει ενσυναισθηση η Όχι μονο από τη τοποθέτηση του σε ένα ποστ μπερδεμένο που ο καθένας γράφει το μακρύ και το κοντό του που Αλλά θέλει να πει και άλλα καταλαβαίνουν οι γύρω του κ γίνονται παρεξηγήσεις.. .....οπότε δεν θεωρω πως πάσχω από έλλειψη ενσυναισθησης ούτε ότι χρειάζομαι κάποια είδους θεραπεία γ αυτό....

Δεν είμαι επιθετική απλά εκφράζω την άποψη μου

----------


## Miliva21

> Τι θα μπορούσε να μου τύχει; Άνετα θα μπορούσε να ήταν ψεύτικο το προφίλ και να μου μιλούσε ένας άγνωστος, μέχρι να βγαίναμε ραντεβού. Δεν συγκρίνω καταστάσεις και το ξέρω πως από την πλευρά σου, είναι άβολο, αλλά αν δεν θέλεις, τότε μην το κάνεις. Δεν είναι αναγκαστικό. Πάντως έχε το στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
> 
> Α, να σου πω και το άλλο, ότι εγώ γι'αυτό το λόγο που είπες, ορίζω εγώ το μέρος του ραντεβού και συνήθως έχει αρκετό κόσμο. Αυτό θα κάνεις και εσύ, αν αποφασίσεις να βγεις κάποιο ραντεβού με άγνωστο.


Ναι θα μπορούσε να είναι και ψεύτικο το προφίλ δεν έχεις αδικο...εννοείται πως θα έβγαινα σε μέρος και ώρα π εγώ θα είχα ορίσει....Αλλά τι πάει να πει αυτό ....;; άνετα μπορεί κάποιος να καλύψει τον πραγματικό του εαυτό στο πρώτο ραντεβού....Στο δεύτερο η τρίτο όμως .....;Και ειδικά που εσείς θέλετε και γρήγορα το ψητό γτ αλλιώς φεύγετε εκεί τι θα γίνει;......... Ποιος ξέρει οτι θα σεβαστεί εμένα ο κάθε άσχετος και άγνωστος που γνώρισα από το φβ και που μιλάει κ σε άλλες ....τόσα γίνονται...Χωρίς καν να είναι γνωστός μου ....Ούτε να ξέρω από άλλα άτομα γ αυτόν....η από κοινή παρέα.....Έτσι στο ξεκαρφωτο....ειμαι κότα τι να πω τόσα γίνονται...Δεν είδες το κορίτσι π έγινε σάλος στη Ρόδο....;; ντάξει δεν λέω ότι όλοι οι ανθρωποι που προσεγγίζουν μέσω φβ είναι εν δυνάμει βιαστές ή δολοφόνοι......Αλλά και αυτά στη ζωή είναι δυστυχως ....ειμαι υπερβολική;;

----------


## oboro

Αν ηθελαν να την προσβαλλουν σκοπιμα, αν ειπαν, αν αν αν...

Ξαναπηγες στις επιμαχες σελιδες να διαβασεις τι ακριβως εγινε κι ειπωθηκε; Αν οχι, καντο πρωτα και μετα ξαναδιαβασε το σχολιο μου. Εγω βλεπω να απαντας παλι για αυτα που ειχες προσεξει ως σημαντικα τοτε (τα στοιχεια της αντιπαραθεσης που ειχε προηγηθει) και οχι αυτα που επισημαινω τωρα. Δεν υπαρχει κανενα περιθωριο παρερμηνειας ουτε για το αν, ουτε το ποσο αισχρα επιτεθηκαν στην little. Αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να ξαναδιαβασεις, δεν εχεις σκοπο να ξανασκεφτεις, πολυ απλα.

Κι οχι, δεν την ξερω τη λιτλ. Ουτε το ονομα της δεν ειχα ξαναδει. Τοσο κραυγαλεα ξεκαθαρο ειναι ποσο αηθης η επιθεση που δεχτηκε. Τελος να σου πω οτι ναι μεν απεχω κατι χρονια απο το φορουμ αλλα τετοια επιθεση δεν εχω ξαναδει. Κι εσυ εισαι ακομα στα "αν".

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Eγω πιστευω οτι η Μιλιβα καταναλισκει ασυγχωρητα πολυ χρονο εδω μεσα.
Πρεπει να βγει εξω και *να κανει λαθη* (που, αν κρινω απο το γραφικο 
της υφος, τα ξορκιζει σαν τον διαολο) και μεσα απο τα λαθη, να μαθει.
Practice makes perfect.

Mε το να ρωταει και δισταζει και ζυγιζει και κρινει και αμφιβαλλει ....
θα περασει η μιση της ζωη και παλι τιποτα δεν θα χει μαθει (η ζησει).
Βεβαια, δεν ειμαι εντελως σιγουρος, ισως να εχει μια μικρη εμπειρια
ισως και καποιον στα σκαρια ... αλλα κρυβεται πολυ το Μιλιβακι.

Μιλιβα .... αν βρισκεσαι στην ηλικια που λες οτι βρισκεσαι .... ΒΓΕΣ ΕΞΩ
και μην ξαναμπεις εδω μεσα για καμια 20αρια μερες. Βγες με φιλες σου
(*οχι πολυ ωριμες, σαν εσενα*) και φλερταρε με οποιον σε εξιταρει.
Δεν χρειαζεται να του κατσεις. Φλερταρε με τα ματια, με το χαμογελο, 
με μια τυχαια επιμονη ματια στο εντελως ξαφνικο εκει που δεν θα το 
περιμενει (ξερεις τι εννοω), ενα περασμα απο διπλα του, κατι ....

Παιξε μονο και μην του κατσεις (η κατσε μετα απο χιλια χρονια, εσυ αποφασιζεις).

Ετοιμη εμπειρια, μαεστρια και αμυντικες τεχνικες ΔΕΝ αποκτιουνται ιντερνετικα.
Τι κανεις εδω μεσα ? *Τι κανεις εδω μεσα ?*

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ναι θα μπορούσε να είναι και ψεύτικο το προφίλ δεν έχεις αδικο...εννοείται πως θα έβγαινα σε μέρος και ώρα π εγώ θα είχα ορίσει....Αλλά τι πάει να πει αυτό ....;; άνετα μπορεί κάποιος να καλύψει τον πραγματικό του εαυτό στο πρώτο ραντεβού....Στο δεύτερο η τρίτο όμως .....;Και ειδικά που εσείς θέλετε και γρήγορα το ψητό γτ αλλιώς φεύγετε εκεί τι θα γίνει;......... Ποιος ξέρει οτι θα σεβαστεί εμένα ο κάθε άσχετος και άγνωστος που γνώρισα από το φβ και που μιλάει κ σε άλλες ....τόσα γίνονται...Χωρίς καν να είναι γνωστός μου ....Ούτε να ξέρω από άλλα άτομα γ αυτόν....η από κοινή παρέα.....Έτσι στο ξεκαρφωτο....ειμαι κότα τι να πω τόσα γίνονται...Δεν είδες το κορίτσι π έγινε σάλος στη Ρόδο....;; ντάξει δεν λέω ότι όλοι οι ανθρωποι που προσεγγίζουν μέσω φβ είναι εν δυνάμει βιαστές ή δολοφόνοι......Αλλά και αυτά στη ζωή είναι δυστυχως ....ειμαι υπερβολική;;


Εντάξει ρε συ, τώρα γενικεύεις. Δεν θέλουμε όλοι γρήγορα στο ψητό, αλλά ούτε και να μας δουλεύει η άλλη, αφήνοντάς μας στο περίμενε. Καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά, που θέλω να τονίσω. Να σου πω τι εννοώ με τον όρο "δούλεμα". Μιλούσα με μια κοπέλα, αυτή η γνωριμία μέσω μηνυμάτων από το φβ, κράτησε μήνες. Με είχε στο περίμενε και δεν με εμπιστευόταν. Εγώ της έδωσα χώρο και χρόνο, μέχρι να με εμπιστευτεί. Κατάλαβα ακόμη και μετά από 5 μήνες επικοινωνίας (συχνής), ακόμη και μετά από 3 ραντεβού, δεν με εμπιστευόταν, ενώ έδειχνα ξεκάθαρα το ποιος είμαι, δεν θέλει και πολύ να με καταλάβει κάποιος. Μάλιστα μου έλεγε και η ίδια τα εσώψυχα μου, δηλαδή με καταλάβαινε εις βάθος. Τελείωσα από μόνος μου την επικοινωνία, γιατί κατάλαβα πως με δούλευε, καθώς μιλούσε και με άλλον. 

Αυτό εννοώ δούλεμα και σε παρακαλώ, να μην το κάνεις ποτέ σε κανέναν. Είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που έκλαψα ένα βράδυ σχεδόν, για αυτό το θέμα. 20 ετών (γιατί πέρσι έγινε) άνθρωπος, να κλαίω γοερά ένα βράδυ και την επόμενη μέρα, δεν πήγα καν σχολή. Με πόνεσε αυτό. Τώρα το έχω ξεχάσει. 

Με όλο αυτό θέλω να καταλήξω, πως δεν είμαστε όλοι βουρ στο ψητό, κάποιοι περιμένουμε, όμως μέχρι ενός ορίου. Τώρα για το θέμα των αγνώστων, το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβεί όταν σε πλησιάσει κάποιος για να σε γνωρίσει σε μια καφετέρια ή σε ένα μπαρ. Εκεί τι θα του πεις;Μου είσαι άγνωστος, φύγε; Δεν θα κάτσεις να τον γνωρίσεις, παρόλο που είναι άγνωστος; Πιστεύω πως ναι. 

Το άλλο που ξέρω πως κάνουν άλλες κοπέλες, είναι να πηγαίνουν στο πρώτο ραντεβού με έναν άγνωστο, η κοπέλα και οι φίλες της. Χωρίς να ξέρει ο άλλος, ότι θα έρθουν. Αν δουν τι γίνεται και είναι όλα οκ με τον τύπο, επικαλούνται μια δουλειά και φεύγουν. Είναι και αυτό μια λύση, αν το καλοσκεφτείς. Το θέμα είναι η φίλη μετά, να μην βάλει στο μάτι, τον τύπο και στον "φάει" μετά. Παίρνεις και λίγο ρίσκο εκεί. (Το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις και με άντρες φίλους, δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεις κοπέλες μαζί σου).

----------


## Kostas_14

> Eγω πιστευω οτι η Μιλιβα καταναλισκει ασυγχωρητα πολυ χρονο εδω μεσα.
> Πρεπει να βγει εξω και *να κανει λαθη* (που, αν κρινω απο το γραφικο 
> της υφος, τα ξορκιζει σαν τον διαολο) και μεσα απο τα λαθη, να μαθει.
> Practice makes perfect.
> 
> Mε το να ρωταει και δισταζει και ζυγιζει και κρινει και αμφιβαλλει ....
> θα περασει η μιση της ζωη και παλι τιποτα δεν θα χει μαθει (η ζησει).
> Βεβαια, δεν ειμαι εντελως σιγουρος, ισως να εχει μια μικρη εμπειρια
> ισως και καποιον στα σκαρια ... αλλα κρυβεται πολυ το Μιλιβακι.
> ...


Συμφωνώ με την κάθε πρότασή σου, δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Miliva21

> Αν ηθελαν να την προσβαλλουν σκοπιμα, αν ειπαν, αν αν αν...
> 
> Ξαναπηγες στις επιμαχες σελιδες να διαβασεις τι ακριβως εγινε κι ειπωθηκε; Αν οχι, καντο πρωτα και μετα ξαναδιαβασε το σχολιο μου. Εγω βλεπω να απαντας παλι για αυτα που ειχες προσεξει ως σημαντικα τοτε (τα στοιχεια της αντιπαραθεσης που ειχε προηγηθει) και οχι αυτα που επισημαινω τωρα. Δεν υπαρχει κανενα περιθωριο παρερμηνειας ουτε για το αν, ουτε το ποσο αισχρα επιτεθηκαν στην little. Αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να ξαναδιαβασεις, δεν εχεις σκοπο να ξανασκεφτεις, πολυ απλα.
> 
> Κι οχι, δεν την ξερω τη λιτλ. Ουτε το ονομα της δεν ειχα ξαναδει. Τοσο κραυγαλεα ξεκαθαρο ειναι ποσο αηθης η επιθεση που δεχτηκε. Τελος να σου πω οτι ναι μεν απεχω κατι χρονια απο το φορουμ αλλα τετοια επιθεση δεν εχω ξαναδει. Κι εσυ εισαι ακομα στα "αν".


Ναι μπήκα και τη πρώτη φορά που ειπώθηκαν κ διάβαζα και τώρα ξαναμπήκα πριν τα γράψω αυτά....εγω το πήρα σε φάση ότι επδ η λιτλ είχε αναφέρει πολλές φορές το θέμα των ΣΜΝ ότι απορησαν και ρώτησαν έμμεσα αν ήταν κτ προσωπικό της....κ ότι αν ισχυε οτι θα ήταν πλ άσχημο να είχε βιώσει κάτι η ίδια ..Μπορεί να σ φαίνεται αυτονόητο ότι πρέπει να το πάρω κάπως αλλιως...Αλλά επδ εγώ εδώ γράφω και ειμαι καλοπροαιρετη έτσι θεωρώ πως είναι κ οι άλλοι και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ευκολα τη κακία η την επίθεση ....κ επιπλέον εγώ από τη μεριά αυτών π σχολίασαν αυτά γ τη λιτλ έχω βοηθηθεί και δεν νμζ ότι είναι μισογυνηδες γτ Αν ήταν έτσι ούτε εμένα θα βοηθούσαν κ θα προσβλητική με μενα

----------


## Miliva21

> Eγω πιστευω οτι η Μιλιβα καταναλισκει ασυγχωρητα πολυ χρονο εδω μεσα.
> Πρεπει να βγει εξω και *να κανει λαθη* (που, αν κρινω απο το γραφικο 
> της υφος, τα ξορκιζει σαν τον διαολο) και μεσα απο τα λαθη, να μαθει.
> Practice makes perfect.
> 
> Mε το να ρωταει και δισταζει και ζυγιζει και κρινει και αμφιβαλλει ....
> θα περασει η μιση της ζωη και παλι τιποτα δεν θα χει μαθει (η ζησει).
> Βεβαια, δεν ειμαι εντελως σιγουρος, ισως να εχει μια μικρη εμπειρια
> ισως και καποιον στα σκαρια ... αλλα κρυβεται πολυ το Μιλιβακι.
> ...


Χαχα έτσι δείρε με.....
Μ άρεσε που μου λες με δύο φίλες σου Όχι ώριμες όπως εσύ χαχαχα...

Ναι έχεις δίκιο αν δεν πάθεις δεν θα μάθεις ......

Το φόρουμ δεν θέλω να το αφήσω γτ δεν είμαι εδώ για να βοηθιεμαι μονο Αλλά να βοηθάω και άλλα άτομα......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Βρε εσύ,την επόμενη φορά που θα βγείς,βγες,αλλά για εσένα.
Για να διασκεδάσεις,να περάσεις καλά,να ξεχαστείς από ότι σε βασανίζει.
Όχι με αυτοσκοπό να βρεις κάποιον.
Βγες για την Μιλίβα,οχι με αυτοσκοπό τα γκομενικά.

----------


## Miliva21

> Βρε εσύ,την επόμενη φορά που θα βγείς,βγες,αλλά για εσένα.
> Για να διασκεδάσεις,να περάσεις καλά,να ξεχαστείς από ότι σε βασανίζει.
> Όχι με αυτοσκοπό να βρεις κάποιον.
> Βγες για την Μιλίβα,οχι με αυτοσκοπό τα γκομενικά.


Σε ευχαριστώ γουαι 
Ούτως ή άλλως αυτό κάνω όπως έχω πει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολοι εχουν φαει κολημα με τους αγνωστους ενω αρκετες φορες γειτονες μας μπορει να ειναι πιο αγνωστοι απο τους αγνωστους ενω συχνα εχουμε τη ψευδαισθηση οτι τουςξερουμε επειδη τους λεμε ενα γεια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε ευχαριστώ γουαι 
> Ούτως ή άλλως αυτό κάνω όπως έχω πει


Ετσι να κάνεις,αλλά μην φτασεις στο άλλο άκρο.
Τελικά πως είναι:Μίλιβα,Μιλίβα,Μιλιβά?

----------


## oboro

> Ναι μπήκα και τη πρώτη φορά που ειπώθηκαν κ διάβαζα και τώρα ξαναμπήκα πριν τα γράψω αυτά....εγω το πήρα σε φάση ότι επδ η λιτλ είχε αναφέρει πολλές φορές το θέμα των ΣΜΝ ότι απορησαν και ρώτησαν έμμεσα αν ήταν κτ προσωπικό της....κ ότι αν ισχυε οτι θα ήταν πλ άσχημο να είχε βιώσει κάτι η ίδια ..Μπορεί να σ φαίνεται αυτονόητο ότι πρέπει να το πάρω κάπως αλλιως...Αλλά επδ εγώ εδώ γράφω και ειμαι καλοπροαιρετη έτσι θεωρώ πως είναι κ οι άλλοι και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ευκολα τη κακία η την επίθεση ....


Κι εγω καλοπροαιρετη σε θεωρω, και γενικα γλυκομιλητη και ανοιχτη σε αποψεις. Φανηκε απο τα πρωτα ποστ που διαβασα σε αυτο το θρεντ. Δεν νομιζεις ομως οτι γενικα, ειναι κανεις καλοπροαιρετος μεχρι ενος σημειου; Δεν αλλαζει κανεις σταση μολις καποιες γραμμες ξεπεραστουν; Οποτε το οτι εισαι καλοπροαιρετη ειναι θετικο μεν αλλα το θεμα της ενσυναισθησης που οδηγει καποιον απο το να ενοχληθει μεχρι και να εξοργιστει με κατι που ειδε, δεν το ακουμπαει.

Θελω να πω κατι σχετικα με το "ελλειμα ενσυναισθησης". Δεν εννοουσα οτι εχεις καποιο χασμα σε αυτον τον τομεα ουτε αναισθητη οτι εισαι. Ουτε καν οτι χρειαζεσαι θεραπεια - αυτο ατυχως ισως το συμπεριελαβα γιατι ηθελα να τονισω οτι οποιος συνειδητοποιει κενο στον τομεα αυτο μπορει να κανει προοδο ακομα κι αν υστερει δραματικα. Οποτε να εστιασω στο "συνειδητοποιει". Εγραψες πριν οτι ειναι αδυνατον να καταλαβεις αν καποιος εχει καποιο κενο στην ενσυναισθηση απλα και μονο απο ενα περιστατικο μεσα σε ενα θρεντ. Τα κενα ομως στον χαρακτηρα, ακομη και τα πληρως διορθωσιμα, δεν διαπιστωνονται μονο απο πως αντιδρουμε αλλα και απο το πως _δεν_ αντιδρουμε, και μαλιστα κυριως απεναντι σε περιστατικα τυχαια, μικρα της καθημερινοτητας ακομη. Οποτε θα σου δωσω το ακολουθο υποθετικο παραδειγμα για συγκριση:

Πες οτι περπατας στο δρομο καθ΄οδον προς τη σχολη η τη δουλεια σου. Μπορει να βιαζεσαι λιγο, να εχεις καποια πραγματα στο μυαλο σου κλπ. Σταματας λοιπον στη διαβαση των πεζων, στο πισω μερος απ΄το μπουλουκι που περιμενει το φαναρι. Μπροστα μπροστα ειναι μια γριουλα, πισω της μια μεσηλικη καλοντυμενη γυναικα, ψηλη, λιγο φουριοζα, ισως λιγο businesswoman ξερω γω. Με το που αναβει λοιπον το φαναρι, ξερεις πως το μπροστινο μερος απο το μπουλουκι φευγει πρωτο; Ε λοιπον φαντασου τη γριουλα να μην εχει την καλυτερη επιταχυνση, την μεσηλικη γυναικα απο την αγαρμποσυνη της σχεδον να παιρνει σβαρνα τη γριουλα και οχι να μη γυριζει να ζητησει συγγνωμη αλλα να βλαστημαει κιολας και να κοιτιεται μη λερωθηκε το ταγιερ της. Εσυ ολα αυτα τα βλεπεις.

Νευριαζεις; Σου κακοφαινεται εστω;

Να απαντησω για σενα: Σιγουρα. Λοιπον, αυτη η γυναικα εχει ελλειμα ενσυναισθησης. Το καταλαβες, απο ενα και μονο περιστατικο μιας ασημαντης αλληλεπιδρασης σε μια ασημαντη διαβαση μια ασημαντη ισως ημερα. Θα μου πεις, χαιρω πολυ εχει ελλειμα η τυπισσα: ειναι γαϊδουρα. Επεξεργαζομενη εκ νεου οσα μολις ειδες, με το περιστατικο φρεσκο ακομη, μπορεις να αντιληφθεις και καποια πραγματα ακομη: αν ηταν λογω βιασυνης, λογω συναισθηματικης φορτισης η συγχυσης. Μπα, θα φαινοταν. Αυτα φαινονται, ετσι δεν ειναι;

Ε λοιπον εσυ δεν εισαι σαν κι αυτη. Η τυπισσα εχει ελλειμα μαλλον σημαντικο, εσυ κατι τετοιο δεν θα το εκανες ουτε υπο συναισθηματικα δυσκολες συνθηκες. Κι αν σκουντουσες καποιον ας πουμε, θα το αναγνωριζες εκεινη την ωρα η εστω μερα. Επισης, εισαι πολυ νεοτερη, και παρ' ολα αυτα να συμπεριφερθεις ετσι με καμια κυβερνηση. Η αλλη που ειχε τοσα χρονια να εξελιχθει σαν ατομο, δες χαρακτηρα.

Οποτε δεν εισαι σαν κι αυτη. Αλλα ενω δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις φωτογραφικη μνημη, αφου οι σελιδες ειναι εκει και περιμενουν αμεταβλητες, ακομη και τωρα δεν βλεπεις ολοκληρο ελεφαντα στην υποενοτητα. Δεν ξερω το γιατι. Αλλα εμενα πρεπει να σου πω με ξενερωσε ο τροπος που απαντησες στο ποστ το αρχικο μου που κατακεραυνωνα τους αχαρακτηριστους. Ξαναδιαβασε το κι αυτο - μονο "ε ενταξει αυτα συμβαινουν" δεν εγραψες.

Οποτε ναι, για εμενα μεγαλο θεμα το οτι δεν αντιδρας. Σε κατι που ειναι εκει, και επιχειρει να σπιλωσει οχι μονο την κοπελα αλλα σπιλωνει ολους μας εδω μεσα. Δεν ξερω αν νομιζεις οτι υπερβαλλω, αλλα σκεψου οτι περα απο διαβαθμισεις, το ελλειμμα και το οποιο αλλο θεμα εχουν ολα κατι κοινο: κανεις δεν συνειδητοποιει οτι το εχει. Ειναι τυφλο σημειο. Κανεις μας δεν εχει εναν καθρεφτη μπροστα στη μουρη να μας επισημαινει τα λαθη μας, ποσο μαλλον τα τυφλα σημεια μας. Αλλοι ομως εξωτερικοι παρατηρητες, μπορουν να τα επισημανουν.

Στα μισα του θρεντ που ανοιξες για ενα κορυφαιο θεμα στη ζωη μιας νεας γυναικας οπως εσυ, καποιοι παληκαραδες σπαγαν πλακα ανοιχτα μηπως καποια αλλη γυναικα, που αντι να παει πλυνει πιατα τους εβαζε στη θεση τους, τελικα εχει ΣΜΝ και για αυτο δεν ελεγε να τους αφησει ησυχους. Αυτη η γυναικα ειχε μπει εδω για να σε βοηθησει. Οχι μονο αυτο, αλλα μετα, ενω δεν ηταν υποχρεωμενη, ξεκαθαριζει οτι δουλευε βοηθος γυναικολογου και ειχαν δει πολλα τα ματια της. Τα αντρακια που τη δυσφημησαν αληθεια τι εχουν προσφερει στην κοινωνια; Το κερασακι βεβαια στην τουρτα ειναι οτι η διαχειριση τα εχει αφησει ολα αυτα ανεγγιχτα.

Θελεις να εισαι μια γυναικα που το ειδε αυτο και το προσπερασε, στο ιδιο φορουμ που μπαινεις και ζητας συμβουλες και υποστηριξη; Αυτο ειναι για μενα το ζητουμενο και το συνδεω με το θεμα του εαυτουλη και με αυτο του θρεντ συνολικα. Αν οχι σημερα, τουλαχιστον καποια στιγμη ασε τον εαυτο σου να αναρωτηθει, "μηπως εδω ειναι που ξεπερνιουνται καποια ορια και πρεπει συναισθηματικα να ενεργοποιηθω"; Γιατι ξερεις, αν εισαι "μουδιασμενη" σ' αυτον τον τομεα, να σε βοηθαει στο ψαξιμο και στον προσεταιρισμο με τους αλλους, αμφιβολο το βρισκω.

----------


## oboro

Κατι ακομη για την ενσυναισθηση: δεν κανει διακρισεις. Οπως ειδες την μανταμ να μην αισθανεται σχεδον τιποτα, περα απο εκνευρισμο για το ταγιερ, λογικο δεν ειναι να ειδες τη γιαγια να ποναει, να αισθανεται μετα παρατημενη, προδωμενη ισως απ' τα χρονια ισως οχι τα δικα της αλλα καποιας αλλης, που δεν την υπολογισε;

Η little μπορεις να αισθανθεις ποσο θυμωμενη ειναι για αυτο που επιχειρησαν να κανουν τα παιδακια; Μπορεις να το δεις στις απαντησεις της; Νευριαζει κανεις ετσι χωρις λογο; Οι απαντησεις ειναι _εκει,_ το ξαναλεω_._

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από iwannaaa 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι κάτι φταίει. Οι περισσοτεροι απλα δεν μπορούν να κουμανταρουν κάτι αυθεντικό. Στο λέω εγω που ειμαι ομοφιλοφιλη κ βγήκα με μια κοπελα μπαι κ έμμεσα μου είπε είσαι πολυ καλλιεργημένη για τα γούστα μ κ γνκ θα τους ξενερωσεις τους αλλους αν εχεις μυαλο 40αρας κ εμφάνιση 16 χρόνου γτ μικροδειχνω πράγματι κ μου λέει βαψου περισσότερο κ βαψε κ κάνα μαλλί. Δε βλέπω να εκτιμάται η φυσικότητα αλλά το φτηνο πράμα. Σορρυ που συγκρινω ανόμοιες καταστάσεις αλλά έχω απελπιστει κ γω. Σα να μ λένε σε θέλουμε πιο ψεύτικη κ επιφάνειακη γτ αυτό ψάχνουμε.. Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλα
> Αυτά μου τα είπε μετα το ραντεβου που αποφασισαμε να το παμε φιλικα κ τη Ρώτησα τι διαφορετικό θα θέλει. Εν τω μεταξύ πρώτη την απέρριψα γτ ηταν επιφανειακή κ μετα έριξε δηλητηριο


 σηκωνεις τα χερια ψηλα γιατι η βλακεια δεν εχει ελεος αρα γι αυτο μονο αν το παιζεις ηλιθιος περνας παντου ολοι θελουν εξυπνους αλλα πλησιαζουν τις βλακειες ολο και περισσοτερο αρα απο τη πολη ερχομαι και στη ΚΟΡΥΦΗ γυριζει η μανιβελα

----------


## GoldenM

> Κι εγω καλοπροαιρετη σε θεωρω, και γενικα γλυκομιλητη και ανοιχτη σε αποψεις. Φανηκε απο τα πρωτα ποστ που διαβασα σε αυτο το θρεντ. Δεν νομιζεις ομως οτι γενικα, ειναι κανεις καλοπροαιρετος μεχρι ενος σημειου; Δεν αλλαζει κανεις σταση μολις καποιες γραμμες ξεπεραστουν; Οποτε το οτι εισαι καλοπροαιρετη ειναι θετικο μεν αλλα το θεμα της ενσυναισθησης που οδηγει καποιον απο το να ενοχληθει μεχρι και να εξοργιστει με κατι που ειδε, δεν το ακουμπαει.
> 
> Θελω να πω κατι σχετικα με το "ελλειμα ενσυναισθησης". Δεν εννοουσα οτι εχεις καποιο χασμα σε αυτον τον τομεα ουτε αναισθητη οτι εισαι. Ουτε καν οτι χρειαζεσαι θεραπεια - αυτο ατυχως ισως το συμπεριελαβα γιατι ηθελα να τονισω οτι οποιος συνειδητοποιει κενο στον τομεα αυτο μπορει να κανει προοδο ακομα κι αν υστερει δραματικα. Οποτε να εστιασω στο "συνειδητοποιει". Εγραψες πριν οτι ειναι αδυνατον να καταλαβεις αν καποιος εχει καποιο κενο στην ενσυναισθηση απλα και μονο απο ενα περιστατικο μεσα σε ενα θρεντ. Τα κενα ομως στον χαρακτηρα, ακομη και τα πληρως διορθωσιμα, δεν διαπιστωνονται μονο απο πως αντιδρουμε αλλα και απο το πως _δεν_ αντιδρουμε, και μαλιστα κυριως απεναντι σε περιστατικα τυχαια, μικρα της καθημερινοτητας ακομη. Οποτε θα σου δωσω το ακολουθο υποθετικο παραδειγμα για συγκριση:
> 
> Πες οτι περπατας στο δρομο καθ΄οδον προς τη σχολη η τη δουλεια σου. Μπορει να βιαζεσαι λιγο, να εχεις καποια πραγματα στο μυαλο σου κλπ. Σταματας λοιπον στη διαβαση των πεζων, στο πισω μερος απ΄το μπουλουκι που περιμενει το φαναρι. Μπροστα μπροστα ειναι μια γριουλα, πισω της μια μεσηλικη καλοντυμενη γυναικα, ψηλη, λιγο φουριοζα, ισως λιγο businesswoman ξερω γω. Με το που αναβει λοιπον το φαναρι, ξερεις πως το μπροστινο μερος απο το μπουλουκι φευγει πρωτο; Ε λοιπον φαντασου τη γριουλα να μην εχει την καλυτερη επιταχυνση, την μεσηλικη γυναικα απο την αγαρμποσυνη της σχεδον να παιρνει σβαρνα τη γριουλα και οχι να μη γυριζει να ζητησει συγγνωμη αλλα να βλαστημαει κιολας και να κοιτιεται μη λερωθηκε το ταγιερ της. Εσυ ολα αυτα τα βλεπεις.
> 
> Νευριαζεις; Σου κακοφαινεται εστω;
> 
> Να απαντησω για σενα: Σιγουρα. Λοιπον, αυτη η γυναικα εχει ελλειμα ενσυναισθησης. Το καταλαβες, απο ενα και μονο περιστατικο μιας ασημαντης αλληλεπιδρασης σε μια ασημαντη διαβαση μια ασημαντη ισως ημερα. Θα μου πεις, χαιρω πολυ εχει ελλειμα η τυπισσα: ειναι γαϊδουρα. Επεξεργαζομενη εκ νεου οσα μολις ειδες, με το περιστατικο φρεσκο ακομη, μπορεις να αντιληφθεις και καποια πραγματα ακομη: αν ηταν λογω βιασυνης, λογω συναισθηματικης φορτισης η συγχυσης. Μπα, θα φαινοταν. Αυτα φαινονται, ετσι δεν ειναι;
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου σε όσα αναφέρεις στο θέμα της ενσυναίσθησης.

Για το λόγο αυτό σε καλώ, αφού κατά τις δηλώσεις σου διάβασες όλα τα μηνύματα του θέματος, να επιδείξεις την ίδια ευαισθησία σε επιθέσεις που έκανε το συγκεκριμένο μέλος εναντίων μου, αλλά και έναντι άλλων αντρών μελών του φόρουμ που συμμετείχαν στη συζήτηση.

Δεν σου ζητώ να μπλοκάρεις αυτές τις επιθέσεις εναντίον μου. Απλά να έχεις την εντιμότητα να τις αναγνωρίσεις και να τις αναδείξεις ως τέτοιες.

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν το κάνεις κακοπροαίρετα. Στα μηνύματα μου αναφέρω ξεκάθαρα ότι θα ήταν πολύ λυπηρό συμβάν εάν το συγκεκριμένο μέλος είχε κάποια δυσάρεστη εμπειρία με κάποιο ΣΜΝ. Αυτό το έκανα διότι μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι το συγκεκριμένο μέλος με κατηγορούσε για την στάση μου στα ερωτικά μου ραντεβού με τις γυναίκες. 

Θεωρώ πως εν έτη 2018 δεν θεωρείς ανήθικο και βρώμικο το να κάνει ένας άντρας και μια γυναίκα έρωτα. Και όχι δεν έχω κολλήσει κάποιο ΣΜΝ μέχρι σήμερα, αφού επιδεικνύω υπεύθυνη και ώριμη συμπεριφορά με την εκάστοτε ερωτική μου σύντροφο. 

Ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζω τους συνομιλητές μου δεν είναι αφοριστικός. Απευθύνομαι σε άντρες και γυναίκες. Επειδή δείχνεις ενδιαφέρον για το επαγγελματικό μου υπόβαθρο, επέτρεψε μου να σε πληροφορήσω για τον τρόπο που βιοπορίζομαι.

Μέχρι τον Ιούνιο 2018 ήμουν Deputy (ένας βαθμός κάτω από τον manager) σε μια ομάδα στο Finance μιας Αμερικάνικης εταιρείας. Από τον Ιούλιο εξαιτίας κρίσεων πανικού και ΓΑΔ έμεινα εκτός εργασίας για ένα τρίμηνο. Τώρα εργάζομαι σε μια άλλη εταιρεία ως απλός υπάλληλος (εξαιτίας των κρίσεων πανικού) στο Finance. Ελπίζω να καλύφθηκες.

Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να μην σου αρέσει και να μην εγκρίνεις το επαγγελματικό μου υπόβαθρο. Λυπάμαι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αμβλύνω τις εντυπώσεις σου για μένα. Αυτό το διάστημα επικεντρώνομαι στην ψυχοθεραπεία ώστε να νικήσω τις κρίσεις πανικού και την ΓΑΔ, ώστε να εργαστώ και πάλι σε πολύ ψηλό επίπεδο. 

Και τώρα στο ζουμί.

Επιθυμείς να μην ξανασυμμετέχω σε συζήτηση του φόρουμ; Αν αυτό είναι που θέλεις σε καλώ να το εκφράσεις ρητά.

Για να είμαι ειλικρινείς είναι μια σκέψη που κάνω καιρό τώρα. Τουλάχιστον να μην ξανασυμμετέχω σε θέματα εκτός κρίσεων πανικού και ΓΑΔ. Και αυτό γιατί πολλές φορές τα λοιπά θέματα εξελίσσονται σε αρένα αντιπαραθέσεων. Στην αρένα αυτή λοιπόν, όταν τελειώνουν τα επιχειρήματα, κάποιοι επιλέγουν το ρόλο του θύματος. Γίνονται εύθικτοι, διαστρεβλώνοντας το λόγο του συνομιλητή τους. Στο τέλος απαιτούν αστυνόμευση του φόρουμ. Μπλοκάρισμα, διαγραφή, απάλειψη κάθε άλλης άποψης.

Δεν θα περιμένω κανέναν να μου υποδείξει να φύγω ή να μείνω. Αλλά πραγματικά αυτό το περιβάλλον μάλλον είναι μακριά από αυτό που επιζητώ. 

Τέλος θέλω να απευθυνθώ στην Μιλίβα.

Μιλιβάκι μου γλυκό,

Εύχομαι να είσαι καλά σε ότι και αν κάνεις. 

Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνούσες με το περιεχόμενο του λόγου μου στις συζητήσεις μας. Πίστεψε με η συμμετοχή μου στο θέμα σου έγινε καλοπροαίρετα και με σεβασμό στο ζήτημα που έθιξες. Προσπάθησα να σου παρουσιάσω την οπτική ενός άντρα 34 ετών.

Αν σε κάποιο σημείο σε έθιξα σε καλώ να μου το υποδείξεις και θα σου ζητήσω δημόσια συγγνώμη.

Είναι όμορφο να επικοινωνούμε. Να συμφωνούμε ή και να διαφωνούμε. Αυτό όμως που μετράει περισσότερο είναι ο τρόπος που διαχειριζόμαστε τα αποτελέσματα της επικοινωνίας μας. Και ειδικότερα τις περιπτώσεις όπου διαφωνούμε σε κάτι.

Καληνύχτα διαδικτυακοί μου φίλοι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Eγω πιστευω οτι η Μιλιβα καταναλισκει ασυγχωρητα πολυ χρονο εδω μεσα.
> Πρεπει να βγει εξω και *να κανει λαθη* (που, αν κρινω απο το γραφικο 
> της υφος, τα ξορκιζει σαν τον διαολο) και μεσα απο τα λαθη, να μαθει.
> Practice makes perfect.
> 
> Mε το να ρωταει και δισταζει και ζυγιζει και κρινει και αμφιβαλλει ....
> θα περασει η μιση της ζωη και παλι τιποτα δεν θα χει μαθει (η ζησει).
> Βεβαια, δεν ειμαι εντελως σιγουρος, ισως να εχει μια μικρη εμπειρια
> ισως και καποιον στα σκαρια ... αλλα κρυβεται πολυ το Μιλιβακι.
> ...


δε μιαζεις και πολυ εξουθενωμενος παντος μαλον εχεις πολα νευρα

----------


## oboro

Χρηματοοικονομικα... Ναι με καλυψες. Το ετος 2008 το εχεις μελετησει ιστορικα; Πεφτει πολλη ενσυναισθηση στον τομεα αυτο των οικονομικων; (γιατι δεν ειναι ο μονος τομεας φυσικα και ευτυχως για ολους μας)

Αρα δουλευες σε ενα high-powered field με τετοια εγνωσμενη εμφαση στην αξια των ανθρωπων και των ζωων τους, και σημερα λογω των κρισεων πανικου, που ειλικρινα ελπιζω να τις ξεπερασεις, εχεις υποστει μια απωλεια επαγγελματικη αλλα και status.

Ναι σορρυ αλλα μολις με βοηθησες να καταλαβω γιατι ποσταρεις παντου bigoted σχολια. Ομοφοβια, σεξισμος κλπ ολα πηγαζουν απ' την ανασφαλεια και την εσφαλμενη αλλα επιμονη εντυπωση οτι χανεται ο ανδρισμος καποιου. Δεν ειναι ομως δικαιολογια. Οχι, δε σου επιτεθηκε η λιτλ, στη θεση σου σε εβαλε. Αλλα αυτο δεν αρεσει σε εναν πληγωμενο εγωισμο σαν το δικο σου. Και μετα, αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα του καθενος. Καποιοι αντιδρουν εγκληματικα οπως εσυ.

Κατι ακομα: στο τελος ζητας συγγνωμη απ' τη μιλιβα. Ιδεα δεν εχεις ποσο ασχημα χτυπαει να ζητας συγγνωμη απ' τη θεματοθετρια απλα και μονο γιατι επελεξα εγω πεισματικα να κανω θεμα (σιγα μην εμπαινες να γραψεις αλλιως), και οχι απ' τη λιτλ που διεσυρες με τις διεστραμμενες υπονοιες σου. Δουλευε βοηθος γιατρου, golden boy. Κοιτα πως θα θεραπευσεις τον κοσμο απ' το μισογυνισμο και την ομοφοβια. Και προς θεου, παψε να αγνοεις τι εκαναν οι συναδελφοι σου προ δεκαετιας. Κοντεψαν να μας στειλουν ολους στο διαολο.

----------


## Miliva21

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου σε όσα αναφέρεις στο θέμα της ενσυναίσθησης.
> 
> Για το λόγο αυτό σε καλώ, αφού κατά τις δηλώσεις σου διάβασες όλα τα μηνύματα του θέματος, να επιδείξεις την ίδια ευαισθησία σε επιθέσεις που έκανε το συγκεκριμένο μέλος εναντίων μου, αλλά και έναντι άλλων αντρών μελών του φόρουμ που συμμετείχαν στη συζήτηση.
> 
> Δεν σου ζητώ να μπλοκάρεις αυτές τις επιθέσεις εναντίον μου. Απλά να έχεις την εντιμότητα να τις αναγνωρίσεις και να τις αναδείξεις ως τέτοιες.
> 
> Θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν το κάνεις κακοπροαίρετα. Στα μηνύματα μου αναφέρω ξεκάθαρα ότι θα ήταν πολύ λυπηρό συμβάν εάν το συγκεκριμένο μέλος είχε κάποια δυσάρεστη εμπειρία με κάποιο ΣΜΝ. Αυτό το έκανα διότι μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι το συγκεκριμένο μέλος με κατηγορούσε για την στάση μου στα ερωτικά μου ραντεβού με τις γυναίκες. 
> 
> Θεωρώ πως εν έτη 2018 δεν θεωρείς ανήθικο και βρώμικο το να κάνει ένας άντρας και μια γυναίκα έρωτα. Και όχι δεν έχω κολλήσει κάποιο ΣΜΝ μέχρι σήμερα, αφού επιδεικνύω υπεύθυνη και ώριμη συμπεριφορά με την εκάστοτε ερωτική μου σύντροφο. 
> ...


Ομπορο συγνωμη αλλα εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον γκολντεν....επδ εγώ διάβαζα τα σχόλια τη στιγμή εκείνη π γράφονταν δεν θεώρησα ότι οι άντρες είχαν στόχο κακοπροαιρετο να μειώσουν η να προσβάλουν τη λιτλ ...βλέπεις εξάλλου πόσο ήπια εκφράζεται και ο γκολντεν όπως εκφραζόταν από την αρχή στο νήμα μου....

Απλώς υπήρξε μια ανταλλαγή απόψεων οι μεν άντρες υποστήριζαν κάτι.. η λιτλ κάτι άλλο...........Και επδ δεν συμμεριζονταν την άποψη της η λιτλ γινόταν επιθετική και τους μειωσε και η ίδια έχω να σου πω......συγκεκριμένα αν πας να δεις πίσω λέει στον γκολντεν με πολύ επιθετικό τόνο ότι έχει κόμπλεξ (χωρίς να της έχει προκαλέσει λέγοντας απλώς την άποψη του ) και τα σχόλια της είναι γεμάτα ειρωνια χωρίς εκείνοι να την έχουν θιξει μέχρι πρότινος....

ας πούμε ότι η λιτλ το πήρε πολύ πατριωτικά να ακουστεί και να επιβάλει την άποψη της στο θέμα .........Και όλα αυτά πριν την μειώσουν οι υπόλοιποι...που αμφισβητώ αν τη μείωσαν ....

Και για να κλείσει το θέμα εδώ........
Είναι κατά του να προσβαλουμε τον οποιονδήποτε εδώ μέσα και δεν το επικροτώ ...ομως στη προκειμένη περίπτωση η λιτλ χωρίς κανένα λόγο ήταν πολύ απόλυτη κ επιθετική εξαρχής και καθόλου διαλλακτικη....κ εκείνη πρώτα προσεβαλε τα Αλλά μέλη...Μόνο που εκεί να ούτε διαστρεβλώσαν τα λεγόμενα της ούτε κ το έπαιξαν θύμα όπως η ίδια ...γτ κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό έκανε...

Κ για να μη παρεξηγηθώ ....ειμαι υπέρ των γυναικών .....υπέρ του φύλου μου και υπέρ του να είμαστε όλοι ισοι....ομως ΟΜΩΣ!!!! τον ΑΚΡΑΙΟ ΦΕΜΙΝΙΣΜΟ π ασπαζοβται καποιρς γυναικες που από την λαχταρα τους να πάρουν πισω το αίμα τους την καταπίεση π δέχθηκαν ΠΑΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΆΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΟΚΚΑΛΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΡΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΗ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ...

Γτ ο όπως ο φαλλοκρατισμος είναι άδικος και άνισος και ο ακραίος φεμινισμος φέρνει ανισσοροπια κ όχι ισότητα μεταξύ μας....

Οπότε σόρρυ Αλλά επδ κατάλαβα πολύ καλά τώρα που το πας.....εμένα αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.............Δεν πρόσεξα κανένας να την έθειξε την λιτλ εκείνη πήρε σβάρνα τους άντρες και ήταν επίθετικη κ μετά βγήκε θύμα.....σόρρυ γνώμη μου....

Υγ : προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δει Αλλά σχόλια των γκολντεν κ των άλλων σε αυτο το φόρουμ κ σ έχουν φανεί σεξιστικά εγώ δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει κτ τέτοιο ούτε έχω βγάλει συμπέρασμα γ τον γκολντεν....

----------


## oboro

Α, και για τα απαραιτητα συμφραζομενα (context για τους μυημενους). Μιλιβα, επειδη ξαναδιαβασα και τα ποστ σου σε αυτο το θρεντ, και δηλωνεις οτι δεν γνωριζεις αν τα συγκεκριμενα ατομα ειναι μισογυνεις. Ριξε σε παρακαπω μια ματια στα θρεντ "the miseducation of cameron post" και "αιτημα προς τη διαχειριση" (ειναι οι δυο της ιωαννας αν θες σημειο αναφορας για search). Οχι μονο βριθουν αναλογων σχολιων, αλλα το θρεντ σου ως παλαιοτερο με βοηθησε να καταλαβω πως εφτασε η κατασταση ως εδω. Να πεφτει ο φασιζων λογος συννεφο, ενα μηνα μετα απο τις σελιδες 10-;;; Μα και βεβαια, οταν η διαχειριση κοιμαται. Αποθρασυνονται, οπως ελεγα και πριν...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Κοιτα πως θα θεραπευσεις τον κοσμο απ' το μισογυνισμο και την *ομοφοβια*. Και προς θεου, παψε να αγνοεις τι εκαναν οι συναδελφοι σου προ δεκαετιας. Κοντεψαν να μας στειλουν ολους στο διαολο.


για να προοθησεις αυτες τις αποψεις θα πεις ενα πραγμα που ειναι αληθεια δηλαδη οτι τους διακρινει η παιδικοτητα ακομα και σε μεγαλη ηλικια κοιτα αυτο πχ 



> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από iwannaaa 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι κάτι φταίει. Οι περισσοτεροι απλα δεν μπορούν να κουμανταρουν κάτι αυθεντικό. Στο λέω εγω που ειμαι ομοφιλοφιλη κ βγήκα με μια κοπελα μπαι κ έμμεσα μου είπε είσαι πολυ καλλιεργημένη για τα γούστα μ κ γνκ θα τους ξενερωσεις τους αλλους αν εχεις μυαλο 40αρας κ εμφάνιση 16 χρόνου γτ μικροδειχνω πράγματι κ μου λέει

----------


## oboro

> Κ για να μη παρεξηγηθώ ....ειμαι υπέρ των γυναικών .....υπέρ του φύλου μου και υπέρ του να είμαστε όλοι ισοι....ομως ΟΜΩΣ!!!! τον ΑΚΡΑΙΟ ΦΕΜΙΝΙΣΜΟ π ασπαζοβται καποιρς γυναικες που από την λαχταρα τους να πάρουν πισω το αίμα τους την καταπίεση π δέχθηκαν ΠΑΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΆΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΟΚΚΑΛΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΡΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΗ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ...


Τελικα με τον εναν η τον αλλον τροπο η αληθεια ξεμυτιζει, ετσι; Φαινεται εκανα λαθος. Εισαι τελικα ετοιμη να ενεργοποιηθεις συναισθηματικα. Απλως ειναι τα λαθος συναισθηματα για τα λαθος πραγματα υπερ των λαθος ανθρωπων.

Δεν πειραζει... Οποιος ειναι διατεθειμενος να προσπαθησει, ειναι προετοιμασμενος και να αποτυχει. Το δεχτηκα αυτο πριν πολυ καιρο.

Καλη συνεχεια στη ζωη σου.


little, και παλι λυπαμαι, πλεον και που στην προσπαθεια μου να βγει κατι θετικο απο αυτο, εφερα αναγκαστικα καποια επιμαχα σημεια απ' τις αναρτησεις σου στην επιφανεια. Περισσοτερο απ' ολα λυπαμαι για το φορουμ.

Καλη τυχη σε οποιον παραμενει εδω μεσα, και για οσο, με κινδυνο να χασει στην καλυτερη περιπτωση την διαθεση που του εχει απομεινει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βλεπω εχεις μια επιθυμια να στειλεις τους αντρες στο ΚΑΤ αλλα αυτο που φταιει γι αυτο ειναι οτι μιαζει να δεχεσαι αυτα που λενε μεχρι που πας στο αλλο ακρο

----------


## GoldenM

> Χρηματοοικονομικα... Ναι με καλυψες. Το ετος 2008 το εχεις μελετησει ιστορικα; Πεφτει πολλη ενσυναισθηση στον τομεα αυτο των οικονομικων; (γιατι δεν ειναι ο μονος τομεας φυσικα και ευτυχως για ολους μας)
> 
> Αρα δουλευες σε ενα high-powered field με τετοια εγνωσμενη εμφαση στην αξια των ανθρωπων και των ζωων τους, και σημερα λογω των κρισεων πανικου, που ειλικρινα ελπιζω να τις ξεπερασεις, εχεις υποστει μια απωλεια επαγγελματικη αλλα και status.
> 
> Ναι σορρυ αλλα μολις με βοηθησες να καταλαβω γιατι ποσταρεις παντου bigoted σχολια. Ομοφοβια, σεξισμος κλπ ολα πηγαζουν απ' την ανασφαλεια και την εσφαλμενη αλλα επιμονη εντυπωση οτι χανεται ο ανδρισμος καποιου. Δεν ειναι ομως δικαιολογια. Οχι, δε σου επιτεθηκε η λιτλ, στη θεση σου σε εβαλε. Αλλα αυτο δεν αρεσει σε εναν πληγωμενο εγωισμο σαν το δικο σου. Και μετα, αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα του καθενος. Καποιοι αντιδρουν εγκληματικα οπως εσυ.
> 
> Κατι ακομα: στο τελος ζητας συγγνωμη απ' τη μιλιβα. Ιδεα δεν εχεις ποσο ασχημα χτυπαει να ζητας συγγνωμη απ' τη θεματοθετρια απλα και μονο γιατι επελεξα εγω πεισματικα να κανω θεμα (σιγα μην εμπαινες να γραψεις αλλιως), και οχι απ' τη λιτλ που διεσυρες με τις *διεστραμμενες υπονοιες σου*. Δουλευε βοηθος γιατρου, golden boy. Κοιτα πως θα θεραπευσεις τον κοσμο απ' το μισογυνισμο και την ομοφοβια. Και προς θεου, παψε να αγνοεις τι εκαναν οι συναδελφοι σου προ δεκαετιας. Κοντεψαν να μας στειλουν ολους στο διαολο.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που δείχνεις με την ποιότητα του λόγου σου το αληθινό σου πρόσωπο.

Ούτε μισογύνης είμαι αλλά ούτε και ομοφοβικός. Απλά δεν υιοθετώ άκριτα μια ατζέντα που επιβάλλουν αριστερίστικες πολιτικές.

Γιατί αναφέρεσαι σε διεστραμμένες απόψεις αλήθεια;

Και τι θα πει ακριβώς με έβαλε στην θέση μου; Δεν διάβασες τον απαξιωτικό της λόγο προς εμένα; Η δική σου θέση ποια είναι; Ένας άντρας που επιθυμεί να έχει ολοκληρωμένη σχέση με την γυναίκα που είναι ερωτευμένος, με την δική της συναίνεση διαπράττει έγκλημα;

Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σου είναι διεστραμμένος; Εσύ τότε τι είσαι; Τι ακριβώς επιχειρείς να κάνεις με την παραποίηση των γεγονότων και του γραπτού λόγου;

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από την Μιλίβα αν την έθιξα κάπου γιατί γνωρίζω καλά ότι δεν υφίσταται κανένα θέμα με το μέλος που αναφέρεις. Απεναντίας εκείνη ήταν επιθετική, ανάρμοστη και προσβλητική απέναντι μου. Πράγμα που δεν είσαι διατεθειμένος να δεις.

Γράφεις ότι νοιώθω να απειλείται ο ανδρισμός μου (αλήθεια αισθάνεσαι καλά και υπερήφανος με αυτό που έγραψες; ). 

Αγαπητέ, ζω στο εξωτερικό και παλεύω μόνος μου απέναντι σε όλα. Στις απαιτήσεις του βιοπορισμού μου και στις απαιτήσεις της αντιμετώπισης της ΓΑΔ. Δεν έχω να αποδείξω σε κανέναν τίποτα. Μάθε λοιπόν πως ένας άνθρωπος με κρίσεις πανικού οφείλει να συνεχίσει την ζωή του. Να σταθεί στα πόδια του και να δώσει τις μάχες του. Αυτό ακριβώς κάνω!!!!

Τα περί ανδρισμού λοιπόν αλλού!!! Οι κρίσεις πανικού με δίδαξαν ότι είμαι πού δυνατός άντρας, γιατί θέλει μεγάλα αρ@@@@α να παλεύεις με κάτι τέτοιο μόνος σε ξένη χώρα.

Δεν είμαι golden boy. Το nickname μου προέρχεται από το όνομα της κοπέλας που αγάπησα περισσότερο από όλες στην ζωή μου (Χρυσή) και δυστυχώς πέθανε από πολύ επιθετικό καρκίνο πριν από επτά χρόνια. Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν πάρα πολύ μην με ειρωνευτείς ξανά για αυτό το θέμα.

Τέλος μην μου λες εμένα για την κρίση.

Ξενιτεύτηκα εξαιτίας αυτής. Και όχι φίλε μου δεν το γουστάρω καθόλου. Μακάρι να μπορέσει η Ελλάδα να ανακάμψει και να επιστρέψουμε όλοι όσοι είμαστε έξω. Αλλά δεν θα ανακάμψει όσο αναπαράγει στερεότυπα αριστερίστικά.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> με βοηθησε να καταλαβω πως εφτασε η κατασταση ως εδω. Να πεφτει ο* φασιζων* λογος συννεφο, ενα μηνα μετα απο τις σελιδες 10-;;; Μα και βεβαια, οταν η διαχειριση κοιμαται. Αποθρασυνονται, οπως ελεγα και πριν...


 δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τους αλαξεις αποψεις τους ξερω καλυτερα τι φανατισμος τους διακρινει και το να τσακωνεσαι μαζι τους ειναι τσαμπα κοπος...

----------


## Miliva21

Δεν σου ζήτησε κανένας να αποχωρήσεις.......γτ πρέπει να μεταφέρεις τις συγκρούσεις σου με άλλα άτομα από άλλο ποστ στο δικό μου και να προσπαθείς να δημιουργείς προστριβές;; ότι έγινε έγινε...Η λιτλ είπε στο λόγια παραπανω οι άλλοι της απάντησαν έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα ποιος ο λόγος να το σκαλιζουμε ειλικρινά; πες μου ;; γτ εγώ συνεχίζω να μη καταλαβαίνω δεν είναι κάτι το προσβλητικό από τον γκολντεν στη λίτλ όπως λέει κ ο ιδιος εξάλλου ακόμα κ τώρα κ προσπαθεί να στο αποδείξει...

----------


## GoldenM

> Ομπορο συγνωμη αλλα εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον γκολντεν....επδ εγώ διάβαζα τα σχόλια τη στιγμή εκείνη π γράφονταν δεν θεώρησα ότι οι άντρες είχαν στόχο κακοπροαιρετο να μειώσουν η να προσβάλουν τη λιτλ ...βλέπεις εξάλλου πόσο ήπια εκφράζεται και ο γκολντεν όπως εκφραζόταν από την αρχή στο νήμα μου....
> 
> Απλώς υπήρξε μια ανταλλαγή απόψεων οι μεν άντρες υποστήριζαν κάτι.. η λιτλ κάτι άλλο...........Και επδ δεν συμμεριζονταν την άποψη της η λιτλ γινόταν επιθετική και τους μειωσε και η ίδια έχω να σου πω......συγκεκριμένα αν πας να δεις πίσω λέει στον γκολντεν με πολύ επιθετικό τόνο ότι έχει κόμπλεξ (χωρίς να της έχει προκαλέσει λέγοντας απλώς την άποψη του ) και τα σχόλια της είναι γεμάτα ειρωνια χωρίς εκείνοι να την έχουν θιξει μέχρι πρότινος....
> 
> ας πούμε ότι η λιτλ το πήρε πολύ πατριωτικά να ακουστεί και να επιβάλει την άποψη της στο θέμα .........Και όλα αυτά πριν την μειώσουν οι υπόλοιποι...που αμφισβητώ αν τη μείωσαν ....
> 
> Και για να κλείσει το θέμα εδώ........
> Είναι κατά του να προσβαλουμε τον οποιονδήποτε εδώ μέσα και δεν το επικροτώ ...ομως στη προκειμένη περίπτωση η λιτλ χωρίς κανένα λόγο ήταν πολύ απόλυτη κ επιθετική εξαρχής και καθόλου διαλλακτικη....κ εκείνη πρώτα προσεβαλε τα Αλλά μέλη...Μόνο που εκεί να ούτε διαστρεβλώσαν τα λεγόμενα της ούτε κ το έπαιξαν θύμα όπως η ίδια ...γτ κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό έκανε...
> 
> ...


Ειλικρινά και ολόψυχα σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτή την τοποθέτηση σου.

Προς στιγμήν ένοιωσα σαν να είμαι ολομόναχος στο φόρουμ. Σαν να μην διάβασε κανένας άλλος τι είχε γίνει. 

Ειλικρινά σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ,

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που δείχνεις με την ποιότητα του λόγου σου το αληθινό σου πρόσωπο.
> 
> Ούτε μισογύνης είμαι αλλά ούτε και ομοφοβικός. Απλά δεν υιοθετώ άκριτα μια ατζέντα που επιβάλλουν αριστερίστικες πολιτικές.
> 
> Γιατί αναφέρεσαι σε διεστραμμένες απόψεις αλήθεια;
> 
> Και τι θα πει ακριβώς με έβαλε στην θέση μου; Δεν διάβασες τον απαξιωτικό της λόγο προς εμένα; Η δική σου θέση ποια είναι; Ένας άντρας που επιθυμεί να έχει ολοκληρωμένη σχέση με την γυναίκα που είναι ερωτευμένος, με την δική της συναίνεση διαπράττει έγκλημα;
> 
> Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σου είναι διεστραμμένος; Εσύ τότε τι είσαι; Τι ακριβώς επιχειρείς να κάνεις με την παραποίηση των γεγονότων και του γραπτού λόγου;
> ...


εμενα προσωπικα δε με πειθει καθολου το μετανοηστικο υφος σου και δεν ειχα παρακολουθησει τη συζητιση με τη λιτλ αλλα αν ισχυουν αυτα που σου ελεγε οτι της ελεγες οτι εχει σμην αυτη η τακτικη ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ *ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΥΛΑ*  και αυτη τη τακτικη ηταν η μεγα κοντρα μου με εσενα και τους ομοιους σου που εφτασα στα ακρα γι αυτη

----------


## GoldenM

> εμενα προσωπικα δε με πειθει καθολου το μετανοηστικο υφος σου και δεν ειχα παρακολουθησει τη συζητιση με τη λιτλ αλλα αν ισχυουν αυτα που σου ελεγε οτι της ελεγες οτι εχει σμην αυτη η τακτικη ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ *ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΥΛΑ*  και αυτη τη τακτικη ηταν η μεγα κοντρα μου με εσενα και τους ομοιους σου που εφτασα στα ακρα γι αυτη


Ο λόγος μου έχει πάντα το ίδιο ύφος.

Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να ανατρέξεις στις σελίδες (από 10 αν θυμάμαι καλά μέχρι και 17) και να δεις τι ακριβώς συζητήθηκε. 

Τώρα αυτό για μένα και τους όμοιους μου... Τι να σου πω. Ειλικρινά εγώ τους αντιμετωπίζω όλους εξίσου. Δεν είχα ενημερωθεί ότι ανήκουμε σε διαφορετικές ομάδες... Συγγνώμη.

Αλήθεια εσύ σε ποια ομάδα ανήκεις;

Στο λέω γιατί δεν θυμάμαι να έχω αντιπαρατεθεί μαζί σου.

Τέλος για μια ακόμα φορά δεν είπα ποτέ ότι το συγκεκριμένο μέλος έχει ΣΜΝ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε θα αναλυσω σε ποια ομαδα ανοικω εγω αλλα ουτε και εσυ γιατι δεν εχω σκοπο να δυναμητισω το κλιμα αλλα οι δικες μου αποψεις δεν ενοχλουν κανενα γιατι δε τις μοιραστηκα και με κανενα αλλα καπιοι αλλοι ειχαν τη φαινη ιδεα επειδη ακουγαν διαφορους ψυχολογους οτι θα μπορουσαν να μου αλαξουν μυαλα με εξαγριωσαν σε τετοιο σημειο που εγινα αγνωριστος και εκτος αυτου αυτη η κοντρα δε τους βοηθησε και ολας

δε ξερω τι ειπες και τι οχι και δε προσπαθω να σου αλαξω μυαλα γιατι αμφιβαλω αν αυτο γινεται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πχ τελευταια παρατηρω καποια ατομα που προσπαθουν συνεχως να με τρομοκρατησουν (δεν ενοω εσενα) επειδη παρεχω επιχειρηματα στους γκει και τους λεω πως να τους περασει το ολο θεμα και για ποιο λογο δηλαδη να μη το κανω εφοσον αυτο που λεω ειναι οφθαλμοφανες και αυταποδεικτο οτι ετσι ειναι



> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από iwannaaa 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι κάτι φταίει. Οι περισσοτεροι απλα δεν μπορούν να κουμανταρουν κάτι αυθεντικό. _Στο λέω εγω που ειμαι ομοφιλοφιλη_ κ βγήκα με μια κοπελα μπαι κ έμμεσα μου είπε είσαι πολυ καλλιεργημένη για τα γούστα μ κ γνκ θα τους ξενερωσεις τους αλλους _αν εχεις μυαλο 40αρας κ εμφάνιση 16 χρόνου_ γτ μικροδειχνω πράγματι κ


να ξερεις λοιπον το εξης ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΜΠΕΔΩΣΕΙΣ οι αλλοι ουτε στραβοι ειναι ουτε χαζοι και αυτο που λεω φαινεται και οσοι προσπαθουν να επειρεασουν τους αλλους με πονηρους τροπους δε θα πετυχουν τιποτα απο το να κανουν το νευρικο τους συστημα αγνωριστο

----------


## oeo

> Ειλικρινά και ολόψυχα σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτή την τοποθέτηση σου.
> 
> Προς στιγμήν ένοιωσα σαν να είμαι ολομόναχος στο φόρουμ. Σαν να μην διάβασε κανένας άλλος τι είχε γίνει. 
> 
> Ειλικρινά σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ,


Δεν εισαι ολομοναχος ρε φιλε,απλα φοβομαστε τους feminazi και gaynazi και δε μιλαμε.Κανε κι εσυ το ιδιο.Δεν ειδες με τι μενος θελει ο oboro να μας καταδιωξει?ΔΕν ειδες πως κυνηγανε την ελευθερια της εκφρασης?Τα χω γραψει και στο ποστ ''προς τους διαχειριστες'',αυτοι διψανε για αιμα και εκδικηση κι εχουν τους νομους με το μερος τους προς το παρον.Εσυ λεγε τους ναι και μην τους πας κοντρα.
OBORO ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ.Μη φυγεις απο το φορουμ,αυτο το φορουμ ανηκει στην '''επιστημη της ψυχολογιας'',αν επιμεινεις λιγο θα διωξουν ολους εμας κα ιθα μεινετε εσεις οι ''προοδευτικοι'' να τα λετε μονοι σας.





> Κ για να μη παρεξηγηθώ ....ειμαι υπέρ των γυναικών .....υπέρ του φύλου μου και υπέρ του να είμαστε όλοι ισοι....ομως ΟΜΩΣ!!!! τον ΑΚΡΑΙΟ ΦΕΜΙΝΙΣΜΟ π ασπαζοβται καποιρς γυναικες που από την λαχταρα τους να πάρουν πισω το αίμα τους την καταπίεση π δέχθηκαν ΠΑΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΆΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΟΚΚΑΛΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΡΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΗ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ...


σε παντρευομαι(εμοτικον καρδουλα)

----------


## Kostas_14

Μην δίνετε σημασία παίδες, το έχει σύστημα ο συγκεκριμένος να προσβάλει χωρίς λόγο. Ανέφερε δυο νήματα της Ιωάννας, καλώ τον οποιοδήποτε, να δει ποιος ξεκίνησε πρώτος τις προσβολές, μα φυσικά ο φίλος μας odoro. Μην δίνετε άλλη τροφή στα τρολ. Μπήκε σε ένα ξένο θέμα, με καμία διάθεση για να γράψει την άποψή του, παρά μόνο να παριστάνει τον "δικηγόρο" της little, λες και εκείνο το μέλος, δεν μπορεί να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του, αν κάπου έχει παρεξηγηθεί και ψάχνει προφάσεις για να την "πει" στον άλλον. 

Στον Goden εκτός των άλλων, τον κατηγόρησες ευθέως για την δουλειά που κάνει. Δεν ήξερα ότι έπρεπε να ρωτήσουμε πρώτα τον odoro για την πορεία της ζωής μας. Με τέτοια άτομα μην ασχολείστε, είναι χάσιμο χρόνου. Η τακτική είναι να κάνουν χαμό, με αντιπαραθέσεις που δεν υπήρχαν, για να δείξουν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την μεριά των άλλων πάντα. Α και επειδή odoro με χαρακτήρισες φασίστα, σου γυρίζω πίσω τον χαρακτηρισμό, μιας και από τι βλέπω, ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε εσένα :)

----------


## Macgyver

> Κάπου το είχε πει νομίζω, πως έχει μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια μέσω υπολογιστή και διάφορων άλλων μέσων, στο να επικοινωνεί. Για το fb είχε πει νομίζω. Το face to face, είναι το θέμα της και αυτό μπορεί να διορθωθεί εύκολα.


Βεβαιως διορθωνεται , αρκει να εγκαταλειψει αυτο το μεσον γνωριμιων , αν το χρησιμοποιει .................εγω ουτε που εχω καν φεις , το απεχθανομαι , οπως και τις συνομιλιες /γνωριμιας μεσω του η / υ ........

----------


## Kostas_14

> Βεβαιως διορθωνεται , αρκει να εγκαταλειψει αυτο το μεσον γνωριμιων , αν το χρησιμοποιει .................εγω ουτε που εχω καν φεις , το απεχθανομαι , οπως και τις συνομιλιες /γνωριμιας μεσω του η / υ ........


Καλημέρα, αυτό το είπα με αφορμή, αυτό που είπες, πως μαζί σου επικοινώνησε μια χαρά. Γι'αυτό είπα για τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, πως μέσα από εκεί, επικοινωνεί πιο καλά από τι κατάλαβα.

----------


## Macgyver

Καλημερα και σε σενα Κωστα , τωρα κανουμε υποθεσεις για την κοπελα , οντως μαζι μου επικοινωνησε μια χαρα , και αρκετες φορες , ( δεν την επρηξα ομως , ουτε της την επεσα ) , αλλα ολη η νεολαια (ειμαι 57 ) εχει μαθςει αυτον τον τοπο επικονωνιας , καλως η κακως , και αυτο δεν αλλαζει ...... θα επιδεινωνεται .....

----------


## Kostas_14

> Καλημερα και σε σενα Κωστα , τωρα κανουμε υποθεσεις για την κοπελα , οντως μαζι μου επικοινωνησε μια χαρα , και αρκετες φορες , ( δεν την επρηξα ομως , ουτε της την επεσα ) , αλλα ολη η νεολαια (ειμαι 57 ) εχει μαθςει αυτον τον τοπο επικονωνιας , καλως η κακως , και αυτο δεν αλλαζει ...... θα επιδεινωνεται .....


Η κάθε γενιά, έχει τα δικά της χαρακτηριστικά, θετικά ή μη, το θέμα είναι να μην χάνεται η ουσία. Εγώ δεν συμπαθώ καν τους υπολογιστές, αλλά χωρίς εκείνους δεν γίνεται, είναι απαραίτητοι. 

Εννοείται πως όλα αυτά δεν τα λέω για την Μίλιβα, με απόλυτο τρόπο. Δεν την ξέρω καν την κοπέλα, αλλά μέσα από αυτά που γράφει, προσπαθώ να βγάλω και εγώ ένα αποτέλεσμα. Στην ίδια ηλικία είμαι με την Μίλιβα, όπως και άλλα μέλη φαντάζομαι, οπότε καταλαβαίνω πάνω κάτω το σκεπτικό της.

----------


## Macgyver

Εισαι λογικο παιδι Κωστα , και μιλας σωστα ....χαιρομαι να συνομιλω με ανθρωπους σαν κι σενα , ωριμους , ασχετως ηλικιας , αλλα μπορω να σε διαβεβαιωσω οτι δεν ξερω τι κανει η Μιλιβα με τους η/υ ( που να ξερω ) , αλλα ειναι ωριμο κοριτσι και σκεπτομενο ......φιλικα , .Αγγελος .....

----------


## Kostas_14

> Εισαι λογικο παιδι Κωστα , και μιλας σωστα ....χαιρομαι να συνομιλω με ανθρωπους σαν κι σενα , ωριμους , ασχετως ηλικιας , αλλα μπορω να σε διαβεβαιωσω οτι δεν ξερω τι κανει η Μιλιβα με τους η/υ ( που να ξερω ) , αλλα ειναι ωριμο κοριτσι και σκεπτομενο ......φιλικα , .Αγγελος .....


Χαίρομαι και εγώ Άγγελε, συμφωνώ και εγώ για την ωριμότητα της Μίλιβα, απλά να μην σταθεί μόνο εκεί.

----------


## oboro

Στο μεταξυ ολοι εστιαζουν σ' αυτο που νομιζουν οτι καταλαβαν οταν ειδαν να γραφω "καλη τυχη σε οσους" κλπ. Διαβαζει ο,τι κατα βαθος επιθυμει να ισχυει κανεις εδω μεσα τελικα.

Λυπαμαι Golden για την παρεξηγηση του ονοματος σου και φυσικα για την απωλεια σου. Δε θα επικαλεστω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να κανει καποιος το συνειρμο με το γκολντεν μποϊ αντι να φανταστει μια τοσο τραγικη ιστορια γιατι ειναι νομιζω προφανες. Τωρα αν περιμενεις απ' την αλλη αυτο να αναιρεσει μαγικα ολα τα μισογυνικα και ομοφοβικα που εχεις γραψει εδω μεσα, ποσο μαλλον την αισχρη επιθεση σου κατα της λιτλ, μαλλον εισαι πιο χειριστικος κι απ' οτι νομιζα.

Την καλη τυχη θα τη χρειαστει οποιος παρει το φορουμ αυτο στα σοβαρα ετσι οπως εχει καταντησει πλεον. Νησιδες σωτηριας απομενουν, στο τελος κι αυτες θα εξαφανιστουν.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Στο μεταξυ ολοι εστιαζουν σ' αυτο που νομιζουν οτι καταλαβαν οταν ειδαν να γραφω "καλη τυχη σε οσους" κλπ. Διαβαζει οτι κατα βαθος επιθυμει να ισχυει κανεις εδω μεσα τελικα.
> 
> Λυπαμαι Golden για την παρεξηγηση του ονοματος σου και φυσικα για την απωλεια σου. Δε θα επικαλεστω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να κανει καποιος το συνειρμο με το γκολντεν μποϊ αντι να φανταστει μια τοσο τραγικη ιστορια γιατι ειναι νομιζω προφανες. Τωρα αν περιμενεις απ' την αλλη αυτο να αναιρεσει μαγικα ολα τα μισογυνικα και ομοφοβικα που εχεις γραψει εδω μεσα, ποσο μαλλον την αισχρη επιθεση σου κατα της λιτλ, μαλλον εισαι πιο χειριστικος κι απ' οτι νομιζα.
> 
> Την καλη τυχη θα τη χρειαστει οποιος παρει το φορουμ αυτο στα σοβαρα ετσι οπως εχει καταντησει πλεον. Νησιδες σωτηριας απομενουν, στο τελος κι αυτες θα εξαφανιστουν.


Όποιος ασχολείται με οικονομικά---> golden boy, εξ'ου και το νικ, όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σου, τον χλευάζεις και τον λες φασίστα. Δεν έχει νόημα φίλτατε να γράφεις σε ένα φορουμ, με σκοπό να χλευάσεις τον/την άλλον/η. Απλά λυπάμαι, τίποτα άλλο...

----------


## geodim

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που δείχνεις με την ποιότητα του λόγου σου το αληθινό σου πρόσωπο.
> 
> Ούτε μισογύνης είμαι αλλά ούτε και ομοφοβικός. Απλά δεν υιοθετώ άκριτα* μια ατζέντα που επιβάλλουν αριστερίστικες πολιτικές*.
> 
> Γιατί αναφέρεσαι σε διεστραμμένες απόψεις αλήθεια;
> 
> Και τι θα πει ακριβώς με έβαλε στην θέση μου; Δεν διάβασες τον απαξιωτικό της λόγο προς εμένα; Η δική σου θέση ποια είναι; Ένας άντρας που επιθυμεί να έχει ολοκληρωμένη σχέση με την γυναίκα που είναι ερωτευμένος, με την δική της συναίνεση διαπράττει έγκλημα;
> 
> Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σου είναι διεστραμμένος; Εσύ τότε τι είσαι; Τι ακριβώς επιχειρείς να κάνεις με την παραποίηση των γεγονότων και του γραπτού λόγου;
> ...


Συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω πύραυλος στο thread αυτό καταρχήν

Φίλε το να είσαι ανεκτικός στη διαφορετικότητα του άλλου δεν είναι αριστεριστερίστικο ούτε πολιτικάντικο, *είναι ανθρώπινο*. Αρκετά με τις καραμέλες "αριστερίστικα" "προοδευτικά" και τέτοιες βλακείες. Σε λίγο δε θα τολμάμε να μιλάμε για τη διαφορετικότητα χωρίς να μας βάζουν ταμπέλες.

Η φράση σου "θέλει μεγάλα αρ@@@@α" είναι για κλάματα. Ίσως την έγραψες πάνω στα νεύρα σου αλλά και πάλι δείχνει μέρος των πιστεύω σου περί "άντρα @ρχιδ@του αρσενικού" που συμμερίζεται μεγάλο μέρος της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Κάνεις μόνος σου αυτογκόλ με αυτό.

Επειδή έχω συναναστραφεί με άτομα από τον τομέα σου (finance) ξέρω αρκετούς που θέλουν να λέγονται δημοκράτες και φιλελεύθεροι αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι αντιαριστεροί συντηρητικοί με στοιχεία φιλελευθερισμού όπου τους βολεύει. Στοίχημα να έχω γνωρίσει και 2-3 άτομα που όντως ήταν φιλελεύθεροι με την πολιτική έννοια. 

Anyway δεν θα αναλύσουμε εδώ πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις και ούτε ισχυρίζομαι πως σε έχω καταλάβει, απλά παρατήσεις κάνω.

----------


## Miliva21

> Τελικα με τον εναν η τον αλλον τροπο η αληθεια ξεμυτιζει, ετσι; Φαινεται εκανα λαθος. Εισαι τελικα ετοιμη να ενεργοποιηθεις συναισθηματικα. Απλως ειναι τα λαθος συναισθηματα για τα λαθος πραγματα υπερ των λαθος ανθρωπων.
> 
> Δεν πειραζει... Οποιος ειναι διατεθειμενος να προσπαθησει, ειναι προετοιμασμενος και να αποτυχει. Το δεχτηκα αυτο πριν πολυ καιρο.
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια στη ζωη σου.
> 
> 
> little, και παλι λυπαμαι, πλεον και που στην προσπαθεια μου να βγει κατι θετικο απο αυτο, εφερα αναγκαστικα καποια επιμαχα σημεια απ' τις αναρτησεις σου στην επιφανεια. Περισσοτερο απ' ολα λυπαμαι για το φορουμ.
> 
> Καλη τυχη σε οποιον παραμενει εδω μεσα, και για οσο, με κινδυνο να χασει στην καλυτερη περιπτωση την διαθεση που του εχει απομεινει.


Τελικά ομπορο.....τι ήρθες να κάνεις στο θέμα μου πες μου ;;

Λες ότι έκατσες και το διάβασες το ποστ γ να βοηθήσεις ...παρολαυτα πέρασες γύρω στα 500 σχολια!!! στο ντούκου που ήταν και σχετικά με το θέμα που άνοιξα...Και εκεί που στάθηκες μόνο ήταν στη λίτλ και να γίνεις δικηγόρος της σε μια διαμάχη (που κατά τη γνώμη μου επδ το θέμα μου το παρακολουθουσα) δεν υπήρξε ποτέ!! Παρά μόνο η λιτλ έκανε φασαρία και διαστρεβλωνε..

Κ ήρθες κ εσύ μέρες μετά να συνεχίσεις τη φασαρια;;;;;;; στην αρχή λέω ας υποστηρίξει την άποψη του εξάλλου γ αυτό είναι εδώ και μπορεί κ να με βοηθήσει στη συνέχεια όμως το μόνο που βλέπω ότι κάνεις είναι να μεταφέρεις τη διαμάχη σου με συγκεκριμένα μέλη του φόρουμ που στη τελική άσχετα από το αν συμφωνείς η διαφωνείς μαζί τους τουλάχιστον εκείνοι ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ και τη διάθεση να με βοηθησουν κ έκατσαν και διάβασαν όσα είπα.......

Εσύ τι κάνεις εδω; φασαρία κ φεύγεις;;

Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μη ξανασχολιασεις σε ποστ μου.... τα μνμ σου είναι ανεπιθύμητα....Εκτός αν θέλεις ουσιαστικά να με βοηθήσεις και να πεις κάτι γ το θέμα που άνοιξα ότιδηποτε άλλο απορρίπτεται....

----------


## Miliva21

Ή διαμάχη έληξε εδώ κύριοι....είτε θα βοηθήσετε στο θέμα μου κ θα μπείτε στη συζήτηση αλλιώς δεν έχετε δουλειά εδώ 


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλημερα και σε σενα Κωστα , τωρα κανουμε υποθεσεις για την κοπελα , οντως μαζι μου επικοινωνησε μια χαρα , και αρκετες φορες , ( δεν την επρηξα ομως , ουτε της την επεσα ) , αλλα ολη η νεολαια (ειμαι 57 ) εχει μαθςει αυτον τον τοπο επικονωνιας , καλως η κακως , και αυτο δεν αλλαζει ...... θα επιδεινωνεται .....


Έτσι είναι ....μα με όλους επικοινωνώ κανονικά ......Δεν είναι περίεργο το γεγονός ότι οι άντρες μέσω φβ προσεγγιζουν ......; όλοι μέσω φεις κτλ θα δουν μια κοπέλα και θα τη φλερτάρουν ξ ίδια κοπέλα που κυκλοφορεί έξω και δεν έχει το φλερτ π έχει μέσω φεις....είναι μόνο δικό μου το προβλημα;

----------


## geodim

> Έτσι είναι ....μα με όλους επικοινωνώ κανονικά ......Δεν είναι περίεργο το γεγονός ότι οι άντρες μέσω φβ προσεγγιζουν ......; όλοι μέσω φεις κτλ θα δουν μια κοπέλα και θα τη φλερτάρουν ξ ίδια κοπέλα που κυκλοφορεί έξω και δεν έχει το φλερτ π έχει μέσω φεις....είναι μόνο δικό μου το προβλημα;


όχι είναι κοινωνικό φαινόμενο δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς. Μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα για εξ'αποστάσεως αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία με πάνω από μία αίσθηση (δλδ όχι τηλέφωνο όπου ακούς μόνο ή τηλεόραση όπου ακούς και βλέπεις αλλά δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις) και την εκμεταλλευόμαστε για να γνωρίσουμε νέα άτομα και να προβάλλουμε τον εαυτό μας στους άλλους (συνήθως έναν φαντασιακό εαυτό όχι δηλαδή τον αληθινό). Επειδή είμαστε μακρυά από τον "αποδέκτη" μας δημιουργείται μια ψευδή αίσθηση ανωνυμίας και ασφάλειας οπότε γινόμαστε και πιο τολμηροί στις προσπάθειές μας.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω πύραυλος στο thread αυτό καταρχήν
> 
> Φίλε το να είσαι ανεκτικός στη διαφορετικότητα του άλλου δεν είναι αριστεριστερίστικο ούτε πολιτικάντικο, *είναι ανθρώπινο*. Αρκετά με τις καραμέλες "αριστερίστικα" "προοδευτικά" και τέτοιες βλακείες. Σε λίγο δε θα τολμάμε να μιλάμε για τη διαφορετικότητα χωρίς να μας βάζουν ταμπέλες.
> 
> Η φράση σου "θέλει μεγάλα αρ@@@@α" είναι για κλάματα. Ίσως την έγραψες πάνω στα νεύρα σου αλλά και πάλι δείχνει μέρος των πιστεύω σου περί "άντρα @ρχιδ@του αρσενικού" που συμμερίζεται μεγάλο μέρος της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Κάνεις μόνος σου αυτογκόλ με αυτό.
> 
> Επειδή έχω συναναστραφεί με άτομα από τον τομέα σου (finance) ξέρω αρκετούς που θέλουν να λέγονται δημοκράτες και φιλελεύθεροι αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι αντιαριστεροί συντηρητικοί με στοιχεία φιλελευθερισμού όπου τους βολεύει. Στοίχημα να έχω γνωρίσει και 2-3 άτομα που όντως ήταν φιλελεύθεροι με την πολιτική έννοια. 
> 
> Anyway δεν θα αναλύσουμε εδώ πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις και ούτε ισχυρίζομαι πως σε έχω καταλάβει, απλά παρατήσεις κάνω.


Δεν γουστάρω ούτε εγώ να πολιτικοποιούμε τα πράγματα, αλλά φαίνεται πως το συγκεκριμένο μέλος, σκέφτεται ιδεοληπτικά αριστεριστικά. Φαίνεται από το κόμπλεξ που δείχνει που μας έχει βγάλει όλους φασίστες και golden boys.

----------


## Macgyver

> Έτσι είναι ....μα με όλους επικοινωνώ κανονικά ......Δεν είναι περίεργο το γεγονός ότι οι άντρες μέσω φβ προσεγγιζουν ......; όλοι μέσω φεις κτλ θα δουν μια κοπέλα και θα τη φλερτάρουν ξ ίδια κοπέλα που κυκλοφορεί έξω και δεν έχει το φλερτ π έχει μέσω φεις....είναι μόνο δικό μου το προβλημα;



Μονο δικο σου προβλημα δεν μου φαινεται να ειναι , απο το συμπερασμα που εβγαλα μεσω των συνομιλιων μας , δεν μπορω ομως μη γνωριζοντας σε να εντοπισω το προβλημα , διοτι δεν σε γνωριζω ............. παντως με μενα ησουν ακρως επικοινωνιακη και προσεγγισιμη , μαλιστα δεδομενης της χαοτικης διαφορας ηλικιων μας .......................... το μονο που εντοπισα με σιγουρια οτι εισαι πολυ εκλεκτικη ...... και μια εκλεκτικη κοπελα θα χρειαστει καποιον με αυτοπεποιθηση για να την πλησιασει ........ καλα κανεις κι εγω εκλεκτικος ειμαι , ειχα λιγους και καλους δεσμους στην ζωη μου ............δεν το μετανοιωσα ......αλλα στην γενια σου εχουν δυσκολεψει οι γνωριμιες εκ του συνεγγυς , παιζει πολυ φεις , και πολλες πιθανες γνωριμιες παραμενουν στο γραπτο λογο ........

----------


## Kostas_14

> Έτσι είναι ....μα με όλους επικοινωνώ κανονικά ......Δεν είναι περίεργο το γεγονός ότι οι άντρες μέσω φβ προσεγγιζουν ......; όλοι μέσω φεις κτλ θα δουν μια κοπέλα και θα τη φλερτάρουν ξ ίδια κοπέλα που κυκλοφορεί έξω και δεν έχει το φλερτ π έχει μέσω φεις....είναι μόνο δικό μου το προβλημα;


Κακά τα ψέματα Μίλιβα, ένας άντρας φοβάται να κάνει ευθέως την κίνησή του, ακόμη και πολλοί φίλοι μου φοβούνται. Ντρέπονται, νομίζουν πως θα τους αντιμετωπίσουν σαν τους περίεργους και εδώ ευθύνονται και οι κοπέλες, που πλέον δεν είναι προσιτές. Ένα πράγμα φυσικό, όπως το φλερτ, το περνάμε λες και είναι κάτι περίεργο.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Μονο δικο σου προβλημα δεν μου φαινεται να ειναι , απο το συμπερασμα που εβγαλα μεσω των συνομιλιων μας , δεν μπορω ομως μη γνωριζοντας σε να εντοπισω το προβλημα , διοτι δεν σε γνωριζω ............. παντως με μενα ησουν ακρως επικοινωνιακη και προσεγγισιμη , μαλιστα δεδομενης της χαοτικης διαφορας ηλικιων μας .......................... το μονο που εντοπισα με σιγουρια οτι εισαι πολυ εκλεκτικη ...... και μια εκλεκτικη κοπελα θα χρειαστει καποιον με αυτοπεποιθηση για να την πλησιασει ........ καλα κανεις κι εγω εκλεκτικος ειμαι , ειχα λιγους και καλους δεσμους στην ζωη μου ............δεν το μετανοιωσα ......αλλα στην γενια σου εχουν δυσκολεψει οι γνωριμιες εκ του συνεγγυς , παιζει πολυ φεις , και πολλες πιθανες γνωριμιες παραμενουν στο γραπτο λογο ........


Ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Άγγελος, εξαρτάται πάντα και τον άνθρωπο πάντα. Δεν είναι κακό όμως να κλείνει τις διόδους η Μίλιβα, μια γνωριμία μπορεί να έρθει, από εκεί που δεν περίμενες να γνωρίσεις κάποιον.

----------


## oboro

> Τελικά ομπορο.....τι ήρθες να κάνεις στο θέμα μου πες μου ;;
> 
> Λες ότι έκατσες και το διάβασες το ποστ γ να βοηθήσεις ...παρολαυτα πέρασες γύρω στα 500 σχολια!!! στο ντούκου που ήταν και σχετικά με το θέμα που άνοιξα...Και εκεί που στάθηκες μόνο ήταν στη λίτλ και να γίνεις δικηγόρος της σε μια διαμάχη (που κατά τη γνώμη μου επδ το θέμα μου το παρακολουθουσα) δεν υπήρξε ποτέ!! Παρά μόνο η λιτλ έκανε φασαρία και διαστρεβλωνε..
> 
> Κ ήρθες κ εσύ μέρες μετά να συνεχίσεις τη φασαρια;;;;;;; στην αρχή λέω ας υποστηρίξει την άποψη του εξάλλου γ αυτό είναι εδώ και μπορεί κ να με βοηθήσει στη συνέχεια όμως το μόνο που βλέπω ότι κάνεις είναι να μεταφέρεις τη διαμάχη σου με συγκεκριμένα μέλη του φόρουμ που στη τελική άσχετα από το αν συμφωνείς η διαφωνείς μαζί τους τουλάχιστον εκείνοι ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ και τη διάθεση να με βοηθησουν κ έκατσαν και διάβασαν όσα είπα.......
> 
> Εσύ τι κάνεις εδω; φασαρία κ φεύγεις;;
> 
> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μη ξανασχολιασεις σε ποστ μου.... τα μνμ σου είναι ανεπιθύμητα....Εκτός αν θέλεις ουσιαστικά να με βοηθήσεις και να πεις κάτι γ το θέμα που άνοιξα ότιδηποτε άλλο απορρίπτεται....


Και τα υπολοιπα ποστ στο θρεντ σου τα ειχα διαβασει. Μην υποθετεις, επειδη για καποιον εκαναν μπαμ δυο περιοχες του θρεντ μια πιο στην αρχη και μια στη μεση ως πιο σημαντικες, οτι δεν εδωσα σημασια στις υπολοιπες.

Οι προθεσεις μου ηταν αυτες ακριβως που ειχα πει. Αν θελεις ξαναδιαβασε τα. Αν και το κριτηριο σου για το ποια ποστ ειχαν "καλες προθεσεις και διαθεση να βοηθησουν" φαινεται να εξαντλειται πλεον στα ποστ που συμφωνουν μαζι σου και μονο, ρωτησες αν εχω τελικα κατι να προσφερω στο θρεντ, και το τελευταιο ειναι αυτο:


https://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/lif...17-p4zfvt.html


Που κολλαει η τοξικη θηλυκοτητα σε ολα αυτα, ειδικα στο ποστ σου αμεσως μετα απο την παρεμβαση του γκολντεν; Επιγραμματικα:



Μιλιβα προ Γκολντεν: Δεν ξερω γιατι εκνευριστηκε η λιτλ αλλα ηταν επιθετικη με τους αντρες ομως που δεν ξερω αν ηθελαν να την προσβαλλουν σκοπιμως.........

Ομπορο εις ματειν: Μιλιβα μηπως τελικα εισαι λιγο εαυτουλης, οχι αρκετα συναισθητικη με τον αλλον και για αυτο ας πουμε δεν αντεδρασες στα αισχη προς λιτλ και αυτο παιζει ρολο γενικα στις σχεσ-

(Ακολουθει ανασφαλης αμετανοητη αυτοκαρφωτικη απαντηση Γκολντεν)

Μιλιβα κουοτ Γκολντεν: Ε οχι λοιπον ομπορο εχει δικιο ο γκολντεν ΑΚΡΑΙΟΣ ΦΕΜΙΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΣΑΚΙΖΕΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΚΡΑΝΙΑ ΑΡΓΚ Ε ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΧΙ


Καπου εκει εχασα πασα ιδεα, που λεμε. Αλλα και πηρα μια ιδεα για το που μαλλον ειναι το προβλημα σου. Τελικα μηπως μαλλον περιμενεις τον ανασφαλη μισογυνη να μπει στη ζωη σου να τον τιμησεις, να τον κανεις αξιοσεβαστο πατριαρχη; Ευχομαι πως δεν ειναι ετσι αλλα η εκρηξη σου εκεινη νομιζω δεν αφηνει νομιζω πολλα περιθωρια ερμηνειων. Να ξερεις παντως οτι η κοινωνια αλλαζει, οι νεοι μισογυνηδες ειναι περισσοτερο ανασφαλεις παρα patriarch material πλεον και δεν ειναι και ο χρονος με το μερος τους (για οσους ειναι στη λαθος πλευρα της Ιστοριας τεινει να ισχυει αυτο γενικα)

Αυτα απο εμενα. Τελευταια αναρτηση μου στο θρεντ σου. Σεβομαι την απαιτηση σου να μην ξαναασχοληθω, αλλα πλεον με μεγαλη δυσκολια αν με εννοεις.

Καλη συνεχεια στη ζωη σου, οπως ειπα. Κακος ανθρωπος δεν εισαι, αλλα η συνενοχη σε καταστασεις και αντιληψεις ειναι κι αυτη συνενοχη πως να το κανουμε.

----------


## Miliva21

> Στο μεταξυ ολοι εστιαζουν σ' αυτο που νομιζουν οτι καταλαβαν οταν ειδαν να γραφω "καλη τυχη σε οσους" κλπ. Διαβαζει ο,τι κατα βαθος επιθυμει να ισχυει κανεις εδω μεσα τελικα.
> 
> Λυπαμαι Golden για την παρεξηγηση του ονοματος σου και φυσικα για την απωλεια σου. Δε θα επικαλεστω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να κανει καποιος το συνειρμο με το γκολντεν μποϊ αντι να φανταστει μια τοσο τραγικη ιστορια γιατι ειναι νομιζω προφανες. Τωρα αν περιμενεις απ' την αλλη αυτο να αναιρεσει μαγικα ολα τα μισογυνικα και ομοφοβικα που εχεις γραψει εδω μεσα, ποσο μαλλον την αισχρη επιθεση σου κατα της λιτλ, μαλλον εισαι πιο χειριστικος κι απ' οτι νομιζα.
> 
> Την καλη τυχη θα τη χρειαστει οποιος παρει το φορουμ αυτο στα σοβαρα ετσι οπως εχει καταντησει πλεον. Νησιδες σωτηριας απομενουν, στο τελος κι αυτες θα εξαφανιστουν.


Και κάτι τελευταίο ομπορο...ειμαι γυναίκα με φιλελευθερες απόψεις ....πιστεύεις ότι αν είχε πέσει στην αντίληψη μου απόπειρα υποτίμησης του φύλου μου από κάποιο μέλος στο θρεντ μου δεν θα είχα παρεμβη;

Εδώ δεν υπήρξε καμία τέτοια πρόθεση από κανέναν .......Η λιτλ επιτέθηκε πρώτη χωρίς να τη προκαλέσει η να τη προσβάλει κανένας...

Τι πάει να πει αυτό ; ότι εγώ πχ μπορώ να είμαι όσο εριστικη θέλω και να επιτίθεμαι χωρίς λόγο και μετά να μπορώ άνετα να ειμαι το θύμα της υπόθεσης επειδή μόνο κ μόνο ειμαι γυναίκα κ να λέω και.καλα ότι μ επιτιθενται τα φαλλοκρατικα γουρούνια ενώ εγώ διαστρεβλωνε λόγια κ προσπαθώ να επιβάλλω επιθετικά την άποψη μου;;

----------


## Miliva21

> Και τα υπολοιπα ποστ στο θρεντ σου τα ειχα διαβασει. Μην υποθετεις, επειδη για καποιον εκαναν μπαμ δυο περιοχες του θρεντ μια πιο στην αρχη και μια στη μεση ως πιο σημαντικες, οτι δεν εδωσα σημασια στις υπολοιπες.
> 
> Οι προθεσεις μου ηταν αυτες ακριβως που ειχα πει. Αν θελεις ξαναδιαβασε τα. Αν και το κριτηριο σου για το ποια ποστ ειχαν "καλες προθεσεις και διαθεση να βοηθησουν" φαινεται να εξαντλειται πλεον στα ποστ που συμφωνουν μαζι σου και μονο, ρωτησες αν εχω τελικα κατι να προσφερω στο θρεντ, και το τελευταιο ειναι αυτο:
> 
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/lif...17-p4zfvt.html
> 
> 
> Που κολλαει η τοξικη θηλυκοτητα σε ολα αυτα, ειδικα στο ποστ σου αμεσως μετα απο την παρεμβαση του γκολντεν; Επιγραμματικα:
> ...


Δεν συμφωνώ δεν θέλω κάποιον μισογυνη στη ζωή μου για να τον τιμήσω όπως λες κ δεν αντέδρασα στα αίσχη γτ δεν ήταν αίσχη εσένα σ φάνηκαν .......Και διαστεβλωσες κ εσύ όπως κ η λιτλ τη πρόθεση των αντρών να παραθέσουν τν δική τους οπτική χωρίς να υποννοουν ούτε στο ελάχιστο ότι η γυναίκα είναι το αντικείμενο που πρέπει να κάθεται στον άντρα οπότε θέλει εκείνος ...Και οι ιδιοι προσπαθούν εδώ κ ώρα να το εξηγήσουν....εις ματην...

Και πάλι δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η βοήθεια σου στο θρεντ μου 
Να μ πεις ότι δεν έχω ενσυναισθηση;;; η ότι δεν αντεδρασα η είτε ότι ειμαι ο εαυτούλης μου ή ότι περιμένω τον μισογυνη να τον κάνω άντρα μου ;;... λυπάμαι αλλά αυτά είναι αστοχίες...κ όχι επδ δεν θέλω να μ λένε τα αρνητικά ...Αλλά επδ με ξέρω και δεν ισχύουν.... 
....κ σχετίζονται άμεσα με το θέμα της λιτλ π έγινε ολόκληρο σενάριο

----------


## Miliva21

> Μονο δικο σου προβλημα δεν μου φαινεται να ειναι , απο το συμπερασμα που εβγαλα μεσω των συνομιλιων μας , δεν μπορω ομως μη γνωριζοντας σε να εντοπισω το προβλημα , διοτι δεν σε γνωριζω ............. παντως με μενα ησουν ακρως επικοινωνιακη και προσεγγισιμη , μαλιστα δεδομενης της χαοτικης διαφορας ηλικιων μας .......................... το μονο που εντοπισα με σιγουρια οτι εισαι πολυ εκλεκτικη ...... και μια εκλεκτικη κοπελα θα χρειαστει καποιον με αυτοπεποιθηση για να την πλησιασει ........ καλα κανεις κι εγω εκλεκτικος ειμαι , ειχα λιγους και καλους δεσμους στην ζωη μου ............δεν το μετανοιωσα ......αλλα στην γενια σου εχουν δυσκολεψει οι γνωριμιες εκ του συνεγγυς , παιζει πολυ φεις , και πολλες πιθανες γνωριμιες παραμενουν στο γραπτο λογο ........


Το ξέρω ότι έτσι συμβαίνει όμως κάτι θα κάνω κ γω λάθος δεν γντ....ότι είμαι επιλεκτικη είμαι τεσπα .....

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> δεν μοιαζεις και πολυ εξουθενωμενος παντος μαλλον εχεις πολλα νευρα


Να ησουν καπου κοντα να με "καμαρωσεις" οταν σβηνω τον υπολογιστη !
Θα βλεπες το ακριβως αντιθετο απο αυτο που διαβαζεις εδω μεσα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το ξέρω ότι έτσι συμβαίνει όμως κάτι θα κάνω κ γω λάθος δεν γντ....ότι είμαι επιλεκτικη είμαι τεσπα .....


Kαι που είναι το κακό να είσαι επιλεκτική?

----------


## Macgyver

> Ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Άγγελος, εξαρτάται πάντα και τον άνθρωπο πάντα. Δεν είναι κακό όμως να κλείνει τις διόδους η Μίλιβα, μια γνωριμία μπορεί να έρθει, από εκεί που δεν περίμενες να γνωρίσεις κάποιον.



Μα παντα μια καλη κι ενδιαφερουσα γνωριμια ερχεται εκει που δεν το περιμενεις , και παραδοξως οταν ΔΕΝ το επιδιωκεις .....παντως καλη ειναι η σκεψη του Κωστα να κρατας ανοικτες τις διοδους , ολες τις πιθανες διοδους , ακομη κι αυτες που δεν εχουν πολλες προοπτικες .................... εμενα ολοι οι ερωτες στην ζωη μου ηρθαν εκει που δεν το περιμενα , ποτε δεν επεδιωξα ερωτα , κι οσο δεν επεδιωκα , τοσο ερχοντουσαν !!! ημουν ομως πολυ ανοικτος , Π.Κ , ( προ κτθλψεως ) ....
θαρθει αγαπητη μιλιβα , θαρθει , μενε ανοικτη .......και μην επιδιωκεις ,..........

----------


## Macgyver

> Kαι που είναι το κακό να είσαι επιλεκτική?



Ναπαντησω εγω , για λογ/μο μου , που ειμαι , περιοριζεις τις υποψηφιες ............εκτος αν εχεις πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση , και δεν σου ειναι δυσκολο να κανεις μια καλη γνωριμια , αν και οι ελκυστικοι-ες ειναι συνηθως ΄πιασμενοι ' , ειναι κι αυτο ......ολες μου τις πρωην τις πηρα απο αλλους ........

----------


## Kostas_14

Παιδιά δεν είναι κακό να είναι επιλεκτικός κάποιος, οι περισσότερες κοπέλες είναι. Το θέμα είναι ότι μπορεί να απορριφθεί κάποιος, που μπορεί να ήταν περισσότερο κατάλληλος, από κάποιον άλλον που δεν απορρίφθηκε. Γενικά τις εκλεκτικές κοπέλες, τις φαντάζομαι στην σκέψη μου, με την τήβεννο και το σφυρί του δικαστή και βάζουν σε μια ζυγαριά, τα υπέρ και τα κατά κάποιου. Εκεί είναι που γίνονται τα περισσότερα λάθη. 

Γνώρισε τον πρώτα, δώσε του μια ευκαιρία να ξεδιπλώσει την προσωπικότητά του και αν δεν σου κάνει, τότε τον απορρίπτεις. Όλα αυτά τα λέω γιατί τα έχω περάσει, ένιωθα λες και περνούσα λαϊκό δικαστήριο, σαν αυτό που θέλει να μας περάσει ο oboro. Κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναπαντησω εγω , για λογ/μο μου , που ειμαι , περιοριζεις τις υποψηφιες ............εκτος αν εχεις πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση , και δεν σου ειναι δυσκολο να κανεις μια καλη γνωριμια , αν και οι ελκυστικοι-ες ειναι συνηθως ΄πιασμενοι ' , ειναι κι αυτο ......ολες μου τις πρωην τις πηρα απο αλλους ........


Εντάξει,μόνο τον περιορισμό βλέπω ως κακό.
Σκέψου όμως και την άλλη οπτική:Να τα ρίχνεις σε όποια ή σε όποιον να ναι,ενώ δεν σου αρέσει κλπ.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Εντάξει,μόνο τον περιορισμό βλέπω ως κακό.
> Σκέψου όμως και την άλλη οπτική:Να τα ρίχνεις σε όποια ή σε όποιον να ναι,ενώ δεν σου αρέσει κλπ.


Οσο και να σου φανει ασχημο και αποκρουστικο αυτο που θα σου πω :
υπαρχουν απειρες ασχημουλες (και χοντρουλες) που θα σου τα ριξουν αυτες πρωτα.
Δεν θα προλαβεις καν να κοιταξεις δευτερη φορα. Θα σε πολιορκησουν στο λεπτο.

Το θεμα φυσικα ειναι ... το ξενερωμα που θα φας στο κρεβατι.
Οταν αρχιζει να βγαζει τα ρουχαλακια της. Εκει θα πεις "ωχ παναζια μου,
πως γυρναμε το ρολοι πισω". Ετσι ειναι (σ'αυτην την ζωη) : Προσφορα
και ζητηση. Εαν κατι σπανιζει η τιμη ανεβαινει, ελαχιστοι μπορουν να το
αποκτησουν. Εαν κατι περισσευει, ακομα και τζαμπα να το παρεις, ισως 
να μην σου κανει, να μην σε ικανοποιησει.

Δεν ισχυει μονο για τις γυναικες. Ισχυει ΚΥΡΙΩΣ για μας τους αντρες.
Εχεις φραγκα, βγαινεις εξω, σπαταλας, ταξιδευεις, γλεντας ... μην σε 
νοιαζει αν διαβασες Καφκα η Κερουακ ... ουτε αυτες τις νοιαζει !!!!!!
Μα τετοια πορνιδια ειναι ακαταλληλα. Ναι, ειναι ακαταλληλα μετα τα 35.
Ομως μεχρι τα 35 (και λιγο παρακατω) ειναι *τα πλεον καταλληλα*.

Για να εκτιμησεις και την εισοδο στον Παραδεισο (του εγγαμου βιου).
Αλλιως, με το ενα ποδι μπηκες ... το αλλο ακομα αιωρειται και ταλαντευεται.
Αλλα ποιος γονιος καθεται και τα πει ολα αυτα ? Να πριονισει την καρεκλα
που καθεται ? Και γιατι να το κανει ? Ας φαει ο καθενας τα μουτρα του
μονος του/μονη της. Οπως τα φαγε και εκεινος !

Τεσπα ... 
το θεμα προσεγγιση/σεξ/σχεση δεν λυθηκε ποτε για να κυκλοφορησει λυσαρι. 
Ακομα και οι λεφταδες εχουν προβληματα, ακομα και οι κουκλες ειναι 
δυστυχισμενες. Ομως μηπως ειναι επειδη δεκαπλασιαζονται οι απαιτησεις
(και των μεν και των δε) ???? Τοτε πως κανουν σχεση, τα φτωχαδακια και
οι ασχημουλες ? 

*Βλεπουν νωριτερα*, οτι αν δεν βαλουν νερο στο κρασι τους (ισως μονο νερο)
δεν θα υπαρξει καμια ζητηση για αυτους. Θα μεινουν (και θα σβησουν) μονοι.
Οποτε και η ασχημουλα καλη ειναι (απο το να σαλταρεις απ'το μπαλκονι)
και ο φτωχος υπαλληλακος των 400 ευρω μια χαρα ειναι (απο το να γερνας
μονη πανω στο ραφι). Οι αλλοι, οι πριγκιπες και πριγκιπισες, εχουν παρα πολλα
distractions και επαρση μεχρι να φτασουν να το δουν αυτο. Αν το δουν ποτε ! 

Υπαρχω βεβαια και γω, φτωχαδακι, που μπορει να εκανα σχεσεις με ασχημουλες 
(oλιγομηνες ξεπετες θα τις ελεγα) ομως ... δεν νερωσα τελειως το κρασι μου.
Το κρασι βεβαια ξυνισε (δεν πινεται) αλλα ΔΕΝ παντρευτηκα. Αν εισαι δυνατος
και δεν φοβασαι να μεινεις μονος .... κανεις δεν σ'αναγκαζει να παντρευτεις !
Αρκει να εισαι δυνατος ! Γιατι αν δεν εισαι, ξυνεσαι στην γκλιτσα του τσομπανη.
Και τι θα κανει ο τσομπανης (μελλουσα γυναικα σου) ? Θα σου χαριστει ?

*ΟΧΙ* βεβαια !

----------


## elis

Για πρωτη φορα συμφωνω με ττον εξουθενοτετοιο επιτελουσ

----------


## elis

Εσυ ρε εξουθενοτετοιε για να καταλαβω γιοσ στρατηγου κι κανονιζεσ ασχημουλεσ γτ εγω φτωχοσ αγροτησ σαν αναποδο γαμωτο κι ειχα τισ πιο ωραιεσ και καυλερεσ εσενα δε σου κοβε καθολου

----------


## elis

Απλα ηταν λαικα κορασια που δεν ηθελαν χρηματα ουτε εγω ηθελα λεφτα

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Εσυ ρε εξουθενοτετοιε για να καταλαβω γιοσ στρατηγου κι κανονιζεσ ασχημουλεσ γτ εγω φτωχοσ αγροτησ σαν αναποδο γαμωτο κι ειχα τισ πιο ωραιεσ και καυλερεσ εσενα δε σου κοβε καθολου


Βρε Elis .... θα αρχισω να υποθετω οτι ΔΕΝ εισαι 38.
Τι ειναι αυτα που με ρωτας ?
Ο στρατηγος τις διαλεγε και μου τις εστηνε ? Η εγω ?
Επειδη μαλλον δεν ξερεις τιποτα απο στρατηγους ...
*ΠΑΤΡΙΣ*, Θρησκεια, Οικογενεια, ... Σχεση, .... σεξ !

Aσχημουλες κανονιζα γιατι (οπως εγραψα εδω στο νημα)
ΔΕΝ εκανα ποτε το πρωτο βημα. Οποτε ποια θα μου την επεφτε ?
Η ξανθια "σας εχω ολους σκυλακια στην πληξη και βαρεμαρα μου" ?
Πηρα αυτο που μπορουσα να παρω (ισως οχι αυτο που αξιζα αλλα 
ας τολμουσα διαφορετικα, καμια δεν μου το απαγορεψε, ο δρομος
ανοιχτος και τα σκυλια δεμενα !) Δεν μπορουσα να προσφερω το
lifestyle που απαιτειται και τελος. Απλα μαθηματικα >
Μεταξωτος κ@λος = μεταξωτο βρακι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Να ησουν καπου κοντα να με "καμαρωσεις" οταν σβηνω τον υπολογιστη !
> Θα βλεπες το ακριβως αντιθετο απο αυτο που διαβαζεις εδω μεσα.


γιατι δεν εχεις εξασκηθει στο μπλα μπλα οι γκομενες θελουν μπλα μπλα ομως μου το ελεγε συχνα ο θειος μου αυτο...

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Ωχ βρε Αλεξανδρε

Νιος ημουν και γερασα ("να εξασκηθω στο μπλα μπλα").
ΔΕΝ ειναι ολοι για μπλα μπλα. Οπως δεν ειναι ολοι για τιμονι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ή διαμάχη έληξε εδώ κύριοι....είτε θα βοηθήσετε στο θέμα μου κ θα μπείτε στη συζήτηση αλλιώς δεν έχετε δουλειά εδώ 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


 εγω που εχω ξεπερασει το μαντειο των δελφων αδυνατω να καταλαβω πως μπορει να σε βοηθησει καποιος μηπως πρεπε να γινεις πιο κατανοητη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν εισαι ολομοναχος ρε φιλε,απλα φοβομαστε τους feminazi και *gaynazi* και δε μιλαμε.Κανε κι εσυ το ιδιο.Δεν ειδες με τι μενος θελει ο oboro να μας καταδιωξει?ΔΕν ειδες πως κυνηγανε την ελευθερια της εκφρασης?Τα χω γραψει και στο ποστ ''προς τους διαχειριστες'',αυτοι διψανε για αιμα και εκδικηση κι εχουν τους νομους με το μερος τους προς το παρον.Εσυ λεγε τους ναι και μην τους πας κοντρα.
> OBORO ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ.Μη φυγεις απο το φορουμ,αυτο το φορουμ ανηκει στην '''επιστημη της ψυχολογιας'',αν επιμεινεις λιγο θα διωξουν ολους εμας κα ιθα μεινετε εσεις οι ''προοδευτικοι'' να τα λετε μονοι σας.
> 
> σε παντρευομαι(εμοτικον καρδουλα)


λοιπον εγω δεν ειχα καμια διαθεση να μιλησω και να επιβαλω τις αποψεις μου στους αλλους αυτο που με εκανε ΕΞΑΛΟ ηταν οτι παρατηρουσα ακατονομαστες τακτικες (δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα η στον γκολντεν) να επειρεαστει ο κοσμος παρουσιαζοντας τους γκει ως περιθοριακους ανομους *ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΥΣ* και καθε αλλης λογης παραπληροφορηση που καταπατουσαν καθε ενια δημοκρατιας και προκαλεσαν τη σφοδρη αντιδραση μου

τωρα σε καποιες περιπτωσεις αν αυτο δεν ηταν παραπληροφορηση αλλα ταινια κινηματογραφου οκ αλλα τα παιδια δε μπορουν να διακρινουν τι ειναι παρασταση και τι αληθινο

οκ εχουμε μια δικαιολογια το οτι ενα πραγμα ειναι ταινια η εργο και λεμε οτι θελουμε αν ομως με αυτη τη τακτικη κανουμε τα παιδια γεματα πληροφοριες οτι να ναι μετα τι μελον θα εχει αυριο αυτος ο πλανητης? οταν μαλιστα ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ απο οσους επικρυνει

χωρις να σε συσχετιζω με τα παραπανω ο χαρακτηρισμος που παραθεσες ΜΕ ΤΟΥς ΓΚΕΙΝΑΖΙ ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επισης εφοσον το συμφωνο συμβιωσης ειναι πλεον και αναγνωρισμενο απο το κρατος ΠΟΙΟΙ ειναι αυτοι που θα προσπαθησουν να επειρεασουν τη νεα γενια με κολπα για να περιθοριοποιησουν τους γκει?

η νεα γενια ας αποφασισει κατα τη κριση της τι θελει να κανει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τωρα αν κανεις αναρωτιεται τι μου ηρθε και τα λεω αυτα ξαφνικα εκει που ειμουν εξω παρατηρουσα διαφορα ατομα ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ που χωρις να τους μιλησω μου την εμπαιναν λεγοντας μου οτι μ.... τους ερχοταν προσπαθοντας να με τρομοκρατησουν και ενω μαλιστα τους προειδοποιουσα οτι αν κανω και εγω το ιδιο θα ερθει θυελλα και μετα θα ψαχνονται και αυτοι συνεχιζαν...

----------


## elis

Σκεψου οτι αυτεσ που λεσ με το λαιφσταιλ εγω δεν τισ γνωρισα ολοι φτωχομπατιρακια ειμασταν τοτε και περνουσαμε καλα

----------


## elis

Καταλαβεσ τιποτα απο γυναικεσ η ακομα

----------


## Manolovasss

> Ειλικρινά και ολόψυχα σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτή την τοποθέτηση σου.
> 
> Προς στιγμήν ένοιωσα σαν να είμαι ολομόναχος στο φόρουμ. Σαν να μην διάβασε κανένας άλλος τι είχε γίνει. 
> 
> Ειλικρινά σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ,


Όλα καλα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Miliva21

> Παιδιά δεν είναι κακό να είναι επιλεκτικός κάποιος, οι περισσότερες κοπέλες είναι. Το θέμα είναι ότι μπορεί να απορριφθεί κάποιος, που μπορεί να ήταν περισσότερο κατάλληλος, από κάποιον άλλον που δεν απορρίφθηκε. Γενικά τις εκλεκτικές κοπέλες, τις φαντάζομαι στην σκέψη μου, με την τήβεννο και το σφυρί του δικαστή και βάζουν σε μια ζυγαριά, τα υπέρ και τα κατά κάποιου. Εκεί είναι που γίνονται τα περισσότερα λάθη. 
> 
> Γνώρισε τον πρώτα, δώσε του μια ευκαιρία να ξεδιπλώσει την προσωπικότητά του και αν δεν σου κάνει, τότε τον απορρίπτεις. Όλα αυτά τα λέω γιατί τα έχω περάσει, ένιωθα λες και περνούσα λαϊκό δικαστήριο, σαν αυτό που θέλει να μας περάσει ο oboro. Κάτι τέτοιο...


Χαχα ε όχι δεν είμαι και με το σφυρι στο χέρι ούτε το παίζω δικαστής..........Όταν λέω ότι δεν εχω μέσο να γνωρίσω άτομα π θα τους έδινα μια ευκαιρία ακόμα να τα γνωρίσω κυριολεκτικά το εννοώ.....κ όταν κάποιος δεν μ κάνει δεν τον περνάω και από λαϊκό δικαστήριο.....Η απόρριψη είναι αυτόματη ειτε απο θεμα εμφανισης κ αυτο ποτ βγαζει ειτε απο θεμα στοιχειων του χαρακτηρα...... δεν τον ρωτάω πράγματα ούτε του βάζω δοκιμασίες να δω αν θα τα καταφέρει ........γ να τον διώξω μετά

----------


## Miliva21

> Μα παντα μια καλη κι ενδιαφερουσα γνωριμια ερχεται εκει που δεν το περιμενεις , και παραδοξως οταν ΔΕΝ το επιδιωκεις .....παντως καλη ειναι η σκεψη του Κωστα να κρατας ανοικτες τις διοδους , ολες τις πιθανες διοδους , ακομη κι αυτες που δεν εχουν πολλες προοπτικες .................... εμενα ολοι οι ερωτες στην ζωη μου ηρθαν εκει που δεν το περιμενα , ποτε δεν επεδιωξα ερωτα , κι οσο δεν επεδιωκα , τοσο ερχοντουσαν !!! ημουν ομως πολυ ανοικτος , Π.Κ , ( προ κτθλψεως ) ....
> θαρθει αγαπητη μιλιβα , θαρθει , μενε ανοικτη .......και μην επιδιωκεις ,..........


Ναι βρε μακ....
Δεν θέλω να δέσω τον γάιδαρο μου ούτε να έρθει ο πρίγκιπας στο άσπρο άλογο θέλω......κάποιον που να με ενδιαφέρει και να με βάλει σ αυτό το μουντ της σχέσης ....κ του να θέλω να μοιραστω πράγματα μαζί του......κ όσο κρατήσει....κ ας είναι απλά μια εμπειρια π θα τελειωσει.....ειλικρινά δεν θα θελα πρωτου "δέσω τον γάιδαρο μου" (γ αστείο το λέω) να μην έχω κάνει τουλάχιστον 3 ή 4 σχέσεις.....να ξέρω που βαδίζω να έχω μετρό σύγκρισης ....Δεν θα ταν ωραίο να μου τύχει κάτι πολυ σοβαρό τώρα σαν δεύτερη σχέση ........

----------


## Miliva21

Απλώς αγχώνομαι όταν ακούω πολλούς να λένε ότι ααα είσαι φοιτήτρια από τα 20 μέχρι τα 25 είσαι στο ζενίθ σου .....θα γνωρίσεις κόσμο....θα τα ζήσεις όλα.......θα γνωρίσεις και άντρες....θα κάνεις σχεσεις......θα έχεις έμπειριες .....

Ε εντάξει σιγά τα αυγά .......Δεν έχω φτάσει τα 25 ακόμα Αλλά δν είναι και πολύ μακριά κ από τα 21 μου στις σχέσεις κ στους άντρες έχω μηδενίσει το κοντέρ δεν μ έχει συμβεί κτ έστω λίγο αξιοσημείωτο.....Η ζωή μ γενικότερα τσουλαει χαλαρά χωρίς πολλές παρέες και νιώθω κάπως κενό...κ αναρωτιέμαι....κάνω κάτι λάθος;; Γιατί εγώ δεν ζω όπως λένε ότι ζουνε σε αυτές τις ηλικίες...Και είναι σε φάση...Εγώ ποτέ θα ζήσω αυτά π πρέπει;;;;; .....

----------


## elis

Μιλιβακι εγω ειχα παει σε μια ομαδα πριν χρονια κι ερχεται ενα μωρακι φοιτητρια και λεει εχω προβλημα το μωρο πανεμορφο φοιτητρια βγαινουμε για καφε την πιανω και τισ λεω επρεπε να εχεισ πεντε αγορια να στα πρηζουνε το μμωρακι το καταλαββε και σωθηκε

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι βρε μακ....
> Δεν θέλω να δέσω τον γάιδαρο μου ούτε να έρθει ο πρίγκιπας στο άσπρο άλογο θέλω......κάποιον που να με ενδιαφέρει και να με βάλει σ αυτό το μουντ της σχέσης ....κ του να θέλω να μοιραστω πράγματα μαζί του......κ όσο κρατήσει....κ ας είναι απλά μια εμπειρια π θα τελειωσει.....ειλικρινά δεν θα θελα πρωτου "δέσω τον γάιδαρο μου" (γ αστείο το λέω) να μην έχω κάνει τουλάχιστον 3 ή 4 σχέσεις.....να ξέρω που βαδίζω να έχω μετρό σύγκρισης ....Δεν θα ταν ωραίο να μου τύχει κάτι πολυ σοβαρό τώρα σαν δεύτερη σχέση ........


Καταλαβαινω ακριβως τι θελεις αγαπητη Μιλιβα , θαχεις σιγουρα καποια η καποιες εμπειριες ΄πριν δεσεις τον γαιδαρο σου ΄, καλο ειναι αυτο , αλλα στον ερωτα δεν γινονται παραγγελιες , ουτε μπορεις να κανεις σχεδια ........οτι ερθει .......

----------


## Kostas_14

> Απλώς αγχώνομαι όταν ακούω πολλούς να λένε ότι ααα είσαι φοιτήτρια από τα 20 μέχρι τα 25 είσαι στο ζενίθ σου .....θα γνωρίσεις κόσμο....θα τα ζήσεις όλα.......θα γνωρίσεις και άντρες....θα κάνεις σχεσεις......θα έχεις έμπειριες .....
> 
> Ε εντάξει σιγά τα αυγά .......Δεν έχω φτάσει τα 25 ακόμα Αλλά δν είναι και πολύ μακριά κ από τα 21 μου στις σχέσεις κ στους άντρες έχω μηδενίσει το κοντέρ δεν μ έχει συμβεί κτ έστω λίγο αξιοσημείωτο.....Η ζωή μ γενικότερα τσουλαει χαλαρά χωρίς πολλές παρέες και νιώθω κάπως κενό...κ αναρωτιέμαι....κάνω κάτι λάθος;; Γιατί εγώ δεν ζω όπως λένε ότι ζουνε σε αυτές τις ηλικίες...Και είναι σε φάση...Εγώ ποτέ θα ζήσω αυτά π πρέπει;;;;; .....


Αυτό το κοινωνικό στερεότυπο-άγχος, πρέπει να το αποβάλλεις κάποια στιγμή. Σου δημιουργεί ενοχές και άγχος, χωρίς λόγο. Ούτε εγώ έχω ζήσει τα φουλ πάρτι κλπ. παίζει να έχω πάει σε ένα-δυο πάρτι και κλαμπ, μέχρι τώρα. Η παρέα μου δεν ήταν ποτέ του κλαμπ, οπότε δεν ξέρω και πολλά από αυτά. 

Σε μπουζούκια θέλω να πάω, αλλά δεν έχω πάει ακόμη. Γενικά ούτε εγώ κάνω την τρελή ζωή, κάνω την ζωή του single, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο. Άμα τύχει κάποια και κάποια γνωριμία, τότε όλα οκ. Πάρε λίγο την ζωή χαλαρά και μην ακούς τι λένε οι άλλοι. Το 90% αυτών που λένε μαλακίες, είναι παρθένοι και ούτε έχουν αξιόλογες εμπειρίες. Οπότε μην δίνεις σημασία. 

Μίλιβα, από μια κοπέλα έξυπνη, το τελευταίο πράγμα που περιμένω είναι να επηρεάζεται από τα κοινωνικά άγχη. 

Να σου πω και το άλλο. Εγώ έχω κάνει ταξίδια στην Ευρώπη και ένα ταξίδι στο Ισραήλ. Σε λίγους μήνες, θα πάω Αίγυπτο ταξίδι. Αυτό δεν είναι εμπειρία; Ποιος άλλος δήθεν γαμιάς, έχει τέτοιες εμπειρίες; Θέλω να πω με αυτό, ότι δεν είναι μόνο οι σχέσεις στην ζωή μας. Είναι και να γνωρίσεις τον κόσμο, να κάνεις ταξίδια, να δεις άλλους πολιτισμούς, να γευτείς άλλες κουζίνες πέραν της μεσογειακής. Λίγο είναι αυτό; 

Εγώ δεν θα τα άλλαζα αυτά, για τίποτα, ακόμη και για σχέση. Τι να την κάνω την σχέση, αν μου στερεί το να γνωρίσω τον κόσμο; Σκέψου τα αυτά και μην μπαίνεις σε κοινωνικά καλούπια, που για εμένα δεν ισχύουν κιόλας.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Καταλαβεσ τιποτα απο γυναικεσ η ακομα


Aν η ερωτηση πηγαινε σε μενα ...
καμια εμπειρια απο προηγουμενη γυναικα δεν μπορεις να εφαρμοσεις στην επομενη.
Οποτε τι να καταλαβω ? Καθε φορα το κοντερ (της εμπειριας) μηδενιζε.
Καθε φορα απο το μηδεν.

Και να φανταστεις οτι ηταν ασχημουλες (που υποτιθεται δεν σε πρηζουν πολυ).
Που να ταν οι φανταχτερες .... ΩΙΜΕ ! Τεσπα, μαλλον πρεπει να πω και κατι
ακομα : ως χαρακτηρας (και αυτο πολυ δυσκολα αλλαζει) θελω να ειμαι
προβλεψιμος στην αλλη, ιδιως στην αρχη που δεν με ξερει. Ωστε αν δεν
της κανω, να μην προλαβει να επενδυσει τιποτα επανω μου και να φυγει
αλωβητη, χωρις να πληγωθει. Ομως, οι περισσοτερες γυναικες .....
θεωρουν ΙΕΡΗ TOYΣ ΤΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ να μην αποκαλυψουν τιποτα απο 
τον χαρακτηρα τους. Οτι EΣΥ ωφειλεις να τις μαντεψεις. Οτι θα περπατησεις 
σε ναρκοπεδιο και οσες ναρκες και να σκασουν εσυ ΔΕΝ θα χασεις χερια-ποδια 
θα προχωρησεις αρτιμελης και μαλιστα περιχαρης και πιο αισιοδοξος απο ποτε.

Με αυτα ως δεδομενα .... τι να καταλαβω απο γυναικες βρε Elis ?
Οσο κουραγιο ειχα, 30 χρονια τωρα, το εξαντλησα. Τοπος στα νιατα.

----------


## elis

Καλα σοβαρα μιλασ ουτε εγω λεω τιποτα για το χαρακτηρα μου οτι καταλαβεισ

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Nαι αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι ετσι. Αυτο λεω.
Διαβασες τι εγραψα στον νημα για τους ΨΕΥΤΕΣ ?
https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...%CE%A3-!/page4

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Ναι βρε μακ....
> Δεν θέλω να δέσω τον γάιδαρο μου ούτε να έρθει ο πρίγκιπας στο άσπρο άλογο θέλω......κάποιον που να με ενδιαφέρει και να με βάλει σ αυτό το μουντ της σχέσης ....κ του να θέλω να μοιραστω πράγματα μαζί του......κ όσο κρατήσει....κ ας είναι απλά μια εμπειρια π θα τελειωσει.....ειλικρινά δεν θα θελα πρωτου "δέσω τον γάιδαρο μου" (γ αστείο το λέω) να μην έχω κάνει τουλάχιστον 3 ή 4 σχέσεις.....να ξέρω που βαδίζω να έχω μετρό σύγκρισης ....Δεν θα ταν ωραίο να μου τύχει κάτι πολυ σοβαρό τώρα σαν δεύτερη σχέση ........


Ώπα, δε κανεις σχεσεις για να εχεις μέτρο σύγκρισης και να σταθείς στον καλυτερο. Εσενα θα βελτιώνεις μεσα απο καποιες σχεσεις. Οσο εσυ θα νομιζεις οτι εισαι μια χαρα και θα αράζεις, οι ιδιοι θα ερχονται και θα απογοητευτείς. Ποτέ σύγκριση μεταξυ ανδρών στις σχεσεις σου,

----------


## Delmember031219

> Αυτό το κοινωνικό στερεότυπο-άγχος, πρέπει να το αποβάλλεις κάποια στιγμή. Σου δημιουργεί ενοχές και άγχος, χωρίς λόγο. Ούτε εγώ έχω ζήσει τα φουλ πάρτι κλπ. παίζει να έχω πάει σε ένα-δυο πάρτι και κλαμπ, μέχρι τώρα. Η παρέα μου δεν ήταν ποτέ του κλαμπ, οπότε δεν ξέρω και πολλά από αυτά. 
> 
> Σε μπουζούκια θέλω να πάω, αλλά δεν έχω πάει ακόμη. Γενικά ούτε εγώ κάνω την τρελή ζωή, κάνω την ζωή του single, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο. Άμα τύχει κάποια και κάποια γνωριμία, τότε όλα οκ. Πάρε λίγο την ζωή χαλαρά και μην ακούς τι λένε οι άλλοι. Το 90% αυτών που λένε μαλακίες, είναι παρθένοι και ούτε έχουν αξιόλογες εμπειρίες. Οπότε μην δίνεις σημασία. 
> 
> Μίλιβα, από μια κοπέλα έξυπνη, το τελευταίο πράγμα που περιμένω είναι να επηρεάζεται από τα κοινωνικά άγχη. 
> 
> Να σου πω και το άλλο. Εγώ έχω κάνει ταξίδια στην Ευρώπη και ένα ταξίδι στο Ισραήλ. Σε λίγους μήνες, θα πάω Αίγυπτο ταξίδι. Αυτό δεν είναι εμπειρία; Ποιος άλλος δήθεν γαμιάς, έχει τέτοιες εμπειρίες; Θέλω να πω με αυτό, ότι δεν είναι μόνο οι σχέσεις στην ζωή μας. Είναι και να γνωρίσεις τον κόσμο, να κάνεις ταξίδια, να δεις άλλους πολιτισμούς, να γευτείς άλλες κουζίνες πέραν της μεσογειακής. Λίγο είναι αυτό; 
> 
> Εγώ δεν θα τα άλλαζα αυτά, για τίποτα, ακόμη και για σχέση. Τι να την κάνω την σχέση, αν μου στερεί το να γνωρίσω τον κόσμο; Σκέψου τα αυτά και μην μπαίνεις σε κοινωνικά καλούπια, που για εμένα δεν ισχύουν κιόλας.


@Miliva
Πολύ σωστή η άποψη που παραθέτω εδώ, του Κώστα. Γενικά αυτά που λέει ο καθένας μην τα πιστεύεις και πολύ. Και στην τελική άλλη κοπέλα θέλει να κάνει 3 σχέσεις σε ένα χρόνο και άλλη όχι. Ο ψυχισμός του κάθε ανθρώπου είναι διαφορετικός. Μην εγκλωβίζεσαι σε απόψεις άλλων για το πως πρέπει να πράττεις στην ζωή σου. 

Αλλά και αυτό που λες λάθος είναι. Δεν μπορείς να "παραγγείλεις" 3-4 σχέσεις για να κάνεις σύγκριση. Μπορεί ο επόμενος που θα γνωρίσεις να είναι αυτός που θα σου ταιριάζει και θα θες να είσαι μαζί του για όλη σου την ζωή. Αλλά μπορεί και να πέσεις σε κάθαρμα. Κάποια πράγματα είναι και θέμα τύχης. Μην το ξεχνάς αυτό. Και επειδή αναφέρεις πως νομίζεις πως έχεις πρόβλημα . Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν έχεις, και στο είπαν και άλλοι παραπάνω. 

Καθώς και δες εδώ αυτό το μήνυμα https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...=1#post1022812
Είναι σημαντικό γιατί δείχνει πως σκέφτεται, δυστυχώς, μια μερίδα της κοινωνίας. Δεν γίνεται να αλλάξεις αυτό που είσαι για να ταιριάζεις.

Και σωστά λες πως δεν γίνεται να είμαστε όλοι η ψυχή του πάρτι. Καθένας έχει το χαρακτήρα του και τον τρόπο του. Αλίμονο αν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Θα έλεγες ότι σε φοβουνται οι αντρες?
Πάντως δοκίμασε και εσυ η ίδια να φλερτάρεις κανέναν.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Πάντως δοκίμασε και εσυ η ίδια να φλερτάρεις κανέναν.


Πολυ φοβαμαι ... ΑΥΤΟ ειναι η μεγαλυτερη δυσκολια της.
Οπως ειναι σε ολους μας (αντρες και γυναικες).
Η απορριψη ... ποναει παρα πολυ !
Θεος να εισαι ... ΠΟΝΑΕΙ !

Ακομα και η υποψια της απορριψης ποναει.

Στο παιχνιδι του ερωτα κερδιζουν αυτοι που πονανε λιγοτερο.
Και για να πονανε λιγοτερο, *ΔΕΝ* πρεπει να εχουν πολυ μεγαλη
ιδεα για τον εαυτο τους (ειτε απο μονοι τους, ειτε γιατι τους
κουρδισαν αλλοι).

Δεν εξαιρω ουτε εμενα απο την τελευταια παραγραφο !

----------


## Miliva21

Θα ήθελα να πω και πάλι πόσο πολύ σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την συμμετοχή σας στο ποστ μου !!! Και για το πραγματικό σας ενδιαφέρον να άκουσετε τι θέλω να πω και να προσπαθήσετε να με βοηθήσετε ....! 
Θα επεξεργαστώ αυτά που μου γράψατε 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου !!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μiliva χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ότι επιθυμείς.
Ξανακοιτάζοντας το θέμα σου ολόκληρο,διαπίστωσα πάνω κάτω τι είδους αρσενικό θέλεις.
Και αν κάνω λάθος,διόρθωσε με.

----------

